# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  LAPIG et Google concluent un nouvel accord pour la rmunration des droits voisins

## Michael Guilloux

*Ce que lUE prpare  propos des liens et tlchargements de fichiers sur internet*
*des actions courantes sur le Web pourrait devenir illgal*

Alors que le commissaire europen du Numrique Gnther Oettinger va quitter son poste pour occuper la tte du budget europen, le Parti pirate alerte les internautes sur lhritage quil va laisser. Il sagit dun ensemble de propositions qui pourraient menacer deux des bases fondamentales de linternet,  savoir les liens et les tlchargements de fichiers.

Pour information, le Parti pirate (PP) est un parti politique fond en France en 2006 et adhrent au Parti pirate international. Son programme se dveloppe sur la base de la protection des droits et liberts fondamentales, aussi bien dans le domaine numrique qu'en dehors. Le Parti pirate international (PPI) est reprsent au Parlement europen par lAllemande Julia Reda, dpute europenne depuis juillet 2014. Cest cette dernire qui a appel les citoyens europens  demander  leurs reprsentants au Parlement de se joindre  elle pour bloquer les propositions faites par Oettinger.

Daprs le Parti pirate,  ces propositions rpondent aux exigences de certains diteurs de presse de taxer les moteurs de recherche et les rseaux sociaux pour leur envoyer du trafic, ainsi qu'au souhait de l'industrie de la musique d'tre soutenue dans leurs ngociations avec YouTube.  Ces propositions pourraient avoir leffet de rendre certaines habitudes sur internet et certains services usuels  illgaux, payants,  tout le moins, embourbs dans un flou juridique , explique le Parti pirate sur son site officiel. Mais quelles sont ces propositions ?

*Droit d'auteur auxiliaire pour les diteurs : droit de reproduction des publications de presse et de les rendre accessibles au public* 

Les propositions en question indiqueraient que la protection apporte par le droit de reproduction et le droit de rendre accessible un contenu au public doit tre tendue aux diteurs de publications de presse. Comme consquence, le partage dun extrait darticle de presse sans licence pourrait devenir illgal.

Daprs le Parti pirate, partager un extrait d'article de presse sans licence d'un diteur sera une infraction, et ce, mme 20 ans aprs la publication de l'article et mme si un lien vers la source est indiqu. Aucune distinction naurait t faite entre les usages commerciaux ou non.

Les internautes pourraient aussi avoir besoin dune licence avant de tweeter certains titres dactualits.  "Wir sind Papst" (Nous sommes Pape) est un clbre titre du tablod allemand Bild , explique le Parti pirate.   moins que la personne qui tweete ne paie une licence  l'diteur de Bild, Axel Springer, tweeter ce titre de trois mots serait une violation du droit d'auteur et des droits voisins supplmentaires rclams par les diteurs . Comme indique encore le Parti pirate dans son billet, Twitter pourrait affranchir les internautes de cette obligation, en rglant la note  leur place. Le rseau social pourrait par exemple payer une licence globale  une agence de collecte.

Des sites comme Facebook, Twitter, Reddit et bien dautres services gnrent automatiquement des prvisualisations dimages et de textes lorsque vous y postez un lien. Avec les propositions de Gnther Oettinger, ces prvisualisations pourraient galement faire l'objet d'une licence si les liens dirigent vers une  publication de presse , ou un site de divertissement rgulirement mis  jour. Facebook et Twitter devraient donc dsactiver cette fonctionnalit de leurs plateformes sils ne veulent pas payer pour les liens. Cela rendra toutefois leurs interfaces moins conviviales.

*Consquence : les moteurs de recherche devraient obtenir une licence pour rfrencer un site Web*

Pour permettre aux utilisateurs de trouver des ressources  partir dune requte, les moteurs de recherche se basent sur des  robots , encore appels crawlers ou agents qui parcourent les sites  intervalles de temps rguliers et de faon automatique pour dcouvrir de nouvelles adresses (URL). Chaque page identifie par les robots est ensuite indexe dans une base de donnes que les internautes vont interroger pour obtenir des ressources  partir de mots-cls.

Cette exploration du Web est toutefois rendue possible grce  une exception au droit dauteur qui exige que lutilisation des donnes collectes soit licite. Si rendre accessibles les contenus de presse au public sans licence devient illgal, alors les moteurs de recherche pourraient avoir besoin de licence pour rfrencer des sites de presse. Dans le cas contraire, ils devront les drfrencer des rsultats de recherche, ce qui devrait dans certains cas affecter la qualit des rsultats affichs.

Le problme est que les sites de presse seront prts  offrir une licence gratuite aux grands moteurs de recherche, sachant que leur rfrencement leur permet de gnrer un trafic important. Ce sont donc les plus petits moteurs de recherche qui seront exclus.

*Obligation pour les services dhbergement duvres de surveiller les tlversements (upload) des utilisateurs.*

Les services dhbergement de  grandes quantits duvres  auront lobligation de surveiller tous les tlversements de leurs utilisateurs,  la recherche d'atteinte aux droits d'auteur ou aux droits voisins. Daprs le Parti pirate, il ne sagit toutefois pas seulement des sites dhbergement de photos comme FotoCommunity (un rseau social pour photographes bas en Allemagne), o la violation des droits dauteur est plus susceptible de se produire. 

Cette mesure concernera galement des sites comme GitHub, mme sils ne sont en gnral pas associs  des violations de droit dauteur. Pour FotoCommunity, cela passera par exemple par la mise en place dun filtre pour comparer chaque image charge sur la plateforme  une base de donnes dimages protges. Pour le cas des services comme GitHub, le Parti pirate estime que cela reviendra  mettre en place  une technologie de filtrage pour rpondre  un problme inexistant .

Cette obligation danalyser tous les tlversements des utilisateurs sappliquerait aussi  des projets tels que Wikipdia qui sont  but non lucratif et qui ne permettent expressment que des tlversements de photos pour lesquelles une rutilisation publique est permise. 


Ces propositions entrent dans le cadre dune rforme du droit d'auteur et des droits voisins. D'aprs le Parti pirate, les sites comme le clbre MegaUpload ferm par les autorits amricaines pour violation massive de droits dauteur ne seraient pas affects par ces nouvelles restrictions. Ce serait donc la preuve que cette rforme cible les rseaux sociaux et moteurs de recherche afin de gnrer de l'argent pour les industries culturelles europennes.

Le Parlement et le Conseil europens ont commenc  tudier de la proposition d'Oettinger.  travers la campagne #SaveTheLink, soutenue par quatre dputs europens y compris Julia Reda, le Parti pirate invite les internautes  contacter leurs dputs pour rejeter le droit d'auteur auxiliaire pour les diteurs (article 11) et la surveillance obligatoire des tlversements (article 13).

Source : Parti pirate

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## TallyHo

Si les affirmations de ce parti sont vraies, qu'est ce qu'on peut en penser ? C'est tellement affligeant de conneries qu'on ne peut pas en penser grand chose... Ils sont toujours dans le dlire de vouloir imposer et taxer plutt que de s'adapter en comprenant que les habitudes changent.

Sinon je croyais qu'il y avait un droit de citation, a va tre un peu le bordel, les deux lois vont se percuter, non ?

----------


## Invit

Je comprends l'ide, animer une rdaction  un cout. La presse va mal, tout a tout a.... 

Toutefois les mdias de masse pourraient s'inspirer du modle Mediapart/Atlantico (100% en ligne, payant) ou du Canard Enchain (100% papier) plutt que de jouer la carte lobbyiste, faisant perdre nergie et dispos  nos lus. Bref, offrir du contenu autre que des dpches AFP mches/dgueules, vaguement commentes avec un encart publicitaire en bas de page.

Les principaux quotidiens franais se comportent comme les majors du disque dans les annes 2000... Aucune introspection, le lectorat et ses moyens dchanges tant la source de tous les maux.

Aux US le New York Times, Wired et d'autres utilisent leurs publications en ligne (des articles de fond d'une pu*** de qualit) comme une vitrine de leur format papier. Et a fonctionne.

Geindre parce qu'un filet d'info est tweet dmontre de facto que l'info ne valait pas bzef.

----------


## Malick

*La Quadrature du Net invite les citoyens  soutenir la campagne #SaveTheLink !*
*pour viter des dispositions dangereuses dans la rforme europenne du droit d'auteur*

La Quadrature du Net vient d'annoncer qu'il apporte son soutien  la campagne _Save The Link !_ rcemment lance par des eurodputs appartenant  diffrents partis politiques. L'objectif principal de cette campagne est de lutter contre l'introduction de dispositions dangereuses dans la rforme europenne du droit d'auteur. Selon le communiqu, la campagne _Save The Link !_ vise  prserver la facult des personnes  partager des informations sur Internet tout en luttant contre la gnralisation du filtrage automatis des contenus et la remise en cause de la libert de crer des liens hypertextes.

uvrant ainsi pour la russite de ladite campagne _Save The Link !_, La Quadrature du net invite tous les citoyens  se joindre  la lutte en crivant aux eurodputs afin de leur manifester leur soutien. Toutefois, ce sont les citoyens franais qui sont les plus viss par cette invitation.  _Il est important que les citoyens franais en particulier se mobilisent, car le gouvernement franais appuie ces propositions et on peut craindre que bon nombre de dputs franais fassent de mme. Mais il est encore temps de peser pour viter que cette rforme du droit d'auteur ne constitue encore une fois un prtexte pour faire rgresser nos liberts._ , dclare La Quadrature du Net.

Pour rappel, La Quadrature du Net est une association de dfense des droits et liberts des citoyens sur Internet. Elle encourage une adaptation de la lgislation franaise et europenne qui soit fidle aux valeurs qui ont prsid au dveloppement d'Internet en l'occurrence la libre circulation de la connaissance.

Selon La Quadrature du Net, les arguments soutenus par les eurodputs en lanant cette campagne sont en adquation avec ceux qu'elle a dj publis dans le cadre du projet relatif  la nouvelle directive europenne sur le droit d'auteur. Cette dernire a t annonce en septembre dernier et devrait bientt faire l'objet de discussion au sein des diffrentes commissions que compte le Parlement europen. Rappelons que c'est  loccasion du discours du prsident Juncker sur ltat de lUnion en 2016 que la Commission europenne a prsent des propositions sur la modernisation du droit dauteur afin  d'accrotre la diversit culturelle en Europe et les contenus disponibles en ligne, tout en clarifiant les rgles pour tous les acteurs des services en ligne . Toutefois, La Quadrature du Net nous informe que parmi les mesures annonces par la commission, deux d'entre elles ont provoqu d'importantes inquitudes aux dfenseurs des droits et liberts des personnes sur Internet.

Donnant des dtails sur les inquitudes voques prcdemment, l'association de dfense des droits et liberts des internautes affirme que  _la premire vise  crer un nouveau droit voisin au profit des diteurs de presse, afin de  rquilibrer  leurs relations avec des acteurs comme les moteurs de recherche (exemple Google News) et les agrgateurs de nouvelles. Mais cette nouvelle extension des droits de proprit intellectuelle est formule d'une manire si large et si vague dans le projet de directive qu'elle aura des rpercussions bien au-del et affectera notre capacit  partager les informations sur Internet dans nos usages quotidiens. D'une dure de 20 ans et applicable sans exception, ce droit voisin risque de remettre en cause la possibilit de citer des extraits d'articles ou de faire des liens vers des sites de presse. Or les liens hypertextes, dj fragiliss au niveau europen, constituent un des lments cls du fonctionnement du web, en garantissant la circulation des informations._  Poursuivant ses explications, La Quadrature estime que la campagne _Save The Link !_ qui s'oppose  la  taxe sur les liens  (Link Tax) a dj montr ses limites dans certains pays europens comme l'Allemagne et l'Espagne o elle a dj t introduite au niveau lgislatif.

Concernant la deuxime inquitude, elle fait rfrence  la mesure propose par la Commission europenne et relative  l'obligation gnralise de filtrer automatiquement les contenus des sites Internet. _ Le texte de la Commission vise les sites dont les contenus sont majoritairement produits par les utilisateurs, c'est le cas de YouTube, DailyMotion, Flickr, Wikipedia, GitHub, etc. La commission compte mettre en place des dispositifs permettant de s'assurer  priori que les contenus mis en ligne par les internautes ne correspondent pas  des uvres protges. La campagne Save The Link ! dnonce cette ide comme risquant de dployer une vritable  machine  censurer  et elle rejoint en cela galement nos analyses._ , dclare La Quadrature.  L'association continue son raisonnement en affirmant que les internautes seront dans des positions dfavorables et par consquent, ne vont pas pouvoir dfendre leurs liberts d'expressions et de crations.

Source : La Quadrature du Net

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette campagne #SaveTheLink ! ?

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous rpondre  l'invitation de La Quadrature du Net ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche:: Droit d'auteur : Google pourrait avoir  payer pour afficher le rsum d'un article accompagn dun lien, la proposition de directive de la Commission suscite de vives ractions 

 ::fleche::  Ce que l'UE prpare  propos des liens et tlchargements de fichiers sur internet : des actions courantes sur le Web pourraient devenir illgales

----------


## Grogro

J'en pense que les mdias traditionnels et les agences de presse sont tellement terrifis par le web et les rseaux sociaux, qui ont remis en cause leurs rentes de situation et leur monopole de l'information, que les dcideurs politiques, qui eux ont dj perdu le contrle de l'information, sont prts  tout pour anantir la concurrence, quitte  tuer la poule aux ufs d'or et  faire prendre  toute l'UE un retard considrable dans le numrique.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les mdias mainstream sont tous pro UE.
Mais les mdias libre sur internet peuvent tre neutre.

Du coup a ne plait  l'UE qu'une information alternative soit disponible.
Bientt ils pourront censurer beaucoup plus facilement.

----------


## Traroth2

Sign.

Le lien vers la ptition :

https://act1.openmedia.org/SaveTheLink

----------


## NSKis

> J'en pense que les mdias traditionnels et les agences de presse sont tellement terrifis par le web et les rseaux sociaux, qui ont remis en cause leurs rentes de situation et leur monopole de l'information, que les dcideurs politiques, qui eux ont dj perdu le contrle de l'information, sont prts  tout pour anantir la concurrence, quitte  tuer la poule aux ufs d'or et  faire prendre  toute l'UE un retard considrable dans le numrique.


Il ne faut pas tout mlanger!

1. Les "mdias traditionnels et les agences" dpensent de l'argent pour produire un travail qui se concrtisent par des articles, des reportages photo et video. On peut tre d'accord ou non avec ce qui est dit, mais il y a production d'un bien!!!

2. Des sites de tout poils, les Google, Yahoo, FaceBook & Cie, sont les 1er  se faire de l'argent sur le travail de ces "mdias traditionnels et les agences" sans payer le moindre centime, mieux ils asschent leurs ressources financires en rcuprant  leur profit la publicit (les gens ne viennent pas admirer la publicit de Google mais viennent lire l'article rfrenc par Google qui profite pour leur "fourguer de la pub").  Ce site n'est pas le dernier  utiliser le travail de ces "mdias traditionnels"... De quoi discuterions-nous sur ce forum s'il n'y avait pas des thmes de discussion pralablement mis en vidence par les mdias?


Les propositions de l'UE sont trs certainement une mauvaise solution mais cela n'empche pas qu'il faut faire payer les Google & Cie qui ne produisent rien mais qui montisent  leur seul profit le travail des autres!!!

Sinon le futur sera sombre:

1. La disparition des mdias dit traditionnels

2. Le monopole de l'information par les Google & Cie qui, une fois leurs sources d'info gratuites disparues, se feront un plaisir de refaire l'information du monde  leur sauce!!! 

Donc, non aux propositions idiotes de l'UE... Mais Oui pour que Google & Cie rmunrent le travail des autres que Google&Cie utilisent pour s'enrichir!!!

----------


## TallyHo

Si tu apparais sur le feed de GG News, a t'apporte plutt des lecteurs. Quand je l'utilisais, j'allais sur des sites d'infos sur lesquels je ne serais jamais all avant ou que je ne lisais pas habituellement. Donc le raisonnement des mdias est, excuses moi,  chier. Ils devraient dj regarder leurs indicateurs pour dterminer le retour d'tre sur News. Et je suis certain qu'ils ne sont pas perdants. Tout a, c'est des prtextes pour excuser le manque d'adaptation de certains secteurs (oui qui ne veulent pas s'adapter).

----------


## NSKis

> Si tu apparais sur le feed de GG News, a t'apporte plutt des lecteurs. Quand je l'utilisais, j'allais sur des sites d'infos sur lesquels je ne serais jamais all avant ou que je ne lisais pas habituellement. Donc le raisonnement des mdias est, excuses moi,  chier. Ils devraient dj regarder leurs indicateurs pour dterminer le retour d'tre sur News. Et je suis certain qu'ils ne sont pas perdants. Tout a, c'est des prtextes pour excuser le manque d'adaptation de certains secteurs (oui qui ne veulent pas s'adapter).


Rflchis 2 minutes!!!

A quoi sert un lecteur qui vient par GG News lire les articles de ton journal? Est-ce que ce lecteur va aider  payer les salaires de ceux qui ont travaill pour collecter et prsenter la news que GG News te vend???? On parle bien l de "vente" de la part de GG News, parce que eux se font du fric avec la pub et ne reversent rien au journal en question!!! GG New vend donc un bien qui ne lui appartient pas, dans d'autres secteurs d'activit cela s'apple du vol et du recel!!! C'est comme si tu vas chez ton concessionnaire auto, tu lui demandes  pouvoir tester sa dernire voiture  la mode et une fois pass le coin de la rue, tu l'as vend au premier passant venu!!!

Alors effectivement, il y a peut tre un raisonnement " chier" mais ce n'est pas celui du mdia qui se fait "voler" son travail!!!

Est-ce que perso, tu es d'accord de travailler et qu'au final ton employeur verse ton salaire  Google&Cie???  ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

> Rflchis 2 minutes!!!
> 
> A quoi sert un lecteur qui vient par GG News lire les articles de ton journal?


A quoi te sert un visiteur qui vient d'un clic sur une annonce ? C'est toi qui devrait rflchir...

De ce que je me souviens, GG met juste un extrait de l'article. C'est comme si un site connu mettait le premier chapitre de ton livre en ligne pour en faire la promotion, comme Amazon le fait par exemple. Tu aurais ide de lui demander des royalties ou tu serais content d'avoir un afflux de potentiels acheteurs qui auront pu dcouvrir ton livre ?

Le visiteur vient grce  GG News,  toi de le convertir en lecteur assidu. GG ne se faisant pas payer directement par une adwords donc il se rmunre par la pub. Je ne suis pas pour le monopole GG mais il n'y a rien de choquant pour moi dans ce cas, c'est un change de bons procds. 

Mais tu sais, si les mdias veulent rsoudre ce "souci", il y a un truc  faire... Qu'ils demandent  GG de les retirer du feed ou qu'ils bloquent les IP des bots GG... Comme a ils n'apparatront plus dans News et ils ne se feront plus "voler". C'est simple, non ?

----------


## NSKis

> A quoi te sert un visiteur qui vient d'un clic sur une annonce ? C'est toi qui devrait rflchir...
> 
> De ce que je me souviens, GG met juste un extrait de l'article. C'est comme si un site connu mettait le premier chapitre de ton livre en ligne pour en faire la promotion, comme Amazon le fait par exemple. Tu aurais ide de lui demander des royalties ou tu serais content d'avoir un afflux de potentiels acheteurs qui auront pu dcouvrir ton livre ?
> 
> Le visiteur vient grce  GG News,  toi de le convertir en lecteur assidu. GG ne se faisant pas payer directement par une adwords donc il se rmunre par la pub. Je ne suis pas pour le monopole GG mais il n'y a rien de choquant pour moi dans ce cas, c'est un change de bons procds. 
> 
> Mais tu sais, si les mdias veulent rsoudre ce "souci", il y a un truc  faire... Qu'ils demandent  GG de les retirer du feed ou qu'ils bloquent les IP des bots GG... Comme a ils n'apparatront plus dans News et ils ne se feront plus "voler". C'est simple, non ?


Je constate surtout que Monsieur TallyHo esquive la question "Est-ce que perso, tu es d'accord de travailler et qu'au final ton employeur verse ton salaire  Google&Cie???"... Apparemment on est d'accord pour que les journalistes travaillent gratos pour Google&Cie mais cela ne s'applique pas  sa petite personne!  ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

> Je constate surtout que Monsieur TallyHo esquive la question "Est-ce que perso, tu es d'accord de travailler et qu'au final ton employeur verse ton salaire  Google&Cie???"... Apparemment on est d'accord pour que les journalistes travaillent gratos pour Google&Cie mais cela ne s'applique pas  sa petite personne!


Je constate surtout que tu n'as rien d'autre  me rpondre qu'une attaque personnelle...

Pour ton information, a s'appelle du marketing ce que je t'ai dit plus haut. Il faut dj donner avant de recevoir, a s'est toujours fait : chantillons, cadeaux, prospectus, etc... Pour le contenu, avant c'tait des cadeaux papier (des diteurs envoyaient mme des livres gratos), maintenant c'est du contenu numrique gratuit. Dieu sait si je ne suis pas tasunien mais eux ont compris a depuis un moment dj et on devrait s'inspirer de certaines stratgies de contenu.

Donc clairement, non aucun souci avec News pour moi. C'est un diffuseur et il fait ce qu'il veut de sa page. Comme une chaine TV qui t'impose des pubs entre les films, pourquoi a ne te drange pas ?

Voila le dbut du feed News :



Quelle honte, GG a utilis le titre et les 2 premires lignes de l'article, voila le "vol" dont on parle... J'ai entour le site Clicanoo que je ne connaissais pas et que j'ai visit grce au feed et dont je parle maintenant, effet boule de neige. Il faudrait lui demander si il est content de pntrer un peu plus le march grce au feed contre 2 pauvres lignes empruntes et mme si GG met de la pub autour... Je suis presque certain de sa rponse.

J'aurais un site d'info, je serais heureux d'tre dans le feed. Je peux te dire que je ne m'en plaindrais certainement pas et je mettrais en place des stratgies pour convertir les visiteurs en lecteurs. Etre anti-GG, c'est bien mais il ne faut pas que a aveugle non plus... News est une opportunit d'avoir des lecteurs donc des acheteurs potentiels. Si les sites ne sont pas contents, je te l'ai dit, il y a un moyen trs simple, bloquer les IP des bots GG. Pourquoi ne le font ils pas ?

Et je ne parle pas des widgets. Tu as des mdias qui diffusent un RSS et qui t'incitent mme  intgrer un widget sur ta page web en te fournissant le code appropri. Sur ta page web, tu peux aussi y mettre des pubs, vendre un produit ou je ne sais quelle autre action lucrative. Bizarre mais a ne les meut pas l... Quand c'est GG, a gne ; quand c'est les autres, a ne gne pas. Paradoxal...

Rcemment j'ai lu un article de L'Obs qui s'est fait allumer par les commentaires car le journaliste a charg Trump et Poutine sur la base du fameux rapport dont la seule crdibilit tait d'avoir t crit par un agent britannique... En gros, le journaliste a fait des conclusions avec du vent... C'est aussi de la faute  GG si les lecteurs ont matraqu cet article et menacent de ne plus revenir si la rdaction continue  travailler comme a ?

La vrit, c'est que nos mdias sont des vieux mastodontes qui ne pipent rien au webmarketing et ils prfrent se chercher des excuses plutt que d'voluer dans la stratgie marketing ET la qualit rdactionnelle... Ils veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crmire.

----------


## NSKis

> Je constate surtout que tu n'as rien d'autre  me rpondre qu'une attaque personnelle...
> 
> Pour ton information, a s'appelle du marketing ce que je t'ai dit plus haut. Il faut dj donner avant de recevoir, a s'est toujours fait...
> 
> La vrit, c'est que nos mdias sont des vieux mastodontes qui ne pipent rien au webmarketing et ils prfrent se chercher des excuses plutt que d'voluer dans la stratgie marketing ET la qualit rdactionnelle... Ils veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crmire.



On rsume:

1. Google&Cie font du marketing pour le profit des mdias??? Dommage que Google&Cie ne leur demandent pas l'autorisation de le faire!!! Bravo, tu as invent un nouveau concept: Tu voles d'abord et ensuite c'est  la victime de demander au voleur de bien vouloir arrter. Tant que la victime ne se plaint pas, tu as le droit de voler!!!  ::mouarf:: 

2. Ce n'est pas une attaque personnelle de poser une question... Mais force est de constater que la question de savoir si tu es d'accord de travailler pour laisser ton salaire  un autre te pose un problme... Mais pas de soucis, ta non-rponse est plus explicite que tous les arguments que tu aurais pu donner!!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

Si tu n'as rien d'autre  crire que de dformer des propos et de prter des intentions, tu ferais mieux de t'abstenir...

Qui a parl du marketing de GG ? Je te parle de mdias qui prfrent se lamenter plutt que de s'adapter. Ensuite GG n'a pas  demander l'autorisation quand il y a 2 phrases de l'article dans un feed, il y a un droit de citation qui existe que tu confonds avec du vol. Quand tu mets un lien sur le forum, accompagn d'un extrait de l'article en quote, as tu demand l'autorisation  l'auteur ? DVP a t'il dj eu des menaces juridiques pour a ?

Pour la question de "laisser ton salaire"  GG, hormis le fait que c'est une affirmation douteuse, la faute n'est pas  GG mais  des mdias qui ne comprennent rien au webmarketing et qui ne savent pas profiter de la situation. Quand tu as un flux de visiteurs grce  une source de visibilit web, il faut en tre content, charge au journal de les convertir en lecteurs assidus. Mais on a  faire  des mdias qui ne comprennent pas l'importance du partage de contenu entre autres...

Personnellement, je trouve ahurissant qu'une socit puisse se plaindre d'un apport de prospects, peu importe ce qu'il y a sur la page d'origine. A la limite, on s'en fout, ce n'est pas notre problme... C'est comme si tu reprochais  un blog de parler d'un de tes produits en pointant un lien vers ton site, de mettre des photos de la bte et mme le pdf de la fiche-produit sans avoir demander ton autorisation et que tu lui reproches en plus d'avoir un Ads entre les photos de ton produit. Au contraire, tu devrais tre content de la promotion de ton produit...

----------


## Grogro

> 1. La disparition des mdias dit traditionnels


Bon dbarras. 

Qui pleurera ces merdias qui nous ont vendu tous les _false flags_ tats-uniens et autres _fake news_ produits par les services secrets depuis 1945 ? Qui regrettera le _story telling_ autour de l'incident du Tonkin, de l'attaque de l'USS Liberty, des faux charniers de Timisoara, des couveuses du Kowet, de la glorification des jihadistes bosniens, du faux plan "fer  cheval" des mchants serbes contre les gentils kosovars en 99 ? La super base top secrte de Ben Laden  Tora-Bora digne d'une base de l'HYDRA ? Les armes de destruction massives du diable Sadam ? L'empire du mal puis l'axe du mal ? Les mensonges ayant men  l'anantissement de la Libye et  l'invasion de la Syrie ? Le coup d'tat en Ukraine ? Sans compter la diabolisation permanente et la _reduction ad hominem_ de toute forme d'opposition.

Soyez srieux une minute. La presstitue agonisante qui ne survit que de subventions publiques, tenue par des aristocrates richissimes, vous allez la regretter vous ?

Les salaires des jacassants, ce sont nos impts qui les financent.

----------


## NSKis

> Si tu n'as rien d'autre  crire que de dformer des propos et de prter des intentions, tu ferais mieux de t'abstenir...


Tu devrais changer ton pseudo de "Lutin numrique"  "Lutin colrique"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## NSKis

> Bon dbarras. 
> 
> Qui pleurera ces merdias qui nous ont vendu tous les _false flags_ tats-uniens et autres _fake news_ produits par les services secrets depuis 1945 ? Qui regrettera le _story telling_ autour de l'incident du Tonkin, de l'attaque de l'USS Liberty, des faux charniers de Timisoara, des couveuses du Kowet, de la glorification des jihadistes bosniens, du faux plan "fer  cheval" des mchants serbes contre les gentils kosovars en 99 ? La super base top secrte de Ben Laden  Tora-Bora digne d'une base de l'HYDRA ? Les armes de destruction massives du diable Sadam ? L'empire du mal puis l'axe du mal ? Les mensonges ayant men  l'anantissement de la Libye et  l'invasion de la Syrie ? Le coup d'tat en Ukraine ? Sans compter la diabolisation permanente et la _reduction ad hominem_ de toute forme d'opposition.
> 
> Soyez srieux une minute. La presstitue agonisante qui ne survit que de subventions publiques, tenue par des aristocrates richissimes, vous allez la regretter vous ?
> 
> Les salaires des jacassants, ce sont nos impts qui les financent.


Tu as la chance encore aujourd'hui de disposer de diffrentes sources d'information... Rien ne t'empche d'avoir un esprit critique!!! Le jour o les mdias auront disparu, tu seras abreuver au biberon de Google... Est-ce que tu crois que Google aura alors la morale et l'thique pour ne pas vendre au malheureux Grogo des "False flags"?

PS: A noter que l'internet est bien pire que les mdias pour colporter des "fake news"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon le futur sera sombre:
> 
> 1. La disparition des mdias dit traditionnels
> 
> 2. Le monopole de l'information par les Google & Cie qui, une fois leurs sources d'info gratuites disparues, se feront un plaisir de refaire l'information du monde  leur sauce!!!


Absolument pas.
On va dire que les mdias traditionnels sont l'ensemble :
- des grosses chaines qui font de "l'information" (BFM TV, Canal +, TF1, etc)
- des journaux papiers qui ne survivent que grce aux subventions de l'tat mais qui mritent de mourrir depuis longtemps (Charlie Hebdo, Le Monde, Libration, Le Figaro, Le Nouvel Observateur, l'Humanit, l'Express, etc)
- des radios

L'intgralit de ces mdias sont en parfaite harmonie avec Facebook, Google, Georges Soros, Bill Gates, etc.
Voir ces mdias disparaitre ne me gnrait pas du tout.

En fait Google, Facebook vont promouvoir les articles de ces mdias.
Vu qu'ils font la mme propagande.

Par contre ce qu'on appelle les mdias libre, vont se faire censurer ds qu'ils aborderont un sujet sensible (sujet qui ne sera pas trait par les mdias traditionnels).
Sujet ou angle de vue...




> PS: A noter que l'internet est bien pire que les mdias pour colporter des "fake news"


Tout le monde est d'accord avec a.
Sur internet il y a normment de fausses informations.
Mais les utilisateurs le savent.

Le problme c'est qu'encore beaucoup trop de gens ont aveuglement confiance dans les mdias traditionnels...

Ce qui gne le systme ce ne sont pas les fausses news, ce sont les vrais news qui ne vont pas dans le sens du systme.
Parce que du *n'importe quoi*, ce n'est pas dangereux.
Par contre la vrit a peut tre trs dangereux.

----------


## NSKis

> Sur internet il y a normment de fausses informations.
> Mais les utilisateurs le savent.


Les utilisateurs le savent??? Et qu'est-ce qui te permet de dire cela??? Ce n'est pas parce que toi, tu es conscient du problme que la majorit des internautes le sont galement!!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les utilisateurs le savent???


Bon aprs il y a des gens trs stupide (aprs tout il y en a bien qui ont confiance dans les mdias mainstreams ^^)...
Mais la majorit des gens savent que ce n'est pas parce que c'est publi que c'est vrai.

Le genre de fausse news de Facebook peuvent se retrouver dans des mdias mainstream :
 Le chocolat fait maigrir  : quand mdias et publications scientifiques se font rouler dans la farine

Il me semble que l'histoire c'est "on va faire une fausse tude scientifique et on va voir si les mdias propagent l'info".

====
Aujourd'hui il se passe quelque chose de bizarre, n'oubliez pas que ce n'est pas parce que c'est  la TV que c'est vrai.
Pourquoi on veut faire chier Internet, c'est pas mieux  la TV, ni dans les magasines, ni  la radio...

----------


## Jipt

Juste une question :



> Tout le monde est d'accord avec a.
> Sur internet il y a normment de fausses informations.
> Mais les utilisateurs le savent.


Et tu fais comment pour dmler le vrai du faux, toi ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu as la chance encore aujourd'hui de disposer de diffrentes sources d'information... Rien ne t'empche d'avoir un esprit critique


Il y a quelque chose qui t'en empche : la diabolisation et le filtrage. Pour des gens comme nous, a ne pose pas de souci. Pour les Michu qui assiste fidlement  la messe de 20h, c'est autre chose...




> Le genre de fausse news de Facebook peuvent se retrouver dans des mdias mainstream :
>  Le chocolat fait maigrir  : quand mdias et publications scientifiques se font rouler dans la farine
> 
> Il me semble que l'histoire c'est "on va faire une fausse tude scientifique et on va voir si les mdias propagent l'info".


En fait c'est assez habituel de faire valider une molcule par une tude bidon et oriente, c'est devenu un argument marketing. Ici les mdias s'tonnent pour la faade car ils savent trs bien que a existe vu qu'ils participent  a. Un exemple, tu as la socit xyz qui va sortir une molcule qui va te faire maigrir de 1400 kilos en 24h chrono et qui est promu par le magazine fminin ou fitness  la mode. Si tu enqutes un peu, tu t'aperois que xyz appartient en fait aux mmes intrts que le magazine. C'est trs courant dans l'industrie dittique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tu fais comment pour dmler le vrai du faux, toi ?


C'est un problme quotidien.
 chaque fois que t'interagis avec quelqu'un il peut te mentir, tinduire en erreur, ou ce genre de chose.
Quand un collgue raconte une anecdote il peut trs bien "mitonner" comme ils disent dans le jargon.

Au niveau des infos, pour savoir si on vous ment, il faut commencer par multiplier les sources.
Parce que si tu te contentes des mdias officielles, tu ne vois la situation que sous un angle.
Si t'coutes France Inter, que tu regardes Canal + ou TF1, que tu lis Le Monde ou le Figaro, t'es mal barr...
Bon cela dit si tu regardes BFM TV et i24, t'es encore plus mal barr.

Genre quand  lunisson l'intgralit des mdias chantaient que Kadafhi tait un terrible dictateur.
J'ai recherch d'autres points de vues, pour pouvoir comparer par la suite.
Bon ben l c'tait vident qu'il tait beaucoup mieux pour la rgion que Kadhafi gouverne en Libye.

Bon aprs il y faut utiliser sa mmoire galement.
On sait que les USA vont souvent dtruire des pays, pour mettre des dictateurs pro US en place.
Donc par dfaut la premire raction qu'on a lorsqu'on entend parler d'une intervention US, c'est de se dire que les USA vont encore foutre la merde comme d'habitude.
Mais il faut quand mme se dire "peut tre que cette fois c'est diffrent".
Bon, a n'a encore jamais t diffrent, mais il faut quand mme faire l'effort de rechercher ce qui motive l'intervention.

Des fois la stratgie des mdias n'est pas subtile.
Je sais pas si vous vous rappelez mais tous les mdias ont diffus  fond l'image d'un jeune enfant migrant (fils de passeur) mort sur la plage.
Le message de la propagande c'tait clairement de faire accepter les migrants aux Europens.
Mais il ne faut jamais oublier que l'motion et l'ennemi de la raison, et qu'il faut donc ignorer tout contenu motionnel.
Les Palestiniens ont des dizaines de cadavres de bbs sur la plage chaque anne, et les pro Palestiniens utilisent les images de ces bbs tu par l'arme Isralienne.
Ils ne faut pas s'attarder sur ces photos.

a fait 6 ans que les mdias sont anti Assad, mais il va bientt falloir qu'ils se calment un peu.
Pour l'instant les Syriens ont gagn la guerre contre le terrorisme.
Du coup la paix va revenir en Syrie.

====
Bon en rgle gnral on est jamais sre de la vrit.
Qu'est-ce que la vrit ?
Dans la ralit c'est plus complexe que a.
2 personnes qui disent des choses qui semblent opposs peuvent avoir raisons.

En histoire et en science le principe c'est d'tre rvisionniste.
C'est  dire qu'on cherche  rapprocher la version officielle de l'exactitude.

La Science et l'Histoire avance parce qu'on remet constamment en cause les connaissances passs.
Faut pas se dire "a c'est sre que c'est vrai" il faut se dire "a c'est peut tre faux (ou pas exactement a)".

Souvent a drange, c'est comme le gars qu'est arriv et qu'a dit "Peut tre que si les mdecins se lavaient les mains le taux de mortalit infantile serait moins lev".
Et les mdecins l'ont bien envoy se faire foutre, parce que si le type avait raison, a voulait dire qu'ils taient responsable de la mort de plein de patients.
Au final il avait raison, il y avait une histoire de microbes. (je raconte mal)

===
Mais pour en revenir au sujet de base : qu'est-ce qu'on en a foutre des news Facebook ?
N'importe qui peut partager n'importe quoi, c'est la fte.
Si vous voyez un article qui raconte quelque chose qui ne vous plait pas, vous pouvez crire votre propre article.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> --snip--


je veux pas faire mon fouteur de mierda, mais tu nous as pondu presque une quarantaine de lignes sans rpondre  la question...



> Et tu fais comment pour dmler le vrai du faux, toi ?


En fait tu ne peux pas.
Personne ne peut, sauf celui qui est directement tmoin de quelque chose et qu'il arrive  rapporter ce quelque chose sans le dformer.

Donc mme suivre/honorer/valider le plus honnte des journalistes, c'est prendre des risques avec la Vrit.

Plus le fait que ce qui est vrai aujourd'hui peut se rvler faux demain, alors bon, on pourrait y passer la nuit et demain matin on ne serait pas plus avancs.

Tiens, un exemple tout bte : la semaine dernire j'ai eu entre les mains un article qui expliquait que certains scientifiques pensent que tout l'univers serait en fait contenu  l'intrieur de la Terre, qui serait creuse, ouais !
Et aussi loufoque que cette ide paraisse, il semblerait qu'il soit impossible de dmontrer que cette hypothse est impossible... Quelqu'un a une aspirine ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

Notre monde est dans un casier de gare, c'est dans MIB donc c'est vrai...  ::P:

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Mozilla et la Free Software Foundation condamnent la rforme de lUE sur le droit dauteur*
*qui propose un filtrage massif de contenu sur Internet*

Au dbut de cette anne, des informations ont fuit sur la fameuse Directive du Parlement europen et du Conseil sur le copyright, un projet de rforme des droits dauteur dans le cadre du march numrique unique. Deux articles dans le texte de lUE avaient particulirement provoqu pas mal de remous. Le premier, larticle 11, traitait du droit de reproduction des publications de presse et de les rendre accessibles au public. Le second, larticle 13, prconisait dobliger les services dhbergement duvres  surveiller les tlversements (upload) de leurs utilisateurs, en mettant par exemple en place des technologies de filtrage de contenus.

Aprs plusieurs mois  discuter du projet de rforme en interne, la prsidence de lUE a fini par faire des propositions de compromis concernant un certain nombre darticles, y compris les plus controverss : les articles 11 et 13. Mais il semble quils nont russi qu faire en sorte que la rforme europenne sur le droit d'auteur soit encore plus nuisible que la proposition initiale de la Commission.

Le 10 octobre, les lgislateurs de l'UE voteront sur la proposition avant le vote final en dcembre. Mozilla appelle donc les citoyens de l'UE  exiger une meilleure rforme, estimant que celle propose par lUE pourrait  saboter la libert et l'ouverture en ligne. Cela pourrait rendre le filtrage et le blocage du contenu en ligne beaucoup courants, et affecter ainsi les centaines de millions de citoyens de l'UE qui utilisent Internet tous les jours .

Le cadre juridique actuel du droit d'auteur de l'UE est malheureusement dpass, reconnait la fondation Mozilla. Mais la proposition de l'UE visant  rformer ce cadre est  bien des gards un pas en arrire.  Beaucoup d'aspects de la proposition et certains amendements proposs au Parlement sont dysfonctionnels et absurdes  la limite , estime Raegan MacDonald, responsable de la politique UE de Mozilla.  La proposition permettrait de filtrer et de bloquer le contenu en ligne, ce qui compromettrait fortement l'innovation, la concurrence et la libert d'expression. 

Selon la proposition actuelle, si les amendements les plus dangereux passent, tout ce que vous mettez sur Internet pourrait tre filtr et mme bloqu. La proposition pourrait en effet obliger la plupart des plateformes en ligne  surveiller le contenu que publient leurs utilisateurs. Elle ne prcise pas quels types d'hbergeurs seront concerns par cette mesure ; ce qui ne met donc pas  l'abri les plateformes comme Wikipdia ou GitHub.

Sur ce point d'ailleurs, la Free Software Foundation Europe et OpenForum Europe ont lanc une initiative baptise Save Code Share pour alerter sur les dangers de cette rforme (l'article 13). Ils estiment que la proposition actuelle  restreint les droits fondamentaux des dveloppeurs et utilisateurs d'Internet sans atteindre un bnfice proportionnel. En particulier, cela pourrait crer des barrires au dveloppement de code source en imposant une responsabilit aux plateformes utilises par les dveloppeurs.  Autrement dit,  l'article 13 aura un impact sur les logiciels libres et open source ainsi que les communauts de dveloppeurs , ont-ils expliqu dans un livre blanc.

La proposition actuelle tend galement le droit d'auteur aux liens et extraits d'articles de presse. En vertu d'un certain  droit voisin  pour les diteurs de presse, le partage dun extrait darticle de presse sans licence pourrait devenir illgal, mme s'il ne s'agit pas d'un usage commercial. Les utilisateurs devraient donc payer des licences pour partager des articles de presse sur Facebook et Twitter, mais comme cela ne risque pas darriver, ce serait plutt  ces rseaux sociaux de rgler la note  la place de leurs utilisateurs. Ils pourraient par exemple payer une licence globale  une agence de collecte. Une autre consquence est que les moteurs de recherche pourraient avoir besoin dune licence pour rfrencer un site Web.

Comme le Parti pirate lexpliquait en dbut danne,  ces propositions rpondent aux exigences de certains diteurs de presse de taxer les moteurs de recherche et les rseaux sociaux pour leur envoyer du trafic, ainsi qu'au souhait de l'industrie de la musique d'tre soutenue dans ses ngociations avec YouTube. 

Sources : Mozilla, Initiative Save Code Share, Proposition de lUE pour la rforme du droit dauteur, EDRi

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## Volgaan

Ah la fameuse taxe des moteurs de recherche ! Quelle aberration, alors que les moteurs de recherche amnent quotidiennement un grand nombre d'internautes sur lesdits sites, le tout gratuitement. a revient ni plus ni moins  vouloir taxer le bouche  oreille  ::roll:: 

Si une telle chose se produisait, les moteurs de recherche les enverront certainement bouler et une fois que les mdias auront perdu une bonne partie de leur audimat, ils vont comprendre leur btise  ::mouarf::

----------


## dvilink

Le suicide des mdias subventionns et l'avnement des mdias d'information libres qui laisseront partager gratuitement leurs contenus. Une bonne nouvelle en somme.

----------


## alexetgus

Certains diteurs semblent avoir oublis la fameuse "taxe Google" datant d'il y a quelques annes.
Quand des diteurs de presse ont voulu demander une redevance  Google pour le contenu index, celui ci n'a plus index que le titre des articles.
Le rsultat a t catastrophique pour ces diteurs et les pertes bien plus grandes que ce qu'ils espraient gagner.
Bilan des courses, diteurs obligs de revenir en arrire pour regagner les bonnes grces de Google et tre indexs gratuitement.  ::ptdr:: 

Si certains ont envie de recommencer, qu'ils ne se gnent pas. De toute faon, ce n'est pas Google que a drangera de ne plus les indexer...

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*UE : la France et deux autres pays militent pour le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne*
*dans le cadre de la rforme sur le droit dauteur*

Au dbut de cette anne, des informations ont fuit sur la fameuse Directive du Parlement europen et du Conseil sur le copyright, un projet de rforme des droits dauteur dans le cadre du march numrique unique. Deux articles dans le texte de lUE avaient particulirement provoqu pas mal de remous. Le premier, larticle 11, traitait du droit de reproduction des publications de presse et de les rendre accessibles au public. Le second, larticle 13, prconisait dobliger les services dhbergement duvres  surveiller les tlversements (upload) de leurs utilisateurs, en mettant par exemple en place des technologies de filtrage des contenus.

Aprs plusieurs mois  discuter du projet de rforme en interne, le mois dernier, la prsidence de lUE a fini par faire des propositions de compromis concernant un certain nombre darticles, y compris les plus controverss : les articles 11 et 13. Mais il semble quils nont russi qu faire en sorte que la rforme europenne sur le droit d'auteur soit encore plus nuisible que la proposition initiale de la Commission.

Pendant ce mois doctobre, la proposition a t encore dbattue au sein de lUE. Et daprs une fuite relaye par leurodpute Julia Reda qui milite pour la libert dInternet, trois gouvernements sont derrire le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne par les internautes. Il sagit de la France, lEspagne et le Portugal. Les trois pays dclarent explicitement quils veulent supprimer entirement la protection des plateformes dInternet, qui aujourdhui ne sont pas responsables du contenu que leurs utilisateurs publient. Il faut en effet noter quen vertu de l'article 14 de la directive sur l'e-commerce, certaines plateformes de partage de contenu bnficient de lexemption de responsabilit lgale du matriel tlcharg par leurs utilisateurs.

Pour contraindre les entreprises dInternet  surveiller ce que leurs utilisateurs mettent en ligne, le texte propos pour l'article 13 par les trois pays veut donc rendre obligatoire pour les plateformes en ligne de  prendre des mesures appropries et proportionnes, en ce qui concerne leur public et leurs revenus, pour assurer la protection des uvres  mme si ces plateformes  sont ligibles  l'exemption de responsabilit prvue  l'article 14 [de la directive sur le commerce lectronique] .

Comme lexplique Julia Reda, cela veut dire que chaque application, chaque site Internet et chaque start-up permettant aux utilisateurs de mettre en ligne du contenu et doffrir  des fonctionnalits comme la catgorisation, la recommandation ou des playlists  pourraient tre directement poursuivis en justice pour nimporte quelles infractions au droit dauteur que commettraient leurs utilisateurs.

Cette proposition dfendue par la France va galement susciter un problme qui a t soulign dans une rcente lettre conjointe signe par 27 organisations de la socit civile de toute l'Europe :  L'obligation de filtre de contenu mis en ligne propose permettra de construire un systme o les citoyens seront confronts  des plateformes d'Internet qui bloquent la mise en ligne de leur contenu, mme si c'est une utilisation parfaitement lgale du contenu sous copyright. 

La proposition de la France, de lEspagne et du Portugal a t ajoute  l'ordre du jour de la runion du 18 octobre du groupe de travail du Conseil de l'UE sur le droit d'auteur par l'actuel prsident estonien du Conseil. Le groupe de travail, comme tant d'autres impliqus dans la prise de dcision au sein du Conseil, publie les ordres du jour de ses runions, mais ne produit aucun compte rendu public.

Daprs Julia Reda, ces trois gouvernements prtendent reprsenter lintrt de leurs citoyens alors quils prsentent ce projet. Si vous vivez en France, en Espagne, ou au Portugal, mais que vous ne supportez pas cette proposition, elle vous invite donc  le dire  vos lus, sachant que le projet final devrait tre adopt avant la fin de lanne.

Sources : Julia Reda, State Watch

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Mozilla et la Free Software Foundation condamnent la rforme de l'UE sur le droit d'auteur, qui propose un filtrage massif de contenu sur Internet
 ::fleche::  Ce que l'UE prpare  propos des liens et tlchargements de fichiers sur Internet : des actions courantes sur le Web pourraient devenir illgales

----------


## alexetgus

Notre bon roi, Emmanuel Ier, ne m'tonne mme plus dans ce type de raisonnement.

Mme la copie  titre priv sera bientt interdite. Si nos dcideurs veulent que le tlchargement se cache derrire des chiffrages solides, qu'ils le disent !
Des tutos spcifiques et leurs lecteurs verront le jour.

Dcidment, ils faut qu'ils se rendent  l'vidence. Pourchasser le tlchargeur comme un terroriste ne fera que faire en sorte qu'il se dissimule comme un terroriste...
Et l, pour briser son chiffrage, il faudra se lever de bonne heure !  ::aie::

----------


## e101mk2

Le piratage d'oeuvre et la protection des uvres sont deux face de la mme pice. Plus on prconise la protection, et plus le piratage devient accessible.

Dans notre cas (daprs l'article), sa touche uniquement les entreprises. Donc les sites P2P sont  l'abris. Bref mesure inutile qui va surement nous coter de l'argent inutilement.

Mais peut elle vraiment tre applique  toutes les entreprises?

----------


## Ryu2000

> trois gouvernements sont derrire le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne par les internautes. Il sagit de la France, lEspagne et le Portugal. Les trois pays dclarent explicitement quils veulent supprimer entirement la protection des plateformes dInternet, qui aujourdhui ne sont pas responsables du contenu que leurs utilisateurs publient. Il faut en effet noter quen vertu de l'article 14 de la directive sur l'e-commerce, certaines plateformes de partage de contenu bnficient de lexemption de responsabilit lgale du matriel tlcharg par leurs utilisateurs.
> 
> Pour contraindre les entreprises dInternet  surveiller ce que leurs utilisateurs mettent en ligne, le texte propos pour l'article 13 par les trois pays veut donc rendre obligatoire pour les plateformes en ligne de  prendre des mesures appropries et proportionnes, en ce qui concerne leur public et leurs revenus, pour assurer la protection des uvres  mme si ces plateformes  sont ligibles  l'exemption de responsabilit prvue  l'article 14 [de la directive sur le commerce lectronique] .


Je ne pense pas que l'UE puisse contraindre les sites comme ok.ru, openload, streamango, uptostream, speedvid, thevideo.me, etc,  assurer le protection des uvres.
Ils sont marrant les types : "ces trois gouvernements prtendent reprsenter *lintrt de leurs citoyens* alors quils prsentent ce projet" ^^
De mon point de vue il y a plus urgent comme problme que le non respect du copyright des sries et films sur internet.




> Si vous vivez en France, en Espagne, ou au Portugal, mais que vous ne supportez pas cette proposition, elle vous invite donc  le dire  vos lus, sachant que le projet final devrait tre adopt avant la fin de lanne.


Les lus en ont rien  foutre de ce que pense le peuple, de plus les lus ne sont pas accessible.

 la fin a finira en filtrage, comme a :
Christophe Barbier : "a se rgule aussi Internet... Les Chinois, ils y arrivent bien !"



> *"Si les dictatures y arrivent, il faut que les dmocraties fassent l'effort aussi de faire respecter la loi sur Internet"*, recommande Christophe Barbier.

----------


## Chauve souris

Quoiqu'en disent les journalistes, la Core du Nord et la Chine sont devenus des modles du contrle social. Car il faut, bien sr, que TOUT Internet intrieur ou venant et partant d'un pays soit sous contrle pour que les mesures soient efficaces. Une transaction encode SSL avec un site lointain et hors champ de la censure ne peut se rprimer.




> Daprs Julia Reda, ces trois gouvernements prtendent reprsenter lintrt de leurs citoyens alors quils prsentent ce projet.


 L'tat est le plus froid de tous les monstres froids. Il ment froidement, et voici son mensonge qui rampe de sa bouche : ''Moi l'tat, je suis le peuple'' .
Friedrich Nietzsche, Ainsi parlait Zarathoustra.

----------


## mm_71

De roi ubu se fait empereur...

----------


## pierre++

Ces dernires dcennies nos lus et les membres des gouvernements qui se sont succds en France ont tous contribu  l'instauration d'un systme global de contrle du citoyen. 
Nous ne sommes plus trop loin d'un rgime  la chinoise, ou plus clairement d'une dictature o toute pense critique sera exclus sous peine d'emprisonnement. Mais tout cela heureusement pour le bien du bon peuple  ::P: .

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> L'obligation de filtre de contenu mis en ligne propose permettra de construire un systme o les citoyens seront confronts  des plateformes d'Internet qui bloquent la mise en ligne de leur contenu, mme si c'est une utilisation parfaitement lgale du contenu sous copyright.


Et bien qu'il bloquent tout le contenu de cette page, qu'on rigole.

Oui, parce qu'elle contient *toutes*  les phrases possibles et imaginables. Par exemple :

Le titre de cet article
Un slogan de campagne
Une parole de chanson au hasard

Si ils bloquent tout son contenu, a va tre dur d'crire quoi que ce soit  ::mouarf::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Mais tout cela heureusement pour le bien du bon peuple .


"Qui aime bien, chtie bien" disait-on au temps de Monseigneur Dupanloup. Non ! Je vous mettrais pas un lien sur la chanson paillarde !  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

l'poque de Sarko ils nous promettaient que le filtrage serait limit aux pdopornographes. Puis ils l'ont tendu au "terrorisme". Aujourd'hui ils veulent l'tendre aux "pirates" et nous promettent de ne pas aller plus loin? Franchement, qui les croit dsormais?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

D'une part, je n'ai rien contre une solution automatique ds lors que la dcision finale revient  un humain, le systme auto se contentant de notifier l'agent humain responsable pour l'aider dans sa tche.

D'autre part, je me dis que si vraiment un filtrage abusif devait voir le jour, cela reviendrait  leur tirer une balle dans le pied, car trs vite on verrait fleurir des solutions alternatives plus distribues, donc sans centre de commande  tenir comme responsable. Ils ne pourraient s'en prendre qu' eux-mme de voir les gens remplacer leur "minitel" par internet.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les moteurs de recherche devraient-ils rmunrer les diteurs de presse pour afficher leurs articles ?*
*Un projet adopt par les ambassadeurs de l'UE*

Il n'est pas rare de constater que les moteurs de recherche tels que Google et Bing de Microsoft affichent  la une, des contenus d'informations des diteurs de presse. Les internautes qui sont dj habitus  ces moteurs de recherche restent informs au quotidien de l'actualit dans le monde sans avoir forcment  se rendre sur le site web des diteurs de presse. Cela constituerait un vritable manque  gagner pour les professionnels des mdias qui uvrent au quotidien pour que l'information soit accessible  tous. La rforme du droit de la proprit artistique et intellectuelle dans lUnion europenne prvoit que les gants du net sollicitent une licence auprs des ayants droit avant de diffuser leurs contenus sur internet (les vidos diffuses sur YouTube par exemple).


Le vendredi dernier, les parlementaires europens ont adopt un projet visant  mettre  contribution financire les moteurs de recherche avant de diffuser les informations des diteurs de presse sur leur plateforme. Selon le texte, les diteurs pourraient rclamer de l'argent aux moteurs de recherche pour l'affichage d'une information jusqu un an aprs sa publication. La Commission europenne avait mme propos que ce droit de rmunration soit tendu jusqu' 20 ans aprs la publication de l'information. Cette nouvelle vient renforcer la position des groupes de presse qui accusaient dj depuis des annes les moteurs de recherche pour leurs pertes considrables de revenus et de lectorat.

Ce projet a donc t salu par tous les diteurs de presse. Pour eux, c'est un grand pas dans la bonne direction. Les entreprises high-tech n'ont pas cach leur mcontentement face  ce projet. Elles pensent que cette dcision ne va pas accrotre les revenus des diteurs de presse, car selon elles, les moteurs de recherche gnrent des millions de clics vers les sites des groupes de presse qui font des profits de la publicit. Elles jugent cette dcision prjudiciable pour les internautes en particulier et pour le numrique en gnral. Les tats membres de l'Union europenne devront,  partir de ce projet, tablir un texte dfinitif avec le Parlement europen. 

*Source :*  Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision de l'Union europenne ?
 ::fleche::  Cela va-t-il vraiment augmenter les revenus des diteurs de presse ?
 ::fleche::  Quels impacts cette dcision pourrait-elle avoir sur les internautes en particulier et sur l'informatique en gnral ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Wikipdia souhaite-t-elle concurrencer Google avec un nouveau moteur de recherche ? Une lettre explique les intentions de Wikipdia dans ce domaine
 ::fleche::  Un plan europen pour le dveloppement de superordinateurs d'un exaflops, deux machines dployes  l'horizon 2023
 ::fleche::  L'UE voudrait exiger que les plateformes filtrent le contenu tlcharg pour viter des violations de copyright y compris dans le partage de code
 ::fleche::  L'UE dvoile sa liste d'experts pour lutter contre les fake news : socit civile, universitaires, journalistes et l'industrie de la tech associs
 ::fleche::  Protection des consommateurs : l'UE demande aux gants des mdias sociaux de redoubler d'efforts pour se conformer pleinement aux rgles de l'Union

----------


## Demky

la presse devrait-elle rmunrer google pour apparatre dans les rsultats de recherche ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

::roll::  Je prdis que les youtubeurs vont payer un abonnement  partir d'un certain nombre de  ::ccool:: .

----------


## Refuznik

Ils veulent le beurre et l'argent du beurre. S'ils ne veulent pas apparaitre dans les rsultats, il y a le fichier magique ==> robots.txt

----------


## Dogueson

A partir du moment o Google et d'autres utilisent une partie du contenu de tiers (contenu fabriqu donc pay par ces tiers) pour gnrer du trafic sur leurs propres pages  l'instar de Google Actualits (et par l-mme des flux publicitaires donc financiers), il est normal de rmunrer les auteurs.

----------


## bilgetz

Les moteurs de recherche vont arrter de fournir des lien vers les diteurs.
Et ceux ci vont pleurer ensuite car il ne sont pas rfrenc.
Et la, la magie opre : ils vont obliger les moteur de recherche  rfrenc les diteurs tous en les obligeant  les pay pour cet affichage.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Les flux RSS ont dj le mot abonnement. Ou encore de la page d'actus (la page d'accueil pour certain, Edge ne garde jamais mes paramtres de prfrences...) et en plus avec rfrence  la source mme ci celle ci sont affiches comme des composantes (iframe, repose en paix). Je prsume que l'envie du gain fera le reste, vue que ce n'est pas de la pub gratuite.

Mais l, il s'agit de moteurs de recherche, le truc qui rfrencie des mots sur des pages web lis  des sites Internet. Avec un moteur d'indexation, comme pour apparaitre avant la concurrence sur un moteurs de recherche populaire, je prsume qu'il est possible de payer ce service.

La liste horizontale ou verticale pour tre le premier lu ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de cette dcision de l'Union europenne ?


C'est n'importe quoi, les moteurs de recherche apportent du trafic, seul les titres et un petit paragraphe apparaissent c'est un teaser pour que les gens cliques et se rendent sur le site du journal.
L Google pourrait dire "Vous ne voulez-pas que j'affiche vos news ? Trs bien, je ne vous rfrence plus du tout et on verra l'impact que a aura sur votre nombre de visiteurs !".
Les diteurs de presses devraient regarder les statistiques et prendre en compte le trafic gnr par Google News, je pense que beaucoup de gens se rendent sur des sites d'information aprs avoir vu le titre sur Google News.




> Cela va-t-il vraiment augmenter les revenus des diteurs de presse ?


J'en sais rien...
Un des problmes des sites d'aujourd'hui c'est l'utilisation massive d'adblock.
Les sites ont besoin de publicit pour survivre.

Il y a des sites comme Le Parisien qui force l'utilisateur a pay pour voir l'article, mais l'utilisateur se rend sur un autre site o il y a la mme news...

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Je ne sais pas quoi rpondre  la question, en revanche, il faudrait me payer pour lire les articles de la presse mainstream.  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## VivienD

Le manque  gagner pour les professionnels des mdias est surtout d leur manque croissant de crdibilit. Trouver un bouc missaire pour pouvoir rejeter leur faute sur quelqu'un d'autre ne rsoudra jamais le problme; pis encore, il l'aggravera.

----------


## Garvelienn

Le problme est plus complexe que afficher/pas afficher les liens d'articles. Pour moi, le problme vient du fait que Google (News) encapsule les articles lors du visionnage et du coup, les sites de "journalisme" ont des statistiques biaises. C'est un peu comme si je faisais une peinture, que je la prsente au monde mais qu'un autre acteur construit une palissade devant en disant : "Passez par ici pour voir la peinture pendant qu'on siphonne vos donnes/rcupre de l'argent". 

Il y a clairement un problme de copyright. Je ne suis pas trs fan du copyright  gogo, mais je comprend les argumentations des mdias. Personne n'est noir ou blanc dans l'histoire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est un peu comme si je faisais une peinture, que je la prsente au monde mais qu'un autre acteur construit une palissade devant en disant : "Passez par ici pour voir la peinture pendant qu'on siphonne vos donnes/rcupre de l'argent".


Je ne sais pas comment on peut mettre a dans la mtaphore, mais c'est toi qu'a choisi qu'il y ait la palissade et c'est cette palissade qui fait que plein de gens peuvent aller voir ta peinture.
Si tu veux tu enlves le rfrencement Google et voil t'es plus dans Google News !

Google ne montre que le titre et un petit extrait, si tu veux en savoir plus il faut cliquer et te rendre sur le site.

En gros ce serait comme a :

Si on veut voir l'image il faut enlever le papier (se rendre sur le site).

----------


## Garvelienn

Ma mtaphore est un peu hasardeuse, je suis d'accord.




> Google ne montre que le titre et un petit extrait, si tu veux en savoir plus il faut cliquer et te rendre sur le site.


Nous n'avons peut-tre pas le mme moyen d'accs  Google News, mais pour ma part, en version mobile, j'ai une fois sur deux une encapsulation Google autour de l'article. D'ailleurs, l'URL pointe sur les serveurs de Google. Par contre, je n'ai jamais cherch  comprendre pourquoi des fois, c'tait activ et d'autres fois, non.  ::?:

----------


## xav67

Je suis assez impatient de voir le nombre de vues aprs que Google ait supprim les liens vers les articles des sites.
C'est dingue que ces sites ne ralisent pas  quel point les articles affichs par Google aide au trafic.

----------


## jeanne10

je crois que c'est grace  google que les mdias d'actualits sont bien positionn. si cette loi est adopte google trouvera un autre moyen pour pnaliser ces mdias

----------


## nirgal76

> Un des problmes des sites d'aujourd'hui c'est l'utilisation massive d'adblock.
> Les sites ont besoin de publicit pour survivre.


L'utilisation massive d'adblock est arriv  cause de l'utilisation massive de la publicit par les sites justement. Ils se sont tirs une balle dans le pied  vouloir en faire trop.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nous n'avons peut-tre pas le mme moyen d'accs  Google News, mais pour ma part, en version mobile, j'ai une fois sur deux une encapsulation Google autour de l'article.


Je n'en sais rien du tout je n'utilise jamais mon tlphone pour aller sur internet.
Sur un ordinateur il n'y a que les titres en fait (je ne sais pas pourquoi je parlais de petits paragraphes, j'ai du rver).


La c'est une news qui parle d'orage on voit que 5 mdias en parle et si on clique sur "voir la couverture complte" on trouve d'autres sites qui parlent de la mme news.
Et il n'y a que des titres et parfois des images.




> L'utilisation massive d'adblock est arriv  cause de l'utilisation massive de la publicit par les sites justement. Ils se sont tirs une balle dans le pied  vouloir en faire trop.


Le seul abus que j'ai en tte, ce sont les vidos sur MyTF1, j'ai voulu regarder Burger Quiz parce que j'aime beaucoup Alain Chabat, dj il faut s'inscrire donc c'est chiant, mais ce n'est rien compar aux blocs de 4 pubs qu'on te force  regarder plusieurs fois par pisode, tu ne peux pas enlever le focus de la page sinon la pub se met en pause.

Je me rappelle qu' l'poque il y avait des pubs  l'affichage, au clique, au double clique (si le visiteur visite le site de la pub),  l'inscription, et d'autres.
Les bannires devaient faire dans les 468*60 et c'tait mme pas 10 centimes pour 1000 affichages.

Je viens de me rappeller qu' une poque le truc chiant c'tait les popups, donc merci Firefox d'y avoir mis fin ^^ (moi je l'ai vcu comme a, mais dans la ralit je ne sais pas comment a c'est pass)

Mais aujourd'hui dans l'ensemble ce n'est plus trop abus.
Par contre  cause d'adblock il y a des contenus sponsoris, il y a des pubs sous la forme d'article, c'est plus fourbe.

----------


## nirgal76

C'est l le soucis, du cot des pubs, a s'est arrang (enfin, c'est relatif!) mais les gens ont gard leur adblock en mode "agressif" (ce qu'il n'aurait jamais fait s'il n'y avait pas eu d'abus au dpart, donc ils sont responsable de ce qui arrive).
Aprs, pour la presse ben, je crois que comme a a t dit, ils ont surtout un dficit de confiance et le besoin d'argent et donc, de recette publicitaire ce qui fait que la presse tends de plus en plus vers une presse  sensation,  la recherche du buzz plutt que d'informer rellement, comme la tv quoi. Ils vont te faire les une avec l'hritage de johnny et tant pis pour les vrais sujets. Et puis, ils profitent de google autant que google profite d'eux. Comme nous d'ailleurs. Moi je sais qu'il pompe mes donnes mais il "m'offre" un serveur mail pour mon domaine et plein de service gratos, c'est un profit "rciproque".
Si un organe de presse est vraiment drang par le fait que google les cite (avec un lien vers leur site pourtant pour le reste de l'article), ils peuvent toujours demander  ne plus apparatre, a sera plus honnte que de demander du pognon (beurre, argent du beurre, tout a...).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs, pour la presse ben, je crois que comme a a t dit, ils ont surtout un dficit de confiance et le besoin d'argent et donc, de recette publicitaire ce qui fait que la presse tends de plus en plus vers une presse  sensation,  la recherche du buzz plutt que d'informer rellement, comme la tv quoi.


Mais qu'ils crvent tous ces journaux, les gens n'en ont plus rien  foutre de : Le Monde, Le Figaro, Libration, L'Express, BFM TV, etc...
Ce sont des organes de propagande financ par des milliardaires, ils sont dficitaire parce que personne ne les achtent, mais les milliardaires continu de mettre de l'argent  l'intrieur pour pouvoir faire leur propagande.
Le plus scandaleux c'est que l'tat les subventionne  fond tout a pour qu'ils recopient tous la mme info.
Aide  la presse - Les journaux les plus aids par l'Etat

Il y a des journaux indpendant qui fonctionne grce aux dons.
Si les reportages plaisent les gens dcident d'y participer financirement.
Qui ferait un don pour que BFM TV continu ?

----------


## Luckyluke34

J'ai peut-tre pas tout compris, mais Google News et consorts affichent autre chose que des _fragments_ d'articles ?  ::weird:: 

Comment on peut affirmer qu'on peut "rester inform au quotidien sans avoir forcment  se rendre sur le site web des diteurs de presse" ?

Si je me souviens bien il y a un droit  la citation en France. Si les diteurs de presse veulent conclure des accords avec les sites d'actualits, grand bien leur fasse, mais inscrire dans la loi l'obligation de rmunrer les ayant droit pour un titre et un snippet de 200 caractres quitte  pitiner le droit  la citation, bof quoi...

----------


## pascal-od

> Il y a des sites comme Le Parisien qui force l'utilisateur a pay pour voir l'article, mais l'utilisateur se rend sur un autre site o il y a la mme news...


Il y a des sites qui donnent un accs intgral  un article payant si on arrive sur la page de cet article depuis un moteur de recherche. Je suppose donc qu'ils sont ravis d'tre rfrencs par les moteurs de recherche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais Google News et consorts affichent autre chose que des _fragments_ d'articles ?


Moi je n'ai vu qu'un titre et une photo et pas d'autres fragments.
Je trouve que montrer un titre ce n'est pas abus de la part de Google.




> Il y a des sites qui donnent un accs intgral  un article payant si on arrive sur la page de cet article depuis un moteur de recherche.


Ah bon ?
Quel site payant et quel moteur de recherche ?

----------


## pascal-od

> Ah bon ?
> Quel site payant et quel moteur de recherche ?


Financial times et google par exemple.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Financial times et google par exemple.


Ah ouais  :8O: 
On dirait que a fonctionne, je suis all l :
https://www.ft.com/
Il y a un titre "Italian populist parties rekindle talks to form government" en cliquant dessus j'arrive  "Leverage our market expertise. Become an FT Subscriber."

Aprs j'ai recherch "Italian populist parties rekindle talks to form government" dans Google et en cliquant sur le rsultat j'ai accs  l'article !

a doit tre au Financial Times de rgler ce problme.

----------


## pascal-od

> a doit tre au Financial Times de rgler ce problme.


Ce n'est pas un problme, c'est voulu. Il faut que l'internaute qui arrive depuis un moteur de recherche reste sur le site et lise l'article pour ne pas le faire fuir directement en lui proposant la page d'abonnement. La mme technique est utilise sur un certain nombre de sites. videment en contrepartie cela permet  l'internaute un peu malin d'accder aux articles gratuitement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas un problme, c'est voulu. Il faut que l'internaute qui arrive depuis un moteur de recherche reste sur le site et lise l'article pour ne pas le faire fuir directement en lui proposant la page d'abonnement.


AAAAAAAAAH ! Bien vu  :;): 
C'est bien jou de la part du Financial Times.

Peut tre que a fait comme Le Parisien et qu'au bout de quelques articles tu te fais bloquer.
Aprs ya peut tre moyen de bricoler quelque chose avec l'outil de dveloppement du navigateur (inspecter la page et masquer des div ou ce genre de choses).

----------


## arond

> AAAAAAAAAH ! Bien vu 
> C'est bien jou de la part du Financial Times.
> 
> Peut tre que a fait comme Le Parisien et qu'au bout de quelques articles tu te fais bloquer.
> Aprs ya peut tre moyen de bricoler quelque chose avec l'outil de dveloppement du navigateur (inspecter la page et masquer des div ou ce genre de choses).


Sauf si ils utilisent une redirection en php ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf si ils utilisent une redirection


J'ai test et il n'y a pas de redirection sur le site du Parisien, a ne charge pas un autre contenu.
L'article s'affiche puis un bloc vient se mettre par dessus.

J'ai masqu a :


```
<div class="overlay __web-inspector-hide-shortcut__" data-require="modules/overlay" style="top: 0px;">
```

Et j'ai vu l'article.

----------


## nirgal76

> Mais qu'ils crvent tous ces journaux, les gens n'en ont plus rien  foutre de : Le Monde, Le Figaro, Libration, L'Express, BFM TV, etc...
> Ce sont des organes de propagande financ par des milliardaires, ils sont dficitaire parce que personne ne les achtent, mais les milliardaires continu de mettre de l'argent  l'intrieur pour pouvoir faire leur propagande.
> Le plus scandaleux c'est que l'tat les subventionne  fond tout a pour qu'ils recopient tous la mme info.
> Aide  la presse - Les journaux les plus aids par l'Etat
> 
> Il y a des journaux indpendant qui fonctionne grce aux dons.
> Si les reportages plaisent les gens dcident d'y participer financirement.
> Qui ferait un don pour que BFM TV continu ?


Le soucis c'est que les gens ne se tournent pas vers d'autres presses, ils s'informent sur facebook tweeter et cie et godent n'importe quelle nerie et la relaye sans vrifier une seule seconde. On se passe une photo, une vido ou autres extraite d'un contexte sans se poser plus de question que a (et le pire, c'est que les journalisnes en font de mme !).
Bref, on a la presse que l'on mrite.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le soucis c'est que les gens ne se tournent pas vers d'autres presses, ils s'informent sur facebook tweeter et cie


Tous les journaux sont prsent sur Facebook, Twitter et compagnie.
Si 20 Minutes ou BFM crer un article il peut devenir viral sur les rseaux.




> On se passe une photo, une vido ou autres extraite d'un contexte sans se poser plus de question que a (et le pire, c'est que les journalisnes en font de mme !)


Ouais les mdias traditionnels font a, et c'est pas systmatique qu'ils s'excusent aprs avoir appris qu'ils ont donn une fausse information...

Aprs ce qu'il peut ce passer sur Facebook, c'est que quand un mensonge est partag, un ami (qui partage l'opinion ou pas) va venir essayer d'expliquer pourquoi c'est faux.
Il suffit d'avoir des amis en dsaccord ou qui aiment dire aux autres qu'ils se trompent, a ne devrait pas tre difficile  trouver...

Le problme dans la presse officielle, c'est qu'ils partagent et vhiculent tous une idologie commune et qu'ils appliquent les mmes filtres.
Alors que sur Facebook c'est plus libre et des infos qui ne sont pas pass dans les mdias mainstream peuvent y circuler (mais a va changer, les rseaux seront filtr et les messages qui ne vont pas dans le sens de l'idologie du pouvoir seront moins visible. Facebook s'est fait taper sur les doigts parce que les tasuniens se sont partag des discours de Trump sur Facebook et le systme n'aime pas quand ce n'est pas son cheval qui gagne (l c'tait Hillary)).

C'est une pratique dictatorial, il y aura un filtrage, pour empcher les gens de penser diffremment.

Normalement il devrait y avoir une libert de pens et les gens devraient pouvoir croire en ce qu'ils veulent.
Il devrait y avoir une libert d'expression et tout le monde devrait pouvoir dire ce qu'il veut (tant qu'il n'incite pas  la haine ni  la violence).

Avant la dmocratie c'tait "Cause toujours", maintenant a va tre "Tu peux toujours parler personne ne t'entends".
a va tre pareil avec les algorithmes de Google, les infos qui n'iront pas dans le bon sens seront mal rfrenc.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Copyright : lUE sur le point de finaliser une grosse machine de censure et sa taxe sur les liens Internet*
*que contiennent ses dernires propositions ?*

Comme nous l'avons rapport, les gouvernements des tats membres de l'Union europenne ont rcemment adopt leur position sur la rforme du droit d'auteur, mais sans apporter de changements significatifs au filtrage automatique des tlchargements (uploads) et aux dispositions visant  taxer les liens.

Les informations sur cette directive europenne sur le copyright - un projet de rforme des droits dauteur dans le cadre du march numrique unique - ont t divulgues dbut 2017 par Julia Reda, eurodpute membre du Parti Pirate (PP). Il s'agit d'un parti politique engag dans la protection des droits et liberts fondamentales, aussi bien dans le domaine numrique qu'en dehors.

Deux articles dans le texte initial propos par la Commission europenne avaient particulirement provoqu pas mal de remous. Le premier, larticle 11, traitait du droit de reproduction des publications de presse et de les rendre accessibles au public. Le second, larticle 13, prconisait dobliger les services dhbergement duvres  surveiller les tlversements (uploads) de leurs utilisateurs, en mettant par exemple en place des technologies de filtrage des contenus.

Le Parlement europen et le Conseil de l'UE ont eu plus d'un an et demi pour corriger les lacunes de la proposition de la Commission, mais malgr les discussions qu'ils ont eues, les dernires versions proposes par les deux institutions de l'UE restent encore problmatiques.

*Les dtails du texte adopt par le Conseil qui reprsente les gouvernements des tats membres*

Comme le rapporte Julia Reda, la proposition adopte vendredi dernier par le Conseil de l'UE forcerait les plateformes d'Internet  implmenter des machines de censure. La prsidence bulgare du Conseil est d'accord avec l'objectif de la Commission d'obliger les plateformes d'Internet  surveiller tous les tlchargements de leurs utilisateurs dans le but de dtecter les violations de droits d'auteur. Mais, les gouvernements des tats membres de l'UE sont conscients que cela entranera ncessairement des suppressions d'actes d'expression totalement lgaux, ce qui serait donc en violation de la lgislation de l'UE et la Charte des droits fondamentaux.

L'astuce utilise a donc t de supprimer entirement la protection des plateformes dInternet qui, aujourdhui, ne sont pas responsables du contenu que publient leurs utilisateurs. Le texte adopt les gouvernements de l'UE rend ces plateformes directement responsables de toutes les violations de droits d'auteur commises par leurs utilisateurs, puis leur propose d'viter cette responsabilit si elles peuvent montrer qu'elles ont fait tout ce qui tait en leur pouvoir pour empcher que du contenu protg soit mis en ligne illgalement par leurs utilisateurs. Et quelle est la meilleure manire de le prouver si ce n'est de dployer des filtres automatiques de tlchargements ?

Ainsi, dans les lignes du texte, les tats membres de l'UE n'imposent pas le filtrage automatique des tlversements, ce qui pourrait entrainer des violations de la libert d'expression. Mais entre les lignes, c'est ce que stipule leur texte, parce que les plateformes d'Internet seront dans l'obligation de filtrer automatiquement les contenus mis en ligne, comme preuve de leur volont d'viter la violation des droits d'auteur.  De manire tragique, le seul point de dsaccord qui subsiste au Conseil est de savoir si cette proposition est suffisamment mauvaise ou devrait tre pire , s'tonne Julia Reda.

Rappelons que cette mesure, propulse par la France, menace n'importe quel type d'hbergeurs, y compris les plateformes comme GitHub et Wikipdia, ce qu'ont dnonc Mozilla et la Free Software Foundation.


En plus de crer des machines de censure, le texte adopt par le Conseil de l'UE crerait encore un dsordre total en ce qui concerne le copyright pour les diteurs de presse, en permettant  chaque tat membre d'implmenter sa propre version de la taxe sur les liens. On pourrait donc avoir 28 versions diffrentes si c'est ce texte qui est adopt dfinitivement.

Cette taxe sur les liens se rapporte au droit de reproduction des publications de presse et de les rendre accessibles au public. D'aprs Julia Reda, le gouvernement allemand s'oppose  un accord sur les types d'extraits de contenu d'information qui devraient tomber sous coup de la taxe sur les liens et qui devraient donc tre soumis  une taxe lorsqu'ils sont partags. Berlin pense que le fait qu'un extrait constitue une cration intellectuelle originale par son auteur ou non ne devrait pas tre un critre. Autrement dit, n'importe quel extrait de publication de presse devrait tre concern.

C'est bien une position extrme qui a t adopte par l'Allemagne et qui ne fait pas l'unanimit. Pour rgler la question, la prsidence du Conseil de l'UE a propos que chaque pays dcide lui-mme. Le partage d'extraits  ngligeables  d'un article devrait rester gratuit, mais les tats membres doivent clarifier ce qu'ils entendent par  ngligeable  : des extraits d'articles qui  ne sont pas l'expression de la cration intellectuelle de leurs auteurs  ou des extraits qui n'ont  aucune importance conomique indpendante , quelle que soit la longueur.

Rappelons que cela contredit fondamentalement l'objectif de crer un march numrique unique qui met en avant des rgles communes. Au lieu d'une loi europenne unique, on pourrait en avoir 28. Mais les lois extrmes vont naturellement s'imposer, puisque pour viter d'tre poursuivies, les plateformes d'Internet oprant  l'chelle internationale seraient obliges de se conformer  la version la plus stricte. Selon Julia Reda, on ne sait pas non plus si les simples liens seront affects. Le problme est que les liens contiennent presque toujours le titre des articles auxquels ils sont associs, et l'on ne peut pas dire actuellement si le titre d'un article peut tre considr comme un extrait  ngligeable  au sens du Conseil de l'UE. Cela pourrait donner susciter des batailles juridiques - comme cela a commenc avec l'entre en vigueur du RGPD - et des annes d'incertitude juridique autour des hyperliens, si c'est cette version qui est dfinitivement adopte.

Ci-dessous, les positions des diffrents gouvernements sur les dernires propositions relatives  la taxe sur les liens et le filtrage automatique des tlchargements.


*L'tat des discussions au niveau du Parlement qui reprsente les citoyens des tats membres*

Maintenant que les membres du Conseil de l'UE ont adopt leur position sur la rforme du droit d'auteur, seul le Parlement europen peut les arrter. Mais quelle est la position de ceux qui sont censs reprsenter les citoyens de l'Union europenne ?

Ce que rvle l'eurodpute est que la situation semble pire au niveau du Parlement europen. L'eurodput Axel Voss a rcemment publi une nouvelle version du texte qu'il souhaite que la commission des affaires juridiques approuve lors de son prochain vote les 20 et 21 juin. Aprs ce vote, il sera presque impossible de faire des changements significatifs. Mais que propose-t-il ?

La dernire version de M. Voss largit le champ d'application de la proposition de censure  toutes les plateformes Web dont l'objectif est de  donner accs au contenu protg mis en ligne par les utilisateurs  et  d'optimiser  ce contenu. Par optimisation, il fait rfrence  une longue liste d'actions, y compris  l'affichage  des tlchargements.  Et dans sa version, les services Web ne peuvent mme pas viter d'tre tenus pour responsables en mettant en uvre des filtres de tlchargement. Pour se protger d'une poursuite, ils devraient obtenir des licences de tous les dtenteurs de droits existant sur la plante avant de permettre aux tlchargements des utilisateurs d'tre mis en ligne, au cas o le tlchargement contiendrait (une partie de) leurs uvres , explique Julia Reda.

En ce qui concerne la  taxe sur les liens , le texte d'Axel Voss viserait  forcer les mdias europens  former un cartel sur lequel tout le monde va s'aligner. Vu que, dans la ralit, les diteurs de presse semblent avoir intrt  autoriser les moteurs de recherche et autres plateformes en ligne  partager leur contenu, l'objectif de ce cartel serait de s'assurer qu'aucun mdia ne puisse accorder des licences gratuites aux moteurs de recherche sur la base que  le fait d'tre rfrenc dans un moteur de recherche ne doit pas tre considr comme une rmunration juste et proportionne [de l'utilisation des extraits d'articles de presse] .

Dans les mois  venir, le Conseil de lUE et le Parlement europen, qui constituent les deux organes lgislatifs de lUnion europenne, vont travailler pour sortir un texte dfinitif. Mais ce quon voit aujourdhui laisse croire quon a plus ou moins la version dfinitive de la prochaine loi sur le copyright.

Sources : Julia Reda, Texte du Conseil de l'UE, Texte du Parlement europen

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, qu'est-ce qui motive les institutions de l'UE  mettre en place de telles mesures ?
 ::fleche::  Est-ce dans l'intrt des citoyens de l'Union ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les moteurs de recherche devraient-ils rmunrer les diteurs de presse pour afficher leurs articles ? Un projet adopt par les ambassadeurs de l'UE
 ::fleche::  Ce que l'UE prpare  propos des liens et tlchargements de fichiers sur internet : des actions courantes sur le Web pourraient devenir illgales
 ::fleche::  UE : la France et deux autres pays militent pour le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, dans le cadre de la rforme sur le droit d'auteur
 ::fleche::  Mozilla et la Free Software Foundation condamnent la rforme de l'UE sur le droit d'auteur qui propose un filtrage massif de contenu sur Internet
 ::fleche::  Google et Facebook sous le coup de 4 accusations dans 4 pays pour avoir enfreint le RGPD, quelques heures seulement aprs son entre en vigueur

----------


## Marco46

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


La folie technocratique dans toute sa splendeur !

----------


## blbird

L'Europe, le paradis des lobbyistes, dont certainement les pires : les ayant-droits.

Ce texte serait une honte s'il tait approuv.

----------


## Mimoza

Autant avec le RGPD ont a eu une avanc, l on va nous prendre pour des guignols de classe mondial !

----------


## 23JFK

A vrai dire, cela dpend. Si les sites laissent les bots de rfrencement pomper leurs pages non. Par contre s'ils ont configur un fichier d'exclusion et que ce dernier est ignor par les moteurs de recherche, l il y a sans doute un problme de vole de ressources.

----------


## marsupial

La SACEM se frotte dj les mains...

En rsum, il s'agit d'une censure pure et dure o on ne pourra plus citer une source sans rmunrer les producteurs. Vive le troll  ::aie::

----------


## ec

Les diteurs font un mauvais procs aux moteurs de recherche. Tous y gagnent. Beaucoup d'articles/lecteur seraient ignors sans les moteurs de recherche. De plus cela permet de lutter contre les orientations des propritaires de journaux qui ne sont jamais neutres.... de mme que ces moteurs ne sont pas neutres. Cela entre dans le domaine de la citation. Pourquoi les moteurs de recherche seraient-ils exclus du droit de citation ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rappelons que cette mesure, propulse par la France, menace n'importe quel type d'hbergeurs, y compris les plateformes comme GitHub et Wikipdia, ce qu'ont dnonc Mozilla et la Free Software Foundation.


Le gouvernement Franais doit tre le pire de toute l'Union Europenne (peut tre ex aequo avec l'Allemagne).
On a enchan Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron, jespre qu'on finira par se ressaisir un jour... (jusqu'o va t'on descendre ? Si Macron ce n'est pas le fond et qu'on russi encore  creuser aprs lui c'est flippant  ::?:  :8O: )




> La prsidence bulgare du Conseil est d'accord avec l'objectif de la Commission d'obliger les plateformes d'Internet  surveiller tous les tlchargements de leurs utilisateurs dans le but de dtecter les violations de droits d'auteur. Mais, les gouvernements des tats membres de l'UE sont conscients que cela entranera ncessairement des suppressions d'actes d'expression totalement lgaux, ce qui serait donc en violation de la lgislation de l'UE et la Charte des droits fondamentaux.


"surveiller tous les tlchargements de leurs utilisateurs" a me rappelle vaguement Hadopi. (il y a le respect du copyright en commun dans les 2 projets)




> Selon vous, qu'est-ce qui motive les institutions de l'UE  mettre en place de telles mesures ?


D'habitude quand la France propose des lois pour faire respecter le copyright c'est pour faire plaisir  l'industrie de l'audiovisuelle (cinma, musique).
La France a dpens normment d'argent dans Hadopi pour dissuader les gens de partager des fichiers sous copyright sur les rseaux P2P sans passer par un VPN ou une seedbox.

Mais l je ne sais pas...




> Est-ce dans l'intrt des citoyens de l'Union ?


Je ne vois pas le ct positif pour les citoyens...

Peut tre que le texte ne sera pas vot.
Comment a va ce passer le vote ? Il faut une dcision unanime des 28 ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Le "pays des droits de l'homme" est tomb bien bas...

----------


## Kapeutini

Et a continue, on dirait qu'ils sont en manque de fric, pas tonnant, faut bien payer tout ce monde qu'on a cas l
 nos frais. 

Je vous plains :-) 

Vive la libert du net, profitons en avant qu'ils se mettent  tout taxer et filtrer ... 
sinon en attendant, apprenons  surfer incognito et pirater tout ce qui bouge.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*La rforme des droits d'auteur de l'UE pourrait mettre fin aux mmes Internet*
*un nouvel avertissement contre la mise en place de machines de censure*


Une ordonnance du 22 dcembre 2016 modernise le cadre juridique de la gestion des droits dauteurs et des droits voisins et ladapte au march de la musique en ligne, visant  renforcer les obligations pesant sur certaines plateformes UGC (user generated contents) strictement identifies  savoir celles  qui stockent et donnent accs  un grand nombre duvres et dautres objets protgs mis en ligne par leurs utilisateurs . Ces plateformes, sans tre responsables des contenus culturels quelles stockent et mettent  disposition, tirent de gros profits de la diffusion de ces uvres. La proposition de la Commission tente de corriger ce transfert de valeur en faveur dun rquilibrage des obligations et de revenus idoines entre plateformes et ayants droit.

Selon BBC, les mmes Internet, les remix et autres contenus gnrs par les utilisateurs pourraient disparatre en ligne si les rgles proposes par l'UE sur les droits d'auteur taient adoptes, prviennent les experts.

Cette directive qui a pour objet de protger les dtenteurs des droits dauteur sur Internet et qui sera vote au cours de ce mois est dnonce par des groupes de dfense des droits numriques. Ils  font campagne contre la directive sur le droit d'auteur. Selon eux, le parlement europen se mprend sur la faon dont les gens interagissent avec le contenu Web et risque dimposer une censure excessive.  

La directive dans son article 13 stipule que les fournisseurs de plateformes doivent  prendre des mesures pour assurer le fonctionnement des accords conclus avec les titulaires de droits pour l'utilisation de leurs uvres .

Cest cet article qui nourrit la polmique chez les groupes de dfenseurs des droits numriques. Selon eux, les dispositions de larticle exigeront, en effet, que toutes les plateformes Internet filtrent tout le contenu mis en ligne par les utilisateurs, afin de le dbarrasser de toute forme de reprise. Ce que beaucoup considrent comme une restriction excessive de la libert d'expression. Une autre crainte des critiques est que les dispositions de la directive soient traduites en algorithmes qui seront programms pour  jouer en toute scurit  et supprimer tout ce qui cre un risque pour les plateformes, selon BBC.

Cest justement cet article 13 qui est combattu farouchement sur internet. 

Copyright 4 Creativity a dclar que les propositions pourraient  dtruire l'Internet tel que nous le connaissons .  Si l'article 13 de la directive sur le droit d'auteur devait tre adopt, il imposerait une censure gnralise de tout le contenu que vous partagez en ligne , indique son communiqu, exhortant les utilisateurs  crire  leurs dputs avant le vote du 20 juin.

La lutte est mene aussi du ct du Royaume-Uni. Jim Killock, directeur excutif de l'Open Rights Group, a dclar  la BBC:  L'article 13 crera un rgime _Robo-copyright_, o les machines zappent tout ce qu'elles considrent comme une violation des rgles de copyright, malgr les interdictions lgales.  

Cependant, Jim soulve une limite du _Robo-copyright_ :  Malheureusement, alors que les machines peuvent reprer les tlchargements en double des chansons de Beyonce, elles ne peuvent pas reprer les parodies, comprendre les mmes qui utilisent des images de droits d'auteur ou faire un jugement culturel sur ce que font les cratifs. 

Il donne galement son avis sur les projets  venir de lUE :  Ajoutez  cela, l'UE veut appliquer l'approche de Robocop  l'extrmisme, le discours de haine, et tout ce qu'ils pensent pouvoir faire, une fois qu'ils l'auront mis en place pour le droit d'auteur, ce qui serait dsastreux. 

Dautres contestations proviennent de l'Electronic Frontier Foundation et 56 autres organisations de dfense des droits de l'homme. Ils ont envoy une lettre ouverte aux lgislateurs europens en octobre pour exposer leurs proccupations au sujet de l'article 13. Selon le courrier,  L'article 13 semble provoquer une telle inscurit juridique que les services en ligne n'auront d'autre choix que de surveiller, filtrer et bloquer les communications des citoyens de l'UE s'ils veulent avoir une chance de rester en affaires .

*Source :* BBC

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette directive europenne qui sera vote le 20 et 21 juin prochains ?
 ::fleche::  Si les dispositions de cette directive sont traduites en algorithmes, les propritaires des plateformes nen abuseraient-ils pas pour bloquer les contenus de certains utilisateurs ?
 ::fleche::  Ce filtre naura-t-il pas dinconvnients sur le dynamisme de linternet ?
 ::fleche::  Linternet peut-il tre quun march de loriginal ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Vers un statut juridique, des droits d'auteur et un salaire pour les robots ? Des suggestions du projet du Parlement europen sur la robotique
 ::fleche::  Droits d'auteur : Blizzard s'attaque  un serveur legacy de World of Warcraft cr par des fans, qui permet de rejouer les premires ditions de WoW

----------


## nikau6

On est en route vers la dictature. Il faut en finir avec cette entit malsaine et totalitaire. Il faut dtruire ce monstre avant qu'il ne devienne trop puissant pour tre mis  mort. Le but de cette lois c'est bien videment de censurer une bonne partie du contenu dj existant. Les mdias notamment, vont bien choisir le contenu pour lequel ils vont demander la suppression pour violation de copyright.
Je vomis cette Union Europenne de me...! Quand  Juncker, l'alcoolique, corrompus, dgnr, et insolant, je prfre ne pas dire ce que je pense vraiment de lui parce que je vais devenir injurieux.

----------


## Mdinoc

Je rappelle que c'est le gouvernement franais qui pousse le plus fort vers a. Sortir de l'Europe ne l'empcherait pas.

----------


## arond

> Je rappelle que c'est le gouvernement franais qui pousse le plus fort vers a. Sortir de l'Europe ne l'empcherait pas.


Et que peuton faire contre sa ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cest cet article qui nourrit la polmique chez les groupes de dfenseurs des droits numriques. Selon eux, les dispositions de larticle exigeront, en effet, que toutes les plateformes Internet filtrent tout le contenu mis en ligne par les utilisateurs, afin de le dbarrasser de toute forme de reprise. Ce que beaucoup considrent comme une restriction excessive de la libert d'expression. Une autre crainte des critiques est que les dispositions de la directive soient traduites en algorithmes qui seront programms pour  jouer en toute scurit  et supprimer tout ce qui cre un risque pour les plateformes, selon BBC.


 ::ptdr::  Ahah l'UE veut utiliser l'argument du respect des des droits dauteurs afin de pouvoir filtrer l'intgralit du contenu mis sur Internet.
Au moins en Chine quand une loi liberticide arrive, elle n'est pas dguis.

Christian Barbier doit tre content ^^
Christophe Barbier : "a se rgule aussi Internet... Les Chinois, ils y arrivent bien !"



> Selon lui, "Internet est un champ d'impunit parce que cela explose dans tous les sens. Mais a se rgule aussi Internet... Entre nous, les Chinois, ils y arrivent bien !"
> "Si les dictatures y arrivent, il faut que les dmocraties fassent l'effort aussi de faire respecter la loi sur Internet", recommande Christophe Barbier.





> Selon BBC, les mmes Internet, les remix et autres contenus gnrs par les utilisateurs pourraient disparatre en ligne si les rgles proposes par l'UE sur les droits d'auteur taient adoptes, prviennent les experts.


Mais normalement il y a des lois qui t'autorisent a faire des citations (mme si c'est flou comme loi).




> Je rappelle que c'est le gouvernement franais qui pousse le plus fort vers a.


C'est vrai que le gouvernement franais est  fond pour le respect des droits d'auteurs...
Il a dj gaspill des dizaines (centaines ?) de millions d'euros avec son Hadopi qui ne sert  rien...
Je ne sais pas pourquoi le gouvernement franais veut absolument faire plaisir  l'industrie des mdias (cinma, sries, musique, etc).




> Et que peut-on faire contre cela ?


En thorie on devrait arrter de voter pour des tratres (Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, le PS, les Rpublicains, En Marche, etc).
Mais a ne fonctionne pas du tout.
Aucun solution n'arrivera dmocratiquement, ce ne sont pas les urnes qui vont nous aider.

Il faudrait un coup d'tat ou une rvolution (mais avec une technologie moins barbare que la guillotine).
Donc ce n'est pas prt d'arriver.

===
Qu'est-ce qu'il doit ce passer pour que la directive soit adopt ?
Est-ce que c'est une dcision unanime, n'importe quelle nation de l'UE peut mettre son veto ?

----------


## strato35

Je me tte  rpondre sur le sujet mais je ne vois aucun propos rsultant de ma rflexion qui ne soit pas  l'encontre de la charte de ce forum, si ce n'est le mot "guillotine".
Je vais donc garder ce que j'ai  dire pour moi (bien que je pense m'tre dj fait comprendre) histoire de ne pas choquer les plus jeunes lecteurs.

Mes amitis  madame.

----------


## nikau6

Il faut dcentraliser l'internet. On doit tous participer.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/InterP...ry_File_System
https://ipfs.io/
https://d.tube/




> D.Tube aims to become an alternative to YouTube that allows you to watch or upload videos on IPFS and share or comment about it on the immutable STEEM Blockchain, while earning cryptocurrency doing it.





> Because of the decentralized nature of IPFS and the STEEM blockchain, D.Tube is not able to censor videos, nor enforce guidelines. Only the users can censor it, through the power of their upvotes and downvotes.


J'ai essay IPFS et a fonctionne trs bien. Super rapide, gratuit, dcentralis. Et donc pas censurable... 
Tout le monde peut stocker une partie de cet internet dcentralis sur son disque dur.
Et plutt que de louer des serveurs, vous pouvez stocker le contenu de votre site avec IPFS .

----------


## nikau6

> Je rappelle que c'est le gouvernement franais qui pousse le plus fort vers a. Sortir de l'Europe ne l'empcherait pas.


Si ca pourrait lempcher. Parce si cette loi devait tre vote en France il y aurait des dbats et la colre pourrait s'exprimer. La c'est fait  moiti en douce. Macron se cache comme un lche derrire lUE pour faire passer cette loi totalitaire l'air de rien.
J'en tremble de rage. Je les ferais tous monter  l'chafaud si j'en avais le pouvoir. Louis XVI qui monte  l'chafaud il reste digne jusqu'au bout, il impressionne, le peuple fait silence... Les types comme macron, quand sa monte  l'chafaud, y'a pleins d'odeurs, sa pleurniche, sa demande pardon, sa supplie, et les types comme moi ils se marrent...
Personnelent, quand le moment viendra, je mettrais en ligne une ptition demandant  ce que la lame soit rouille et la moins aiguise possible...  ::mouarf::

----------


## mm_71

> J'ai essay IPFS et a fonctionne trs bien. Super rapide, gratuit, dcentralis. Et donc pas censurable...


Pas censurable oui, mais bas sur P2P bittorrent et kademilia donc  la merci de n'importe quelle daube genre hadopi et ton FAI aura accs  toutes tes connexions dans ses logs.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Copyright : Vint Cerf, Tim Berners-Lee et d'autres sommits de l'Internet se mobilisent*
*contre le filtrage automatique des tlchargements en Europe*

L'UE n'est plus qu' quelques jours d'un vote crucial qui pourrait transformer de manire fondamentale l'Internet tel qu'on le connait aujourd'hui. Les 20 et 21 juin, le Parlement europen va en effet se prononcer sur la dernire proposition dans le cadre de la rforme de l'UE sur le droit d'auteur. Le Conseil de l'UE s'est dj prononc en adoptant fin mai un texte qui force les plateformes d'Internet  implmenter des machines de censure, puisqu'elles devraient filtrer automatiquement le contenu mis en ligne par leurs utilisateurs de peur d'tre sanctionn. En plus de cela, les gouvernements des tats membres ont adopt une taxe sur les liens Internet qui permettra aux diteurs de presse d'tre rmunrs par les plateformes en ligne pour la reproduire des publications de presse ou les rendre accessibles au public.

L'article 13 de la rforme (relatif au filtrage automatique de contenu en ligne) est le plus contest. Mais aprs de nombreux mois de discussions sur la directive europenne sur le copyright, il n'a pas t retir ou amlior. Thoriquement, il y a encore de l'espoir pour les dfenseurs des liberts numriques. Les 20 et 21 juin, la commission des affaires juridiques du Parlement europen votera sur la proposition. Si elle s'oppose au filtrage des tlchargements, la lutte pourra continuer dans les ngociations ultrieures du Parlement avec le Conseil et la Commission europenne. Dans le cas contraire, le filtrage automatique de tous les contenus tlchargs pourra devenir obligatoire pour toutes les plateformes de contenu utilisateur qui desservent les utilisateurs europens.


 une semaine de ce vote crucial, un groupe de plus de 70 sommits de l'Internet et de l'informatique se mobilise contre la disposition exigeant des plateformes Internet qu'elles filtrent automatiquement le contenu mis en ligne par leurs utilisateurs. Ce groupe comprend le pionnier de l'Internet Vint Cerf, l'inventeur du World Wide Web Tim Berners-Lee, le cofondateur de Wikipdia Jimmy Wales, le cofondateur du projet Mozilla Mitchell Baker, le fondateur de l'Internet Archive Brewster Kahle, l'expert en cryptographie Bruce Schneier, et l'expert en neutralit du Net Tim Wu. 

 En imposant aux plateformes Internet de filtrer automatiquement tout le contenu tlcharg par leurs utilisateurs, l'article 13 franchit une tape sans prcdent vers la transformation d'Internet, d'une plateforme ouverte de partage et d'innovation, en un outil de surveillance et de contrle automatis de ses utilisateurs , se sont-ils prononcs dans une lettre conjointe publie le 12 juin et adresse au prsident du Parlement europen.  Nous acceptons la considration de mesures qui amlioreraient la rmunration des crateurs pour l'utilisation de leurs uvres en ligne, mais nous ne pouvons pas soutenir l'article 13, qui obligerait les plateformes Internet  intgrer une infrastructure automatise de surveillance et de censure. Pour le futur de l'Internet, nous vous demandons de voter pour la suppression de cette proposition , ont-ils ajout.

Ils estiment que cette loi va poser peu d'obstacles aux plus grandes plateformes telles que YouTube (YouTube utilise dj son systme Content ID pour filtrer le contenu), mais elle va crer une barrire coteuse  l'entre pour les petites plateformes et startups ; ces dernires pourront alors choisir de s'tablir ou de dplacer leurs oprations  l'tranger afin d'viter la loi europenne. Cela pourrait donc renforcer la position dominante des plus grandes plateformes en Europe.

Un autre problme qui en dcoulera est qu'avec le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, les utilisateurs verront que leurs contributions (vido, audio, texte et mme code source) seront surveilles et potentiellement bloques si le systme automatis dtecte ce qu'il pense tre une violation du droit d'auteur. Or, de manire invitable, des erreurs vont se produire, puisqu'il n'existe aucun moyen pour un systme automatis de dterminer de manire fiable quand l'utilisation d'une uvre protge par le droit d'auteur relve d'une limitation ou d'une exception de droit d'auteur en vertu du droit europen, telle qu'une citation ou une parodie. Bref, de nombreuses utilisations  inoffensives  d'uvres protges dans les mmes Internet ou remix par exemple seront techniquement illgales. Et si un systme automatis doit surveiller et liminer ces infractions techniques, le champ d'application autoris de la libert d'expression en Europe sera radicalement rduit, mme en l'absence de toute modification substantielle du droit d'auteur.

Pour viter qu'on arrive  cette situation, ces pionniers et personnages importants de l'Internet et de l'informatique invitent les Europens  participer  une campagne qui vise  alerter leurs reprsentants sur les dangers de l'article 13 de la rforme du copyright de l'UE.

Sources : Blog de l'Electronic Frontier Foundation, Lettre adresse au prsident du Parlement europen

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Y a-t-il, selon vous, une chance que la mobilisation des sommits de l'Internet et de l'informatique change quelque chose ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les moteurs de recherche devraient-ils rmunrer les diteurs de presse pour afficher leurs articles ? Un projet adopt par les ambassadeurs de l'UE
 ::fleche::  Ce que l'UE prpare  propos des liens et tlchargements de fichiers sur internet : des actions courantes sur le Web pourraient devenir illgales
 ::fleche::  UE : la France et deux autres pays militent pour le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, dans le cadre de la rforme sur le droit d'auteur
 ::fleche::  Mozilla et la Free Software Foundation condamnent la rforme de l'UE sur le droit d'auteur qui propose un filtrage massif de contenu sur Internet
 ::fleche::  Google et Facebook sous le coup de 4 accusations dans 4 pays pour avoir enfreint le RGPD, quelques heures seulement aprs son entre en vigueur

----------


## patrick72

on sait tous ce que vaut les filtres automatiques : cela bloque des "faux semblant" et comme il est facile de les contourner, cela ne bloque pas les contenue qui devrait l'tre rellement !

...Pour exemple, le site le Bon Coin utilise un filtre contrlant les annonces : j'ai voulu vendre un tonnelet  liqueur en faence de Quimper... annonce rejet ! je suppose que le mot liqueur  t dtect : j'ai donc crit " l i q u e u r ", et c'est pass !

----------


## VivienD

> on sait tous ce que vaut les filtres automatiques : cela bloque des "faux semblant" et comme il est facile de les contourner, cela ne bloque pas les contenue qui devrait l'tre rellement !
> 
> ...Pour exemple, le site le Bon Coin utilise un filtre contrlant les annonces : j'ai voulu vendre un tonnelet  liqueur en faence de Quimper... annonce rejet ! je suppose que le mot liqueur  t dtect : j'ai donc crit " l i q u e u r ", et c'est pass !


Le problme n'est pas l'imposition de filtres mais l'ventuelle illgalit de certaines activits pourtant bnignes et anodines. Hadopi est aisment contournable mais les changes viss par cette mesure n'en restent pas moins dlictueux: si tu te fais pincer, la justice te condamnera comme n'importe quel autre dlinquant.

----------


## Grogro

J'en pense qu'entre la rvocation de la neutralit d'internet par les USA et cette directive ubuesque, la menace contre le web n'a jamais t aussi importante, et jamais accueillie dans un silence mdiatique aussi assourdissant, mme lors des prcdentes crises (ACTA, SOPA, PIPA, etc). Il y avait un activisme considrable  l'poque, cette anne, rien. Silence complet, pas la moindre raction, pas le moindre suivi mdiatique en dehors de la presse spcialise. C'est affolant je trouve.

Et le tableau devient bien plus sombre encore quand on prend en compte les menaces plus spcifiquement franaises que sont la loi contre les "fakes news" et la loi sur le secret des affaires.

----------


## Kapeutini

Tout cela pour la dfense de quelques intrts privs qui n'ont pas compris l're numrique

----------


## nikau6

> Tout cela pour la dfense de quelques intrts privs qui n'ont pas compris l're numrique


Si, Si, ils ont tres bien compris. Le but de cette loi c'est de la censure, point barre. Internet drange le pouvoir, une majorit de gens ne gobent plus leurs mensonges permanent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Internet drange le pouvoir


Internet a particip  llection de Trump et le pouvoir n'a vraiment pas aim (les mdias mainstream ont fait une grosse campagne anti Trump et a n'a pas suffit).
Les gens ont pu partager des vidos et des articles qui ne venaient pas des mdias officiels. Tu pouvais avoir accs aux discours complet de Trump.

Le systme trouve qu'il y a trop de liberts sur internet et que a diminue son pouvoir d'influence.
Il faut que les gens s'informent  une source valid par le systme. (a va finir par un sceau de qualit "Valid par le systme", c'est un peu a le dcodex et toute la lutte contre les "fakes news")
Internet permet de voir les choses sous un autre angle que celui qui nous est propos par les gros mdias.

Nous sommes en train de perdre des liberts. (et on utilise n'importe quoi comme justification : le terrorisme, le respect du copyright, la scurit, etc)

----------


## Jarodd

Mitchell Baker est une femme...

----------


## Namica

> Mitchell Baker est une femme...


Je confirme. Winifred Mitchell Baker, formation d'avocate. Time magazine l'a inscrite dans sa liste annuelle des 100 personnes les plus influentes du monde en 2005.
(https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitchell_Baker)
Du sacr beau monde sur cette ptition, c'est impressionnant.
Si au moins nos politicards pouvaient admettre que ces gens l sont les meilleurs pour rendre un avis !
Esprons...

----------


## Namica

Vous aussi vous pouvez faire du lobbying pour saborder cet infme article 13 :
https://saveyourinternet.eu/fr/home-4/
Un coup de tlphone (gratuit par le lien) ou un courriel bien senti  vos eurodputs ne fait pas de mal. Que du contraire.

----------


## Sipige

Gnial on va maintenant pouvoir dealer des liens.

----------


## Golfy

Non seulement nous allons perdre de la libert, mais surtout, de la crativit :
Les parodies, les remix, les crations bases sur les univers copyrights (vous aimiez les court-mtrages de fans de Starwars ? et bien maintenant il ne faudra plus cherchez, Disney s'en occupera)...
C'est tout un univers qui va s'crouler.
Et lorsque vous postiez une alerte avec un extrait de vido sur le sujet... pareil !
Il ne restera alors que la presse officielle pour nous informer.

a fait froid dans le dos  ::no::

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'article 13 de la rforme (relatif au filtrage automatique de contenu en ligne) est le plus contest. Mais aprs de nombreux mois de discussions sur la directive europenne sur le copyright, il n'a pas t retir ou amlior. Thoriquement, il y a encore de l'espoir pour les dfenseurs des liberts numriques. *Les 20 et 21 juin, la commission des affaires juridiques du Parlement europen votera sur la proposition.* Si elle s'oppose au filtrage des tlchargements, la lutte pourra continuer dans les ngociations ultrieures du Parlement avec le Conseil et la Commission europenne. Dans le cas contraire, le filtrage automatique de tous les contenus tlchargs pourra devenir obligatoire pour toutes les plateformes de contenu utilisateur qui desservent les utilisateurs europens.


Thoriquement il y a encore de l'espoir pour que la proposition ne soit pas vot.
Peut tre que parfois a arrive que le parlement europen ne prenne pas une mauvaise dcision.

----------


## Coriolan

*Le FN qui soutient la nouvelle loi sur le filtrage automatique de contenu en ligne*
*proteste contre la fermeture de la chaine YouTube "TVLiberts"*

Alors que le Conseil de lUE sest prononc en adoptant fin mai un texte qui force les plateformes dInternet  implmenter des machines de censure, le parlement europen sapprte  son tour  passer au vote la dernire proposition dans le cadre de la rforme de lUE sur le droit dauteur. Il va dcider plus spcifiquement si la nouvelle directive va inclure les articles controverss 11 et 13. Pour rappel, le premier article traite du droit de reproduction des publications de presse et de les rendre accessibles au public. Le second (relatif au filtrage automatique de contenu en ligne) prconise dobliger les services dhbergement duvres  surveiller les tlversements (uploads) de leurs utilisateurs, en mettant par exemple en place des technologies de filtrage des contenus. 


Cest cet article 13 de la rforme qui est le plus contest, et pour cause, il prconise de laisser  des machines le soin de dcider ce qui pourra tre publi ou non en ligne. Ces filtres nexistent pas encore, mais lexemple le plus proche que nous avons est le systme Content ID utilis par YouTube. Mais ce systme que Google a cr volontairement est notoire pour sa censure injustifie et des actes arbitraires malgr le fait quil a cot la bagatelle somme de 60 millions de dollars.  

Les dfenseurs des liberts numriques estiment que cette loi va poser peu d'obstacles aux plus grandes plateformes telles que YouTube, mais elle va crer une barrire coteuse  l'entre pour les petites plateformes et startups ; ces dernires pourront alors choisir de s'tablir ou de dplacer leurs oprations  l'tranger afin d'viter la loi europenne. Cela pourrait donc renforcer la position dominante des plus grandes plateformes en Europe. 

De plus, le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne veut dire que les contributions des utilisateurs seront soumises  la surveillance et potentiellement censures si le systme automatis dtecte ce qu'il pense tre une violation du droit d'auteur. Pire encore, en raison du manque de fiabilit des systmes automatiss, des erreurs vont invitablement se produire et de nombreuses utilisations  inoffensives  d'uvres protges dont les mmes Internet ou remix par exemple seront techniquement illgales. 

En dpit de la mobilisation de plusieurs personnalits de lInternet et la condamnation de cette rforme par des organisations comme Mozilla et la Free Software Foundation, les parties dextrme droite europens ont affich leur soutien  cette proposition. Les forums de droite ont t les premiers  souffrir de la censure de plus en plus accablante des grandes plateformes en ligne pour contrler le discours de leurs utilisateurs, poussant certaines parties alignes  droite  lancer leurs propres versions de Twitter, Reddit, etc. pour pouvoir sexprimer librement. Ils ont t en mesure de le faire en grande partie en raison de labsence de barrires dentre (comme la non ncessit de mettre sur la table 60 000 000 de $ pour filtrer les contenus).

Dans ce qui peut tre considr comme une concidence qui tombe  point nomm, le Front national a protest contre la fermeture de la chane YouTube TVLiberts (fonde par des anciens cadres FN)  cause notamment du systme Content ID pour atteinte aux droits dauteur. Une dcision conteste par la leader du FN Marine Le Pen estimant quelle a t  arbitraire, politique et unilatrale.  de ce fait, la droite crie  la censure et s'inquite pour la libert d'expression.

Cet incident arrive  quelques jours seulement avant le vote programm au sein du Parlement europen. Si jamais les dputs du FN dcident de changer leur position  la dernire minute (ils sont Marie-Christine Boutonnet @MCBoutonnetFN et Gilles Lebreton @Gilles_Lebreto), alors la rforme sera srement bloque. Sils dcident de voter pour le mme systme qui vient juste de supprimer la chane YouTube "TVLiberts", alors la proposition sera retenue au dtriment de centaines de millions dinternautes au sein de lUnion europenne.

*Vers une guerre de lasymtrie d'information*

La nouvelle rforme, si jamais elle est vote, devrait imposer davantage lhgmonie de socits amricaines comme Google et Facebook en tant que rois de la censure sur Internet. En effet, les gants dinternet amricains seront en mesure de ngocier favorablement les taux et dvelopper convenablement leur infrastructure pour se conformer  la nouvelle lgislation, mais personne dautre. Les autres entreprises europennes  succs nont pas 60  100 millions deuros  mettre sur la table pour dvelopper des filtres de contenu, et nont certainement pas la possibilit de contracter les sites dactualits pour acqurir des licences. 

Si jamais les articles 11 et 13 passent, les socits amricaines seront en charge des conversations en Europe, elles pourront dcider quelles photos et tweets peuvent tre partags avec le public et qui peut prendre la parole ou non. 

Julia Reda, eurodpute membre du Parti Pirate (PP), a publi un tat des lieux sur le vote et la situation sannonce mal. Les parties de gauche comme de droite soutiennent la proposition, y compris le Front national qui vient de condamner la fermeture de la chaine YouTube "TVLiberts" (mdia alternatif fond par des anciens du Front national), supprime par un filtre de droit dauteur, le mme qui devrait tre gnralis si le vote passe.

Jusque-l, le dbat sest focalis sur le consquences des propositions : lide quune certaine partie de la libert dexpression et la comptition doit tre sacrifie pour permettre aux dtenteurs de droits de forcer Google et Facebook  partager leurs profits.

Mais les autres consquences imprvues sont plus importantes. Larticle 11 (taxe sur les liens Internet) va donner aux sites dactualits le pouvoir de dcider qui pourra inclure des liens menant vers leurs sites, ce qui veut dire quils peuvent exclure leurs critiques. Dans un contexte de fake news, ceci peut tre interprt comme avoir carte blanche pour mentir et duper.

Larticle 13 est plus contest du fait quil ouvre la voie  la publication de millions duvres pour rclamer leurs droits dauteur et empcher toute autre personne de les publier.  En effet, la proposition ne contient pas de pnalits pour les fausses rclamations de dtention de droits dauteur, mais elle indique que les filtres doivent accepter les rclamations de droits dauteur en masse.

Si jamais le vote passe, on pourrait imaginer des scnarios o des manipulateurs dactions pourraient utiliser des bots pour rclamer les droits dauteur sur une news  propos dune socit, empchant son partage sur les rseaux sociaux ; les acteurs politiques pourraient tre amens  supprimer des articles cls durant les rfrendums ou les lections, les gouvernements corrompus pourraient utiliser des trolls pour rclamer  tort  les droits dauteur de vidos montrant des abus de droits de lHomme.

Cest une guerre d'asymtrie dinformation, qui facilitera le processus de rclamation  tort de droits dauteur. Pour supprimer une fausse rclamation, un humain devra srement tre impliqu pour y jeter un coup dil, chercher le dtenteur rel de luvre et ajuster par la suite la base de donnes. Or, avec des millions de rclamations, les bots seront en mesure de polluer plus rapidement les bases de donnes de droits dauteur, un rythme que les employs humains ne pourront pas suivre.

Source : Boing Boing - Boing Boing - Marianne

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les partis de droite vont retirer leur soutien  cette rforme aprs la fermeture de la chaine YouTube "TVLiberts" ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Copyright : Vint Cerf, Tim Berners-Lee et d'autres sommits de l'Internet se mobilisent contre le filtrage automatique des tlchargements en Europe
 ::fleche::  Copyright : l'UE sur le point de finaliser une machine de censure et sa taxe sur les liens Internet, que contiennent ses dernires propositions ?
 ::fleche::  Les moteurs de recherche devraient-ils rmunrer les diteurs de presse pour afficher leurs articles ? Un projet adopt par les ambassadeurs de l'UE
 ::fleche::  Ce que l'UE prpare  propos des liens et tlchargements de fichiers sur internet : des actions courantes sur le Web pourraient devenir illgales
 ::fleche::  UE : la France et deux autres pays militent pour le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, dans le cadre de la rforme sur le droit d'auteur
 ::fleche::  Google et Facebook sous le coup de 4 accusations dans 4 pays pour avoir enfreint le RGPD, quelques heures seulement aprs son entre en vigueur

----------


## mm_71

> Ces filtres nexistent pas encore, mais lexemple le plus proche que nous avons est le systme Content ID utilis par YouTube.


Dans le genre il y-a mieux, c'est le systme paypal de "vrification des fraudes", il y-a quelques temps des utilisateurs vendant des timbres de cuba ou de la syrie ont vu leur compte et tout leur argent bloqu. Il suffisait ( et il suffit peut-tre encore ) que le nom d'une nation honnie des US soit dans un intitul pour provoquer le courroux de la bte.



> Si jamais les dputs du FN dcident de changer leur position  la dernire minute (ils sont Marie-Christine Boutonnet @MCBoutonnetFN et Gilles Lebreton @Gilles_Lebreton), alors la rforme sera srement bloque.


Ils sont trop cons pour a  mon sens, en plus ils esprent sans doute faire comme soral qui a rcupr son compte cltur ( Mais pour d'autres motifs ) en quelques jours.



> La nouvelle rforme, si jamais elle est vote, devrait imposer davantage lhgmonie de socits amricaines comme Google et Facebook en tant que rois de la censure sur Internet.





> Si jamais les articles 11 et 13 passent, les socits amricaines seront en charge des conversations en Europe, elles pourront dcider quelles photos et tweets peuvent tre partags avec le public et qui peut prendre la parole ou non.


Une nouvelle fois: Il suffit de ne pas les utiliser, la rputation colonialiste des US n'est plus  faire.



> mais elle va crer une barrire coteuse  l'entre pour les petites plateformes et startups


Premires victimes  prvoir: Les hbergeurs de fichiers comme uptobox, 1fichier, etc. Je ne pense pas que la plupart de leurs abonns y soient pour tlcharger des lolcats.



> ces dernires pourront alors choisir de s'tablir ou de dplacer leurs oprations  l'tranger afin d'viter la loi europenne.


Les hbergeurs asiatiques qui n'en ont rien  cirer de tout ceci commencent  se frotter les mains.



> De plus, le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne veut dire que les contributions des utilisateurs seront soumises  la surveillance et potentiellement censures si le systme automatis dtecte ce qu'il pense tre une violation du droit d'auteur.


La parade est simple pour ceux qui savent comment faire: On met le fichier dans une archive .rar protge par mot de passe et on la sauvegarde sous un nom banal. Mieux encore: On divise la dite archive en 2 3 parties qu'on envoie sur des hbergeurs diffrents. Les bots vont transpirer srieux et il faudra une lgion d'oprateurs humains pour grer le souk.
En matire d'informatique le combat mesures / contre-mesures ne peut connatre de limites, le point de rupture n'est atteint que si l'une ou l'autre des parties considre que leur action devient dficitaire et abandonne le jeu. Que le meilleur gagne.



> Or, avec des millions de rclamations, les bots seront en mesure de polluer plus rapidement les bases de donnes de droits dauteur, un rythme que les employs humains ne pourront pas suivre.


Auxquels il faudra peut-tre ajouter certains internautes mcontents ? Faute d'tre rjouissante la situation est plutt intressante non ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*YouTube travaille  restaurer les vidos bloques de plusieurs chanes parmi lesquelles celle du MIT,*
*et de la fondation Blender * 

Plusieurs comptes YouTube populaires, y compris ceux appartenant au  MIT OpenCourseWare  (qui a plus de 1,3 million dabonns) et  la  Fondation Blender  (qui a plus de 190 000 abonns), ont vu toutes leurs vidos bloques. Les personnes qui ont tent d'accder aux vidos se sont heurtes  un message leur signalant quelles ne sont pas disponibles dans leur pays, comme la not Ton Roosendaal, le prsident de la Fondation Blender, qui a crit sur son compte Twitter :  La chane de la Fondation est entirement bloque dans le monde entier . Pour rappel, Blender Foundation, une organisation  but non lucratif, propose des outils libres et open source pour crer des applications 3D interactives ainsi que des films.


Un message qui a suggr  plusieurs observateurs que YouTube aurait dploy ses filtres anti piratage puisquil saffiche gnralement si un utilisateur a mis en ligne des mdias sans disposer des droits ncessaires pour afficher le contenu en local. 

Rappelons que, pour protger les titulaires de droits d'auteur, YouTube utilise un systme de reconnaissance de piratage avanc qui signale et dsactive les vidos utilises sans autorisation. Ce systme, appel Content ID, fonctionne bien la plupart du temps, mais il est loin d'tre parfait. Par exemple, il n'est pas bien quip pour dterminer si la publication de contenu est protge dans le cadre d'une  utilisation quitable  et, dans certains cas, il considre mme le bruit blanc ou le chant des oiseaux comme du piratage.

 Vous avez peut-tre remarqu que nous avons des problmes avec nos vidos ! Veuillez patienter. Les elfes travaillent sans relche pour rgler le problme , a expliqu le MIT sur son Twitter.


 ce propos, Ton Roosendaal a remarqu le problme samedi et a contact YouTube.  C'est probablement une erreur de leur part , a-t-il estim.

Les deux affaires, notamment celle du MIT et de la Fondation Blender, sont loin dtre des cas isols. En effet, des dizaines de comptes (peut-tre bien plus ?) ont t affects par le mme problme, notamment celui de Press Bureau of India, Jamendo Music, England Rugby ou encore la chane du club de foot Sparta Praha.


*YouTube ragit*

Un porte-parole de YouTube a dclar :  Les vidos sur un nombre limit de sites ont t bloques lors de la mise  jour de nos accords de partenariat. Nous travaillons avec MITOpenCourseWare et la Fondation Blender pour mettre leurs vidos en ligne .  lheure actuelle, les vidos nont pas encore t remises en ligne. 

*Des incidents qui tombent  pic pour illustrer des problmes potentiels ?*

Il faut dire que le contexte est trs intressant : alors que le Conseil de lUE sest prononc en adoptant fin mai un texte qui force les plateformes dInternet  implmenter des machines de censure, le parlement europen sapprte  son tour  passer au vote la dernire proposition dans le cadre de la rforme de lUE sur le droit dauteur. Il va dcider plus spcifiquement si la nouvelle directive va inclure les articles controverss 11 et 13. Pour rappel, le premier article traite du droit de reproduction des publications de presse et de les rendre accessibles au public. Le second (relatif au filtrage automatique de contenu en ligne) prconise dobliger les services dhbergement duvres  surveiller les tlversements (uploads) de leurs utilisateurs, en mettant par exemple en place des technologies de filtrage des contenus. 

Cest cet article 13 de la rforme qui est le plus contest, et pour cause, il prconise de laisser  des machines le soin de dcider ce qui pourra tre publi ou non en ligne. Ces filtres nexistent pas encore, mais lexemple le plus proche que nous avons est le systme Content ID utilis par YouTube. 

Les dfenseurs des liberts numriques estiment que cette loi va poser peu d'obstacles aux plus grandes plateformes telles que YouTube, mais elle va crer une barrire coteuse  l'entre pour les petites plateformes et startups ; ces dernires pourront alors choisir de s'tablir ou de dplacer leurs oprations  l'tranger afin d'viter la loi europenne. Cela pourrait donc renforcer la position dominante des plus grandes plateformes en Europe. 

De plus, le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne veut dire que les contributions des utilisateurs seront soumises  la surveillance et potentiellement censures si le systme automatis dtecte ce qu'il pense tre une violation du droit d'auteur. Pire encore, en raison du manque de fiabilit des systmes automatiss, des erreurs vont invitablement se produire et de nombreuses utilisations  inoffensives  d'uvres protges dont les mmes Internet ou remix par exemple seront techniquement illgales. 

Ironiquement, dans ce qui peut tre considr comme une concidence qui tombe  point nomm, le Front national sest vu retir sa propre chane sur YouTube TVLiberts  cause notamment du systme Content ID pour atteinte aux droits dauteur. Une dcision conteste par la leader du FN Marine Le Pen estimant quelle a t  arbitraire, politique et unilatrale.  de ce fait, la droite crie  la censure et s'inquite pour la libert d'expression.

Source : Twitter (MIT, Blender), YouTube ( MIT OpenCourseware, Press Bureau of India, Jamendo Music, Blender Foundation)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que lincident pourrait conduire la droite franaise, qui sest montre en faveur des filtres automatiques de tlchargement,  reconsidrer sa position ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : le fisc permet  Google de disposer des donnes de millions d'utilisateurs, suite  la diffusion d'une vido informative sur YouTube
 ::fleche::  Le compte YouTube de Vevo victime d'une cyberattaque qui a conduit  la suppression de la vido la plus regarde sur la plateforme
 ::fleche::  YouTube accus de collecter illgalement des donnes sur les enfants  des fins publicitaires, par des groupes de protection des enfants
 ::fleche::  USA : La police a identifi une femme comme tant  l'origine de la fusillade au sige de YouTube, frustre par les nouvelles rgles de la plateforme
 ::fleche::  Un dveloppeur propose l'application FreeTube, une alternative open source et oriente vie prive  YouTube

----------


## Ryu2000

> *Les parties de gauche comme de droite soutiennent la proposition*, y compris le Front national dont la chaine YouTube vient dtre supprime par un filtre de droit dauteur, le mme qui devrait tre gnralis si le vote passe.


Je crois que les gros partis politique franais ne sont pas terrible...

Ils ne sont pas rancunier au FN ils veulent voter en faveur de quelque chose qui va les censurer...




> le Front national sest vu retir sa propre chane sur YouTube TVLiberts  cause notamment du systme Content ID pour atteinte aux droits dauteur.


TV Liberts n'appartient pas au Front National.
L il n'est jamais question du FN :
TV Liberts : Qui sommes-nous ?

Le mieux que j'ai trouv c'est a :
MARIANNE SINTRESSE  TV LIBERTS,  FOX NEWS  LA FRANAISE 



> Si Martial Bild, directeur de la rdaction et des programmes, explique que TV Liberts nest la chane  daucun parti politique  mais entend donner la parole   toutes les droites  et promouvoir  la dfense de lesprit franais et de la civilisation europenne , Marianne regarde cette chane, *fonde par trois anciens du Front National*, avec une grande mfiance.  Jaimerais avoir Nicolas Sarkozy et Franois Fillon, mais je ne suis pas demandeur dAlain Jupp , prcise Martial Bild. Et Marianne den tirer les conclusions qui simposent :  Toutes les droites, donc, mais plutt quand elles sont bien  droite


La source c'est a :
TV Liberts, la webtl des ultra-racs qui se rve en "Fox News  la franaise"



> Ce mdia alternatif *fond par des anciens du Front national* s'est impos dans la "racosphre" depuis sa cration en 2014. Sous ses allures de chane neutre et professionnelle, TV Liberts fustige les "commentateurs officiels" et dfend une ligne rsolument identitaire.


Les fondateurs ne sont plus li au parti.
Ce n'est pas parce que t'as t une fois dans un parti que tu l'es toute ta vie.
Melenchon a t snateur socialiste pendant un paquet d'anne et l il n'est plus au PS.

----------


## Sodium

> Les fondateurs ne sont plus li au parti.
> Ce n'est pas parce que t'as t une fois dans un parti que tu l'es toute ta vie.
> Melenchon a t snateur socialiste pendant un paquet d'anne et l il n'est plus au PS.


Le FN et le PS a n'est pas la mme chose.
Toute personne ayant t  un moment de sa vie li au FN a eu des ides malsaines et ce n'est pas en changeant d'tiquette que l'on change de personnalit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toute personne ayant t  un moment de sa vie li au FN a eu des ides malsaines et ce n'est pas en changeant d'tiquette que l'on change de personnalit.


Whaaa  :8O:  Ce racisme  :8O: 
Comme je suis choqu !
Imaginez dire a mais avec n'importe quel autre parti. (par exemple PS)
On ne peut pas tiqueter et stigmatiser les gens comme a !

Est-ce que vous pensez pareil pour les personnes qui ont un jour vot FN ?
Parce que les autres partis ne crachent pas dessus.
Ils disent juste "Les personnes qui ont vot FN ont juste t gar pendant un moment, mais ils ne sont pas stupide et peuvent retrouver le droit chemin", les partis ont besoin des lecteurs.

Les gens et les partis changent et voluent.
Par exemple beaucoup d'anciens communiste sont all au FN  ::P: 

Il y a plusieurs groupes dans le Front National, ils ne partagent pas tous le mme point de vue.
Jean Marie ce n'est pas Marine par exemple. (bon Jean Marie a t vir...)
L le Front National est en train de devenir le parti le plus sioniste de France, il va tre hyper proche avec Isral et ultra islamophobe.
a va vraiment tre pourri.
Le FN est dj protg par la LDJ, donc a craint vraiment  ::(: 
Front national et Ligue de dfense juive : deux extrmes droites pour une mme haine

----------


## Zirak

> Whaaa  Ce racisme 
> Comme je suis choqu !


Le racisme, comme son nom l'indique, fait rfrence aux races, ce qui n'a rien  voir la-dedans, les membres FN ne sont pas une "race" diffrente...





> Imaginez dire a mais avec n'importe quel autre parti. (par exemple PS)
> *On ne peut pas tiqueter et stigmatiser les gens comme a !*


LOL

Mais tu passe ton temps  faire a avec les journalistes, les politiciens, etc. etc.





> L le Front National est en train de devenir le parti le plus sioniste de France, il va tre hyper proche avec Isral et ultra islamophobe.
> a va vraiment tre pourri.
> Le FN est dj protg par la LDJ, donc a craint vraiment


Et hop, encore un petit tour sur Isral, a faisait au moins 4 ou 5 jours qu'on y avait pas eu droit...


Sinon on peut en revenir au copyright avant que a parte en HS sur le cannabis ou que sais-je ?

----------


## Invit

Il serait bien d'arrter d'crire des choses fausses quand a vous arrange, surtout quand cela concerne un partie politique que vous n'aimez pas. TVLibert n'est aucunement affili au FN aujourd'hui c'est comme dire que des chanes youtube comme Usul sont affilies au partie de Mlenchon, ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## surcouf1

> Toute personne ayant t  un moment de sa vie li au FN a eu des ides malsaines et ce n'est pas en changeant d'tiquette que l'on change de personnalit.


et une _personne ayant t  un moment de sa vie li au FN_ qui prend la carte du parti socialiste ? Comment la classez-vous ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais l le FN c'tait dans le sujet, parce que le titre c'tait "Le FN qui soutient la nouvelle loi sur le filtrage automatique de contenu en ligne".
Le titre aurait pu tre "Les parties de gauche comme de droite soutiennent la proposition".
Mais mettre FN dans le titre c'est marrant, parce que des chaines qui "gravitent" un peu dans les alentours du FN vont souffrir de cette loi.




> Mais tu passe ton temps  faire a avec les journalistes, les politiciens


C'est une figure de style pour rigoler.
100% des lus, des mdias, des politiciens ne sont pas pourri et ils peuvent en sortir.




> Pensez-vous que lincident pourrait conduire la droite franaise, qui sest montre en faveur des filtres automatiques de tlchargement,  reconsidrer sa position ?


Pourquoi se focaliser uniquement sur la droite ?
Il y a des gens  gauche qui se sont montr en faveur de cette proposition...

Je ne pense pas que les politiciens vont reconsidrer leur position.

TV Liberts n'appartient pas au FN.
Le compte YouTube de la chane d'extrme droite TV Liberts ferm, le RN s'insurge



> "YouTube a bloqu la diffusion du journal tlvis du jeudi 14 juin pour atteinte aux droits d'auteur. Une mesure indite et fausse. En effet, nous pouvons aisment faire valoir le droit de citation", a crit de son ct le directeur de la chane, Martial Bild, dans un communiqu.
> 
> *Selon Martial Bild, il s'agit d'une dcision "politique", "unilatrale, arbitraire et sans aucun avertissement pralable"*, qui prive de tlvision "alternative" 100.000 abonns alors que la chane "entamait une campagne de dons cruciale".
> 
> TV Liberts affirme avoir pu rtablir, sur son site internet, le visionnage de son journal mais que plusieurs vidos restent inaccessibles. Marine Le Pen a estim sur Twitter que cette fermeture participait  un "recul" de la libert d'expression.


Vous avez confondu Martial Bild et Marine Le Pen.

----------


## laerne

> [B][SIZE=4]Un porte-parole de YouTube a dclar :  Les vidos sur un *nombre limit* de sites ont t bloques lors de la mise  jour de nos accords de partenariat. Nous travaillons avec MITOpenCourseWare et la Fondation Blender pour mettre leurs vidos en ligne .  lheure actuelle, les vidos nont pas encore t remises en ligne.


Traduction : si t'es trop petit pour gner youtube, tes videos injustement bloques le resteront.

----------


## Le gris

Ceci est juste une menace grave  la libert d'expression.

----------


## LSMetag

Les parlementaires mme des grands partis veulent voter a mme en leur ayant expos ces risques ? Ils sont c.. ou ils sont c... ? C'est une loi POUR les Fake News.

(Au passage, ce n'est plus le FN mais le RN).

----------


## FraisDesRiques

> Le FN et le PS a n'est pas la mme chose.
> Toute personne ayant t  un moment de sa vie li au FN a eu des ides malsaines et ce n'est pas en changeant d'tiquette que l'on change de personnalit.


Il est vrai que les ides qui manent du "march" actuel sont extrmement saines ! Avec tous les dsastres cologiques et massacres lis  la gopolitique contemporaine, tous lis  l'idologie de la gauche librale que nous connaissons aujourd'hui.
Je me contrefiche du FN, qui est une grande bouffonnerie, mais quand je lis de tels raccourcis, baignant dans une bien-pensance manichenne, aveugle par les ralits de ce monde  :8O: .  Tout est simple, "des gens sont des mchants d'un ct, et de l'autre, il y a les bons dont je fais obligatoirement parti"... Etre humble et affronter les ralits de l'tre au sens anthropologique, mditer sur son mode de vie, sont des exercices importants. Cela vite de sortir des neries normissimes et d'tre l'idiot utile d'idologies moribondes, dguises en Saines penses.

----------


## Grogro

> et une _personne ayant t  un moment de sa vie li au FN_ qui prend la carte du parti socialiste ? Comment la classez-vous ?


Juste par curiosit : il y a des exemples rels ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Juste par curiosit : il y a des exemples rels ?


Ben en mme temps c'est prive, t'es pas oblig de dire pour quel parti t'as une carte.
Ceux qui votent FN se cachent, ils ont peur de ce qui peut arriver si les gens savaient.
C'est pas le genre de chose que les gens peuvent afficher firement.

J'ai un exemple dans l'autre sens :

Guy Deballe, itinraire d'un militant, du PS au Front national
En plus le PS est peut tre trop intolrant pour accepter des anciens du FN. (c'est comme les francs maons, ils n'acceptent pas ceux qui ont une carte au FN)
Le FN est trop diabolis et les gens li au FN sont stigmatis. (bon par contre les autres partis politiques ne doivent pas mal parler des lecteurs du FN, parce qu'ils sont beaucoup et peuvent tre utile)
Les gens refusent de communiquer avec ceux qui aiment RN. (les organisateurs de manifestations ne veulent pas dialoguer avec ceux catalogu  lextrme droite (ce qui est trs con comme raisonnement, surtout quand on dit chercher le rassemblement et l'union))

Des gens qui ont vot FN puis PS  une autre lection a doit se trouver.
La ligne Philippot tait de gauche, mais l a va bien changer (ambiance extrme droite isralienne).

En 2002, il y en a qui ont vot Jean Marie pour la blague au premier tour et qui ont paniqu et vot Chirac au second. (en tout cas les micro trottoirs disaient a, mais c'est pas super fiable comme information...)
Comme quoi on peut voter FN et totalement diffremment aprs.




> Il faut dire que le contexte est trs intressant : alors que le Conseil de lUE sest prononc en adoptant fin mai un texte qui force les plateformes dInternet  implmenter des machines de censure, *le parlement europen sapprte  son tour  passer au vote la dernire proposition dans le cadre de la rforme de lUE sur le droit dauteur. Il va dcider plus spcifiquement si la nouvelle directive va inclure les articles controverss 11 et 13.* Pour rappel, le premier article traite du droit de reproduction des publications de presse et de les rendre accessibles au public. Le second (relatif au filtrage automatique de contenu en ligne) prconise dobliger les services dhbergement duvres  surveiller les tlversements (uploads) de leurs utilisateurs, en mettant par exemple en place des technologies de filtrage des contenus.


Est-ce que vous savez comment va se passer le vote de la directive ?
Qui votent ?
Comment ils votent ? (ils doivent cocher les articles pour lequel ils sont d'accord ?)

----------


## pierre-y

On va en arriver  des chaine d'tat qui chanterons tous une seul vrit... A bein tiens on y est dj.

----------


## mm_71

> YouTube travaille  restaurer les vidos bloques de plusieurs chanes parmi lesquelles celle du MIT,


Ils ne travaillent pas vite. A cette heure blenderfoundation toujours bloqu.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La directive relative au filtrage automatique des contenus tlchargs en Europe est adopt dans le vote initial,*
*le premier pas vers la censure de l'Internet est pos * 

Lors d'un vote cl ce matin, la commission des affaires juridiques du Parlement europen a soutenu les deux lments les plus controverss d'une rforme numrique du droit d'auteur qui pourraient, daprs les critiques, porter atteinte  la libert dexpression sur Internet telle que nous la connaissons.

Dans le projet de directive sur le droit d'auteur, il est crit  larticle 11 que la  Protection des publications de presse concernant les usages en ligne , qui cible les business models des agrgateurs de news en dfinissant un droit voisin pour les extraits de contenu journalistique ncessitant une licence de l'diteur pour utiliser ce type de contenu (la taxe du lien), a t adopt par une majorit de 13:12 du comit juridique.

Alors qu l'article 13 nous pouvons lire que  lutilisation de contenus protgs par des fournisseurs de services de partage de contenu en ligne , qui rend les plateformes directement responsables des violations de droits d'auteur par leurs utilisateurs, les poussant  crer des filtres qui surveillent tous les contenus tlchargs. - a t adopt par une majorit de 15:10.

En clair, larticle 11 obligerait des entreprises comme Google  payer pour afficher des extraits d'informations. Tandis que larticle 13 va contraindre les plateformes de mdias sociaux telles que Facebook  installer des filtres pour empcher les utilisateurs de tlcharger du matriel protg par des droits d'auteur.


Mais le groupe europen des droits numriques EDRi, qui a montr depuis longtemps son opposition  l'article 13, espre quil sera encore possible de rvoquer larticle 13. En effet, comme le rappelle EDRi, les diffrentes directives doivent encore passer par diffrentes tapes des institutions europennes avant dtre applicables. EDRi compte donc par exemple sur les ngociations avec le conseil de lUE, qui aura lieu approximativement de juillet  octobre, pour sy opposer.

*Une coalition dinternautes qui est contre cette directive*

La semaine dernire, une coalition d'architectes, d'informaticiens, d'universitaires et de sympathisants (dont Tim Berners-Lee, Vint Cerf, Bruce Schneier, Jimmy Wales et Mitch Kapor) a adress une lettre ouverte au prsident du Parlement europen pour s'opposer  l'article 13, avertissant que, bien que  bien intentionne , l'exigence que les plateformes Internet effectuent un filtrage automatique de tous les contenus tlchargs par les utilisateurs  franchit une tape sans prcdent vers la transformation de l'Internet d'une plateforme ouverte de partage et d'innovation, en un outil pour la surveillance automatise et le contrle de ses utilisateurs .


 En tant que crateurs nous-mmes, nous partageons le souci d'une rpartition quitable des revenus provenant de l'utilisation en ligne d'uvres protges, ce qui bnficie aux crateurs, aux diteurs et aux plateformes. Mais l'article 13 n'est pas la bonne faon d'y parvenir , ont-ils expliqu.

 En inversant ce modle de responsabilit et en rendant les plateformes directement responsables de la lgalit du contenu en premier lieu, les modles d'affaires et les investissements des plateformes, grandes et petites, seront impacts. Le dommage que cela peut causer  l'Internet libre et ouvert tel que nous le connaissons est difficile  prvoir, mais dans nos opinions pourrait tre substantiel . 

La fondation Wikimedia a galement publi un billet de blog, exposant certaines proccupations spcifiques sur l'impact que les filtres de tlchargement obligatoires pourraient avoir sur Wikipdia.

 Le genre de loi qui impose le dploiement de filtres automatiques pour filtrer tout le contenu tlcharg en utilisant l'IA ou les technologies associes ne laisse pas de place aux types de processus communautaires qui ont t si efficaces sur les projets Wikimedia , peut-on lire sur le billet. 

 Comme mentionn prcdemment, les filtres de tlchargement tels qu'ils existent aujourd'hui regardent le contenu  travers une lentille large, qui peut manquer beaucoup de nuances qui sont cruciales pour l'examen du contenu et les valuations de la lgalit ou la vracit . 

 ::fleche::  liste des dputs qui ont vot

Sources : EDRi, lettre ouverte, blog Wikimedia

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le Parlement europen qualifie Kaspersky de logiciel malveillant sur la base des accusations des USA, et appelle les tats membres  le bannir
 ::fleche::  Android : le rgulateur europen de la concurrence pourrait rendre sa dcision contre Google  la mi-juillet, une amende record dissuasive annonce
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  La France et l'Allemagne appellent  un financement europen pour les start-ups technologiques, afin de relancer l'innovation et la recherche
 ::fleche::  RGPD : la version europenne de USA Today pse 500 Ko contre 5,2 Mo pour la version originale, d'aprs les mesures d'un webmaster

----------


## Mdinoc

Wow, le "pays des droits de l'Homme" a fait 4 sur 4 en faveur de la censure!

----------


## Jipt

> Wow, le "pays des droits de l'Homme" a fait 4 sur 4 en faveur de la censure!


H oui, tout passe, tout se dgrade, tout fout le camp, rien n'est ternel...

Pour la faute dans l'autre fil, on va un peu laisser les autres chercher, d'ac ?  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

cause de nos gouvernements je crois que nous nous loignons de la philosophie du World Wide Web.
Quand on commence  filtrer internet c'est mauvais signe.

----------


## Invit

J'aurais juste une question, comment le peuple peut  ce point ne pas tre au courant ou n'en avoir rien  faire de ce genre de loi qui les concerne directement en censurant quelque chose qu'ils utilisent tous les jours ? 

Comment les gens peuvent aujourd'hui ne plus dfendre leurs droits et leurs intrts comme ils le faisaient  l'poque ?

----------


## Tagashy

Je comprend l'envie des british d'avoir quitter l'europe quand on as des cons pareil en tant que "dput" ... 
Sinon ca va pas faire croire les part de march de Mega ce genre de connerie vue qu'ils sont pas en europe les lois europene ne s'applique pas non ? (je suis pas trs call en legislatif, si quelqu'un pouvais confirmer ou infirmer ma question)

----------


## VivienD

C'est un premier pas, certes, mais pour le moment ce pas n'a aucune incidence concrte sur l'internet et les internautes.

Dsormais, le Parlement europen doit voter en sance plnire le dbut des ngotiations en trilogue et cela ne pourra avoir lieu qu'en dbut juillet ou en mi-septembre. Le combat contre les articles 11 et 13 de cette rforme n'est en aucun cas termin; il ne fait mme que commencer et s'adonner au dfaitisme ou  la dsinformation n'arrangera pas les choses.

----------


## CinePhil

La Socialie, c'est au moins une connerie par jour et une taxe ou une privation de libert par semaine !  ::(:

----------


## Ryu2000

> comment le peuple peut  ce point ne pas tre au courant ou n'en avoir rien  faire de ce genre de loi qui les concerne directement en censurant quelque chose qu'ils utilisent tous les jours ?





> le Parlement europen doit voter en sance plnire le dbut des ngotiations en trilogue et cela ne pourra avoir lieu qu'en dbut juillet ou en mi-septembre.


Les lois sont vot en t pour viter les manifestations :



En plus la premire tape de la censure ne concerne que le respect des droits d'auteurs, donc a motive pas les masses.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi ils veulent autant faire plaisir aux mdias...

Peut tre que ce genre de loi va motiver les gens  aller sur le Dark Web.
a deviendra peut tre ncessaire pour contourner la censure.

Se posant en dfenseur du droit d'auteur, l'UE a-t-elle dclar la guerre aux mmes sur internet ?

Tout doit tre li  llection de Trump, les gouvernements n'ont pas accept que quelqu'un n'ont valid par le systme ait pu atteindre le pouvoir.
Il y a trop de liberts sur internet et les mdias traditionnels perdent du pouvoir de manipulation.

----------


## Zirak

> Les lois sont vot en t pour viter les manifestations :


J'aime comment tu passe d'une vido qui s'appelle "*Cop souhaite* faire voter les lois importantes en t...(blablabla)"  "les lois *sont votes* en t".


Dj toutes les lois importantes ne sont pas vots en t, et ensuite, t ou pas, et manifestation ou pas, de toutes faons, 99 fois sur 100, cela ne change rien au rsultat...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

En gros il dit que pour faire passer les lois les plus impopulaire il faut le faire en t, parce qu'il n'y a jamais de manifestation en Aout.
Ya plein de lois qui sont pass comme a, vot en secret, sans que les mdias en parlent beaucoup.

Aprs les manifestations ne servent  rien et ceux  la tte des syndicats collaborent avec les gros patrons et le gouvernement...
Le jour o il y aura un grand mouvement social sans syndicat peut tre qu'il ce passera quelque chose.

Mme si les manifestations ne servent  rien, elles peuvent tre mauvaise pour le pays, c'est peut tre pour a que le gouvernement essaie parfois de les viter en faisant passer des lois en Aot.

----------


## VivienD

> J'aime comment tu passe d'une vido qui s'appelle "*Cop souhaite* faire voter les lois importantes en t...(blablabla)"  "les lois *sont votes* en t".
> 
> [...]


D'autant plus que le Parlement europen n'organise aucune sance plnire entre mi-juillet et mi-septembre et que ce genre de sance est ncessaire pour dbuter les ngotiations en trilogue.  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

Bonne nouvelle, un secteur de l'IA qui va s'avrer fort porteur en embauches, surtout avec mon CV.

Restera a trouvers les mots-cls dclenchant les bon passe-droits pendant que les jeunes rvolts iront troller sur jeuxvideo.com, legrandsoir, ou le journal du centriste : les rvolutionnaires contestataires doivent tirer parti des nouvelles innovations technologiques

----------


## Grogro

> J'aurais juste une question, comment le peuple peut  ce point ne pas tre au courant ou n'en avoir rien  faire de ce genre de loi qui les concerne directement en censurant quelque chose qu'ils utilisent tous les jours ? 
> 
> Comment les gens peuvent aujourd'hui ne plus dfendre leurs droits et leurs intrts comme ils le faisaient  l'poque ?


Tu as vu passer ne serait-ce qu'un seul article dans la presse gnraliste toi ? Seule la presse spcialise  couvert les dbats. Omerta la plus complte partout ailleurs. 

Alors que cette mme presse avait plutt bien couvert les dbats autour de la neutralit d'internet, et particulirement les pripties rcentes aux USA. Ce silence s'explique clairement par l'article 11. Je pense que l'article 13 aurait t trs largement mdiatis autrement.

Quant aux impacts... je pense que le plus vident est que les agrgateurs de news vont fermer partout dans l'UE. Et la mme presstitue (dsol pour la formulation outrancire et excessive, mais il n'est plus permis de faire dans la mesure) viendra pleurer ensuite auprs de Maman tat parce que leur audience s'effondrera. Et rclamera sans doute de bloquer les sites de news qui n'auront pas eu le sceau du CSA ?

Je pense galement que l'UE(RSS) va devenir un repoussoir pour l'industrie de l'informatique. Que les hbergeurs vont massivement quitter le territoire vers des cieux un peu moins anti-business.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu as vu passer ne serait-ce qu'un seul article dans la presse gnraliste toi ?


En recherchant "UE droit d'auteur" sur Google News on trouve a :
Se posant en dfenseur du droit d'auteur, l'UE a-t-elle dclar la guerre aux mmes sur internet ?
Droit d'auteur: la rforme de l'UE avance
Droit d'auteur : pourquoi la proposition de directive europenne fait-elle dbat ?
Droit d'auteur : le plan de Bruxelles pour faire payer les GAFA
La rforme europenne du droit dauteur franchit une tape dcisive
Ce ne sont pas des sites spcialiss dans le droit d'auteur ou internet.
Bon aprs les titres ne sont pas super alarmant...

Parce qu'officiellement c'est juste pour faire chier Google News qui affiche les titres des articles de journaux...



> La commission des Affaires juridiques du Parlement europen a approuv mercredi une rforme du droit d'auteur, trs discute, qui *vise  contraindre les gants de l'internet  rmunrer les diteurs de presse et les crateurs pour leur production en ligne*.
> 
> La directive "droit d'auteur", qui a fait l'objet d'pres dbats en commission, doit tre encore entrine par le Parlement runi sance plnire, o s'annonce une nouvelle bataille en juillet ou septembre, y compris au sein des groupe politiques, diviss, et par les Etats membres.
> 
> *L'objectif principal de la rforme, propose par la Commission europenne en septembre 2014, est la modernisation du droit d'auteur rendue ncessaire par la rvolution numrique.* Elle prvoit la cration d'un nouveau "droit voisin" pour les diteurs de presse (Article 11). L'article a t adopt de justesse par 13 voix contre 11 lors d'un vote tenu secret.


Pour l'instant c'est difficile de faire un lien entre a et la futur censure d'internet.

----------


## marsupial

Le parlement europen vise clairement Google au travers de cette loi mais ratisse large dans le spectre. Cela va avoir des effets de bord malheureux. Que c'est triste d'en arriver l.  Je me demande si citer au travers d'un lien dans une discussion sera soumis  la loi.

----------


## mm_71

> Que c'est triste d'en arriver l. Je me demande si citer au travers d'un lien dans une discussion sera soumis  la loi.


C'est dj le cas si le lien renvoie vers un message, un site rprhensible ou un tlchargement de fichier pirat mme si il n'est pas hberg sur le site lui-mme.

----------


## Sipige

Nous ne sommes pas assez unis.
Ensemble, tous les dveloppeurs auraient pu faire une sorte de grve.
Nous aurions pu bloquer tous nos sites.
L'Europe n'aurait pu tenir plus d'une heure.

----------


## CinePhil

Vous pouvez protester en twittant les dputs europens :
https://saveyourinternet.eu/fr/#newmode-embed-4348-4629

----------


## LapinGarou

> Ya plein de lois qui sont pass comme a, vot en secret, sans que les mdias en parlent beaucoup.


Eh oui c'est comme la redevance qui va augmenter alors qu'on nous sucre une chane, la seule que je regardais du groupe France tlvisions, et je ne dois pas tre le seul...
Bref, a on n'en n'a pas beaucoup parl dans les mdias ni  la tl, puisque a touche ceux qui sont censs nous en informer, ils ferment leur clapet l. 
Et pour ajouter  ce fait, comme par hasard a se passe pendant la Coupe du monde, ou on ne parle presque que de foot aux infos. Il n'y a pas que l't effectivement mais subrepticement oui ^^




> Nous ne sommes pas assez unis.
> Ensemble, tous les dveloppeurs auraient pu faire une sorte de grve.
> Nous aurions pu bloquer tous nos sites.
> L'Europe n'aurait pu tenir plus d'une heure.


Je vote pour ! Qu'on fasse une grve des dveloppeurs: les cheminots payent pas le train ni leur famille, les gens chez edf payent pas l'lectricit... Nous ne devrions pas avoir  payer nos outils: si on bosse chez Microsoft, on paye pas nos windows, visual etc.
Les gens de la sant paieraient pas leurs soins etc...

Question  2 balles: comment on va pouvoir envoyer des newsletters ? Il va falloir payer pour chaque lien dans le fichier ??? Autant de fois qu'on a d'adhrents ?
Il n'y aura que les gros poissons qui pourront se le permettre !

----------


## mm_71

> J'aurais juste une question, comment le peuple peut  ce point ne pas tre au courant ou n'en avoir rien  faire de ce genre de loi qui les concerne directement en censurant quelque chose qu'ils utilisent tous les jours ? 
> 
> Comment les gens peuvent aujourd'hui ne plus dfendre leurs droits et leurs intrts comme ils le faisaient  l'poque ?


La politique des dirigeants consiste justement  crer des multitudes de problmes en tous genres pour dtourner l'attention et faire en sorte que l'on n'arrive mme plus  dcider sur quoi ou qui il faut taper. 
a leur permet de multiplier les atteintes aux liberts individuelles et publiques en toute srnit car mme si il y-a une multitude de protestataires ils se retrouvent diviss en catgories pas vraiment reprsentatives dans un domaine spcifique.

----------


## Invit

> La politique des dirigeants consiste justement  crer des multitudes de problmes en tous genres pour dtourner l'attention et faire en sorte que l'on n'arrive mme plus  dcider sur quoi ou qui il faut taper. 
> a leur permet de multiplier les atteintes aux liberts individuelles et publiques en toute srnit car mme si il y-a une multitude de protestataires ils se retrouvent diviss en catgories pas vraiment reprsentatives dans un domaine spcifique.


J'en suis bien conscient, mais je trouve cela affligeant que les gens n'aillent pas voir plus loin que ce qu'on leur montre en fait, qu'ils n'essayent pas de s'informer plus mme si je comprends bien que nous n'avons pas tous une vie facile ni le temps de le faire, il faut prendre ce temps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je trouve cela affligeant que les gens n'aillent pas voir plus loin que ce qu'on leur montre en fait


Mais pour quoi faire ?
a va juste leur apporter de la frustration et de lnervement.
Les gens ont dj assez de problme... Il faut aimer souffrir pour s'intresser  l'actualit et  la politique (ce n'est qu'un enchanement de mauvaises nouvelles)

Ceux qui votent en on rien  foutre de l'avis du peuple, ils ne travaillent pas dans lintrt du peuple.
Vous pouvez essayer de les harceler sur Twitter mais il y a peu de chance que ce soit efficace.

----------


## Jiji66

Il ne me reste plus qu' activer un VPN avec mes copains  l'tranger en plus de mettre  jour mon TOR.

----------


## Jipt

> Il ne me reste plus qu' activer un VPN avec mes copains  l'tranger en plus de mettre  jour mon TOR.


 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 



> Les "autorits" installent leurs propres nuds TOR, et observent ce qui entre et sort.
> Ou quand un serveur est saisi, l'information n'est pas diffuse, et tout ce qui s'y passe est soigneusement enregistr : les utilisateurs tombent comme des mouches...

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*UE : prs de 150 organisations se mobilisent avant le vote crucial du 5 juillet sur le copyright*
*o les 751 membres du Parlement doivent se prononcer*

Le 20 juin, la commission des affaires juridiques du Parlement europen a adopt la rforme controverse sur le copyright qui instaure des taxes sur les liens Internet (article 11) et le filtrage automatique des tlchargements (article 13). L'article 11 dans sa version actuellement devant le Parlement limitera svrement le partage de liens d'actualits sur le Net, puisqu'il accorde aux diteurs de presse le droit exclusif de reproduire et de diffuser les uvres qu'ils publient. De ce fait, les moteurs de recherche, les rseaux sociaux et autres entreprises du Net devraient avoir des licences pour pouvoir diffuser ces oeuvres.

 Il est illusoire de croire que toutes les plateformes vont prendre des licences auprs de toutes les sources d'information pour tous les pays de l'UE , estime Julia Reda, une eurodpute qui milite contre les articles 11 et 13.  C'est un exploit quasi impossible. Il est beaucoup plus probable que cette loi va crer une nouvelle couche de goblocage , dit-elle. Les internautes pourraient donc s'attendre  voir des messages d'erreur, comme celui qui suit, quand ils essaieront de partager des articles de presse.


En ce qui concerne le filtrage automatique des tlchargements, on pourrait galement s'attendre  des messages d'erreur comme ceux qui suivent :


Le vote du 20 juin tait une tape dcisive qui a ouvert encore plus  la voie  l'adoption de la rforme. Mais en votant ce texte, la commission des affaires juridiques du Parlement a clairement fait fi des nombreuses protestations, y compris de celle d'un groupe de plus de 70 sommits de l'Internet et de l'informatique. Ce groupe comprend le pionnier de l'Internet Vint Cerf, l'inventeur du World Wide Web Tim Berners-Lee, le cofondateur de Wikipdia Jimmy Wales, le cofondateur du projet Mozilla Mitchell Baker, le fondateur de l'Internet Archive Brewster Kahle, l'expert en cryptographie Bruce Schneier, et l'expert en neutralit du Net Tim Wu.

Le texte a finalement t publi sur le site du Parlement europen le 29 juin. Et le 5 juillet, l'ensemble des 751 membres du Parlement va se prononcer sur la proposition de la commission des affaires juridiques. Les eurodputs vont dcider soit de l'approuver sans discussion, soit de le rejeter en vue d'une rcriture avec un possible retrait des articles litigieux. Dans le premier cas, il y aura une nouvelle ngociation entre le Parlement europen et le Conseil de l'UE pour trouver une version commune.

Rappelons toutefois que la version adopte par le Conseil fin mai inclut galement les taxes sur les liens Internet et le filtrage automatique des tlchargements. Ce qui veut dire que si, le 5 juillet, les eurodputs adoptent le texte de la Commission des affaires juridiques en l'tat, on aura forcment une version commune avec les fameux articles 11 et 13. Le texte dfinitif fera ensuite l'objet d'un vote en fin d'anne ou dbut 2019. Le prochain vote est donc crucial, car il semble porter les derniers espoirs de supprimer les articles 11 et 13.

 quelques jours de ce vote, 146 organisations de plusieurs pays appellent encore le Parlement europen  rejeter la directive sur le copyright dans sa version actuelle.  Les signataires exhortent le Parlement europen  voter contre le [texte propos par] la commission des affaires juridiques sur le droit dauteur, faute de quoi il y aura un norme foss entre la valeur attendue de la directive pour lconomie et pour les citoyens europens, et les dommages que le texte causera , ont-elles crit, dans une lettre ouverte.

En France, on compte plus de 30 signataires, parmi lesquels se trouvent l'association April pour la promotion et dfense des logiciels libre, le Conseil National du Logiciel Libre (CNLL), le Syndicat de la presse indpendante dinformation en ligne et Wikimdia France.  l'international, Creative Commons et lEFF sont galement de la partie. Ils demandent aux eurodputs de sauver l'Internet, mais y a-t-il vraiment une lueur d'espoir ?

Sources : Blog Julia Reda, Lettre ouverte, Texte soumis au Parlement europen

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Esprez-vous encore que les articles 11 et 13 soient supprims ou attnus ?
 ::fleche::  Concrtement, quels pourraient tre les bnfices de ces articles pour lconomie de lUE et les Europens ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les moteurs de recherche devraient-ils rmunrer les diteurs de presse pour afficher leurs articles ? Un projet adopt par les ambassadeurs de l'UE
 ::fleche::  Ce que l'UE prpare  propos des liens et tlchargements de fichiers sur internet : des actions courantes sur le Web pourraient devenir illgales
 ::fleche::  UE : la France et deux autres pays militent pour le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, dans le cadre de la rforme sur le droit d'auteur
 ::fleche::  Mozilla et la Free Software Foundation condamnent la rforme de l'UE sur le droit d'auteur qui propose un filtrage massif de contenu sur Internet
 ::fleche::  Google et Facebook sous le coup de 4 accusations dans 4 pays pour avoir enfreint le RGPD, quelques heures seulement aprs son entre en vigueur

----------


## onilink_

J'espre que ces lois ne vont pas passer. C'est juste n'importe quoi.

Les images sont trs amusantes en tout cas, mais aussi trs reprsentatives de ce qui risque d'arriver.
Wait & see.

----------


## alexetgus

Me concernant, j'ai dj pris les devants.
J'ai gnr une cl 512bit avec openssl et j'ai chiffr les fichiers litigieux en AES256  l'aide de cette cl et de ce mme openssl.

Pourtant, rien d'illgal dans mes diffrents comptes cloud. Il s'agit juste de copie  titre priv.
Mais vu que les personnes obtenant un fichier lgalement seront bientt considres comme des terroristes du DMCA, et j'en passe, en cas de copie, je prfre tre prvoyant !

C'est dommage, mais c'est comme a...  ::calim2::

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Jespre que les "professionnels"  de la presse vont se tirer une balle dans le pied et que le nombre de visiteurs chutera et donc leurs revenus publicitaires. a leur fera les pieds et ce sera mrit.

----------


## arond

Imaginons deux petites secondes que cela passe, pourrait-on voir Google et Facebook crer leurs propres organes de presse pour nerver l'UE et arrter de rfrencer les autres articles ?  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## redcurve

> Imaginons deux petites secondes que cela passe, pourrait-on voir Google et Facebook crer leurs propres organes de presse pour nerver l'UE et arrter de rfrencer les autres articles ?


a va finir comme a je pense

----------


## Grogro

Ou que Google se dcide  fermer Google News partout dans l'UE comme ils l'ont fait dans certains pays (en Espagne il me semble). Et que les rseaux sociaux bannissent les liens vers sites de la presstitue officielle (sous perfusion de subventions publiques) qui rclame une taxe au lien.

C'est parfait pour laisser le champ libre aux "news alternatives" et ses "faits alternatifs" qui gnrent encore plus de fake news que la presse officielle.

----------


## arond

> Ou que Google se dcide  fermer Google News partout dans l'UE comme ils l'ont fait dans certains pays (en Espagne il me semble). Et que les rseaux sociaux bannissent les liens vers sites de la presstitue officielle (sous perfusion de subventions publiques) qui rclame une taxe au lien.
> 
> C'est parfait pour laisser le champ libre aux "news alternatives" et ses "faits alternatifs" qui gnrent encore plus de fake news que la presse officielle.


Mais non voyons on a une loi contre les fakes news qui va punir les lanceurs d'alertes vous ne pensez tout de mme pas que des personnes anti-vrit/anti-gouvernementale ne vont pas respecter une loi .... quoi qu'est ce que j'ai dis ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Wikipdia Italie ferme son service pour dnoncer la rforme sur le droit d'auteur en Europe*
*dont l'adoption pourrait tre acclre le 5 juillet*

Alors qu'il ne reste que deux jours avant le vote crucial du 5 juillet du Parlement europen sur la directive sur le droit d'auteur, la communaut italienne de Wikipdia a dcid de prendre une mesure plus radicale pour dnoncer cette rforme. La version italienne de l'encyclopdie libre a dcid de masquer toutes ses pages. Cela signifie qu'il n'est actuellement pas possible d'accder au contenu de la plateforme. Tous les visiteurs verront plutt un bandeau qui les invite  contacter leurs reprsentants au Parlement, pour viter le pire tant que cela est encore possible.


Comme les autres plateformes d'hbergement de contenu en ligne, Wikipdia n'est pas  l'abri de cette rforme qui les oblige  mettre en place un systme de filtrage automatique pour viter toute violation de droit d'auteur. Il s'agit donc d'une question de survie pour Wikipdia.

 Si cette directive est promulgue, elle limitera considrablement la libert d'Internet. Plutt que de mettre  jour les lois sur le droit d'auteur en Europe et de promouvoir ainsi la participation de tous dans la socit de l'information, cette directive menace la libert des internautes et instaure des barrires  l'accs au Net en imposant de nouveaux obstacles, de nouveaux filtres et des restrictions , peut-on lire dans le message qui s'affiche sur Wikipdia Italie depuis ce matin.  Si la proposition est approuve, il sera peut-tre impossible de partager un article de journal sur les rseaux sociaux ou de le trouver sur un moteur de recherche. Wikipdia elle-mme risquerait de fermer , est-il ajout. L'organisation demande donc  tous les membres du Parlement europen de rejeter le texte actuel de la directive et d'ouvrir  nouveau la discussion, en tenant compte de ses nombreuses propositions en commenant par l'abolition des articles 11 et 13.

Le 29 juin, le Conseil dadministration de la Wikimedia Foundation qui exploite Wikipdia avait dj exprim son opposition  la future loi europenne :  La Wikimedia Foundation et ses projets existent en vue dexploiter les capacits dun Internet libre et ouvert, pour rendre les connaissances accessibles  tous. Notre mission de crer un monde dans lequel chacun peut partager lensemble des connaissances de lhumanit ncessite que tous puissent librement collaborer pour crer, et accder  la connaissance sur Internet. Cette proposition de loi errone sur le droit dauteur de lUE est contraire  notre vision , avait-elle dit. Et rcemment, la fondation ( travers ses branches en France, en Italie, au Royaume, en Sude et en Estonie) figurait encore parmi les 146 signataires d'une lettre ouverte pour dnoncer la rforme de l'Union europenne. Cette dernire protestation vient s'ajouter  de nombreuses autres, y compris la mobilisation d'un groupe de plus de 70 sommits de l'Internet et de l'informatique.

Si toutes les versions de Wikipdia en Europe faisaient la mme chose, cela pourrait significativement augmenter la visibilit de la campagne contre la directive europenne. C'est important d'autant plus ce projet de l'UE - dont les effets seront visibles par tous les internautes europens - est loin de faire la Une des mdias en Europe, en dehors du monde de l'informatique. L'action mene par la communaut italienne est toutefois unilatrale, ce que semble regretter Rmi Mathis, conservateur  la Bibliothque nationale de France et ancien prsident de Wikimdia France.  Wikipedia en italien est ferme pour souligner les risques pour la culture et le partage de la connaissance de la directive europenne "copyright". La communaut wikipdienne franaise est, elle, traditionnellement oppose  toute prise de position (mme au risque de sa mort) , a-t-il dit dans un message sur Twitter.

Vu l'volution des choses, on peut galement se demander pourquoi les gants de l'Internet comme Facebook, Twitter et Google gardent un tel silence, alors qu'ils sont directement cibls. Un simple bandeau sur les domaines europens du moteur de recherche de Google, par exemple, pourrait pourtant avoir plus d'effet que les campagnes actuelles.

Sources : Wikipdia Italie, Dclaration du Conseil d'administration de la Wikimedia Foundation, Rmi Mathis

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'action apparemment isole de Wikipdia Italie ?
 ::fleche::  Pourquoi les gants du Net comme Google, Facebook et Twitter ne s'impliquent-ils pas autant ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  UE : prs de 150 organisations se mobilisent avant le vote crucial du 5 juillet sur le copyright o les 751 membres du Parlement doivent se prononcer
 ::fleche::  La directive de filtrage automatique des contenus tlchargs en Europe est adopte dans le vote initial, premier pas vers la censure de l'internet ?
 ::fleche::  Les moteurs de recherche devraient-ils rmunrer les diteurs de presse pour afficher leurs articles ? Un projet adopt par les ambassadeurs de l'UE
 ::fleche::  Ce que l'UE prpare  propos des liens et tlchargements de fichiers sur internet : des actions courantes sur le Web pourraient devenir illgales
 ::fleche::  UE : la France et deux autres pays militent pour le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, dans le cadre de la rforme sur le droit d'auteur

----------


## JP CASSOU

On n'a pas besoin de la presse. Le Darknet va prendre la relve du web classique

De toute faon, de plus en plus de sites ncessitent la cration d'un compte:
- La totalit des forums de discussion
- La quasi-totalit des sites de e-commerce
- La totalit des sites de presse gnraliste, pour poster les commentaires

L'internet 'grand public' tel que nous le connaissons deviendra un Minitel gant sans aucun intrt, sauf pour les sites pratiques (e-commerce, formalits en ligne), o seuls ces sites seront accessibles gratuitement. Les autres tant soumis  un page.

----------


## AstOz

> On n'a pas besoin de la presse. Le Darknet va prendre la relve du web classique
> 
> De toute faon, de plus en plus de sites ncessitent la cration d'un compte:
> - La totalit des forums de discussion
> - La quasi-totalit des sites de e-commerce
> - La totalit des sites de presse gnraliste, pour poster les commentaires
> 
> L'internet 'grand public' tel que nous le connaissons deviendra un Minitel gant sans aucun intrt, sauf pour les sites pratiques (e-commerce, formalits en ligne), o seuls ces sites seront accessibles gratuitement. Les autres tant soumis  un page.


Sans tre fataliste  ce point, on peut agir, et il faut le faire.

Internet est un outil a qui t construit par plein de personnes, par consquent, les vieilles instances qui dirigent toujours n'arrivent pas  comprendre le fonctionnement des communauts. Pour la majorit, ils ne comprennent ni l'attachement que l'on porte  celles-ci, ni leurs intrts (Ex : Le savoir ouvert  tous).

A a, tu rajoutes une pince de lobbyisme et on tombe sur des textes de lois qui veulent interdire la publication de contenus contenant des copyrights (mme si tu l'utilises de manire raisonnable).

----------


## JP CASSOU

Bjr  tous,

Voici une nouvelle version de mon post:
//************************************************
On n'a pas besoin de la presse. Le Darknet va prendre la relve du web classique

De toute faon, de plus en plus de sites ncessitent la cration d'un compte:
- La totalit des forums de discussion: Je ne supporte plus de devoir crer un compte pour donner mon avis
- La quasi-totalit des sites de e-commerce: pour moi, devoir crer un compte m'a rebut  de nombreuses reprises
- La totalit des sites de presse gnraliste, pour poster les commentaires

L'internet 'grand public' tel que nous le connaissons deviendra un Minitel gant sans aucun intrt, sauf pour les sites pratiques (e-commerce, formalits en ligne), o seuls ces sites seront accessibles gratuitement. Les autres tant soumis  un page.

Quelques trucs qui m'irritent en ce moment: 
- les liens Google qui aboutissent  des articles de journaux payants, sans le mentionner par une tiquette [Article payant] ou quivalent sur la page de rsultats.
- Les liens Google qui pointent sur des 'putaclick' ou des contenus prims
- Les sites prims: la page d'enregistrement et de paiements pour le congrs splo Vercors 2008 (http://vercors2008.ffspeleo.fr/index.htm) a fonctionn jusqu'en 2014, soit 6 ans aprs l'vnement !
- Ceci concerne la TOTALITE des forums de discussion: "Vous devez vous connecter ou vous inscrire pour commenter cet article". Vu: Je me casse direct.
- Les popups et "layers" indboulonnables et qui m'empchent de consulter un contenu
- Les ressources sous licence libre qui ncessitent la cration d'un compte pour les tlcharger. J'ai mme trouv sur un site splo une distribution de mon propre logiciel GHTopo qui n'tait tlchargeable qu'aprs inscription sur ledit site ! Inutile de prciser que l'auteur du site a reu un "dernier avis avant poursuites" xD
- Sur Youtube: "Ce contenu a t supprim sur demande [d'un dtenteur de droits]"


//************************************************

----------


## Loceka

Je pense aussi que la seule alternative viable serait de mettre en place et d'utiliser un nouvel internet, "darkweb" ou non.

Avec toutes les diffrentes lois liberticides qui passe, je pense qu'on n'a plus vraiment de moyen de s'en sortir lgalement (et moi aussi a me gonfle de devoir crer un compte, surtout avec des politiques de mot de passe exagrment svres, sur chaque site).

Entre les lois liberticides et le traage a devient de plus en plus pnible d'utiliser le net.

Ca me rappelle une vido qui rsume bien la situation (surtout la fin) :

----------


## tanaka59

L'interdiction de poster un lien d'article de press reviendrait  ne pas pouvoir :

> donner un journal  papier de la veille
> les collectionneurs de revues deviendraient tous receleurs (genre de collectionneurs des playboy des annes 70 ... )  ::aie:: 
> dans les magasin les livres / revues / bouquins devraient tre sous vitrine car si on lit dans le magasin cela sappellerait du vol ?  ::aie:: 
> les formats "hybrides" des revues , genre informations des collectivits que l'on reoit en boite au lettre serait soumis  une taxe pour reprendre la source de l'article ? Encore une ide de taxe pour notre cher gouvernement au passage ?

Je pars du principe qu'une information qui tombe dans le domaine publique devient gratuite. On me rclame de l'argent  car j'ai repris l'information qui est devenu public . Je les enverrais gentiment balader !

----------


## ec

Que les gens qui veulent gagner leur vie en collectant des informations et les diffusant veuillent faire payer l'accs  ces informations, c'est normal. C'est un travail. Mais que des politiques veuillent limiter la diffusion des liens vers les informations, cela s'appelle du contrle de l'information. Les pouvoirs europens protgent leur pouvoir. Dans ces pouvoirs il y a les partis politiques. Si les dputs votent ce texte, ce sera un coup de force des partis politiques contre la dmocratie.

Je maintiens ce site : http://cec.rwanda.free.fr/

Que deviendra-t-il si cette loi est adopte ?

----------


## JP CASSOU

"Entre les lois liberticides et le traage a devient de plus en plus pnible d'utiliser le net."

Parmi les choses qui me gonflent:
- Les ressources gratuites ... qui ncessitent de crer un compte pour y accder (exemples sur Contribuables.org, et Observatoire de la Christianophobie)
- Les formulaires qui ne fonctionnent pas. Le site "Observatoire de la Christianophobie" imposait ainsi la cration d'un compte pour accder aux rapports gratuits. Aprs inscription, une "erreur" (dlibre) survenait et vous n'obteniez pas le document demand. Par contre votre adresse mail tait capture et  la place du rapport demand, vous receviez 10 spams. Aprs avoir envoy un message explicite comportant une copie de mon certificat d'apostasie et de mon testament imposant une obligation d'apostasie  mes hritiers [je suis sataniste laveyien], les spams ont cess.
- Le spam, encore et toujours. J'ai toujours dit et je maintiens que le spamming doit tre puni de mort. 
- Les sites qui vous affichent un bandeau avertissant qu'il utilise les cookies. Bandeau qui ne comporte qu'un bouton: [Accepter]
- Les sites qui vous 'capturent' et vous empchent de revenir en arrire (la flche [<-] du navigateur fonctionne, mais un script de merde remplace l'URL de la prcdente page par celle de la page "puisette" et la recharge). Le sites en question sont des 'putaclick' dans 99% des cas.
- Les sites  trs faible densit smantique. Je peux citer le cas des sites de transporteurs qui vous renvoient une page de 500 Ko dont l'information utile est le numro de train/car/vol, les points de dpart correspondance arrive, les horaires, le prix, les modalits. Bref, 15 Ko tout mouill d'infos utiles ou contractuelles, et quelques centaines d'octets d'infos indispensables. Du bloatware qui rendent ces sites plus lents que leur anctres Minitel.

----------


## VivienD

D'aprs cet article du Spiegel (lien en allemand), la session plnire du parlement europenne aurait repouss la rforme du copyright, renvoyant donc les dbats  la prochaine session plnire c'est--dire  la mi-septembre  (lien en anglais). Qui confirme (ou infirme)?

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Aprs lItalie, la protestation de Wikipdia contre la rforme du copyright se gnralise  plusieurs pays*
*mais chacun  sa manire*

 quelques jours d'un vote crucial du 5 juillet sur la rforme du copyright en Europe, 146 organisations de plusieurs pays ont appel les eurodputs  rejeter la directive dans sa version actuelle. Au mme moment, Wikipdia Italie a dcid de fermer son service pour dnoncer le projet de loi de l'UE. Le 3 juillet, la version italienne de l'encyclopdie libre a masqu toutes ses pages, rendant ainsi impossible d'accder au contenu de la plateforme. Tous les visiteurs ont vu plutt un bandeau qui les invitait  contacter leurs reprsentants au Parlement, pour viter le pire tant que cela est encore possible.	

Quelques heures avant le vote du Parlement europen, les communauts wikipdiennes dans certains pays ont dcid de s'associer  l'Italie pour protester contre la rforme. Il s'agit entre autres des communauts de l'Estonie, la Pologne, la Lettonie, l'Espagne, la Galice, la Catalogne, le Pays basque, la Bulgarie, la Hongrie, l'Autriche, et la France, entre autres. Mais chacun l'a fait  sa manire.

Certains ont dcid, comme l'Italie, de masquer compltement toutes leurs pages. Les utilisateurs sont alors redirigs vers une unique page avec communiqu qui explique les consquences nfastes de la rforme du copyright et parfois avec en plus un bandeau noir qui les invite  contacter leurs reprsentants locaux au Parlement europen. C'est le cas par exemple de la communaut galicienne. Les versions de Wikipdia en espagnol et en letton ont galement t entirement inaccessibles, comme la fait remarquer Rmi Mathis, conservateur  la Bibliothque nationale de France et ancien prsident de Wikimdia France.


La plupart des autres communauts ont adopt des mesures moins radicales, en laissant leurs services ouverts. Mais parmi elles, certains affichent sur toutes leurs pages un bandeau pour inviter les internautes  agir. C'est le cas des communauts bulgare et hongroise. D'autres encore n'ont affich ni communiqu ni bandeau, mais ont exprim leur opposition via un communiqu officiel. C'est le cas par exemple de la France. Mais leurs voix ont-elles vraiment t entendues ? Nous le saurons probablement avant la fin de cette journe du 5 juillet.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Une mobilisation tardive ? La communaut a-t-elle manqu de dfendre fermement l'avenir de l'Internet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  UE : prs de 150 organisations se mobilisent avant le vote crucial du 5 juillet sur le copyright o les 751 membres du Parlement doivent se prononcer
 ::fleche::  La directive de filtrage automatique des contenus tlchargs en Europe est adopte dans le vote initial, premier pas vers la censure de l'internet ?
 ::fleche::  Les moteurs de recherche devraient-ils rmunrer les diteurs de presse pour afficher leurs articles ? Un projet adopt par les ambassadeurs de l'UE
 ::fleche::  Ce que l'UE prpare  propos des liens et tlchargements de fichiers sur internet : des actions courantes sur le Web pourraient devenir illgales
 ::fleche::  UE : la France et deux autres pays militent pour le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, dans le cadre de la rforme sur le droit d'auteur

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Le Parlement europen rejette la directive sur le copyright*
*et ouvre  la voie  une suppression ou rcriture des points litigieux*

Ce jeudi 5 juillet, la rforme controverse sur le droit d'auteur a t bloque par le Parlement europen en session plnire. Comme prvu, tous les eurodputs se sont prononcs sur le texte labor par la Commission des affaires juridiques du Parlement. Ledit texte a t adopt le 20 juin par la Commission juridique avec les articles 11 et 13 qui sont normment controverss.

Le premier instaure des taxes sur les liens Internet et le second encourage le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne. Le vote d'aujourd'hui devait permettre de dcider soit d'approuver le texte sans discussion (et donc d'acclrer son adoption), soit de le rejeter en vue d'une rcriture avec un possible retrait des articles litigieux. Sur les 627 dputs prsents, 318 ont vot contre le texte alors que 278 l'ont approuv et 31 se sont abstenus. Ce qui entraine le rejet du texte, une premire victoire qu'a salue Julia Reda, l'eurodpute  l'origine de cette protestation contre les articles 11 et 13.


Ce rejet reporte les dbats  la mi-septembre o les dputs auront  nouveau  voter sur le texte. Entre temps, le texte sera ouvert  des amendements, ce qui, esprons-le, devra permettre de supprimer les articles litigieux (si l'on est extrmement optimiste) ou les modifier pour les rendre moins dsastreux pour l'avenir du Net. Ensuite viendront les ngociations  huis clos entre le Parlement et le Conseil pour trouver une version commune qui sera soumise  un vote final plus tard.

*La bataille des lobbys ?*

Une chose est sure, c'est que cette directive sur le droit d'auteur ressemble beaucoup  un projet command par l'industrie de la presse et celle de l'audiovisuel : le simple fait de penser que les moteurs de recherche ou rseaux sociaux doivent rmunrer les diteurs de presse pour pouvoir diffuser leurs uvres et leur envoyer du trafic ; et le fait de ne pas voir que le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne aurait plus tendance  dtruire Internet que de contribuer  la lutte contre la violation des droits d'auteur... sont suffisants pour le croire. Surtout que les retombes relles de ces mesures pour l'conomie de l'UE sont difficilement perceptibles.

Mais les lobbys de la technologie ne sont pas rests inactifs. C'est d'ailleurs ce que laissent entendre certains acteurs qui ont exprim leur dception aprs le rejet de la rforme par le Parlement europen. Robert Ashcroft, directeur excutif de PRS for Music, a par exemple dclar que  [ce vote] n'est peut-tre pas surprenant vu le niveau de lobbying sans prcdent et la vaste campagne de dsinformation qui a accompagn ce vote , dit-il. Avant d'ajouter qu' cause de ce lobbying des plateformes en ligne et l'industrie de la tech,  les dputs veulent plus de temps pour examiner les propositions. 

Helen Smith, prsidente excutive d'Impala, un organisme de lobbying de l'industrie de la musique, a galement soulev la question de la  dsinformation  qu'aurait mene l'industrie de la technologie. Elle dcrit en effet le fait que l'industrie de la technologie aurait exerc des pressions pour que la directive soit reconsidre.  Le dtournement du processus soulve des questions fondamentales sur la faon dont les plateformes [en ligne] et les oprateurs soi-disant objectifs abusent de leur position. Cela souligne la ncessit d'une plus grande transparence et d'un examen plus approfondi, en particulier avec les acteurs qui ont un norme potentiel pour influencer l'opinion publique et qui n'hsitent pas  l'utiliser , a-t-elle dclar.

L'industrie de l'audiovisuel reste toutefois convaincue que la suite des discussions leur sera favorable.  La dcision d'aujourd'hui signifie qu'il y aura un autre dbat, nous sommes convaincus que le Parlement parviendra  une conclusion en septembre et assurera un Internet juste et durable. Les plateformes facilitent une relation unique entre artistes et fans, et la rforme du droit d'auteur devrait rquilibrer le cadre autour de cela , a ajout Helen Smith.


Votes par pays, la France largement en tte pour le oui. Dtail des votes pour la France : vote_france.pdf

Sources : Fortune, Music Week

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Vous attendiez-vous  cette issue pour le vote du Parlement europen ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous maintenant optimistes quant  la suite ? A quoi vous attendez-vous ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  UE : prs de 150 organisations se mobilisent avant le vote crucial du 5 juillet sur le copyright o les 751 membres du Parlement doivent se prononcer
 ::fleche::  La directive de filtrage automatique des contenus tlchargs en Europe est adopte dans le vote initial, premier pas vers la censure de l'internet ?
 ::fleche::  Les moteurs de recherche devraient-ils rmunrer les diteurs de presse pour afficher leurs articles ? Un projet adopt par les ambassadeurs de l'UE
 ::fleche::  Ce que l'UE prpare  propos des liens et tlchargements de fichiers sur internet : des actions courantes sur le Web pourraient devenir illgales
 ::fleche::  UE : la France et deux autres pays militent pour le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, dans le cadre de la rforme sur le droit d'auteurvote_france.pdf

----------


## onilink_

Enfin une bonne nouvelle!
J'espre juste que la version remanie ne sera pas un attrape nigauds.

----------


## Zardas

Plus les dbats dureront longtemps, plus le nombre de personnes au courant de ce projet serra grand et, esprons le, plus le refus de cette loi serra important  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> Enfin une bonne nouvelle!
> J'espre juste que la version remanie ne sera pas un attrape nigauds.


Le parlement europen avait eu le pouvoir de bloquer l'ACTA en 2012. Les fortes mobilisations politiques, de tout bord, avaient abouti  l'abandon du trait transatlantique avant mme l'lection de Cartman. Il n'y a pas de raison de perdre espoir.

----------


## fredinkan

Je suis quand mme sur le c** que ce ne soit refus qu' 40 voix...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les fortes mobilisations politiques, de tout bord, avaient abouti  l'abandon du trait transatlantique


C'tait une manipulation politico-mdiatique !
Le CETA est un trait transatlantique...
Est-ce que c'est un trait de libre change ?
Est-ce qu'il cherche  augmenter les changes commerciaux des biens et services entre les deux parties ?
Est-ce qu'il y a un l'Ocan qui s'appelle Atlantique entre l'Europe et le Canada ?


Quelles sont les diffrences entre le TAFTA et le CETA ( part qu'il y en a un qui est avec les USA et l'autre avec le Canada) ?




> Plus les dbats dureront longtemps, plus le nombre de personnes au courant de ce projet serra grand


Ouais enfin bon gnralement les dputs en ont rien  foutre de l'opinion de la masse.

Ils vont peut tre enlever les points qui gnent le plus mais quand mme faire passer ce qu'ils veulent vraiment, on verra bien...

----------


## Zirak

> SNIP


 ::calin:: 


Pourquoi poser des questions pour lesquelles tu te fous des rponses ?  ::roll:: 

La diffrence entre le TAFTA et le CETA, on en a dj parl des milliers de fois, donc comme tu n'es pas la pour dbattre, et que surtout, ce n'est STRICTEMENT pas le sujet, merci de garder ta propagande pour toi, de laisser les adultes discuter, et file ranger ta chambre.  ::aie::

----------


## mm_71

> Je pense aussi que la seule alternative viable serait de mettre en place et d'utiliser un nouvel internet, "darkweb" ou non.


Pour info le terme exact est deepweb. Le darkweb n'est que la branche du deepweb qui regroupe toutes les activits peu honorables.

----------


## Charvalos

Il n'y que moi que cela fait rire de les voir se plaindre du lobbying ? C'est un peu l'histoire de l'arroseur arros.

----------


## JCD_31

Pourquoi je ne suis pas tonn de voir sur le schma que ce soit la France qui a le plus de "oui"...

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Les parlementaires franais ont vot  88% pour le oui. Quelle bande de pourris...La sude 0%.

----------


## BenoitM

> Les parlementaires franais ont vot  88% pour le oui. Quelle bande de pourris...La sude 0%.


La France a toujours t trs suiviste du Lobby des "Auteurs" (o surtout des organismes qui sont censs les reprsenter).
(Taxe sur les cd/dvd vierge, HADOPI, ...)

----------


## Garvelienn

> Les parlementaires franais ont vot  88% pour le oui. Quelle bande de pourris...La sude 0%.


Et avec la Roumanie et le Bulgarie qui nous suivent de prs... Vous la sentez la corruption en France, vous ? Car a sent vraiment fort.

Pardon  tous les europens pour notre pays gr par des cancres.

/** c'tait le coup de gueule de Garvelienn  ::mrgreen::  **/

edit: remplacez "corruption" par "lobbying" , a sera politiquement correct.

----------


## Mingolito

Le mandat a t rejet par 318 voix contre 278).

*Rsultats des 74 dputs franais :*

*Contre (8):*

Nicolas Bay (ENF / FN)

Mireille d'Ornano (EFDD / Les Patriotes)

Sophie Montel (EFDD / Les Patriotes)

Florian Philippot (EFDD / Les Patriotes)

Pascal Durand (ALE / EELV)

Yannick Jadot (ALE / EELV)

Eva Joly (ALE / EELV)

Marie-Christine Vergiat (GUE/NGL / Front de Gauche)

*Pour : 61*

*Non votants (5) :*

France Jamet (ENF / FN)

Jean-Marie Le Pen (NI / FN)

Louis-Joseph Manscour (S&D / PS)

Renaud Muselier (PPE/LR)

Maurice Ponga (PPE / LR)

Dtails :

----------


## Grogro

Bien.

On sait pour qui ne surtout pas voter lors des prochaines lections europennes.

Je note que tout de mme trois pastques ont vot pour. Bien que faisant partie de l'ALE. WTF.

----------


## mm_71

> Rsultats des 74 dputs franais :
> 
> Contre (8):


Reste  savoir si ils ont vot en faveur de la libert d'expression ou contre les autre partis.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Directive sur le copyright : le Parlement europen va se prononcer  nouveau le 12 septembre*
*aprs avoir rejet le texte initial*

La thmatique du droit dauteur sur Internet est devenue une de ces problmatiques pineuses quil vaut mieux prendre avec des pincettes. Cela fait dj plus d'un an quon a eu vent du projet de directive qui tait en train dtre bauch sur la question. Et, le moins que lon puisse dire, cest que cette thmatique a dchan les passions. Ds que la proposition de directive a t soumise et rendue publique, les ractions se sont immdiatement fait sentir. Deux articles en particulier sont vivement dcris parce qu'ils mettraient en danger lorganisation dInternet. 

Le 5 juillet dernier, la directive sur le copyright a t rejete, aprs vote, par le Parlement europen. Sur les 627 bulletins, 313 taient contre, 278 taient pour et il y a eu 31 abstentions. Par ce vote, le Parlement europen a clairement fait savoir quil ne souhaitait plus laisser une poigne dlus commissionnaires discuter de cette question. Le sujet va donc tre dbattu par lensemble des eurodputs, le mercredi 12 septembre prochain. Le fait que toute lassemble plnire puisse proposer des amendements  la directive implique un ventuel retrait des deux articles faisant polmiques ou,  tout le moins, une rcriture substantielle de ces deux articles. 

Il sagit des articles 11 et 13. Pour rappel, larticle 11 stipule quun droit auxiliaire au droit dauteur sera cr et octroy aux diteurs de presse afin quils puissent tre  dans une meilleure position pour ngocier lutilisation de leurs contenus avec les services en ligne qui les utilisent ou en permettent laccs et pour lutter contre le piratage . Larticle 13, quant  lui, prvoit une systmatisation des accords de licence entre les plateformes et les ayants droit, ou  dfaut, la mise en place de systmes de filtrage visant  empcher automatiquement la publication de contenus soumis au droit dauteur. 


Les dtracteurs de la mesure affirment que ces deux articles bouleverseraient la structure mme dInternet dans des proportions que nous ne pourrions pas imaginer. Ils dclarent, par rapport  larticle 11, quil est compltement draisonnable de demander  un utilisateur qui veut publier un article sur un site dinformations ou une encyclopdie en ligne par exemple, de demander une autorisation  lorgane de presse dont il a exploit le contenu avant de pouvoir mettre son article en ligne. Selon Wikimdia France,  avec prs dun million de pages modifies par mois, obtenir les autorisations pour les centaines de sources ajoutes est du domaine de limpossible . 

Par rapport  larticle 13, les opposants  la directive avancent des arguments encore plus percutants. Ils nous rappellent que mme lalgorithme le mieux labor demeure largement imparfait. La Quadrature du Net dclare que parce quils ne savent rien des subtilits des comportements humains,  ces outils censurent un peu tout et nimporte quoi au gr des bugs techniques, de critres mal calibrs et de logiques absurdes, et neutralisent au passage lexercice lgitime des exceptions au droit dauteur (droit de citation, de parodie) .

*Source :*  Parlement europen

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette directive ?
 ::fleche::   Pensez-vous quInternet est prt pour une rglementation de droit dauteur ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le Parlement europen rejette la directive sur le copyright et ouvre  la voie  une suppression ou rcriture des points litigieux

 ::fleche::  Copyright : l'UE sur le point de finaliser une machine de censure et sa taxe sur les liens Internet que contiennent ses dernires propositions ?

 ::fleche::  Copyright : Vint Cerf, Tim Berners-Lee et d'autres sommits de l'Internet se mobilisent contre le filtrage automatique des tlchargements en Europe

 ::fleche::  La directive de filtrage automatique des contenus tlchargs en Europe est adopte dans le vote initial premier pas vers la censure de l'internet ?

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Du fascisme  l'tat pure, tout simplement, faire voter un texte, une loi ou un referendum jusqu' ce que le rsultat soit le bon. Hallucinant.

----------


## Neckara

> Du fascisme  l'tat pure, tout simplement, faire voter un texte, une loi ou un referendum jusqu' ce que le rsultat soit le bon. Hallucinant.


Le principe des navettes n'est pas nouveau.

Le but n'est pas de forcer l'adoption de la loi, mais de ngocier le contenu de la loi, de la modifier afin qu'elle soit accepte par tous. C'est  dire que si un article ne te plat pas, tu peux refuser le texte en l'tat et proposer des amendements.

Cela vite d'avoir  faire des concession,  accepter des articles  contre-coeur car on souhaite que la loi passe, du fait d'autres articles qui nous semblent trs important.


C'est comme un ordinateur, si tu as besoin d'un ordinateur et que tu n'as qu'une seule configuration possible, tu seras prt  accepter un composant pourri par ncessit d'avoir l'ordinateur.
La navette te permets de dire que tu ne veux pas de cette configuration, que tu veux changer ce composant. On te fera alors une nouvelle proposition que tu pourras accepter ou refuser.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Le principe des navettes n'est pas nouveau.
> 
> Le but n'est pas de forcer l'adoption de la loi, mais de ngocier le contenu de la loi, de la modifier afin qu'elle soit accepte par tous. C'est  dire que si un article ne te plat pas, tu peux refuser le texte en l'tat et proposer des amendements.
> 
> Cela vite d'avoir  faire des concession,  accepter des articles  contre-coeur car on souhaite que la loi passe, du fait d'autres articles qui nous semblent trs important.
> 
> 
> C'est comme un ordinateur, si tu as besoin d'un ordinateur et que tu n'as qu'une seule configuration possible, tu seras prt  accepter un composant pourri par ncessit d'avoir l'ordinateur.
> La navette te permets de dire que tu ne veux pas de cette configuration, que tu veux changer ce composant. On te fera alors une nouvelle proposition que tu pourras accepter ou refuser.


Ah oui, c'est comme le referendum sur la constitution europenne de 2005 que les franais ont rejet et qui a t transform avec 2 gouttes de citron en plus ou en moins, puis pass en douce par l'assemble. je vois le principe, effectivement, nos socits "dmocratiques" en sortent grandis !  :;): 

Soyons srieux 2 minutes, les ides principales de cette loi ne seront pas abandonnes, le tout est de la faire passer. D'ici Septembre, je suis persuad que les gentils lobbyistes de Bruxelles vont faire le mtier et mettre la pression  la Sude (qui a vot  100% contre).

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'ici Septembre, je suis persuad que les gentils lobbyistes de Bruxelles vont faire le mtier et mettre la pression  la Sude (qui a vot  100% contre).


Le scnario le plus probable c'est :
Les articles qui drangent le plus vont tre supprims.
Les dfenseurs de la libert dexpression vont crier  la victoire. (les droits de citation et de parodie vont rester en place)
La directive va passer.
Mais l'UE aura pass des articles qui vont lui permettre de filtrer des choses.

L c'est partie de Google News et c'est clairement pas logique.
Que le titre des articles soit affich sur Google News c'est gnial pour les journaux, a ne peut qu'avoir un effet positif pour eux, a ne peut qu'augmenter le trafic.
a doit probablement cacher quelque chose.
Est-ce que vous vous plaindriez si vous tiez webmaster et que Google affichait un lien vers votre site ?

----------


## tanaka59

En tant que frontalier Franco Belge je constate les mfait d'une presse 100% payant et NON OBJECTIVE ... Exemple avec le groupe Rossel Presse qui possde La voix Du Nord ou encore Nord Eclair FR/BE , sudpresse.be . Trs orient  gauche , groupe en difficult financire , critique assez facilement le corp politique franco-belge  , les editions sont devenus 100% payant en ligne . Que dire du gratuit papier qui est devenu un nid  pub  ::(:

----------


## xelab

> En tant que frontalier Franco Belge je constate les mfait d'une presse 100% payant et NON OBJECTIVE ... Exemple avec le groupe Rossel Presse qui possde La voix Du Nord ou encore Nord Eclair FR/BE , sudpresse.be . Trs orient  gauche , groupe en difficult financire , critique assez facilement le corp politique franco-belge  , les editions sont devenus 100% payant en ligne . Que dire du gratuit papier qui est devenu un nid  pub


Vachement "objectif" comme commentaire et surtout aucun rapport avec le sujet,  aucun moment on ne parle du modle conomique des sites rfrencs (et encore moins des journaux papiers) car les sites gratuits comme les sites payants se font rfrencer  peu prs de la mme faon (pour les payants seule une partie de l'article est lisible gnralement, ou bien un nombre limit de lectures est possible).

----------


## Ryu2000

> une presse 100% payant et NON OBJECTIVE


C'est normal ceux qui financent le mdia ont leur mot  dire...
Si Xavier Niel finance un journal, le journal ne va pas trop dire de mal de Free.
Et les journaux sont sympa avec les entreprises qui achtent de la pub dans le journal.
Si la SNCF achte rgulirement des grosses campagnes de pub, le journal ne va pas mal parler de la SNCF.




> Que dire du gratuit papier qui est devenu un nid  pub


a c'est rassurant d'un ct.
Parce que quelque chose de gratuit et sans pub c'est extremement louche...
Il faut bien financer le journal !

Par contre changer son contenu pour pouvoir avoir de la pub a craint.
Mais avoir de la pub, dans une certaine mesure, c'est sain.
Il parait que dans les magasines fminins du style "Cosmopolitan", on ne peut pas faire la diffrence entre article et pub, alors que c'est payant.

----------


## Zirak

> En tant que frontalier Franco Belge je constate les mfait d'une presse *100% payant* et _NON OBJECTIVE_ ...


Bah oui, mme si les nouvelles gnrations ont tendance  l'oublier, derrire un journal, il y a des gens qui travaillent, et qu'il faut payer, de mme que l'imprimeur (pour la version papier) ou l'hbergement du site, etc. etc.

C'est comme si je te demandais de faire ton boulot de dveloppeur sans jamais te payer... C'est bien beau de tout vouloir gratuitement, mais alors aprs il ne faut pas se plaindre de se taper des millions de pubs et/ou que vos donnes soient revendues. Ce sont des entreprises prives qui font cela pour vivre hein, il faut bien qu'ils gagnent leur crote d'un ct ou de l'autre.






> _C'est normal ceux qui financent le mdia ont leur mot  dire..._
> Si Xavier Niel finance un journal, le journal ne va pas trop dire de mal de Free.



L'un comme l'autre : bien sr que les journaux ne sont pas objectifs, ce n'est pas le cas, et je doute fortement que cela ait dj t le cas un jour.

Et cela n'a rien  voir avec le fait qu'il soit financ par quelqu'un ou pas...

@Ryu : prend un journal comme Fakir par exemple, qui n'est pas subventionn, ni financ par un grand groupe, et vient me dire que le journal n'est pas orient peut-tre et qu'il traite tous les bords politiques de la mme faon ?  ::roll::

----------


## omelhor

Un des problme principaux c'est que les sites d'actualits gagnent de moins en moins d'argent. Et pourquoi ? Pour ne parlent t'ils pas des adbloker qui ne cessent de crotre ??? Et aprs on va dire que c'est de la faute a google et autres agrgateurs qui leur envoie du trafic.  J'ai dit quoi ? 

```
google et autres agrgateurs qui leur envoie du trafic
```

 et en plus on leur demande payer pour envoyer du trafic ????  On demande a google et autres agrgateurs de payer pour faire gagner de l'argent aux sites d'actualit ??

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique*
*pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences*

Ray Corrigan est matre de confrences  la facult des sciences de l'ingnierie et mathmatiques de l'Universit Ouverte du Royaume-Uni. Dans un billet publi il y a une semaine, il a dcid d'expliquer, disons pour les "nuls", ce que signifient exactement les articles 11 et 13 (version Parlement europen) de la directive sur les droits d'auteur sur laquelle les eurodputs doivent se prononcer dans deux mois, et leurs consquences. Mais pourquoi le fait-il ?

Cette directive, avec ses points les plus controverss (articles 11 et 13), est dfendue bec et ongles par l'industrie de l'audiovisuel et des mdias. Mais les gants de l'Internet tels que Google l'ont en horreur. Cela va donc se jouer au niveau de l'influence des groupes de pression des diffrentes industries. Pour le premier vote, c'est donc une victoire pour l'industrie du Net qui a d'ailleurs t accuse par les dfenseurs de la directive d'avoir influenc les eurodputs, par des campagnes de dsinformation entre autres.

Ray Corrigan estime que  lorsque de grandes socits s'affrontent, il est difficile pour les gens de savoir de quel ct se ranger , surtout quand on assiste  des actions et campagnes qui relvent du lobbying intensif. C'est pour ces gens qu'il a dcid d'expliquer et interprter la directive de l'UE. Mais sa position est claire : la rforme du copyright aura des consquences dsastreuses si elle est adopte dans sa version actuelle.


*Les consquences de l'article 13*

Sur ce point, il n'y a aucun doute. L'article 13 vise  instaurer le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, puisque ce sont des algorithmes qui devraient juger quel contenu a le droit d'apparatre sur Internet.

Cela pourrait tre intressant si a pouvait fonctionner comme annonc, c'est--dire bloquer tout ce qui est en violation des droits d'auteur sur Internet et ne laisser passer que le contenu lgal.  En particulier, ce serait intressant pour les dcideurs, qui ignorent souvent les technologies et qui sont souvent sous la pression de faire quelque chose  propos de l'norme ampleur de la violation du droit d'auteur sur Internet , estime Ray Corrigan. Mais  le problme est qu'il n'y a pas de technologie magique qui puisse faire la diffrence entre contenu contrevenant au droit d'auteur et le contenu non-contrevenant sauf au niveau le plus basique , ajoute-t-il.

Les amateurs pensent que le machine learning pourrait rsoudre ce problme,  mais l'utilisation de filtres capables de dtecter des nuances subtiles de rutilisation [d'un contenu] n'est pas une de ces choses  dans lesquelles le machine learning est assez efficace, trouve-t-il. Par consquent, des contenus comme la parodie vont se retrouver facilement bloqus.

L'informaticien britannique soulve un autre problme important : ce qui est considr mme comme violation de droit d'auteur dans chaque pays. En parlant de parodie par exemple, il explique qu'au Royaume-Uni, la parodie est autorise, mais seulement dans la mesure o elle consiste en une  utilisation quitable  d'une uvre. Mais l'utilisation quitable n'est pas dfinie dans la loi, elle est juge au cas par cas. Alors comment un algorithme peut-il ici prendre une dcision juste et fiable ?  Et l, ce n'est que le cas de la parodie, [et seulement] dans un tat membre de l'UE, mme sil sortira bientt de l'UE , souligne M. Corrigan. Il ne manque pas non plus de rappeler ce qu'il a appel le  flau des biais discriminatoires intgrs dans les algorithmes. 

 Les crateurs, auteurs, internautes ordinaires seront coupables de violation des droits d'auteur et censurs automatiquement, jusqu' ce qu'ils puissent prouver leur innocence, via un processus qui n'est pas encore dfini, qui sera gr et administr par des fournisseurs de services de partage de contenu contrls par les ayants droit , a-t-il dduit.  Le rsultat aura un effet paralysant puisque les auteurs tenteront d'adapter leurs crits aux alas du filtre pour les rendre accessibles aux autres. 

Il y a aussi d'autres problmes plus gnraux, comme le fait qu'Internet est dj une machine de surveillance gante ; et l'article 13 ne vient pas arranger cela. Pour Ray Corrigan, l'article 13 vise  accentuer la surveillance d'Internet et  confier cette mission  Google et  d'autres grandes entreprises technologiques.  Bien que Google ne veuille pas forcment cela, il utilisera certainement ces outils pour consolider son propre avantage sur le march s'il le faut . Pour l'informaticien britannique, si cet article est adopt tel qu'il est, seules les grandes plateformes dont les filtres seront approuvs seront utilises  plus long terme.

*Article 11 : la taxe sur les liens, une alternative  la publicit pour financer les mdias en ligne ?*

L'ide de cet article est que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence. Pour Ray Corrigan,  c'est une tentative bien intentionne de crer un avenir durable pour les agences de presse, maintenant que le business model des recettes publicitaires, qui a permis de financer le journalisme pendant longtemps, a t usurp par les titans commerciaux de l're Internet, comme Facebook et Google.  Mais cela ne pourra pas fonctionner et empchera probablement la diffusion de nouvelles, ce qui affectera ngativement les sites d'actualits, dit-il.

 Les diteurs de presse estiment que si l'UE met en uvre l'article 11, cela leur donne une base plus solide pour rsister aux efforts de Google, jusqu'ici couronns de succs, pour les "liminer" pays par pays , a dclar M. Corrigan.  J'admire leur optimisme, mais je ne le partage pas. Les diteurs, la Commission europenne ou le Conseil ou les dputs de la commission JURI qui ont vot pour la directive n'ont fourni aucune preuve que le nouvel article 11 inverserait ou stopperait la baisse des revenus de la publicit et de la souscription aux journaux. tant donn qu'il s'agit d'une modification substantielle de la loi, ceux qui la proposent devraient dmontrer qu'elle est ncessaire, proportionne et a une probabilit suprieure  la moyenne d'atteindre les objectifs souhaits, sans causer d'effets prjudiciables plus importants. 

Pour tayer ses propos, Ray Corrigan rappelle l'chec de lois similaires en Allemagne et en Espagne. En Allemagne, une loi similaire, le jour mme de son entre en vigueur a eu une rponse de Google. Le gant de l'Internet a introduit une politique selon laquelle les sites d'actualits allemands devaient accepter explicitement que leurs contenus soient affichs dans Google Actualits ; ce que la plupart des grands diteurs allemands ont accept de faire. Pour cela, Google a t poursuivi en justice devant un tribunal de Berlin par une socit allemande de gestion des droits d'auteur. Mais le tribunal s'est content de renvoyer l'affaire devant la Cour europenne de justice. En Espagne, comme nous le savons, cela a entrain la fermeture de Google Actualits dans le pays. Ce qui indique que le gant de l'Internet ne sera pas prt  rmunrer les mdias pour diffuser leurs contenus. Il s'en est galement suivi une baisse importante du trafic de nombreux sites d'actualits.

 En conclusion, tant l'article 11 que l'article 13 de la nouvelle directive propose sur le droit d'auteur ont des consquences ngatives prvisibles et graves et ils ne rgleront probablement pas les problmes auxquels ils sont destins , estime l'informaticien. Mais il pense que des deux, l'article 13 est le plus srieux.

Source : Billet de Ray Corrigan

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette analyse ?
 ::fleche::  Aviez-vous pens  toutes ces consquences auparavant ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Directive sur le copyright : le Parlement europen va se prononcer  nouveau le 12 septembre, aprs avoir rejet le texte initial
 ::fleche::  Le Parlement europen rejette la directive sur le copyright et ouvre  la voie  une suppression ou rcriture des points litigieux
 ::fleche::  Allemagne : des diteurs de presse continuent l'offensive contre Google et demandent une rmunration pour chaque rfrencement  un article
 ::fleche::  Google News ferme en Espagne, les diteurs inquiets, le gouvernement temporise
 ::fleche::  La CJUE va devoir trancher sur le litige opposant Google  la presse allemande qui rclame une rmunration pour chaque rfrencement  un article

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et cela n'a rien  voir avec le fait qu'il soit financ par quelqu'un ou pas...


Ok les journaux indpendant sont galement orient.
Mais au moins ils doivent plaire au public pour tre rentable (parfois a se base sur des dons).

Alors qu'un gros journal, a touche des subventions  fond et a appartient  un milliardaire qui peut se permettre de dpenser des millions pour faire de la propagande.
Je n'ai jamais entendu parler du journal Fakir, vu leur copinage j'imagine qu'ils doivent tre de gauche.




> Un des problme principaux c'est que les sites d'actualits gagnent de moins en moins d'argent. Et pourquoi ? Pour ne parlent t'ils pas des adbloker qui ne cessent de crotre ???


Ouais enfin si le Monde, le Figaro, le Nouvel Obs taient intressant les gens s'abonneraient  ::P: 
De plus en plus de sites de journaux obligent les visiteurs  dsactiver adblock pour avoir accs  la news.

Les journaux ont limit leur dpense, ils ont vir tous les journalistes de terrain, ils ne restent plus que des gens pour copier l'AFP et ce genre de source.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais au moins ils doivent plaire au public pour tre rentable (parfois a se base sur des dons).


Donc crire ce que les gens veulent entendre, plutt que ce qu'ils devraient entendre (au sens information pertinente).

Et c'est ainsi qu'on se retrouve avec du sensationnalisme, des articles biaiss pour coller au mieux  son "public", des sujets abords plus que d'autres car plus rentables, ...

----------


## BenoitM

> Ah oui, c'est comme le referendum sur la constitution europenne de 2005 que les franais ont rejet et qui a t transform avec 2 gouttes de citron en plus ou en moins, puis pass en douce par l'assemble. je vois le principe, effectivement, nos socits "dmocratiques" en sortent grandis !


Pas vraiment la bonne comparaison, ici il s'agit de la mme instance qui se prononce.
(Logiquement il aurait fallu faire un 2me rfrendum en France, mais bon l'erreur initiale est de faire un rfrendum qui est un simple oui/non sur un texte des plusieurs centaines de pages. (Et de faire des rfrendums nationaux et non europens)




> Soyons srieux 2 minutes, les ides principales de cette loi ne seront pas abandonnes, le tout est de la faire passer. D'ici Septembre, je suis persuad que les gentils lobbyistes de Bruxelles vont faire le mtier et mettre la pression  la Sude (qui a vot  100% contre).


On peut tout autant dire que c'est le Lobby de google/facebook et autres qui ont gagn  :;): 

Au moins quoi qu'il arrive on pourra accuser un lobby  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc crire ce que les gens veulent entendre, plutt que ce qu'ils devraient entendre (au sens information pertinente).


Pas forcment.
Gnralement les mdias indpendants vont essayer de prsenter un autre point de vue que celui prsent par les mdias mainstreams.
Par consquent c'est intressant, plus on a d'angles, plus on a une comprhension globale.

Les mdias qui appartiennent  des milliardaires sont uniquement l pour faire de la propagande, ils diffusent une idologie qui n'est pas dans lintrt des peuples, mais dans lintrt des riches.

----------


## Neckara

> Gnralement les mdias indpendants vont essayer de prsenter un autre point de vue que celui prsent par les mdias mainstreams.


Quand l'un dit blanc, ils disent noir, c'est vrai que a nous avance.





> Par consquent c'est intressant, plus on a d'angles, plus on a une comprhension globale.


Tu sais, la Vrit n'est pas une somme de points de vus.

Ce n'est pas parce que tu as une personne qui te dit que l'volution existe, et une autre qui te dit que c'est un complot des franc-maons reptiliens que tu en comprends mieux la thorie de l'volution.
Si tu veux comprendre, il ne te faut pas plus d'angles, mais plus de qualit. Des explications prcises, mais comprhensibles, des informations minutieusement vrifies, etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand l'un dit blanc, ils disent noir, c'est vrai que a nous avance.


Non c'est pas a du tout, c'est qu'ils donnent la parole  ceux qu'on entend pas, mais qui ont des vrais informations  partager.




> Si tu veux comprendre, il ne te faut pas plus d'angles, mais plus de qualit. Des explications prcises, mais comprhensibles, des informations minutieusement vrifies, etc.


Il faut des autres angles de qualit et c'est exactement ce qu'il est possible de trouver sur certains sites indpendant. (il faut avoir le point de vue des syriens anti rebelle par exemple)
Dans les mdias officielles il y a beaucoup de mensonges et de manipulations.

Pour la presse mainstream les informations qui viennent de l'OSDH ce sont des informations minutieusement vrifies, donc  partir de l...

Normalement dans les dmocraties la libert d'expression et la libert d'information sont importantes, donc les gouvernements et les grosses entreprises ne devraient pas chercher  censurer le contenu qui ne leur plaise pas.
Tant que a n'incite pas  la haine ni  la violence a devrait tre bon.
Il commence  y avoir de la censure comme en Chine et ce n'est pas cool.

Internet a devrait tre la libert avec tout le monde qui peut sexprimer librement dans le cadre de la loi.

----------


## Neckara

> Non c'est pas a du tout, c'est qu'ils donnent la parole  ceux qu'on entend pas, mais qui ont des vrais informations  partager.


Oui, comme faire repousser un bras amput avec du jus de fruit...

Ou alors que la Terre est plate et que la lune est un hologramme.
Que le 9/11 tait luvre des amricains en vu de faire un false flag.
Que les vaccins causent l'autisme.

Niveau "vrais informations", a se pose quand mme l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui, comme faire repousser un bras amput avec du jus de fruit...


Vous faites preuve de mauvaise foie.
Vous parlez d'autre chose.

Moi je parle de mdia comme Les Crises, l'Agence Info Libre, TV Liberts, les conoclastes, etc...
Ils ne sont pas dans le dlire de terre plate, ou d'homme lzard.

 la limite il y a Tepa qui fait tout, le but c'est de laisser n'importe qui parler, mme si il n'est pas du tout d'accord.
Donc il peut recevoir un suprmatiste blanc qui va lui dire n'importe quoi pendant 2h.
Et la semaine d'aprs a peut tre un suprmatiste noir qui va lui dire n'importe quoi pendant 2h.

Et des fois c'est srieux.
J'aime bien les trucs comme a :



Ou a :



Je vais peut tre regarder a, pour voir ce que c'est que ce fminisme :



Chez Tpa il y a du pas srieux parfois, c'est pas le cas chez les autres.
Mais en mme qu'est-ce que a peut foutre que 3 clampins pensent que la terre est plate ou creuse ou les deux ?
C'est pas un danger...
Mme les anti vaccins c'est pas un danger, vu que tous les autres sont vaccins.
Il y a plein de pays o il n'y a pas de vaccins de toutes faon.

----------


## Neckara

> Mme les anti vaccins c'est pas un danger, vu que tous les autres sont vaccins.


certaines personnes sont trop jeunes ou fragiles pour tre vaccins ;les vaccins ne sont pas efficace  100%, mais  97/99%. La protection est surtout apporte par la couverture vaccinale.




> Il y a plein de pays o il n'y a pas de vaccins de toutes faon.


Et y'a plein de pays o des personnes meurent btement de maladies dont on tait pourtant venu  bout...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mme les anti vaccins c'est pas un danger, vu que tous les autres sont vaccins.
> Il y a plein de pays o il n'y a pas de vaccins de toutes faon.


Si, c'est un danger. 


Il faut bien comprendre que l'important dans la vaccination, c'est que la couverture soit le plus grand possible. Parce que c'est la seule manire d'radiquer une maladie. Si tous les parents avaient continu  vacciner leurs gosses contre la rougeole, plutt que d'couter des gogos leur dire que les vaccins c'est dangereux, ben il n'y aurait plus de morts par la rougeole en France ! Si la rougeole revient, c'est  cause de tout ces crtins qui refusent la vaccination sans mme savoir pourquoi, et sans jamais rflchir aux consquences.  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

> Chez Tpa il y a du pas srieux parfois, c'est pas le cas chez les autres.


Effectivement, en deux clics sur google on apprend que le dnom Tpa (jamais entendu parler) est un escroc patent. En plus de fricoter avec des gugusses comme Conversano et Jrme Bourbon, le mec de Rivarol. Des gens trs frquentables donc...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et y'a plein de pays o des personnes meurent btement de maladies dont on tait pourtant venu  bout...


Et ben tant mieux !
On a un problme de surpopulation.
Si le taux de mortalit n'tait pas si lev dans ces pays la situation seraient encore plus critique. (on ne peut pas tous avoir un bon niveau de vie, ou alors il faudrait tre beaucoup moins nombreux sur terre).
De toute faon ils n'ont pas accs  l'hygine ni  de la bonne nutrition, donc vaccin ou pas, ils mourraient pareil. 
Est-ce que vous pensez qu'il faut qu'on retrouve tous les clandestins de France et les vacciner de force ?

Bon j'arrte l, parce que dans un forum quand il y a un change entre 2 membres ce n'est jamais intressant pour les autres.




> En plus de fricoter avec des gugusses comme Conversano et Jrme Bourbon, le mec de Rivarol. Des gens trs frquentables donc...


Le but c'est de laisser le parole  tout le monde...
C'est la libert dexpression, il peut recevoir des invits opposs.
On a pas  tre d'accord.

----------


## BenoitM

> Bon j'arrte l, parce que dans un forum quand il y a un change entre 2 membres ce n'est jamais intressant pour les autres.


Euh non non c'est seulement quand tu interviens que le sujet devient inintressant... 

Tes interventions sont de plus en plus dbile. Il serait temps de prendre un peu de vacance (et d'arrter de faire dvier inutilement tous les sujets auxquels tu interviens
(Petit rappel la modration a dj du supprimer une dizaine de postes car ils n'avaient rien  voir avec le droit du *COPYRIGHT* qui est L'UNIQUE SUJET!)

Non, tout le monde  le droit de s'exprimer, mais ce n'est pas pour a que tu dois offrir une tribune mdiatique  tout le monde. (surtout quand c'est pour raconter neries voir pire des mensonges)
Et je ne comprends pas pourquoi on te laisse la parole (parole est un grand mot j'aurai dit polluer)  un guignole comme toi qui nous dit  en l'espace de 2 minutes :
1) Les vaccins c'est nul a sert  rien, voir a tue...
2) Il ne faut pas vacciner les gens car sinon ils vivent et on est dj en surpopulation.

----------


## Zirak

> Et ben tant mieux !
> On a un problme de surpopulation.
> Si le taux de mortalit n'tait pas si lev dans ces pays la situation seraient encore plus critique. (on ne peut pas tous avoir un bon niveau de vie, ou alors il faudrait tre beaucoup moins nombreux sur terre).
> De toute faon ils n'ont pas accs  l'hygine ni  de la bonne nutrition, donc vaccin ou pas, ils mourraient pareil.



On te parle pas que des pays du tiers-monde hein, mais aussi de gens qui meurent en France, cf l'affaire rcente dont Jon t'as mis l'article, mais c'est sr que c'est pas sur tes sites anti-vaccins qu'on va te dire que le fait de ne pas se vacciner cause des morts chez nous, pour viter des problmes qui se produisent chez un vaccin sur 1 million ou plus.

T'es juste en train d'changer une sclrose en plaque contre un dcs, c'est vrai que c'est vachement bien comme gain...  

Quant  la surpopulation, tu peux toujours te suicider hein, a aidera  rsoudre le problme, mais bon, c'est plus facile de dire que ce n'est pas grave quand c'est les autres qui meurent, que de soit mme passer  l'acte...

Tu n'as vraiment aucune morale...


Sinon gros +1  Benot, Jon et Neckara.

----------


## BenoitM

> T'es juste en train d'changer un *risque* sclrose en plaque contre un *plusieurs* dcs, c'est vrai que c'est vachement bien comme gain... 
> (sans compter les autres problmes grave que la rougeole peut entraner et les frais que cela engendre

----------


## halaster08

> T'es juste en train d'changer un risque sclrose en plaque contre plusieurs dcs, c'est vrai que c'est vachement bien comme gain... 
>  (sans compter les autres problmes grave que la rougeole peut entraner et les frais que cela engendre


[complotiste=on]
Mais a c'est que l'industrie pharmaceutique essaye de vous croire, et vous tombez tous dans le panneau.
Leur but c'est de vendre des mdocs alors ils font exprs de vous rendre malade, et les courageux qui osent dirent la vrit et arrter ces conneries de vaccins, comme par hasard ils tombent malades, c'est bien la preuve qu'on essaye de les faire taire  tout prix.
Arrter de faire confiance  ces vendus de mdecin qui n'en veulent qu'a votre argent, leurs 10 ans "d'tudes" c'est juste de la comm pour mieux vous entuber.
Faites plutt confiance au grand Ryu, lui il connait la vrit puisque c'est le seul  ne pas suivre btement ce que disent les merdias.
[complotiste=off]

----------


## marsupial

> En conclusion, tant l'article 11 que l'article 13 de la nouvelle directive propose sur le droit d'auteur ont des consquences ngatives prvisibles et graves et ils ne rgleront probablement pas les problmes auxquels ils sont destins , estime l'informaticien. Mais il pense que des deux, l'article 13 est le plus srieux.
> 
> 
>  Que pensez-vous de cette analyse ?
>  Aviez-vous pens  toutes ces consquences auparavant ?


C'est bien ce qui est  craindre et pas pour les mdias  forte audience mais surtout pour les plus faibles o Google news est providentiel. Mais mme pour lemonde.fr cela va reprsenter une perte sche si google news ferme le robinet. En bref, il se tire non seulement une balle dans le pied tout seul comme des grands mais la qualit de l'information va en patir ( article putaclic, il y en a dj sur le figaro.fr ).

Sinon j'ai l'impression, vu le droulement du dbat, de faire un gros HS  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si, c'est un danger. 
> 
> 
> Il faut bien comprendre que l'important dans la vaccination, c'est que la couverture soit le plus grand possible. Parce que c'est la seule manire d'radiquer une maladie. Si tous les parents avaient continu  vacciner leurs gosses contre la rougeole, plutt que d'couter des gogos leur dire que les vaccins c'est dangereux, ben il n'y aurait plus de morts par la rougeole en France ! Si la rougeole revient, c'est  cause de tout ces crtins qui refusent la vaccination sans mme savoir pourquoi, et sans jamais rflchir aux consquences.


Moi qui croyait navement que ce dbut d'pidmie de rougeole tait conscutive  l'arriv de dizaines de milliers de clandestins ayant une faible couverture vaccinale (80%), surtout parmi les plus jeunes (beaucoup mentant sur leur ge) qui traversent  pied ou en voiture des pays beaucoup plus fortement touchs que le notre par la rougeole.. quand on a les chiffres. Cad pas pour la Lybie mais la situation sanitaire doit tre trs mdiocre vu la guerre civile et les mouvements de populations.

Sachant qu'en plus ils ne sont ni vaccins ni tests systmatiquement, et vont se retrouver largus en pleine nature, sans couverture sanitaire hormis via les hpitaux ... o ils entrent alors plus facilement en contact avec des personnes immunodprims et/ou vulnrables.

Non, ce sont des cas de gnration spontanes dans une des rgions ayant les plus forte couvertures vaccinale du pays, et il importe de culpabiliser le franais.

----------


## onilink_

C'est bien que des personnes comme Ray Corrigan essayent de faire comprendre au public l'ampleur de telles lois.
a m'a beaucoup tonn le manque de "vagues" contre ces articles de lois, quand ils ont t rendu public. Je me souviens que ACTA & co, beaucoup de gens en parlaient, il y avait beaucoup de vidos, beaucoup de partages sur les rseaux sociaux pour expliquer les risques.
Alors que cette fois, j'ai l'impression qu'il a fallu attendre une semaine juste avant que le vote ai lieu pour que le public ne commence a vraiment s'y intresser.

Bref, continuons d'en parler, jusqu' que le sujet soit "dfinitivement" clos (pour le meilleur je l'espre).

----------


## Grogro

> C'est bien ce qui est  craindre et pas pour les mdias  forte audience mais surtout pour les plus faibles o Google news est providentiel:


Et si, finalement, c'tait un mal pour un bien ? A court terme, il y aura des consquences conomiques pour les sites de presse, mais cela les forcera  s'adapter trs vite pour fidliser des lecteurs.

Pour avoir le plus de visibilit possible sur google news (ou sur facebook pour les rares articles de presse qui passent encore les nouveaux filtres de notre flux d'actus), les pigistes sont incits  orienter l'article et surtout le titre de sorte  avoir l'article le plus putaclic possible. Le sensationnalisme plutt que la rigueur, ce n'est pas nouveau depuis les annes 70, mais cette dynamique a pris une acclration spectaculaire depuis 10 ans. Si on enlve cette incitation conomique, que reste-t-il  un site de presse pour attirer les lecteurs ? les exclus, les articles de fond, les enqutes d'investigations, les interviews, les thmes peu ou pas abords par la presse dominante (gopolitique, news scientifiques srieuses, IT, conomie, social, infos locales, sports photogniques ignors par la grande presse, photographie, etc.)

Quels sont les sites de presse qui s'en tirent le mieux ? Les pure players qui produisent rellement du contenu. les Slate, Atlantico, Mediapart, The Conversation et j'en passe.

----------


## tanaka59

Ou comment instaurer la censure !

Un gouvernement de droite / centre , des mdias  gauche , une population qui vote aux extrmes .

Les mdias vont botter en touche ce que pense la population et ne pas retranscrire dans leurs colonnes ce qui est " logique de faire " et " attendu " . Rsultat les mdias nous pondent des neries ou nous sortent des sujets incomplets / ambigus / trompeurs / inepties en allant interviewer des catgories non reprsentatives ... Le gouvernement  une voie royal pour masquer son inaction et pondre des lois / taxes sur ce qui n'en ncessite pas et ajoute de lourdeur au systme .

On reparle des reformes des retraites ? De l'assurance chmage ? 

Quand un franais moyen et lambda fait part de son agacement cela en gne plus d'un , rsultat on essaye de faire pitsh dessus pour le museler . C'est trs facile de donner des leons de morales aux gens , sachant pertinemment qu'on se paye notre poire !

----------


## CaptainDangeax

Concernant l'article 13, C'est la continuit de toutes les tentatives de blocage du piratage et qui n'ont jamais abouti. Si c'est lisible, c'est copiable. Si le contenu n'est plus accessible en ligne, il est moins diffus, touche moins de public et donc rapporte moins d'argent. Tant que l'accs au contenu autoris sera plus complexe que l'accs au contenu pirat, le piratage aura de beaux jours devant lui. Exemple de ce qu'il faut faire : Steam, Gog et Humble Bundle. Je ne peux pas acheter tous les jeux au prix de sortie lorsqu'ils sortent. Mais je peux les acheter quand les prix baissent ou qu'il y a des soldes, des promos, des ventes par lot. Du coup, j'ai plus de jeux que je n'en ai jamais eu et tous sont achets. Un jeu achet fonctionne mieux, n'installe pas de saloperie avec, et on dispose d'un support.

Concernant l'article 11, une fois encore les propritaires des journaux qui ont fait du lobby pour avoir cette loi vont recevoir la monnaie de leur pice. Perso, je regarde la page d'accueil de google news puis je suis les liens vers les articles qui m'intressent, gnrant du trafic. Si l'article n'est pas sur la page de google news, je n'y vais mme pas, donc pas de trafic.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Directive Copyright : les eurodputs vont-ils retirer les articles litigieux ?*
*Des manifestations sont prvues le 26 aot avant le prochain vote*

Le 5 juillet, contre toute attente, la rforme controverse sur le droit d'auteur a t rejete par le Parlement europen en session plnire. Comme prvu, tous les eurodputs se sont prononcs sur le texte labor par la Commission des affaires juridiques du Parlement. Ledit texte a t adopt le 20 juin par la Commission juridique avec les articles 11 et 13 qui sont normment controverss.

Le premier instaure des taxes sur les liens Internet et le second encourage le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne. Le vote devait permettre de dcider soit d'approuver le texte sans discussion (et donc d'acclrer son adoption), soit de le rejeter en vue d'une rcriture avec un possible retrait des articles litigieux. Sur les 627 dputs prsents, 318 ont vot contre le texte alors que 278 l'ont approuv et 31 se sont abstenus. Ce qui a entrain le rejet du texte.

Cette premire victoire a t salue par Julia Reda, l'eurodpute qui a divulgu en janvier 2017 les plans de la Commission europenne et qui fut la premire personne  mettre en garde contre les dangers des articles 11 et 13. Mais le rejet du texte par le Parlement europen n'tait qu'un pas dans la bonne direction. Le sujet sera en effet dbattu par lensemble des eurodputs le mercredi 12 septembre prochain.

Mais avant ce vote crucial, de nouvelles manifestations sont prvues le 26 aot un peu partout en Europe, pour protester contre les points litigieux de la directive sur le droit d'auteur.


Rappelons qu'il y a eu de nombreuses protestations avant le vote du 5 juillet dernier : la Quadrature du Net qui a invit les Europens  soutenir la campagne #SaveTheLink ; Mozilla et la Free Software Foundation qui ont averti que le filtrage automatique pourrait cibler galement les plateformes d'hbergement comme Wikipdia et GitHub ; la mobilisation de Vint Cert, Tim Berners-Lee et d'autres sommits de l'Internet ; les protestations de diffrentes communauts wikipdiennes en Europe ou encore la mobilisation de prs de 150 organisations de plusieurs pays, y compris le Conseil National du Logiciel Libre (CNLL), Creative Commons et lEFF, etc. Tout cela a certainement influenc les eurodputs lors du dernier vote, et les partisans des articles 11 et 13 de la directive Copyright -  l'industrie de la presse et celle de l'audiovisuel - en sont bien conscients.

Aprs le vote, Robert Ashcroft, directeur excutif de PRS for Music, a par exemple dclar que la dcision du Parlement n'tait pas surprenante  vu le niveau de lobbying sans prcdent et la vaste campagne de dsinformation qui a accompagn ce vote . Avant d'ajouter qu' cause de ce lobbying des plateformes en ligne et l'industrie de la tech,  les dputs veulent plus de temps pour examiner les propositions.  Helen Smith, prsidente excutive d'Impala, un organisme de lobbying de l'industrie de la musique, a galement qualifi les campagnes contre la rforme sur le droit d'auteur de  dsinformation  qu'aurait mene l'industrie de la technologie. Et comme par concidence, alors qu'on approche le nouveau vote des eurodputs, une dizaine d'articles et de sites de campagne critiquant la rforme du droit d'auteur ont silencieusement disparu du moteur de recherche le plus populaire au monde,  savoir Google. C'est ce qu'a rcemment rapport l'eurodpute Julia Reda.

Ces articles incluaient un billet de blog de Julia Reda elle-mme dans lequel elle informait les Europens sur la position de leurs gouvernements sur le filtrage automatique de contenu mis en ligne et les liens sur les taxes ; des informations que nous avons rapportes ici.


Le site de campagne SaveTheLink aurait galement disparu de Google d'aprs Julia Reda. Mais est-ce simplement une erreur technique ou une tentative d'empcher un dbat ouvert et dmocratique de la part de l'industrie des mdias ? Dans le deuxime cas, cela montre, selon Julia Reda, comment l'industrie des mdias peut abuser des outils de rpression de la violation des droits d'auteur pour tenter de rduire au silence ceux qui s'opposent  ses intrts. Une raison de plus de se mobiliser avant le vote du 12 septembre pour empcher le pire de se produire. Elle invite donc les citoyens de l'UE  rejoindre les diffrentes manifestations qui auront lieu dans leur localit.

Source : Julia Reda

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Esprez-vous encore que les articles 11 et 13 soient supprims ou attnus ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique, pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences
 ::fleche::  UE : prs de 150 organisations se mobilisent avant le vote crucial du 5 juillet sur le copyright o les 751 membres du Parlement doivent se prononcer
 ::fleche::  La directive de filtrage automatique des contenus tlchargs en Europe est adopte dans le vote initial, premier pas vers la censure de l'internet ?
 ::fleche::  Les moteurs de recherche devraient-ils rmunrer les diteurs de presse pour afficher leurs articles ? Un projet adopt par les ambassadeurs de l'UE
 ::fleche::  UE : la France et deux autres pays militent pour le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, dans le cadre de la rforme sur le droit d'auteur

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les diteurs de presse franais et europens appellent les dputs  soutenir les  droits voisins ,*
*un droit de crance en cas de republication d'un article * 

Comme nous l'avons rapport, les gouvernements des tats membres de l'Union europenne ont rcemment adopt leur position sur la rforme du droit d'auteur, mais sans apporter de changements significatifs au filtrage automatique des tlchargements (uploads) et aux dispositions visant  taxer les liens.

Les informations sur cette directive europenne sur le copyright - un projet de rforme des droits dauteur dans le cadre du march numrique unique - ont t divulgues dbut 2017 par Julia Reda, eurodpute membre du Parti Pirate (PP). Il s'agit d'un parti politique engag dans la protection des droits et liberts fondamentales, aussi bien dans le domaine numrique qu'en dehors.

Deux articles dans le texte initial propos par la Commission europenne avaient particulirement provoqu pas mal de remous. Le premier, larticle 11, traitait du droit de reproduction des publications de presse et de les rendre accessibles au public. Le second, larticle 13, prconisait dobliger les services dhbergement duvres  surveiller les tlversements (uploads) de leurs utilisateurs, en mettant par exemple en place des technologies de filtrage des contenus.

En juillet, le Parlement europen a rejet la rforme europenne du droit dauteur qui visait  ladapter  lre numrique. Cette directive tait dfendue par les crateurs, les artistes et les diteurs de presse. Cette rforme devait notamment crer un  droit voisin  qui aurait permis aux journaux, aux magazines et aux agences de presse, comme lAgence France-Presse, dtre rmunrs lorsque leurs articles sont republis en ligne. La rforme du droit dauteur sera de nouveau dbattue au Parlement europen lors de la session plnire de septembre.

Dans une tribune publie dans Le Monde, Le Parisien et Les chos, Sammy Ketz, le directeur du bureau de lAFP  Bagdad, prend fait et cause pour linstauration dun droit voisin au profit de la presse, et surtout des diteurs. 78 journalistes ont sign le document, dont des membres du Monde ou du Figaro. 


 Nous appelons les dputs europens  rejeter toute tentative de suppression de larticle 11 de la proposition de la Commission europenne pour une directive sur le droit dauteur. Larticle 11 est une question de survie pour la presse indpendante en Europe. Cela donnerait aux diteurs de presse la proprit de leur travail en ligne,  une poque o les plateformes du net exploitent ces efforts gratuitement, en le montisant pour gnrer des revenus publicitaires au bnfice de la Silicon Valley.

 Sans le droit que larticle 11 consacrerait, les journalistes europens continueraient  travailler en ralit gratuitement pour les gants de la technologie : sans visibilit, sans reconnaissance et sans gratification.  lre des fausses nouvelles et des attaques contre les valeurs et les institutions dmocratiques, lEurope ne peut pas se permettre dappauvrir ses salles de rdaction et de museler sa presse indpendante. Lgislateurs europens : poursuivez votre rforme du droit dauteur et conservez larticle 11 ! 

*Des plateformes qui se servent sans payer*

 Soyons concrets, en plus de quarante ans de carrire, jai vu le nombre de journalistes sur le terrain diminuer de manire constante alors que les dangers nont cess de crotre. Nous sommes devenus des cibles et les reportages cotent de plus en plus cher. Fini lpoque o jallais  la guerre, en veste, ou en bras de chemise, un carnet dans ma poche, aux cts du photographe ou du vidaste. Aujourdhui, il faut des gilets pare-balles, des casques, des voitures blindes, parfois des gardes du corps pour viter dtre enlevs, des assurances. Qui paie de telles dpenses ? Les mdias, et cela est onreux.

 Or, les mdias qui produisent les contenus et qui envoient leurs journalistes risquer leur vie pour assurer une information fiable, pluraliste et complte, pour un cot de plus en plus lev, ne sont pas ceux qui en tirent les bnfices. Ce sont des plates-formes qui se servent sans payer. Cest comme si vous travailliez mais quune tierce personne rcoltait sans vergogne et  lil le fruit de votre travail. Si du point de vue moral cest injustifiable, du point de vue de la dmocratie a lest encore plus.

*Des mdias qui estiment avoir subi pendant trop longtemps*

 Combien damis ont cess de  raconter  car leur mdia fermait ou ne pouvait plus payer. Jusqu ce quils rangent leur stylo, posent leur appareil photo ou leur camra, ils avaient partag avec moi des peurs effroyables, terrs derrire un mur qui tremblait autant que nous sous limpact des explosions, des joies indescriptibles quand nous arrivions au but, que nous allions raconter au monde la  vrit  que nous avions vue de nos propres yeux, des rencontres inoues avec des seigneurs de guerre et leur cour dhommes arms jusquaux dents qui tripotaient leur pistolet ou leur poignard en souriant pendant que nous interrogions leur chef, la poignante tristesse qui semparait de nous face  des civils hbts pris au pige, des femmes protgeant maladroitement leurs enfants alors que les balles entaillaient le mur du rduit o elles avaient trouv refuge.

 Les mdias ont subi longtemps avant de ragir, sen prenant aux consquences plutt quaux causes. Faute dargent, on licencie les journalistes au point darriver parfois  la caricature : un journal sans journalistes ou presque.

 Dsormais, ils veulent faire valoir leurs droits pour pouvoir continuer  informer, ils demandent que soient partages les recettes commerciales avec les producteurs de ces contenus, quils soient mdias ou artistes. Cest a, les droits voisins . 

*La gratuit dInternet nen serait pas menac*

 Et bien sr, il faut cesser de gober le mensonge colport par Google et Facebook selon lequel la directive sur les droits voisins menace la gratuit dInternet. Non. La gratuit existera sur Internet car les gants du Net, qui captent actuellement les contenus ditoriaux gratuitement et engrangent des recettes publicitaires de ce fait, peuvent rtribuer les mdias sans faire payer les consommateurs.

 Difficile ? Impossible ? Pas du tout. Facebook a ralis un bnfice en 2017 de 16 milliards de dollars (13,8 milliards deuros) et Google de 12,7 milliards de dollars (10,9 milliards deuros). Il faut tout simplement quils paient leur cot. Ainsi les mdias continueront  vivre et eux participeront au pluralisme et  libert de la presse auxquels ils se dclarent attachs.

 Je suis convaincu que les dputs abuss par un lobbying mensonger ont dsormais compris que la gratuit dInternet nest pas en cause. Il sagit de la dfense de la libert de la presse, car si les journaux nont plus de journalistes, il ny aura plus cette libert  laquelle les dputs, quelles que soient leurs tiquettes politiques, sont attachs . 

*Un sujet qui ne fait cependant pas l'unanimit*

Tandis que certains soutiennent cette initiative, d'autres estiment qu'il revient aux mdias de rinventer ses modles :  Le Droit existe pour faire respecter la Justice. Pas pour tablir des rentes  travers la cration arbitraire de droits crances  

Source : Le Parisien

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des droits voisins ? 
 ::fleche::  Les GAFAM devraient-ils, selon vous, tre taxs lorsqu'ils publient des extraits d'articles en ligne ?
 ::fleche::  Les publications d'extraits contribuent-elles  faire baisser ou  faire augmenter le trafic des mdias ?
 ::fleche::  Lorsque vous lisez un extrait d'article sur Google News par exemple, vous rendez-vous sur le site pour le lire en entier ou bien vous en contentez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'opinion de ceux qui pensent qu'il revient aux mdias de rinventer ses modles ?
 ::fleche::  Dans ce cas, quelles solutions pourraient-ils envisager ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Star Citizen : la Cour donne raison  l'diteur qui a refus de rembourser l'un des premiers investisseurs, le jeu a gnr plus de 200 millions de $
 ::fleche::  Mcontent de la presse, Elon Musk veux crer le site "Pravda" pour noter les articles et tracer la crdibilit des journalistes et des mdias
 ::fleche::  La dictature d'Apple News sur la presse en ligne : amateurisme, opacit et copinage ?
 ::fleche::  Un organisme de presse dcide de proposer  ses lecteurs d'accepter de miner de la cryptomonnaie Monero, s'ils ont activ un bloqueur de pub

----------


## Tagashy

> que nous allions raconter au monde la  vrit  que nous avions vue de nos propres yeux


Du coup c'est pas la vrit mais ce qu'il veulent faire entendre ^^ ( savoir l'opinion de ceux qui ont le contrle du journal et donc les sous) 




> Des mdias qui estiment avoir subi pendant trop longtemps


je me permet de corriger :



> Des mdias qui ont entub les gens pendant trop longtemps





> Faute dargent, on licencie les journalistes au point darriver parfois  la caricature : un journal sans journalistes ou presque.


C'est malheureusement pas une caricature mais la ralit. a sappelle faire le "buzz" en reprenant un article de l'AFP et en exagrant certain point jusqu' la limite du ridicule.




> Le Droit existe pour faire respecter la Justice. Pas pour tablir des rentes  travers la cration arbitraire de droits crances


entirement d'accord

----------


## byrautor

Bien d'accord

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les informations sur cette directive europenne sur le copyright - un projet de rforme des droits dauteur dans le cadre du march numrique unique - ont t divulgues dbut 2017 par Julia Reda, eurodpute membre du *Parti Pirate* (PP). Il s'agit d'*un parti politique engag dans la protection des droits et liberts fondamentales, aussi bien dans le domaine numrique qu'en dehors.*


J'ai arrt de lire l'article  ce moment l.

Je pense que les chroniqueurs d'actualits de dveloppez.com devraient faire preuve d'une certains modration.

----------


## Jipt

> Je pense que les chroniqueurs d'actualits de dveloppez.com devraient faire preuve d'une certains modration.


et ne parler que de certains partis politiques et pas d'autres, qui te dfrisent alors que pourtant tout autant dmocratiquement lus que les premiers ?

a ne s'appelle pas de la... censure, ce que tu prconises ?

----------


## cdubet

La presse ecrite traverse une crise, c est certain.
De la a tout mettre sur le dos d internet et d appeller a un systeme de censure automatique, il y a quand meme une marge.
Surtout qu il n est meme pas sur qu un tel systeme sauve leur jobs ...
Si les journaux ne veulent pas se faire pomper par google, il y a une solution assez simple : ne pas demande l indexation des pages (aka robots.txt)
Certainq journeaux avaient essay. mais evidement leur nombre de visite avait chute et comme ils vivent de la pub c est pas terrible (je parle ici du journal complet. a part le canard enchaine, TOUS les journaux sont tributaire de la pub)

Si un systeme tel qu il le demande se met en place, on va surtout voir les ayant droits coller des proces non pas a google (complique et cher car ils ont les moyens de se payer des avocats) mais a des cibles plus faciles : particuliers, PME, ecoles.
En allemagne un photographe a reussit a faire condamner une ecole : son crime ?
avoir mit on line les travaux de ses eleves et une eleve avait utilise une photo dudit photographe ...

----------


## ddoumeche

> et ne parler que de certains partis politiques et pas d'autres, qui te dfrisent alors que pourtant tout autant dmocratiquement lus que les premiers ?
> 
> a ne s'appelle pas de la... censure, ce que tu prconises ?


Le Parti Pirate n'est-il pas un parti politique prnant le piratage informatique, le peer-to-peer, et ne respectant pas le droit d'auteur en gnral peut-tre ?

----------


## Neckara

> Le Parti Pirate n'est-il pas un parti politique prnant le piratage informatique, le peer-to-peer, et ne respectant pas le droit d'auteur en gnral peut-tre ?


Voici comme ils se prsentent:



> Le Parti Pirate est un mouvement politique international ralliant celles et ceux qui aspirent  une socit capable de :
> 
> Partager fraternellement les savoirs culturels et scientifiques de lhumanit ;
> Protger lgalit des droits des citoyens grce des institutions humaines et transparentes ;
> Dfendre les liberts fondamentales sur Internet comme dans la vie quotidienne.
> 
> Ltymologie du mot "pirate" nous rappelle quil vient du grec pierao  qui pourrait se traduire par "essayer, tenter sa chance  laventure",  repris en latin sous la forme pirata signifiant "qui est entreprenant". 
> 
> Ainsi, face aux systmes politiques et conomiques actuels, dpasss par  la rvolution numrique, le Parti Pirate constitue une nouvelle  aventure humaine pour construire et apporter une rponse politique aux  aspirations des citoyens pour un monde rellement libre, juste et  solidaire.


https://partipirate.org/




> Depuis 2006, le Parti Pirate rassemble des citoyens du monde entier. Les  Pirates dfendent les droits et liberts fondamentaux, librent l'accs   la culture et au savoir, et luttent contre les monopoles privs et le  systme des brevets. Pour ces ides, on nous traite de "_pirates_".  Partage n'est pas pillage, et nous pensons que le bien commun devrait  primer sur quelques intrts privs, commerciaux ou politiques. Aussi,  nous avons form ce parti politique d'un genre nouveau, pour laborer un  projet global de socit, ambitieux mais raliste. Nos propositions incluent, entre autres, la *lgalisation du partage hors march*, l'*ouverture des donnes publiques*, la lutte *contre le fichage abusif* et le renforcement de l'*indpendance de la justice* et la *transparence de la vie politique*.  Nous voulons permettre aux citoyens de se rapproprier la vie  politique, pour que notre dmocratie mrite pleinement son nom !  cet  effet, nous utilisons, dveloppons, et encourageons la forme la plus  aboutie de la dmocratie liquide (Liqdem). 
> Le Parti Pirate est membre du Parti Pirate International (PPI).  Nous avons t prsents, avec une dynamique et des rsultats  intressants, aux lections lgislatives de 2012. Chemin, un peu lent,  mais encourageant les tapes des Municipales et Europennes de 2014. Et  bientt en vue, accompagnant une croissance et une diffusion des ides  pirates, les lgislatives de 2017.


https://wiki.partipirate.org/Accueil

Je ne suis pas sr que le parti pirate prne le piratage informatique (je ne trouve tout du moins pas d'informations  ce sujet aprs une trs rapide recherche).
Pour le peer-to-peer, je ne vois pas ce qui te gne dedans.


En ce qui concerne le droit d'auteur, je sais qu'ils promeuvent des licences alternatives, et appellent  la rforme du droit d'auteur.
Pour le respect du droit d'auteur, je n'ai aussi pas d'informations  ce sujet pour le moment.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Directive Copyright : les amendements aux articles 11 et 13 proposs par deux eurodputs*
*avant le vote du 12 septembre*

La trs controverse directive pour le droit dauteur est sur le point de passer  nouveau lpreuve du vote. Mais cette fois, il reviendra aux 751 eurodputs de se prononcer sur la question. Le vote est prvu pour le 12 septembre et jusquau 05 septembre, les dputs europens ont la possibilit dapporter dventuels amendements. Cest donc par ce canal que deux dputs ont soumis leurs propositions damendements pour les articles 11 et 13 si controverss de la directive. 

Pour rappel, comme lexpliquait Ray Corrigan, un informaticien britannique, larticle 11 stipule que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence. Pour lui, aucune technologie nest en mesure de distinguer le contenu contrevenant au droit dauteur du contenu lgal sauf au niveau le plus basique. Linformaticien expliquant galement larticle 13 dit quil vise  instaurer le filtrage automatique  des fins de censure de tout contenu mis en ligne. 

Ntant pas trs optimiste quant  cet article, il a rellement mis en doute la probabilit quil ait leffet escompt.  Tant l'article 11 que l'article 13 de la nouvelle directive propose sur le droit d'auteur ont des consquences ngatives prvisibles et graves et ils ne rgleront probablement pas les problmes auxquels ils sont destins , a-t-il conclu. 


Cest donc au cur de toute cette controverse que l'Allemand Axel Voss du Parti Populaire Europen (PPE) et le Franais Jean-Marie Cavada de l'Alliance des Dmocrates et des Libraux pour l'Europe (ADLE) ont dcid de soumettre  lapprobation de leurs collgues, des versions alternatives de ces deux articles. Le premier propose un amendement des deux articles pendant que le second nen propose que pour larticle 13. 

Concernant larticle 11, leurodput Voss na pas chang son fusil dpaule. Il campe toujours sur sa position qui implique ltablissement dun droit dauteur accessoire. En dpit de la lettre ouverte que plus de 100 dputs lui ont envoye dbut juin pour sopposer  ce nouveau droit dauteur accessoire ainsi que de la vive protestation de groupes de consommateurs, de petits diteurs, de la socit civile et des centaines dexperts juridiques, Axel Voss ne semble pas prt  lcher le morceau quant  cet article.

Sa proposition darticle 11 alternatif tend lapplication de la directive  toutes les utilisations numriques, de la mise en ligne aux archives numriques, en passant par les analyses, le partage sur cl USB ou encore les mails. Elle conserve galement la dure de protection de 5 ans. La proposition reconduit laccord conclu entre les organisations de journalistes et les associations dditeurs de presse pour  assurer une juste part aux journalistes des avantages dcoulant du futur droit voisin des diteurs . 


Dans un tweet o il dcrit sa proposition, le dput Voss a expliqu que sa version de larticle 13 impliquait une responsabilit totale et intgrale de la plateforme en cause sans absolument aucun mcanisme de protection des utilisateurs. La responsabilit des plateformes ne serait leve que pour les cas de tlchargement  des fins non commerciales de contenus dont les titulaires des droits ont conclu un accord avec ces plateformes. 

Il explique galement que sa version nobligeait pas les plateformes  prendre de mesures de filtrage automatique, omettant de prciser quune fois leur responsabilit pleinement engage, ces plateformes nauraient aucun autre choix que celui de mettre en uvre une combinaison de mcanismes de filtrage et de conditions leur permettant de supprimer unilatralement du contenu. Les utilisateurs nauraient donc absolument plus aucune garantie de quelque nature que ce soit.

L'eurodput Jean-Marie Cavada quant  lui, a propos une version alternative de l'article 13 qui se rapproche considrablement de celle du dput Voss mais qui est beaucoup plus subtile. Il prne galement la responsabilit directe et entire des plateformes sauf quavec sa proposition, accord avec les titulaires des droits ou pas, la responsabilit des plateformes est entirement engage. Sa proposition stend  tous les titulaires de droits et seules les utilisations  des fins non commerciales seront couvertes par des accords de licence. 

Elle impose galement aux plateformes de sassurer en tout temps de la non-disponibilit de contenu illicite. Le dput Cavada noffre dans sa proposition aucune garantie aux utilisateurs. Aucun mcanisme ne peut donc empcher les titulaires de droits dabuser de leurs droits et du systme. La proposition stipule que ni le public, ni les utilisateurs, ni les autorits publiques nont droit  une quelconque transparence. Ce droit nest accord quaux titulaires de droits. De plus, le vague autour des mesures  appliquer reprsente un solide tremplin pour la fragmentation du march unique, vu que chaque Etat interprtera larticle 13 comme il lui sied.

*Source :*  CopyBuzz

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? 
 ::fleche::  Quel est votre sentiment  propos de ces propositions ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle est votre position globale sur le droit dauteur ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences

 ::fleche::  Directive sur le copyright : le Parlement europen va se prononcer  nouveau le 12 septembre aprs avoir rejet le texte initial

 ::fleche::  Le Parlement europen rejette la directive sur le copyright et ouvre  la voie  une suppression ou rcriture des points litigieux

----------


## CinePhil

Directives en pagaille, rglements en masse, sur-rglementation par certains tats (la France est plutt coutumire du fait), privations de liberts en cascade... et il va encore se trouver des gens pour dire que l'UE est librale !  ::roll:: 

Ce projet est une lourde atteinte au droit d'expression de publication, de partage des connaissances. C'est le flicage d'internet. C'est le retour de la Stasi, du KGB... en EURSS.  ::furax::

----------


## Ryu2000

> La trs controverse directive pour le droit dauteur est sur le point de passer  nouveau lpreuve du vote. Mais cette fois, *il reviendra aux 751 eurodputs de se prononcer sur la question*. Le vote est prvu pour le 12 septembre et jusquau 05 septembre, les dputs europens ont la possibilit dapporter dventuels amendements. *Cest donc par ce canal que deux dputs ont soumis leurs propositions damendements pour les articles 11 et 13 si controverss de la directive*.


2 dputs ont propos un truc, peut tre qu'une crasante partie des dputs se prononcera contre.
On ne sait pas, peut tre qu'ils vont essayer de comprendre ces 2 articles et ne pas couter les lobbys.

La date limite pour dposer lamendement c'est le 5 Septembre et la date du vote c'est le 12 ?
Les dputs n'ont que 7 jours pour comprendre et avoir un avis sur 2 articles ?!
Comment a ce fait que c'est aussi rapide ?
Je pensais que tout tranait beaucoup plus que a...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La Wikimedia Foundation prvient l'Europe que ses rformes sur le copyright reprsentent une menace,*
*pour linternet collaboratif et ouvert * 

La Wikimedia Foundation a lanc un avertissement svre contre une proposition de rforme du droit dauteur en Europe qui devrait tre vote par le Parlement europen la semaine prochaine. 

Dans un billet intitul Votre internet est en danger. Voici pourquoi vous devriez vous intresser  la Rforme europenne du droit dauteur, Maria Sefidari de Wikimedia a dabord commenc par brosser le contexte, comme pour rappeler aux internautes pourquoi il sagit dune cause importante  dfendre :

 En 2001, le Parlement europen a adopt des rglementations et a promulgu des lgislations sur le droit dauteur afin de rglementer internet. La Toile commenait  peine  retrouver ses marques aprs lclatement de la bulle internet. Wikipdia venait de natre, et il y avait  lpoque 29 millions de sites internet. Personne ne pouvait imaginer lavenir de cet cosystme en croissance rapide. Aujourdhui, internet est encore plus complexe. Plus dun milliard de sites, une plthore dapplis mobiles et des milliards dutilisateurs supplmentaires. Nous sommes plus interconnects que jamais. Notre monde na jamais autant ressembl  un village plantaire. Mais aprs 17 ans, les lois qui protgent ce contenu et ses crateurs nont pas t  la mesure de la croissance exponentielle et de lvolution du web  

Et de continuer en disant que  La semaine prochaine, le Parlement europen dcidera comment les informations en ligne doivent tre partages. Cette dcision pourrait avoir un impact significatif sur la faon dont nous interagissons dans un monde numrique de plus en plus connect.  compter daujourdhui et jusquau 5 septembre, nous avons ce qui pourrait tre notre dernire chance de dfinir ce  quoi ressemblera linternet du futur. La prochaine vague de rglementations  ltude au Parlement europen permettra davantage dinnovation et de croissance, ou bridera linternet libre et dynamique qui a permis  la crativit,  linnovation et  la collaboration de prosprer. Cest important car le droit dauteur ne touche pas seulement les livres et la musique. Il dtermine profondment la faon dont les personnes communiquent et crent sur internet et produit des effets dans la dure.  


Wikimedia estime que cest la raison pour laquelle nous ne devons pas oublier lobjectif initial de cet amendement lgislatif : tablir des rgles du droit dauteur qui fonctionnent pour un internet en volution rapide, divers et ouvert.

*Une rforme qui menace linternet collaboratif et ouvert*

La fondation estime que le contexte mme dans lequel le droit dauteur intervient a radicalement chang. Pour illustrer son propos, elle sappuie sur Wikipdia : Cest une plateforme qui,  linstar dune grande partie dinternet aujourdhui, est rendue possible par des gens qui agissent en tant que consommateurs et crateurs. Les gens lisent Wikipdia, mais ils crivent et modifient galement les articles, prennent des photos pour Wikimedia Commons ou contribuent  dautres projets de savoir libre de Wikimedia. Le contenu sur Wikipdia est disponible en vertu dune licence gratuite que tout le monde peut utiliser, copier ou remixer.

Chaque mois, des centaines de bnvoles prennent des dcisions  propos du contenu  inclure dans Wikipdia, sur ce qui constitue une violation de droit dauteur et quand ces dcisions doivent tre rvises.  Et cest bien ainsi. Cela permet aux gens, et non  des algorithmes, de prendre des dcisions sur le savoir qui doit tre prsent au reste du monde , note-t-elle. 

Pour la fondation, lvolution de la Directive de lUE sur le droit dauteur pourrait avoir de graves implications pour Wikipdia et dautres sites web indpendants et  but non lucratif du mme type l'Everest.

Aujourdhui, internet est collaboratif et ouvert par nature. Cest pourquoi nos reprsentants auprs de lUE doivent tablir des politiques qui promeuvent le libre change dinformations en ligne, pour tout le monde.

*LEurope mne le bon combat mais de la mauvaise faon*

 Nous appelons instamment les reprsentants de lUE  soutenir une rforme qui ajoute des protections essentielles pour les uvres artistiques, historiques et culturelles qui sont dans le domaine public, et  limiter les nouveaux droits exclusifs relatifs aux uvres existantes qui sont dj libres de droits dauteur . 


Wikimedia pense que le monde doit sinquiter des nouvelles propositions visant  introduire un systme qui filtrerait automatiquement les informations avant quelles apparaissent en ligne. Pour en souligner les limites, la fondation explique  Quavec des filtres de tlchargement obligatoires, les plateformes seraient forces de crer des systmes coteux, souvent biaiss, pour examiner et exclure automatiquement les violations potentielles de droit dauteur sur leurs sites. Lexprience nous a appris que ces systmes sont dfaillants et donnent souvent lieu  de fausses alertes. Prenez par exemple ce professeur allemand qui a reu plusieurs fois des avis de violation de droit dauteur lorsquil a utilis de la musique de Beethoven, Bartok et Schubert, qui est dans le domaine public, dans des vidos sur YouTube . 

*Les humains plus efficaces que les algorithmes ?*

Wikimedia indique quInternet a dj cr des faons de grer ces problmes :   Par exemple, les contributeurs  Wikipdia dploient dj des efforts considrables pour identifier et supprimer le contenu qui viole les droits dauteur, lorsquil apparat. Ce systme, qui sappuie dans une large mesure sur des efforts humains, est trs efficace pour empcher les violations de droits dauteur . 


La fondation note que beaucoup des discussions entourant la rforme introduite par la Directive sur le droit dauteur ont t domines par les relations de march entre les gros dtenteurs de droits et les plateformes internet  but lucratif. Pourtant, cette petite minorit de reflte pas la diversit des sites web et des utilisateurs sur internet aujourdhui.  Les Wikipdiens sont anims par une passion de linformation et un sens de la communaut. Nous navons aucun but lucratif, nous sommes totalement indpendants et administrs seulement par des bnvoles. Nous exhortons les dputs europens  tenir compte des besoins de cette majorit silencieuse en ligne au moment de concevoir des politiques de droit dauteur qui fonctionnent pour internet dans sa globalit  

*LEurope est invite  se canaliser*

Alors que des amendements au projet de Directive sur le droit dauteur sont tudis, Wikimedia appelle vivement le Parlement europen  crer une rforme sur le droit dauteur qui tienne compte de lvolution des usages dinternet aujourdhui.  Nous ne devons pas oublier le problme initial que les dcideurs politiques visent  rsoudre : aligner les rgles relatives au droit dauteur sur un monde numrique sensiblement plus tendu et plus complexe et lever les barrires transfrontalires. Par ailleurs, nous ne devons pas trahir la vision qui a prsid  la cration dinternet : rester un espace ouvert et accessible  tous  

Les partisans des propositions de rforme soutiennent quelles vont aider les crateurs europens  tre rcompenss de manire quitable pour leur travail. Mais les critiques affirment que les propositions ne sont pas quilibres et vont freiner la libert crative des internautes de partager et de commenter le contenu en ligne.

Pour rappel, Ray Corrigan, matre de confrences  la facult des sciences de l'ingnierie et mathmatiques de l'Universit Ouverte du Royaume-Uni, a fait un billet pour dcrypter les articles 11 et 13 qui sont controverss. L'ide de larticle 11 est que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence. Tandis que larticle 13 vise  instaurer le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, puisque ce sont des algorithmes qui devraient juger quel contenu a le droit d'apparatre sur Internet.

Source : billet Wikimedia

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des articles 11 (taxes sur la publication d'extrait avec des liens pointant vers les sites d'o ils sont issus) et 13 (filtrage automatique des contenus) ?
 ::fleche::  La mise en garde de Wikimedia vous semble-t-elle justifie ou est-ce juste un moyen d'viter les procs en cascade pour violation de l'article 11 ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Des bailleurs de fonds europens crent une coalition pour interdire aux scientifiques bnficiaires, de publier dans des revues payantes ds 2020
 ::fleche::  Huawei russit galement  s'imposer comme second vendeur de smartphones au 2T18 en Europe, malgr un essoufflement dans la rgion EMEA
 ::fleche::  Le nombre de cookies tiers prsents sur les sites Web en Europe a considrablement diminu, aprs l'entre en vigueur du RGPD
 ::fleche::  IDC : les ventes de tablettes sont toujours en baisse en Europe au second trimestre, mais Apple et Huawei affichent de la croissance
 ::fleche::  Facebook prsente ses rsultats du 2T18 avec un chiffre d'affaires qui bondit de 42 %, malgr une diminution des utilisateurs journaliers europens

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Directives en pagaille, rglements en masse, sur-rglementation par certains tats (la France est plutt coutumire du fait), privations de liberts en cascade... et il va encore se trouver des gens pour dire que l'UE est librale ! 
> 
> Ce projet est une lourde atteinte au droit d'expression de publication, de partage des connaissances. C'est le flicage d'internet. C'est le retour de la Stasi, du KGB... en EURSS.


Librales <> dfenseur des liberts

L'UE est librale dans sa politique conomique, mais liberticide dans ses politiques sociales et socitales. Toutes ses actions ne sont tournes que vers un mme but, protg le capital et les rentes des actionnaires et autres banquiers, et restreindre au maximum les moyens de communication et de diffusion d'informations non contrles, non estampilles "Acceptable par le pouvoir en place". 
Comme toute bonne dictature, le but est de maintenir le peuple dans l'ignorance. 
Les dictatures que tu cites (certainement parce qu'elles sont associes -  tort - au communisme), n'ont rien  envier  celle qui se met petit  petit en place dans l'UE et tous les pays dits dvelopps, qui consiste  transformer un travailleur en un esclave (ou un serf pour tre moins brutal), une masse corvable  souhait, que l'on opprime par la consommation et le besoin d'avoir, en le lobotomisant  coup de publicit et de pseudo-informations. Le tout tant de donner l'illusion qu'il est dcisionnaire : "vous avez vot pour M. Macron", alors qu'il n'est simplement que manipuler. 
Ceux qui ne votent pas n'ont pas d'opinion, ne s'intressent pas  la politique, sont des parias. On peut donc dire qu'ils ne comptent pas, et donc qu'une personne lue avec 10-15% des inscrits est lue PAR LE PEUPLE, et lgitime  le reprsenter (et mme l'insulter comme le fait notre cher Prsident).

Oui, l'UE est librale, et mme pas qu'un peu. Et oui, l'UE est liberticide, pour les mmes raisons.

----------


## Itachiaurion

L'UE n'est malheureusement que le reflet des tats qui la composes, des tats en majorit libral et plus ou moins liberticide avec de nombreuse nuances en commenant de la Pologne jusqu'au tats dEurope du nord. L dessus tous les tats sont a peu prs d'accord sur une chose, internet est bien trop peu taxer et rguler comme a, ce n'est pas bon du tout eux. Aussi la faute au mdia qui sont d'un silence coupable ne parlant jamais de ce genre de projet de lois et n'expliquant pas non plus la grande ferveur des dputs franais a pousser le projet. Quand il faut rler parce que Macron est pas gentil il y a du monde, mais quand l'on veut faire voter une loi pour eux, plus personne. Comme lors de son refus le projet de loi a l'air compltement dystopique et inenvisageable a mettre en place aussi je souhaite vraiment son chec le plus total a l'assembl.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'UE n'est malheureusement que le reflet des tats qui la composes


C'est plutt le reflet des lobbies.
L'UE centralise les dputs dans un mme btiment donc a simplifie leur travail. (ils n'ont plus  aller dans 28 pays et corrompre 28 gouvernements, l tout est centralis)

Bruxelles, les lobbies  la manuvre
Bruxelles, paradis des lobbies

Il y a des intrts privs qui manipulent l'opinion des dputs. (a doit tre facile de les corrompre)
 Bruxelles, plongez dans la discrte mais intense bataille que les lobbies livrent  lintrt gnral

----------


## CinePhil

> Librales <> dfenseur des liberts


Elle est bien bonne celle-l !  ::ptdr:: 

Le libralisme est une philosophie des droits naturels, au premier desquels figure la libert.




> L'UE est librale dans sa politique conomique


Elle le fut un peu quand elle fora les tats  casser les monopoles publics, ce qui n'est d'ailleurs pas encore totalement accompli, hlas !
Elle le fut aussi quand elle instaura la libert des changes conomiques  l'intrieur de l'Union Europenne (la CEE  l'poque).

Elle ne l'est pas du tout quand elle rglemente  tout va, instaure des normes sur tout et n'importe quoi, intervient  tout bout de champ... et ce projet en est la preuve.




> Toutes ses actions ne sont tournes que vers un mme but, protg le capital et les rentes des actionnaires et autres banquiers...


Blabla clich anti-capitaliste habituel.
Sans le capitalisme, tu ne serais pas l  publier sur ce site Internet (construit et entretenu avec du capital),  l'aide de l'appareil qui te sert  crire (conu, produit et achemin jusqu' toi grce  du capital).




> Les dictatures que tu cites (certainement parce qu'elles sont associes -  tort - au communisme), n'ont rien  envier  celle qui se met petit  petit en place dans l'UE et tous les pays dits dvelopps, qui consiste  transformer un travailleur en un esclave (ou un serf pour tre moins brutal)


Tu ne veux pas tre "esclave" d'un patron ? DMISSIONNE ! Monte ta propre activit solidaire avec des potes ; avancez vous-mme vers votre idal collectiviste. Tant que tu vous ne forcez pas les autres  faire pareil, aucun libral n'y trouvera  redire.

L'inverse est rarement vrai et les dictatures voques, qui se revendiquaient d'une forme ou l'autre de socialisme, l'ont dmontr avec horreur.




> une masse corvable  souhait, que l'on opprime par la consommation et le besoin d'avoir


Qui t'oblige  "consommer" ? Qui t'oblige  "avoir" ?




> en le lobotomisant  coup de publicit et de pseudo-informations


Qui t'oblige  regarder la publicit et surtout  succomber  ses messages ?
Qui t'oblige  regarder, couter ou lire les grands mdias d'information ?




> Ceux qui ne votent pas n'ont pas d'opinion, ne s'intressent pas  la politique, sont des parias.


Je m'intresse  la politique et je ne vote plus depuis plusieurs annes.
Ta phrase est donc fausse.  ::mrgreen:: 
https://www.contrepoints.org/2015/12...-temps-a-voter
https://youwilldieoverthere.wordpres...teau-de-carte/
http://www.les-crises.fr/la-greve-de...ctave-mirbeau/




> Oui, l'UE est librale, et mme pas qu'un peu.


Non et j'ai expliqu pourquoi. Tu n'as rien dmontr pour appuyer ton affirmation.
Mais peut-tre que, comme beaucoup, tu ne sais tout simplement pas ce qu'est le libralisme ?
https://www.wikiberal.org/wiki/Lib%C3%A9ralisme




> Et oui, l'UE est liberticide, pour les mmes raisons.


Liberticide parce que de plus en plus collectiviste, comme tous les rgimes collectivistes dans l'histoire, parce que le collectivisme ne peut exister que par la privation de libert.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le libralisme est une philosophie des droits naturels, au premier desquels figure la libert.


"libralisme" est un terme qui a plusieurs sens trs diffrents. (Wikipedia les prsente pas toutes)




> Sans le capitalisme, tu ne serais pas l  publier sur ce site Internet (construit et entretenu avec du capital),  l'aide de l'appareil qui te sert  crire (conu, produit et achemin jusqu' toi grce  du capital).


Le capitalisme a plusieurs formes, et le ct "tout pour les actionnaires" craint.
Le capitalisme actuel est nul, c'est la finance qui fait n'importe quoi (on fait des paries sur n'importe quoi), des banquiers s'enrichissent pendant que le monde suffoque.
 chaque cycle, le capitalisme mute dans une forme pire que la prcdente.

Avant les annes 80, les bnfices revenaient aux employs, c'tait beaucoup plus logique.




> Qui t'oblige  regarder la publicit et surtout  succomber  ses messages ?


La publicit est partout, elle est sur les bus, sur les murs, etc.
Comme les internautes utilisent adblock, maintenant il y a du placement de produit dans les vidos YouTube.

----------


## CinePhil

> L'UE n'est malheureusement que le reflet des tats qui la composes, des tats en majorit libral et plus ou moins liberticide


Dcidment, vous tes trs drles aujourd'hui !  ::ptdr:: 

Des tat libraux liberticides !  ::lol::  ::ptdr::  ::roll:: 
Vous ne craignez pas l'emploi des oxymores, vous !




> en commenant de la Pologne


45me dans le classement de la libert conomique de la Heritage Foundation. C'est mieux que la France (71me) mais il y a beaucoup mieux. Comme la France, la Pologne est situe dans les "Moderatly free".




> jusqu'au tats dEurope du nord


Voyons...
Finlande : 26me (Mostly free), pas mal !
Norvge : 23me, pas mal non plus !
Sude : 15me, on approche du top mais ce n'est pas encore a !
Danemark : 12me, on approche encore !
Islande : 11me, presque le top ten !
Irlande : 6me, a y est ; on est dans le top ten !

C'est effectivement mieux que la France ! Voyons les rsultats maintenant...
Taux de chmage (2017) :
Pologne : 4,9
Finlande : 8,6
Norvge : 4
Sude : 6,7
Danemark : 5,7
Islande : 2,8
Irlande : 6,7

France : 9,4
=> Les pays cits plus libres conomiquement ont un plus faible taux de chmage que la France.

PIB par habitant :
Pologne : 29 300
Finlande : 44 050
Norvge : 58 790
Sude : 48 905
Danemark : 49 600
Islande : 52 150
Irlande : 71 472

France : 43 600
=> C'est moins flagrant mais la France est quand mme  la trane. C'est vrai que la Pologne est encore moins forte. Elle vient aussi de beaucoup plus loin, ayant appartenu au "bloc sovitique".

C'est quand mme pas mal, la libert, non ?  :;): 




> L dessus tous les tats sont a peu prs d'accord sur une chose, internet est bien trop peu taxer et rguler comme a, ce n'est pas bon du tout eux.


Ce qui n'est pas du tout libral ! #TaxIsTheft




> Aussi la faute au mdia


... qui sont largement subventionns par qui ?  :;):

----------


## CinePhil

> C'est plutt le reflet des lobbies.


Ce qui est marrant dans cette affaire, et pour revenir au sujet, c'est que les promoteurs de ce projet rlent contre les lobbies qui ont influenc les dputs qui ont vot contre ou se sont abstenu.  ::ptdr::

----------


## CinePhil

> "libralisme" est un terme qui a plusieurs sens trs diffrents. (Wikipedia les prsente pas toutes)


Ah ! Quelles dfinitions ? 




> Le capitalisme a plusieurs formes, et le ct "tout pour les actionnaires" craint.


Sans actionnaire, pas d'entreprise. Sans entreprise, peu d'emplois.
Mais si tu prfres une France avec encore plus de chmage...  ::(: 




> Avant les annes 80, les bnfices revenaient aux employs, c'tait beaucoup plus logique.


LOL !  ::ptdr:: 

Participation : 



> L'ordonnance prvoyant la participation financire des salaris aux bnfices de leur entreprise a t prise en 19596. Ce dispositif est alors facultatif ; il est soumis  la conclusion d'un accord de branche ou d'entreprise.
> 
> Ce mode de rmunration est devenu obligatoire dans les entreprises de plus de 100 salaris en 19677,8. La participation est exonre d'impt et de cotisations sociales et son mode de calcul est fix. Ces ordonnances subiront trs peu de modifications par la suite.
> 
> En 1973, une loi est vote, reprenant les ordonnances de 1959 et 1967 et prcisant les champs des entreprises concernes et les conditions de conclusion d'un accord de participation9. En 1986, une ordonnance prvoira de nouvelles exonrations fiscales sur la participation, notamment en matire d'impt sur les socits, le report des dficits antrieurs ainsi que la prise en compte du personnel temporaire pour la dtermination des seuils10.
> 
> En 1990, une nouvelle loi fixe le seuil d'effectif pour le versement de la participation  50 salaris11. En 1994, une loi modifiera lgrement le dispositif de participation pour intgrer l'anciennet dans les critres de rpartition de la rserve de participation et intgrera la participation dans le Code du Travail.


=> C'est donc surtout depuis les annes 1980 et mme les annes 1990 que la participation a vu son essor.

Intressement :



> Le systme est n d'une ordonnance de 19591, modifie en 1986.
> 
> Comme pour la participation, l'intressement fait l'objet d'un accord entre l'entreprise et les salaris ou leurs reprsentants. Cet accord fixe notamment la formule de calcul et les modalits de rpartition, qui sont identiques  la participation (rpartition en fonction du salaire,  la dure de prsence, ou uniforme).
> 
> Soit le salari choisit d'tre pay immdiatement de la somme dfinie2, soit il choisit de la placer pour 5 ans minimum3.  dfaut de choix formul par le salari, depuis la rforme de 2015  loi Macron , le placement est impos sur le placement le moins  risque du plan d'pargne salariale de l'entreprise concerne.
> 
> La loi de 2006 cre un intressement de projet susceptible de profiter aux salaris de plusieurs entreprises mobilises sur un chantier commun4.
> 
> L'intressement des salaris n'est utilis que dans 10 % des petites et moyennes entreprises (PME), selon le Medef5.
> ...


=> Idem !




> La publicit est partout, elle est sur les bus, sur les murs, etc.


Et alors, qui t'oblige  la suivre ? (bis repetita)
A toi de ne pas tre le mouton qui suit la pub !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah ! Quelles dfinitions ?


Je matrise pas le sujet assez loin.  ::(:  ::?:  ::calim2:: 
Je sais juste qu'il y a diffrents types de libralisme (ben dj : libralisme classique / libralisme conomique / libralisme politique / libertarianisme).
Moi a me fait penser  "libral-libertaire", il y a aucune limite et a fini en pdophilie ou d'autres trucs atroce, mais l c'est pas le sujet... (en tout cas cette forme de libralisme craint, il n'y a pas de moral, pas de limite et c'est dirig par le dsir)

Si on regarde que le libralisme conomique, on voit qu'il y a plusieurs sous groupes qui n'ont pas forcment grand chose en commun.
Il y a le libralisme et le no libralisme qui sont des gros ensembles.
C'est comme le capitalisme qui a des centaines de formes. (le capitalisme responsable de la crise financire de 1907, ce n'est pas le capitalisme responsable de la crise financire de 1929, 1980...1991...2001...2008)

Libral ou capitaliste: ce nest pas la mme chose



> Capitalisme et libralisme peuvent toujours se combiner dans les discours politiques et ralits conomiques. Mais, en bout de ligne, ils dsignent deux mcanismes coopratifs et deux systmes thoriques distincts. Plus que cela, ces deux systmes entrent souvent en conflit.





> Sans actionnaire, pas d'entreprise. Sans entreprise, peu d'emplois.


Bullshit !
Tu peux commencer avec ton argent, tu peux aller voir une banque, maintenant il y a mme des financements participatif. (les entreprises existaient avant les actionnaires)
Il y a des entreprises qui ne sont pas en bourse comme Steam par exemple.
Je trouve que les entreprises accordent trop d'importance aux actionnaires alors que des alternatives existent.

Je crois qu'Elon Musk voulait retirer Tesla de la bourse  un moment donn, a aurait t chouette.

Une entreprise informatique a commence dans un garage a ne commence pas avec des actionnaires.
a me rappelle eLive / Showprime qui tait financ par des actionnaires et c'tait hyper bizarre.
En fait c'tait une tude et a a ferm du jour au lendemain.




> Et alors, qui t'oblige  la suivre ?


Ce que j'ai dis c'est qu'il tait impossible de ne pas les voir.
Une bonne pub passe par l'inconscient ou le subconscient, ou ce que tu veux, en tout cas tu ne te rends pas forcment compte qu'elle t'a impact.

Moi j'ai rien contre la pub sur internet (c'tait abus  une poque avec les popups et tout a), il faut bien que les sites se financent et la pub est la seule solution.
Moi perso a ne me drangerait pas une petite bannire sur Wikipedia... Rien qu'une petite 468*60 de l'poque, a rapporterait assez pour payer tout ce qu'il faut.

La pub a craint quand tu dpends d'elles, comme les mdias qui ne disent pas du mal des socits qui leur achte des pages de pub.
La SNCF n'a qu'a s'acheter de la place de pub dans les journaux, et aucun ne donnera les vrais raisons de la grve.

Sur YouTube c'est devenu n'importe quoi, les marques ne veulent plus tre associ avec n'importe quel contenu...
Parce qu'il y avait des vidos de propagande d'ISIS qui tait montis et des gens ont chouin...
Du coup tu ne peux plus rien dire dans une vido YouTube sinon c'est dmontis directement pour 3 fois rien.
Monde de merde.

----------


## nikau6

> Elle est bien bonne celle-l ! 
> 
> Le libralisme est une philosophie des droits naturels, au premier desquels figure la libert.
> 
> 
> Elle le fut un peu quand elle fora les tats  casser les monopoles publics, ce qui n'est d'ailleurs pas encore totalement accompli, hlas !
> Elle le fut aussi quand elle instaura la libert des changes conomiques  l'intrieur de l'Union Europenne (la CEE  l'poque).
> 
> Elle ne l'est pas du tout quand elle rglemente  tout va, instaure des normes sur tout et n'importe quoi, intervient  tout bout de champ... et ce projet en est la preuve.
> ...



 ::vomi::

----------


## nikau6

> Dcidment, vous tes trs drles aujourd'hui ! 
> 
> Des tat libraux liberticides ! 
> Vous ne craignez pas l'emploi des oxymores, vous !
> 
> 
> 45me dans le classement de la libert conomique de la Heritage Foundation. C'est mieux que la France (71me) mais il y a beaucoup mieux. Comme la France, la Pologne est situe dans les "Moderatly free".
> 
> 
> ...


 ::pan::

----------


## nikau6

> Ce qui est marrant dans cette affaire, et pour revenir au sujet, c'est que les promoteurs de ce projet rlent contre les lobbies qui ont influenc les dputs qui ont vot contre ou se sont abstenu.


 ::lefou::   ::scarymov::

----------


## nikau6

> Ah ! Quelles dfinitions ? 
> 
> 
> Sans actionnaire, pas d'entreprise. Sans entreprise, peu d'emplois.
> Mais si tu prfres une France avec encore plus de chmage... 
> 
> 
> LOL ! 
> 
> ...


 ::mur::

----------


## Danfre

> Sans actionnaire, pas d'entreprise. Sans entreprise, peu d'emplois.
> Mais si tu prfres une France avec encore plus de chmage...


Ces entreprises ne vivent pas qu'avec des actionnaires : soigner les dividendes c'est bien sauf quand c'est fait au dtriment de l'investissement et des salaris... et donc de l'emploi.

Exemple:
https://www.lesechos.fr/14/05/2018/l...tionnaires.htm

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Les rformes sur le copyright de lUE pourraient forcer les artistes  se tourner vers YouTube*
*Et renforcer la position du groupe sur le march*

Dans un effort visant  crer et  encadrer un march unique du numrique permettant de fondre en un seul les 28 marchs nationaux des pays membres de son organisation, lUnion europenne (UE) a labor une stratgie axe sur plusieurs initiatives : cyberscurit, droits dauteur, connexion  haut dbit, intelligence artificielle Dans le cadre de ce programme, lUE a entrepris dimportantes rformes dans le domaine spcifique de la protection des droits dauteur, incluant la mise en place dun rglement relatif au blocage gographique et dun nouveau cadre lgal rgissant le droit dauteur.

 cet effet, les ministres en charge de la comptitivit au sein de lorganisation avaient soulign, en mai 2015, limportance de mettre laccent sur des rgles appropries en matire de droit dauteur, sur lactualisation des rgles du commerce lectronique et sur le renforcement de la confiance, de la sensibilisation et de la protection des consommateurs. De leur ct, les ministres de la Culture au sein de lUE staient prononcs en faveur de la portabilit transfrontire des contenus, de la lutte contre les contenus illicites et de la ncessit de trouver le juste quilibre en ce qui concerne le droit dauteur.


Le droit dauteur a vocation de garantir la protection des uvres musicales, cinmatographiques, des crits, des photographies, des crations de mode, des logiciels, des jeux... De mme que les ayants droit de ces crations. Cette protection permet surtout aux crateurs et ayants droit dune uvre dautoriser ou non sa diffusion ou sa reproduction, de traduire en justice les auteurs de contrefaons et dexiger une rmunration suite  lexploitation de leurs uvres.

LUE sest engage  remettre au gout du jour la lgislation sur le droit dauteur en vigueur depuis 2016. Cependant, le projet de loi sur le droit dauteur dans le march unique numrique dfendu par la Commission contient deux articles controverss (11 et 13).

Larticle 11 prne linstauration dun droit voisin, un droit de crance en cas de republication dun article soutenu par les diteurs de presse de lUE. Il traite du droit de reproduction des publications de presse et de leur accessibilit au public. Il ne sapplique pas aux crateurs dune uvre, mais aux personnes et entits participant  sa cration.

Larticle 13, quant  lui, voudrait rendre obligatoire lutilisation de technologies de filtrage bases sur les algorithmes afin didentifier si les contenus tlchargs (textes, images ou vidos) sont protgs par le droit dauteur. Les contenus susceptibles denfreindre la lgislation devraient tre bloqus de faon automatique afin dempcher leur diffusion.

*Le point de vue de YouTube, et par extension de Google, sur la question
*
Robert Kyncl, Chief Business Officer chez YouTube, a donn son point de vue par rapport  larticle 13 controvers manant du texte initial propos par la Commission europenne.

Rappelant que YouTube dispose dj dun outil de gestion des droits, baptis Content ID, qui acclre les procdures dbouchant sur le drfrencement, le blocage ou la suppression de contenus illicites prsents sur la plateforme YouTube de la firme technologique amricaine, il a averti que Google peut et va crer des outils pour se conformer  larticle 13.

Kyncl estime que, du point de vue de Google, larticle 13 est une grossire erreur et quil ne faudrait probablement pas laisser un tel projet aboutir. Cependant, la firme de Mountain View prfrera se conformer  la lgislation en vigueur plutt que risquer de perdre de largent  vouloir jouer les fortes ttes sur le march europen. Dun autre ct, il a affirm que ladoption de ce projet de loi ne serait pas forcment une mauvaise chose pour son entreprise, soulignant que a pourrait aider  renforcer la position de YouTube face  la concurrence sur le march du numrique.

Ladoption de larticle 13 devrait pousser de nombreuses plateformes offrant des services similaires  YouTube  opter pour un principe de prcaution en bloquant plus de contenu (et probablement plus que ncessaire), ce qui rduira la diversit et lattrait pour ces plateformes. En retour, cette situation pourrait, daprs Kyncl, tre nfaste au dveloppement ou plus simplement  la survie dacteurs plus modestes de lindustrie du numrique saffichant comme des concurrents de YouTube.

 Cest une chose dessayer daccueillir et de recommander des vidos comme sur YouTube, cen est une autre de consacrer des centaines de millions comme YouTube pour se conformer  larticle 13 , a prcis le Chief Business Officer de YouTube, soulignant au passage que la cration de Contend ID a cout la bagatelle de 60 millions USD  Google.

*Source* : Boingboing

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Google signe un accord favorable aux ayants droit avec des reprsentants de l'audiovisuel franais pour combattre le piratage de vidos sur YouTube
 ::fleche::  Facebook pourrait payer les ayants droit d'uvres musicales pour que ses utilisateurs puissent lgalement inclure des musiques dans leurs vidos
 ::fleche::  Des bailleurs de fonds europens crent une coalition pour interdire aux scientifiques bnficiaires, de publier dans des revues payantes ds 2020
 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les amendements aux articles 11 et 13 proposs par deux eurodputs avant le vote du 12 septembre

----------


## CinePhil

> Je matrise pas le sujet assez loin.


Donc on critique sans savoir !  ::weird::  ::ptdr:: 



> Je sais juste qu'il y a diffrents types de libralisme (ben dj : libralisme classique / libralisme conomique / libralisme politique / libertarianisme).


On peut effectivement considrer qu'il y a, pas vraiment diffrents types de libralismes mais diffrents types de libraux :
- les plus radicaux sont les anarco-capitalistes, appels aussi en France les libertariens. Ils sont pour la suppression complte de la sphre publique et la ralisation de tout par des organismes privs ;
- les minarchistes qui souhaitent une restriction du primtre tatique aux fonctions rgaliennes (scurit, justice, affaires trangres) ;
- ceux qu'ont peut qualifier de libraux classiques qui, en plus des fonctions rgaliennes, estiment que certaines choses communes doivent aussi tre gres par la puissance publique, telles que les routes, voies navigables, rseaux de transport nationaux ;
- les libraux conservateurs quant  eux sont pour une rduction de l'intervention publique dans la sphre conomique mais restent attachs par exemple  l'cole rpublicaine,  l'hpital public. Ils sont souvent galement conservateurs sur le plan socital et plutt opposs aux volutions des moeurs (mariage homo, adoption par couple homo...) ; ils restent attachs  ce qu'on appelle communment les "valeurs traditionnelles" ;
- il parait qu'il existe des "libraux de gauche", favorables  la libert socitale mais encore assez interventionnistes dans la sphre conomique, plutt keynsiens.

Le point commun de tous ces libraux et qui peut constituer un dbut de dfinition du libralisme : la dfense, sous certaines formes ou d'autres, de la libert individuelle.

J'aurais pour ma part tendance  considrer comme vritablement libraux seulement les trois premires familles cites ci-dessus. Les libraux conservateurs n'ont pas fait le chemin intellectuel vers la libert socitale et ne sont en fait libraux que sur le plan conomique ; les libraux de gauche sont davantage des libertaires et restent collectivistes.

Pour savoir ce qu'est vraiment le libralisme, voir l'encyclopdie librale Wikiberal.




> Moi a me fait penser  "libral-libertaire", il y a aucune limite et a fini en pdophilie ou d'autres trucs atroce,


Preuve que tu ne sais pas ce qu'est le libralisme !
La pdophilie n'est pas du tout librale !
Le libralisme considre que la limite de la libert est la proprit d'autrui, y compris la proprit de son propre corps. Le libralisme est bas sur le principe de non-agression. La pdophilie est une agression envers un humain qui n'a pas la possibilit et/ou la capacit de jugement pour se dfendre.




> Il y a le libralisme et le no libralisme qui sont des gros ensembles.


Dfinis "no-libralisme" !
Cite-moi une personne qui se revendique no-libral !  ::mrgreen:: 




> C'est comme le capitalisme qui a des centaines de formes.


Des centaines, c'est sans doute exagr. Mais c'est vrai qu'entre le capitalisme du petit entrepreneur et le capitalisme de connivence des grands groupes en collusion avec les puissances tatiques, il y a des diffrences.
Au fait, si tu mets un peu d'argent de ct, tu es capitaliste !  ::mrgreen:: 




> Libral ou capitaliste: ce nest pas la mme chose


L'auteur de l'article prtend dmonter des travers de penses sur le libralisme et le capitalisme... en en commettant lui-mme !
Il y aurait pas mal de choses  dire sur cet article ; ce n'est pas spcialement l'endroit pour a. Dj que cette discussion sort largement de son sujet...

Pour moi, un libral ne peut qu'tre capitaliste ; il ne peut pas tre communiste ou mme socialiste parce qu'un libral dfend la proprit prive.
Donc le principe capitaliste fait partie logiquement de la philosophie librale mais ce n'est effectivement pas la mme chose. On pourrait dire que le capitalisme est une consquence logique de l'application du libralisme. 




> Envoy par CinPhil
> 
> Sans actionnaire, pas d'entreprise. Sans entreprise, peu d'emplois.
> 
> 
> Bullshit !
> Tu peux commencer avec ton argent


Donc tu constitues un capital pour ton entreprise ; de facto, tu es ton propre actionnaire, mme si juridiquement ce n'est pas forcment le terme employ (l'actionnaire tant, juridiquement, celui qui dtient des actions d'une entreprise. Celui qui a cr une SARL dtient, seul ou avec d'autres, les "parts sociales" de l'entreprise ; ce ne sont pas des actions et il n'est donc pas actionnaire au sens juridique).




> tu peux aller voir une banque


... qui peut te prter de l'argent pour constituer ou augmenter le capital de l'entreprise dont tu seras "actionnaire" (de fait ou juridique), ou bien qui entrera dans le capital de l'entreprise et deviendra donc de facto actionnaire de l'entreprise.




> maintenant il y a mme des financements participatif


... qui font, de facto, des financeurs des "actionnaires" de l'entreprise.




> Il y a des entreprises qui ne sont pas en bourse comme Steam par exemple


Mais il y a plein d'entreprises dont le capital est constitu d'actions et qui ne sont pas en bourse !
Elles ont pourtant des actionnaires ! Toutes les SA ont un capital divis en un certain nombre d'actions... possdes par les actionnaires de la SA.
Ce n'est pas la bourse qui fait l'actionnaire mais le fait de possder tout ou partie d'une entreprise, que celle-ci soit cote en bourse ou pas.




> Je trouve que les entreprises accordent trop d'importance aux actionnaires


C'est bien normal ; ce sont les propritaires de l'entreprise. Ce sont ceux qui risquent leur argent dans l'entreprise et qui en espre un rendement et une valorisation. Parfois, ils n'obtiennent ni l'un, ni l'autre, voire perdent la totalit de leur mise.




> alors que des alternatives existent


La cooprative ? Des fois a marche ; parfois a plante lamentablement parce que ses membres, ayant idologiquement choisi cette forme d'entreprise, ne savent pas la grer selon les rgles conomiques de base.




> Je crois qu'Elon Musk voulait retirer Tesla de la bourse  un moment donn, a aurait t chouette.


Elon Musk a eu un coup de burn out rcemment. S'il aavait retir Tesla de la bourse, a n'aurait rien chang au caractre capitaliste de sa socit. Au passage, il est mme peut-tre  classer dans les capitalistes de connivence parce qu'il me semble que ses activits sont largement subventionnes par la puissance publique amricaine. 




> Une entreprise informatique a commence dans un garage a ne commence pas avec des actionnaires.


Presque toutes les entreprises commencent tout petit, que ce soit dans un garage, une chambre, un magasin, un local lou dans une ppinire d'entreprises...
Mais j'ai crit que sans actionnaire, il n'y aurait que pas ou peu d'emplois. S'il n'y avait que des entreprises individuelles, nous ne serions pas l  discuter sur Internet mais plutt  travailler avec peu de moyens pour survivre.




> a me rappelle eLive / Showprime qui tait financ par des actionnaires et c'tait hyper bizarre.
> En fait c'tait une tude et a a ferm du jour au lendemain.


Je ne connais pas ce cas mais, d'une manire gnrale, il y a des entreprises qui naissent, grandissent et deviennent Google ou Amazon et d'autres qui meurent au bout d'un temps plus ou moins long.




> Ce que j'ai dis c'est qu'il tait impossible de ne pas les voir.


Et alors ? Tu obis  tout ce que tu vois ? Es-tu donc si influenable ?  :;): 




> Une bonne pub passe par l'inconscient ou le subconscient, ou ce que tu veux, en tout cas tu ne te rends pas forcment compte qu'elle t'a impact.


Ben je dois avoir le cerveau suffisamment ferm  l'influence publicitaire alors !
Peut-tre tout simplement parce que l'agacement que me procure gnralement la publicit est suprieur  la puissance de son influence.
Et c'est si simple de zapper, regarder ailleurs, porter son attention sur autre chose.




> La pub a craint quand tu dpends d'elles, comme les mdias qui ne disent pas du mal des socits qui leur achte des pages de pub.


Peut-tre que le modle conomique des mdias traditionnel est obsolte ?  :;): 




> Du coup tu ne peux plus rien dire dans une vido YouTube sinon c'est dmontis directement pour 3 fois rien.


Si on base ses revenus sur ce que rapporte Youtube, videmment...
Il y a d'autres moyens moins alatoires de gagner de l'argent, non ?
J'ai justement tendance  zapper quand une vido Youtube commence par de la pub.

----------


## CinePhil

> Ces entreprises ne vivent pas qu'avec des actionnaires : soigner les dividendes c'est bien sauf quand c'est fait au dtriment de l'investissement et des salaris... et donc de l'emploi.
> Exemple:
> https://www.lesechos.fr/14/05/2018/l...tionnaires.htm


Un article des Echos qui reprend les diatribes anti-capitalistes d'Oxfam sans en faire une critique raisonne... ce journal conomique me doit !

Voici un contrepoint :
https://www.contrepoints.org/2018/09...des-dividendes

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc on critique sans savoir !


Je sais qu'il existe plusieurs types de libralisme, je ne sais pas les expliquer dans le dtail.
Mais j'ai dj vu plusieurs libraux dbattre sur ce qu'tait le libralisme pour chacun...




> - les libraux conservateurs quant  eux sont pour une rduction de l'intervention publique dans la sphre conomique mais restent attachs par exemple  l'cole rpublicaine,  l'hpital public. Ils sont souvent galement conservateurs sur le plan socital et plutt opposs aux volutions des moeurs (mariage homo, adoption par couple homo...) ; ils restent attachs  ce qu'on appelle communment les "valeurs traditionnelles" ;


Libraux conservateurs c'est une oxymore non ?




> - il parait qu'il existe des "libraux de gauche"


Il y a mme un schma ici :
Libraux de gauche



> *Le libralisme est un ensemble de courants qui vise  faire reconnatre la primaut de l'individu*. Parmi les libraux, les libraux de gauche se distinguent en insistant sur la ncessit d'une certaine galit des conditions de dpart pour tous.





> Le point commun de tous ces libraux et qui peut constituer un dbut de dfinition du libralisme : la dfense, sous certaines formes ou d'autres, de la libert individuelle.


Ouais mais voil, libert individuelle a fait penser  une gauche hardcore et a conduit  des pdophiles, si on pousse la libert trop loin, si il n'y a plus de rgle et tout ce qui compte c'est l'individu...
Pour moi c'est mieux de penser en peuple qu'en individualisme.
Il peut rapidement il y avoir de l'abus si on part dans la libert individuelle, si on tolre tout pour que chacun puisse jouir, a va trs mal finir.

*Donc il y a libralisme dans le sens "contre l'tat" et libralisme dans le sens "libert individuelle"* (j'aime ni l'un ni l'autre, a tombe bien)




> Les libraux conservateurs n'ont pas fait le chemin intellectuel vers la libert socitale et ne sont en fait libraux que sur le plan conomique ; les libraux de gauche sont davantage des libertaires et restent collectivistes.


Je suis pas un fan du socitale et des libertaires.
Les prochains progrs socital a va tre le mariage  3, la lgalisation de l'inceste, la lgalisation de la pdophilie, ce genre de choses...

Je pense directement  Thierry Levy, Daniel Cohn Bendit, Frdric Mitterrand, Roman Polanski, Jack Lang (pour ceux qui suivent...).




> Le libralisme considre que la limite de la libert est la proprit d'autrui, y compris la proprit de son propre corps.


Je connais des libertaires qui vont te dire que l'enfant prend beaucoup de plaisirs.
D'ailleurs il y a un fou qui a fait des "tudes" l dessus.



> Alfred Charles Kinsey n le 23 juin 1894, mort le 25 aot 1956 est considr comme le pionnier de la sexologie moderne mais aussi comme un prcurseur de la  rvolution sexuelle  des annes 1960-1970.  Au dpart professeur dentomologie et de zoologie, spcialiste des insectes, il commence  tudier le comportement sexuel humain grce  des fonds de recherche quil obtient de la Fondation Rockefeller.
> 
> En 1948 il publie Le comportement sexuel de lhomme. Puis en 1953 Le comportement sexuel de la femme.
> 
> *Mais Alfred Kinsey est aussi sinistrement connu pour ses tudes sur la sexualit infantile et sur la dfinition en particulier des  orgasmes  des enfants*.


Renseignez vous sur les tudes de la sexualit infantile raliser par Alfred Kinsey, vous allez voir ce que a peut donner d'tre libertaire...




> Cite-moi une personne qui se revendique no-libral !


Admettons que personne ne se dfinisse comme tant no-libral, a n'empche qu'ils peuvent l'tre sans se le reconnatre  eux mme.
Aprs c'est qu'une question de point de vue et de terminologie.
C'est un terme pjoratif ? (comme no conservateur du style d'Hillary Clinton ?)




> Au fait, si tu mets un peu d'argent de ct, tu es capitaliste !


De toute faon a ne sert  rien, les monnaies sont bas sur rien et perdront de la valeur.
Les occidentaux rigolent "Ah ces connards d'Argentins ils ont connu une priode d'hyper inflation, ils sont vraiment sous dvelopp".
Attendez un petit peu vous risquez de moins rigoler un jour. (les QE a ce paie, c'est pas gratuit et dans l'histoire a a toujours fini trs mal, les rvolutionnaires franais avaient bien fait de la merde avec la monnaie bas sur rien, c'est pour a qu'on s'est retrouv avec Napoleon au pouvoir)

Pour moi le capitalisme c'est autre chose que possder des choses (a a existait avant le capitalisme).
Le capitalisme c'est une minorit de personne qui exploite beaucoup de monde pour leur profit.
Le capitalisme c'est dtruire l'environnement pour s'enrichir.
Le capitalisme c'est faire des guerres, ou placer des dictateurs pour s'enrichir.
Le capitalisme c'est qu'une infime minorit est ultra riche et 99% se partage les miettes.
Le capitalisme crer des parasites qui saccaparent les ressources sans jamais rien produire. (la finance ne crer rien de concret, selon comment on regarde)




> Pour moi, un libral ne peut qu'tre capitaliste ; il ne peut pas tre communiste ou mme socialiste parce qu'un libral dfend la proprit prive.


Ok ben a doit tre facile de trouver des libraux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec ta dfinition du libralisme.




> Donc tu constitues un capital pour ton entreprise ;


Non mais les actionnaires ne produisent rien, ce sont des parasites, les bnfices de l'entreprise ne devraient pas aller vers eux en priorit.
(je parle des gros actionnaires, pas des petits gens qui se font voler par leur banque)




> Il y a d'autres moyens moins alatoires de gagner de l'argent, non ?


Ouais mais c'est un choix de carrire, il y en a qui sont des "entertainers", qui sont dou pour animer quelque chose.
C'est cool si t'arrives  vivre de ta passion.
Y'en a qui vivent en faisant des streams, y'en a qui vivent en faisait tous les jours des vidos qu'ils dtestent (mais ils ont un publique de petits cons et a rapporte la blinde), y'en a qui passent des mois  faire un truc bien et qui ne font pas de vues.
Gnrer l'quivalent d'un SMIC en tant vidaste c'est un gros challenge.




> J'ai justement tendance  zapper quand une vido Youtube commence par de la pub.


Il y a les vidastes sympa qui disent dans le titre que le contenu est sponsoris.
Mais il y a des fourbes qui ne prcisent  aucun moment que le contenu est sponsoris, c'est pas gentil  ::(: 
Et y'en a qui prsentent un produit en milieu de vido vite fait.
C'est cool la sponsorisation, si vous avez t webmaster un moment dans votre vie, vous devriez savoir que l'argent de la pub et le seul moyen de gnrer des revenus. (maintenant il y a les dons, mais c'est spciale...)

Une marque a donn une tablette graphique  ce dessinateur (je trouve a chouette, tout le monde est gagnant) :

----------


## Tagashy

Il me semble que l'article est sur la vision google/youtube de l'article 13 pas le capitalisme/libralisme etc 
pourriez vous arrtez de polluer la news avec des commentaire ayant aucun rapport?

merci d'avance.

----------


## Itachiaurion

> C'est plutt le reflet des lobbies.
> L'UE centralise les dputs dans un mme btiment donc a simplifie leur travail. (ils n'ont plus  aller dans 28 pays et corrompre 28 gouvernements, l tout est centralis)
> 
> Bruxelles, les lobbies  la manuvre
> Bruxelles, paradis des lobbies
> 
> Il y a des intrts privs qui manipulent l'opinion des dputs. (a doit tre facile de les corrompre)
>  Bruxelles, plongez dans la discrte mais intense bataille que les lobbies livrent  lintrt gnral


C'est vrais que les lobbies ne sont pas du tout actif a lchelle des nations, non non non, il n'y a QUE l'Europe qui leur permet d'influencer les politiques... Faut un peu sortir de sa bulle anti Europe absolutiste, les loups tais dj dans la bergerie avant que lEurope ne se fasse, au moins cependant a met en lumire le phnomne.




> Envoy par Itachiaurion
> 
> L'UE n'est malheureusement que le reflet des tats qui la composes, des tats en majorit libral et plus ou moins liberticide
> 
> 
> Dcidment, vous tes trs drles aujourd'hui ! 
> 
> Des tat libraux liberticides ! 
> Vous ne craignez pas l'emploi des oxymores, vous !
> ...


Je te parle de liberts individuelle et tu me parle... de liberts conomique? Mais cela n'a rien a voir, c'est grave a ce point l si l'on doit mesur les libert dans un pays a travers le seul prisme de l'conomie. Bien sur que lIrlande est top 10, pourquoi Apple y est et pourquoi Hong Kong y est premire dans ton fameux classement? Les pays du top 10 sont soit des pays ultra libral comme le Royaume Unis soit des paradis fiscaux et bancaire comme la Suisse et l'ancienne colonie anglaise ainsi que sa voisine. Oui la France n'est pas la mieux class mme au niveaux des liberts individuel mais faut pas pousser la comparaisons avec des pays de l'est ou la situation est quand mme bien plus proccupante. En en parle du droit a l'avortement en Pologne?

Oui effectivement j'emplois peut tre mal le terme libral o pour moi l'on parle de no libralisme avec un dsengagement totale de l'tat (sauf quand il faut renflou quand on provoque une crise conomique, les banques voudrais pas voir disparatre leur filet de scurit) et une drgulation a outrance. Et l oui effectivement la France est mal class et a me va trs bien, tu n'es pas d'accord l-dessus grand bien t'en fasse chacun peut avoir ses ides.

Oui la France a un taux de chmage plus lev merci de la nouvelle on l'entend pas assez a la tl, une corrlation n'est cependant pas indicative systmatiquement de lorigine d'un problme, sinon on aurais demand aux statisticiens de rgl tout les problmes du monde en faisant corrler tout ce qui ne vas pas.

----------


## CinePhil

> Libraux conservateurs c'est une oxymore non ?


Oui, c'est presque un oxymore dans la pratique puisqu'ils sont opposs  pas mal de liberts socitales.
Mais c'est plus un phnomne historique qui fait qu'on trouve davantage les libraux en conomie du ct des partis conservateurs. Ils ont juste un cheminement intellectuel  faire pour remettre en cause leurs prjugs ou leurs acquis ducatifs au regard des principes libraux. C'est ce que j'ai fait au fil des ans. Je fus d'abord un libral conservateur ; je suis maintenant libral classique, voire minarchiste et trs intress par les thories anarco-capitalistes, mme si je n'arrive pas  croire  la faisabilit  grande chelle de ces dernires.




> Ouais mais voil, libert individuelle a fait penser  une gauche hardcore et a conduit  des pdophiles


C'est obsessionnel chez toi !  ::weird:: 

Encore une fois : l'un des principes fondamentaux du libralisme tant le principe de non-agression, le libralisme condamne videmment la pdophilie.
La libert individuelle, c'est : j'ai le droit de faire ce que je veux avec ce que j'ai tant que je ne porte pas atteinte aux droits naturels des autres.




> si on pousse la libert trop loin, si il n'y a plus de rgle


Plus de rgles, a s'appelle l'anomie. Ce n'est plus du libralisme ; c'est mme au del de l'anarchie.




> Pour moi c'est mieux de penser en peuple qu'en individualisme.


a, a peut conduire au fascisme, par contre !
Un peuple est constitu d'individus. Mettre le peuple avant l'individu, c'est rapidement priver l'individu de ses droits naturels.




> Il peut rapidement il y avoir de l'abus si on part dans la libert individuelle, si on tolre tout pour que chacun puisse jouir, a va trs mal finir.


Est-ce que je porte atteinte  quelqu'un quand je jouis ? Elle est plutt contente parce que je l'ai faite jouir aussi !  ::ptdr:: 
Du moment que la jouissance est obtenue sans porter atteinte aux droits naturels de l'autre, o est le problme ?




> Donc il y a libralisme dans le sens "contre l'tat" et libralisme dans le sens "libert individuelle" (j'aime ni l'un ni l'autre, a tombe bien)


Prfres-tu son contraire ? Le tout-tat et la dictature collective ? Serais-tu fasciste ?  ::weird:: 




> Les prochains progrs socital a va tre le mariage  3, la lgalisation de l'inceste, la lgalisation de la pdophilie, ce genre de choses...


Mariage  3 : 
1) Le mariage est une affaire prive ; l'tat ne devrait mme pas s'en occuper.
2) Tant que les trois adultes sont pleinement consentants pour participer  ce trio, o est le problme ?

Inceste :
C'est une agression envers l'enfant, donc pas libral. Si c'est entre un parent de 40 ans et un "enfant" de 20 ans ayant toutes ses facults intellectuelles et que les deux sont consentants, par contre, o est le problme ?

Pdophilie :
Dj voqu plusieurs fois... agression envers un enfant => pas libral !




> Je pense directement  Thierry Levy, Daniel Cohn Bendit, Frdric Mitterrand, Roman Polanski, Jack Lang (pour ceux qui suivent...).


En quoi ces gens seraient libraux ?
Je ne connais pas le premier et rien dans sa page Wikipedia ne me laisse  penser qu'il le soit.
Cohn Bendit, Miterrand et Lang ne sont videmment pas libraux. Polanski, pas que je sache non plus.




> Je connais des libertaires qui vont te dire que l'enfant prend beaucoup de plaisirs.


1) Ne pas confondre libertarisme et libralisme !
2) Il y a des pdophiles, hlas, de toutes les mouvances politiques. Ramener la pdophilie au libralisme, c'est juste n'importe quoi. J'ai dj expliqu en quoi la pdophilie est non-librale.

En quoi Kinsey serait-il libral ?




> Admettons que personne ne se dfinisse comme tant no-libral


Ah !  ::mrgreen:: 



> a n'empche qu'ils peuvent l'tre sans se le reconnatre  eux mme.


j'en reviens donc  la premire question que tu as occulte : dfinis-moi le "no-libralisme".  ::mrgreen:: 




> C'est un terme pjoratif ?


OUI ! Mme si son premier emploi ne l'tait pas, puisqu'il a t employ pour parler de ceux qui prnaient le retour du libralisme classique, aujourd'hui, il est systmatiquement employ de manire pjorative et gnralement pour qualifier des choses assez loignes du libralisme.




> De toute faon a ne sert  rien, les monnaies sont bas sur rien et perdront de la valeur.


Vaste sujet la monnaie !
Il y a des monnaies qui en perdent, d'autres qui restent fortes.




> les QE a ce paie, c'est pas gratuit et dans l'histoire a a toujours fini trs mal


D'accord avec a !
Principe conomique de base : si vous augmentez artificiellement la quantit de monnaie disponible sans que la production de richesses augmente, vous diminuez la valeur de chaque unit de monnaie.
Quand les robinets de l'argent facile vont se fermer et que les taux vont remonter, a va faire mal ! Et la France sera probablement parmi les pays qui iront le plus mal vu qu'elle continue de dpenser sans compter.  ::(: 




> Pour moi le capitalisme c'est autre chose que possder des choses (a a existait avant le capitalisme).


Ce n'est pas seulement "possder des choses" ; c'est accumuler du capital en vue d'une utilisation future. On parle de proprit prive des moyens de production ; ces moyens peuvent tre des outils, machines, ou du capital montaire pour permettre l'achat de ces outils.




> Le capitalisme c'est une minorit de personne qui exploite beaucoup de monde pour leur profit...


Clichs anti-capitalistes habituels !  ::(: 
Je ne rpondrai mme pas, tellement c'est idiot !




> Ok ben a doit tre facile de trouver des libraux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec ta dfinition du libralisme.


Ben cherche ! On verra s'ils sont vraiment libraux.  ::mrgreen:: 




> Non mais les actionnaires ne produisent rien, ce sont des parasites


Encore un clich !  ::(: 

J'invente un biglotron ; je le fabrique avec mes propres moyens. Je te le montre ; a t'intresse ; tu veux me l'acheter ; on convient ensemble d'un prix ; tu l'emportes.
Tu montres ton acquisition  des copains qui veulent aussi leur biglotron. Tu leur donne mes coordonnes. Comme il y a maintenant plusieurs biglotrons  produire et comme il semble que j'ai mis le droit sur un march potentiel intressant, je n'ai pas les moyens ncessaire  l'achat de ce qui est ncessaire  la production de ces biglotrons. 
Je suis alors bien content de trouver un actionnaire qui s'intresse  mon entreprise de fabrication et vente de biglotrons et qui va prendre le risque de m'avancer le capital pour que je puisse satisfaire tes copains puis les autres clients que je trouverai.
Il est bien normal qu'en retour je rmunre le risque pris par mon actionnaire en lui versant les bnfices correspondant  son investissement dans mon entreprise.
Les ventes dcollent et je n'arrive plus  produire seul pour satisfaire la demande. Je vais donc embaucher un salari. En change de son travail, je rmunre ce salari (et je paye aussi ses charges sociales qui sont plutt costaudes en France). Je dois aussi investir dans des outils pour qu'il puisse travailler. Le salari a donc obtenu un emploi ; il a maintenant une rmunration sans avoir investi un centime dans l'entreprise. Pourquoi aurait-il droit  une part des bnfices ? Il a son salaire, qui, au passage, est bien plus important que le dividende touch par l'actionnaire, sauf peut-tre si je peux vendre mon biglotron  un prix tellement haut que la marge est norme, mais c'est rare).
Au passage, comme j'avais un emploi salari avant et que je l'ai quitt pour produire autant de biglotrons que je le peux, j'ai cr deux emplois : le mien et celui de mon employ.
Et je n'aurais pas pu faire a sans l'actionnaire capitaliste puisque je n'avais pas les moyens financiers pour produire plusieurs biglotrons d'un coup.
Alors, c'est toujours pourri le capitalisme ?  ::mouarf:: 




> Ouais mais c'est un choix de carrire


Un choix de vie, oui. La vie est faite de choix ! Et il faut assumer ses choix.




> Une marque a donn une tablette graphique  ce dessinateur (je trouve a chouette, tout le monde est gagnant)


Il y a donc eu un change conomique non montaire entre le dessinateur et la marque qui y a trouv un avantage commercial en faisant savoir que ce dessinateur de talent utilise sa tablette graphique.
C'est trs frquent dans le sport : des marques fournissent du matriel  des sportifs de haut niveau (pas toujours des professionnels) et ils font de la publicit en disant que Machin utilise les produits Truc.

Sur ce, bon apptit !

----------


## Jipt

> il semble que j'ai mis le droit sur un march potentiel intressant,


Le doigt, camarade, le doigt !  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

Sinon, d'accord avec l'ensemble (mme si tu ne vas pas au bout des choses avec ton histoire de biglotron : quid du capitalisme de base quand ton usine fera bosser 250 000 employs rpartis sur les 5 continents et que les actionnaires  gros cigare viendront te tapoter l'paule en te parlant de rentabilit/productivit/tout_ce_genre_de_choses_qui_puent_les_plans_sociaux ?

)

----------


## CinePhil

> quid du capitalisme de base quand ton usine fera bosser 250 000 employs rpartis sur les 5 continents et que les actionnaires  gros cigare viendront te tapoter l'paule en te parlant de rentabilit/productivit/tout_ce_genre_de_choses_qui_puent_les_plans_sociaux ?


C'est l'entreprise non rentable ou au niveau de productivit insuffisant qui finit par licencier.
Sauf si c'est une entreprise publique : l c'est le contribuable qui paye les dficits !  ::(:

----------


## Kapeutini

un algorythme de filtrage obligatoire ....
Wow ou va t on l ? 

Stop, que ces fonctionnaires nous foutent la paix.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est l'entreprise non rentable ou au niveau de productivit insuffisant qui finit par licencier.


Non rentable selon quoi ? qui ? 
Beaucoup d'entreprises rentables ont du licencier pour assurer de plus gros dividendes pour des actionnaires, qui pour la plupart ne savent pas ce que l'entreprise produit, ni o. a, c'est la ralit du libralisme actuel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ...


Il est bien votre message.
Je fais cours parce Tagashy n'est pas content.

Je suis chiant de toujours revenir  la pdophilie, mais c'est parce que j'ai confondu libral et libertaire.
Les libertaires si tu laisses pousser leur ides  lextrme a va aller beaucoup trop loin.
Le droit de l'individu c'est bien, mais si on exagre, a peut faire un truc du style Nietzsche ou je sais pas qui, et l'individu fini par se prendre pour dieu et repousse les limites toujours plus loin. (et a produit des pdophiles comme Kindsey, qui torture des enfants et qui considre qu'ils ont des orgasmes quand ils pleurent).

Et aprs je fais des commentaires d'anti-capitaliste primaire, parce que si on se concentre sur le pire du capitalisme d'aujourd'hui, on voit qu'il existe de graves problmes. (j'aime bien me concentrer sur les dtails qui posent problme)
Par exemple je ne trouve pas normal qu'on puisse s'enrichir avec la spculation. (et l pour le coup c'est du pur parasitisme)
Des banquiers comme Blythe Masters sont responsable de famine, elle a fait augmenter le prix des matires premires et dans certains rgions du monde des peuples ne pouvaient plus de nourrir.

Aujourd'hui la finance est beaucoup trop puissante, la crise financire finira par provoquer la 3ime guerre mondiale.
Les financiers grent mal l'argent, les tats viennent  leur secours et les peuples paient pour les erreurs des financiers, alors qu'eux se partagent l'argent en bonus... (nous devons supporter l'austrit  cause des erreurs de la finance, si les taxes et impots augmentent et que les aides diminuent c'est  cause de la finance et des gouvernements qui y sont soumis)
Moi je laisserais les banques faire faillite, mme si elles sont toutes interdpendante et que a provoquerai un effet domino.

Il est possible de s'enrichir juste avant qu'un tat sauve une banque, c'est arriv en Italie avec la Monte Paschi :
L'Italie remet  flot Monte Paschi en injectant 5,4 milliards d'euros
Au plus bas l'action ne valait vraiment rien et aprs l'injection elle tait remont rapidement.

====
====



> Que pensez-vous des articles 11 (taxes sur la publication d'extrait avec des liens pointant vers les sites d'o ils sont issus) et 13 (filtrage automatique des contenus) ?


Je ne comprend pas pourquoi mettre une taxe sur des liens  ::?:  ::?:  ::?: 
La loi sur la citation est flou, mais on doit absolument rester libre de citer, sinon on ne pourra plus jamais donner de source ?!

Le filtrage automatique des contenus va tre un frein  la libert dexpression.
a va tre utilis pour censurer les ides qui ne vont pas dans le sens du pouvoir.
Si tu fais une vido qui critique le gouvernement en utilisant des extraits de Macron tu vas avoir des problmes, alors que si tu fais une vido qui fait l'loge du gouvernement tu n'auras pas de problme avec les extraits.

Prendre des petits bouts de trucs et puis les assembler ensemble, c'est chouette (c'est comme les samples)
C'est pas le sujet mais des styles de musique sont bas sur un sample quasiment :

----------


## CinePhil

> a, c'est la ralit du libralisme actuel.


Encore une qui vit dans un monde parallle ! 
Dites, ceux qui voient des libraux partout, on fait comment pour aller dans votre monde ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## CinePhil

> Par exemple je ne trouve pas normal qu'on puisse s'enrichir avec la spculation. (et l pour le coup c'est du pur parasitisme)


https://www.wikiberal.org/wiki/Sp%C3%A9culation

Sans spculation, pas d'investissement => pas d'emplois.




> Les financiers grent mal l'argent, les tats viennent  leur secours et les peuples paient pour les erreurs des financiers


Sans l'tat, qui viendrait au secours des mauvais financiers ?  :;): 




> Moi je laisserais les banques faire faillite


Bien d'accord !




> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi mettre une taxe sur des liens


Ouf !  ::): 
Parce que la taxe est la mauvaise habitude de tous les politocards : un problme ? une taxe ! Surtout les franais puisque la France est championne du monde, non seulement de foot mais aussi des prlvements obligatoires.  ::(: 




> La loi sur la citation est flou, mais on doit absolument rester libre de citer, sinon on ne pourra plus jamais donner de source ?!
> Le filtrage automatique des contenus va tre un frein  la libert dexpression.
> a va tre utilis pour censurer les ides qui ne vont pas dans le sens du pouvoir.


 :+1: 

Et re-ouf ! On revient au sujet principal de cette discussion !
Esprons que les dputs ne voteront pas pour cette horreur !

----------


## el_slapper

Le problme, c'est surtout que (1) la spculation est bien trop fluide avec les moyens modernes, et casse tout sur son passage, et (2) se fait de plus en plus sur de l'argent que les spculateurs n'ont mme pas. Ces deux points entrainent un dvoiement du rle utile de la spculation, qui se transforme en machine a siphonner le pognon sans le moindre risque pour ceux qui en ont les moyens techniques.

D'ou l'ide de la taxe automatiques sur les mouvements de fonds. Je ne suis pas convaincu que a soit aussi miraculeux que ses dfendeurs le prtendent, mais a ramnerait la spculation  un primtre bien plus utile.

----------


## CinePhil

Qu'est-ce que j'crivais plus haut ? 
=> Un problme ? Une taxe !

#TaxIsTheft !

----------


## Grogro

> Le problme, c'est surtout que (1) la spculation est bien trop fluide avec les moyens modernes, et casse tout sur son passage, et (2) se fait de plus en plus sur de l'argent que les spculateurs n'ont mme pas. Ces deux points entrainent un dvoiement du rle utile de la spculation, qui se transforme en machine a siphonner le pognon sans le moindre risque pour ceux qui en ont les moyens techniques.
> 
> D'ou l'ide de la taxe automatiques sur les mouvements de fonds. Je ne suis pas convaincu que a soit aussi miraculeux que ses dfendeurs le prtendent, mais a ramnerait la spculation  un primtre bien plus utile.


Trump a peut-tre trouv une partie de la solution, en bon capitaliste de Main Street : interdire la publication des rsultats trimestriels, voire semestriel pour se concentrer sur les rsultats annuels (et donc lisser les effets de saison), pour dsinciter l'investissement spculatif  trs court terme. Cela pourrait grandement rduire l'instabilit financire, et rtablir la confiance des particuliers envers l'investissement productif (quand ta boite, avec de bons rsultats, se fait punir parce que le rendement est "infrieur aux attentes du march" pour avoir os distribuer des actions  ses salaris...).

http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/t...t-3483398.html

----------


## el_slapper

> Trump a peut-tre trouv une partie de la solution, en bon capitaliste de Main Street : interdire la publication des rsultats trimestriels, voire semestriel pour se concentrer sur les rsultats annuels (et donc lisser les effets de saison), pour dsinciter l'investissement spculatif  trs court terme. Cela pourrait grandement rduire l'instabilit financire, et rtablir la confiance des particuliers envers l'investissement productif (quand ta boite, avec de bons rsultats, se fait punir parce que le rendement est "infrieur aux attentes du march" pour avoir os distribuer des actions  ses salaris...).
> 
> http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/t...t-3483398.html


je dirais que si Trump a trouv une bonne solution,c'est juste le syndrome de l'horloge arrte qui donne l'heure exacte deux fois par jour, mais pour le reste,a peut faire partie de la solution.

----------


## el_slapper

> je dirais que si Trump a trouv une bonne solution,c'est juste le syndrome de l'horloge arrte qui donne l'heure exacte deux fois par jour, mais pour le reste,a peut faire partie de la solution.





> Qu'est-ce que j'crivais plus haut ? 
> => Un problme ? Une taxe !
> 
> #TaxIsTheft !


Si tu avais lu mon lien, tu verrais que le but ultime est de remplacer *toutes* les autres taxes. Ca me parait une ambition excessive, mais a doit pouvoir en remplacer un paquet.

Et puis bon, je l'ai dj dit, mais la kin hebdo de mon fils en mauvaise sant, elle est paye par mes impts. Tu me laisse mes impts l ou ils sont et tu nelesbaisse pas, merci.

----------


## Grogro

> Et puis bon, je l'ai dj dit, mais la kin hebdo de mon fils en mauvaise sant, elle est paye par mes impts. Tu me laisse mes impts l ou ils sont et tu nelesbaisse pas, merci.


Tu n'as pas saisi le sel de la mentalit librale-libertaire, qui est la pense unique de notre poque : 
"Moi je moi je, tout pour ma gueule". 
"La socit n'existe pas, il n'y a que des individus totalement indpendants"
"Moi, je ne dois rien  personne"
"Je veux tout, tout de suite, pour moi tout seul, mais au premier ppin je reviendrai chialer dans les jupons de Maman Etat contre qui j'ai crach toute ma vie d'adulescent"

J'en passe et des meilleures.

----------


## Neckara

> Tu n'as pas saisi le sel de la mentalit librale-libertaire, qui est la pense unique de notre poque :


C'est assez caricatural.

La pense librale part du principe que l'tat doit au mieux fixer les cadres d'changes, mais ne doit pas intervenir directement sur les marchs pour prserver la libre-concurrence et la libert d'entreprise. Par exemple de ne pas avoir de monopole d'tat.

Et pour les libraux, trs libraux, l'tat ne devrait lgifrer au minimum pour laisser un maximum de libert. Bon, on peut tre d'accord ou pas d'accord, je suis pour ma part plutt en dsaccord sur ce point.

Mais gnralement, les personnes les plus modres, font tout de mme la nuance, que l'tat doit conserver quelques droits rgaliens.





> "Moi je moi je, tout pour ma gueule".


Au moins c'est honnte, stupide du fait d'une vision trs restreinte de son propre intrt, mais honnte.

On fait tout pour soit-mme, la solidarit, c'est pour se protger soit-mme d'un risque, ou pour se donner bonne conscience, se sentir d'une supriorit morale, ou tout simplement d'un sentiment d'auto-satisfaction ou de reconnaissance. Il y a beaucoup de personnes pour tre "solidaires", mais quand il faut rellement donner et assumer des contraintes importantes, il n'y a plus personne.




> "La socit n'existe pas, il n'y a que des individus totalement indpendants"


Pas plus ridicule que l'extrme inverse, qui consiste  se morfondre dans un fatalisme raciste et sexiste.
Autant dire que a n'avance  pas grand chose.




> "Moi, je ne dois rien  personne"


L je te rejoins, y'a des claques qui se perdent.
Que ce soit sa famille, l'tat qui lui a pay son ducation, etc. il doit beaucoup, voir plus.




> "Je veux tout, tout de suite, pour moi tout seul, mais au premier ppin je reviendrai chialer dans les jupons de Maman Etat contre qui j'ai crach toute ma vie d'adulescent"


Je dois reconnatre que je n'ai pas beaucoup frquent, si ce n'est aucun, adolescent ultra-libral.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Directive Copyright : Mozilla monte encore au crneau*
*contre la nouvelle proposition de loi europenne sur les droits d'auteur*

Le mercredi 12 septembre, les membres du Parlement europen vont se prononcer pour de bon sur les nouvelles rgles sur le droit d'auteur ; lesquelles pourraient nuire fondamentalement  Internet en Europe. En effet, si elles sont adoptes, les nouvelles rgles forceront les services en ligne  surveiller et filtrer automatiquement tout contenu qui sera mis en ligne par les utilisateurs (article 13). Mais aussi, tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence (article 11). Pour Ray Corrigan, un informaticien britannique, ce dernier article  est une tentative de crer un avenir durable pour les agences de presse, maintenant que le business model des recettes publicitaires, qui a permis de financer le journalisme pendant longtemps, a t usurp par les titans commerciaux de l're Internet, comme Facebook et Google.  Cela ne pourra toutefois pas fonctionner et empchera probablement la diffusion de nouvelles, ce qui affectera ngativement les sites d'actualits, dit-il. Mais c'est l'article 13 qui inquite le plus les dfenseurs d'Internet.

Le sort de l'Internet en Europe aurait pu tre scell dbut juillet, mais les eurodputs ont dcid de prendre du recul pour mieux examiner la directive Copyright et ses consquences. Cela t possible grce  de nombreuses protestations avant le vote du 5 juillet dernier : la Quadrature du Net qui a invit les Europens  soutenir la campagne #SaveTheLink ; Mozilla et la Free Software Foundation qui ont averti que le filtrage automatique pourrait cibler galement les plateformes d'hbergement comme Wikipdia et GitHub ; la mobilisation de Vint Cert, Tim Berners-Lee et d'autres sommits de l'Internet ; les protestations de diffrentes communauts wikipdiennes en Europe ou encore la mobilisation de prs de 150 organisations de plusieurs pays, y compris le Conseil National du Logiciel Libre (CNLL), Creative Commons et lEFF.


Mais le 12 septembre, c'est--dire dans quelques jours, les dputs vont devoir se dcider, aprs avoir eu deux bons mois pour amender les articles controverss de la directive. Le problme est que les chos reus des amendements proposs montrent que les choses n'ont pas volu dans la bonne direction, d'o la ncessit de se mobiliser  nouveau pour esprer pouvoir influencer le prochain vote. C'est ainsi qu'aprs le Wikimedia Foundation, la fondation Mozilla monte  nouveau au crneau contre la rforme sur le droit d'auteur  l're d'Internet.  Avant le vote, nous souhaitons clarifier les faits et expliquer exactement ce que ces nouvelles rgles signifieront pour louverture et la dcentralisation en Europe , crit Mozilla dans un billet de blog.

*Les nouvelles rgles nuiront  la communaut open source de lEurope*

Cela a t plusieurs fois voqu. La fondation Mozilla estime que le filtrage automatique de contenu et les dispositions relatives aux droits dauteur figurant  larticle 13 sont impraticables pour les socits de logiciels open source, dont elle fait partie, et lcosystme open source en gnral. Le filtrage automatique concerne en effet toutes les formes de contenu protg par le droit d'auteur, y compris les logiciels. Le cot et le risque juridique associs  ces nouvelles rgles vont donc pousser les petits dveloppeurs de logiciels open source hors de lEurope et menacer les plateformes de partage de code dont ils dpendent pour innover.

*Les nouvelles rgles auront un impact ngatif sur l'exprience quotidienne des internautes*

Le partage ou la mise en ligne de contenu est au centre de l'utilisation d'Internet. Mais les services Internet de toutes tailles seront forcs de mettre en uvre une technologie de filtrage automatique, qui va probablement supprimer tout ce qui pourrait sembler porter atteinte au droit d'auteur, que l'utilisateur ait le droit ou la permission d'utiliser le contenu. Les internautes pourraient donc frquemment voir que leur service en ligne prfr bloque les contenus qu'ils essaient de mettre en ligne.

*Les nouvelles rgles conduiront  une surveillance directe des activits des utilisateurs en ligne*

L'article 13 exige que les services en ligne construisent ou achtent une technologie spcifique pour surveiller et classer chaque tlchargement d'utilisateur.  lheure o lUE fait preuve de leadership mondial en matire de respect de la vie prive et de protection des donnes (avec le RGPD), Mozilla estime qu'il est profondment regrettable que les lgislateurs cherchent  instaurer un rgime qui obligerait les fournisseurs de services  surveiller lactivit des internautes europens plus qu'ils ne le faisaient avant.

*Les nouvelles rgles auront un impact ngatif sur les crateurs indpendants*

D'aprs Mozilla, l'article 13 sera utilis pour restreindre la libert d'expression et le potentiel cratif des artistes indpendants qui comptent sur les services en ligne pour atteindre directement leur public et contourner les rigidits et les limites de l'industrie du contenu commercial. Malheureusement, la rforme sur le droit d'auteur est vue comme une lutte opposant les grands dtenteurs de droits d'auteur aux gants de l'Internet. Mais d'aprs Mozilla, en ralit, les vritables victimes seront les crateurs indpendants et les fans eux-mmes. En effet, les artistes qui bnficient du partage viral de leurs crations seront maintenant opposs  leurs fans, alors que ces derniers sont les premiers contributeurs au succs du marketing en ligne des artistes.

*Les plus petits services en ligne seront les plus touchs par les nouvelles rgles*

D'aprs Mozilla, limpact le plus insidieux de la directive Copyright est qu'elle va renforcer la domination des plus grandes plateformes en ligne au dtriment des plus petites. En effet, seules quelques-unes des plus grandes entreprises technologiques disposent des moyens techniques et financiers pour exploiter les systmes de filtrage exigs par cette loi. Ce qui est plus ironique est que les entreprises vises par cette loi filtrent dj le contenu et auront donc un avantage concurrentiel vis--vis de leurs petits concurrents et des start-ups, qui devront investir massivement pour se conformer  la loi. En outre, les plus grandes plateformes disposent galement des ressources et de linfluence ncessaires pour mettre en place des dfenses juridiques lorsque les grands dtenteurs de droits d'auteur chercheront  supprimer du contenu lgal. Alors que les plus petits acteurs vont cder  chaque demande de suppression de contenu pour viter de prendre de grands risques juridiques.

Voici, selon Mozilla, quelques-unes des consquences de la directive Copyright. Comme les campagnes prcdentes, la fondation invite les citoyens de l'UE  contacter leurs reprsentants pour viter le pire.

Source : Blog Mozilla

 ::fleche::   quelle issue vous attendez-vous aprs le vote du 12 septembre ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique, pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences
 ::fleche::  UE : prs de 150 organisations se mobilisent avant le vote crucial du 5 juillet sur le copyright o les 751 membres du Parlement doivent se prononcer
 ::fleche::  La directive de filtrage automatique des contenus tlchargs en Europe est adopte dans le vote initial, premier pas vers la censure de l'internet ?
 ::fleche::  Les moteurs de recherche devraient-ils rmunrer les diteurs de presse pour afficher leurs articles ? Un projet adopt par les ambassadeurs de l'UE
 ::fleche::  UE : la France et deux autres pays militent pour le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, dans le cadre de la rforme sur le droit d'auteur

----------


## CinePhil

> Je te parle de liberts individuelle et tu me parle... de liberts conomique?


La libert est un tout.
Mais si a t'intresse, il y a d'autres classements des pays selon leur niveau de libert. La France n'y est jamais bien place, hlas !
-- Classement International Property Rights
http://internationalpropertyrightsin...?f=ipri&o=desc

-- Classement Human Freedom Index Cato Institute
https://www.cato.org/human-freedom-index

-- Comparatif social europen
http://www.eurocompar.eu/salaires-et...s.10.datas.htm

-- Indice de dmocratie
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indice_de_d%C3%A9mocratie




> Les pays du top 10 sont soit des pays ultra libral


L'ultra-libralisme est un pouvantail plant par les tatistes pour effrayer les moutontribuables !  ::mrgreen:: 
Cite moi une seule personne se revendiquant "ultra-libral" !

----------


## CinePhil

> Si tu avais lu mon lien, tu verrais que le but ultime est de remplacer toutes les autres taxes.


Mouais... il y en a qui croient que la Terre est plate, aussi !  ::ptdr:: 

La France a plus de 400 impts, taxes, contributions... Sans compter que des taxes s'appliquent sur des taxes ! Regardez votre facture EDF, par exemple...  ::calim2:: 




> Et puis bon, je l'ai dj dit, mais la kin hebdo de mon fils en mauvaise sant, elle est paye par mes impts. Tu me laisse mes impts l ou ils sont et tu nelesbaisse pas, merci.


En principe, elle est plutt paye par l'argent de la scurit sociale, c'est  dire paye par tout le monde.

Content de payer des impts ? Syndrome de Stockholm ! 




> [Tu n'as pas saisi le sel de la mentalit librale-libertaire


Malgr toutes les explications donnes plus haut, encore un qui s'acharne  vouloir confondre libral et libertaire !  ::roll:: 
Vous tes fatigants !  ::calim2:: 

Surtout avec la vole de clichs faux qui suit. Inutile de rpondre  ces stupidits.

----------


## Itachiaurion

> La libert est un tout.
> Mais si a t'intresse, il y a d'autres classements des pays selon leur niveau de libert. La France n'y est jamais bien place, hlas !
> -- Classement International Property Rights
> http://internationalpropertyrightsin...?f=ipri&o=desc
> 
> -- Classement Human Freedom Index Cato Institute
> https://www.cato.org/human-freedom-index
> 
> -- Comparatif social europen
> ...


Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire sur si on prend des classements de "liberts" au niveaux gnral la France n'est pas mieux class. Et l tu sort un classement sur le respect de la proprit privs. Encore une fois c'est la proprit priv selon qui? Les entreprises de brevet ou grosses boites types Oracles qui veulent sucer le moindre centime pour une utilisation qui touche de prs ou de loin leur systme? Ou un truc un peu moins hardcore?
On parle justement dans ce sujet a la base de l'Europe qui veut mettre des loi a la noix et stupide pour le respect du droit a la proprit parce que les dput n'ont aucune notion de la faisabilit du projet. Oui il y a sans doute un problme avec les mdias (qui ne sont pas non plus blanc comme neige, combien font du copi coller sur les "copains") mais c'est pas en instaurant un flicage gnralis d'internet qu'on va rgl le problme. C'est un peu comme Sony qui collais des rootkit pour vrifi que tu utilise bien "lgalement" tes musiques que tu leur a achet. C'est parce qu'on a des DRM de partout que certains jeux sont mal fichu qu'il est compliqu de rcupr des vieux logiciel, ou des donnes qui sont dans des truc plus mis  jour et verrouiller de partout.

J'emplois le terme d'ultra libral a ma sauce pour le coup pour dsigner des pays dont je suis en dsaccord totale avec leur idologie jusqu'au boutismes pour appliquer une drgulation et une faible protection social. C'est quoi cette manie de dnigr l'Etat enfin? Comme tu l'as si bien dit dans un message plus haut, qui pour renflou les banques qui ont fait concrtement de bonne grosses btises? L'tat n'est pas la solution pour tout mais il n'est pas non plus la solution de rien. Par exemple rgul les transaction financire effectu par bots a ce serais une chose a faire parce que faut vraiment tre dans lextrme pour trouver que c'est une bonne ide que l'on est des machines qui ragisse dans la milliseconde a la moindre info et cela parfois de manire dangereuse pour la finance elle mme. C'est l'exemple typique du court terme pouss a son paroxysme sans absolument aucune prise de recul.

----------


## ShigruM

Tout le monde sait que les "champs bien dlimits" on vocation  se gnraliser, donc c'est bien d'une taxe sur les hyperliens qu'il s'agit.

Dommage que l'article ne mentionne pas l'impact de l'article 11 sur les forges logicielles, autrement dit sur la filire du logiciel open source. Cf. http://cnll.fr/news/directive-copyright/

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais le 12 septembre, c'est--dire dans quelques jours, les dputs vont devoir se dcider, aprs avoir eu deux bons mois pour amender les articles controverss de la directive. Le problme est que les chos reus des amendements proposs montrent que les choses n'ont pas volu dans la bonne direction, *d'o la ncessit de se mobiliser  nouveau pour esprer pouvoir influencer le prochain vote*. C'est ainsi qu'aprs le Wikimedia Foundation, la fondation Mozilla monte  nouveau au crneau contre la rforme sur le droit d'auteur  l're d'Internet.  Avant le vote, nous souhaitons clarifier les faits et expliquer exactement ce que ces nouvelles rgles signifieront pour louverture et la dcentralisation en Europe , crit Mozilla dans un billet de blog.


Gnralement les mobilisations sont moins efficace que le pouvoir des lobbies.
Les dputs s'en foutent un peu du peuple et de l'Open Source...




> Cela a t plusieurs fois voqu. La fondation Mozilla estime que le filtrage automatique de contenu et les dispositions relatives aux droits dauteur figurant  larticle 13 sont impraticables pour les socits de logiciels open source, dont elle fait partie, et lcosystme open source en gnral. Le filtrage automatique concerne en effet toutes les formes de contenu protg par le droit d'auteur, y compris les logiciels. Le cot et le risque juridique associs  ces nouvelles rgles vont donc pousser les petits dveloppeurs de logiciels open source hors de lEurope et menacer les plateformes de partage de code dont ils dpendent pour innover.


Il y a trop de rgles dans l'UE et elles n'ont souvent aucun sens.

===
Avec les nouvelles rglementations on s'loigne de l'idologie de base d'internet.
 la base c'tait plus libre.

----------


## ShigruM

> Gnralement les mobilisations sont moins efficace que le pouvoir des lobbies.
> Les dputs s'en foutent un peu du peuple et de l'Open Source...
> 
> 
> Il y a trop de rgles dans l'UE et elles n'ont souvent aucun sens.
> 
> ===
> Avec les nouvelles rglementations on s'loigne de l'idologie de base d'internet.
>  la base c'tait plus libre.


alors je suis pas d'accord, l'Union europenne protge bien plus les liberts que ne le fais la France (qui a tendance  faire l'inverse) !
On doit beaucoup de chose  l'union europenne comme par exemple les chargeurs de tlphone universelle, la norme CE qui mme si elle n'est pas parfaite protge quand mme, le RGPD,  la protection des droits fondamentaux dans l'Union europenne...etc.

on peut toujours critiquer mais globalement c'est mieux que rien... c'est mieux que ce que nous propose les gouvernements franais depuis quelques annes.

tous n'est pas  jeter, l'union europenne a fait des bonnes choses.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tous n'est pas  jeter, l'union europenne a fait des bonnes choses.


Et ben je cherche toujours !
Je crois que la seule fois o j'ai t content de l'UE c'est quand elle a essay de tenir tte aux USA pour pouvoir continuer de commercer avec l'Iran.
Il y a des entreprises dans les pays membre de l'UE qui ont besoin de vendre des produits en Iran.
Et les USA font chier, probablement pour faire plaisir  Isral... (les entreprises US aussi aimeraient commercer avec l'Iran)




> l'Union europenne protge bien plus les liberts que ne le fais la France


lol  ::mouarf:: 
La directive sur le copyright est un bon exemple de la protection des liberts par l'UE ^^
Les nations perdent beaucoup de liberts en entrant dans l'UE, elles doivent suivre les rglementations et les GOPE...

Bon aprs c'est vrai que la France est nul, on vient denchaner Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron, donc a fait trs mal...

===
L il y a encore de l'espoir pour que la directive ne passe pas.
Si ceux qui votent comprennent un minimum de quoi a parle, normalement ils devraient tre contre.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Directive copyright : le Parlement europen dit "oui"  la rforme*
*et adopte l'essentiel des amendements prsent par Axel Voss (PPE), le rapporteur du texte  * 

Les eurodputs ont vot ce mercredi 12 septembre  Strasbourg  loccasion de la session plnire en faveur de la directive rformant le droit dauteur  lheure du numrique. Aprs avoir initialement rejet le texte, le Parlement europen a finalement adopt la directive qui doit adapter le droit dauteur  lheure du numrique. Le texte a t approuv par 438 voix contre 226. 

Deux articles taient au cur du dbat :
larticle 13, qui vise  instaurer le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, puisque ce sont des algorithmes qui devraient juger quel contenu a le droit d'apparatre sur Internet ;larticle 11, dont lide est que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence. En clair, il vise  crer un nouveau  droit voisin  pour les diteurs de presse qui doit permettre aux diteurs ou agences de se faire rmunrer lors de la rutilisation en ligne de leur production.


*Un article 13 lgrement amend*

Les parlementaires ont lgrement attnu celui-ci qui prvoyait notamment que, faute dun accord entre ayants droit et grandes plateformes (Facebook, YouTube, Twitter), ces dernires devraient mettre en place des mcanismes de filtrage automatique des contenus posts par les internautes, afin quils ne contreviennent pas au droit dauteur.

Le texte prcise dsormais que le  blocage automatique (de contenus) doit tre vit  au maximum, et introduit davantage de garanties pour viter les risques de suppressions injustifies de contenus. Les blocages automatiques figuraient parmi les principales objections des adversaires de la directive, qui soulignaient les risques de censure inhrents  ce type de mcanismes.

Les amendements qui prvoyaient de renforcer largement la responsabilit des hbergeurs par rapport au droit actuel, notamment ceux dposs par leurodput franais Jean-Marie Cavada, ont quant  eux tous t rejets. Au final, le texte de compromis adopt par le Parlement prconise davantage les  ngociations de bonne foi  entre industries culturelles et plateformes, plutt que les contraintes.

*Un article 11 pratiquement inchang*

Larticle 11 de la directive na quasiment pas t modifi par les parlementaires. Il prvoit la cration dune forme spcifique de droit dauteur, qui donnera le droit aux mdias de rclamer le paiement de royalties lorsque des plateformes numriques diffusent ou agrgent des extraits darticles accompagns dun lien.

Les adversaires de cet article soulignaient notamment que cette mesure, qui vise spcifiquement des services comme Google Actualit, avait dj fait lobjet de tests trs proches en Espagne et en Allemagne, sans rsultats  en Espagne, Google sest content de fermer son service actualit, et na jamais vers dargent aux diteurs. Les dputs ont cependant prvu une exception  ce nouveau droit voisin, lorsque les hyperliens sont accompagns de  mots individuels .

*Une victoire pour les industries cratives europennes ?*

Cette adoption est une victoire politique pour le rapporteur du texte Axel Voss, aprs le rejet de la premire version du texte cet t. M. Voss, qui avait appel avant lexamen du texte ses collgues  adopter cette version  acceptable pour tous , a salu dans ce nouveau vote un  excellent message envoy aux industries cratives europennes . Dsormais, le Parlement europen devra ngocier avec le Conseil (les tats membres) et la Commission pour aboutir  une version finale.

Source : Le Monde

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quelles implications peuvent dcouler de ce vote ? 
 ::fleche::  Les amendements apports  l'article 13 vous semblent-ils suffisants ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Des bailleurs de fonds europens crent une coalition pour interdire aux scientifiques bnficiaires, de publier dans des revues payantes ds 2020
 ::fleche::  Huawei russit galement  s'imposer comme second vendeur de smartphones au 2T18 en Europe, malgr un essoufflement dans la rgion EMEA
 ::fleche::  Chargeur universel pour les mobiles : la Commission europenne  bout de patience, estimant insatisfaisants les progrs raliss aprs prs de 10 ans

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Le droite de citer vient de mourir ce jour, bonjour censure.

----------


## Jipt

> Larticle 11 [...] prvoit la cration dune forme spcifique de droit dauteur, qui donnera le droit aux mdias de rclamer le paiement de royalties lorsque des plateformes numriques diffusent ou agrgent des extraits darticles accompagns dun lien.


Je ne comprends pas.
Si je tombe sur un article dont je pense qu'il pourrait intresser la communaut ici, et que pour inciter les gens  le lire j'en copie-colle un extrait en prcisant la source dans un lien, ce genre de manip devient interdit ?
Mais si je ne mets pas le lien vers la source, a passe,  charge pour les lecteurs intresss de piocher les mots susceptibles de "remonter" l'article dans un moteur de recherche aprs les y avoir colls ?

Et c'est quoi, une "plateforme numrique" ? _dvlp_ c'est une plateforme numrique ? Dans l'absolu, je dirais oui, il me semble.

----------


## Marco46

a serait intressant d'avoir le point de vue d'un juriste mais a doit pouvoir s'appliquer  toute plateforme numrique qui publie un extrait associ  un lien sinon c'est une rupture de l'galit devant la loi et donc anti-constitutionnel.

Donc en rsum n'importe qui ou n'importe quelle organisation doit pouvoir en attaquer une autre si elle publie un lien associ  un extrait. 

Use case : J'cris et je publie une news sur developpez.com. Quelqu'un sur LinkedIn fait un "share" de la news avec lien + extrait (c'est automatique). Developpez pourrait attaquer LinkedIn.

J'arrive pas  trouver le texte original pour lire l'article si quelqu'un arrive  le chopper ...

----------


## jfadev

Alors si j'ai bien compris Google devr payer a tous les sites qu'il montre dans ces resultats car il y a bien un extrait de l'article et un lien vers le meme  ::aie::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Je pense que a concerne surtout Google actualit non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc en rsum n'importe qui ou n'importe quelle organisation doit pouvoir en attaquer une autre si elle publie un lien associ  un extrait.


Je ne comprend pas la justification.  ::?:  ::(: 
Un lien c'est bien !
a veut dire "*aller consulter cette information  cette source*", du coup a gnre du trafic et gnralement le but d'un site c'est d'tre vu non ?

a ne tient pas debout leur truc.
Se plaindre de Google News c'est stupide.
Google pourrait dire "Nous allons vous drfrencer, de cette faon on affichera plus aucun titre de vos articles".
Les sites d'informations ont besoin de Google l'inverse n'est pas vrai.

a n'a pas de sens, c'est comme si tu conseillais un livre et que l'auteur se plaignait "Non ! Ne faites pas la promotion de mon livre, je ne veux pas qu'on lise ce que j'ai cris !".
Google fait la pub des sites d'actualits et ils ne sont pas content ?
Si j'tais webmaster et que mon site apparaissait dans Google News je pense que je serais content.

===
Donc cette loi sera utilis pour autre chose.
Probablement pour censurer ceux qui ne pensent pas comme le systme.
Nous sommes de plus en plus en dictature.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Attendez ! Ne vous emballez pas !

C'est encore au parlement europen. La commission europenne doit maintenant statuer. Puis, ce sera au tour des gouvernements de chaque pays de lgifrer. Autant dire qu'il va couler de l'eau sous les ponts avant qu'on ait une ide de ce que a va donner dans les faits chez nous.

----------


## CinePhil

> Puis, ce sera au tour des gouvernements de chaque pays de lgifrer


Et comme bien souvent les gouvernements franais ont la fcheuse tendance  lgifrer encore plus fort que les directives europennes, a ne m'inspire aucun enthousiasme !  ::(:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et comme bien souvent les gouvernements franais ont la fcheuse tendance  lgifrer encore plus fort que les directives europennes, a ne m'inspire aucun enthousiasme !


Je suis d'accord. Je veux juste dire que pour savoir ce que l'on peut et ne peut pas faire, c'est pas la peine de crier maintenant, et qu'il faut attendre de voir ce que a donnera dans la loi. Et puis, il y aura des jurisprudence, etc... Bref, ne pas crier avant d'avoir mal.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref, ne pas crier avant d'avoir mal.


De toute faon avant ou aprs a ne change rien, ceux qui ont le pouvoir s'en foutent du peuple...

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*L'UE peut-elle encore tre sauve de la rforme copyright qui risque d'anantir Internet ?*
*Oui selon l'eurodpute Julia Reda*

Hier, la directive europenne sur les droits dauteur passait en vote au Parlement europen. A une majorit de 438 contre 226, les eurodputs ont adopt l'essentiel des amendements prsents par Axel Voss et la directive a t adopte avec quelques lgres modifications. 

Larticle 13, par exemple, a t lgrement modifi pour rendre plus clair le fait que les plateformes nayant pas daccord avec les titulaires du droit dauteur devraient mettre en place des mcanismes de filtrage automatique de contenu afin de sassurer de ne pas contrevenir  la directive. Le second article problmatique (l'article 11), lui, est demeur presque inchang. Le reste du texte a t intgralement adopt tel quel. 

La taxe sur les liens, considre par ses dtracteurs comme une tentative de certains diteurs nayant pas su sadapter au numrique pour gnrer des revenus quils ne mritent pas forcement, a donc t adopte. La mesure des filtres automatiques, qui pourtant sont extrmement sujets  erreur, a galement t adopte. Certains articles problmatiques qui ont t clipss par le dbat sur les articles 11 et 13 ont galement t adopts dans le plus grand silence. Larticle 12a, par exemple, qui interdit aux sportifs de publier des photos ou vidos de leurs propres performances, rservant exclusivement ce droit aux organisateurs des vnements, a galement t adopt.


 Il est impossible de ne pas tre furieux et constern. Cela reprsentait notre meilleure chance de changer les termes de la directive pour le mieux. Les trilogues  venir (les discussions entre les gouvernements nationaux et lUE) se droulent  huis clos et sont difficilement influenables par les Europens lambda , a dclar l'auteur et activiste Cory Doctorow.

Cependant, selon la dpute Julia Reda, tout espoir nest pas encore perdu. Elle explique que puisque des versions alternatives des articles 11 et 13 passeront probablement en vote au printemps, la pression de publique a encore des chances de faire inclure des garanties supplmentaires pour les utilisateurs.  Alors que le projet de loi global a t adopt avec une majorit confortable, le rsultat tait plus serr pour les deux articles controverss (366 contre 297 pour larticle 13 et 393 contre 279 pour larticle 11). 

Puisque le vote final sera proche des prochaines lections europennes, cela laisse une petite chance que des protestations massives de la population contre ces dispositions puissent encore convaincre les eurodputs de rejeter l'ensemble du projet de loi , a-t-elle dclar. Pour elle donc, la pression publique est le dernier espoir de sauver Internet. 

Cory Doctorow, quant  lui, estime que les invitables examens de conformit juridique sont le dernier vrai espoir pour empcher cette directive dentrer en vigueur.  Le vritable espoir d'abrogation  mon avis est dans les tribunaux. Il ny a tout simplement pas moyen pour cette directive de passer le cap du contrle constitutionnel de lUE - cest du filtrage gnralis et de la surveillance de masse sous un autre nom. Le fait quils prtendent rechercher une  infraction  ne change rien  cela , a-t-il opin.

Selon Julia Reda, mme si chaque pays est libre dinterprter la directive comme il le souhaite, son application dans les faits savrera la plus stricte possible.   Il est vrai que les tats membres auront une certaine marge de manuvre pour traduire les rgles en droit national ; par exemple, ils pourraient modifier des dfinitions telles que "mots individuels" et "fournisseur de services de partage de contenu en ligne". Cependant, les fournisseurs de services oprant dans toute l'Europe devront suivre l'interprtation la plus stricte de la loi pour tre en scurit , explique-t-elle. 

Les dtracteurs de la directive ont donc jusquau printemps pour faire comprendre  tous que le texte de loi est  une tentative froce et non transparente dimposer des restrictions draconiennes, incohrentes et coteuses sur la libre expression en ligne .

Les internautes se sont bien videmment prononcs sur la question. Deux courants de pense se dgagent de leurs avis. Il y a ceux qui trouvent que la directive est exactement ce dont lEurope avait besoin pour tenir un peu en laisse les gants tels que Facebook et les autres qui pensent que la directive est nulle, non avenue et contre-productive. Dans les rangs de ce dernier groupe, il y a une sous-classe qui explique que lapplication de cette directive marquerait la fin des activits de la majorit des entreprises numriques en Europe, ce qui, selon eux, oblitrerait lconomie europenne. 

*Source :*  Vice

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cette directive soit opportune ?
 ::fleche::  Internet est-il prt pour a ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les amendements aux articles 11 et 13 proposs par deux eurodputs avant le vote du 12 septembre

 ::fleche::  Directive copyright : le Parlement europen dit "oui"  la rforme et adopte l'essentiel des amendements prsent par Axel Voss (PPE), le rapporteur

 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne comprend pas la justification. 
> Un lien c'est bien !
> a veut dire "*aller consulter cette information  cette source*", du coup a gnre du trafic et gnralement le but d'un site c'est d'tre vu non ?


C'est pas comme a que les mdias analysent a. Eux ils voient que la plupart du temps les gens ne cliquent pas sur les liens dans Google Actualit, ils ne font que lire le petit encart et ils ne vont cliquer que sur un petit nombre de liens. Du coup ils se disent que Google a gnr de l'argent sur la base des liens non cliqus et de la lecture de l'extrait associ, donc Google a fait du pognon sur leur dos.

C'est le mme genre de logique que celle qui pousse les majors du disques  affirmer que leurs pertes correspondent au prix unitaire de leurs produits multipli par le nombre de tlchargements. Peu importe si dans les faits une grande partie des tlchargements n'auraient jamais pu correspondre  un achat.

On est sorti d'un dbat rationnel depuis longtemps sur ces questions, en fait on n'y est mme jamais entr. Les acteurs concerns ne comprennent rien au numrique et ils n'ont pas envie d'y comprendre quelque chose. Ils voient seulement qu'ils sont entrain de crever du coup a remue dans tous les sens selon l'adage : "Le poisson qui meurt sur la berge remue plus que le poisson dans l'eau".




> Google pourrait dire "Nous allons vous drfrencer, de cette faon on affichera plus aucun titre de vos articles".


Et l le poisson ne bougera plus !

Il y a eu des exprimentations en Espagne je crois (loi espagnole du mme ordre) et a s'est termin de cette manire, Google a carrment dsactiv le module Google Actualit pour les IP espagnoles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas comme a que les mdias analysent a. Eux ils voient que la plupart du temps les gens ne cliquent pas sur les liens dans Google Actualit, ils ne font que lire le petit encart et ils ne vont cliquer que sur un petit nombre de liens. Du coup ils se disent que Google a gnr de l'argent sur la base des liens non cliqus et de la lecture de l'extrait associ, donc Google a fait du pognon sur leur dos


C'est compltement con !
Les mdias disent n'importe quoi...
On voit clairement que le prtexte ne fonctionne pas.

C'est l'quivalent de : 
- "Il faut cacher les pochettes des disques vinyle, car les gens se contentent de regarder la couverture et n'achtent pas l'album."
- "Il faut cacher les couvertures des livres, car les gens lisent la 4ieme de couverture et n'achtent pas le livre."

Le job des journalistes aujourd'hui c'est de copier des infos et de mettre un titre clickbait pour attirer les cliques.
Sans Google ils seraient dans une situation encore moins confortable.

----------


## nikau6

Cette loi est une loi  de censure. Elle va tre utilise pour mettre  mort tous les sites d'information alternatifs, tous les sites qui proposent une lecture de l'information diffrente de celle que nous imposent les larbins de la presse, tous les sites qui drangent le pouvoir politique, mdiatique, et oligarchique.
J'espre que a va leur revenir dans la gueule et que les consquences seront terribles. J'espre, Je pense, que le trafic des main stream va s'effondrer.

Un pouvoir, quel qu'il soit, qui vote ou supporte ce genre de loi, y compris par le silence, comme ce fut le cas avec les mdias, dclare officiellement qu' il est l'enemie de la libert de conscience, de la dmocratie, et donc du peuple. Une loi de plus qui nous rapproche d'un grand pas vers la mise  mort de l'E.U et de la presse du pouvoir.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Cette loi est une loi  de censure. Elle va tre utilise pour mettre  mort tous les sites d'information alternatifs, tous les sites qui proposent une lecture de l'information diffrente de celle que nous imposent les larbins de la presse, tous les sites qui drangent le pouvoir politique, mdiatique, et oligarchique.
> J'espre que a va leur revenir dans la gueule et que les consquences seront terribles. J'espre, Je pense, que le trafic des main stream va s'effondrer.


Premirement, je ne vois pas du tout le rapport entre la loi et la consquence que tu crains.

Ensuite, j'aime bien le fait que tu dfendes le fait des "faits alternatifs", car en gros c'est ce que tu dis. Les sites qui inventent des faits pour le buzz ou pour les lections.

Si tu crois que les mdias sont au service du gouvernement, rien n'est moins sr. videmment, chaque mdia a son propre biais de publications (par exemple, Le Monde est clairement pro-migrant), d'o l'intrt de consulter plusieurs sources, mais quand on sait que c'est grce au mdias que des scandales rcents ont clat, notamment : Fillon, Bellanna, Gaulois rfractaire, Prlvement  la source bogue, etc, et pourtant tout a, a ne plat pas au gouvernement. Si nous tions rellement dans une dictature, jamais des choses pareilles n'auraient t publies.

D'un autre ct, des sites qui inventent des faits, dtournent des photos, dtournent des discours pour propager la peur et la haine, mme s'ils se basent toujours (pour la crdibilit) sur un minimum de vrit, sont lgions et ce sont eux qui sont une relle menace, en occultant les vrais dbats pour des rumeurs, la plupart du temps, sans rel fondement. Et maintenant j'ai des gens dans mon entourage, grce aux mdias alternatifs, qui sont convaincus  fond que la Terre est plate, que le Soleil est en train de s'teindre, que la troisime guerre mondiale dmarre dans 9 jours, que le rchauffement climatique n'existe pas, que les cartes d'identit sont conues pour contrler l'esprit, que la pdophilie est dsormais lgale, etc. Et l, je vois le mal que font vos sites alternatifs.

Pour en revenir aux faits, les vrais. Je dirais mitig pour cette histoire de filtre automatique. Je ne vois pas l'intrt de demander un filtrage automatique et en mme temps dire que cela doit tre vit autant que possible. Une loi pour rien, mais quoi qu'il en soit, jamais en notre faveur. Enfin c'est toujours mieux que la version initiale.

Pour les liens, c'est vraiment de la pure dbilit. N'importe qui ayant suffisamment de jugeote saura que personne ne sera prt  payer pour publier un lien agrment d'un extrait. Et donc personne ne publiera plus d'extrait, et sans extrait, le trafic vers les sites sources s'affaiblira automatiquement. Encore une fois, les mdias Internet qui exigent ce genre de loi se tirent une balle dans le pied.

----------


## Bubu017

et quid des flux RSS ? Perso je nutilise pas Google News mais Feedly avec des abos  des flux RSS, c'est quoi la diffrence entre les deux ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Premirement, je ne vois pas du tout le rapport entre la loi et la consquence que tu crains.


Il y a un truc qu'on appelle "mdia alternatif", comme a (mauvais exemple, mais vous voyez le truc) :
Grard Miller, cofondateur du "Mdia" anti-systme "et en mme temps" recrut par LCI
Et il y a les mdias traditionnels qui continuent leur chute.
Les recettes pubs des mdias historiques ont baiss denviron un tiers entre 2000 et 2017

Les mdias du systme cherchent donc  se dfendre, parce qu'ils se font bouffer.
Et l avec la loi quand un mdia alternatif va critiquer quelque chose en se basant sur un article officiel, on va pouvoir censurer le mdia alternatif.




> Si tu crois que les mdias sont au service du gouvernement, rien n'est moins sr.


Les mdias, les politiques, les gros patrons partagent la mme idologie, les mmes valeurs, etc.
Ils se retrouvent dans des trucs comme le dner du sicle, le dner du CRIF, etc. (regardez le documentaire "les nouveaux chiens de garde" mme si a ne fait qu'effleurer la surface du problme)

Le Monde, le Figaro, BFM, TF1, Canal +, etc, c'est la mme chose au final.
Ils font juste croire qu'ils sont plus  gauche ou plus  droite, mais sur les points importants ils disent la mme chose.

Les journaux sont dficitaire, si des milliardaires perdent de l'argent pour les maintenir en vie c'est bien que faire de la propagande set  quelque chose.
L'tat donne galement beaucoup de subventions aux mdias officiels.

Mdias : pourquoi 10 milliardaires contrlent-ils notre information ?  Blabla #07
LA CONFIANCE DANS LES MDIAS TOUJOURS DFICITAIRE

----------


## nikau6

> Si tu crois que les mdias sont au service du gouvernement, rien n'est moins sr. videmment, chaque mdia a son propre biais de publications (par exemple, Le Monde est clairement pro-migrant), d'o l'intrt de consulter plusieurs sources, mais quand on sait que c'est grce au mdias que des scandales rcents ont clat, notamment : Fillon, Bellanna, Gaulois rfractaire, Prlvement  la source bogue, etc, et pourtant tout a, a ne plat pas au gouvernement. Si nous tions rellement dans une dictature, jamais des choses pareilles n'auraient t publies.


 Si tu penses que les affaires Benalla et Fillon sont l preuve de l'indpendance de la presse c'est que tu n'as pas compris ce qu'est le pouvoir en 2018, ni ce que veut le pouvoir, et donc, que tu n'as pas compris quels intrts ces affaires ont servie. Tu as une vision trs simpliste et nave du monde.

Plus de citations ni de liens, ca va faire trs mal aux sites alternatifs.

----------


## Invit

> Si tu crois que les mdias sont au service du gouvernement, rien n'est moins sr. videmment, chaque mdia a son propre biais de publications (par exemple, Le Monde est clairement pro-migrant), d'o l'intrt de consulter plusieurs sources, mais quand on sait que c'est grce au mdias que des scandales rcents ont clat, notamment : Fillon, Bellanna, Gaulois rfractaire, Prlvement  la source bogue, etc, et pourtant tout a, a ne plat pas au gouvernement. Si nous tions rellement dans une dictature, jamais des choses pareilles n'auraient t publies.


Et pourtant la France n'arrive que 39e au classement mondial de la libert de la presse, avec presque deux fois moins de "points" que certains de nos voisins europens. Internet est indispensable pour que des affaires comme Fillon et Benalla puissent tre couvertes. Sinon, c'est selon le bon vouloir de l'AFP.

----------


## Sodium

> C'est compltement con !
> Les mdias disent n'importe quoi...
> On voit clairement que le prtexte ne fonctionne pas.


Euh non, c'est pas compltement con de vouloir tre pay pour son travail.

Si Google ne faisait que citer des extraits d'articles avec un lien pour aller les consulter, personne ne serait mont au crneau. Au contraire, Google se gave de plus en plus de l'information et la publie sur ses propres services et y vend ses publicits en incitant l'utilisateur  ne jamais quitter la plateforme.

La mise en oeuvre de cette loi est peut-tre maladroite, mais la grogne des mdias est lgitime et je ne comprends pas ce type de raction. Le jour o Google ira piocher dans votre code pour publier ses propres applications sur ses plateformes, vous rflchirez peut-tre un peu plus aux consquences de la politique open-bar actuellement pratiqu par les gants de l'Internet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh non, c'est pas compltement con de vouloir tre pay pour son travail.


Lire le titre ce n'est pas lire l'article.
Don't judge a book by its cover
L'habit ne fait pas le moine

Google Actualit est une chance pour les sites d'informations, les gens cliquent sur les liens et se rendent sur le site.
Et parfois il n'y a aucun rapport entre le titre et l'article, donc il est dconseill de ne lire que le titre...

----------


## Sodium

> Google Actualit est une chance pour les sites d'informations, les gens cliquent sur les liens et se rendent sur le site.
> Et parfois il n'y a aucun rapport entre le titre et l'article, donc il est dconseill de ne lire que le titre...


Bien entendu, donc quand je tape "comment calculer une moyenne" dans Google et qu'il me sort a en tant pratiquement tout intrt d'aller visiter le site dont est extraite l'information il n'y a aucun problme d'aprs toi  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'y a aucun problme d'aprs toi


L le problme c'est que l'algorithme peut mettre un truc faux en avant...
Si j'tais le webmaster de www.piger-lesmaths.fr je serais super fier que mon site soit mis en avant de la sorte.

Mais bref c'est hors sujet, l on parle de Google Actualit, il n'y a que des titres...

Lutter contre les liens c'est comme lutter contre la citation de source.
C'est le monde  l'envers...

----------


## redcurve

L'europe est entrain de mettre en place une machine de censure d'une puissance phnomnale quand les nazis reprendront le pouvoir ils auront dj tout sous la main.

----------


## Sodium

> L le problme c'est que l'algorithme peut mettre un truc faux en avant...
> Si j'tais le webmaster de www.piger-lesmaths.fr je serais super fier que mon site soit mis en avant de la sorte.


Ok super, donc la prochaine fois que j'ai besoin d'un dveloppeur (si tu es dveloppeur) je te contacte et tu viens travailler pour moi gratuitement en change d'une citation de ton nom en petit quelque part ?  :;): 




> Mais bref c'est hors sujet, l on parle de Google Actualit, il n'y a que des titres...


Euh non, on parle d'Internet en gnral et plus gnralement de la manire dont quelques gants du web amassent des fortunes qui finissent dans des paradis fiscaux en volant litralement le travail du reste du monde.

----------


## redcurve

> Ok super, donc la prochaine fois que j'ai besoin d'un dveloppeur (si tu es dveloppeur) je te contacte et tu viens travailler pour moi gratuitement en change d'une citation de ton nom en petit quelque part ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Euh non, on parle d'Internet en gnral et plus gnralement de la manire dont quelques gants du web amassent des fortunes qui finissent dans des paradis fiscaux en volant litralement le travail du reste du monde.


Quoi tu veux de l'argent pour avoir expliquer comment calculer un moyenne ?

Si les gens ne veulent pas que les autres trouvent leur contenus un fichier robots.txt et le problme est rgl donc non les moteurs de recherche ne doivent rien du tout.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ok super, donc la prochaine fois que j'ai besoin d'un dveloppeur (si tu es dveloppeur) je te contacte et tu viens travailler pour moi gratuitement en change d'une citation de ton nom en petit quelque part ?


Non mais il ne s'agit pas de a du tout.

Je ne vois pas le ct ngatif  ce que Google mette un extrait en avant avec le lien.
C'est la meilleure pub qui existe, a doit ramener beaucoup de visites.
Le rfrencement est un travail important, ya beaucoup de site qui paieraient chre pour se retrouver l. (en fait on peut payer pour tre mieux placer dans les rsultats Google)

Gnralement les webmasters aiment bien quand leur site gnre du trafic, se retrouver en haut dans Google c'est le rve de beaucoup de sites.

Toute l'info n'est pas contenu dans le rsum.
Maintenant les journaux donne une extrait gratuit et oblige l'utilisateur a pay si il veut lire la suite.

Srieusement quel webmaster se plaindrait dapparatre en gros tout en haut dans Google ?
Celui qui fait a n'a rien compris... "J'en ai marre ! Google me ramne beaucoup trop de visiteurs c'est horrible. Mon site est visible quelle horreur !"

----------


## Sodium

> Quoi tu veux de l'argent pour avoir expliquer comment calculer un moyenne ?


Si j'avais dpens du temps et de l'argent pour dvelopper et rdiger un site suffisamment bien foutu pour qu'un moteur de recherche considre que l'une de mes pages rpond  une question pose par un utilisateur, oui, j'estimerais que le minimum serait soit de n'afficher qu'un bref aperu avec un lien vers mon site, soit me rmunrer pour l'utilisation de mon travail.

C'est incroyable cette capacit que les gens ont de ne pas voir plus loin que le bout de leur nez et de ne voir un problme que lorsqu'il les concerne directement. Oui, rdiger un site, tre journaliste, artiste c'est un mtier, cela prend du temps et mrite d'tre rmunr si le travail en question est utilis.

Je te conseille par ailleurs ce site vu que tu as l'air d'avoir un peu de mal  t'exprimer  l'crit  :;): 
https://www.francaisfacile.com/exerc...cais-50308.php




> Toute l'info n'est pas contenu dans le rsum.


Dans le cas prsent si, je n'ai absolument aucun intrt  cliquer sur le lien et visiter le site en question.
Faut arrter d'tre con deux minutes, aucun mdia ne souhaite que Google arrte de rfrencer son contenu  partir du moment o il s'agit bien de rfrencer et non de s'approprier.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le problme des webmasters c'est plus adblock que Google...
Google permet aux gens de trouver ton site, c'est utile.

----------


## Edrixal

> Si j'avais dpens du temps et de l'argent pour dvelopper et rdiger un site suffisamment bien foutu pour qu'un moteur de recherche considre que l'une de mes pages rpond  une question pose par un utilisateur, oui, j'estimerais que le minimum serait soit de n'afficher qu'un bref aperu avec un lien vers mon site, soit me rmunrer pour l'utilisation de mon travail.
> 
> C'est incroyable cette capacit que les gens ont de ne pas voir plus loin que le bout de leur nez et de ne voir un problme que lorsqu'il les concerne directement. Oui, rdiger un site, tre journaliste, artiste c'est un mtier, cela prend du temps et mrite d'tre rmunr si le travail en question est utilis.
> 
> Dans le cas prsent si, je n'ai absolument aucun intrt  cliquer sur le lien et visiter le site en question.
> Faut arrter d'tre con deux minutes, aucun mdia ne souhaite que Google arrte de rfrencer son contenu  partir du moment o il s'agit bien de rfrencer et non de s'approprier.


En mme temps quel intrt  cliquer sur un lien pour avoir une rponse qui tient sur une ligne ?
Pose de vrais questions mathmatique, tu aura des aperus, mais tu sera obliger de cliquer sur le lien pour avoir la rponse complte avec explication, image d'exemple ect...

Je doute sincrement que le site www.piger-lesmaths.fr mise sur ce genre de problme mathmatique pour gnrer du trafic. C'est bien d'en parler parce que sa fait partie du programme mais on est dans un niveau trs bas avec une explication trs simple. C'est au contraire une belle vitrine qu'ils ont pour le coup, sa m'a mme donner envie d'aller voir sur leur du site ce qu'ils proposent. (Bon j'ai un bloqueur de pub donc ...)

Mais pose des questions qui oblige  une vrais rponse ou demande des recettes de cuisine plus compliqu que "comment faire cuir un uf", tu verra que la vitrine seule ne sera pas suffisante. Aux webmasters aussi de s'adapter, si un webmaster tient absolument que sont site qui donne le temps de cuissons d'un oeuf, n'affiche pas la rponse directement dans la description il peut y faire face simplement. D'ailleurs pour reprendre l'exemple que tu cite, le webmaster doit parfaitement savoir que google rfrence sa page ainsi et n'a rien fait pour aller contre a (comme mettre du blabla inutile avant pour que la citation ne contienne pas l'ensemble de la rponse).

Bref, je cherche pas  dfendre google plus que a non plus, mais faut arrter de voir le mal absolut partout. Pour ma part je serait trs content le jour ou le gars du rfrencement arrivera  faire parvenir le site de ma boite  un super niveau de rfrencement et cela mme si la rponse  la question est directement donner dans google, pourquoi ? Parce que si la personne ce pose une autre question du mme genre en plus compliqu, y'a de forte chance qu'il revienne voir le site qui lui  rpondu prcdemment.

----------


## CinePhil

> Si j'avais dpens du temps et de l'argent pour dvelopper et rdiger un site


Soit tu mets ce site  disposition du monde gratuitement et tu n'en attends donc a priori aucun revenu, soit tu rends ton site accessible contre rmunration et donc authentification de l'utilisateur qui aura pay pour accder au contenu.

Dans le second cas, les robots de rfrencement n'auront pas accs au site (sauf s'il y a une faille de scurit mais l c'est de ta faute !  ::mouarf::  ) et, donc, le contenu ne sera pas rfrenc ailleurs.

Dans le premier cas, rclamer  posteriori un revenu pour un truc qu'on met  disposition gratuitement, c'est de la fumisterie, voire de l'escroquerie !

Remarque : Le revenu de la pub pose sur le site, c'est alatoire. Ce n'est pas de la vente de prestation (l'objet du site)  un client (le visiteur / utilisateur du site).


Si tu es journaliste, tu vends tes articles  un journal. Une fois que c'est fait, ton article est la proprit du journal. S'il le met  disposition de ses lecteurs gratuitement, ce n'est plus ton problme.
Si tu es artiste, idem ! Le peintre qui vend son tableau a t pay pour son oeuvre. Le tableau ne lui appartient plus et le nouveau propritaire en fait ce qu'il veut. 

Le droit d'auteur a plein de biais qui pourrissent la diffusion de la connaissance et de la culture.

Quelques rflexions librales sur le sujet :
https://www.wikiberal.org/wiki/Propr...intellectuelle

----------


## Jarodd

> la rforme copyright qui risque d'anantir Internet


Rien que a !

Si on veut vraiment que le grand public se saisisse de ces dbats, il va falloir commencer  viter ce catastrophisme  chaque propos... C'est exactement la mme erreur que font les dfenseurs de l'environnement :  force de faire du FUD  la limite du nostradamisme, et de rpter que demain il sera trop tard, on finit par se lasser quand on voit que les choses ne sont pas pires que ce qu'on nous a annonc... A foce de prendre les gens pour des bents incapables de comprendre un raisonnement pos et argument, ils finissent par ne plus couter !

----------


## Sodium

> Le droit d'auteur a plein de biais qui pourrissent la diffusion de la connaissance et de la culture.


Mme commentaire qu'auparavant, il s'agit d'un raisonnement simpliste qu'ont les gens qui ne sont pas touchs par le problme parce que le peuple est ainsi. Si par contre demain on lui demande de verser 5 d'impts supplmentaire il criera au scandale.

La "diffusion de la connaissance et de la culture", c'est l'argument bateau numro un derrire lequel se rangent les djeunz pour aller tlcharger le dernier Lady Gaga gratuitement.

Et je vais te refaire la mme remarque : attends un peu que Google, Amazon ou autre ait rendu ton mtier obsolte et amput trs srieusement ta source de revenus, on verra si tu montes toujours au crneau pour dfendre la diffusion de la "connaissance".

Encore une fois cette loi est merdique est probablement inapplicable, vote par des gens dont l'usage d'un ordinateur se limite pour la plupart  envoyer des e-mails, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il faut dfendre les gants qui profitent du vide juridique pour se goinfrer.

----------


## AndMax

> Quen pensez-vous ?


C'est triste de voir  quel point ce parlement reprsente mal les intrts de tous, mais excelle pour faire plaisir  un petit nombre de privilgis.




> Pensez-vous que cette directive soit opportune ?


Non, car pour les auteurs (les vrais), cela ne changera rien. Par contre, pour des intermdiaires, des parasites, a sera un levier supplmentaire pour augmenter leurs capacits de nuisances.




> Internet est-il prt pour a ?


Internet s'en fout. Internet n'est pas une entit europenne ou lgislative. Internet c'est l'interconnexion de millions de rseaux publics et privs. Par contre, les citoyens, et les entreprises europennes qui en dpendent, risquent de payer cher les absurdits de ce texte.



Sodium prsente un bel exemple o Google donne un extrait assez dtaill d'un site qui dispense ventuellement d'aller voir le site lui-mme (les explications sur le calcul d'une moyenne): sauf que l nous sommes dans le droit de courte citation. Les journalistes qui voulaient ce texte gagnent leur vie en citant parfois intgralement les propos d'un auteur qui lui ne touchera jamais un centime.

Les Bisounours, ce n'est pas le monde rel, et donc l tout "travail" mrite pas salaire, malheureusement. Vouloir tre pay pour un travail, c'est parfaitement lgitime. Mais croire que a se fera grce au texte qui vient d'tre vot est une grave erreur. S'imaginer que tous les auteurs vivront mieux lorsqu'une bande de parasites aura tax et brid le web europen pour une poigne de clbrits, c'est juste ridicule. Ou pensez-vous que grce  ce texte, le chat le plus hilarant et populaire de YouTube, qui accumule bien plus de vues que le dernier chanteur de varits  la mode, deviendra enfin riche (lui ou son esclave qui l'a film) ? Pensez-vous que les dveloppeurs des librairies les plus rpandues dans les applications vont tout d'un coup avoir une rente pour du code qu'ils ont crit il y a longtemps ?

----------


## Sodium

> Sodium prsente un bel exemple o Google donne un extrait assez dtaill d'un site qui dispense ventuellement d'aller voir le site lui-mme (les explications sur le calcul d'une moyenne): sauf que l nous sommes dans le droit de courte citation. Les journalistes qui voulaient ce texte gagnent leur vie en citant parfois intgralement les propos d'un auteur qui lui ne touchera jamais un centime.


J'ai prsent exprs un cas simpliste pour que 1) ce soit facile  comprendre et 2) parce que j'avais autre chose  faire que chercher un cas complexe.

Ca fait dj longtemps que je me rends compte qu'avec ces nouveaux extraits Google fait le maximum pour que je ne quitte pas le moteur de recherche. Personnellement je fais l'effort de visiter le site parce que je suis un utilisateur averti mais a ne sera pas le cas du grand public qui d'aprs les statistiques n'est dj pas capable de faire la diffrence entre les rsultats naturels et le rfrencement payant.

----------


## Marco46

> Soit tu mets ce site  disposition du monde gratuitement et tu n'en attends donc a priori aucun revenu, soit tu rends ton site accessible contre rmunration et donc authentification de l'utilisateur qui aura pay pour accder au contenu.
> 
> Dans le second cas, les robots de rfrencement n'auront pas accs au site (sauf s'il y a une faille de scurit mais l c'est de ta faute !  ) et, donc, le contenu ne sera pas rfrenc ailleurs.


Ou plus simplement tu places un petit fichier texte nomm Robots.txt  la racine de ton site contenant ceci :



```

```

----------


## Mdinoc

Et donc, tu ne seras pas rfrenc.

----------


## Marco46

Ah bah c'est un service public le rfrencement de Google ?

On peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre il faut choisir.

----------


## hotcryx

> Cette loi est une loi  de censure. Elle va tre utilise pour mettre  mort tous les sites d'information alternatifs, tous les sites qui proposent une lecture de l'information diffrente de celle que nous imposent les larbins de la presse, tous les sites qui drangent le pouvoir politique, mdiatique, et oligarchique.
> J'espre que a va leur revenir dans la gueule et que les consquences seront terribles. J'espre, Je pense, que le trafic des main stream va s'effondrer.
> 
> Un pouvoir, quel qu'il soit, qui vote ou supporte ce genre de loi, y compris par le silence, comme ce fut le cas avec les mdias, dclare officiellement qu' il est l'enemie de la libert de conscience, de la dmocratie, et donc du peuple. Une loi de plus qui nous rapproche d'un grand pas vers la mise  mort de l'E.U et de la presse du pouvoir.


Exactement, tout comme la libert de s'exprimer, de penser et de dire les choses telles quelles sont, sans en changer les mots car certains mots dplaisent; aux "librals" (en anglais)... et peu importe qui.

Cette loi s'attaque donc  la libert mais aussi ouvertement aux sites qui accusent les mdias, les sites "complotistes" comme ils les nomment mme si ce ne sont pas des sites complotistes mais de REINFORMATION.

Aprs Assange, Alex Jones...

----------


## Sodium

> Ah bah c'est un service public le rfrencement de Google ?
> 
> On peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre il faut choisir.


Tu veux dire comme exactement ce que fait Google qui vend de la pub en agrgeant du contenu sans inciter  consulter les sources des contenus en question ?




> les sites "complotistes" comme ils les nomment mme si ce ne sont pas des sites complotistes mais de REINFORMATION.


A quel moment dvp.com est-il devenu un tel repaire d'ados conspirationnistes ? Juste incroyable  quel point Internet est devenu une poubelle dans laquelle il est impossible de lire les ractions d'une publication sans avoir envie de vomir  ::roll:: 

Si les apprentis fachos sont autant censurs, pourquoi ne lit-on qu'eux et les ides nausabondes un peu partout sur la toile ?

----------


## ShigruM

> Ah bah c'est un service public le rfrencement de Google ?
> 
> On peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre il faut choisir.


+1 ce n'est pas un service publique

MAIS google est en situation de monopole, il semble donc logique qu'elle assume des responsabilits en tant que leader de la recherche
On peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre il faut choisir.
On peut tre le numro 1 et bnficier des mmes avantages que les nouveaux acteurs, c'est une question que je pose la pas une affirmation.

Comme MS qui a t impos de sparer Intenret explorer et windows media player de windows car situation de monople mais Apple MacOS n'a jamais t inquit de ces pratiques.

----------


## CinePhil

> MAIS google est en situation de monopole


Ah bon ! La publication par Google de ses concurrents est une fake-news alors ?  ::ptdr:: 
https://www.google.com/search?safe=o....0.nf07_r7t7z0

Google est en situation de position dominante, nuance !
En abuse t-il est une autre question.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu veux dire comme exactement ce que fait Google qui vend de la pub en agrgeant du contenu sans inciter  consulter les sources des contenus en question ?


T'as un lien trs clair pour aller sur le site en question. Tu veux qu'ils encadrent le lien dans une balise blink ?

Tu as vu de la pub sur Google Actualit ? Moi pas.

Et quand bien mme depuis quand s'est interdit de mettre de la pub sur *ses propres* pages ?




> Si les apprentis fachos sont autant censurs, pourquoi ne lit-on qu'eux et les ides nausabondes un peu partout sur la toile ?


a quilibre avec la bouillie servie dans les mdias mainstream. Tout n'est que propagande de toutes faons puisqu'il n'y a pratiquement que du journalisme d'opinion (donc de la propagande par dfinition). Les journalistes d'investigation sont extrmement minoritaires.

Pour ce qui est de dev.com, disons que par rapport aux commentaires du Figaro ou de Lib je trouve que a va on est plutt pargns mais si ya de beaux morceaux c'est vrai.




> MAIS google est en situation de monopole, il semble donc logique qu'elle assume des responsabilits en tant que leader de la recherche


Mais quelles responsabilits aurait Google vis  vis d'entreprises qui veulent bnficier gratuitement de ses services sans contrepartie aucune ?




> Comme MS qui a t impos de sparer Intenret explorer et windows media player de windows car situation de monople mais Apple MacOS n'a jamais t inquit de ces pratiques.


La situation n'est pas du tout comparable, les utilisateurs peuvent changer de moteur de recherche en un clic.

----------


## Sodium

> T'as un lien trs clair pour aller sur le site en question. Tu veux qu'ils encadrent le lien dans une balise


Tu es d'une mauvaise foi assez incroyable. Pourquoi un utilisateur irait-il cliquer sur le lien alors que Google rpond directement  sa question ? Pour le simple beau geste de lui offrir un peu de trafic ?  ::weird:: 




> Tu as vu de la pub sur Google Actualit ? Moi pas.


Ca devient fatiguant de le rpter : ON NE PARLE PAS DE GOOGLE ACTUALITS ICI MAIS DE LA MANIRE DONT LES GAFAS PILLENT LE CONTENU PRODUITS POUR PROMOUVOIR LEURS PROPRES SERVICES.




> a quilibre avec la bouillie servie dans les mdias mainstream.


Ne t'inquite pas, les propos conspirationnistes ou d'extrme droite (ou les deux) n'ont pas besoin d'quilibrage, tu viens d'en faire la preuve.




> Tout n'est que propagande de toutes faons puisqu'il n'y a pratiquement que du journalisme d'opinion (donc de la propagande par dfinition).


C'est littralement le job d'un journaliste de donner son opinion, sauf quand il s'agit de sujets scientifiques ou l'opinion n'a pas sa place.




> Mais quelles responsabilits aurait Google vis  vis d'entreprises qui veulent bnficier gratuitement de ses services sans contrepartie aucune ?


Sans contrepartie aucune ? Tu as bu ou bien ? Les services de Google n'ont littralement aucune raison d'exister sans le contenu produit par les mdias ou leurs utilisateurs. La contrepartie c'est d'offrir  Google du contenu  indexer. Si Google ne fait plus de l'indexation mais de l'agrgation de contenu, c'est le moteur de recherche qui n'offre plus aucune contrepartie.

Je ne vois tout simplement comment on peut dfendre ce comportement. Mme Google l'admet : https://gizmodo.com/google-removes-n...rom-1826153393

----------


## hotcryx

Sodium => que va t'il se passer quand on interdira aux fachos de s'exprimer? (comme tu parles de fachos)

   que va t'il se passer quand on interdira aux opprims de s'exprimer contre les industries, contre les gouvernements...?

Tout aura l'air visiblement "propre" et sans problme, mais la rage sera l, l'injustice sera l, le dialogue d'couter les uns et les autres sera impossible et que se passe t'il quand il n'y plus de dialogue ?

Je crains que les gens vont se taper dessus  ::(:

----------


## Marco46

> Tu es d'une mauvaise foi assez incroyable.


Non c'est pas mon genre.




> Pourquoi un utilisateur irait-il cliquer sur le lien alors que Google rpond directement  sa question ?


L'exemple que tu as donn est spcieux. Par ailleurs le sujet ici c'est la directive sur les droits d'auteurs et les mdias qui ont fait pression sur le parlement pour faire adopter cette merde.




> Ca devient fatiguant de le rpter : [...]


Pour argumenter il faut faire preuve de logique. Google ne pille rien, Google n'oblige personne  utiliser ses services. Si un mdia ne veut pas tre _"pill"_, c'est trs simple, un fichier texte et 2 lignes de config sur le serveur web suffisent.

Et c'est moi qui suis de mauvaise foi  ::roll::  on croit rver !




> Ne t'inquite pas, les propos conspirationnistes ou d'extrme droite (ou les deux) n'ont pas besoin d'quilibrage, tu viens d'en faire la preuve.


Alors c'est bien la premire fois de ma vie qu'on dit que je suis de droite. On me qualifie gnralement plutt de gauchiste  ::aie:: 

Mais bon. 

C'est conspirationniste de dire que 99% des mdias sont dtenus par une poigne d'industriels ? Non c'est un fait.

C'est conspirationniste de dire que 99% des mdias font du journalisme d'opinion ? Non c'est un fait.

O vois-tu une conspiration ? C'est pas une conspiration c'est un fait ! 

Sans dconner, est-ce que tu peux srieusement croire une seule nano seconde que le Figaro ou Libration c'est du journalisme d'investigation ?




> C'est littralement le job d'un journaliste de donner son opinion, sauf quand il s'agit de sujets scientifiques ou l'opinion n'a pas sa place.


C'est le job d'un journaliste d'opinion. C'est pas un crime, ds lors que c'est clair.

Hier soir yavait un reportage de Envoy Spcial sur les produits transforms dans l'agro-alimentaire. C'est pas un crime de conditionner de la merde dans des boites qui font envie au consommateur. Mais faut que le consommateur soit clairement inform qu'avec un tel rgime il va faire un quintal rapido.

Sinon tu as dj entendu parler de la Charte de Munich ?

Je te cite le 9me devoir du journaliste : _Ne jamais confondre le mtier de journaliste avec celui du publicitaire ou du propagandiste ; naccepter aucune consigne, directe ou indirecte, des annonceurs._

Comment on fait quand les actionnaires sont des annonceurs ou quand les annonceurs sont des clients / copains des actionnaires ? Mmh ? Ya pas une petite chouille de conflits d'intrts ?




> Tu as bu ou bien ?


Jamais au boulot. Ce soir, ce soir  :;): 




> Sans contrepartie aucune ?


Ben oui, ils veulent tre indexs, donc bnficier du service, et en plus ils voudraient interdire  Google d'utiliser les donnes que eux-mmes fournissent en libre accs sur le net et cerise sur le gateau ils voudraient taper dans la caisse de Google parce qu'il est bien gros et gras.

C'est un comportement de mafieux, c'est du racket ni plus ni moins.

Et j'espre que les journaux de ce genre vont crever le gueule ouverte. Les vritables mdias indpendants comme Mediapart ou le Canard Enchain par exemple n'ont pas besoin de ce genre de rackets pour survivre. Le modle conomique sur la base des abonnements fonctionne, aprs a suppose de cesser la connivence avec les politiques et les industriels (c'est la fin des ptits fours, des restos 5 toiles gratos et des vacances aux frais de la princesse !) et de commencer  bosser pour du vrai.

----------


## CinePhil

> C'est littralement le job d'un journaliste de donner son opinion


 :8O: 

Non ! Le premier boulot du journaliste est de relater des FAITS !

C'est souvent quand les journalistes mettent leurs opinions en avant que a devient vite de la bouillie indigeste. C'est peut-tre pour a que la presse franaise ( 90% gauchiste) va mal, d'ailleurs !

----------


## ShigruM

je m'excuse, je voulais dire position dominante pas monopole effectivement, merci de m'avoir corriger.
mais bref le fond reste le mme, en tant que position dominante google  un pouvoir "d'touffement" qu'il faut rguler

----------


## Sodium

> L'exemple que tu as donn est spcieux. Par ailleurs le sujet ici c'est la directive sur les droits d'auteurs et les mdias qui ont fait pression sur le parlement pour faire adopter cette merde.


Voil un autre extrait sur lequel je suis tomb tout  l'heure si tu veux :



L'article original (https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-l...e/art-20045678) fait plusieurs centaines de mots et quelqu'un a pass du temps  l'crire. Googe en extrait juste assez pour que l'utilisateur n'ait jamais  cliquer sur le lien.

Je rappelle galement, parce que j'ai fait du rfrencement professionnellement  une poque, qu' la base on a ce qu'on appelle la balise meta-description que le webmaster est cens utiliser pour donner lui-mme un aperu de sa page pour que l'utilisateur aille la consulter.




> Pour argumenter il faut faire preuve de logique. Google ne pille rien, Google n'oblige personne  utiliser ses services. Si un mdia ne veut pas tre "pill", c'est trs simple, un fichier texte et 2 lignes de config sur le serveur web suffisent.


Donc pour toi l'abus de position dominante n'est pas un problme  ::roll:: 




> Alors c'est bien la premire fois de ma vie qu'on dit que je suis de droite. On me qualifie gnralement plutt de gauchiste


Je te traitais juste de conspirationniste, pour les opinions d'extrme droite a s'adressait plutt  hotcryx ou Ryu 2000.

Dire que tous les journalistes sont  la botte des annonceurs, du gouvernement ou que sais-je, c'est typiquement du propos conspirationniste  :;): 




> Sans dconner, est-ce que tu peux srieusement croire une seule nano seconde que le Figaro ou Libration c'est du journalisme d'investigation ?


Je ne connais pas bien Libration. Le Figaro a une ligne ditoriale de droite, donc c'est un peu leur boulot de dire de la merde. Quand je vais sur le site du Monde, je vois rgulirement des articles trs critiques de la politique du gouvernement.




> Ben oui, ils veulent tre indexs, donc bnficier du service, et en plus ils voudraient interdire  Google d'utiliser les donnes que eux-mmes fournissent en libre accs sur le net et cerise sur le gateau ils voudraient taper dans la caisse de Google parce qu'il est bien gros et gras.
> 
> C'est un comportement de mafieux, c'est du racket ni plus ni moins.


Je te rappelle au cas o tu l'ignorerait qu'il y a des droits sur les oeuvres de l'esprit et que tout le monde doit s'y plier. Si je poste une photo sur Facebook, elle m'appartient  partir du moment o j'ai insuffl un peu de ma personne dedans et n'importe qui ne peut pas la rcuprer et l'utiliser pour en faire un usage commercial, c'est tout simplement illgal.




> C'est peut-tre pour a que la presse franaise ( 90% gauchiste) va mal, d'ailleurs !


Ahhh ce mot, gauchiste, ou comment mettre une tiquette ngative sur le fait de dfendre des valeurs de partage et d'galit. Personnellement j'adore me faire traiter de gauchiste par des ignares  ::ptdr::

----------


## mm_71

> que va t'il se passer quand on interdira aux fachos de s'exprimer?


Pour eux comme pour d'autres l'ablation de la parole ne modifiera en rien l'opinion et le processus de pense. a pourrait bien tre comme bloquer la soupape de scurit d'une cocotte minute.
Un con qui passe sa vie sur les rseaux sociaux ou les forums est incontestablement un chieur de merde mais pendant qu'il fait a il ne fait pas autre chose et il ne rflchit pas non plus vraiment  ce qu'il pourrait faire d'autre.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Copyright : le rapporteur Axel Voss dit tre surpris par un article du texte adopt*
*les eurodputs ont-ils examin tous les aspects de la rforme ?*

Il y a deux jours, la directive sur les droits dauteur dans l'Union europenne a t adopte. Ce  quoi personne ne sattendait, cest que les eurodputs, le rapporteur Voss y compris, aient pu manquer un article. Cest pourtant ce qui sest pass. Lamendement 76, une disposition qui restreint le droit de filmer des vnements sportifs, a t adopt apparemment sans quune relle attention lui soit porte. 

Peu aprs que cet amendement ait attir lattention, John Schranz, lattach de presse du Parlement europen, a dclar quil tait au courant de son existence et a tenu  recadrer linterprtation qui doit en tre faite. Il explique que plutt que dempcher les individus de filmer des vnements sportifs, cet amendement vise plutt  empcher les entreprises de paris en ligne dutiliser des vidos quelles nont pas le droit de filmer pour inciter les utilisateurs  visiter leurs sites. Il soppose donc  linterprtation beaucoup plus large qui en a t faite depuis le vote.


Raction d'Axel Voss et des parlementaires aprs le vote de l'article 13
Lors dun entretien, le rapporteur Axel Voss a dclar qu'il pense que cet amendement serait  une sorte derreur  de la part de la Commission juridique et que personne nen avait t inform.  Je ne savais pas que cela figurait dans la proposition jusqu prsent, alors bien sr, je dois men occuper maintenant , a-t-il dclar. Il ajoute que certains aspects du texte de loi nont pas t suffisamment inspects du fait des contraintes de temps et dautres aspects plus saillants du texte. 

Cependant, il a tenu  rassurer lopinion publique sur la question en ajoutant que les dputs se runiront  nouveau bientt pour rexaminer lintgralit du texte de loi. De nombreux eurodputs se sont plaints lors dune confrence de presse du fait que Google et Facebook aient essay dinfluencer leurs votes par le biais de campagnes mail. Aucun cas na cependant t fait des messages envoys par des citoyens europens rels et inquiets. 

 Ils (les eurodputs) ne croient pas que les Europens s'inquitent vraiment de ce que cette directive engendrera. J'ai t vraiment sidr par mon temps au parlement. Cela dpassait mes pires craintes quant  la comptence des eurodputs dans la gestion de cette directive. C'est beaucoup plus que ce  quoi ils sont habitus. Mais malgr tout, Schranz tait au courant de cet amendement, alors que Voss ne ltait pas. Donc, cest quelque chose qui devait tre l []  cause des proccupations de quelqu'un. Il est ahurissant que Voss ait vot pour, alors qu'il pensait vraiment que c'tait une mauvaise ide , affirme Emanuel Karlsten, le reporter sudois qui a interview le rapporteur Voss. Ainsi, selon le journaliste, soit Axel Voss a t tromp, soit il a fait preuve dindiffrence au sujet de cet amendement.

Les avis des internautes sur la question ne se sont bien videmment pas fait attendre. La plupart se dont indigns du fait que les eurodputs aient vot une loi aussi controverse sans prendre le temps de lexaminer de fond en comble.

*Source :*  Quartz

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? 
 ::fleche::  Quel est votre sentiment par rapport  l'adoption de la directive sur le copyright  ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'elle a t adopte dans la prcipitation ? Qu'y a-t-il lieu de faire maintenant selon vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Directive copyright : le Parlement europen dit "oui"  la rforme et adopte l'essentiel des amendements prsent par Axel Voss (PPE), le rapporteur

 ::fleche::  L'UE peut-elle encore tre sauve de la rforme copyright qui risque d'anantir Internet ? Oui selon l'eurodpute Julia Reda

 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les amendements aux articles 11 et 13 proposs par deux eurodputs avant le vote du 12 septembre

 ::fleche::  Directive sur le copyright : le Parlement europen va se prononcer  nouveau le 12 septembre aprs avoir rejet le texte initial

 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences

----------


## AndMax

> L'article original (https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-l...e/art-20045678) fait plusieurs centaines de mots et quelqu'un a pass du temps  l'crire. Googe en extrait juste assez pour que l'utilisateur n'ait jamais  cliquer sur le lien.


Encore une fois, c'est un droit de courte citation. Tu as trouv ce lien grce  un moteur de recherche que tu as choisi d'utiliser et toi, tu as cliqu dessus. Sans le travail d'indexation de milliards de pages web que font les moteurs de recherche, comment ferais-tu pour trouver le site ?

Bing fait la mme chose avec ses rponses: 3 lignes de texte au dessus de chaque lien. Qwant aussi, et mme l en 2 lignes, si la recherche/requte tait bien formule, pas besoin de cliquer sur le lien pour voir une rponse "simple". Le site reste par contre indispensable si tu veux des dtails... de quand date l'tude sur le caf, qui a fait l'tude, comment c'est mesur, etc...

On peut effectivement pousser les moteurs de recherche  revenir aux rponses des annes 90: juste le titre, un dbut de ligne et le lien (genre le AltaVista de l'poque), mais dans ce cas combien de temps perdras-tu  trouver des informations, et rduire le droit de citation  un droit de citation mga court, est-ce que a rsoudra le problme de ceux qui veulent ces droit d'auteurs ?

Ou veux-tu que le moteur paie tous les sites indexs ? Ce sera juste une norme usine  gaz.

Et pour finir, en quoi le texte dbile vot cette semaine rsoudra-t-il ces questions ?

----------


## Marco46

@AndMax

Excellent rsum.

----------


## joublie

> Sans le travail d'indexation de milliards de pages web que font les moteurs de recherche, comment ferais-tu pour trouver le site ?


Je retourne la question : comment puis-je savoir qu'un moteur de recherche n'exclue pas du rsultat qu'il m'envoie des pages importantes qu'il a indexes mais que son algorithme considre comme devant rester hors de mon regard ?

Nous savons que les rsultats peuvent varier d'une personne  l'autre et qu'en prime il y a une censure envers des orientations politiques qui dplaisent  des directions d'entreprise ou  des gouvernements, USA en tte, l'ancien PDG de Google l'a mme reconnu explicitement (RT, Sputnik, WSWS, etc.).

Gloire aux moteurs de recherche ? Non, pas tous.

----------


## Jipt

> Je retourne la question : comment puis-je savoir qu'un moteur de recherche n'exclue pas du rsultat qu'il m'envoie des pages importantes qu'il a indexes mais que son algorithme considre comme devant rester hors de mon regard ?


Ou mme, plus simplement, le robot estime qu'il n'a pas  indexer certaines pages et c'est fini, personne ne les verra jamais, sauf ceux qui savent qu'elles existent, et o.




> *Et vous ?*
>  Quen pensez-vous ?


Qu'on a affaire  des jobards corrompus votant pour des trucs dont ils n'ont lu que le quart de la moiti, et encore, et de toute faon ils n'y comprennent rien mais a ne les empche pas d'tre au bord de l'orgasme quand le rsultat du vote va dans le sens de ceux qui ont uvr en sous-main.
Pauvres de nous...

----------


## AndMax

> Je retourne la question : comment puis-je savoir qu'un moteur de recherche n'exclue pas du rsultat qu'il m'envoie des pages importantes qu'il a indexes mais que son algorithme considre comme devant rester hors de mon regard ?


Il n'existe pas de moteur de recherche neutre par rapport  son index. Ils sont tous contraints de retirer des rsultats. Nous savons que les tats imposent cela aux moteurs pour des contenus pdophiles, terroristes, ou pour des questions de "droit  l'oubli" pour des personnes physiques, etc...

De plus ils ne sont rarement que des moteurs de recherche: nous savons que certains privilgient leurs propres services en mettant des concurrents  la fin des rsultats ou en les supprimant des rsultats. Et pour finir, certains moteurs discriminent les pages en fonction des technologies. Si tu as un site sans version mobile, sans https, et contenant du flash et malware, tu auras toutes les chances de ne pas tre propos dans les rsultats.

Pour vrifier s'il y a exclusion d'un site que tu connais, tu peux sur certains moteurs forer la recherche sur l'URL ("site:"). Mais personne ne te fournira la liste des exclusions ou l'algo qui privilgie les rsultats.




> Qu'on a affaire  des jobards corrompus *votant pour des trucs dont ils n'ont lu que le quart de la moiti*, et encore, et de toute faon ils n'y comprennent rien mais a ne les empche pas d'tre au bord de l'orgasme quand le rsultat du vote va dans le sens de ceux qui ont uvr en sous-main.
> Pauvres de nous...


Exact, ils ne lisent mme pas ce qu'ils votent, et c'est vraiment un scandale pour des gens pays aussi cher et qui se gavent de fonds publics pour en plus se payer des "assistants parlementaires". Ce serait bien de savoir quels sont les dputs qui ont vot ce texte pour coller un gros "GODILLOT, IL VOTE DES TEXTES DEBILES" sur leurs affiches de la campagne qui s'annonce.

----------


## ShigruM

J'ai peut-tre pas tout compris, mais Google News et consorts affichent autre chose que des fragments d'articles ? 

Comment on peut affirmer qu'on peut "rester inform au quotidien sans avoir forcment  se rendre sur le site web des diteurs de presse" ?

Si je me souviens bien il y a un droit  la citation en France. Si les diteurs de presse veulent conclure des accords avec les sites d'actualits, grand bien leur fasse, mais inscrire dans la loi l'obligation de rmunrer les ayant droit pour un titre et un snippet de 200 caractres quitte  pitiner le droit  la citation, bof quoi...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi un utilisateur irait-il cliquer sur le lien alors que Google rpond directement  sa question ?


La rponse est superficielle ce n'est pas en 3 lignes que tu vas tout comprendre.
Mme avec l'exemple sur la cafine.
Si tu veux creuser le sujet a ne suffira pas.
Peut tre que parfois certains s'en contentent mais ce n'est pas dans 100% des cas.
Personnellement je trouve que a donne envie de cliquer parce qu'on voit qu'il y a un schma et il faut se rendre sur le site pour le voir en plus grand.

----------


## anapurna

salut 

ce n'est pas le fait de faire un liens qui gne mais bien la publication de l'article complet  et 
par la mme occasion gagner de l'argent sans rtribuer le journal (qui lui a pay ses journalistes) 

en france les droit d'auteur et voisins existe depuis des lustre 
la sacem pour la musique ,le cfc pour la littrature ... 
voir ici pour tout les autres organismes

----------


## Marco46

> ce n'est pas le fait de faire un liens qui gne mais bien la publication de l'article complet  et 
> par la mme occasion gagner de l'argent sans rtribuer le journal (qui lui a pay ses journalistes)


Il n'y a pas de publication de l'article complet.




> voir ici pour tout les autres organismes


On a pas accs  ton filesystem  ::weird::

----------


## jpouly

J'ai une petite question : combien d'entres-vous ont cliquer sur le lien pour lire l'article du monde ?

Ce qui me pose problme, dans la presse actuellement, c'est que tout le monde copie sur tout le monde. 

Et d'un site internet  l'autre on se retrouve avec les mmes articles et les mme ides

Le pire, c'est qu'en discutant de sujets d'actualits avec des collgues au caf, on peut reconnaitre les sites qu'ils frquentent (avec les sujets misent en avant  ::mrgreen:: ).

Donc si cette directive vite l'amplification de phnomnes ou d'histoires sans intrts, c'est peu tre pas plus mal.

----------


## Sodium

> salut
> 
> ce n'est pas le fait de faire un liens qui gne mais bien la publication de l'article complet et
> par la mme occasion gagner de l'argent sans rtribuer le journal (qui lui a pay ses journalistes)


C'est ce que je me tue  leur rpter depuis trois pages, mais ils s'obstinent  ne se fixer que sur Google actualits alors que la rforme concerne Internet dans son ensemble, aussi bien la publication de contenu venant d'autres sites que l'utilisation de musiques ou vidos sous copyright.  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il doit bien avoir des lois qui dfendent le droit de citation.
Donc ok Google affiche un extrait d'un article, mais a va donner  beaucoup de monde l'envie de cliquer pour en savoir plus.
De plus a affiche le nom du site donc a fait de la pub.

Le site dont on affiche l'extrait est super bien rfrenc, beaucoup de webmasters paieraient chre pour avoir une telle prsence.

Le principe d'un moteur de recherche c'est qu'il affiche un extrait du texte pour que tu saches si c'est bien ce que tu cherches.
Si il n'y avait pas d'extrait ce serait galre pour trouver une information...

----------


## survivals

Internet est un domaine publique, lorsque tu t'expose dessus, c'est une rgle que tu accepte, que certains s'en servent pour des fins mercantiles n'a pas  remettre en cause ce principe mais c'est bien  eux de faire en sorte de s'en protger et  eux donc d'investir, on ne peut avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, l'exposition sur Internet (tre vu par un maximum de monde) et aucun risque que quelqu'un reprenne votre "travail", certains articles ne font que reprendre la dpche AFP en brodant par dessus, voir mme de la spculation.
S'exposer sur Internet c'est faire don de ton travail  la communaut, en tant que dveloppeur, on le sait, et ces journalistes diffusent sur des sites dont les dveloppeurs ont probablement repris du code par ci par l sur Internet et sans mme en avertir ou citer les auteurs ni la source, si ils devaient faire sans, cela leur coterait beaucoup plus cher et donc les journalistes entre autres seraient encore moins rmunrs.
Personnellement, si une telle loi passaient, je ne manquerais pas d'aller sur les sites qui y participent afin d'analyser leur code, de retrouver les auteurs et les avertir afin qu'ils portent plaintes pour vol.

Ils veulent jouer, on va jouer.

----------


## Sodium

> Internet est un domaine publique, lorsque tu t'expose dessus, c'est une rgle que tu accepte, que certains s'en servent pour des fins mercantiles n'a pas  remettre en cause ce principe.
> S'exposer sur Internet c'est faire don de ton travail  la communaut


Non, toute oeuvre de l'esprit appartient automatiquement  son auteur dans le droit franais, peu importe qu'elle soit accessible publiquement ou non.
http://www.bnf.fr/fr/professionnels/...it_auteur.html

C'est pour cela qu'il existe des licences spcifiques qui permettent  des tierces personnes d'utiliser, modifier et redistribuer un travail.

Au lieu de propager des neries, commencez par vous documenter un minimum sur le sujet.

Si je poste quelque chose sur Facebook qui entre dans le cadre de l'oeuvre de l'esprit, cette chose m'appartient et personne n'a le droit d'en faire un usage commercial sans mon aval. Et ce mme si les conditions d'utilisation de la plateforme spcifient que les utilisateurs cdent tous leurs droits  la plateforme : les conditions gnrales ne peuvent pas aller  l'encontre de la lgislation en vigueur.

----------


## Neckara

> Si je poste quelque chose sur Facebook qui entre dans le cadre de l'oeuvre de l'esprit, cette chose m'appartient et personne n'a le droit d'en faire un usage commercial sans mon aval. Et ce mme si les conditions d'utilisation de la plateforme spcifient que les utilisateurs cdent tous leurs droits  la plateforme : les conditions gnrales ne peuvent pas aller  l'encontre de la lgislation en vigueur.


Vous confondez les droits d'auteurs et les droits d'exploitations de luvre.

Si Facebook s'arroge les droits d'exploitations sur le contenu que vous publiez sur sa plateforme via ses CGU, vous aurez consenti, par l'action de la mise en ligne de votre uvre,  la cession des droits d'exploitation  Facebook.

Vous conservez nanmoins des droits d'auteurs, comme celui de s'opposer  un usage qui nuirait  l'esprit de luvre ou  votre thique (droit moral), mais ce sont des notions trs arbitraires.


Vous pourrez trouver des informations compltes sur le droit d'auteur ici.

----------


## Sodium

> Si Facebook s'arroge les droits d'exploitations sur le contenu que vous publiez sur sa plateforme via ses CGU, vous aurez consenti, par l'action de la mise en ligne de votre uvre,  la cession des droits d'exploitation  Facebook.


Revoir le point 3 : ce n'est pas parce que les rgles d'une plateforme stipulent que l'utilisateur cde tous ses droits sur ce qu'il publie, son me et son premier n sur trois gnrations que cela est lgal. Le droit prend toujours le pas sur les conditions d'utilisation.

----------


## Marco46

Les serveurs sont USA c'est donc le droit amricain qui s'applique.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est ce que je me tue  leur rpter depuis trois pages, mais ils s'obstinent  ne se fixer que sur Google actualits alors que la rforme concerne Internet dans son ensemble, aussi bien la publication de contenu venant d'autres sites que l'utilisation de musiques ou vidos sous copyright.


Hum ... Comment te dire ... a c'est dj protg par le droit d'auteur et depuis longtemps. Cette directive n'a rien  voir la dedans tu comprends vraiment tout de travers  ::roll::

----------


## Neckara

> Revoir le point 3 : ce n'est pas parce que les rgles d'une plateforme stipulent que l'utilisateur cde tous ses droits sur ce qu'il publie, son me et son premier n sur trois gnrations que cela est lgal. Le droit prend toujours le pas sur les conditions d'utilisation.


Les droits d'auteurs sont en effet incessibles, ce qui n'est pas le cas des droits d'exploitations qui peuvent tre lgalement cds.

Des clauses du CGU peuvent en effet tre considres abusives et ainsi nulles et non avenues, car en infraction de la loi (ce qui n'est d'ailleurs pas rare).
En revanche, les CGU ont tout droit  complter la loi et  imposer des conditions particulires  l'utilisation de la plateforme.
C'est d'ailleurs tout le but des CGU et des contrats en gnral, la loi ne sert qu' donner un cadre.

Tu peux ventuellement te retourner contre Facebook pour un vice/absence de consentement, ou pour une uvre dont leurs droits d'exploitations leur aurait t cds par une personne qui n'est pas l'auteur de luvre. Tu peux aussi faire valoir d'autres droits, en fonction de la nature de luvre, pour limiter le droit d'exploitation de Facebook, dont le droit  l'oubli, de rectification, le droit  l'image, etc.

En revanche, le fait de cder des droits d'exploitations est tout  fait lgal.
C'est le cas des entreprises lorsqu'un de leur employs produit quelque chose, des journaux lorsqu'ils publient un article, des maisons de disques lorsqu'elles rcuprent une musique, etc.

----------


## Marco46

Comme par exemple quand on rentre dans un stade dont le match est retransmis  la tl. En acceptant de rentrer dans le stade on accepte de cder son droit d'exploitation de l'image aux mdias qui retransmettent. C'est crit derrire le billet gnralement.

----------


## Neckara

> Les serveurs sont USA c'est donc le droit amricain qui s'applique.


Cela dpend de si la loi est extra-territoriale ou non.
Par exemple, le RGPD est extra-territorial, donc s'applique  tous serveurs ayant un public europen, quelque soit leur localisation.

Pour le droit d'auteur, il y a aussi (il me semble), des accords entre diffrents pays.

Cela dpend aussi du lieu considr de l'infraction, ainsi que des conditions dans lesquelles s'est effectu lopration, ce qui n'est pas toujours vident avec Internet, et qui peut potentiellement varier en fonction des Jurisprudences. Par exemple si l'intervenant vise spcifiquement un publique franais.

Si on considre que l'infraction a lieu sur le poste de l'auteur, la loi franaise s'appliquera bien, et l'entreprise pourra tre condamne. L'application de la peine sera en revanche potentiellement plus difficile en fonction des relations entre les deux pays et des Institutions internationales. Cela peut nanmoins se traduire par des effets sur le territoire franais que ce soit en terme de retraits de subventions, de blocage du domaine, de blocage des flux financiers, etc.


La question est beaucoup plus facile dans le cas de Facebook, car mme si des serveurs sont hbergs sur un sol tranger, Facebook a une antenne en France contre laquelle on peut se retourner.

----------


## anapurna

> Il n'y a pas de publication de l'article complet.
> 
> 
> 
> On a pas accs  ton filesystem


arf desol c'etait effectivement un pdf 
en voici un autre pour vous donnez un aperu du nombre de socit au service du droit d'auteur 
c'est ici 
toutes ces socit existe depuis pas mal d'anne afin de protger les uvres

----------


## Grogro

> Et j'espre que les journaux de ce genre vont crever le gueule ouverte. Les vritables mdias indpendants comme Mediapart ou le Canard Enchain par exemple n'ont pas besoin de ce genre de rackets pour survivre. Le modle conomique sur la base des abonnements fonctionne, aprs a suppose de cesser la connivence avec les politiques et les industriels (c'est la fin des ptits fours, des restos 5 toiles gratos et des vacances aux frais de la princesse !) et de commencer  bosser pour du vrai.


J'ai tendance  penser exactement comme toi, et  esprer un scnario  l'espagnole o Google cessera tout bonnement de rfrencer ceux que j'aurais tendance  appeler les "mass merdias" et  m'exprimer  leur sujet avec la mme vhmence que toi, avec le mme raisonnement, les mmes arguments, les mmes exemples (les pure players qui ont fait leur trou en proposant du contenu de qualit, quelle que soit leur orientation politique). D'autant plus que les mmes mdias dominants,  la botte de la classe dominante, sont dj largement subventionns par nos impts. Moi aussi le les laisserai crever en bon schumptrien. 

Oui mais voil... les arguments de Sodium ont aussi du sens. Google vit littralement de l'information que le reste du monde lui prodigue gratuitement. Nos donnes personnelles que nous fournissons  Google pas forcment de plein gr. Et parler de pillage pour dfinir les incitations mises en place par  google pour obtenir les informations que nous cherchons sans visiter le site qui les a produites n'est pas forcment excessif.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*La CEO de YouTube appelle les crateurs de vidos  protester contre larticle 13 de la directive copyright*
*qui menacerait des milliers d'emplois*

Adopte dans son ensemble par les eurodputs le 12 septembre dernier, la directive europenne des droits dauteur est un des textes de loi les plus controverss de ces dernires annes. Au cur de la controverse, se trouvent les articles 11 et 13 qui, de lavis des dtracteurs du texte, pourraient bien entraner la fin dInternet tel que nous le connaissons. Le premier stipule que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence. Le second vise  instaurer le filtrage automatique de tous les contenus mis en ligne. 

Les risques de censure inhrents aux dispositifs de filtrage de contenus ne sont que trop bien connus du public. Cela justifie la vague de protestation que la directive a subi depuis toujours. Lorsque le texte a t adopt par les eurodputs, la question de savoir sil tait trop tard pour sauver lEurope a commence  germer dans les esprits. La dpute Julia Reda a rpondu  cette question en expliquant que tout espoir ntait pas perdu. Elle dclarait que puisque des versions alternatives des articles 11 et 13 allaient probablement passer en vote au printemps, la pression publique avait encore des chances de faire inclure des garanties supplmentaires pour les utilisateurs. LEurope na donc pas perdu tout espoir de salut, selon elle.


Un espoir de salut, cest bien ce que Susan Wojcicki, la CEO de YouTube, espre trouver. Elle a, en effet, mis en garde les ralisateurs de vidos contre la directive et les a exhort  protester vivement contre la rglementation : Sappesantissant tout particulirement sur larticle 13, elle explique aux ralisateurs de vidos dans un billet de blog que  cette lgislation menace  la fois leur gagne-pain et leur capacit  partager leur voix avec le monde . 

 Et, s'il est mis en uvre tel que propos, l'article 13 menace des centaines de milliers d'emplois, de crateurs europens, d'entreprises, d'artistes et tous leurs employs. La proposition forcera les plateformes, comme YouTube,  donner la priorit au contenu dun petit nombre de grandes entreprises. Le fardeau de la preuve du droit d'auteur sera trop lourd pour la plupart des crateurs indpendants. Le droit d'auteur en ligne offre une meilleure solution, mais il est essentiel de prendre la parole maintenant car cette dcision pourrait tre finalise d'ici la fin de l'anne , ajoute-t-elle. 

Elle explique donc que si YouTube devait assumer la responsabilit de tout son contenu, le contrecoup pour les petits crateurs de contenus pourrait tre violent. Elle explique galement que le Content ID de YouTube protge dj les propritaires de contenu. Il est vrai que Content ID compare automatiquement le contenu de nouvelles vidos  une base de donnes de fichiers audio et vido protgs par le droit d'auteur et permet aux dtenteurs des droits d'auteur de dcider s'il convient de bloquer une vido qui utilise leur contenu ou pas. En somme, YouTube protgeait dj les titulaires de droits dauteur.

 La directive sur le droit dauteur naffectera pas que les crateurs et les artistes sur YouTube. Cela s'appliquera galement  de nombreuses formes de contenu gnr par les utilisateurs sur Internet. Et cest la raison pour laquelle tant dautres personnes soulvent galement des proccupations. Des particuliers, des organisations (telles que European Digital Rights et Internet Archive), des socits (telles que Patreon, Wordpress et Medium), les architectes et pionniers originaux de l'Internet (comme Sir Tim Berners Lee) et le rapporteur spcial des Nations Unies pour la libert d'expression se sont exprims. Les crateurs, y compris Phil DeFranco, LeFloid et TO JUZ Jutro, dfendent leur droit de crer et de sexprimer pour eux-mmes , disait dj Robert Kyncl, le superviseur des crateurs de YouTube, dans un billet de blog antrieur au vote de septembre dernier. Il ne fait donc pas de doute que les leaders dInternet emploieront tous les recours qui seront laisss  leur disposition pour empcher ladoption dfinitive de la directive.

*Source :*  CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? 
 ::fleche::  Quel est votre opinion sur cette directive ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Directive copyright : le Parlement europen dit "oui"  la rforme et adopte l'essentiel des amendements prsent par Axel Voss (PPE), le rapporteur

 ::fleche::  L'UE peut-elle encore tre sauve de la rforme copyright qui risque d'anantir Internet ? Oui selon l'eurodpute Julia Reda

 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les amendements aux articles 11 et 13 proposs par deux eurodputs avant le vote du 12 septembre

 ::fleche::  Directive copyright : le Parlement europen dit "oui"  la rforme et adopte l'essentiel des amendements prsent par Axel Voss (PPE), le rapporteur

 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences

----------


## leroivi

Le filtrage de contenu me parait compltement aberrant et irraliste, je ne comprends mme pas pourquoi c'est encore en discussion et pourquoi cette ide trouve des dfenseurs

Mais concernant l'article 11, je comprend l'ide, cependant dans la crise de la dsinformation, je ne suis pas sr que ce soit une bonne ide de dcourager les rfrences aux sources !

----------


## mm_71

> Le premier stipule que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence.


Et pour les nombreux journaux qui rfrencent quelques lignes d'article et prsentent une page disant: "L'accs  cet article est rserv aux abonns" quand on clique sur le lien on fait quoi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Adopte dans son ensemble par les eurodputs le 12 septembre dernier


Bien jou les eurodputs, on peut toujours compter sur vous pour voter des mauvaises lois. (clap, clap, clap)




> Et, s'il est mis en uvre tel que propos, l'article 13 menace des centaines de milliers d'emplois, de crateurs europens, d'entreprises, d'artistes et tous leurs employs. *La proposition forcera les plateformes, comme YouTube,  donner la priorit au contenu dun petit nombre de grandes entreprises.* Le fardeau de la preuve du droit d'auteur sera trop lourd pour la plupart des crateurs indpendants. Le droit d'auteur en ligne offre une meilleure solution, mais il est essentiel de prendre la parole maintenant car cette dcision pourrait tre finalise d'ici la fin de l'anne , ajoute-t-elle.


Les organes de propagande traditionnelle ont perdu du pouvoir.
Avec internet il y a eu de la libert d'expression, des gens ont russi  se faire entendre en partant de rien.

Et pour le systme c'est dangereux que le peuple puisse s'informer ailleurs que dans les mdias officiels.
Le systme se dfend en crant ce genre de loi.

Sans internet Trump n'aurait peut tre pas t lu.
Si ses discours n'avaient pas t sur YouTube, si les tasuniens ne les avaient pas partag sur Facebook, peut tre qu'il ne serait pas prsident.
Le systme ne veut pas qu'une telle chose se reproduise.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Directive Copyright : l'EFF appelle les internautes europens  suivre l'exemple italien,*
*et faire entendre leurs voix  propos des articles 11 et 13  * 

La directive sur le droit d'auteur dans le march unique numrique, l'instrument juridique qui contient les deux articles controverss, est maintenant dans sa phase de  trilogue . Cest l que les gouvernements des pays membres de lUE envoient leurs reprsentants permanents et leurs experts juridiques dans des salles de runion avec les ngociateurs du Parlement pour un change de dbats dont lobjectif final est de parvenir  la rdaction dun texte qui sera ratifi par le Parlement europen central et les gouvernements de chaque pays europen (qui doivent alors limplmenter et le faire respecter).

LEFF, le dfenseur des droits numriques, rappelle que dans des circonstances normales, le trilogue devrait tre un dbat bureaucratique minutieux sur les dtails juridiques subtils de la directive, les tats membres contribuant  la comprhension de leurs propres systmes juridiques et les ngociateurs du Parlement proposant de modifier le libell afin de reflter ces aspects pratiques.

Mais les articles 13 et 11 n'ont jamais fait partie d'une procdure normale, axe sur le consensus. Le Parlement tait divis sur les articles 13 et 11, et mme les tats membres ne sont pas daccord entre eux pour savoir si ces dispositions ont un sens.

Le 25 mai, lorsque les pays membres se sont runis pour rgler leur  texte de ngociation  initial, les gouvernements nationaux taient  peine d'accord entre eux pour savoir si la directive devait aller de l'avant dans le processus de validation.

Lorsque les tats membres votent ensemble en tant que Conseil europen, une proposition choue si une  minorit de blocage  sy oppose (ce qui reprsente soit un nombre de 13 tats membres, soit un nombre quelconque dtats qui, combins, reprsentent plus de 35% de la population de lUE). En mai, selon les rumeurs de l'UE, ces votes n'ayant pas t rendus publics, l'Allemagne, la Finlande, les Pays-Bas, la Slovnie, la Belgique et la Hongrie se sont tous opposs  la directive, en grande partie  cause des articles 13 et 11. Constituant 25% de la population europenne, leur opposition n'tait donc pas suffisante pour la rejeter.

Puis, en juillet, lItalie a chang publiquement de camp. Aprs les dmarches entreprises par les internautes Italiens qui ont fait part de leurs inquitudes  leur gouvernement concernant ces directives, le ministre du Travail et du Dveloppement conomique, Luigi Di Maio, a publiquement fait part de ses proccupations face aux propositions :  Nous allons nous opposer  la rforme de toute notre force,  commencer par le Parlement europen , ajoutant que  nous souhaitons galement ne pas la mettre en uvre , si la directive reste telle quelle.

Depuis lors, l'Italie est le principal parti au sein de l'UE en faveur de l'limination complte des deux articles. LItalie reprsente galement 11% de la population de lUnion europenne, ce qui fait donc passer lopposition totale des tats  plus de 36% de la population.


*Pourquoi les articles 11 et 13 ne sont-ils donc pas supprims ?*

Si les Etats ont pu runir la minorit ncessaire pour faire opposition  ces articles controverss, ils doivent tout de mme donner une rponse unie. Pour le moment, lopposition nest pas parvenue  un accord. Certains se mfient de lapproche italienne qui ne souhaite pas de compromis et veut simplement la suppression de ces articles. Ils voudraient ajouter des garanties supplmentaires aux deux articles, et non les supprimer entirement. Parmi eux figurent certains des pays qui taient opposs  l'origine en mai, y compris l'Allemagne.

Axel Voss, le plus ardent dfenseur des article 13 et 11 au Parlement, a remport la victoire en divisant lopposition de la mme manire. Certains membres du Parlement ont vot pour des amendements visant  supprimer compltement les articles, alors que d'autres ont vot pour diffrents compromis, mais Voss a t en mesure de coordonner tous les partisans des articles afin quils puissent s'unir pour voter en faveur de ses propositions. Son ensemble unique damendements favorables aux articles 13 et 11 la emport sur de nombreux amendements qui y taient opposs.


*Luigi Di Maio*
Cest ce qui importe : un nombre croissant de pays qui pensent que les filtres du droit dauteur et les taxes sur les liens vont trop loin, mais nont pas encore trouv daccord pour les rejeter ou les corriger.

Les trilogues ne sont pas un processus conu pour rsoudre des divergences aussi importantes alors que les tats membres de l'UE et le parlement sont profondment diviss.

Et lEFF dexpliquer que :  Ce qui se passe maintenant dpend entirement de la manire dont les tats membres dcident d'aller de l'avant et de la pression  laquelle ils poussent pour une vritable rforme des articles 13 et 11. L'quilibre dans cette discussion a chang, car l'Italie a chang de position. L'Italie a chang de position parce que les Italiens ont pris la parole. Si vous vous adressez au ministre en charge du droit dauteur de votre pays et que vous leur dites que ces articles vous concernent, ils commenceront galement  faire attention. Et nous aurons une chance dempcher cette terrible directive de devenir une loi terrible dans toute lEurope . 

Cest la raison pour laquelle le mouvement Save Your Internet a t lanc, pour faire entendre la voix dautres internautes europens qui seraient contre ces articles.

 ::fleche::  Save Your Internet

Source : EFF

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette initiative ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Taxe sur les GAFA : la France voudrait trouver un accord avant les lections europennes de mai 2019, et rappelle les enjeux du projet
 ::fleche::  La suite d'applications Google va coter aux quipementiers europens jusqu' 40 $ par smartphone pour qu'Android puisse rester libre et open source
 ::fleche::  La Commission europenne donne son feu vert pour le rachat de GitHub par Microsoft, sans condition
 ::fleche::  Redressement fiscal Apple : Bruxelles annule son action en justice contre l'Irlande, pour non application de la dcision de la commission europenne
 ::fleche::  L'Europe planifie un budget de 1,4 milliard d'euros pour des superordinateurs de prochaine gnration, plusieurs machines sont prvues

----------


## ShigruM

> Bien jou les eurodputs, on peut toujours compter sur vous pour voter des mauvaises lois. (clap, clap, clap)
> 
> 
> Les organes de propagande traditionnelle ont perdu du pouvoir.
> Avec internet il y a eu de la libert d'expression, des gens ont russi  se faire entendre en partant de rien.
> 
> Et pour le systme c'est dangereux que le peuple puisse s'informer ailleurs que dans les mdias officiels.
> Le systme se dfend en crant ce genre de loi.
> 
> ...


et justement, plus les gouvernements voudrons lutter contre cela plus les gens voterons pour les autres partis.
Si on voulait lutter rellement contre les autres partis politiques, il suffirait de les ignorer, de leurs donner le moins possible de visibilit, hors en voulant censurer on parle d'eux en faite, c'est de la pub gratuite.

Donc plus il y'aura ce genre de lois, plus y'aura d'eurosceptique et plus on votera pour les partis anti UE.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Directive copyright : la mise en oeuvre de l'article 13 est financirement impossible*
*selon la CEO de YouTube*

En octobre dernier, Susan Wojcicki, la CEO de YouTube est mont au crneau pour appeler les crateurs de vidos  protester contre l'article 13 de la directive Copyright qui, selon elle, menace des milliers d'emplois. Elle a, en effet, mis en garde les ralisateurs de vidos contre la directive et les a exhort  protester vivement contre la rglementation : sappesantissant tout particulirement sur larticle 13, elle explique aux ralisateurs de vidos dans un billet de blog que  cette lgislation menace  la fois leur gagne-pain et leur capacit  partager leur voix avec le monde .   L'article 13 menace des centaines de milliers d'emplois, de crateurs europens, d'entreprises, d'artistes et tous leurs employs. La proposition forcera les plateformes, comme YouTube,  donner la priorit au contenu dun petit nombre de grandes entreprises. Le fardeau de la preuve du droit d'auteur sera trop lourd pour la plupart des crateurs indpendants , disait-elle. 

Rappelons que le 12 septembre dernier, les eurodputs ont vot en faveur de la directive rformant le droit dauteur  lheure du numrique. En ce qui concerne article 13, les parlementaires ont lgrement attnu celui-ci qui prvoyait notamment que, faute dun accord entre ayants droit et grandes plateformes (Facebook, YouTube, Twitter), ces dernires devraient mettre en place des mcanismes de filtrage automatique des contenus posts par les internautes, afin quils ne contreviennent pas au droit dauteur. Le texte prcise dsormais que le  blocage automatique (de contenus) doit tre vit  au maximum, et introduit davantage de garanties pour viter les risques de suppressions injustifies de contenus. Les blocages automatiques figuraient parmi les principales objections des adversaires de la directive, qui soulignaient les risques de censure inhrents  ce type de mcanismes.


Dans un billet de blog, Susan Wojcicki remonte au crneau pour s'exprimer  propos de la directive europenne sur le droit d'auteur. Elle dit qu'il est impossible pour une plateforme comme YouTube de respecter les rglementations suggres. Elle dclare que YouTube n'a pas les capacits techniques ou financires pour appliquer le type de restriction du droit d'auteur que l'Union europenne recherche.  L'approche du parlement est irraliste dans de nombreux cas, car les titulaires de droits d'auteur ne sont souvent pas d'accord sur qui dtient quels droits. Si les propritaires ne peuvent s'entendre, il est impossible d'esprer que les plateformes ouvertes hbergeant ce contenu prennent les bonnes dcisions en matire de droits , a-t-elle annonc.  

Pour s'expliquer, elle a pris l'exemple de  Despacito , la vido la plus regarde sur YouTube.  Cette vido contient plusieurs droits d'auteur, allant de l'enregistrement sonore aux droits de publication. Bien que YouTube ait pass des accords avec plusieurs entits en vue de la licence et du paiement de la vido, certains dtenteurs de droits restent inconnus. Cette incertitude signifie que nous pourrions devoir bloquer de telles vidos pour viter toute responsabilit au titre de l'article 13. Multipliez ce risque par la taille de YouTube, o plus de 400 heures de vido sont tlcharges chaque minute et le passif potentiel pourrait tre si important qu'aucune entreprise pourrait prendre un tel risque financier , dit-elle.

Depuis son lancement en octobre 2007, YouTube a investi plus de 100 millions de dollars dans son systme didentification du contenu. Wojcicki le considre toujours comme le meilleur moyen de dtecter les violations du droit dauteur et de veiller  ce que les titulaires de droits dauteur soient pays lorsque leur contenu est utilis. Elle pense aussi que le Content ID est la solution pour grer les droits  l'chelle mondiale. YouTube a  dj pris des mesures pour lutter contre la violation du droit d'auteur en dveloppant une technologie, telle que notre programme Content ID, afin d'aider les titulaires de droits  grer leurs droits d'auteur et  gagner de l'argent automatiquement. Plus de 98 % des droits d'auteur sur YouTube sont grs via Content ID.  ce jour, nous avons utilis le systme pour verser aux titulaires de droits plus de 2,5 milliards d'euros pour l'utilisation de leur contenu par des tiers. Nous pensons que Content ID constitue la meilleure solution pour grer les droits  l'chelle mondiale , a-t-elle dclar.

Pour elle, les consquences de l'article 13 vont mme au-del des pertes financires.  Les rsidents de l'UE risquent d'tre coups de vidos qui, au cours du mois dernier, ont t visionns plus de 90 milliards de fois. Ces vidos proviennent du monde entier, y compris de plus de 35 millions de chanes de lUE, et comprennent des cours de langue, des tutoriels scientifiques et des vidos de musique , dit-elle. Toutefois, elle se rjouit  l'ide de travailler avec les dcideurs et les plateformes pour dvelopper une solution au sein de l'article 13 qui protge les titulaires de droits tout en permettant  l'conomie crative de prosprer.  Cela pourrait inclure des accords de licence plus complets, une collaboration avec les dtenteurs de droits pour identifier qui possde quoi et une technologie intelligente de gestion des droits, similaire  Content ID , propose-t-elle. 

Elle conclut en disant que  les plateformes qui respectent ces rgles et s'efforcent d'aider les dtenteurs de droits  identifier leur contenu ne doivent pas tre tenues pour responsables de chaque lment de contenu tlcharg par un utilisateur . Elle exhorte les dcideurs politiques  trouver une solution qui protge  la fois les titulaires de droits et les crateurs, et d'couter le nombre croissant de voix de l'UE, y compris de certains pays membres, qui s'accordent  dire qu'il existe une meilleure voie  suivre . En effet, Susan Wojcicki n'est pas la seule  protester contre l'article 13 de la directive. La fondation Mozilla estime que le filtrage automatique de contenu et les dispositions relatives aux droits dauteur figurant  larticle 13 sont impraticables pour les socits de logiciels open source, dont elle fait partie, et lcosystme open source en gnral. Le filtrage automatique concerne en effet toutes les formes de contenu protg par le droit d'auteur, y compris les logiciels. Le cot et le risque juridique associs  ces nouvelles rgles vont donc pousser les petits dveloppeurs de logiciels open source hors de lEurope et menacer les plateformes de partage de code dont ils dpendent pour innover.

Le mois dernier, l'EFF a appel les internautes europens  suivre l'exemple italien et faire entendre leurs voix  propos des articles 11 et 13. En juillet dernier, lItalie s'est montr en faveur de l'limination complte des articles 11 et 13. Aprs les dmarches entreprises par les internautes Italiens qui ont fait part de leurs inquitudes  leur gouvernement concernant ces directives, le ministre du Travail et du Dveloppement conomique, Luigi Di Maio, a publiquement fait part de ses proccupations face aux propositions :  Nous allons nous opposer  la rforme de toute notre force,  commencer par le Parlement europen , ajoutant que  nous souhaitons galement ne pas la mettre en uvre , si la directive reste telle quelle.

*Source :*  Billet de blog

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Directive copyright : la CEO de YouTube appelle les crateurs de vidos  protester contre l'article 13 qui menacerait des milliers d'emplois

 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : Mozilla monte encore au crneau contre la nouvelle proposition de loi europenne sur les droits d'auteur

 ::fleche::  Directive copyright : le Parlement europen dit "oui"  la rforme et adopte l'essentiel des amendements prsent par Axel Voss (PPE), le rapporteur

 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : l'EFF appelle les internautes europens  suivre l'exemple italien et faire entendre leurs voix  propos des articles 11 et 13

----------


## Eric80

si seulement le combat de la proprit intellectuelle tait men par les crateurs (auteurs, compositeurs, etc) et non les socits de perceptions (SACEM & co)!

Le lobby des derniers est malheureusement bcp trop fort en Europe (et en particulier en France): trs fort pour maintenir ses membres influents en rentiers, sur le dos du grand public! Pas digne d une dmocratie! 
Cela gnre des hrsies comme l'Hadopi o les taxes 'copyright' sur un produit seront bientt plus chre que le produit lui mme. 

Certains comme l'EFF, ou en France La Quadrature du Net et Next-INpact essaient tant bien que mal de limiter les dgts de ces lobbies en prenant le point de vue du citoyen.
Mais ils se retrouvent dans le mme bain que les GAFAM contre ces lobbies alors que les solutions alternatives proposes sont souvent aux antipodes!

----------


## pvanhuyse

"Susan Wojcicki, la CEO de YouTube est mont au crneau". Ce serait pas plutt "est monte" ?
"et les a exhort". Ce serait pas plutt "et les a exhorts" ?

----------


## cdubet

rien d etonnant. le but du legislateur n etait pas de demander quelque chose de possible mais de faire plaisir aux "zayant-droits". et ceux ci ne s inetressent pas a la technologie (pouah pourquoi pas au cambouis pendant qu on y est) et ne revent que de revenir au temps benit des annees 80 ou on pouvait vendre des 45 tours du tube de l ete a des millions d exemplaire chaque annee

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Google menace de fermer Google Actualits si lEurope persiste  taxer les clics sur les liens hypertextes*
*En validant la directive sur le copyright*

Les initiatives de rglementation accompagnant la rvision du cadre europen pour le droit dauteur dans leur forme actuelle ne semblent dcidment pas plaire aux entreprises dInternet et certaines,  linstar de Google et de sa filiale YouTube, ne mnagent aucun effort pour le faire savoir et mettre la pression sur les lgislateurs europens.


En septembre dernier par exemple, Robert Kyncl, Chief Business Officer chez YouTube, a qualifi lun des articles controverss du projet de rglementation sur le copyright examin par les instances de lUnion europenne de grossire erreur, prcisant quil ne faudrait probablement pas laisser un tel projet aboutir. Un mois plus tard, Susan Wojcicki, la CEO de YouTube, est monte au crneau  son tour pour appeler les crateurs de vidos  protester contre le mme article qui, selon elle, menace des milliers demplois.

Plus rcemment, Richard Gingras, vice-prsident de Google rattach aux mdias, a dclar dans un entretien accord au mdia The Guardian, que la firme de Mountain View envisage trs srieusement de fermer Google Actualits, son service dagrgation dactualit rfrence les articles derrire paywall, si lUE sentte  vouloir taxer les liens sortants.

Pour rappel, dans un effort visant  crer et  encadrer un march unique du numrique permettant de fondre en un seul les 28 marchs nationaux des pays membres de son organisation, lUE a labor une stratgie axe sur plusieurs initiatives : cyberscurit, droits dauteur, connexion  haut dbit, intelligence artificielle

Dans le cadre de ce programme, elle a entrepris dimportantes rformes dans le domaine spcifique de la protection des droits dauteur (copyright), incluant la mise en place dun rglement relatif au blocage gographique et dun nouveau cadre lgal rgissant le droit dauteur. Cependant, le projet de loi sur le copyright dans le march unique numrique dfendu par la Commission europenne contient deux articles controverss (11 et 13).


Larticle 13 propose de rendre obligatoire lutilisation de technologies de filtrage bases sur les algorithmes afin didentifier si les contenus tlchargs (textes, images ou vidos) sont protgs par le droit dauteur. Les contenus susceptibles denfreindre la lgislation devraient tre bloqus de faon automatique afin dempcher leur diffusion.

Larticle 11, quant  lui, prne linstauration dun droit voisin, un droit de crance en cas de republication dun article soutenu par les diteurs de presse de lUE. Il traite du droit de reproduction des publications de presse et de leur accessibilit au public. Il ne sapplique pas aux crateurs dune uvre, mais aux personnes et entits participant  sa cration. La validation de cet article permettrait de crer une sorte de taxe pour les clics sur les liens hypertextes qui imposera aux services dagrgation de rmunrer les diteurs dont ils reprennent le contenu, alors que certains de ses services dagrgation, Google Actualits en loccurrence, agissent simplement comme un relai ou une sorte de kiosque gratuit qui se contente de rediriger laudience.

La filiale dAlphabet brandit cette menace en connaissance de cause. Elle sait pertinemment que la clture de Google Actualits aura un impact immdiat sur tous les organes de presse en ligne europens. Richard Gingras a rappel  ce propos que lEspagne avait vot une loi similaire, ce qui avait conduit  la fermeture de Google Actualits dans ce pays et entrain une chute dans les audiences des mdias.

La firme de Mountain View a prcis  attendre la formulation dfinitive  pour prendre une dcision concernant lavenir de son Google Actualits en Europe. Le Parlement europen, de son ct, doit se prononcer une nouvelle fois en janvier  propos de ces dispositions que certains considrent dj comme des  taxes aux hyperliens .

*Source* : The Guardian

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les rformes sur le copyright de lUE pourraient forcer les artistes  se tourner vers YouTube et renforcer la position du groupe sur le march
 ::fleche::  Directive copyright : la mise en oeuvre de l'article 13 est financirement impossible, selon la CEO de YouTube
 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : l'EFF appelle les internautes europens  suivre l'exemple italien et faire entendre leurs voix  propos des articles 11 et 13
 ::fleche::  Google signe un accord favorable aux ayants droit avec des reprsentants de l'audiovisuel franais pour combattre le piratage de vidos sur YouTube

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plus rcemment, Richard Gingras, vice-prsident de Google rattach aux mdias, a dclar dans un entretien accord au mdia The Guardian, que la firme de Mountain View envisage trs srieusement de fermer Google Actualits, son service dagrgation dactualit rfrence les articles derrire paywall, si lUE sentte  vouloir taxer les liens sortants.


C'est la meilleure rponse que Google pouvait donner.
Les diteurs de presse s'estiment pills de leur contenu par Google News et bien Google News va fermer comme a il n'y aura plus de problme de droit d'auteur, il n'y aura plus rien du tout !
Les journaux ont plus besoin de Google News que l'inverse.

Combattre les liens a n'a pas de sens !
Les liens c'est bien, a permet d'aller voir l'info  la source, tout le monde ne se contente pas du titre.

L'UE pte un cble avec ses projets de protection des droits d'auteurs.
Avec l'article 11 l'UE attaque les liens, avec l'article 13 elle interdit tous les extraits et tue YouTube.

Personnellement je pense que c'est important d'avoir le droit de citer et de faire des parodies.

----------


## tanaka59

L'intgralit de presse crite europenne va se casser la gueule ... Je pense au groupe Rossel en Belgique et dans le nord de la France ... Modle conomique bas sur le trafic grce a Google news ... Et bien fini d'ici quelques temps ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais au final c'est juste de la provocation, Google parle de fermer Google News et de bloquer plein de vidos YouTube, pour que l'UE fasse marche arrire.
Au final l'UE devrait se dire "Notre directive sur le droit d'auteur c'est n'importe, on arrte tout".  :8-): 

Ils ne vont quand mme pas faire passer les articles 11 et 13, a n'aurait pas de sens...
Cela dit ceux qui votent n'y connaissent strictement rien et veulent faire plaisir aux ayants droits, donc on sait jamais.  ::calim2::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Au final l'UE devrait se dire "Notre directive sur le droit d'auteur c'est n'importe, on arrte tout".


Faut-il encore qu'il y ait assez de dputs europens  avoir les bollocks de changer leur vote (je dis dputs, mais je ne sais plus  quelle tape du processus de validation on en est rendus, l... l'admin de l'UE c'est une vraie usine  gaz, on dirait la France). Et a, c'est mal barr.

----------


## Bubu017

a va finir comme a :
- loi vote
- Google ferme Google News
- les journaux pleurent car moins de monde -> vous pouvez revenir Google ? on enlve la loi -> Google : non, allez vous faire .....

----------


## Ryu2000

> avoir les bollocks de changer leur vote


Je ne vois pas le problme.
Ils peuvent dire qu'aprs avoir entendu l'opinion du peuple et des spcialistes ils ont compris que le projet tait mauvais.
Normalement a devrait augmenter leur popularit.

Tout le monde sera content "Youpie l'UE a dit non  l'article 11 et 13 !".

Pour l'instant a craint, tout le monde est contre ce projet, il n'est voulu que par les ayants droits (alors que a aura peut-tre un impact ngatif pour eux).
Quelque part il faut plus de "bollocks" pour dire Je m'entte dans ma ligne critiqu par tous les spcialistes que de dire J'ai mieux compris le sujet et finalement je pense que le peuple a raison.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je ne vois pas le problme.
> Ils peuvent dire qu'aprs avoir entendu l'opinion du peuple et des spcialistes ils ont compris que le projet tait mauvais.
> Normalement a devrait augmenter leur popularit.


On parle d'hommes et de femmes politiques, c'est pas comme s'ils faisaient souvent preuve de bon sens et de rflexion. Il n'y a qu' voir ce qu'on a chez nous...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> On parle d'hommes et de femmes politiques, c'est pas comme s'ils faisaient souvent preuve de bon sens et de rflexion.


Sans mme parler de bon sens et de rflexion, les 2 ou 3 malheureux de chez LREM qui ont essay de voter autre chose que ce qui tait dcid par Macron ont t virs, donc au final, qu'ils soient eux mme pour ou contre cette loi, ou d'accord ou pas avec les spcialistes, cela ne change rien. Ils veulent garder leur place, donc ils voteront ce que le grand chef dira de voter.


Maintenant, ne pas oublier que comme tu le rappelais, pour l'instant ce ne sont que des directives au niveau europen, qu'il n'y a rien de fig, il y a des amendements ajouts ou modifi trs rgulirement (ils ont encore minimum jusqu'en janvier pour se mettre d'accord, voir peut-tre plus si ils n'y arrivent pas), et ensuite seulement, cela sera "adapt" par le droit franais, qui devra suivre la directive, mais qui sera libre de faire quelques adaptations (surement en pire, comme on a l'habitude de le faire chez nous ;D), ce qui fait que la loi franaise, serait probablement diffrente de la loi allemande, ou espagnole, ou autre..., et sa mise en application n'arrivera pas avant encore facilement 1 an ou 2.

Youtube alerte de partout et fait du lobbying au prs des Youtubers, mais il ne faut pas oublier non plus, que pour l'instant, leur robot++ ContentId qui tourne depuis 6/7 mois et qui bloque tout, n'est pas encore ncessaire / obligatoire, c'est "en prvision de" cette fameuse directive qui finalement ne sera peut-tre pas exactement celle-l une fois vote, et surtout le fait que maintenant, si ta vido se fait bloquer par le robot rien qu'au moment de l'upload, c'est surtout parce que Youtube ne veut pas se faire chier  payer les ayants-droits (d'un ct je les comprend car cela va tre une usine  gaz  grer), mais au final, ni l'article 11 ni l'article 13, ne dit qu'il faut supprimer les vidos il me semble, c'est juste que si tu utilise du contenu copyright, mme 5s, tu perdras tout l'argent, mais rien n'empche de laisser la vido en ligne (comme les vidos dmontises actuelles).

----------


## Ryu2000

> On parle d'hommes et de femmes politiques, c'est pas comme s'ils faisaient souvent preuve de bon sens et de rflexion.


Quoi ?! La majorit des politiciens prfrent s'acharner sur un truc mme si ils savent que c'est mauvais plutt que de prendre une bonne dcision ?  ::weird:: 
Mais a n'a pas de sens.




> Sans mme parler de bon sens et de rflexion, les 2 ou 3 malheureux de chez LREM qui ont essay de voter autre chose que ce qui tait dcid par Macron ont t virs, donc au final, qu'ils soient eux mme pour ou contre cette loi, ou d'accord ou pas avec les spcialistes, cela ne change rien. Ils veulent garder leur place, donc ils voteront ce que le grand chef dira de voter.


C'est vrai qu'LREM c'est bien pourri.
Ils ont des rgles vraiment trs connes :
Les dputs LREM... interdits de collaborer avec leurs allis  l'Assemble



> L'intransigeance rgne au groupe LREM  l'Assemble : selon le rglement intrieur, les dputs macronistes n'ont pas le droit de signer des amendements ou des propositions de loi d'autres groupes. Mme des allis...
> (...)
> Selon un dput LREM mdus par cette disposition, "c'est un copier-coller des rgles du groupe PS". "Ce genre de pratiques claniques, c'est la culture socialiste, pas la culture En Marche", raille notre dput, qui note malicieusement que le prsident du groupe, Richard Ferrand, est issu du PS et que le nouveau secrtaire gnral du groupe LREM, Jrme Taill-Rousseau, tait auparavant secrtaire gnral-adjoint du groupe PS  l'Assemble. De fait, cette interdiction de signer des amendements d'un autre groupe parlementaire avait t mise en place par Bruno Le Roux au sein du groupe PS, en 2012. "La discipline de vote et d'expression est une rgle imprative", expliquait celui qui tait alors le patron des dputs socialistes.


Si un parti politique propose un amendement qu'LREM allait propos, alors les dputs d'LREM vont voter contre...
La dmocratie franaise est vraiment tip-top.

===
Mais il y a 28 nations dans l'UE, n'y a-t-il pas des politiciens moins pourris que les franais quelque part ?
Au moins la moiti des eurodputs de l'UE serait aussi nuls que les dputs franais ?

----------


## CinePhil

> vous pouvez revenir Google ? on enlve la loi


Le processus de retrait d'une directive n'est-il pas aussi long et compliqu que celui de son adoption ?  ::(:

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Quoi ?! La majorit des politiciens prfrent s'acharner sur un truc mme si ils savent que c'est mauvais plutt que de prendre une bonne dcision ? 
> Mais a n'a pas de sens.


Quoi, t'as pas vu les discours de macron et de son PM ces dernires semaines ? Ou les dcisions politiques ces 30 dernires annes, d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quoi, t'as pas vu les discours de macron et de son PM ces dernires semaines ?


Dj Macron c'est spcial, il utilise la technique de dire normment de conneries pour qu'on ne puisse plus rien suivre.
Le gars fait un scandale par semaine,  chaque fois qu'il essaie de faire plaisir  un petit groupe, ya beaucoup plus de gens qui sont fchs.

Quelques exemples de propos qui ont choqu beaucoup de monde :
En Algrie, Macron qualifie la colonisation de  crime contre lhumanit , toll  droite
Macron justifie l'hommage au marchal Ptain, "un grand soldat"
Emmanuel Macron voque les gens qui ne sont rien et suscite les critiques
Affaire Benalla: "Qu'ils viennent me chercher", la phrase de Macron indigne (ou amuse) politiques et internautes
Polmique sur une photo de Macron avec un jeune qui adresse un doigt dhonneur
Polmique sur les familles nombreuses : qu'a vraiment dit Emmanuel Macron?
"Je traverse la rue, je vous en trouve" du travail : on a test le conseil donn par Emmanuel Macron  un chmeur

Il existe un jeu qui consiste  deviner si une phrase a t prononc par OSS 177 ou par Macron...


Dans le futur on fera des blagues sur Macron comme ce fut le cas pour Paul Deschanel (Macron aussi va descendre en marche).




> Ou les dcisions politiques ces 30 dernires annes, d'ailleurs ?


Il me semble que a arrive hyper souvent que des politiques promettent quelque chose et fassent l'inverse trs vite.
a leur arrive de back-dasher ou de trahir (comme Tsipras).

L il y a 2 articles qui sont indfendables, c'est quand mme pas quoi de les abandonner...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il me semble que a arrive hyper souvent que des politiques promettent quelque chose et fassent l'inverse trs vite.


Oui a s'appelle des promesses de campagne et le rsultat d'une lection, a arrive effectivement avec une rgularit exemplaire.  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 





> a leur arrive de back-dasher ou de trahir (comme Tsipras).


Ou enfin, je ne les ai jamais vu "back-dasher" d'eux-mmes sans que les gens soient dans la rue.

Quant  Tsipras, plutt qu'une trahison (qui voudrait dire qu'il a fait tout l'inverse de ce qu'il avait promis, en toute connaissance de cause, alors que l, il n'a pas fait ce qu'il avait promis, mais il n'est pas non plus aller  fond dans le sens inverse de son plein gr), c'est plutt qu'il a promis des choses sur lesquelles il n'avait pas la main ou qui ne dpendaient pas que de lui. Mais je serais bien incapable de dire s'il l'a fait consciemment, et qu'il avait prvu ds le dpart de "mentir".





> L il y a 2 articles qui sont indfendables, c'est quand mme pas quoi de les abandonner...


Tout article est dfendable, l on les trouve indfendables car cela ne va pas dans notre sens, et que ce qui est propos est loin d'tre applicable ou optimis, mais ne t'inquite pas que les ayant-droits trouvent le sujet trs dfendable, mme ces 2 articles, sinon depuis des mois que a trane, si c'tait vraiment si indfendable et que personne n'en voulait, ils auraient dj saut.   :;):

----------


## CinePhil

> Dj Macron c'est spcial, il utilise la technique de dire normment de conneries pour qu'on ne puisse plus rien suivre.


Comme je dis souvent : La Macronie, c'est au moins une connerie par jour et une taxe ou une privation de libert par semaine.  ::mrgreen:: 




> Oui a s'appelle des promesses de campagne et le rsultat d'une lection, a arrive effectivement avec une rgularit exemplaire.


"Les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les coutent." 
Henri Queuille  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pierre-y

Pour moi la vison europenne est compltement passiste. On va en arriver a ce qu'diter un simple livre de photo va devenir un parcourt du combattant.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Article 11 sur la directive sur le droit d'auteur : l'ASIC propose un seuil de 250 caractres,*
*pour les extraits de texte accompagnant les liens * 

L'Association des Services Internet Communautaires(ASIC) runit depuis 2007 de nombreuses plateformes collaboratives en ligne, franaises ou trangres. Parmi elles, figurent des plateformes comme AirBnB, DailyMotion, Deezer, eBay, Facebook, Google, Netflix, Twitter et Yahoo.

Depuis plus de dix ans dj, lASIC participe aux discussions sur lencadrement des activits se droulant sur Internet. De la rforme de laudiovisuel  celle de la proprit intellectuelle, de la protection des donnes personnelles  celle des plus jeunes publics, lASIC se targue de chercher systmatiquement  ouvrir un dialogue large et constructif afin de faire merger des solutions pragmatiques et efficaces. 

Aussi, lassociation na pas manqu de ragir sur le contenu de la directive du Copyright, en particulier sur lun des articles les plus controverss : larticle 11. Pour rappel, l'ide de cet article est que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence. En clair, celui-ci prvoit dobliger les plateformes  rmunrer les auteurs et les diteurs pour la rutilisation et lindexation des contenus sur leurs services.


Le texte, finalement adopt au Parlement europen dans une version beaucoup plus dure que celle de la Commission europenne ou du Conseil de lUnion, fera bientt le sujet dun change ce 3 dcembre 2018 pendant lequel les autorits europennes vont se runir sous la forme dun trilogue dans le but de trouver une position commune afin de rgenter le droit dauteur  lre du numrique.

De prime abord, lASIC a assure quelle  demeure convaincue que les article 11 et 13 tels que discuts par le Conseil de lUnion europenne demeurent une solution dquilibre entre lensemble des parties prenantes .

Cependant, elle a fait part de certains de ses commentaires : 

 propos de larticle 11 de la proposition de directive : lASIC est en faveur dun rgime prservant la libert de lier, de communiquer et dinformer 

Lassociation rappelle que, dans un questionnaire rcemment adress aux Etats membres, la prsidence autrichienne du Conseil de lUnion europenne proposait aux Etats de choisir entre la rdaction du Conseil de lUnion europenne et celle du Parlement europen  propos de larticle 11. 




> LASIC nest en ltat pas favorable  la rdaction du Parlement. En effet, celle-ci a pour effet daller  lencontre de lapproche retenue jusqu prsent par la France et le Conseil de lUnion europenne selon laquelle seuls les liens constituant une communication au public dune oeuvre devraient tre intgrs dans le primtre de larticle 11. Or, la formulation retenue par cette proposition du Parlement voque uniquement les  simples liens hypertextes  accompagns de  mots individuels . Cela signifie que le texte nexclurait en ralit du champ dapplication de larticle 11 que les liens qui incluent UN mot. Or, de nombreux liens  du fait de leur gnration automatique  incluent dores et dj plusieurs mots (ex. http://www.culture.gouv.fr/Actualite...mode-de-demain )
> 
> Cest pourquoi lASIC estime que La solution du Parlement ne permettrait ainsi plus de partager de simples liens ds lors que ceux ci seraient composs de plus dun mot individuel ou seraient, comme indiqu ci-dessus, constitus dune phrase courte.


Lassociation va plus loin et se veut plus visuel en indiquant que, pour un tweet, cela se rduirait  ceci


 linverse, lASIC considre que la proposition de rdaction du Conseil semble la plus raliste. Le trilogue devrait exclure les liens incluant des  lments non substantiels , cest  dire un extrait non significatif dun contenu prsent sur la page en plus de la mention du lien hypertexte. Ceci peut tre un titre ou une phrase prsents dans la page du lien en question. 




> Le recours au concept de  lments non-substantiels  permet de reflter lapplication en droit franais de lexception dite  de courte citation  et de la jurisprudence tablie par la Cour de cassation en la matire. Cette notion permet de conserver un quilibre entre la protection ncessaire par le droit dauteur et la ncessit de permettre la circulation dextraits non significatifs dune oeuvre protges. Une telle approche peut notamment permettre  des individus ou des mdias de continuer  mentionner des extraits non significatifs dun contenu afin de le commenter ou le critiquer sur les rseaux sociaux. 
> 
>   linverse, si une telle exclusion ntait pas permise, elle aurait pour effet de permettre  un titulaire de droits de protger un contenu qui naurait aucune originalit ou qui ne constituerait en aucune manire une oeuvre protge par le droit dauteur.


LASIC comprend toutefois galement les rticences  admettre une exclusion des liens hypertextes accompagns d lments non-substantiels dun contenu au regard de lincertitude juridique quune telle rdaction pourrait engendrer.

Afin de trouver une issue favorable et un quilibre entre la protection des droits de proprit intellectuelle et la libert dinformation et de communication, lASIC propose que les lments non-substantiels accompagnant le lien puissent tre dfinis comme un texte ne dpassant pas 250 caractres. 

La limite de 250 caractres permet :
d'autoriser  un internaute de citer un trs court extrait dun article de presse afin den faire le commentaire, lanalyse ou la critique. Les quilibres entre les droits et liberts en prsence sont ainsi respects ;dutiliser la taille moyenne  celle retenue aujourdhui pour le SMS (180 caractres) ou sur plusieurs plateformes comme Twitter (280 caractres), Mastodon (500 caractres), Facebook (235 caractres pour un lien ajout  un statut  voire 60.000 pour un post), Instagram (2200 caractres), Pinterest (500 caractres) ou Linkedin (1300 caractres pour un post).
Source : ASIC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la proposition de l'ASIC ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Europe : Google veut jouer la carte de la transparence pour les publicits  caractre politique, pour protger les lections de mai 2019
 ::fleche::  Le volume d'attaques DDoS a plus que doubl en Europe au troisime trimestre, d'aprs un rapport
 ::fleche::  Google menace de fermer Google Actualits si l'Europe persiste  taxer les clics sur les liens hypertextes en validant la directive sur le copyright
 ::fleche::  Privacy International porte plainte contre sept entreprises de la Tech pour violation du RGPD auprs des autorits europennes
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : l'Allemagne soutient le  modle franais  de taxe sur le numrique, et souhaite une dcision europenne contraignante

----------


## Ecthelion2

> *Et vous ?*
>  Que pensez-vous de la proposition de l'ASIC ?
> *Voir aussi :*


Qu'elle ne concerne qu'une partie du problme.

Permettre un extrait crit c'est une chose, mais quid des extraits audio ou vido qui sont eux aussi concerns par cette loi et ces articles ?

----------


## Steinvikel

::fleche::  *Que pensez-vous de la proposition de l'ASIC ?*




> lASIC (l'association) est en faveur dun rgime prservant la libert de lier, de communiquer et dinformer


C'est le principe fondateur d'internet si je ne m'abuse.  ::): 




> lASIC considre que la proposition de rdaction du Conseil semble la plus raliste. Le trilogue devrait exclure les liens incluant des  lments non substantiels , cest  dire un extrait non significatif dun contenu prsent sur la page en plus de la mention du lien hypertexte. Ceci peut tre un titre ou une phrase prsents dans la page du lien en question. 
> LASIC comprend toutefois galement les rticences  admettre une exclusion des liens hypertextes accompagns d lments non-substantiels dun contenu au regard de lincertitude juridique quune telle rdaction pourrait engendrer.


La comprhension des rticences concernant le flou de "lments non-substantiels" est, au contraire, plutt surprenant si l'on regarde le fonctionnement actuel de la loi concernant le droit de "courte citation". Ce fameux cas de "courte citation", qui donne droit  citer une quelconque oeuvre (artistique seulement ?), sans l'aval ni l'autorisation de son auteur, ds lors que la part de la citation est ngligeable.
Dans un certain nombre de circonstances :
La citation permet de citer un propos/une opinion sans le/la dformerUne citation ne doit pas tre faite si elle reproduit l'intgralit d'une uvre
(ex: un recueil de pomes, o chaque pome est une oeuvre intgrale ayant t pralablement publi seul, fera donc l'objet de citation intgrale pour moins de 20 mots dans certains cas)
...un auteur ne peut s'opposer  la republication d'un extrait limit de son uvre. La proportion ou le nombre de phrases varie d'un pays  l'autre. Par exemple, en France, la jurisprudence a tabli une proportionnalit : 10%.
Lexception vaut galement, selon une logique proche, pour les courts extraits vido (pour un maximum de 4 min)
Puisque la loi semble porter sur les articles de presse uniquement, pourquoi redfinir un systme qui marche bien mme dans ce contexte, et encadr par la jurisprudence ?




> Afin de trouver une issue favorable et un quilibre entre la protection des droits de proprit intellectuelle et la libert dinformation et de communication, lASIC propose que les lments non-substantiels accompagnant le lien puissent tre dfinis comme un texte ne dpassant pas 250 caractres.


Ce qui est suffisant pour un article de journal lambda, mais clairement insuffisant pour un article lourd tel qu'on en trouve dans les articles scientifiques... et je ne parle mme pas de rsum, mais d'extrait !




> La limite de 250 caractres permet :
> d'autoriser  un internaute de citer un trs court extrait dun article de presse afin den faire le commentaire, lanalyse ou la critique. Les quilibres entre les droits et liberts en prsence sont ainsi respects ;dutiliser la taille moyenne  celle retenue aujourdhui pour le SMS (180 caractres) ou sur plusieurs plateformes comme Twitter (280 caractres), Mastodon (500 caractres), Facebook (235 caractres pour un lien ajout  un statut  voire 60.000 pour un post), Instagram (2200 caractres), Pinterest (500 caractres) ou Linkedin (1300 caractres pour un post).


250 ne semble en rien la "taille moyenne" au vu de l'argumentaire, et semble d'autant plus arbitraire...  moins d'avoir utilis des coefficients ?  ::aie:: 
La taille maximale doit-elle tre une taille absolue ou relative ?  ::fleche::  puisque la problmatique de la citation est contextuelle, la limite devrait tre contextuelle aussi, et donc relative.
Un long discours de politicien de plus d'un quart d'heure, qui dforme dj pas mal la ralit dans son sens... serait encore plus dform en 250 caractres, et en 500...
Prsenter un extrait ne pose aucun problme, le problme c'est de le prsenter avec son contexte pour garder la cohrence des propos globaux du discours, de ne pas dformer l'opinion du locuteur (ce qui serait contraire  la loi --> diffamation).

En dfinitive, cette proposition ne change rien aux articles de "presse professionnelle", ou de presse directe (qui ne rpte pas la presse des autre, mais produit la sienne), mais rend plus difficile la propagation de l'information sans dnaturation (que ce soit par lien ou par copie), et donc, de fait, "un rgime prservant la libert de lier, de communiquer et dinformer" est fondamentalement attaqu, amoindri, affaibli.
Et comme le remarque Ecthelion2, le sujet du contexte vido ne semble pas trait.

----------


## Grogro

J'en pense que c'est du suicide pour les mdias europens.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'en pense que c'est du suicide pour les mdias europens.


Heureusement qu'ils sont financ par des milliardaires et touchent des subventions de l'tat  ::P: 
Les journaux sont dficitaires, il y a des milliardaires qui perdent de l'argent pour faire de la propagande.
Mdias : pourquoi 10 milliardaires contrlent-ils notre information ?  Blabla #07
Montant des subventions  la presse en 2015 : 387 millions deuros

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'article 13 est presque termin et va probablement changer l'Internet tel que nous le connaissons,*
*les ngociateurs sont parvenus  un accord sur le fondement de cet article  * 

Les ngociations sur la loi de rforme du droit d'auteur de l'UE ont repris: aprs avoir dpass le dlai initial de Nol, les ngociateurs du Parlement europen et du Conseil ont maintenant pour objectif de finaliser le texte le 21 janvier 2019.

Les ngociateurs sont parvenus  un accord sur le fondement de l'article 13, qui modifiera Internet tel que nous le connaissons: ils veulent rendre les plateformes Internet directement responsables des violations du droit d'auteur commises par leurs utilisateurs.

Pour rappel, larticle 13 vise  instaurer le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, puisque ce sont des algorithmes qui devraient juger quel contenu a le droit d'apparatre sur Internet.

 ce propos, en novembre dernier, Susan Wojcicki, PDG de YouTube, a affirm qu'il est impossible pour une plateforme comme YouTube de respecter les rglementations suggres. Elle dclare que YouTube n'a pas les capacits techniques ou financires pour appliquer le type de restriction du droit d'auteur que l'Union europenne recherche.  L'approche du parlement est irraliste dans de nombreux cas, car les titulaires de droits d'auteur ne sont souvent pas d'accord sur qui dtient quels droits. Si les propritaires ne peuvent s'entendre, il est impossible d'esprer que les plateformes ouvertes hbergeant ce contenu prennent les bonnes dcisions en matire de droits , a-t-elle annonc. 

Pour s'expliquer, elle a pris l'exemple de  Despacito , la vido la plus regarde sur YouTube.  Cette vido contient plusieurs droits d'auteur, allant de l'enregistrement sonore aux droits de publication. Bien que YouTube ait pass des accords avec plusieurs entits en vue de la licence et du paiement de la vido, certains dtenteurs de droits restent inconnus. Cette incertitude signifie que nous pourrions devoir bloquer de telles vidos pour viter toute responsabilit au titre de l'article 13. Multipliez ce risque par la taille de YouTube, o plus de 400 heures de vido sont tlcharges chaque minute et le passif potentiel pourrait tre si important qu'aucune entreprise pourrait prendre un tel risque financier , disait-elle.


*Susan Wojcicki, PDG de YouTube*
Depuis son lancement en octobre 2007, YouTube a investi plus de 100 millions de dollars dans son systme didentification du contenu. Wojcicki le considre toujours comme le meilleur moyen de dtecter les violations du droit dauteur et de veiller  ce que les titulaires de droits dauteur soient pays lorsque leur contenu est utilis. Elle pense aussi que le Content ID est la solution pour grer les droits  l'chelle mondiale. YouTube a  dj pris des mesures pour lutter contre la violation du droit d'auteur en dveloppant une technologie, telle que notre programme Content ID, afin d'aider les titulaires de droits  grer leurs droits d'auteur et  gagner de l'argent automatiquement. Plus de 98 % des droits d'auteur sur YouTube sont grs via Content ID.  ce jour, nous avons utilis le systme pour verser aux titulaires de droits plus de 2,5 milliards d'euros pour l'utilisation de leur contenu par des tiers. Nous pensons que Content ID constitue la meilleure solution pour grer les droits  l'chelle mondiale , a-t-elle dclar.

Pour elle, les consquences de l'article 13 vont mme au-del des pertes financires.  Les rsidents de l'UE risquent d'tre coups de vidos qui, au cours du mois dernier, ont t visionns plus de 90 milliards de fois. Ces vidos proviennent du monde entier, y compris de plus de 35 millions de chanes de lUE, et comprennent des cours de langue, des tutoriels scientifiques et des vidos de musique , dit-elle. Toutefois, elle se rjouit  l'ide de travailler avec les dcideurs et les plateformes pour dvelopper une solution au sein de l'article 13 qui protge les titulaires de droits tout en permettant  l'conomie crative de prosprer.  Cela pourrait inclure des accords de licence plus complets, une collaboration avec les dtenteurs de droits pour identifier qui possde quoi et une technologie intelligente de gestion des droits, similaire  Content ID , proposait-elle. 

*Nouvelle feuille de route*

Que reste-t-il  dcider concernant larticle 13 : exactement combien de temps les plateformes devront-elles parcourir pour viter ou limiter leur responsabilit ?  quel point ils auront besoin de limiter notre capacit  publier et  partager nos crations en ligne?
*18 janvier 2019 :* les gouvernements nationaux votent sur la position du Conseil avant la ngociation finale. Cest le moment de vrit pour les gouvernements des tats membres de lUE: lItalie tiendra-t-elle sa promesse de voter contre ? L'Allemagne fera-t-elle comme annonc, sauf si les petites entreprises sont exclues ? La Pologne continuera-t-elle  soutenir le projet de loi, mme si tous les eurodputs polonais du parti au pouvoir ont vot contre ?*21 janvier 2019 :* ngociations en trilogue entre le Parlement et le Conseil: tentative de finalisation du texte*Mars / avril 2019 :* vote final au Conseil*25-28 mars, ou ventuellement 11-14 mars, 4 avril ou 15-18 avril ( dterminer) :* vote final au Parlement europen
*Article 13 statut actuel*

Julia Reda, eurodput du Parti des Pirates, sest laisse aller  une analyse des portions du texte qui ont dj t valides et de celles qui sont encore  la table des ngociations, ne manquant pas de souligner le caractre controvers de certaines dentre elles. Voici son analyse concernant le texte qui est dj en version finale.


*Julia Reda, eurodput du Parti des Pirates*
*FINAL L'article 13 s'applique aux plateformes Internet qui organisent et promeuvent de grandes quantits d'uvres protges par le droit d'auteur tlcharges par leurs utilisateurs dans le but de raliser des bnfices.*

Notez que  protg par le droit d'auteur  ne signifie pas  enfreint le droit d'auteur ! Tous les textes cratifs, photos, vidos, etc., sont automatiquement protgs par le droit d'auteur. Ceci s'applique  toutes les plateformes o les utilisateurs s'expriment, telles que Facebook, Instagram, Tumblr, TikTok, Twitch, Wattpad, Imgur, Giphy, etc.

*FINAL Ces plateformes sont responsables de la violation du droit d'auteur par leurs utilisateurs.*

Cest la disposition principale: lgalement, tout ce que nous publions sur les plateformes sera trait comme si les employs de la plateforme lavaient tlcharge eux-mmes. Si mme un seul utilisateur commet une violation du droit d'auteur, cela sera considr comme si la plateforme l'avait fait elle-mme. Cela forcera les plateformes  prendre des mesures drastiques, car elles ne peuvent jamais dire avec certitude lequel de nos messages ou tlchargements les exposera  une responsabilit onreuse. Elles devront peut-tre en premier lieu limiter le nombre de personnes autorises  publier / tlcharger du contenu, exiger une identification personnelle des personnes qui tlchargent et / ou bloquer la plupart des tlchargements en utilisant des filtres trop stricts pour tre sr.

*FINAL les licences que les plateformes obtiennent couvrent leurs utilisateurs,  condition quelles agissent de manire non commerciale ou ne  gnrent pas de revenus significatifs* 

Par exemple: si YouTube ngocie une licence avec un studio de cinma pour ses bandes-annonces, les utilisateurs occasionnels ne seront plus empchs de tlcharger ces bandes-annonces (et d'ajouter des commentaires, par exemple) - mais pas les vloggers professionnels qui vivent de la plateforme, et qui vont donc  agir de manire commerciale .

*FINAL La loi ne devrait pas aboutir  une  obligation gnrale de surveillance , interdite par le droit europen en vigueur*

Cest simplement une faade: mme si larticle 13 nnonce pas explicitement une telle obligation, il incitera nanmoins les plateformes  surveiller tous les tlchargements des utilisateurs.

*FINAL Les tlchargeurs peuvent se plaindre des tlchargements bloqus et demander un examen humain impartial.*

Cela ne change rien au fait que des utilisateurs comme vous et moi seront considrs comme  coupables jusqu' preuve du contraire 

*FINAL La Commission organisera des dbats entre les plateformes, les titulaires de droits et les associations d'utilisateurs et tiendra compte de leurs contributions lors de la publication de directives sur la meilleure manire de se conformer au mieux  la loi.*

Il est peu probable que cela attnue les effets ngatifs, car cela ne changera pas la lettre de la loi.

Source : blog Julia Red

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le monde va-t-il s'arrimer au plan S, l'initiative europenne qui promeut le libre accs aux publications scientifiques ?
 ::fleche::  La bataille dans le domaine de l'IA fait de plus en plus rage entre l'Europe, la Chine et les USA d'aprs rapport annuel AI Index 2018
 ::fleche::  Les experts de l'Union europenne publient le premier draft sur les lignes directrices d'une IA thique, la version finale est attendue en mars 2019
 ::fleche::  IA : l'Europe en tte en termes de publication de documents de recherche devant les tats-Unis et la Chine, selon un rcent rapport
 ::fleche::  UE : les tats membres vont collaborer pour stimuler l'intelligence artificielle  fabrique en Europe , pour combler le retard pris sur les USA

----------


## Steinvikel

::fleche::  *Qu'en pensez-vous ?*
Que dans le cas d'un nud Diaspora, le propritaire de la plateforme est celui de la machine qui hberge le nud, un particulier bien souvent.
Et que a va devenir bien plus compliqu dans les rseaux dcentraliss que sur Youtube, Dailymotion... une future volution d'Adopi peut-tre ?

Que effectivement comme l'voque Julia Reda, "prudence est mre de sret" sera certainement la ligne de conduite ditoriale de ses plateforme.
Et que bien qu'un dialogue est permit, il n'engendre aucune obligation, chose qu'un texte de loi reprsente.

Je suppose que ce qu'elle nomme "tlchargement" est le flux de visionnage, et pas : clic droit > tlcharger la vido.
Je suppose galement que le droit de courte citation permet de garder un bon nombre de pratiques actuelles, du moins en France.

----------


## Neckara

> Que effectivement comme l'voque Julia Reda, "prudence est mer de sret" sera certainement la ligne de conduite ditoriale de ses plateforme.


mre*

https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/prude...C3%BBret%C3%A9

----------


## ryankarl65

L'article 13, 😔.
Je ne vois pas le positif!

----------


## smarlytomtom

Et le droit  la parodie ? Que vont devenir des youtubers comme math se fait des films ? J'aime bien me dtendre devant des vidos du genre... ma vie post journe nulle risque de devenir triste  ::weird:: 




> Je suppose galement que le droit de courte citation permet de garder un bon nombre de pratiques actuelles, du moins en France.


Tout dpend de la longueur autorise pour celle-ci... Si c'est 3 secondes a risque d'tre compliqu  ::aie:: . En plus si le robot s'amuse  mettre bout  bout les citations qu'il trouve dans une vido et qu'il en dgage que 1/3 ou plus se trouve en tre alors il risque de strike pas mal de contenu...

J'ai envie de dire qu'on verra quand a sera en place mme si je ne souhaite pas le voir en application. Ca risque d'tre une belle boucherie.  ::calim2::

----------


## toutwd

Ils veulent tout simplement rendre internet "propritaire", ainsi plus aucun support de diffusion ne sera "pargn"
Nous payons dj des taxes sur tous les supports numrique tel que DD, Cle USB, CDRON, DVD et ce mme si nous n'y stockons aucune uvre.
Dans le rle du rcolteur d'impts nous avons la SAGEM et d'empcheur d'couter en rond, l'HADOPI, ils se payent sur le dos de la bte...
Nous payons galement la taxe audiovisuelle pour le service public, bref une liste  la Prvert.

Pour ma part, et sans tomber dans le complotisme aigu, j'ai l'impression que les "forces de l'argent" savent fort bien se coaliser afin de dfendre leurs intrts, pour les autres, passage  la caisse OBLIGATOIRE.
Le club house des lobbyistes multilatralisme de tous poils, c'est le parlement Europen, c'est la machine  fabriquer de l'ingalit par excellence au pseudo nom du libre changisme. 
Je pose une question, peut on dire que les Franais profitent de cette Europe l ou l'argent va toujours vers les mmes ?
C'est peut tre pour cela que tous les samedi il y a des gens dans les rues qui manifestent mais bon je peux me tromper.
Nous sommes tous des moutons tondus mais nous ne sommes ni sourd ni aveugle.

L'affaire "Jouanno" est rvlatrice de l'cart qui existe entre ceux qui payent beaucoup pour se systme  bout de souffle qui ne leur apporte rien et ceux qui encaissent beaucoup en faisant...rien.
Pour info, vous pouvez consulter la liste des commissions et instances consultatives ou dlibratives franaises, une liste longue comme un jour sans pain...
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...ran%C3%A7aises

----------


## tanaka59

Avec ce type de loi et l'usine  gaz qui va en rsulter, on va se marrer quand les demandes de dblocages vont tre en constante augmentation au risque tout simplement de paralyser la publication sur les plateformes  ::mouarf:: 

Genre un bandeau sur Youtube qui vous dira " en raison de difficults pour publier les vidos , merci de renouveler votre demande plutard ."  ::aie::

----------


## emixam16

De manire gnrale je suis quelqu'un d'assez prudent, qui aime bien peser le pour et le contre sur les sujets importants... Mais l, je vais avoir du mal. 

=> C'est la loi la plus dbile et la plus dangereuse que j'ai jamais vue. A cot Hadopi c'est de la rigolade. C'est vraiment une politique de droit d'auteur d'un rigorisme absurde  l'heure d'internet et de la libre circulation des informations. C'est vraiment un truc qui empche toute forme de crativit. Youtube devient de plus en plus superficiel et ce genre de loi encourage a  fond.

----------


## alexetgus

L'internaute va devenir un criminel avec cette loi.
C'est grave, c'est trs grave !  ::calim2::

----------


## tanaka59

Dans les annes 2000/2010 des socits telles que EA et RockStar ont laiss les joueurs pour crer du contenu alternatif : https://community.simtropolis.com/ , https://www.grandtheftauto.fr/ . 

Ou le modle conomique de Steam avec Cityskylines qui encourage le production d'addon par les joueurs eux mmes : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1516911364 , https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil.../?id=512697469 . Demain Auchan ou le groupe mulliez sera en mesure de faire bloquer l'addon , d'attaquer en justice le crateur du modle 3D en justice ? 

Les jeux tel que GTA , les city builders ou les jeux de gestion vie tel que les Sims ne seront plus en mesure d'exister ? 

Demain si j'ai envie de faire tourner SC4 sur une VM d'ajouter des addons et de les partager en gagnant 0  dessus ... Je ne vais certainement pas me laisser faire un texte de loi aussi idiot ! :8O: 

On me jettera en prison car j'aurais reprsent la boulangerie ou le coiffeur du coin de la rue ?

----------


## Sodium

Je ne soutiens pas mais je ne vois pas en quoi le fait qu'une entreprise puisse s'opposer  l'utilisation de sa marque dans un jeu serait choquant.

----------


## foetus

> Je ne soutiens pas mais je ne vois pas en quoi le fait qu'une entreprise puisse s'opposer  l'utilisation de sa marque dans un jeu serait choquant.


Justement  ::mrgreen:: , le but de la loi c'est de DEMANDER L'AUTORISATION D'UTILISER ces ressources (extraits, images, annonces, tweets, bandes annonces, ... tout mme les photos/ vidos des boites, figurines, affiches, ...)

----------


## tanaka59

Ce texte de loi va donc remettre en cause un modle conomique qu'est celui de facebook ... Bah oui sur FB le fait de dposer une photo devient sa proprit . Et bien maintenant je demanderai des droits  facebook. 

Je ne vois pas pourquoi rtroactivement une personne physique a moins de droit qu'une personne moral de 10 , 1000 ou 100 000 salariers ... FB va vitre redescendre de son pidestal.  ::roll:: 




> Justement , le but de la loi c'est de DEMANDER L'AUTORISATION D'UTILISER ces ressources (extraits, images, annonces, tweets, bandes annonces, ... tout mme les photos/ vidos des boites, figurines, affiches, ...)


J'ai moi mme t modlisateur 3D pour des addons sur SC4 via Simtropolis . J'ai rutilis de vrai marques . Pour le moment je n'ai eu aucun souci de droit d'auteur jusqu' ... on verre si dans un futur proche , quelques chose va me contraindre a retirer les addons ... 

Autre domaine particulirement concern par celui des droits d'autres et royalties . Le domaine du modlisme. Les deux poids lourds que sont Revell et Tamiya dans l'univers du drone, RC , radiocommand , et j'en passe en terme de miniature risquent de se prendre une srieuse claque ... Mr Michu amateur de 24h du Mans ne pourra plus exposer ces modles avec les logos sponsor au risque de lui rclamer des droits ? C'est particulirement navrant quand derrire il y a du travail "fait main" , d'amateur et de passionn pour reproduire  but non commercial ... juste pour apporter un touche de ralisme  ::?:   ::(:

----------


## Invit

J'ai bien failli y aller de ma p'tite larme en lisant les propos de Mme Wojcicki, dont la plateforme est un havre de paix pour tous les margoulins y uploadant du contenu protg sans la moindre autorisation de la part des ayants droits. Non mais franchement...

----------


## Sodium

> Ce texte de loi va donc remettre en cause un modle conomique qu'est celui de facebook ... Bah oui sur FB le fait de dposer une photo devient sa proprit . Et bien maintenant je demanderai des droits  facebook. 
> 
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi rtroactivement une personne physique a moins de droit qu'une personne moral de 10 , 1000 ou 100 000 salariers ... FB va vitre redescendre de son pidestal. 
> 
> J'ai moi mme t modlisateur 3D pour des addons sur SC4 via Simtropolis . J'ai rutilis de vrai marques . Pour le moment je n'ai eu aucun souci de droit d'auteur jusqu' ... on verre si dans un futur proche , quelques chose va me contraindre a retirer les addons ... 
> 
> Autre domaine particulirement concern par celui des droits d'autres et royalties . Le domaine du modlisme. Les deux poids lourds que sont Revell et Tamiya dans l'univers du drone, RC , radiocommand , et j'en passe en terme de miniature risquent de se prendre une srieuse claque ... Mr Michu amateur de 24h du Mans ne pourra plus exposer ces modles avec les logos sponsor au risque de lui rclamer des droits ? C'est particulirement navrant quand derrire il y a du travail "fait main" , d'amateur et de passionn pour reproduire  but non commercial ... juste pour apporter un touche de ralisme


Et encore une fois, dans un modle de socit bas sur la consommation, les marques et la communication autour de ces marques, en quoi a te choque qu'une entreprise veuille avoir un droit de regard sur la manire dont est utilise sa marque ?
Aprs moi je suis  100% pour changer de modle de socit hein, mais en attendant il faut rester cohrent.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> Et encore une fois, dans un modle de socit bas sur la consommation, les marques et la communication autour de ces marques, en quoi a te choque qu'une entreprise veuille avoir un droit de regard sur la manire dont est utilise sa marque ?


Le droite regard n'est absolument pas  remettre en cause.




> Aprs moi je suis  100% pour changer de modle de socit hein, mais en attendant il faut rester cohrent.


Quand un mome de 14 , 15 ou 16 utilise un jeu , que les crateurs mettent a dispositions des modes pour justement permettre la crativit et laisser libre cours  l'imagination . On va encore a ller emmerder le monde avec des conneries du style " C'est pas bien ta dessin le logo d'une marque qu'on voit  tous les coins rues ... " . Justement quand on dessine, on fait de la cration 3D, modlistique cela passe souvent par des esquisses qui reprennent ce qui existe pour s'en inspirer ou le reprsenter de manire diffrente .

En France et plus globalement en Europe tu as une certaines libert d'expressions qui est garantit. Tu es encore heureux d'avoir la possibilit d'imaginer ce que tu veux , de la couleur que tu veux et de la forme que tu veux ? Tu as envie de te faire museler par des firmes multinationales ? Dans certains pays le simple fait de dessiner une caricature ou une reprsentation sans autorisation tu peux aller en prison voir tre passible de la peine de mort. 

Dans 99% des cas la crativit n'a aucun but commercial. Mais on prfre faire chier la majorit en la muselant ... Ce type de loi est trangement du PIPA ou du SOPA , voir de l'ACTA et du JAPA dguis ... 

On en reparlera quand ton mme de 5 ans aura dessin le logo de ta voiture, que le dessin sera sur internet puis que tu recevras une lettre d'une socit de recouvrement exigeant des dommages et intrts ainsi que des royalties.

----------


## Neckara

Le problme, c'est qu'avec un tel systme, comment veulent-il que le fair use soit respect ?


Comment veux-tu faire des critiques si tu ne peux plus montrer des extraits ?
Comment veux-tu dnoncer si tu ne peux plus montrer des extraits ?

Quid aussi du fanart qui ne fait de mal  personne, au contraire ?

----------


## tanaka59

> Le problme, c'est qu'avec un tel systme, comment veulent-il que le fair use soit respect ?
> 
> Comment veux-tu faire des critiques si tu ne peux plus montrer des extraits ?
> Comment veux-tu dnoncer si tu ne peux plus montrer des extraits ?
> 
> Quid aussi du fanart qui ne fait de mal  personne, au contraire ?


Les articles 11 et 13 ont pour seul but de faire passer une censure non pas par un tat, par des entreprises ici mme. En Chine , en Russie c'est l'tat qui contrle. Dans le cas l'UE c'est pour contraindre la population a payer encore et toujours plus de taxe, tout en devant dpendre un peu plus du systme. 

C'est une forme de dictature capitalistique.




> L'affaire "Jouanno" est rvlatrice de l'cart qui existe entre ceux qui payent beaucoup pour se systme  bout de souffle qui ne leur apporte rien et ceux qui encaissent beaucoup en faisant...rien.
> Pour info, vous pouvez consulter la liste des commissions et instances consultatives ou dlibratives franaises, une liste longue comme un jour sans pain...
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...ran%C3%A7aises


Se sont les fameuses commissions Thodule.

----------


## CinePhil

> C'est une forme de dictature capitalistique.


Non. De dictature europenne puisque la directive sera celle de l'UE.

Aprs qu'il y ait du capitalisme de connivence entre les politocards europens et les grandes entreprises qui font du lobbying auprs des politocards, ce n'est pas nouveau.

Je ne serais pas tonn qu'on jour on dcouvre une vaste affaire de corruption derrire ce truc incroyable.


Un truc qui serait rigolo : le lendemain du vote de la directive en l'tat, les grandes plateformes dcident de stopper la diffusion de leur contenus et le remplacent par un bandeau : "En vertu de la directive machin-truc, et compte-tenu des risques qu'elle implique pour nous, nous avons dsactiv temporairement la diffusion de nos contenus, le temps de vrifier si ces contenus peuvent tre diffuss. Si cela vous gne dans votre activit professionnelle, veuillez vous adresser au parlement europen."  ::mrgreen::

----------


## arond

> Je suppose que ce qu'elle nomme "tlchargement" est le flux de visionnage, et pas : clic droit > tlcharger la vido.
> 
> Je suppose galement que le droit de courte citation permet de garder un bon nombre de pratiques actuelles, du moins en France.


Le droit de courte citation n'est pas spcialement appliqu  sur youtube (les youtubers s'en plaignent pas mal)

----------


## Ryu2000

> *18 janvier 2019 :* les gouvernements nationaux votent sur la position du Conseil avant la ngociation finale. Cest le moment de vrit pour les gouvernements des tats membres de lUE: lItalie tiendra-t-elle sa promesse de voter contre ? L'Allemagne fera-t-elle comme annonc, sauf si les petites entreprises sont exclues ? La Pologne continuera-t-elle  soutenir le projet de loi, mme si tous les eurodputs polonais du parti au pouvoir ont vot contre ?


Donc il y encore un peu d'espoir pour que le projet soit annul ?
Peut-tre qu'ils vont retrouver raison et laissez les gens crer du contenu en utilisant des morceaux d'autres uvres.
Comme Botch par exemple.

----------


## seikida

On parle que de Youtube mais est ce que les autres plateformes tel que Dailymotion, Facebook, Twitter, Vimeo, Twitch, etc... ont mit en place des solutions proche du Content ID de Youtube ?

En effet, j'ai l'impression que meme si ca les embete enormement, Youtube semble le seul a faire un effort.
Si l'article 13 passe, est ce que les autres plateformes auront les moyens (techniques, financier et humain) pour le respecter ?

----------


## tanaka59

Quand on cherche de l'argent on sait ou en trouver en taxant les GAFAM par exemple. On leur reproche d'tre outrageusement riches. On se soucie de savoir si il ont les moyens financiers de mettre tel ou tel systme dans des cadres lgislatifs. Google ou encore Amazon sont  mon sens pas  plaindre car riches  milliards ... 

Quand une socit gagne 100 milliards effectivement qu'elle perde 2 milliards je comprend que cela la fasse chier  ::ptdr::  .

----------


## Edrixal

> On parle que de Youtube mais est ce que les autres plateformes tel que Dailymotion, Facebook, Twitter, Vimeo, Twitch, etc... ont mit en place des solutions proche du Content ID de Youtube ?
> 
> En effet, j'ai l'impression que meme si ca les embete enormement, Youtube semble le seul a faire un effort.
> Si l'article 13 passe, est ce que les autres plateformes auront les moyens (techniques, financier et humain) pour le respecter ?


Sans vouloir dfendre bec et ongle Youtube, une fois l'article voter, les plateformes aurons X temps pour ce mettre en accord avec la lois. Youtube sera prt. Les autres serons dans la prcipitation et les dsagrment du  des bots mal rgler vont leur coter chre je pense.

Sur ce coup Youtube  parfaitement raison. Seule question, y aura t'il une rversibilit si jamais la lois ne passe pas ?! a j'en doute, car au final cette politique  crer des emplois via des entreprises qui s'enrichissent dsormais en claimant les vidos pour le compte de groupe/artiste. Il est bien connus que le malheur des un fait le bonheur des autres...

----------


## arond

> Donc il y encore un peu d'espoir pour que le projet soit annul ?
> Peut-tre qu'ils vont retrouver raison et laissez les gens crer du contenu en utilisant des morceaux d'autres uvres.
> Comme Botch par exemple.


Je vois que monsieur est abonn aux bonnes chaines  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> a j'en doute, car au final cette politique  crer des emplois via des entreprises qui s'enrichissent dsormais en claimant les vidos pour le compte de groupe/artiste.


Oui enfin cela, c'est indpendant du robot content-ID mis en place pour l'article 13 qui lui dmontise / bloque de faon automatique. 

Mme si la loi ne passe pas, et que le robot est retir, cela n'empchera pas ce genre de socit de faire des claims manuels.

Et encore, faire un claim manuel, cela peut tre justifi dans certains cas. Pour moi les pires, c'est surtout ceux qui achtent les droits de choses qui taient libres jusque-l, et qui vont ensuite claim des vidos parfois vieilles de plusieurs annes, et qui utilisaient ce pour quoi ils viennent d'acheter les droits. Mais la aussi, c'est indpendant de l'article 13 et du content-ID.

----------


## Jimmy_

Il est trs bien cet article 13, les GAFAs sont en train de pleurer qu'ils ne pourront plus se gaver sur les vidos ou les contenus que l'on publie et qu'ils devront 'dpenser' (les pauvres ...) de l'argent pour tout contrler.
Ne les coutez pas, enfin on va avoir un moyen de lutte contre ces monstres.

----------


## Edrixal

> Il est trs bien cet article 13, les GAFAs sont en train de pleurer qu'ils ne pourront plus se gaver sur les vidos ou les contenus que l'on publie et qu'ils devront 'dpenser' (les pauvres ...) de l'argent pour tout contrler.
> Ne les coutez pas, enfin on va avoir un moyen de lutte contre ces monstres.


T'es bien naif. C'est le consommateur qui paiera s'il veut pouvoir continuer  consommer, pas les GAFA. Que ce soit par plus de pubs que tu sera obliger de bouffer avant de profiter du contenue ou par des abonnements. Ou autre moyen que je ne connais pas ^^

----------


## Jimmy_

> T'es bien naif. C'est le consommateur qui paiera s'il veut pouvoir continuer  consommer, pas les GAFA. Que ce soit par plus de pubs que tu sera obliger de bouffer avant de profiter du contenue ou par des abonnements. Ou autre moyen que je ne connais pas ^^


Comme si consommer un programme tait obligatoire , comme consommer une drogue.
Youtube offre une orgie de contenu tous plus dbiles les uns que les autres ... il a combien de programme vraiment originaux et bien fait ? Pas beaucoup.
Le public slectionnera mieux ses programmes et s'il faut payer pour avoir un vrai contenu, pourquoi pas, a sera mme mieux.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Youtube offre une orgie de contenu tous plus dbiles les uns que les autres ...


Il en faut pour tous les gots comme on dit, si on nous serre de la merde, c'est parce que les gens la consomme, c'est la loi de l'offre et de la demande hein.





> il a combien de programme vraiment originaux et bien fait ? Pas beaucoup.


Et parmi ceux-l, combien vont disparatre car ils n'auront pas les moyens de payer les droits et que le robot ne diffrencie pas tout ce qui est droit  la parodie / fair use / etc ?  





> Le public slectionnera mieux ses programmes et s'il faut payer pour avoir un vrai contenu, pourquoi pas, a sera mme mieux.


Et il y a 5 mn, tu disais que c'tait les GAFA qui allait payer. Mais non, cela sera encore le consommateur, et ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens, devront encore faire une croix sur un loisir / une source de culture. On tape encore sur les mmes, pour engraisser les mmes.

Effectivement tu as raison, a vend du rve cet article 13...  :;):

----------


## Edrixal

> Comme si consommer un programme tait obligatoire , comme consommer une drogue.
> Youtube offre une orgie de contenu tous plus dbiles les uns que les autres ... il a combien de programme vraiment originaux et bien fait ? Pas beaucoup.
> Le public slectionnera mieux ses programmes et s'il faut payer pour avoir un vrai contenu, pourquoi pas, a sera mme mieux.


Je ne vois pas en quoi ce sera mieux, les programmes seront rare, moins cratif car il faudra attirer le plus de monde possible pour tre gagnant. On va au contraire tomber dans l'ultra basique. Les contenus originaux et donc qui prennent le risque de ce planter, eux, ne seront plus viable avant mme leur lancement.
Et y'a foule de contenue originaux sur youtube. Seulement il faut sortir des podcast, des vlogs, des top 10, des zap, ect...




> Il en faut pour tous les gots comme on dit, si on nous serre de la merde, c'est parce que les gens la consomme, c'est la loi de l'offre et de la demande hein.


Exact, quand on vois le nombre de websrie qui pourrait tre bonne si les mec avais plus de moyen pour avoir un vrais lieux de tournage, de vrais effet spciaux, ect... Mais cela n'interresse pas. Youtube c'est le consommer vite. J'vois mme dexcellent youtubeur s'excuser pour la longueur de leur vido quant il dpasse les 10 minutes...




> Et il y a 5 mn, tu disais que c'tait les GAFA qui allait payer. Mais non, cela sera encore le consommateur, et ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens, devront encore faire une croix sur un loisir / une source de culture. On tape encore sur les mmes, pour engraisser les mmes.
> 
> Effectivement tu as raison, a vend du rve cet article 13...


a finira sur les sites pirate  n'en pas douter et on viendra encore crier sur le vilain pirate qui dl au lieux de passer  la caisse ^^

----------


## Jimmy_

> Il en faut pour tous les gots comme on dit, si on nous serre de la merde, c'est parce que les gens la consomme, c'est la loi de l'offre et de la demande hein.


Il y a un rle ducatif , un minimum, c'est par ce que certains ont un QI dhutre, qu'il faut leur montrer uniquement des programmes sur la vie des hutres.
A la base la TV c'tait pour s'enrichir un minimum, pas pour regarder uniquement des phranks truqus ou tous les acteurs sont complices, rassure moi ...





> Et parmi ceux-l, combien vont disparatre car ils n'auront pas les moyens de payer les droits et que le robot ne diffrencie pas tout ce qui est droit  la parodie / fair use / etc ?


Ca c'est la flte que te vend les GAFA, en pratique a ne sera pas comme a. 
Il y a deux volets qui sont volontairement mlangs par toutes cette propagande anti Article 13 : la dtection qui ne sera jamais parfaite, c'est pour a que les acteurs doivent se parler, et la juste rmunration des contenus qui pour l'instant est
juste pas quitable.

Mais dire, au secours, youtube va disparatre, ma chane prfre va disparatre ... c'est du pipo total organis par Youtube lui mme, qui a pouss tous les crateurs sur cet argument.
Tu en es victime je pense de cette propagande.






> Et il y a 5 mn, tu disais que c'tait les GAFA qui allait payer. Mais non, cela sera encore le consommateur, et ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens, devront encore faire une croix sur un loisir / une source de culture. On tape encore sur les mmes, pour engraisser les mmes.
> Effectivement tu as raison, a vend du rve cet article 13...


Tu dformes mes propos, tu n'es pas oblig d'acheter quand mme te moins un doute. 
Si tu veux pas voir Squezzie se marrer comme une hyne, car un pixel a boug sur son cran, rassure moi tu ne vas pas acheter le programme ?

----------


## Jimmy_

> Je ne vois pas en quoi ce sera mieux, les programmes seront rare, moins cratif car il faudra attirer le plus de monde possible pour tre gagnant. On va au contraire tomber dans l'ultra basique. Les contenus originaux et donc qui prennent le risque de ce planter, eux, ne seront plus viable avant mme leur lancement.
> Et y'a foule de contenue originaux sur youtube. Seulement il faut sortir des podcast, des vlogs, des top 10, des zap, ect...



Ca c'est le point noir de youtube, il ne savent pas classer les programmes, ils mlangent tout. Ca pousse les crateurs  faire n'importe quoi et a pousse le putaclic.
Youtube met en avant n'importe quel contenu dans les premires pages sans aucune vrification, si bien que certains ont compris qu'il suffit de payer quelques fermes  clic pour que les programmes arrivent en premier.
De trs nombreux crateurs vigilants l'on remarqu.
Par exemple l'affaire CoD Forlan, il a fallu des mois pour qu'il soit banni, alors qu'une simple vrification de son contenu aurait suffit  le mettre hors d'tat de nuire trs rapidement.

----------


## Edrixal

> Il y a un rle ducatif , un minimum, c'est par ce que certains ont un QI dhutre, qu'il faut leur montrer uniquement des programmes sur la vie des hutres.
> A la base la TV c'tait pour s'enrichir un minimum, pas pour regarder uniquement des phranks truqus ou tous les acteurs sont complices, rassure moi ...


A la base la TV c'tait pour proposer un moyen de divertissement. Si maintenant ce qui marche ce sont les pranks truqus, c'est parce que les pranks truqus attire les foules. Le rle ducatif de la tl c'est juste une vaste blague, tout comme celui de Youtube.




> Ca c'est la flte que te vend les GAFA, en pratique a ne sera pas comme a. 
> Il y a deux volets qui sont volontairement mlangs par toutes cette propagande anti Article 13 : la dtection qui ne sera jamais parfaite, c'est pour a que les acteurs doivent se parler, et la juste rmunration des contenus qui pour l'instant est
> juste pas quitable.
> 
> Mais dire, au secours, youtube va disparatre, ma chane prfre va disparatre ... c'est du pipo total organis par Youtube lui mme, qui a pouss tous les crateurs sur cet argument.
> Tu en es victime je pense de cette propagande.


Bin pas vraiment en fait. Y'a deux solution pour vivre dans le Youtube actuel :
1 - Ne pas utiliser de musique, de mme, d'image de film, de photo, ou autre contenue potentiellement exposable  un droit d'auteur.
2 - Faire la pub d'un produit au dbut ou  la fin de ta vido qui est bien sur sponsoris.

Certain s'y sont dj mis. Les autres profites du fait qu'ils soit sous contrat pour continuer sans utiliser un de ses modles. Mais ont en reviens  un principe simple, soit tu verra des vido avec trs peut de contenue, juste une personne qui parle de truc et d'autre sans grand intrt. Soit tu bouffera de la pub pour voir ton programme. Et Youtube commence dj  ce fournir avec un contenue prmium. Donc on arrive dj au "Si tu veut voir tu sort la CB !".
Encore une fois les GAFA ne payerons rien au final. Ce sont les utilisateurs qui devrons assumer le prix  payer.




> Tu dformes mes propos, tu n'es pas oblig d'acheter quand mme te moins un doute. 
> Si tu veux pas voir Squezzie se marrer comme une hyne, car un pixel a boug sur son cran, rassure moi tu ne vas pas acheter le programme ?


Demain on te prive de tout loisir (Ouai j'pousse  l'extrme !) et on te dit "Si tu veut t'amuser tu raque", tu rpondre "Y'a aucune obligation de payer j'vois pas le problme !" ?
Youtube c'est une grosse plateforme, la premire dans sa catgorie en faite. Dessus tu peut y trouver tout type de musique, du classique, du jazz, du rap, du rock, ect... Des scnes de spectacle quand ce ne sont pas les spectacle en eux mme, idem pour les films, ect... C'est une gigantesque base culturelle  partir du moment ou tu sort des vidos mainstream cit dans mon post prcdent.
Cet article 13 a plus de chance de fermer cet accs ou de le restreindre  ceux qui pourrons payer plutt de permettre une ouverture de la culture.

Aprs j'vais pas canoniser Youtube en portant la boite sur un pidestal en mode "ils sauvent le monde". C'est pas Youtube qui  crer tout a, mais bien les millions de Youtubers de tout type, horizon et culture.

----------


## Coriolan

*EFF : la directive sur le copyright est une catastrophe pour la libert d'expression et la concurrence*
*l'ONG appelle les Europens  se mobiliser*

La proposition de directive sur le droit d'auteur avance  grands pas. Cette semaine, lUE va demander aux tats membres de voter sur la position du Conseil avant la ngociation finale. Par la suite, des ngociations en trilogue sont prvues entre le Parlement et le Conseil pour quenfin, le vote final aura lieu pour instaurer cette rforme drastique du droit dauteur dans les 28 tats de lunion.


Lapproche alarmante de la finalisation de cette loi a pouss lEFF (Electronic Frontier Foundation) a ragir une troisime fois. LONG base  San Francisco a encore tir la sonnette dalarme concernant la directive avec ses deux articles controverss : larticle 11 et larticle 13.

 Alors que la majorit des rgles de la nouvelle directive constituent des changements inoffensifs du droit d'auteur europen, deux parties de la directive reprsentent une grave menace pour l'internet mondial , a crit lEFF.

En effet, deux articles dans le texte de lUE ont provoqu pas mal de remous. Le premier, larticle 11, traite du droit de reproduction des publications de presse et de les rendre accessibles au public. Le second, larticle 13, prconise dobliger les services dhbergement duvres  surveiller les tlversements (upload) de leurs utilisateurs, en mettant en place par exemple des technologies de filtrage de contenus.

Larticle 11 propose de crer un droit voisin (dune dure de 20 ans) pour les diteurs de publications de presse. Il leur permettrait donc d'tre rmunrs lorsqu'une partie de leur contenu est reprise dans des services dagrgation d'actualits tels que Google News. LEFF pense que cet article dfinit de faon floue les termes  publications de presse ,  plateformes commerciales  et  liens  (repris par les plateformes), ce qui ouvre la voie  la cration de 28 rgimes de licences mutuellement exclusifs et contradictoires, estime lONG. Cette rgle concerne mme les sites non commerciaux et Creative Commons qui eux aussi ne peuvent pas renoncer  ce droit (_linking right_).

En ce qui concerne larticle 13, il  comprenait un mandat explicite de dvelopper des "filtres" qui examineraient chaque publication publie sur les mdias sociaux par tout le monde et vrifieraient si elle correspondait aux entres d'une base de donnes ouverte, alimente par la foule, de documents censs tre protgs par des droits d'auteur , a crit lEFF.  Dans sa forme actuelle, la rgle stipule que les filtres "doivent tre vits", mais n'explique pas comment des milliards de publications sur les mdias sociaux, les vidos, les fichiers audio et les blogs doivent tre surveills sans un systme de filtrage automatique. 

Concernant ce point, la PDG de YouTube a inform en novembre que la mise en uvre de larticle 13 est financirement impossible. Selon elle, mme YouTube qui a dj investi plus de 100 millions de dollars dans son systme didentification du contenu serait incapable de respecter les rglementations suggres.

Une fois encore, lEFF met en garde contre lapplication de ces deux rgles qui auraient des implications dsastreuses sur la libert dexpression en ligne.  dire vrai, lONG estime que la rforme va doter les grands groupes de presse en Europe du  pouvoir de dcider qui peut discuter et critiquer leurs reportages, et subvertir le journalisme d'intrt public et dont l'accs libre. 

Pour une nime fois, lEFF a rappel aux citoyens europens que leur voix compte afin de contrecarrer le vote de cette rforme, qui devrait dcider  si oui ou non lEurope devient un exportateur mondial de censure et de surveillance. 

 Votre voix compte : lorsque vous communiquez avec vos ministres, vous parlez en tant que citoyen  un autre citoyen, dans un contexte national, de questions importantes pour vous et vos voisins. Votre gouvernement national dpend de votre bonne volont pour obtenir les suffrages ncessaires  la poursuite de son mandat. Il s'agit d'un moment rare dans l'laboration de la lgislation europenne o les liens locaux des citoyens comptent plus que les entreprises internationales bien finances. 

LEFF a appel les internautes  contacter leurs ministres pour les informer de leur proccupation autour des articles 11 et 13.  

LEFF nest pas la seule organisation qui a dnonc la rforme du droit dauteur. Avant mme son premier vote, des sommits dont Vint Cerf et Tim Berners-Lee se sont mobilises contre le filtrage automatique des tlchargements en Europe. De mme, Mozilla est monte au crneau contre la proposition europenne.

Des internautes ont not que cette directive pourrait avoir dautres effets nfastes sur linnovation, notamment lentre de nouveaux acteurs sur le march.  Toute rglementation est une barrire  l'entre. Plus la rglementation est complique, plus elle est mauvaise pour la concurrence,  a crit un internaute.

En France, la directive est soutenue par la SACEM et la SACD, les crateurs estimant quils ont le droit de vivre de leurs uvres. La Quadrature du net pour sa part estime que ce texte ne met pas en pril internet puisquil sapplique juste aux  plateformes centralises et lucratives .

*Source* : eff

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Soutenez-vous l'EFF dans sa lutte contre la nouvelle directive europenne sur le Copyright ? Si oui pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  L'article 13 est presque termin et va changer l'Internet tel que nous le connaissons, les ngociateurs sont parvenus  un accord sur le fondement
 ::fleche::  Lancement bcl pour le site du Grand Dbat avec des rats au niveau du RGPD, et dj des dtournements dsopilants avec des sites parodiques
 ::fleche::  Les sites de ventes vont dsormais transmettre  l'administration fiscale, le montant des sommes que vous avez encaiss
 ::fleche::  La France Insoumise veut une taxe sur l'utilisation commerciale des uvres du domaine public pour soutenir ceux vivant des mtiers de la cration

----------


## Jimmy_

> A la base la TV c'tait pour proposer un moyen de divertissement. Si maintenant ce qui marche ce sont les pranks truqus, c'est parce que les pranks truqus attire les foules. Le rle ducatif de la tl c'est juste une vaste blague, tout comme celui de Youtube.


Justement si on explique que c'est truqu, a attirera moins les foules, les jeunes se font berner bien souvent, c'est une cible facile, d'o le volet ducatif.





> Bin pas vraiment en fait. Y'a deux solution pour vivre dans le Youtube actuel :
> 1 - Ne pas utiliser de musique, de mme, d'image de film, de photo, ou autre contenue potentiellement exposable  un droit d'auteur.


Pour la musique il y a des tonnes de musique libres de droit.
Si tu veux faire du Nintendo, tu seras claim par Nintendo, c'est la base de la proprit intellectuelle, c'est valable depuis toujours, l'article 13 ne fait rien de plus que forcer Youtube  le faire plutt que les ayants droits.
Ca va profiter au plus petit. Je ne vois pas o est le problme.





> 2 - Faire la pub d'un produit au dbut ou  la fin de ta vido qui est bien sur sponsoris.
> 
> Certain s'y sont dj mis. Les autres profites du fait qu'ils soit sous contrat pour continuer sans utiliser un de ses modles. Mais ont en reviens  un principe simple, soit tu verra des vido avec trs peut de contenue, juste une personne qui parle de truc et d'autre sans grand intrt. Soit tu bouffera de la pub pour voir ton programme. Et Youtube commence dj  ce fournir avec un contenue prmium. Donc on arrive dj au "Si tu veut voir tu sort la CB !".
> Encore une fois les GAFA ne payerons rien au final. Ce sont les utilisateurs qui devrons assumer le prix  payer.


Ou ne pas regarder, ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'un contenu trop cher, gav de pub ou de placement de produit est boycott.







> Demain on te prive de tout loisir (Ouai j'pousse  l'extrme !) et on te dit "Si tu veut t'amuser tu raque", tu rpondre "Y'a aucune obligation de payer j'vois pas le problme !" ?
> Youtube c'est une grosse plateforme, la premire dans sa catgorie en faite. Dessus tu peut y trouver tout type de musique, du classique, du jazz, du rap, du rock, ect... Des scnes de spectacle quand ce ne sont pas les spectacle en eux mme, idem pour les films, ect... C'est une gigantesque base culturelle  partir du moment ou tu sort des vidos mainstream cit dans mon post prcdent.
> Cet article 13 a plus de chance de fermer cet accs ou de le restreindre  ceux qui pourrons payer plutt de permettre une ouverture de la culture.


L'argument du tout gratuit est totalement bidon encore plus de celui, je sauve le monde et distribue la culture  tout le monde gratuitement. C'est surtout un tas de programmes dbiles que Youtube distribue, et est rgulirement oblig de faire le mnage pour ne pas faire fuir les annonceurs. 
De toute faon, rien n'est gratuit, l'article 13 va surtout oblig Youtube  tout remettre  plat et mieux redistribuer les revenus au plus petit, c'est le but de la loi.
Youtube est en train de crier au loup et de dire au secours on va tout fermer ... alors que c'est totalement faux et nombreux sont ceux qui n'ont pas compris. (la preuve les pouces rouges sur mes messages.)

Si tu veux de la culture gratuite, il y a une multitude de solutions : les muses , les concerts , etc ... etc... ce n'est pas ce qui manque, il suffit de mettre un peu le nez dehors.







> Aprs j'vais pas canoniser Youtube en portant la boite sur un pidestal en mode "ils sauvent le monde". C'est pas Youtube qui  crer tout a, mais bien les millions de Youtubers de tout type, horizon et culture.


C'est faux, l'un ne va pas sans l'autre, sans la puissance de frappe de Google et ses infrastructures  , les youtubeurs n'auraient pas cette visibilit , on ne pourrait pas upload autant de contenu et avoir autant d'interaction entre crateurs.  
Ce qui ne va pas c'est essentiellement le partage des revenus et je pense que l'article 13 va dans le bon sens en forant, les Gafa  revoir leur modle.
Aprs il est pas tonnant de retrouver des positions comme la tienne, je comprend bien que leur propagande est efficace contre l'Europe, mais contient beaucoup d'arguments fallacieux, comme le volet sur la presse et la libert d'expression , qui est 
 un tissu de mensonges, et tiens plus de l'habituel FUD coutumier chez les lobbys.

Electronic Frontier Foundation, c'est quoi ? Une manation des GAFA, rien de plus, on retrouve Facebook par exemple dans leur financement, ainsi que des Banques Amricaines.
Ils ont tout intrt  protger leur donateur.

De toute faon en l'tat c'est les revenus gnrs par les crateurs europens qui partent dans les caisses de Google  Mountain View en Californie, il faut briser ce flux et mieux rpartir l'argent gnr par la cration.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si tu veux de la culture gratuite, il y a une multitude de solutions : *les muses* , *les concerts* , etc ... etc... ce n'est pas ce qui manque, il suffit de mettre un peu le nez dehors.


A part une fois par an, les muses sont rarement gratuits, et sont mmes assez chers...
Les concerts gratuits ? Heu ! C'est quand mme pas ce qu'il y a de plus rpandu...  ::roll::

----------


## Sodium

> A part une fois par an, les muses sont rarement gratuits, et sont mmes assez chers...
> Les concerts gratuits ? Heu ! C'est quand mme pas ce qu'il y a de plus rpandu...


tant musicien moi mme, je peux certifier que ce sont plutt les concerts payants (et pays) qui sont rares  :;): 
Aprs c'est sr, faut avoir un peu envie de s'intresser aux groupes locaux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> tant musicien moi mme, je peux certifier que ce sont plutt les concerts payants (et pays) qui sont rares 
> Aprs c'est sr, faut avoir un peu envie de s'intresser aux groupes locaux.


Mes oreilles le refusent  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Mes oreilles le refusent


Elles ont tort. Et puis, tous les artistes sont locaux de quelque part  :;): 
On a la chance  Rennes d'avoir d'excellentes associations artistiques qui bougent pas mal. Outre le rock, le jazz et autres courants spcialiss, on a en particulier de trs bonnes scnes de musique traditionnelle (irlandaise en particulier) et un Conservatoire qui propose pas mal de choses intressantes, trs souvent gratuitement (pour couter du moins, pour bnficier de l'enseignement, c'est autre chose  ::D: ).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Elles ont tort. Et puis, tous les artistes sont locaux de quelque part 
> On a la chance  Rennes d'avoir d'excellentes associations artistiques qui bougent pas mal. Outre le rock, le jazz et autres courants spcialiss, on a en particulier de trs bonnes scnes de musique traditionnelle (irlandaise en particulier) et un Conservatoire qui propose pas mal de choses intressantes, trs souvent gratuitement (pour couter du moins, pour bnficier de l'enseignement, c'est autre chose ).


Je ne doute pas d'avoir tort, mais, j'avoue ne pas me donner la peine de sortir et d'tre assez sectaire dans mes choix musicaux. Mais, outre a, j'ai rellement les oreilles fragiles (j'ai des prothses  la place d'un des lments du trio Marteau-Enclume-trier - je ne sais plus lequel est artificiel) et a me pourri grave lors des concerts, surtout si le son est pourri.

Edit : Aprs recherche, c'est l'trier. Il se calcifiait avec les autres (du  ma maladie des os de verre)

----------


## Sodium

> Mes oreilles le refusent


Je m'en doutais, tu fais donc partie de la majorit qui utilise le prtexte "d'accs  la culture" pour pouvoir tlcharger gratuitement la dernire saison de Games of throne ou le dernier album de (insrer groupe populaire pourrave actuel car je n'en connais pas)  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je m'en doutais, tu fais donc partie de la majorit qui utilise le prtexte "d'accs  la culture" pour pouvoir tlcharger gratuitement la dernire saison de Games of throne ou le dernier album de (insrer groupe populaire pourrave actuel car je n'en connais pas)


Absolument pas, dsol. Je n'ai pas vu Games of Throne, le peu que j'en ai lu, ne m'a pas du tout attir, et pourtant je suis un fervent lecteur de SF et Fantasy. Mais a, c'est crit avec les pieds et a n'a aucun intrt. Enfin, c'est mon point de vue.

----------


## arond

> scrogneugneu je suis contre les GAFA


En lisant tes messages j'ai cru comprendre que tu voulais que les GAFA payent. Mais dis moi si tout les sites de partage de contenu sont obligs d'investir massivement dans le filtrage de contenu  ton avis entre une GAFA avec plusieurs centaines de millions d'euro en banque et une petite boite qui a une bonne ide mais un compte en banque de quelques milliers d'euro, laquelle des deux va le plus souffrir ? Laquelle des deux va tre jcte du march et laiss l'autre en situation de monopole ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Je ne doute pas d'avoir tort, mais, j'avoue ne pas me donner la peine de sortir et d'tre assez sectaire dans mes choix musicaux. Mais, outre a, j'ai rellement les oreilles fragiles (j'ai des prothses  la place d'un des lments du trio Marteau-Enclume-trier - je ne sais plus lequel est artificiel) et a me pourrit grave lors des concerts, surtout si le son est pourri.


Ah oui, du coup je comprends beaucoup mieux. Mme moi qui n'ait pas de souci particulier au niveau des oreilles, j'y vais avec des bouchons d'oreilles, quitte  les enlever si j'ai envie d'entendre fort. Et quand ce sont des concerts  l'extrieur, si on s'loigne a devient vite cacophonique  ::?:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah oui, du coup je comprends beaucoup mieux. Mme moi qui n'ait pas de souci particulier au niveau des oreilles, j'y vais avec des bouchons d'oreilles, quitte  les enlever si j'ai envie d'entendre fort. Et quand ce sont des concerts  l'extrieur, si on s'loigne a devient vite cacophonique


Ben oui. Du coup, je me limite aux concerts des groupes que j'aime vraiment, et ils ne sont pas gratuits du tout, et toujours assez loin (Paris pour la plupart)  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> tant musicien moi mme, je peux certifier que ce sont plutt les concerts payants (et pays) qui sont rares 
> Aprs c'est sr, faut avoir un peu envie de s'intresser aux groupes locaux.


Plutt les pays que les payants  la limite.

Aprs oui, si t'es dans un groupe que personne ne connait avec une visibilit se limitant aux 3 villages alentour, je comprend que cela puisse tre difficile d'obtenir un cachet (bien que bien souvent, tu te fais juste avoir par l'organisateur, le moindre concert gratuit dans un bar, va faire une hausse consquente des consommations, aprs si le bar ne te reverse rien la dessus, c'est une autre histoire).


En dehors de a, s'intresser aux groupes locaux (quand il y en a, perso dans mon petit village de 6000 habitants, pas sr qu'il y en ait plus de 10  tout casser, et pas forcment dans les styles musicaux qui me plaisent), c'est bien, mais c'est trs vite limit, et tout le monde n'habite pas dans des villes de la taille de Rennes ou plus grosses. Aprs oui on peut prendre sa voiture pour aller dans la grande ville d' ct, mais je vous rappelle accessoirement, que le dclencheur des gilets jaunes c'tait la hausse sur le diesel hein, si les gens n'ont pas assez pour payer leur plein plus cher pour aller bosser, ils n'ont certainement pas l'argent pour prendre leur voiture pour faire 30, 40 ou 50 km voir plus pour aller voir un concert gratuit d'une heure ou deux.  ::roll:: 


Bref, tout ce que cet article annonce, c'est de rendre payant encore un pan de culture, et donc, en priver toujours les mmes. Alors oui, quand on a les moyens (probablement le cas de jimmy_), on s'en fou de devoir payer pour avoir un contenu culturel de qualit, mais il faut aussi tre un peu moins goste et penser  ceux qui ne les ont pas ces moyens, et qui n'ont pas forcment envie de limiter leurs activits culturelles  1 journe par an, lors de la journe du patrimoine...

----------


## Edrixal

> Pour la musique il y a des tonnes de musique libres de droit.
> Si tu veux faire du Nintendo, tu seras claim par Nintendo, c'est la base de la proprit intellectuelle, c'est valable depuis toujours, l'article 13 ne fait rien de plus que forcer Youtube  le faire plutt que les ayants droits.
> Ca va profiter au plus petit. Je ne vois pas o est le problme.


Le problme c'est que les musiques libres de droits elles ce font acheter afin de claim les vidos en question  :;):  Donc non, faut oublier la musique.
Comment fait tu la critique d'un film sans mettre d'extrait ? Comment fait tu une parodie d'un jeu/film/musique sans en mettre une partie ? Comment fait tu une prsentation d'un jeu sans afficher le jeu ? Comment fait tu un tuto d'un jeu sans afficher le jeu ? Comment ... Bref, on zappe tout a.
Avant y'avais une certaine tolrance des aillants droit. Maintenant une vido crer par une personne qui aurait passer trois semaines  bosser sur a vido, engendrer des frais de matriel, de figurant, ect... Peut perdre toute la rmunration de la vido au profit d'un autre pour 10s d'une musique. Tu crois vraiment que les mec vont continuer  ce faire chier  proposer des contenues dvelopper dans ces conditions ?  ::aie:: 




> Ou ne pas regarder, ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'un contenu trop cher, gav de pub ou de placement de produit est boycott.


On en reviens  ce que j'ai dit plus haut. Tu te prive d'une source de distraction. On perd donc quelques chose  moins de passer par la case CB. C'est pas une volution au contraire.




> L'argument du tout gratuit est totalement bidon encore plus de celui, je sauve le monde et distribue la culture  tout le monde gratuitement. C'est surtout un tas de programmes dbiles que Youtube distribue, et est rgulirement oblig de faire le mnage pour ne pas faire fuir les annonceurs. 
> De toute faon, rien n'est gratuit, l'article 13 va surtout oblig Youtube  tout remettre  plat et mieux redistribuer les revenus au plus petit, c'est le but de la loi.
> Youtube est en train de crier au loup et de dire au secours on va tout fermer ... alors que c'est totalement faux et nombreux sont ceux qui n'ont pas compris. (la preuve les pouces rouges sur mes messages.)


Ce que tu dit n'a aucun sens. Les petit producteurs devrons toujours ce faire connaitre. Et ce ne sont pas eux a qui les bots vont profiter. Ce sont toujours les gros, faut pas rver. Les petits continuerons le claim manuelle ou demanderons  ce que leur nom soit ajouter dans les crdit de la vido, comme c'est dj le cas actuellement.
Les pouces rouges sur t'es messages sont peut tre plutt la preuve que c'est toi qui ne capte pas les rels enjeux derrire. Probablement que tu  une utilisation de Youtube trs limit. Mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous.




> Si tu veux de la culture gratuite, il y a une multitude de solutions : les muses , les concerts , etc ... etc... ce n'est pas ce qui manque, il suffit de mettre un peu le nez dehors.


Les muses gratuits c'est cool, mais c'est une fois par ans et  ce moment l ils sont bond. Les concerts gratuits, hormis pour les groupes inconnus (ce qui ne veut pas dire mauvais  :;):  ) a n'existe pas ou trs rarement. Au del de a, y'a foule de truc que Youtube apporte, des tuto sur des jeux, des critiques de films / jeux, des parodies, ect... ect... Et a tu ne le trouvera pas ailleurs que sur le net.




> C'est faux, l'un ne va pas sans l'autre, sans la puissance de frappe de Google et ses infrastructures  , les youtubeurs n'auraient pas cette visibilit , on ne pourrait pas upload autant de contenu et avoir autant d'interaction entre crateurs.  
> Ce qui ne va pas c'est essentiellement le partage des revenus et je pense que l'article 13 va dans le bon sens en forant, les Gafa  revoir leur modle.
> Aprs il est pas tonnant de retrouver des positions comme la tienne, je comprend bien que leur propagande est efficace contre l'Europe, mais contient beaucoup d'arguments fallacieux, comme le volet sur la presse et la libert d'expression , qui est 
>  un tissu de mensonges, et tiens plus de l'habituel FUD coutumier chez les lobbys.
> 
> Electronic Frontier Foundation, c'est quoi ? Une manation des GAFA, rien de plus, on retrouve Facebook par exemple dans leur financement, ainsi que des Banques Amricaines.
> Ils ont tout intrt  protger leur donateur.
> 
> De toute faon en l'tat c'est les revenus gnrs par les crateurs europens qui partent dans les caisses de Google  Mountain View en Californie, il faut briser ce flux et mieux rpartir l'argent gnr par la cration.


Il n'y aura aucun repartage des richesses. Les youtubeurs devrons trouver d'autre source de financement. Youtube quand  lui continuera de ce faire son bl habituelle. Par contre ce sont les grosses boites de production qui elle vont pouvoir bnficier du travail cratif des youtubeurs sans bouger. Cette lois n'appauvrira pas Youtube, sinon que le contenue risque de devenir beaucoup moins intressant et donc voir le trafic diminuer. (Ce qui en effet va rduire l'argent que gagnera Youtube au final, mais pas par une redistribution des richesses.)




> tant musicien moi mme, je peux certifier que ce sont plutt les concerts payants (et pays) qui sont rares 
> Aprs c'est sr, faut avoir un peu envie de s'intresser aux groupes locaux.


Les groupes locaux sont parfois bien, mais souvent moyen pour ne pas dire mauvais. Enfin c'est un avis perso. Mais j'ai rarement t hyper emballer par un groupe local au point de vouloir acheter leur cd  la fin. Et je ne dit pas a dans le sens ou seul les gros groupes serait bon, loin de l ^^' Mais par exemple, perso j'adore le classique, difficile de trouver de la bonne musique classique gratos. Et je roule pas sur l'or.

Et puis y'a aussi des groupes bien spcifique qu'on  envie de voir en concert, m'enfin souvent dans ses cas l le prix du billet montre trs vite  plus de 100 ^^'

----------


## Mdinoc

Cette directive est dsastreuse, mais en effet Youtube est loin d'tre tout blanc: Le fait que pour 10s de musique/extrait de film/etc. dans une vido de 30mn, *tout* le revenu de ladite vido va  l'ayant-droit de la musique, montre que pour Youtube le droit d'auteur ne compte que pour les gros, car celui de l'auteur de la vido est hontment viol pour les 1790 autres secondes...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Cette directive est dsastreuse, mais en effet Youtube est loin d'tre tout blanc: Le fait que pour 10s de musique/extrait de film/etc. dans une vido de 30mn, *tout* le revenu de ladite vido va  l'ayant-droit de la musique, montre que pour Youtube le droit d'auteur ne compte que pour les gros, car celui de l'auteur de la vido est hontment viol pour les 1790 autres secondes...


Le truc, et je pense que tu n'es pas le seul  ne pas prendre cela en compte, c'est qu'il y a (chiffres de 2017 qui ont du augmenter depuis), *plus de 400h de vidos uploades chaque minute* sur Youtube.

Donc oui, mme pour Youtube, c'est long, et casse-couilles, de se taper tout ce contenu, pour reprer le temps de chaque passage de chaque ayant-droits dans chaque vido. 

Car oui, un bout du musique de 10s dans une vido de 30mn c'est rien, mais si tu as X extraits de musique + Y bouts de vidos, et Z meme utiliss dans la mme vido, et donc plusieurs ayant-droits diffrents  rmunrer, et cela, tout en distinguant le fair use, le droit  la parodie, et les spcificits lgales de chaque pays, mme avec toute la bonne volont du monde, cela reprsente un travail colossal voir impossible compte tenu du nombre d'heures de vidos  traiter.

----------


## Edrixal

> Le truc, et je pense que tu n'es pas le seul  ne pas prendre cela en compte, c'est qu'il y a (chiffres de 2017 qui ont du augmenter depuis), *plus de 400h de vidos uploades chaque minute* sur Youtube.
> 
> Donc oui, mme pour Youtube, c'est long, et casse-couilles, de se taper tout ce contenu, pour reprer le temps de chaque passage de chaque ayant-droits dans chaque vido. 
> 
> Car oui, un bout du musique de 10s dans une vido de 30mn c'est rien, mais si tu as X extraits de musique + Y bouts de vidos, et Z meme utiliss dans la mme vido, et donc plusieurs ayant-droits diffrents  rmunrer, et cela, tout en distinguant le fair use, le droit  la parodie, et les spcificits lgales de chaque pays, mme avec toute la bonne volont du monde, cela reprsente un travail colossal voir impossible compte tenu du nombre d'heures de vidos  traiter.


C'est pour a qu'a une poque il y avais une certaine tolrance. A moins d'une vido prise tel quel sur un autre compte Youtube le claim tait rare a partir du moment ou il y avais du travail fournis sur la vido. Depuis l'article 13 (dont on parle depuis un moment), tout est claim en automatique mme pour 10s. Tolrance zro.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Le truc, et je pense que tu n'es pas le seul  ne pas prendre cela en compte, c'est qu'il y a (chiffres de 2017 qui ont du augmenter depuis), *plus de 400h de vidos uploades chaque minute* sur Youtube.
> 
> Donc oui, mme pour Youtube, c'est long, et casse-couilles, de se taper tout ce contenu, pour reprer le temps de chaque passage de chaque ayant-droits dans chaque vido. 
> 
> Car oui, un bout du musique de 10s dans une vido de 30mn c'est rien, mais si tu as X extraits de musique + Y bouts de vidos, et Z meme utiliss dans la mme vido, et donc plusieurs ayant-droits diffrents  rmunrer, et cela, tout en distinguant le fair use, le droit  la parodie, et les spcificits lgales de chaque pays, mme avec toute la bonne volont du monde, cela reprsente un travail colossal voir impossible compte tenu du nombre d'heures de vidos  traiter.


Si ContentID peut reprer ces 10s de musique, il peut aussi reprer qu'il n'y en a que 10s sur les 30mn, soit 0.56% de la vido.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si ContentID peut reprer ces 10s de musique, il peut aussi reprer qu'il n'y en a que 10s sur les 30mn, soit 0.56% de la vido.


Sauf qu'encore une fois, tu pars du principe qu'il n'y a que 10s venant d'ailleurs sur toute la vido, et malheureusement, ce n'est jamais aussi simple, en gnral a va tre 4s de ci, 3s de a, un bout de vido de truc, un bout de meme trouv sur un internet, et au final, t'a dj X ayant-droits  rmunrer pour une seule vido, pour peu que la vido ne rapporte pas grand chose, si il faut s'amuser  verser des 0.56% de 3, a va vite tre une usine  gaz. ^^ 

Sans parler du fait que comme je le disais, peut-tre que suivant les lgislations des diffrents pays, ces 10s (en admettant qu'elles soient les seules sur la vido), font peut-tre partie du fair-use, du droit  la parodie ou autres, et donc sont senses pouvoir tre utilises librement. 

Alors oui, Youtube prend la solution de facilit pour eux, en bloquant tout sans chercher  comprendre, et oui, payer les ayants-droits au pro-rata, serait le mieux, mais  dtecter, ce n'est pas si simple, et surtout, aucun n'ayant-droits n'a propos cela, contrairement aux Youtubeurs qui demandent en effet ce fonctionnement.

Un ayant-droit qui fait dmontiser ta vido, et en rcupre tous les revenus, pourquoi il accepterait de faire cela au pro-rata et de ne plus en toucher que 0.56% ? Cette situation n'est pas la faute exclusive de Youtube hein.  :;): 


C'est facile de toujours taper sur les GAFA, mais pour le coup, entre l'article 13 compltement ubuesque dans sa mise en application (mme si il part d'un truc tout  fait normal et comprhensible de rmunrer les bonnes personnes), les ayant-droit qui veulent continuer de ramasser le pactole sans s'adapter aux nouvelles technologies / nouvelles faons de consommer, et par dessus cela, les consommateurs qui veulent tout gratuitement, les responsabilits sont plus partages que ce que l'on pense. 

Le robot content-id, je ne suis mme pas sr qu'il compte combien de temps dure l'extrait, il compare la bande sonore  ce qu'il a en stock avec des droits dposs, et il te dit juste "tu as utilis a, c'est pas bien", point, peu importe la dure.

C'est mme tellement basique, qu'il paratrait (mais ne faisant pas de vidos sur Youtube, je n'ai pas  pu test pour vrifier), qu'il suffit de passer l'extrait musical  une vitesse un peu diffrente de l'original (genre x1.1 au lieu de x1), pour que cela mette le robot dans les choux, et qu'il ne dmontise pas. (A la limite Rayek, toi qui fait des vidos Youtube, si jamais tu passes par l et que tu as l'occasion de tester ?  ::D: )

----------


## Edrixal

> C'est mme tellement basique, qu'il paratrait (mais ne faisant pas de vidos sur Youtube, je n'ai pas test pu pour vrifier), qu'il suffit de passer l'extrait musical  une vitesse un peu diffrente de l'original (genre x1.1 au lieu de x1), pour que cela mette le robot dans les choux, et qu'il ne dmontise pas. (A la limite Rayek, toi qui fait des vidos Youtube, si jamais tu passes par l et que tu as l'occasion de tester ? )


Il paratrait que c'est bien le cas, ou alors mettre la mme musique mais un ton plus haut ou plus bas.
Aprs a ne protge pas du claim manuelle  :;):

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il paratrait que c'est bien le cas, ou alors mettre la mme musique mais un ton plus haut ou plus bas.
> *Aprs a ne protge pas du claim manuelle*


Tout  fait, mais un claim manuel c'est beaucoup plus contraignant  faire (mme en sous-traitant  une socit tierce), et puis les ayants-droits ne sont pas (compltement) fous, ils vont faire des claims manuels chez les Youtubeurs qui rapportent, ils ne vont pas payer des socits tierces qui vont leur coter plus cher que ce que va rapporter un claim sur un Youtubeur qui fait 10 000 vues, et dont la vido ne lui rapporte dj rien actuellement. 

Alors oui, les claims manuels a peut embter les Squeezie, Cyprien et autres, mais contrairement au robot content-ID qui lui bloque tout le monde, cela impactera moins les petits crateurs.


Aprs je suis tout  fait d'accord avec Mdinoc sur le fait que, de rmunrer au pro-rata d'utilisation par rapport  la vido totale serait le mieux, et comme je le disait, cela a t propos, entre autres, par plusieurs Youtubeurs francophones (typiquement JDG, Math se fait des films, etc.)  mais ce n'est apparemment pas si simple  mettre en place. Je suis galement d'accord sur le fait que non, cela ne va pas tre la catastrophe annonce par la propagande de Youtube, mais globalement, en l'tat actuel de l'article, cela va faire plus de mal que de bien aux crateurs malgr tout.

----------


## arond

> Tout  fait, mais un claim manuel c'est beaucoup plus contraignant  faire (mme en sous-traitant  une socit tierce), et puis les ayants-droits ne sont pas (compltement) fous, ils vont faire des claims manuels chez les Youtubeurs qui rapportent, ils ne vont pas payer des socits tierces qui vont leur coter plus cher que ce que va rapporter un claim sur un Youtubeur qui fait 10 000 vues, et dont la vido ne lui rapporte dj rien actuellement. 
> Alors oui, les claims manuels a peut embter les Squeezie, Cyprien et autres, mais contrairement au robot content-ID qui lui bloque tout le monde, cela impactera moins les petits crateurs.


je te conseils de regarder AngryJoe et plus prcisement sa rcente vido sur Lionsgate qui a manual claim ces critiques sur leurs films ^^

----------


## Mdinoc

> Sauf qu'encore une fois, tu pars du principe qu'il n'y a que 10s venant d'ailleurs sur toute la vido, et malheureusement, ce n'est jamais aussi simple, en gnral a va tre 4s de ci, 3s de a, un bout de vido de truc, un bout de meme trouv sur un internet, et au final, t'a dj X ayant-droits  rmunrer pour une seule vido, pour peu que la vido ne rapporte pas grand chose, si il faut s'amuser  verser des 0.56% de 3, a va vite tre une usine  gaz. ^^


Et? ContentID dtecte _dj_ tout a, pour dterminer l'heureux lu qui va recevoir 100% des revenus.
Voire pire, je ne serais pas tonn d'apprendre que a partage quitablement au prorata entre tous les ayants-droits abonns au claim automatique, de manire  ce que seul celui qui a upload la vido soit laiss pour compte.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> je te conseils de regarder AngryJoe et plus prcisement sa rcente vido sur Lionsgate qui a manual claim ces critiques sur leurs films ^^


Je ne connais pas, mais  plus de 3 000 000 d'abonnes, ce n'est plus ce que je considre comme un petit crateur, et ses vidos (malheureusement pour lui dans cette affaire) doivent lui rapporter de l'argent. 

Du coup, je ne vois pas trop en quoi cela va  contresens de ma phrase que tu cites ?


@Mdinoc : sauf que l'article 13 va plus loin que cela, contentID dtecte la musique et les extraits de films, mais cela concerne aussi les images, les gifs, les memes, les lments du dcors, etc etc :

----------


## Sodium

Je ne sais pas comment font les Youtubers francophones (je dis francophones car  l'accent je suppose qu'il est belge) pour me donner autant envie de leur coller des baffes mme quand le fond est intressant  ::roll::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> (je dis francophones car  l'accent je suppose qu'il est belge)


Il est effectivement belge. ^^

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La directive europenne sur le droit d'auteur pourrait transformer Google en ville fantme,*
*l'entreprise fait une simulation des rsultats de recherche en accord avec le texte actuel * 

La version finale de la directive de l'Union europenne sur le droit d'auteur sera publie la semaine prochaine. La directive vise   harmoniser  le droit d'auteur  travers l'Europe. Toutefois, deux dispositions (articles 11 et 13) sont extrmement problmatiques et ont suscit de vives inquitudes chez les dfenseurs de la libert d'expression et de nombreux diteurs en ligne:

Larticle 11 imposerait  Google, Bing et dautres agrgateurs dactualits de payer des droits de licence non remboursables lorsque de courts extraits de contenu sont prsents sur leurs sites.
L'article 13 obligerait les plateformes telles que Google, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter et autres  surveiller et  filtrer de manire proactive les tlchargements de contenu  la recherche d'une violation potentielle du droit d'auteur ou d'une responsabilit civile.

* la recherche d'une meilleure offre pour les crateurs de contenu ?*

Les dfenseurs de la loi soutiennent que la directive contribuera  crer un march plus quitable et plus durable pour les crateurs de contenu et d'actualits. Ils disent quils essaient de renforcer le pouvoir de ngociation des diteurs traditionnels dans leurs relations avec les grandes socits Internet, qui, selon eux, ont cr des entreprises  sur le dos  des diteurs de contenu et des diteurs de nouvelles.

Cependant, les critiques affirment que la loi est vague et errone. Ils disent aussi que cela reproduirait les rformes du droit dauteur qui navaient jamais abouti en Espagne et en Allemagne. En outre, la nouvelle loi augmenterait considrablement la censure au nom de l'application des protections du droit d'auteur, affirment-ils.


Une situation qui divisent les diteurs. En effet, plusieurs parmi les plus grands diteurs dactualits et socits de divertissement dEurope ont fait pression pour que les nouvelles rgles soient respectes. Dans une tribune signe par les directeurs d'une vingtaine d'agences, dont l'Agence franaise de presse, l'agence de presse britannique et l'allemand Deutsche Presse-Agentur, ces grands diteurs ont appel le Parlement europen  mettre  jour la lgislation sur le droit d'auteur dans l'UE afin de remdier  un  dsquilibre grotesque .  Le pillage par les gants de l'internet du contenu des mdias et de leurs recettes publicitaires constitue une menace  la fois pour les consommateurs et pour la dmocratie , ont-ils dclar.




> Qui pourrait raisonnablement soutenir qu'ils ne sont pas en mesure de payer quitablement le contenu qu'ils utilisent ? Ce dont nous parlons vraiment, c'est d'introduire un paiement juste de la part de ceux qui ont vol l'actualit. Pour prserver la presse libre et les valeurs dmocratiques de l'Europe, les lgislateurs europens devraient aller de l'avant avec la rforme du droit d'auteur.


Toutefois, de nombreux petits diteurs s'y opposent. Les plus petits diteurs cherchent des modifications dans le texte final pour pouvoir renoncer volontairement aux exigences en matire de licences. Ils souhaitent galement que tous les liens soient exclus du champ d'application de la directive.

*Le plaidoyer de Google*

Richard Gingras, vice-prsident de Google Actualits, a fait valoir ceci




> Les rgles de copyright donnent aux diteurs dactualits des droits sur la manire dont leur travail est utilis. LEurope met actuellement ces rgles  jour pour lre numrique, cest un mouvement que Google soutient. Toutefois, la version du Parlement europen dune nouvelle directive sur le droit dauteur, en particulier larticle 11 aura des consquences inattendues pour les plus petits diteurs de presse, limitera linnovation dans le journalisme et rduira le choix des consommateurs europens. Nous appelons de toute urgence les dcideurs politiques  y remdier dans le texte final de la directive.
> 
> Soyons clairs sur un point: larticle 11 vise  protger les journalistes et leur travail, et nous sommes daccord avec cet objectif. Nous tenons  soutenir le secteur de l'information au sens large, car le journalisme est essentiel au fonctionnement d'une dmocratie libre. Et nous avons construit Google pour offrir  tous un accs gal  l'information.
> 
> Toutefois, larticle 11 pourrait modifier ce principe et imposer aux services en ligne de conclure des accords commerciaux avec des diteurs afin dafficher des hyperliens et de courts extraits dactualits. Cela signifie que les moteurs de recherche, les agrgateurs dactualits, les applications et les plateformes devraient mettre en place des licences commerciales et dcider du contenu  inclure sur la base de ces contrats de licence et de celui  supprimer.
> 
> En effet, des entreprises comme Google seront mises au dfi de choisir des gagnants et des perdants. Les services en ligne, dont certains ne gnrent aucun revenu (par exemple, Google Actualits), devront choisir quels diteurs ils traiteront.  l'heure actuelle, plus de 80 000 diteurs de presse du monde entier peuvent apparatre dans Google Actualits, mais l'article 11 rduirait considrablement ce nombre. Et il ne sagit pas que de Google, il est peu probable quune entreprise puisse octroyer une licence  chaque diteur dactualits de lUnion europenne, en particulier compte tenu de la trs large dfinition propose.
> 
> Cela profiterait surtout aux grands acteurs. Selon une analyse, en Allemagne, les petits diteurs toucheraient moins de 1% des revenus gnrs par un droit d'auteur dit accessoire - alors que le plus grand groupe d'dition en recevrait 64%. Les salles de rdaction plus petites et la diversit globale des informations en ligne en seront affectes.


*Une simulation de ce  quoi ressembleraient les rsultats de recherche*

Google teste actuellement un nouveau modle de page de rsultats de moteur de recherche (SERP - search engine results page) dans lequel la directive europenne sur le droit d'auteur est applique aux rsultats de recherche rpertoris  afin de comprendre l'impact de la proposition de directive europenne sur le droit d'auteur sur nos utilisateurs et nos diteurs partenaires , selon Search Engine Land.

Comme le montrent les captures d'cran SERP, les rsultats de recherche de Google ressembleront  une ville dserte, sans titre d'article, aucune image ni rsum d'informations, ou  comme des pages dont le chargement complet a chou . 


Sources : SEL, Google

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le monde va-t-il s'arrimer au plan S, l'initiative europenne qui promeut le libre accs aux publications scientifiques ?
 ::fleche::  La bataille dans le domaine de l'IA fait de plus en plus rage entre l'Europe, la Chine et les USA d'aprs rapport annuel AI Index 2018
 ::fleche::  Les experts de l'Union europenne publient le premier draft sur les lignes directrices d'une IA thique, la version finale est attendue en mars 2019
 ::fleche::  IA : l'Europe en tte en termes de publication de documents de recherche devant les tats-Unis et la Chine, selon un rcent rapport
 ::fleche::  UE : les tats membres vont collaborer pour stimuler l'intelligence artificielle  fabrique en Europe , pour combler le retard pris sur les USA

----------


## seikida

J'aimerai enormement que ces directives passent afin que l'europe realise l'ampleur de la chose.  :;): 
Notamment sur les plateformes de videos (Twich, Dailymotion, Vimeo, Facebook, etc..), j'ai vraiment envie de voir comment ils vont gerer les uploads de media (videos, son et images) de leur membres.

Ce ne sera pas la fin du net (ou de Youtube) comme beaucoup le pense, ce sera juste hyper chiant en europe et pour les europeens.
Je vois bien de nombreux services* interdire l'acces au europeen (*services qui ne gagne rien a etre visible en europe).

----------


## Edrixal

Y'aura plus grand chose d'autoriser pour l'Europe on devra ce mettre sur des VPN (payant bien entendu  :;):  ) afin de pouvoir profiter pleinement des contenus :')

C'est clair qu'un Google qui ne peut plus rien cit, a va pas facilit les recherches xD (Je dit Google comme n'importe quel autre moteur de recherche, Qwant, Bing, Yahoo, ect...)

----------


## pierre-y

L'europe a plus plac cette lois pour faire de la censure  tout va aux prtexte de dfendre les droit d'auteur. Dja que les grosse boite le pratique. Essay de faire une chaine youtube (ou autre) avec plante dedans pour voir si canal plus ne vient pas vous emmerder.

----------


## VivienD

Vous semblez tous oublier qu'il ne s'agit l que d'une *directive*. La mise en uvre juridique de cette *directive* se fera * la fantaisie* de chacun des pays membres de l'Union europenne.

Par ailleurs, les discours catastrophiques et hautement fallacieux de YouTube n'est qu'un moyen de plus pour dtourner les regards de ses pratiques douteuses comme la prsomption de culpabilit dans les accusations d'entorse aux droits d'auteur, la complicit dans l'usurpation desdits droits et le non-respect de certains droits lis  la libert d'expression prvalant sur les droits d'auteur (notamment le droit  la citation dans le cadre de la critique et le droit de parodie).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> le non-respect de certains droits lis  la libert d'expression prvalant sur les droits d'auteur (notamment le droit  la citation dans le cadre de la critique et le droit de parodie).


Juste la-dessus :

je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour le droit  la citation dans le cadre de la critique, mais concernant le droit  la parodie, il s'agit d'une exception aux droits d'auteurs, mais les droits d'auteurs s'appliquent avant le droit  la parodie, et le petit ct fourbe, c'est que le droit  la parodie indique que celle-ci, doit tre fait dans le but de faire rire / sourire, *ne doit pas nuire  l'oeuvre originale*, tout en se dmarquant suffisamment pour ne pas tre confondue avec l'oeuvre originale.

Donc n'importe quel ayant-droit a juste  dire que ta parodie lui nuit (mme si hlas ce n'est pas ton but, et pas forcment vrai), c'est donc ta parole contre la leur (et leur arme d'avocats), et cela peut tre difficile de ne pas l'avoir dans l'os dans une court de justice (sans parler du temps et de l'argent ncessaire, un crateur ne peut pas se permettre d'aller au tribunal pour chaque vido qu'il sort sur Youtube). 

Lgalement, c'est trs difficile de se baser la-dessus *actuellement*, et pleins de "parodies" n'ont pas t considres comme telle dans des tribunaux.

----------


## arond

> Je ne connais pas, mais  plus de 3 000 000 d'abonnes, ce n'est plus ce que je considre comme un petit crateur, et ses vidos (malheureusement pour lui dans cette affaire) doivent lui rapporter de l'argent. .....


Effectivement aprs relecture de ta phrase c'est vrai que cela ne concernait que les petits crateurs my bad.  :;):

----------


## CinePhil

> Vous semblez tous oublier qu'il ne s'agit l que d'une directive. La mise en uvre juridique de cette directive se fera  la fantaisie de chacun des pays membres de l'Union europenne.


Il me semble justement qu'une directive europenne DOIT tre transpose dans les droits nationaux.
La France tant souvent championne pour transposer encore plus svrement ce que lui impose l'UE, le pire est  craindre !  ::(: 
Ce pays est foutu !

----------


## NaSa

En gros pour que cela soit possible, il faudrait que chaque fichier ait une annotation dcrivant les droits d'usages, ainsi que chaque paragraphe de texte sur un site Web  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

> Il me semble justement qu'une directive europenne DOIT tre transpose dans les droits nationaux.
> *La France tant souvent championne pour transposer encore plus svrement ce que lui impose l'UE*, le pire est  craindre ! 
> Ce pays est foutu !


Surtout que dans le cas prsent, le gouvernement franais est celui qui pousse le plus pour ces directives.

----------


## Kapeutini

les ponctionnaires de l'UE, ferait bien mieux de toucher leur paye et de nous foutre la paix.

----------


## Sodium

> Surtout que dans le cas prsent, le gouvernement franais est celui qui pousse le plus pour ces directives.


Le gouvernement franais est l'un des seuls gouvernements ayant son poids dans les ngociations internationales  ne pas (trop) mener une politique ultra-librale et on devrait s'en fliciter.

----------


## disedorgue

Bientt, il vont bien russir  nous pondre une directive qui fera que chaque mot se trouvant dans le Larousse ou le Robert seront sous le droit d'auteur et donc fini, nous, petits franais, nous devront la fermer (ou alors parler dans une langue, mais bon l c'est pas gagn pour nous)  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jimmy_

> A part une fois par an, les muses sont rarement gratuits, et sont mmes assez chers...
> Les concerts gratuits ? Heu ! C'est quand mme pas ce qu'il y a de plus rpandu...


Totalement faux, le Louvre par exemple est gratuit 1 fois par mois.

Mais bravo vous avez compris que la culture a un cot et qu'avec youtube le produit c'est vous.

----------


## Jimmy_

> Les muses gratuits c'est cool, mais c'est une fois par ans et  ce moment l ils sont bond. Les concerts gratuits, hormis pour les groupes inconnus (ce qui ne veut pas dire mauvais  ) a n'existe pas ou trs rarement. Au del de a, y'a foule de truc que Youtube apporte, des tuto sur des jeux, des critiques de films / jeux, des parodies, ect... ect... Et a tu ne le trouvera pas ailleurs que sur le net.


Totalement faux, Le Louvre est gratuit une fois par mois, et de trs nombreux muses galement, car les visiteurs payants sont assez nombreux pour le permettre.
Mais bravo, vous avez compris que la musique n'est pas gratuite et que les groupes ne se produisent pas gratuitement  trs souvent.  Donc vous admettez implicitement que sur youtube le produit , c'est vous. Toutes mes flicitations.
Trs bien je remarque que toute la propagande amricaine sur cette loi europenne fonctionne parfaitement.

Comme le disent trs souvent les patrons des GAFA, l'Europe en terme commerciale est juste une province amricaine.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'UE annule les ngociations  finales  sur la directive de l'Union europenne sur le droit d'auteur,*
*les tats membres stant opposs  ce que les nouvelles rgles soient trop restrictives pour les crateurs en ligne  * 

Il y a quelques jours, nous vous rapportions la feuille de route de la rforme sur les droits d'auteur :
*18 janvier 2019 :* les gouvernements nationaux votent sur la position du Conseil avant la ngociation finale. Cest le moment de vrit pour les gouvernements des tats membres de lUE: lItalie tiendra-t-elle sa promesse de voter contre ? L'Allemagne fera-t-elle comme annonc, sauf si les petites entreprises sont exclues ? La Pologne continuera-t-elle  soutenir le projet de loi, mme si tous les eurodputs polonais du parti au pouvoir ont vot contre ?*21 janvier 2019 :* ngociations en trilogue entre le Parlement et le Conseil: tentative de finalisation du texte*Mars / avril 2019 :* vote final au Conseil*25-28 mars, ou ventuellement 11-14 mars, 4 avril ou 15-18 avril ( dterminer) :* vote final au Parlement europen 

Hier, le Conseil a fermement rejet le mandat de ngociation qui tait cens exposer la position des tats membres avant ce qui devait tre le dernier cycle de ngociations avec le Parlement europen, a rapport Politico. Un prochain sommet pour faire avancer la directive de lUE sur le droit dauteur a t annul, les tats membres stant opposs  ce que les nouvelles rgles soient trop restrictives pour les crateurs en ligne.

Les prochaines rgles de l'UE en matire de droit d'auteur avaient attir l'attention des activistes sur deux mesures, notamment les articles 11 et 13, qui donneraient aux diteurs des droits sur des extraits de contenu d'actualits partags en ligne (l taxe sur les liens ) et augmenteraient la responsabilit de la plateforme pour les contenus publis par les utilisateurs. Les proccupations concernant ces deux articles ont conduit au premier vote de la proposition initiale par le Parlement europen en juillet, mais une version avec de nouvelles garanties a t approuve en septembre suivant. Jusqu' rcemment, les experts s'attendaient  ce que la proposition rsultante soit approuve par vote en plnire dans les mois  venir.

Aprs cette annulation, lavenir de la directive est beaucoup moins certain. Les tats membres taient runis pour approuver une nouvelle version de la directive rdige par la Roumanie, mais onze pays se seraient opposs au texte, nombre d'entre eux citant des proccupations bien connues au sujet des deux articles controverss. Le nouveau gouvernement populiste italien a une vision beaucoup plus sceptique des propositions strictes en matire de droit dauteur. Les tats membres ont jusqu la fin du mois de fvrier pour approuver une nouvelle version du texte, mme sil nest pas clair quel compromis pourrait tre atteint.





> Onze pays au total ont vot contre le texte de compromis propos par la prsidence roumaine plus tt cette semaine: l'Allemagne, la Belgique, les Pays-Bas, la Finlande et la Slovnie, qui s'opposaient dj  une version prcdente de la directive, ainsi que l'Italie, la Pologne et la Sude. Croatie, Luxembourg et Portugal.  lexception du Portugal et de la Croatie, tous ces gouvernements sont connus pour penser que larticle 11 ou larticle 13, respectivement, ne protgent pas suffisamment les droits des utilisateurs. Dans le mme temps, certains groupes de titulaires de droits censs bnficier de la directive tournent galement le dos  l'article 13.
> 
> Cette tournure surprenante des vnements ne signifie pas la fin des machines Link Tax ou de la censure, mais rend moins probable ladoption de la directive sur le droit dauteur avant les lections europennes de mai. La prsidence roumaine du Conseil aura l'occasion de proposer un nouveau texte visant  rechercher une majorit qualifie, mais avec une opposition grandissante des deux cts du dbat, la tche sera ardue.
> 
> Le rsultat du vote du Conseil daujourdhui montre galement que lattention du public sur la rforme du droit dauteur a un effet. Maintenir la pression dans les semaines  venir sera plus important que jamais pour s'assurer que les lments les plus dangereux de la nouvelle proposition sur le droit d'auteur seront rejets.


Quelles que soient les rgles adoptes par l'Union europenne, les entreprises qui exercent des activits en ligne auront de profondes rpercussions. En particulier, larticle 13 pourrait considrablement accrotre les risques juridiques lis  lhbergement de contenu dutilisateur, mettant ainsi les services tels que Facebook et YouTube dans une position difficile.

Plus gnralement, larticle 13 augmenterait la responsabilit de la plateforme pour le contenu tlcharg par lutilisateur.  Si vous tes une plateforme, vous tes responsable du matriel qui apparat sur votre plateforme , a dclar le professeur Martin Kretschmer, professeur de droit de la proprit intellectuelle  l'universit de Glasgow.  Cest la position du conseil en mai et cela pose dnormes problmes.

 Changer le rgime du droit d'auteur sans vraiment comprendre o se situe le problme est stupide , a-t-il poursuivi.

Sources : Politico , Julia Reda

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le monde va-t-il s'arrimer au plan S, l'initiative europenne qui promeut le libre accs aux publications scientifiques ?
 ::fleche::  La bataille dans le domaine de l'IA fait de plus en plus rage entre l'Europe, la Chine et les USA d'aprs rapport annuel AI Index 2018
 ::fleche::  Les experts de l'Union europenne publient le premier draft sur les lignes directrices d'une IA thique, la version finale est attendue en mars 2019
 ::fleche::  IA : l'Europe en tte en termes de publication de documents de recherche devant les tats-Unis et la Chine, selon un rcent rapport
 ::fleche::  UE : les tats membres vont collaborer pour stimuler l'intelligence artificielle  fabrique en Europe , pour combler le retard pris sur les USA

----------


## michel.bosseaux

YESSSSSS !!!
Bon, a peut encore revenir plus tard comme dit dans l'article (ou sous une autre forme), c'est juste moins probable.
Mais que des lgislateurs aient pu envisager une seconde comme crdibles et bons les articles 11 et 13 est  dsesprer. Heureusement qu'il y a autant d'opposition ... c'est rassurant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les tats membres ont jusqu la fin du mois de fvrier pour approuver une nouvelle version du texte, mme sil nest pas clair quel compromis pourrait tre atteint.


Pourvu qu'ils arrivent  crire le texte le moins nfaste possible, mais a va tre compliqu...




> Onze pays au total ont vot contre le texte de compromis propos par la prsidence roumaine plus tt cette semaine: l'Allemagne, la Belgique, les Pays-Bas, la Finlande et la Slovnie, qui s'opposaient dj  une version prcdente de la directive, ainsi que l'Italie, la Pologne et la Sude. Croatie, Luxembourg et Portugal.


Attendez une seconde, ceux qui ont vot au nom de la France ont soutenu un projet qui contenait l'article 11 et 13 ? On a vraiment de super reprsentants (comme  chaque fois...).  ::?:  ::(: 
Les auteurs sont suffisamment protg comme a...
Il faut qu'il existe un droit  la citation, des gens doivent tre capable d'utiliser des extraits de musique et de vido pour crer leur vido montis.

C'est devenu n'importe quoi YouTube  cause de ces conneries, plein de vidos se font dmontiser pour 3s de son.
Il y a des entreprises qui achtent des vieilles musiques qui taient libre de droit et qui maintenant rclament de l'argent...
Il en parle vers 13 minutes :



Il faut au minimum combien de pays qui disent non pour que la directive ne passe pas ?
Parce que l il y en a seulement 11 (si j'ai bien compt), a ne fait pas la moiti.

----------


## Chrapati

Bon, on a peut-tre gagn une bataille. Mais j'ai bien peur qu'on n'est pas gagn la guerre. En tout cas, j'espre que l'UE comprend que a peut foutre en l'air tout l'Internet si elle doit refaire un article de style.

----------


## Sodium

> Il y a des entreprises qui achtent des vieilles musiques qui taient libre de droit et qui maintenant rclament de l'argent...


Les droits ne se font pas sur l'oeuvre mais sur l'interprtation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En tout cas, j'espre que l'UE comprend que a peut foutre en l'air tout l'Internet si elle doit refaire un article de style.


L'UE n'aime pas trop internet, parce que a permet aux gens d'exprimer leur opinion.
Des spcialistes mal vu par le systme peuvent tre entendu par beaucoup de monde (Etienne Chouard par exemple, ou en encore moins subversif : Olivier Delamarche).

L'UE pense qu'internet est responsable de l'lection de Trump, du Brexit, de la coalition gauche/droite en Italie, du mouvement des gilets jaunes, de la mont de leuroscepticisme, etc.
Les gens commencent doucement  aller s'informer en partie sur internet et non plus seulement dans les mdias mainstream.
La multiplication des points de vues, font parfois que les gens finissent par avoir des ides qui diffrent de la doxa officielle.

Les pouvoirs en ont marre de Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, parce qu'ils n'ont pas le contrle total dessus.
Alors ok il y a des algorithmes pour qu'un certains type de contenu soit moins bien rfrenc. (par exemple les publications anti Trump seront toujours beaucoup plus visible que les publications pro Trump)
Mais internet provoque toujours des choses qui met le systme dans une position inconfortable.
Le mouvement des gilets jaunes a commence par 2 types random sur Facebook.

L dans les tendances Youtube il y avait un policier qui se plaignait de sa hirarchie et un reportage de l'Acte IX qui donne la parole aux manifestants et qui n'est pas orient dans le sens classique des mdias "les gilets jaunes sont des mchants casseurs trs violent".
C'est normal que a inquite le systme... C'est pas le contenu qu'ils aimeraient que le peuple regarde.
Macron va peut-tre devoir dmissionner  un moment donn, si les CRS commencent  tuer des manifestants. (peut-tre  l'acte XXIV ^^)
Vu que les CRS sont de plus en violent, a pourrait finir par arriver, on sait jamais...
Acte 9 des gilets jaunes: Oui, des CRS avec des fusils d'assaut ont bien t dploys le 12 janvier

Sur internet tu choisies ce que tu regardes,  la TV,  la radio et dans les journaux ont de l'impose.

===
Je pense que les droits d'auteurs sont un prtexte pour avoir plus de contrle sur internet, comme la loi anti fake news.
Ceux qui sont au pouvoir essaie de faire leur possible pour y rester. (les vieux partis politique veulent survivre, ils n'ont pas envie d'aller chercher un vrai job et de perde leur privilges)
La libert d'expression sur internet est l'ennemi du pouvoir en place.

----------


## seikida

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ils s'obstinent comme ca.
Pourquoi ne votent ils tout simplement pas cette loi:

1) Obliger les personnes qui souhaite uploader des media (video, son, images) a valider leur profil par telephone par exemple

2) Si un media copyright est trouve: la plateforme est dans l'obligation de fournir au autorite les elements permettant de remonter/trouver celui qui a uploader ce media (dans mon exemple c'est le numero de telephone valide)

3) L'autorite donne alors une amende a celui qui a uploade le media sans avoir les droits

===> Est ce viable selon vous ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> 3) L'autorite donne alors une amende a celui qui a uploade le media sans avoir les droits


Si on upload une oeuvre complte (un morceau, un pisode, un film, etc) le robot va directement voir qu'il va y une violation de copyright et va bloquer la vido dans le monde entier instantanment. Il n'y a pas de problme l dessus.

Le problme c'est le "fair use", on devrait avoir le droit d'extraire 3s de cette chanson de 1962 par exemple :


Et utiliser l'chantillon dans une vido montis.
Mais maintenant il il y a un march des "claims", des entreprises achtent des droits et rcuprent la montisation.
Si tu fais une vido de 30 minutes et qu'il y a 3s de contenu copyright tu peux perdre l'intgralit du revenu, c'est dgueulasse.

On devrait pouvoir faire des vidos en utilisant des tout petits extraits d'autres uvres.

----------


## Edrixal

> Totalement faux, Le Louvre est gratuit une fois par mois, et de trs nombreux muses galement, car les visiteurs payants sont assez nombreux pour le permettre.


Bha tient, j'vais me taper 500km pour aller au Louvre gratuitement !
Sinon, sur les dizaines de muses, prs de chez moi, je vais pouvoir de septembre  juin, profiter de la journe gratuite par mois sur 5 d'entre eux.
Dsoler, mais ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle de l'accs  la culture. Un vritable accs  la culture, serait de pouvoir visiter l'ensemble des muses.




> Mais bravo, vous avez compris que la musique n'est pas gratuite et que les groupes ne se produisent pas gratuitement  trs souvent.  Donc vous admettez implicitement que sur youtube le produit , c'est vous. Toutes mes flicitations.
> Trs bien je remarque que toute la propagande amricaine sur cette loi europenne fonctionne parfaitement.
> 
> Comme le disent trs souvent les patrons des GAFA, l'Europe en terme commerciale est juste une province amricaine.


Mec, t'es un gnie ! Srieux, j'avais jamais raliser a avant... J'comprend mieux pourquoi les gens sont pas content quand j'me sert dans les magasins sans payer ! Heureusement que t'es l pour m'ouvrir les yeux, a va m'viter plein de problme !  ::roll::  ::aie:: 

T'es mignon. Mais j'ai pas attendu t'es lumires. Seulement entre le prix d'un billet de concert  150 et une vido du concert sur Youtube, mon salaire coupler avec mes frais ne me laisse pas vraiment le choix. Et puis mme si je l'avais, il faudrait vraiment que je kiff l'artiste en question, parce que la marge sur le billet est norme. Encore plus quand l'artiste est grer mais une boite de prod (La boite de prod ce fait vraiment de gigantesque marge !).

Et je ne parle pas des contenues exclusif sur Youtube, entre les web-srie, les critiques de films, les vulgarisations scientifique, les vulgarisations historique (si tenter qu'on puisse appeler a de la vulgarisation ?!), les artistes qui offre  l'coute leur musique gratuitement sur Youtube galement, les tuto, ect...
Enfin je parle de Youtube, mais y'en  d'autre hein comme Dailymotion.

J'ai bien compris ta haine profonde de Youtube et des GAFA en gnral, mais faut bien comprendre que tu n'apprend rien  personne ici avec t'es grandes phrases pr-faite. Tout  un prix, il en  toujours t comme a, et il en sera toujours ainsi (Oui, mme dans du troc y'a toujours un prix.). Aprs soit tu accepte de jouer avec les rgles, soit tu tente d'tre hors systme, mais rien qu'en postant ici, finalement tu intgre le systme de grs ou de force.
(CF, pour rebondir sur de potentielles question, par Systme, ici jentends le systme des GAFA et leur collecte de donnes.)

----------


## Sodium

> Bha tient, j'vais me taper 500km pour aller au Louvre gratuitement !
> Sinon, sur les dizaines de muses, prs de chez moi, je vais pouvoir de septembre  juin, profiter de la journe gratuite par mois sur 5 d'entre eux.
> Dsoler, mais ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle de l'accs  la culture. Un vritable accs  la culture, serait de pouvoir visiter l'ensemble des muses.
> 
> 
> 
> Mec, t'es un gnie ! Srieux, j'avais jamais raliser a avant... J'comprend mieux pourquoi les gens sont pas content quand j'me sert dans les magasins sans payer ! Heureusement que t'es l pour m'ouvrir les yeux, a va m'viter plein de problme ! 
> 
> T'es mignon. Mais j'ai pas attendu t'es lumires. Seulement entre le prix d'un billet de concert  150 et une vido du concert sur Youtube, mon salaire coupler avec mes frais ne me laisse pas vraiment le choix. Et puis mme si je l'avais, il faudrait vraiment que je kiff l'artiste en question, parce que la marge sur le billet est norme. Encore plus quand l'artiste est grer mais une boite de prod (La boite de prod ce fait vraiment de gigantesque marge !).
> ...


Avec en moyenne cinq fautes par phrase, le meilleur accs pour toi  la culture serait probablement un Bescherelle.

----------


## Thomas404

> Avec en moyenne cinq fautes par phrase, le meilleur accs pour toi  la culture serait probablement un Bescherelle.


Pitoyable.

----------


## Edrixal

> Avec en moyenne cinq fautes par phrase, le meilleur accs pour toi  la culture serait probablement un Bescherelle.


Un quoi ? oO
Plus srieusement, merci d'avoir mis fin au dbat d'une manire aussi intelligente  ::):

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Directive Copyright : Google confirme qu'il envisage de fermer son service Google News en Europe*
*en rponse  la taxe sur les liens*

En novembre dernier, un responsable de Google a dclar dans une interview que la firme de Mountain View envisageait trs srieusement de fermer son service Google Actualits,  cause de la directive europenne sur le droit d'auteur et la taxe sur les liens (article 11). Dans une nouvelle interview accorde au quotidien Bloomberg, la socit a confirm qu'elle envisage de retirer son service Google News de l'Europe alors que les rgulateurs s'orientent vers une loi controverse sur le droit d'auteur.

La directive de lUnion europenne sur le droit dauteur donnera aux diteurs le droit de demander de largent  Alphabet (Google), Facebook et  dautres plateformes Web lorsque des fragments de leurs articles apparaissent dans les rsultats de recherche ou sont partags par les utilisateurs. Lorsque la Commission europenne a dvoil pour la premire fois le projet de loi, elle a propos de laisser les diteurs renoncer  leur droit d'exiger un paiement des services d'agrgation de nouvelles. Mais lanne dernire, le Parlement europen a introduit une disposition qui fait craindre  certains petits diteurs quils ne pourront pas laisser Google distribuer leur contenu en ligne gratuitement.

La loi devait tre finalise cette semaine, mais a t retarde par un dsaccord entre les tats membres.  Le Conseil a besoin de plus de temps pour rflchir afin de prendre une position ferme  sur la directive, a dclar un reprsentant de la Roumanie, qui assure actuellement la prsidence du Conseil europen, qui reprsente les 28 pays membres. Malgr le retard, un accord est possible dans les prochains mois, ont dclar deux responsables de l'UE. Sil ny a pas daccord au printemps, lors de la tenue des lections au Parlement europen, le processus serait report  plus tard cette anne.

Selon Jennifer Bernal, responsable des politiques publiques de Google pour lEurope, le Moyen-Orient et lAfrique, Google Actualits pourrait quitter le continent europen en rponse  la directive. La socit Internet dispose de plusieurs options y compris celle de fermer son service en Europe. Mais cette dernire option sera choisie si l'UE ne se montre pas plus flexible.

Google dit en effet ne pas gagner d'argent avec son service Actualits. Il est donc peu probable que la socit soit affecte sur le plan financier si elle le ferme en Europe. La socit explique aussi que les nouvelles lois europennes l'obligeraient  choisir les diteurs auxquels il faut payer des licences. Autrement dit, le gant de l'Internet devrait choisir les gagnants et les perdants, s'il dcide de ne pas fermer son service. Mais tant donn que les grands diteurs proposent gnralement une gamme plus large de contenus populaires, les plus petits concurrents risquent de perdre. Ce qui laisse d'ailleurs croire que l'article a t commandit par les grands diteurs de presse.


Selon Ray Corrigan, un informaticien britannique, la taxe sur les liens est une alternative  la publicit pour financer les mdias en ligne. L'ide de cet article est que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence. Pour Corrigan,  c'est une tentative bien intentionne de crer un avenir durable pour les agences de presse, maintenant que le business model des recettes publicitaires, qui a permis de financer le journalisme pendant longtemps, a t usurp par les titans commerciaux de l're Internet, comme Facebook et Google.  Mais cela ne pourra pas fonctionner et empchera probablement la diffusion de nouvelles, ce qui affectera ngativement les sites d'actualits, dit-il.

 Les diteurs de presse estiment que si l'UE met en uvre l'article 11, cela leur donne une base plus solide pour rsister aux efforts de Google, jusqu'ici couronns de succs, pour les "liminer" pays par pays , a dclar M. Corrigan.  J'admire leur optimisme, mais je ne le partage pas. Les diteurs, la Commission europenne ou le Conseil ou les dputs de la commission JURI qui ont vot pour la directive n'ont fourni aucune preuve que le nouvel article 11 inverserait ou stopperait la baisse des revenus de la publicit et de la souscription aux journaux. tant donn qu'il s'agit d'une modification substantielle de la loi, ceux qui la proposent devraient dmontrer qu'elle est ncessaire, proportionne et a une probabilit suprieure  la moyenne d'atteindre les objectifs souhaits, sans causer d'effets prjudiciables plus importants. 

Pour tayer ses propos, Ray Corrigan rappelle l'chec de lois similaires en Allemagne et en Espagne. En Allemagne, une loi similaire, le jour mme de son entre en vigueur, a eu une rponse de Google. Le gant de l'Internet a introduit une politique selon laquelle les sites d'actualits allemands devaient accepter explicitement que leurs contenus soient affichs dans Google Actualits ; ce que la plupart des grands diteurs allemands ont accept de faire. Pour cela, Google a t poursuivi en justice devant un tribunal de Berlin par une socit allemande de gestion des droits d'auteur. Mais le tribunal s'est content de renvoyer l'affaire devant la Cour europenne de justice. En Espagne, comme nous le savons, cela a entrain la fermeture de Google Actualits dans le pays. Ce qui indique que le gant de l'Internet ne sera pas prt  rmunrer les mdias pour diffuser leurs contenus. Il s'en est galement suivi une baisse importante du trafic de nombreux sites d'actualits.

Si certains diteurs affirment que le retrait de Google n'a pas eu beaucoup d'impact sur leur chiffre d'affaires, pour d'autres c'tait le contraire. La loi espagnole a en effet conduit les petits diteurs  perdre environ 13 % de leur trafic Web, selon une tude de 2017 publie par l'Association espagnole des diteurs de publications priodiques. Cela se traduit par un cot d'au moins 9 millions d'euros, selon l'tude. Qu'adviendra-t-il alors lorsque la directive Copyright sera finalise ? Google Actualits va-t-il fermer en Europe ou rester, mais en choisissant les diteurs qu'il doit payer pour obtenir une licence ? Dans tous les cas, les petits diteurs risquent d'tre perdants.

Source : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la fermeture de Google Actualits en Europe est une menace crdible ?
 ::fleche::  En fin de compte, les petits diteurs ne seront-ils pas perdants de l'adoption de l'article 11 ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'UE annule les ngociations  finales  sur sa directive sur le droit d'auteur face  une opposition de 11 tats membres
 ::fleche::  Google menace de fermer Google Actualits si l'Europe persiste  taxer les clics sur les liens hypertextes en validant la directive sur le copyright
 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences
 ::fleche::  Allemagne : des diteurs de presse continuent l'offensive contre Google et demandent une rmunration pour chaque rfrencement  un article
 ::fleche::  Google News ferme en Espagne, les diteurs inquiets, le gouvernement temporise
 ::fleche::  La CJUE va devoir trancher sur le litige opposant Google  la presse allemande qui rclame une rmunration pour chaque rfrencement  un article

----------


## seikida

Ce qui serait marrant c'est que Google News ferment en europe puis que des sites bases en dehors de l'europe, republient les news europeens (en utilisant un simple script de scrapping) puis que Google index ces sites. Et que ces sites remontent super bien.  :;): 

Ex: au lieu d'aller sur le site lemonde.fr les gens iraient sur lemonde.ru (par exemple)
En effet, imaginons qu'un accident grave arrive (je dis n'importe quoi) comme une centrale nucleaire qui explose en Picardie.
Puis que tous les francais facent des recherchent sur Google et que les seuls resultats soient sur des sites etrangers...

On verra alors les europeens raller a cause du duplicate content (ils demanderont alors a Google de mettre en place un systeme pour qu'il n'indexe pas les duplicate Content).  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Selon Ray Corrigan, un informaticien britannique, la taxe sur les liens est une alternative  la publicit pour financer les mdias en ligne. L'ide de cet article est que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence. Pour Corrigan,  c'est une tentative bien intentionne de crer un avenir durable pour les agences de presse, maintenant que le business model des recettes publicitaires, qui a permis de financer le journalisme pendant longtemps, a t usurp par les titans commerciaux de l're Internet, comme Facebook et Google.  Mais cela ne pourra pas fonctionner et empchera probablement la diffusion de nouvelles, ce qui affectera ngativement les sites d'actualits, dit-il.


Je trouve toujours aussi ridicule de vouloir faire payer Google News, vu le trafic qu'il doit ramener sur des sites comme Le Monde / Le Figaro / Le Parisien, etc.
Google devra choisir les diteurs qu'il va afficher ? C'est nul car plein d'autres sites ne seront plus reprsents dans Google News.

Je ne vois que des mauvais cts  ce projet.
Des sites sont super bien rfrencs sur Google News et ils ne sont pas content, a n'a pas de sens...
Il faut que les sites d'informations trouvent d'autres solutions pour se financer. Je sais que c'est devenu dur  cause des extensions comme adblock.

Je pense que les journaux franais ont plus besoin de Google News, que Google News a besoin des journaux franais.

----------


## sebastiano

Aaaah les entreprises journalistiques, ces corporatistes qui, non contents de vouloir modeler la pense des gens, cherchent  verrouiller leurs si prcieuses informations que l'on peut se procurer gratuitement un peu partout (les articles "payants", faon de parler, c'est priceless !).

----------


## Edrixal

> Je pense que les journaux franais ont plus besoin de Google News, que Google News a besoin des journaux franais.


Clairement et si GoogleNews disparait en Europe, dans 2 mois on verra  la tl que les mdia du net chiale parce qu'ils sont entrain de couler parce que leur trafic  t diminuer par 10...

----------


## Sodium

> Clairement et si GoogleNews disparait en Europe, dans 2 mois on verra  la tl que les mdia du net chiale parce qu'ils sont entrain de couler parce que leur trafic  t diminuer par 10...


Non, si Google news n'existe plus du tout les journaux vont se retrouver  galit et les gens visiteront la page d'accueil des mdias, ce qui est bien plus avantageux.
Un utilisateur qui clique sur un lien vers une news c'est bien, un utilisateur qui visite la page d'accueil, voit l'ensemble du contenu ditorial et y revient rgulirement c'est beaucoup mieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> un utilisateur qui visite la page d'accueil, voit l'ensemble du contenu ditorial et y revient rgulirement c'est beaucoup mieux.


C'est intressant de voir sur quels sites les gens vont.
Les trente sites politiques franais ayant le plus daudience sur le Web



>

----------


## Edrixal

> Non, si Google news n'existe plus du tout les journaux vont se retrouver  galit et les gens visiteront la page d'accueil des mdias, ce qui est bien plus avantageux.
> Un utilisateur qui clique sur un lien vers une news c'est bien, un utilisateur qui visite la page d'accueil, voit l'ensemble du contenu ditorial et y revient rgulirement c'est beaucoup mieux.


Tu part du principe que la majorit des personnes allant sur GoogleNews, savent quel site d'information ils prfrent.
Prenons mon exemple, je vais souvent sur GoogleNews, je regarde la liste des articles proposer et je regarde les articles qui m'intresse. Parfois y'en  pas, parfois y'en  beaucoup, mais au cours de la journe j'ai une bonne dose d'information en gnrale.

Si demain y'a plus GoogleNews, je n'irais pas faire le tours de la trentaine de mdia sur lesquels je vais lire des articles tous les jours, afin de multiplier les sources et les points de vue (Je ne me vois clairement pas taper des mots cl sur chaque site pour recherche s'ils ont ou non un article en rapport avec une affaire bien prcise. Je repasserais probablement au journal papier et tant pis pour le reste.
Et je prend mon cas, mais je connais plus de personne qui consomme comme moi qu'autre chose. Ceux qui vont sur un site bien particulier pour s'informer, ce sont souvent ceux qui ont un abonnement (Sinon dans la majorit des cas tu est bloquer au bout d'un certain nombre d'article vue par mois/semaines, a moins de feinter).

Non, vraiment, une vitrine comme GoogleNews c'est du pain bnis pour les journaux du net. Au mieux, il y aura quelques sites sur le total qui va phagocyt le reste leur permettant de s'en sortir. Et encore...

----------


## seikida

@Sodium:




> Non, si Google news n'existe plus du tout les journaux vont se retrouver  galit et les gens visiteront la page d'accueil des mdias, ce qui est bien plus avantageux.
> Un utilisateur qui clique sur un lien vers une news c'est bien, un utilisateur qui visite la page d'accueil, voit l'ensemble du contenu ditorial et y revient rgulirement c'est beaucoup mieux.


Pas tout a fait d'accord avec toi. Si Google News n'existe plus les gens n'iront pas forcement visiter les sites en questions. 
En effet, sur un sujet precis par exemple "un serial killer dans les rues de Paris" : il y aura plusieurs sources. Donc toi utilisateurs tu vas pouvoir cliquer sur le lien que tu souhaites. Maintenant si Google decide de ne plus referencer les News. Eh bien tu iras uniquement sur les site que tu connais (dans mon cas, je connais juste : le Figaro, Metro et Le Monde). Tu arrives a voir le probleme ?

Le site du journaliste Jean Michel Lafleur, je n'irai jamais chez lui.

Et le pire avec ca, c'est Google se refusera d'indexer correctement Jean Michel Lafleur...

Tu vois ou est le soucis ?

Ensuite autre exemple: Met toi a la place des personnes qui font des recherches sur les sites d'actualites et qui regroupe les sources.
Si Google arretent de tout indexer, ca sera plus galere pour eux (ils y arriveront je pense car ils connaissent les sites ou chercher) ... mais le jeune Kevin la Rose qui vient de demarrer dans le metier. Lui ne connait pas forcement la liste des sites d'actualites. Il va devoir galerer sur internet a chercher (il y arrivera je pense en demandant a des personnes qui exercent ce metier depuis des annees). Mais dans le cas de mon pote Toto... il aura la flemme de chercher. Du coup, il ne se contentera que d'une seule source d'info (car trop complique de trouver les autres).

Tu vois le soucis ?

----------


## Sodium

Ils ne vont pas arrter d'indexer, ils parlent de fermer Google news qui est en gros un service qui se nourrit du contenu produit par des tiers pour engranger des revenus publicitaires.
Les sites continueront d'tre rfrencs normalement.
C'est donc tout bnef pour les journalistes. Si tu recherches un sujet prcis, tu tomberas sur l'article dtaill. Si tu veux juste parcourir les actus du jour, tu iras sur le site du journal.
Je suis prt  parier que 90% des utilisateurs de Google news se contentent de lire les titres des sujets sans jamais cliquer le lien de l'article, Google est donc le seul  en retirer des revenus.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Non, si Google news n'existe plus du tout les journaux vont se retrouver  galit et les gens visiteront la page d'accueil des mdias, ce qui est bien plus avantageux.
> Un utilisateur qui clique sur un lien vers une news c'est bien, un utilisateur qui visite la page d'accueil, voit l'ensemble du contenu ditorial et y revient rgulirement c'est beaucoup mieux.


Sauf que beaucoup de personnes ne se donneront pas la peine de visiter ces pages d'accueil sans un agrgateur d'actu qui leur indique les articles rcents (et correspondant  leurs centres d'intrt).




> Ils ne vont pas arrter d'indexer, ils parlent de fermer Google news qui est en gros un service qui se nourrit du contenu produit par des tiers pour engranger des revenus publicitaires.


Avec quelles pubs ? y'en a pas sur Google News... Par contre sur les sites que a indexe, c'en est blind.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est intressant de voir sur quels sites les gens vont.


Cela fait surtout peur, le top 30 est trust par des sites fachos, cela me donne juste le sentiment de vivre dans un pays de cons...  ::(: 

Et aprs notre devise c'est libert, galit, *fraternit*... lol

----------


## Bubu017

> Ils ne vont pas arrter d'indexer, ils parlent de fermer Google news qui est en gros un service qui se nourrit du contenu produit par des tiers pour engranger des revenus publicitaires.
> Les sites continueront d'tre rfrencs normalement.
> C'est donc tout bnef pour les journalistes. Si tu recherches un sujet prcis, tu tomberas sur l'article dtaill. Si tu veux juste parcourir les actus du jour, tu iras sur le site *du* journal.
> Je suis prt  parier que 90% des utilisateurs de Google news se contentent de lire les titres des sujets sans jamais cliquer le lien de l'article, Google est donc le seul  en retirer des revenus.


C'est a le souci en fait. Comme dit par nos amis, les gens iront sur quelques sites mais n'auront plus diffrentes sources. L'avantage de Google News c'est que tu as les articles de plusieurs journaux sur un mme sujet au mme endroit.
Quant  Google qui en tirent des revenus, ils disent qu'ils ne gagnent pas d'argent avec, et pour el coup je serai tent  de les croire. AU pire, mme s'ils en gagnent,ce la m'tonnerait que ce soit une grande perte pour eux.
PS : je vais me rpter mais : les flux RSS vous pouvez utiliser

----------


## Edrixal

> Ils ne vont pas arrter d'indexer, ils parlent de fermer Google news qui est en gros un service qui se nourrit du contenu produit par des tiers pour engranger des revenus publicitaires.
> Les sites continueront d'tre rfrencs normalement.
> C'est donc tout bnef pour les journalistes. Si tu recherches un sujet prcis, tu tomberas sur l'article dtaill. Si tu veux juste parcourir les actus du jour, tu iras sur le site du journal.


On parle d'une vitrine ou au lieux de lire une nouvelle sur un site, tu peut lire la nouvelle sur plusieurs site diffrent pour avoir diffrent point de vue et donc avoir accs  une information moins orient.
On parle d'un futur ou cette vitrine n'existe plus et donc, au lieu d'aller sur trois site pour vrifier une information l'internaute dans a gnralit, n'ira plus que sur un seul site (si tenter qu'il aille encore s'informer sur le net).

Et tu continue d'affirmer qu'il n'y aura pas de baisse de trafic et que ce sera mme bnfique pour le trafic...  ::aie::  

Au passage, si tu cherche un sujet prcis dans Google, tu aura le mme rfrencement que GoogleNews, sauf qu'au lieux que ce soit en automatique pour tous un tas de sujets diffrent et en un clic, il faudra faire l'effort de la recherche pour chacun des sujets. On file droit en arrire. Dj qu'il y  beaucoup de gens qui ne font pas l'effort de faire plus de recherche quant ils lisent un article, si en plus on leur vire un outils simple d'utilisation pour pouvoir s'informer  plusieurs endroit  la fois...

Pour finir, oui Google ce fait certainement un peut de tune avec. Mais cette tune n'est pas vol aux journaliste...




> Je suis prt  parier que 90% des utilisateurs de Google news se contentent de lire les titres des sujets sans jamais cliquer le lien de l'article, Google est donc le seul  en retirer des revenus.


Je suis prt  parier le contraire. Quant tu va sur GoogleNews c'est volontaire, rien d'imposer, tu y va pour y trouver des informations. Ce qui est totalement diffrent des rseaux sociaux, ou va tomber sur des articles au pif, balancer par les algo de FB avec des titres racoleurs.
D'ailleurs si la majorit des gens sur GoogleNews ne lisaient que les titres, j'vois pas trop comment le truc peut tre rentable pour google ou mme avoir le moindre impacte positif ou ngatif sur le trafic  :;): 

En fait j'vais juste conclure maintenant avant de continuer  tourner en rond, on verra bien si GoogleNews quitte l'EU, comment vont ragir les sites d'information Europen  ::):

----------


## Sodium

> C'est a le souci en fait. Comme dit par nos amis, les gens iront sur quelques sites mais n'auront plus diffrentes sources.


O est l'intrt d'avoir des tas de sources si on ne les connat pas ? Pour faire confiance  une publication, il est ncessaire de connatre un minimum le media et son niveau de srieux.




> Au passage, si tu cherche un sujet prcis dans Google, tu aura le mme rfrencement que GoogleNews, sauf qu'au lieux que ce soit en automatique pour tous un tas de sujets diffrent et en un clic, il faudra faire l'effort de la recherche pour chacun des sujets. On file droit en arrire.


Beaucoup semblent oublier ici que les journalistes sont des professionnels avec un diplme, un travail quotidien stressant et qu'il faut bien les payer.
Comme je l'ai dj dit, je doute fortement que vos ractions seraient les mmes si Google de servait goulment dans VOTRE travail pour en tirer des revenus tout en ne vous reversant que des miettes.

Notez que ce n'est pas si tonnant, si l'homme n'tait pas profondment goste on trouverait nettement moins de site d'extrme droite dans le top post plus haut  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> C'est intressant de voir sur quels sites les gens vont.
> Les trente sites politiques franais ayant le plus daudience sur le Web


Heu... pourquoi Amnesty.fr a un nombre *ngatif* de visites par ordinateurs ?  ::aie::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> O est l'intrt d'avoir des tas de sources si on ne les connat pas ? Pour faire confiance  une publication, il est ncessaire de connatre un minimum le media et son niveau de srieux.


T'es dj all sur google actu ? non parce que les sites que cite l'appli sont bel et bien indiqus, hein...




> Beaucoup semblent oublier ici que les journalistes sont des professionnels avec un diplme, un travail quotidien stressant et qu'il faut bien les payer.
> Comme je l'ai dj dit, je doute fortement que vos ractions seraient les mmes si Google de servait goulment dans VOTRE travail pour en tirer des revenus tout en ne vous reversant que des miettes.
> 
> Notez que ce n'est pas si tonnant, si l'homme n'tait pas profondment goste on trouverait nettement moins de site d'extrme droite dans le top post plus haut


Toi tu sembles oublier que la thune que se fait google sur ce service est nulle ou si peu leve qu'ils ne verront mme pas la diffrence dans leur bilan annuel. Et cet argent n'est pas ponctionn aux journalistes. Le fait qu'un internaute consulte un article d'un journal via le service de google n'assure *en rien* qu'il l'aurait fait si ce service n'existait pas.

----------


## bali0x4d

Pour ceux qui ont la flemme de parcourir les 30 sites webs ou donner de l'argent  Google.  Il y a un truc trs pratique les flux RSS , certes ils n'ont pas tous cette techno mais c'est franchement trs pratique.

----------


## Edrixal

> O est l'intrt d'avoir des tas de sources si on ne les connat pas ? Pour faire confiance  une publication, il est ncessaire de connatre un minimum le media et son niveau de srieux.


Et bien dj les noms des journaux sont inscrit, donc tu sais ou tu te rend. Ensuite, rien de mieux que de dcouvrir la ligne journalistique d'un journal encore inconnus pour te faire une ide de son srieux. Enfin  condition de le voir.




> Beaucoup semblent oublier ici que les journalistes sont des professionnels avec un diplme, un travail quotidien stressant et qu'il faut bien les payer.
> Comme je l'ai dj dit, je doute fortement que vos ractions seraient les mmes si Google de servait goulment dans VOTRE travail pour en tirer des revenus tout en ne vous reversant que des miettes.
> 
> Notez que ce n'est pas si tonnant, si l'homme n'tait pas profondment goste on trouverait nettement moins de site d'extrme droite dans le top post plus haut


Tu parle comme si Google vole de l'argent aux journaliste... Sauf qu'il n'en ai rien... GoogleNews, gnre du trafique sur les sites de journaliste. Qui dit plus de visite dit plus de pub, qui plus de pub dit plus de revenue. Sur GoogleNews, y'a zro pub. Ca leur permet d'amliorer leur profilage des utilisateurs a c'est certain, probablement que derrire a leur permet de faire des tunes plus vite, mais en soit c'est pas une source de revenue.
S'comme si tu aller demander aux kiosques dans la rue de fermer parce que bon ils affiche les couvertures des magasines au grand publique et en plus, eux, ils ce font donc de la tune sur le dos des magasines qu'ils vendent les bougres ! Tout a en affirmant que sans les kiosques, les magasines ce ferait plus de tune...  ::aie:: 

PS : 




> Pour ceux qui ont la flemme de parcourir les 30 sites webs ou donner de l'argent  Google.  Il y a un truc trs pratique les flux RSS , certes ils n'ont pas tous cette techno mais c'est franchement trs pratique.


C'est pas pareil, un flux RSS, tu t'abonne  une news, mais tu va pas l'utiliser pour dcouvrir de nouvelles choses auquel tu n'est pas abonnes.

----------


## pierre-y

L'occasion pour l'europe de proposer une solution alternative.

----------


## Sodium

> Tu parle comme si Google vole de l'argent aux journaliste... Sauf qu'il n'en ai rien... GoogleNews, gnre du trafique sur les sites de journaliste. Qui dit plus de visite dit plus de pub, qui plus de pub dit plus de revenue. Sur GoogleNews, y'a zro pub. Ca leur permet d'amliorer leur profilage des utilisateurs a c'est certain, probablement que derrire a leur permet de faire des tunes plus vite, mais en soit c'est pas une source de revenue.


Ca fait trois pages que j'essaye de vous expliquer qu'une majeure partie de l'utilisation de Google News aboutit probablement  une simple lecture des titres, donc sans clic pour visiter le site du journal, donc sans revenus  ::roll::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ca fait trois pages que j'essaye de vous expliquer qu'une majeure partie de l'utilisation de Google News aboutit probablement  une simple lecture des titres, donc sans clic pour visiter le site du journal, donc sans revenus


a fait 3 pages qu'on te dit que ces mmes utilisateurs n'auraient probablement jamais visit les sites en question sans agrgateur, et que le trafic des sites des journaux en ligne va chuter drastiquement sans ce genre de service.

Personnellement, sans google actu, je ne visiterais probablement pas le dixime des sites d'actu que je visite quotidiennement, et je suis loin d'tre une exception.

----------


## Edrixal

> Ca fait trois pages que j'essaye de vous expliquer qu'une majeure partie de l'utilisation de Google News aboutit probablement  une simple lecture des titres, donc sans clic pour visiter le site du journal, donc sans revenus





> a fait 3 pages qu'on te dit que ces mmes utilisateurs n'auraient probablement jamais visit les sites en question sans agrgateur, et que le trafic des sites des journaux en ligne va chuter drastiquement sans ce genre de service.
> 
> Personnellement, sans google actu, je ne visiterais probablement pas le dixime des sites d'actu que je visite quotidiennement, et je suis loin d'tre une exception.


Je dirais mme plus que a fait trois pages qu'on lui explique que la majeure partie de l'utilisation de GoogleNews c'est pas que de la lecture de titres...
C'est un peut comme ce faire chier  ouvrir un journal juste pour lire les gros titres.

----------


## Bubu017

> Ca fait trois pages que j'essaye de vous expliquer qu'une majeure partie de l'utilisation de Google News aboutit probablement  une simple lecture des titres, donc sans clic pour visiter le site du journal, donc sans revenus


Tu as des chiffres sur a, ou c'est juste une impression ? Parce que, le hasard fait bien les choses, mais quand ils ont coup Google News en Espagne il y a eu baisse de frquentation des sites d'infos.
Google mettrait l'intgralit des articles, je serai d'accord avec toi. Mais l juste un titre. Quel vol de travail

----------


## Kapeutini

Ils ont vraiment rien  f...  Bruxelles, et si on s'occupait des virus, malwares, des spams, toutes ces choses malsaines sur le web .... non ?

----------


## omelhor

> Non, si Google news n'existe plus du tout les journaux vont se retrouver  galit et les gens visiteront la page d'accueil des mdias, ce qui est bien plus avantageux.
> Un utilisateur qui clique sur un lien vers une news c'est bien, un utilisateur qui visite la page d'accueil, voit l'ensemble du contenu ditorial et y revient rgulirement c'est beaucoup mieux.


Pas d'accord, sur google news les sites prsents sont trs divers, un utilisateur peu aller visiter 10-15-20 sites dans la mme journe. Si google news ferme il ira peut-tre sur 1,2,3 sites.... On va tuer beaucoup de sites et la diversit de l'information... c'est n'importe quoi cette loi. Le vraie soucis c'est les adblock, pourquoi on ne parle jamais de cela ??  qu'on les supprime et les diteur verront leur revenu augmenter . Y a labus de publicit galement, certains sites ressembles a des sapins de noel

----------


## Edrixal

> Le vraie soucis c'est les adblock, pourquoi on ne parle jamais de cela ??  qu'on les supprime et les diteur verront leur revenu augmenter . Y a labus de publicit galement, certains sites ressembles a des sapins de noel


Ou pas. Sur certain site, ils te disent de couper adlock pour pouvoir y accder. Tu le fait, t'a 4 popup sur l'cran, trois vido qui ce lance et deux onglet/fentre qui s'ouvre  chaque clic.
J'suis pas contre dsactiv le bloqueur de pub quand c'est lger et pour aider (je le fait d'ailleurs sur certain site !), mais pour une majorit, quand je le fait, je le remet de suite et je quitte. D'ailleurs  partir du moment ou mon bloqueur de pub me dit qu'il  bloquer plus de 2/3 pub sur une page, je sais d'avance que je ne le dsactiverais pas si on me le demander.

----------


## Neckara

noter que bloquer les pubs ne fait pas que bloquer l'affichage d'une pub, mais aussi certaines collectes de donnes effectues  notre insu.

----------


## alexetgus

Si les bloqueurs pub ont t invents, ce n'est pas pour bloquer une simple pub discrte.

Les abus taient lgion, la plupart des sites affichaient plus de pubs que de contenu. Il fallait faire quelque-chose.
C'est aux diteurs de revoir leur copie et leur business plan, pas aux utilisateurs de bloqueurs qui n'en peuvent plus de toutes ces pubs, plus ou moins intrusives selon les rgies.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*La France et l'Allemagne s'associent pour rendre la directive Copyright plus nfaste*
*en proposant une  machine de censure de plus grande porte*

Comme nous lavons rapport le mois dernier, les ngociations sur la rforme europenne sur le droit dauteur ont t interrompues aprs que les gouvernements des tats membres nont pas russi  adopter une position commune sur larticle 13, qui vise  obliger les plateformes Internet  installer des machines de censure qui filtrent automatiquement les contenus mis en ligne par leurs utilisateurs.

Les tats de l'UE n'tant pas parvenus  un accord, la runion finale du  trilogue , au cours de laquelle la loi devait tre finalise avec des reprsentants du Parlement europen, a d tre annule. Beaucoup se sont rjouis de ce que les discussions aient t suspendues au niveau du Conseil, considrant cela comme un signe que la majorit des gouvernements de lUE a enfin compris que les filtres automatiques du contenu mis en ligne taient coteux, sujets  de nombreuses erreurs et menaaient les droits fondamentaux. Mais contrairement aux ides qu'on se faisant, ce n'est pas pour cette raison que les discussions ont t interrompues.

Comme vient de le constater Julia Reda, l'eurodpute du Parti Pirate qui suit de trs prs les discussions sur la directive Copyright, la majorit des gouvernements de l'UE est favorable  l'article 13. Cest juste sur certains dtails de larticle que les tats nont pas pu saccorder, mais un accord a finalement t trouv afin que l'laboration de la loi Copyright puisse suivre son cours.


Un accord ncessitait un compromis entre la France et l'Allemagne qui, en raison de leur influence, pouvaient crer une majorit. Les deux pays soutiennent en effet le filtrage automatique des tlchargements, mais ils ne pouvaient tout simplement pas se mettre d'accord sur les plateformes qui devraient tre forces de les installer.

Pour la France, l'article 13 doit s'appliquer  toutes les plateformes, quelle que soit leur taille. Et elles doivent dmontrer qu'elles ont fait tout leur possible pour empcher le tlchargement de contenu protg par le droit d'auteur. Alors que pour l'Allemagne, l'article 13 ne devrait pas s'appliquer  tout le monde. Les entreprises dont le chiffre daffaires est infrieur  20 millions deuros par an devraient tre exclues, afin de ne pas nuire aux startups et aux PME europennes de lInternet.

Les deux gants de l'UE ont accept de faire un compromis qui, selon Julia Reda, rend l'article 13 encore plus nfaste. Dans un document divulgu aujourd'hui, la France et l'Allemagne ont en effet jug que toutes les plateformes  but lucratif doivent installer des filtres automatiques, sauf si elles remplissent  la fois les trois critres suivants :
elles sont accessibles au public depuis moins de trois ans ;elles ont un chiffre d'affaires annuel infrieur  10 millions d'euros ;elles ont moins de 5 millions de visiteurs uniques par mois.
Toute plateforme  but lucratif qui viole un seul de ces critres est susceptible d'tre sous le coup de l'article 13. Ainsi, selon Julia Reda, les sites commerciaux tels quArs Technica et les forums Heise.de pourraient tre contraints d'installer des filtres automatiques simplement parce qu'ils ont plus de 3 ans d'existence. Il en serait de mme pour les rseaux sociaux de niche comme GetReeled, une plateforme pour les pcheurs. Si elle a bien moins de 5 millions d'utilisateurs, elle a plus de 3 ans d'existence, et devrait du coup installer ces outils de censure.

 D'innombrables applications et sites qui ne rpondent pas  tous ces critres devraient installer des filtres de tlchargement , estime l'eurodpute. Ajoutant qu'en pratique,  tous les sites et applications o les utilisateurs peuvent partager du contenu seront probablement contraints d'accepter toute licence offerte par un titulaire de droit d'auteur, peu importe la svrit des conditions, et indpendamment du fait qu'ils souhaitent ou non que le contenu protg par le droit d'auteur de ce titulaire soit disponible sur leur plateforme, pour viter l'norme risque juridique d'tre en violation de l'article 13. 

Un compromis ayant t trouv entre la France et l'Allemagne, les ngociations du trilogue visant  finaliser la nouvelle loi sur le droit d'auteur vont se poursuivre. Selon Julia Reda, la proposition franco-allemande ne devrait se heurter  aucun obstacle au Conseil de l'UE, et elle devrait tre approuve par ledit Conseil le vendredi 8 fvrier, avant une dernire ngociation en trilogue avec le Parlement le lundi 11 fvrier.  Sans perdre de temps, des pressions normes seront exerces pour parvenir  un accord global dans les prochains jours et adopter la loi en mars ou avril , dit-elle. La directive Copyright risque donc d'tre adopte dans son tat actuel sans changement significatif,  moins que les eurodputs, dont la plupart se battent pour tre rlus, s'y opposent.

Sources : Julia Reda, Compromis franco-allemand

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la direction que prend la rforme du droit d'auteur ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles sont les implications des critres fixs par la France et lAllemagne ?
 ::fleche::  Pourquoi la France dfend-elle si fermement les filtres automatiques des contenus mis en ligne ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : les sites doivent-ils payer les diteurs de presse pour la reprise de leurs articles ? Oui, selon le Snat qui approuve cela  l'unanimit
 ::fleche::  L'UE annule les ngociations  finales  sur sa directive sur le droit d'auteur face  une opposition de 11 tats membres
 ::fleche::  Google menace de fermer Google Actualits si l'Europe persiste  taxer les clics sur les liens hypertextes en validant la directive sur le copyright
 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences
 ::fleche::  Allemagne : des diteurs de presse continuent l'offensive contre Google et demandent une rmunration pour chaque rfrencement  un article

----------


## yetimothee

J'ai pirat toute ma vie. Qui sme le vent rcolte la tempte. Oups  ::oops::

----------


## fatbob

> Que pensez-vous de la direction que prend la rforme du droit d'auteur ?
a fait longtemps que a vire au dlire complet. Comme d'habitude on essaie d'assoir les dominants du march en traitant les citoyens lambda comme des dlinquants. Quelque soit le niveau d'abus des intermdiaires et l'absurdit du systme en place, on force encore et toujours plus dans la direction de la rpression des petits acteurs (car ce ne seront pas Google et compagnie qui seront les plus gns par ces lois. Avec des risques d'amendes qui se chiffrent en pouillmes de bnfices nets et des centres de recherches qui leur permettront d'avoir les moteurs de filtrage les plus efficaces, ils n'ont pas de quoi s'inquiter vraiment.

Quelles sont les implications des critres fixs par la France et lAllemagne ?
Des emmerdes pour tous les acteurs secondaires qui n'auront pas les moyens de mettre en place des filtrages efficaces
Des emmerdes pour les auteurs qui risquent plus que jamais d'tre considrs comme des faux positifs

Pourquoi la France dfend-elle si fermement les filtres automatiques des contenus mis en ligne ?
Parce qu'on a une longue tradition du copinage entre l'tat et la sacem

----------


## Mdinoc

Et bizarrement, on parle de forcer les hbergeurs  filtrer le contenu  cause du copyright, mais rien sur quelque chose qui avantagerait l'utilisateur, comme forcer les rgies de pub  hberger leurs bannires et les filtrer contre les malwares de tout poil...

Aider les utilisateurs n'est pas au programme.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google prvient que les sites d'informations risquent de perdre 45% de leur trafic,*
*si l'UE ratifie sa rforme du droit d'auteur  * 

L'UE poursuit toujours sa rforme trs conteste du droit d'auteur. Les ngociations en trilogue entre les piliers du syndicat ont repris pour aboutir  un accord sur la version finale et faire adopter la loi en mars ou avril de cette anne.

Une myriade de politiciens et d'entreprises de l'UE sont proccups par certaines parties de la rforme, y compris par de grands acteurs comme Google. Kent Walker, premier vice-prsident des affaires mondiales chez Google, a prsent lopposition de Google et appel  un correctif avant quil ne soit trop tard. Google met en garde les articles 11 et 13 pourraient avoir des effets catastrophiques sur l'conomie crative en Europe en empchant les tlchargements des utilisateurs et le partage dactualits.




> Commenons par larticle 13. Selon la version du Parlement, les services Internet seraient directement responsable de toute atteinte au droit dauteur sur le contenu que les utilisateurs partagent sur leurs plateformes. Nous restons convaincus que les projets de rgles ne sont pas soigneusement quilibrs et nuiraient  lconomie crative florissante en Europe, y compris  la communaut des crateurs de YouTube.
> 
> Les entreprises qui aident raisonnablement les titulaires de droits  identifier et  contrler lutilisation de leur contenu ne devraient pas tre tenues responsables des lments que les utilisateurs upload, pas plus quune compagnie de tlphone ne devrait tre responsable du contenu des conversations. Nous nous sommes engags  protger le contenu, mais nous avons besoin que les dtenteurs de droits cooprent  ce processus. Le texte final devrait indiquer clairement que les titulaires de droits doivent fournir des fichiers de rfrence de contenu et des notices de copyright avec des informations cls (telles que des URL), afin que les plateformes puissent identifier et supprimer les contenus illicites.
> 
> Ensuite, il y a l'article 11. Nous ritrons notre engagement  soutenir un journalisme de haute qualit. Cependant, le dbat rcent montre quil existe une incomprhension fondamentale de la valeur des titres et des extraits, ces trs brefs aperus de ce que quelqu'un trouvera lorsqu'il clique sur un lien. Rduire la longueur des extraits  quelques mots ou extraits courts compliquera la tche des consommateurs en matire de dcouverte de contenu d'actualit et rduira le trafic global des diteurs d'actualits.


*Petit rappel*

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas tout  fait au courant des dtails de la lgislation propose par lUnion europenne, la prochaine rforme du droit dauteur vise  moderniser la lgislation obsolte afin de mieux reflter notre ralit numrique actuelle. Si de nombreux acteurs sont enthousiastes  lide de rafrachir les textes, les dsaccords surviennent sur le contenu de la nouvelle lgislation.

Les opposants  la proposition actuelle font valoir que l'article 11 (taxe sur les liens) obligerait quiconque utilise des extraits de contenu journalistique en ligne  obtenir une licence de l'diteur - ce qui revient essentiellement  interdire les modles commerciaux actuels de la plupart des agrgateurs et des applications d'actualits.


Larticle 11 a t considr comme un moyen de contrer linfluence de grandes entreprises telles que Google en les obligeant  indemniser quitablement les diteurs pour leur proprit intellectuelle - il nest donc pas surprenant que Google ne laime pas. Cependant, d'autres opposants sans intrt direct dans l'affaire, comme l'eurodpute Julia Reda, ont affirm que l'article 11 rpondait aux attentes des grands diteurs plutt que de protger un journalisme de qualit et menacerait  terme la libert d'expression.

*Ce quen pense Google* 

Larticle 11, dans sa forme actuelle, limitera la capacit des agrgateurs dactualits  afficher des extraits darticles. Selon les propres expriences de Google, le fait de ne montrer que les URL, de trs courts fragments de titres et labsence dimages de prvisualisation constituerait une  perte de trafic substantielle pour les diteurs dinformations .




> Laissez-moi illustrer ceci avec un exemple. Chaque anne, nous menons des milliers dexpriences dans Search. Nous en avons rcemment dirig un dans lUE pour comprendre limpact de larticle 11 propos si nous ne pouvions afficher que des URL, de trs courts fragments de titres et aucune image de prvisualisation. Toutes les versions de l'exprience ont entran une perte de trafic substantielle pour les diteurs de presse.
> 
> Mme une version modre de l'exprience (o nous avons montr le titre de la publication, l'URL et les vignettes vido) a entran une rduction de 45% du trafic des diteurs de presse. Notre exprience a montr que de nombreux utilisateurs se tournaient plutt vers des sites autres que des sites d'actualits, des plateformes de mdias sociaux et des sites de vido en ligne, une autre consquence inattendue de la lgislation visant  soutenir un journalisme de haute qualit. Les recherches sur Google ont mme augment car les utilisateurs recherchaient d'autres moyens de trouver des informations.


*Google propose une alternative*




> Il y a une meilleure faon d'avancer. Au lieu dune rgle gnrale interdisant lutilisation de mots isols ou de trs courts extraits sans contrat spcifique, larticle 11 devrait permettre le partage des faits et lutilisation des aperus limits traditionnels, quils soient des extraits de texte ou dautres formats visuels. comme des photos miniatures, qui fournissent le contexte ncessaire aux utilisateurs Web.
> 
> Tout en veillant  ce que les diteurs conservent la libert daccorder des licences gratuites pour leur contenu, lutilisation continue des extraits va encourager les internautes  cliquer sur les sites des diteurs. Il nest pas raliste de sattendre  ce que les services en ligne soient en mesure de mettre en place des licences commerciales avec chaque diteur de nouvelles. Si cest uniquement le paiement, et non la qualit, qui dcide quels titres les utilisateurs verront, les rsultats seraient mauvais  la fois pour les utilisateurs et pour les petits et les nouveaux diteurs.



*La France et l'Allemagne aggravent l'article 13*

Larticle 13 est lautre proccupation majeure des opposants au sujet de la proposition. Larticle 13 conduira  des machines de censure, les plateformes tant charges de surveiller le comportement des utilisateurs afin de mettre un terme aux atteintes aux droits d'auteur avant qu'elles ne se produisent.

Cela signifie que seules les plateformes  fort trafic vont disposer des ressources ncessaires pour permettre aux utilisateurs de commenter ou de partager du contenu. En dpit de cela, Google soppose  la mise en uvre de larticle 13 car cela pourrait avoir des consquences inattendues, bien que la socit affirme soutenir les objectifs de cet article.

Les critiques craignent que larticle 13 nentrane une censure plus large, laissant ainsi des vhicules de la libert dexpression (tels que la parodie, la satire ou mme des vidos de protestation) potentiellement insoutenables dans ce systme. Une lgislation similaire avait t mise  l'essai en Espagne et en Allemagne en 2014 et avait chou.

Cest la raison pour laquelle plusieurs avaient de grands espoirs lorsque les tats membres de lUE nont pas russi  se mettre daccord sur larticle 13 plus tt cette anne, ce qui a conduit  une interruption des ngociations en trilogue jusqu prsent. Mais les articles en litige ont encore plus de chances dtre lgaliss parce que la France et lAllemagne, les deux piliers de lUnion europenne en matire de pouvoir, ont convenu dune version encore pire de larticle 13, qui n'exempte pas les petites plateformes.

Il est toujours possible que la rforme du droit dauteur ne devienne pas une loi, car les membres du Parlement europen auront loccasion de voter en mars ou avril (beaucoup dentre eux doivent tre rlus ce printemps).

Source : Google

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des arguments avancs par Google ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google paie dsormais plus d'argent en amendes europennes qu'en impts, d'aprs le dernier rapport de ses rsultats financiers
 ::fleche::  La Commission europenne prescrit le rappel des montres connectes pour enfants Safe-KID-One d'ENOX, en raison de graves problmes de confidentialit
 ::fleche::  La Commission europenne demande aux GAFA d'intensifier la lutte contre les fake news avant la tenue des lections europennes
 ::fleche::  L'Irlande s'interroge sur le bienfond du projet de fusion des applications Messenger, Instagram et WhatsApp du gant amricain Facebook en Europe

----------


## nikau6

a faisait parti de mes souhaits, voir le trafic des sites main stream s'effondrer avec cette loi. Et c'est confirm par Google! Trs bonne nouvelle. Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils s'imaginent les main streams, qu'ils vont survivre avec une population qui ne ne peut plus les encadrer  plus de 70%, que l'on va, avec cette loi, gentiment revenir vers eux et rentrer dans les rangs et tout redeviendra comme avant ? Non, a n'arrivera pas! Aprs stre veill  la ralit de ce qu'ils sont, aprs avoir atteint un niveau de conscience suprieur grce  la pluralit que permet internet,  il n'y a plus de retour en arrire possible.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Directive Copyright : les gouvernements de lUE ont adopt l'accord franco-allemand*
*qui vise  instaurer des machines de censure de plus grande porte*

Le 8 fvrier, les gouvernements nationaux de lUE ont adopt comme position commune laccord conclu entre la France et lAllemagne sur la directive europenne sur le droit dauteur. L'accord franco-allemand divulgu plus tt cette semaine venait pour rsoudre le problme de savoir si les petites plateformes devraient appliquer les rgles de filtrage automatique de contenu mis en ligne (article 13). Sur ce point, la France et l'Allemagne, les deux gants de l'UE, n'taient pas du mme avis ; ce qui avait conduit le mois dernier  la suspension des discussions au niveau du Conseil.

Pour la France, l'article 13 doit s'appliquer  toutes les plateformes, quelle que soit leur taille. Et elles doivent dmontrer qu'elles ont fait tout leur possible pour empcher le tlchargement de contenu protg par le droit d'auteur. Alors que pour l'Allemagne, l'article 13 ne devrait pas s'appliquer  tout le monde. Les entreprises dont le chiffre daffaires est infrieur  20 millions deuros par an devraient tre exclues, afin de ne pas nuire aux startups et aux PME europennes de lInternet.

La France, qui n'a prconis aucune exception pour les petites entreprises, a finalement accept une version selon laquelle seules les socits de technologie comptant moins de 5 millions d'utilisateurs annuels ne seraient pas obliges d'installer des outils pour le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne par les internautes. Mais ces entreprises devraient galement tre accessibles au public depuis moins de trois ans et avoir un chiffre d'affaires annuel infrieur  10 millions d'euros ; deux critres qui largissent encore la base de plateformes qui tombent sous le coup de l'article 13. Pour l'eurodpute Julia Reda du Parti Pirate, oppose  ces changements, l'accord entre la France et l'Allemagne a donc rendu la directive Copyright plus nfaste en proposant une machine de censure de plus grande porte.

Toutefois, comme on s'y attendait, la proposition franco-allemande a t adopte par la majorit des gouvernements de l'UE. LItalie, la Pologne, les Pays-Bas, la Sude, la Finlande et le Luxembourg ont maintenu leur opposition au texte et ont mme t rejoints par Malte et la Slovaquie. Mais le soutien de lAllemagne  la France  travers l'accord qu'ils ont ngoci secrtement au cours des dernires semaines a pes suffisamment pour sortir de limpasse prcdente.

 Cette nouvelle position du Conseil est en ralit extrme par rapport aux versions prcdentes, imposant  toutes les plateformes de plus de 3 ans de censurer automatiquement tous les tlchargements de leurs utilisateurs et faisant peser un fardeau draisonnable, mme sur les entreprises les plus jeunes , regrette Julia Reda. Elle annonce que  l'accord au Conseil ouvre la voie  un dernier cycle de ngociations avec le Parlement au cours de la semaine prochaine, avant le vote de l'ensemble du Parlement europen et du Conseil sur l'accord final. 

Pour tenter encore une fois de freiner les efforts des gouvernements de l'UE, Julia Reda a exhort les lgislateurs, dans un tweet,  rejeter le projet et  ne pas laisser  les gouvernements franais et allemand nous intimider pour conclure un accord dont personne ne veut . Elle appelle aussi les Europens  contacter leurs eurodputs et leur demander de rejeter un accord sur le droit d'auteur qui violerait leurs droits de partager des crations lgales telles que des parodies, et qui inclut des mesures telles que la taxe sur les liens qui limitera l'accs aux informations et poussera les petits journaux en ligne  la faillite (article 11).


Le projet de directive de l'UE sur le droit d'auteur - la premire mise  jour de lgislation europenne depuis prs de 20 ans - a t propos pour la premire fois par la Commission europenne en 2016. Pour elle, il est destin  aider  rquilibrer la relation entre les plateformes Internet et les industries cratives en offrant une rmunration plus quitable aux diteurs et en forant entreprises de technologie  supprimer tout contenu protg par le droit d'auteur qui sera mis en ligne par leurs utilisateurs. Pour la Commission, la nouvelle position du Conseil est donc une victoire qu'elle n'a pas manqu de saluer.  Je suis heureux de voir les pays de lUE retrouver une voix commune dans la rforme du droit dauteur , a dclar Andrus Ansip, commissaire europen en charge du numrique.  Les Europens mritent que les rgles du droit d'auteur soient adaptes  l're numrique : c'est bon pour les crateurs, les plateformes et les utilisateurs rguliers d'Internet , estime-t-il.

Sources : Blog Julia Reda, Financial Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Envisagez-vous de contacter vos eurodputs pour leur demander de rejeter le texte ? Pensez-vous que a sera utile ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : les sites doivent-ils payer les diteurs de presse pour la reprise de leurs articles ? Oui, selon le Snat qui approuve cela  l'unanimit
 ::fleche::  L'UE annule les ngociations  finales  sur sa directive sur le droit d'auteur face  une opposition de 11 tats membres
 ::fleche::  Google menace de fermer Google Actualits si l'Europe persiste  taxer les clics sur les liens hypertextes en validant la directive sur le copyright
 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences
 ::fleche::  Allemagne : des diteurs de presse continuent l'offensive contre Google et demandent une rmunration pour chaque rfrencement  un article

----------


## michel.bosseaux

Je prfre penser que les eurodputs, qui sont pour l'heure en campagne pour leur rlection en mai, ne seront pas cingls au point de voter ce texte.

Ce serait une vraie tragdie dans le cas contraire.

----------


## emilie77

Ce n'est pas possible!

----------


## defZero

C'est bon j'ai compris l'quation politique de notre caste gouvernante (nationale & europenne) :
*Principe de Peter + Loi de Murphy = Dcision politique*
Et comme d'hab, tous les pays europens sont des dmocraties et pourtant on coute que la minorite des plus riches.
Si a sa ne prouve pas un dni complet de dmocratie qu'est ce qu'il faut d'autre ?

----------


## Aiekick

bonne nouvelle que Google s'en inquit. preuve qu'il faut le faire

----------


## Mdinoc

> Je prfre penser que les eurodputs, qui sont pour l'heure en campagne pour leur rlection en mai, ne seront pas cingls au point de voter ce texte.
> 
> Ce serait une vraie tragdie dans le cas contraire.


Les ntres ont dj vot pour au vote prcdent. Il va falloir *beaucoup* de pression pour avoir une chance de passer les pots-de-vin.

----------


## Edrixal

> Je prfre penser que les eurodputs, qui sont pour l'heure en campagne pour leur rlection en mai, ne seront pas cingls au point de voter ce texte.
> 
> Ce serait une vraie tragdie dans le cas contraire.


Si on lisais les gens sur leur programme plutt que sur leur port mdiatique, oui, peut tre qu'il y rflchirais. Mais ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si on lisais les gens sur leur programme plutt que sur leur port mdiatique


Gnralement les lus ne suivent pas leur programme.
Pour rappel :
- Sarkozy c'tait "Vous en avez assez de cette bande de racailles ? Eh bien on va vous en dbarrasser"
- Hollande c'tait "Mon ennemi c'est la finance"
- Macron c'tait "Pensez printemps"

Sarkozy n'a rien fait contre la dlinquance, Hollande n'a rien contre la finance, est-ce que Macron pense vritablement printemps ?
Rien oblige les lus  tenir leurs promesses, *le peuple ne peut rien faire pour obliger un lu  faire ce pourquoi il a t lu*.
Les partis sont tellement impopulaire que 5 ans c'est devenu trop long. Macron est dtest par tout le monde au bout de 2 ans...

L'autre problme c'est la logique de parti, par exemple LREM force ses dputs  voter comme le parti.

----------


## Edrixal

> Gnralement les lus ne suivent pas leur programme.
> Pour rappel :
> - Sarkozy c'tait "Vous en avez assez de cette bande de racailles ? Eh bien on va vous en dbarrasser"
> - Hollande c'tait "Mon ennemi c'est la finance"
> - Macron c'tait "Pensez printemps"
> 
> Sarkozy n'a rien fait contre la dlinquance, Hollande n'a rien contre la finance, est-ce que Macron pense vritablement printemps ?
> Rien oblige les lus  tenir leurs promesses, *le peuple ne peut rien faire pour obliger un lu  faire ce pourquoi il a t lu*.
> Les partis sont tellement impopulaire que 5 ans c'est devenu trop long. Macron est dtest par tout le monde au bout de 2 ans...
> ...


Ouai enfin pour Macron on savais d'avance que les acquis sociaux aller saut, que les pauvres aller morfl et que les riches ferait la fte. Son lection est d'ailleurs du  un barrage contre le FN.
Pour Hollande j'en connais pas beaucoup qui ont voter pour son programme c'tait un vote contre la droite, sont lection il la doit  Sarkozy et au barrage contre le FN.
Pour Sarkozy si ce n'avais pas t Royale en face, probablement qu'il aurait t jecter et ont aurait eu un Macron 5 ans avant ? Ou la prise de pouvoir du FN ?

Y'a plus d'une tude qui mettent en relation les rsultats des votes avec la prsence mdiatique d'un candidat. L'quit du temps de parole tant une vritable mascarade puisqu'un candidat peut faire parler de lui dans les mdias sans prendre la parole. Il suffit de faire parler, si possible en bien, mais mme en mal c'est cool. Le tous est que son nom reste dans les mmoires.
La mise en avant de Macron par les mdias  jouer pas mal sur sont passage en tte au premier tour. Ce mec tait pourtant totalement inconnus, mais on parler de lui partout, tous les jours. Parfois en mal, souvent en bien. Le Pen pareil. Fillons en troisimes position niveau exposition mdiatique (Sauf que lui, tous les articles parlais de lui en mal, donc l'impacte tait moindre.).
Les rseaux sociaux joue aussi beaucoup tout comme le partage des fakes news. En tte Macron et le FN.

C'est comme a depuis longtemps. Va dans la rue faire un micro trottoir au moment des lections et demande aux gens pour qui ils votent, et s'ils savent pour quel programme ils vont voter. Beaucoup vont te dire "Je vote pour tel ou tel partie" mais trs peut pourrons te rpondre concrtement sur le programme pour lequel ils votent. C'est triste  voir :/

Edit / Edrixal :
Et en effet, il serait bon d'avoir un contre pouvoir. En thorie ce sont les dput qui peuvent reprsenter ce contre pouvoir, mais dans notre cas, ce contre pouvoir n'existe pas. On ce retrouve avec le beau bordel que nous avons actuellement et l'obligation pour les LREM de voter pour  chaque fois, qui remet largement en cause les principes dmocratique...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ouai enfin pour Macron on savais d'avance que les acquis sociaux aller saut, que les pauvres aller morfl et que les riches ferait la fte.


Une grosse partie de ceux qui ont vot pour lui ne l'avaient mme pas compris, c'tait des abrutis qui disaient "il est jeune, il est beau, il est nouveau, il va changer les choses en bien"...




> Son lection est d'ailleurs du  un barrage contre le FN.


Macron n'aurait jamais du atteindre le second tour.
Mais bon la campagne contre Fillon tait puissante...




> Pour Sarkozy si ce n'avais pas t Royale en face, probablement qu'il aurait t jecter et ont aurait eu un Macron 5 ans avant ? Ou la prise de pouvoir du FN ?


La prise du pouvoir du FN c'est impossible, c'est juste un pouvantail pour forcer les gens  voter pour PS/UMP/LREM. (peut-tre que a va changer, Macron a tellement foutu la merde que le systme va peut-tre faire lire Marine la prochaine fois)




> Y'a plus d'une tude qui mettent en relation les rsultats des votes avec la prsence mdiatique d'un candidat.


 :+1: 
Les mdias taient tous  fond derrire Macron ds le premier tour.




> L'quit du temps de parole tant une vritable mascarade puisqu'un candidat peut faire parler de lui dans les mdias sans prendre la parole.


 :+1: 
En plus il y a un mpris de certains candidats qui sont classs dans la case "petit candidat" comme Franois Asselineau, Jean Lassalle, Jacques Cheminade, Philippe Poutou, Nathalie Arthaud.
Normalement l'ensemble des candidats devraient tre trait sur un pied d'galit, ce qui n'est absolument pas le cas.




> Il suffit de faire parler, si possible en bien, mais mme en mal c'est cool. Le tous est que son nom reste dans les mmoires.


Je ne sais pas... Vous pensez que la campagne anti-Trump des mdias US a particip  son lection ?
Peut-tre chez ceux qui n'ont pas confiance dans les mdias, mais a m'tonnerait que a marche chez ceux qui mangent la propagande.




> Ce mec tait pourtant totalement inconnus, mais on parler de lui partout, tous les jours.


Il tait quand mme ministre des finances sous Hollande et il tait dj nul.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Macron n'aurait jamais du atteindre le *premier* tour.



 ::ptdr::  Au premier tour, il suffit d'avoir du fric et 500 signatures d'lus.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> il suffit d'avoir du fric et 500 signatures d'lus.


D'ailleurs c'est mal foutu cette rgle, en plus ils ont enlev l'anonymat et des maires subissent des pressions (si il donne sa signature pour un "mauvais" parti la mairie peut perdre des subventions).
Ils en parlent l (mais je ne sais pas  quel moment) :

----------


## Edrixal

> En plus il y a un mpris de certains candidats qui sont classs dans la case "petit candidat" comme Franois Asselineau, Jean Lassalle, Jacques Cheminade, Philippe Poutou, Nathalie Arthaud.
> Normalement l'ensemble des candidats devraient tre trait sur un pied d'galit, ce qui n'est absolument pas le cas.


Je ne sais pas si c'est du mpris, mais en tout cas, ils sont totalement passer  la trap, trs peut de dcorticage de programme, on ne parle pas de leur dplacement, de leur discours, ect... 




> Je ne sais pas... Vous pensez que la campagne anti-Trump des mdias US a particip  son lection ?
> Peut-tre chez ceux qui n'ont pas confiance dans les mdias, mais a m'tonnerait que a marche chez ceux qui mangent la propagande.


Oui totalement. Et la campagne anti-Trump tait surtout coter Europe. Au US, y'a eu des artistes qui l'on suivi et qui on incit  voter pour lui. La FOX tait totalement pro-Trump, et surtout, les rseaux sociaux et les fakes news ont fait un travail formidable.




> Il tait quand mme ministre des finances sous Hollande et il tait dj nul.


Ce que je veut dire, c'est que Macron  quitter llise quelques mois avant les lections,  crer sont partie, commencer  faire campagne en sortant de nul part, un programme bcl et une super com et hop le voila prsident. Il sort de nul part, il a une carrire politique faible et sans rsultat et pourtant il c'est fait lire. C'est dire la puissance des mdias :/

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Macron n'aurait jamais du atteindre le second tour.
> Mais bon la campagne contre Fillon tait puissante...


En mme temps Fillon n'aurait pu d aller non plus au second tour, ni mme au premier. Tu es pourtant le 1er  rler sur les politiciens corrompus.

Aprs c'est par priode suivant qui ils veulent au pouvoir de toutes faons. 


Et ce que s'est pris Fillon pendant la campagne, ce n'est rien compar  ce que ramasse LFI toute l'anne, tous les ans, car c'est quand mme eux qui leur font le plus peur.  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne sais pas si c'est du mpris, mais en tout cas, ils sont totalement passer  la trap, trs peut de dcorticage de programme, on ne parle pas de leur dplacement, de leur discours, ect...


Pas du mpris, mais simplement de la logique. Quel intrt d'inviter des gens qui n'ont rien  dire ? Un mec comme Asselineau a autant d'intrt qu'une huitre ! Pareil pour Cheminade, Poutou ou Laguiller 2.0 ! Leurs programmes sont farfelus, et la plupart ne se prsentent que pour avoir une vitrine pour dblatrer leurs conneries. Franchement, je ne comprends mme pas qu'on leur accorde du temps de parole !  ::roll::

----------


## Edrixal

> Pas du mpris, mais simplement de la logique. Quel intrt d'inviter des gens qui n'ont rien  dire ? Un mec comme Asselineau a autant d'intrt qu'une huitre ! Pareil pour Cheminade, Poutou ou Laguiller 2.0 ! Leurs programmes sont farfelus, et la plupart ne se prsentent que pour avoir une vitrine pour dblatrer leurs conneries. Franchement, je ne comprends mme pas qu'on leur accorde du temps de parole !


Avec des personnes comme toi, le totalitarisme et les dictateurs ont encore de beau jour devant eux... 

Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne les aimes pas, que tu n'adhrent pas  leur ide, programme, ou que tu les trouves juste inutile, qu'en dmocratie, on doit les ignorer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu es pourtant le 1er  rler sur les politiciens corrompus.


Ouais mais l le problme c'est que la technique des faux assistants est utilise par plein d'lus.
La police, la justice et les mdias taient tous hyper nergique pour pourrir Fillon.

Moi j'aimerais qu'on vrifie 100% des assistants et l on trouverait plein d'lus qui fraudent.
Emplois familiaux : des dputs LREM ont embauch les enfants de leurs collgues




> Aprs c'est par priode suivant qui ils veulent au pouvoir de toutes faons.


Fillon tait peut-tre trop catholique, ou trop copain avec les russes, ou je sais pas. Mais en tout cas il y avait des gens puissants qui en avaient aprs lui.
Normalement Jup aurait du gagner les primaires de l'UMP (et Valls les primaires du PS), il ne devrait pas y avoir de prliminaires pour 2022 ^^




> Et ce que s'est pris Fillon pendant la campagne, ce n'est rien compar  ce que ramasse LFI toute l'anne


L il y a un peu d'acharnement contre Melenchon mais c'est vite pass.
Melenchon c'est quand mme un membre du grand orient de France, donc il a tout un rseau, il a des soutiens puissants.
Il a subit une petite pression d'ailleurs :
Les francs-maons n'ont finalement pas exclu Mlenchon du Grand Orient de France



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon faisait l'objet d'une demande de suspension de la franc-maonnerie en raison de sa mise en examen pour "actes d'intimidation contre l'autorit judiciaire et violences sur personnes dpositaires de l'autorit publique". La justice maonnique a finalement choisi dabandonner les poursuites.


Melenchon avait critiqu les mdias :
Mlenchon, vis par les juges, sen prend aux mdias

Mais l c'est bon tout est rgl pour Melenchon, la justice et la police sont redevenu sympa avec lui.
Il y a des mdias qui se foutent encore un peu de sa gueule, mais globalement a va :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon, le rvolutionnaire imaginaire

Je ne pense pas que Melenchon soit une menace pour le systme, si il tait au pouvoir il ferait comme Hollande.
C'est bien beau de faire croire qu'on est du ct du peuple, mais a m'tonnerait que si il avait le pouvoir il fasse des vrais choses rvolutionnaires.




> La FOX tait totalement pro-Trump


Non mais il faut arrter avec a, je suis aller voir les articles pendant la campagne lectoral US de 2016 et Fox News tait anti Trump et Trump tait anti Fox News.
Je me rappel que dans ses discours Trump attaquait souvent Fox News.




> Ce que je veut dire, c'est que Macron  quitter llise quelques mois avant les lections,  crer sont partie, commencer  faire campagne en sortant de nul part, un programme bcl et une super com et hop le voila prsident. Il sort de nul part, il a une carrire politique faible et sans rsultat et pourtant il c'est fait lire. C'est dire la puissance des mdias :/


Ben ouais jusqu' prsent c'est les mdias qui choisissent le prsident (des milliardaires ont bien fait d'acheter les mdias, grce  a ils peuvent choisir le prochain prsident).

L'espoir c'est que les gens perdent confiance dans les mdias mainstreams.




> Pas du mpris, mais simplement de la logique. Quel intrt d'inviter des gens qui n'ont rien  dire ?


Pure cette fermeture d'esprit, c'est impressionnant.
Tous les candidats devraient tre trait sur un pied d'galit. (c'est la rgle)
Ils ont quand mme russi  rcolter 500 signatures de maire.

Donc ok Poutou ou Arthaud c'est pas toujours top, mais dans le tas il y a des bons candidats. De toute faon ce ne sera jamais pire que Macron...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Avec des personnes comme toi, le totalitarisme et les dictateurs ont encore de beau jour devant eux... 
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne les aimes pas, que tu n'adhrent pas  leur ide, programme, ou que tu les trouves juste inutile, qu'en dmocratie, on doit les ignorer.


Rien  voir avec du totalitarisme. Et je ne leur enlve pas le droit de se prsenter. Je trouve juste anormal d'obliger (l, c'est du totalitarisme) des socits prives d'informations (que ce soit des radios, des tlvisions ou des journaux) de devoir leur donner autant de temps qu'aux candidats ayant un vrai programme et une vraie volont de gouverner. Aprs, que les socits publiques soient dans cette obligation, ok, a parait logique, mais pas les socits prives.

----------


## Edrixal

> Rien  voir avec du totalitarisme. Et je ne leur enlve pas le droit de se prsenter. Je trouve juste anormal d'obliger (l, c'est du totalitarisme) des socits prives d'informations (que ce soit des radios, des tlvisions ou des journaux) de devoir leur donner autant de temps qu'aux candidats ayant un vrai programme et une vraie volont de gouverner. Aprs, que les socits publiques soient dans cette obligation, ok, a parait logique, mais pas les socits prives.


Donc osef des petits candidats et de leur ides, parce que comme tu ne les aimes pas, on les passe  la trappe. Belle vision de la dmocratie...

Pourtant c'est simple, plus une personne est exposer, plus elle aura de chance d'tre lue. Si tu veut un vote dmocratique, l'objectif est donc d'viter la surmdiatisation d'un ou plusieurs candidat vis  vis des autres. C'est un principe d'galit. Ca fait partie des fondamentaux de la France en fait. De la lois mme.
Sinon tu choisi un autre mode de fonctionnement, la dictature semble te correspondre "Toi j't'apprcie tu peut l'ouvrir, toi non, tu la ferme !"...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> snip


LFI, n'en dplaise  certains, ne se rsume pas  Mlenchon, je te parle du parti et de son programme, que l'on compare  des fous furieux pire que le FN, je m'en tape compltement de Mlenchon.

Dire que les mdias ne s'en prennent plus  LFI, c'est que tu vis dans une grotte depuis le dbut du mouvement des GJ.


Et tu vas nous dire aussi, que les mdias ne sont pas devenus beaucoup plus complaisant  l'gard de Marine Le Pen et du RN depuis quelques temps ? Histoire de bien refaire monter l'opinion des gens  son encontre, et tre sr qu'elle soit au second tour  la prochaine prsidentielle, et qu'elle fasse un trs bon score aux europennes, comme a le gouvernement Macron pour dire aux franais "regardez, vous voyez ce qui vous attends si vous nous foutez dehors ?" 

Allumes ton cerveau 5mn, y'a mme pas besoin de plus pour observer a...

----------


## halaster08

> passer  la trap, trs peut  
> coter Europe. 
>  crer sont partie, 
> il c'est fait lire./


Je suis loin d'tre irrprochable en orthographe mais par piti fait un effort !
Ca dcrdibilise compltement tes propos, je trouve.

----------


## Ryu2000

> LFI, n'en dplaise  certains, ne se rsume pas  Mlenchon


Ouais d'ailleurs si le parti pouvait virer Melenchon et mettre un gars comme Franois Ruffin  la place ce serait positif.




> je te parle du parti et de son programme, que l'on compare  des fous furieux pire que le FN


J'ai rien vu qu'il allait dans ce sens, mais sinon ouais LFI c'est pas forcment mieux que le FN... Les deux devraient s'allier d'ailleurs, comme en Italie  ::P: 




> Et tu vas nous dire aussi, que les mdias ne sont pas devenus beaucoup plus complaisant  l'gard de Marine Le Pen et du RN depuis quelques temps ?


J'ai pas vu grand chose depuis un moment  ce sujet.
La dernire chose que je me rappel c'est que des types de l'UMP on rejoint le FN. (enfin LR => RN avec les nouveaux noms)




> comme a le gouvernement Macron pour dire aux franais "regardez, vous voyez ce qui vous attends si vous nous foutez dehors ?"


J'ai vu des interviews de Franais qui ont dit "J'ai vot Macron au second tour, mais si c'tait  refaire je voterai FN".
Beaucoup de gens se disent que si le FN tait tout de suite au pouvoir a ne pourrait pas tre pire qu'LREM.

Bon de toute faon y'en a marre de ces partis, il faut crer un nouveau systme sans parti.

----------


## Kapeutini

Comment on va faire pour passer au dessus et au travers de cette loi  ? 
les liens torrents ? Le Dark Web ? 

On va crypter nos affaires :-)

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Directive droit d'auteur : la version finale est enfin prte, l'EFF explique comment les entreprises US pourraient en profiter*
*pour craser la concurrence* 

LUnion europenne est sur le point de parvenir  rcrire ses rgles de copyright datant de deux dcennies, ce qui obligera Google et Facebook inc. dAlphabet inc.  partager leurs revenus avec les industries de la cration et  supprimer le contenu protg par copyright sur YouTube ou Instagram.

Les ngociateurs des pays de l'UE, le Parlement europen et la Commission europenne ont conclu un accord aprs des ngociations d'une journe.

La commission, l'organe excutif de l'UE, a lanc le dbat il y a deux ans, affirmant que les rgles devaient tre rvises pour protger le patrimoine culturel du bloc et garantir que les diteurs, les diffuseurs et les artistes soient rmunrs quitablement.

 Il y a eu un accord conclu sur le copyright ! Les Europens vont enfin disposer de rgles modernes en matire de droit d'auteur adaptes  l're numrique avec des avantages rels pour tous: droits garantis pour les utilisateurs, rmunration quitable des crateurs, clart des rgles pour les plates-formes , a dclar Andrus Ansip, responsable du secteur numrique  l'UE.

En vertu des nouvelles rgles, Google et les autres plateformes en ligne devront signer des contrats de licence avec des dtenteurs de droits, tels que musiciens, artistes interprtes ou excutants, auteurs, diteurs de presse et journalistes, pour pouvoir utiliser leurs travaux en ligne.

Linstallation de filtres de chargement pour empcher les utilisateurs de tlcharger des contenus protgs par le droit dauteur sur les plateformes de partage YouTube et Facebook de Google et sur Instagram, ainsi que sur dautres plateformes de partage, sera ncessaire.


Google, qui a beaucoup fait pression sur les deux entits et a mme suggr de tirer Google News de l'Europe, a dclar qu'il tudierait le texte avant de dcider de ses prochaines tapes.

 La rforme du droit d'auteur doit profiter  tout le monde, y compris aux crateurs et aux consommateurs europens, aux petits diteurs et aux plateformes ... Les dtails auront une importance , a dclar la socit dans un tweet.

*Larticle 13 et larticle 11*

La lgislatrice Julia Reda du Parti Pirate a fait un rsum des articles les plus controverss, notamment larticle 11 et larticle 13.

*Article 13 : les filtres de tlchargement*

Le ngociateur du Parlement, Axel Voss, a accept l'accord entre la France et l'Allemagne :

Les sites commerciaux et les applications sur lesquelles les utilisateurs peuvent publier du matriel doivent tout mettre en uvre pour acheter de manire prventive des licences sur tout ce que les utilisateurs peuvent tlcharger, c'est--dire tout le contenu protg par le droit d'auteur dans le monde. Un exploit impossible.En outre, presque tous les sites ( la fois minuscules et trs nouveaux) devront faire tout ce qui est en leur pouvoir pour empcher toute mise en ligne de crer une copie non autorise d'une uvre qu'un titulaire de droits a enregistre sur la plateforme. Ils n'auront d'autre choix que de dployer des filtres de tlchargement, qui sont par nature  la fois coteux et sujets aux erreurs.Si un tribunal trouve que leurs efforts en matire de licences ou de filtrage de contenu ne sont pas assez puissants, les sites sont directement responsables des infractions comme si elles les avaient commises elles-mmes. Cette menace massive incitera les plateformes  se conformer  ces rgles afin de rester du ct de la scurit, ce qui aggravera encore limpact sur notre libert dexpression.

*Article 11: la taxe sur le lien*

La version finale de ce droit d'auteur supplmentaire pour les sites d'actualits ressemble de prs  la version qui a dj chou en Allemagne - mais cette fois-ci, elle ne se limite pas aux moteurs de recherche et aux agrgateurs d'actualits, ce qui signifie qu'elle endommagera beaucoup plus de sites Web.

La reproduction de plus que de  simples mots ou de trs courts extraits  de reportages ncessite une licence. Cela couvrira probablement bon nombre des extraits couramment affichs aux cts des liens afin de vous donner une ide de ce  quoi ils aboutissent. Nous devrons attendre de voir comment les tribunaux interprteront ce que  trs court  signifie dans la pratique - jusque-l, les hyperliens (avec des extraits) seront embourbs dans une incertitude juridique.Aucune exception n'est faite, mme pour les services fournis par des particuliers, des petites entreprises ou des organisations  but non lucratif, ce qui inclut probablement des blogs ou des sites Web montiss.


*Le cas de lEspagne et de lAllemagne ne sert pas de leon*

Ces dernires annes, lEspagne et lAllemagne ont tent de forcer Google  payer aux diteurs des extraits de leurs articles, mais cela sest retourn contre eux lorsque Google News a dcid de se retirer de lEspagne et que le trafic de lditeur allemand Axel Springer sest effondr aprs avoir tent de faire bloquer le moteur de recherche.

Le lgislateur europen Axel Voss a dclar qu'il tait temps que les gants de l'internet paient leurs cotisations aux dtenteurs de droits.

 Cet accord est une tape importante dans la correction d'une situation qui a permis  quelques entreprises de gagner d'normes sommes d'argent sans rmunrer correctement les milliers de crateurs et de journalistes dont le travail dpend de leur travail , a-t-il dclar.

Cependant, la lgislatrice Julia Reda du Parti Pirate a exprim ses proccupations, affirmant que les algorithmes de filtres de tlchargement ne peuvent pas faire la diffrence entre les violations du droit d'auteur et les parodies lgales.

 Exiger que les plateformes utilisent des filtres de chargement entranerait non seulement un blocage plus frquent des chargements lgaux, mais rendrait la vie plus difficile aux plateformes plus petites qui ne peuvent se permettre un logiciel de filtrage , a-t-elle dclar.

Les plateformes en ligne existant depuis moins de trois ans, avec un chiffre d'affaires infrieur  10 millions d'euros et moins de 5 millions d'utilisateurs mensuels sont exemptes de l'installation de filtres de chargement.

Les organismes  but non lucratif, les encyclopdies en ligne telles que Wikipedia et les plateformes logicielles open source telles que GitHub pourront utiliser des donnes potentiellement prcieuses  des fins de recherche et d'enseignement sans tre soumises aux rgles du droit d'auteur.


*Comment en sommes-nous arrivs l ?*

Julia Reda explique que 




> L'histoire de cette loi est honteuse. Ds le dpart, les articles 11 et 13 ne visaient pas  rsoudre des problmes clairement dfinis dans le droit d'auteur avec des mesures bien values, mais  servir des intrts particuliers puissants, sans se soucier des dommages collatraux causs.
> 
> Dans la poursuite incessante de cet objectif, les proccupations des universitaires indpendants, des dfenseurs des droits fondamentaux, des diteurs indpendants, des startups et bien d'autres ont t ignores. Parfois, la confusion rgnait au sujet de preuves contraires limpides. Le ngociateur du Parlement, Axel Voss, a qualifi la protestation sans prcdent de millions d'internautes de "mensonges".
> 
> Dans son groupe conservateur PPE, force motrice de cette loi, les dissidents taient marginaliss. Le travail de leur reprsentante initialement nomme a t rejet aprs que les conclusions auxquelles elle tait parvenue taient trop sensibles. Voss a ensuite vot si aveuglment en faveur de toute mesure restrictive qu'il a t surpris par certaines des absurdits qu'il a fait approuver. Son parti, la CDU / CSU allemande, a viol de manire nonchalante laccord de coalition quil avait sign (qui refusait les filtres de tlversement), ne prtant aucune attention  son propre ministre des questions numriques.
> 
> Il a fallu des efforts  la fois herculens et sisyphens de tous les partis pour empcher le texte de devenir encore pire quil ne lest actuellement.
> 
> En fin de compte, un commerce de chevaux  porte ferme entre la France et l'Allemagne a suffi  compenser les objections jusqu' prsent.
> ...


*Les avis divergent*

L'organisation europenne de consommateurs BEUC a exprim sa dception.

 Il deviendra beaucoup plus difficile pour les utilisateurs de partager en ligne leurs propres crations musicales, vido ou photo non commerciales. Cette rforme ne repose pas sur la ralit de l'utilisation d'Internet par les internautes , a dclar la directrice gnrale adjointe, Ursula Pachl.

LEuropean Magazine Media Association, lAssociation europenne des diteurs de journaux, le Conseil des diteurs europens et News Media Europe ont salu cette rorganisation.

 Si nous voulons un avenir pour le journalisme professionnel dans l'Union europenne, nous devons agir pour soutenir la presse et redresser un cosystme dsquilibr , ont-ils dclar dans un communiqu conjoint.

Laccord doit tre approuv par le Parlement europen et les pays de lUE avant de pouvoir devenir une loi. 

*Encore une possibilit de changement ?*

Julia Reda pense que cela reste une option. Elle explique que 




> Le processus du Parlement commence par lapprobation de la commission des affaires juridiques, qui devrait avoir lieu le lundi 18 fvrier.
> 
> Ensuite,  une date  prciser, les gouvernements des tats membres de lUE voteront au Conseil. La loi peut tre bloque ici par 13 gouvernements d'tats membres ou par un nombre quelconque de gouvernements reprsentant ensemble 35% de la population de l'UE. La dernire fois, 8 pays reprsentant 27% de la population taient opposs. Soit un grand pays comme lAllemagne, soit plusieurs petits pays devront changer davis: cest le moyen le moins probable de larrter.
> 
> Notre meilleur pari: le vote final en plnire du Parlement europen, lorsque tous les 751 eurodputs, lus directement pour reprsenter le peuple, disposent d'un vote. Cela aura lieu entre le 25 et le 28 mars, le 4 avril ou entre le 15 et le 18 avril. Nous avons dj dmontr en juillet dernier quune majorit contre une mauvaise proposition de droit dauteur est ralisable.


*Une analyse des articles 11 et 13 faite par L'EFF*

Concernant l'article 13, l'Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) explique que 




> En vertu du texte final, toute communaut, plateforme ou service en ligne existant depuis au moins trois ans ou gagnant au moins 10 000 000  par an est tenu de veiller  ce qu'aucun utilisateur ne publie jamais quoi que ce soit qui contrevienne au droit d'auteur. C'est impossible et le service le plus proche que l'on puisse avoir est de dpenser des centaines de millions d'euros pour dvelopper des filtres de copyright automatiss. Ces filtres soumettront toutes les communications de chaque Europen  une interception et  une censure arbitraire si un algorithme de bote noire dcide que leur texte, leurs images, leurs sons ou leurs vidos correspondent  une uvre connue protge par le droit d'auteur. Ils sont un cadeau pour les fraudeurs et les criminels, sans parler des censeurs, tant gouvernementaux que privs.
> 
> *Ces filtres sont inabordables pour la plupart des entreprises de technologie en dehors de certaines, toutes bases aux tats-Unis, et la seule faon pour le secteur technologique europen dviter de les dployer consiste  conserver un chiffre daffaires infrieur  10 millions deuros par an et  fermer tous les trois ans*
> 
> Les grandes entreprises amricaines prfreraient certainement ne pas avoir  installer ces filtres, mais la possibilit de pouvoir se dvelopper sans contrle, sans avoir  faire face  des concurrents europens, constitue un trs bon second prix (c'est pourquoi certaines des plus grandes entreprises amricaines ont secrtement fait pression pour des filtres).


L'EFF voque aussi l'article 11 en ces termes




> Larticle 11, qui permet aux sites dinformation de dcider qui peut se connecter  leurs articles et de demander lautorisation de le faire, a galement t aggrav. Le texte final prcise que tout lien contenant plus que "des mots isols ou de trs courts extraits" d'un reportage doit faire l'objet d'une licence, sans aucune exception pour les utilisateurs non commerciaux, les projets  but non lucratif ou mme les sites Web personnels avec annonces ou une autre source de revenus, fut-elle modique.


Sources : Reuters, Julia Reda, EFF

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : les sites doivent-ils payer les diteurs de presse pour la reprise de leurs articles ? Oui, selon le Snat qui approuve cela  l'unanimit
 ::fleche::  L'UE annule les ngociations  finales  sur sa directive sur le droit d'auteur face  une opposition de 11 tats membres
 ::fleche::  Google menace de fermer Google Actualits si l'Europe persiste  taxer les clics sur les liens hypertextes en validant la directive sur le copyright
 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences
 ::fleche::  Allemagne : des diteurs de presse continuent l'offensive contre Google et demandent une rmunration pour chaque rfrencement  un article

----------


## Neckara

Finalement, ce n'est pas si mal que a.

Plus le texte est mauvais, plus il a de chance de se faire rejeter dans son intgralit.  ::mouarf:: 
Sinon, il va falloir commencer  flooder la bote mail de nos eurodputs

----------


## VivienD

> Finalement, ce n'est pas si mal que a.
> 
> Plus le texte est mauvais, plus il a de chance de se faire rejeter dans son intgralit. 
> Sinon, il va falloir commencer  flooder la bote mail de nos eurodputs


C'est vrai qu'on peut voir la chose ainsi, d'autant plus que les lections europennes approchent  grands pas.

----------


## Edrixal

> C'est vrai qu'on peut voir la chose ainsi, d'autant plus que les lections europennes approchent  grands pas.


J'trouve a trs optimiste... De ce que j'ai pu en voir, plus un texte est mauvais, plus il sera garder dans on intgralit ...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La pire version possible de la directive de l'UE sur le copyright a dclench un soulvement en Allemagne,*
*d'aprs l'EFF* 

LUnion europenne est sur le point de parvenir  rcrire ses rgles de copyright datant de deux dcennies, ce qui obligera Google et Facebook inc. dAlphabet inc.  partager leurs revenus avec les industries de la cration et  supprimer le contenu protg par copyright sur YouTube ou Instagram.

Les ngociateurs des pays de l'UE, le Parlement europen et la Commission europenne ont conclu un accord aprs des ngociations d'une journe.

La commission, l'organe excutif de l'UE, a lanc le dbat il y a deux ans, affirmant que les rgles devaient tre rvises pour protger le patrimoine culturel du bloc et garantir que les diteurs, les diffuseurs et les artistes soient rmunrs quitablement.

 Il y a eu un accord conclu sur le copyright ! Les Europens vont enfin disposer de rgles modernes en matire de droit d'auteur adaptes  l're numrique avec des avantages rels pour tous: droits garantis pour les utilisateurs, rmunration quitable des crateurs, clart des rgles pour les plates-formes , a dclar Andrus Ansip, responsable du secteur numrique  l'UE.

En vertu des nouvelles rgles, Google et les autres plateformes en ligne devront signer des contrats de licence avec des dtenteurs de droits, tels que musiciens, artistes interprtes ou excutants, auteurs, diteurs de presse et journalistes, pour pouvoir utiliser leurs travaux en ligne.

Linstallation de filtres de chargement pour empcher les utilisateurs de tlcharger des contenus protgs par le droit dauteur sur les plateformes de partage YouTube et Facebook de Google et sur Instagram, ainsi que sur dautres plateformes de partage, sera ncessaire.


*Les avis divergent*

L'organisation europenne de consommateurs BEUC a exprim sa dception.

 Il deviendra beaucoup plus difficile pour les utilisateurs de partager en ligne leurs propres crations musicales, vido ou photo non commerciales. Cette rforme ne repose pas sur la ralit de l'utilisation d'Internet par les internautes , a dclar la directrice gnrale adjointe, Ursula Pachl.

LEuropean Magazine Media Association, lAssociation europenne des diteurs de journaux, le Conseil des diteurs europens et News Media Europe ont salu cette rorganisation.

 Si nous voulons un avenir pour le journalisme professionnel dans l'Union europenne, nous devons agir pour soutenir la presse et redresser un cosystme dsquilibr , ont-ils dclar dans un communiqu conjoint.

Laccord doit tre approuv par le Parlement europen et les pays de lUE avant de pouvoir devenir une loi. 

*Une analyse des articles 11 et 13 faite par L'EFF*

Concernant l'article 13, l'Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) explique que 




> En vertu du texte final, toute communaut, plateforme ou service en ligne existant depuis au moins trois ans ou gagnant au moins 10 000 000  par an est tenu de veiller  ce qu'aucun utilisateur ne publie jamais quoi que ce soit qui contrevienne au droit d'auteur. C'est impossible et le service le plus proche que l'on puisse avoir est de dpenser des centaines de millions d'euros pour dvelopper des filtres de copyright automatiss. Ces filtres soumettront toutes les communications de chaque Europen  une interception et  une censure arbitraire si un algorithme de bote noire dcide que leur texte, leurs images, leurs sons ou leurs vidos correspondent  une uvre connue protge par le droit d'auteur. Ils sont un cadeau pour les fraudeurs et les criminels, sans parler des censeurs, tant gouvernementaux que privs.
> 
> Ces filtres sont inabordables pour la plupart des entreprises de technologie en dehors de certaines, toutes bases aux tats-Unis, et la seule faon pour le secteur technologique europen dviter de les dployer consiste  conserver un chiffre daffaires infrieur  10 millions deuros par an et  fermer tous les trois ans
> 
> Les grandes entreprises amricaines prfreraient certainement ne pas avoir  installer ces filtres, mais la possibilit de pouvoir se dvelopper sans contrle, sans avoir  faire face  des concurrents europens, constitue un trs bon second prix (c'est pourquoi certaines des plus grandes entreprises amricaines ont secrtement fait pression pour des filtres).


L'EFF voque aussi l'article 11 en ces termes




> Larticle 11, qui permet aux sites dinformation de dcider qui peut se connecter  leurs articles et de demander lautorisation de le faire, a galement t aggrav. Le texte final prcise que tout lien contenant plus que "des mots isols ou de trs courts extraits" d'un reportage doit faire l'objet d'une licence, sans aucune exception pour les utilisateurs non commerciaux, les projets  but non lucratif ou mme les sites Web personnels avec annonces ou une autre source de revenus, fut-elle modique.



*Les Allemands irrits suite  la  pire version de la directive europenne sur le droit d'auteur * 




> Heureusement, les Europens ne comptent pas rester inertes. Alors que le vote final devrait avoir lieu lors de la session des 25 et 28 mars, quelques semaines  peine avant les lections europennes, les activistes europens exercent des pressions sur leurs dputs europens pour leur faire savoir que leur vote sur ce terrible gchis sera dans tous les esprits pendant les campagnes lectorales.
> 
> Lpicentre du soulvement est lAllemagne, ce qui est tout  fait appropri, dans la mesure o leurodput allemand Axel Voss est presque seul responsable de lempoisonnement de la directive par des rgles qui conduiront  une surveillance et  une censure massives, sans parler de porter atteinte au secteur technologique europen.
> 
> L'association allemande des consommateurs a rapidement condamn la directive en dclarant :  La rforme de la lgislation sur le droit d'auteur sous cette forme ne profite  personne, et encore moins aux consommateurs. Les dputs sont dsormais obligs den tenir compte. tant donn que le rsultat du trilogue tant loin des positions du Parlement europen sur les points cls, ils doivent renoncer  donner leur consentement .


*change dAxel Voss avec des militants*

Une vido virale montrant Axel Voss confront  des militants a t reprise par des politiciens faisant campagne contre le parti dmocrate chrtien de Voss lors des prochaines lections, diffuse par les plus grandes personnalits de la tlvision allemande, comme Jan Bhmermann.




Ici, la personne qui tient la camra explique  Voss quil est en direct sur internet :  Nous avons donc ici un collgue sur YouTube et peut-tre voudriez vous dire quelque chose aux dix mille tlspectateurs, ils ont tous sign la ptition .

Voss explique que lintention tait de librer lindividu de sa responsabilit individuelle lorsquil tlcharge (upload) du contenu protg par le copyright sur une plateforme et promet quil na jamais t question de faire que les plateformes dploient des filtres. Son interlocuteur lui fait remarquer que dans larticle 13 le mot  filtre  est dsormais inclus. Voss insiste en disant que le texte na jamais voqu cela et la personne tenant la camra lui fait comprendre que depuis la premire version il est question de  technologies didentification de contenu . Encore une fois Voss assure que non :  Non, a na jamais t dans le texte.  moins que vous ne puissiez me le montrer  et il parle plutt de laction Content ID, indiquant  ceux qui lui posent des questions que la traduction en Allemand est probablement responsable de leur comprhension. 
Oui, mais comment ralisez-vous des actions Content ID ? Lui demande un de ses interlocuteurs.La question pratique reste toujours ouverte aux propositions
Par la suite, Voss indique que les plateformes doivent pouvoir prendre leurs responsabilits, expliquant que les politiques pour lutter contre la violation du droit dauteur faite par leurs utilisateurs taient lgres :  le droit dauteur est important pour nous, cest pourquoi nous nous devons de faire quelque chose et nous avons besoin de contributions constructives      

Mais le YouTubeur rtorque en disant que ce que Voss a propos pourrait mettre en pril lavenir des crateurs  cause dun tel filtre de tlchargement qui peut exclure tel ou tel contenu.

Pour Voss,  cest largument typique. Cela reste toujours un problme pratique, cest vrai . Voulant justifier la ncessit dun tel filtre, le YouTubeur lui rappelle quil existe dj en version avec moins de dommages pour les crateurs, et quil sappelle Content ID pour YouTube. 

 Bien sr vous confondez le systme didentification de contenu et la rmunration. Il sagit de la plateforme qui partage sa responsabilit pour ce qui se passe sur son cosystme, surtout pour les oeuvres protges par le droit dauteur. Je ne sais pas pourquoi vous pensez que vous navez pas  protger la proprit des autres , regrette Voss.

Mais le YouTuber lui assure que  Tous les crateurs de contenu sur YouTube sont sensibiliss au droit dauteur : une fois que vous commencez  utiliser un contenu dont vous ne dtenez pas les droits, vous vous retrouvez avec des plaintes relatives au droit dauteur. Une fois que vous en avez trois, votre chane disparat. Donc depuis des annes les crateurs de contenu sont sensibiliss  ce sujet. Mais transfrer cette responsabilit  la plateforme fait quelle cherche  se protger .   

*Tout nest pas perdu selon lEFF*




> Les choses commencent tout juste. Samedi, avec seulement deux jours d'organisation, des centaines d'Europens ont dfil dans les rues de Cologne contre l'article 13. Une journe d'action est prvue le 23 mars, juste avant la premire date de vote possible pour les dputs europens, avec des vnements  l'chelle europenne.
> 
> Entre-temps, la ptition visant  sauver l'Europe de la directive, qui est dj la plus grande de l'histoire de l'Union europenne, continue de recueillir de nouvelles signatures et est en passe de devenir la plus grande ptition de l'histoire du monde.


Source : EFF

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Concernant les filtres qui seraient imposs par l'article 13 aux plateformes de tlchargement, pensez-vous que des solutions comme Content ID sur YouTube sont dj un pas vers la bonne direction avec le moins d'effets secondaires pour les crateurs de contenu ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'ide de la ptition ? Allez-vous participer ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : les sites doivent-ils payer les diteurs de presse pour la reprise de leurs articles ? Oui, selon le Snat qui approuve cela  l'unanimit
 ::fleche::  L'UE annule les ngociations  finales  sur sa directive sur le droit d'auteur face  une opposition de 11 tats membres
 ::fleche::  Google menace de fermer Google Actualits si l'Europe persiste  taxer les clics sur les liens hypertextes en validant la directive sur le copyright
 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences
 ::fleche::  Allemagne : des diteurs de presse continuent l'offensive contre Google et demandent une rmunration pour chaque rfrencement  un article

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les choses commencent tout juste. Samedi, avec seulement deux jours d'organisation, des centaines d'Europens ont dfil dans les rues de Cologne contre l'article 13. Une journe d'action est prvue le 23 mars, juste avant la premire date de vote possible pour les dputs europens, avec des vnements  l'chelle europenne.
> 
> Entre-temps, la ptition visant  sauver l'Europe de la directive, qui est dj la plus grande de l'histoire de l'Union europenne, continue de recueillir de nouvelles signatures et est en passe de devenir la plus grande ptition de l'histoire du monde.


J'aime bien quand le peuple montre qu'il est contre des dcisions des dputs de l'UE.




> Que pensez-vous de l'ide de la ptition ? Allez-vous participer ?


Gnralement l'UE n'en a strictement rien  foutre de la volont des peuples.
Mais on sait jamais, peut-tre que pour la premire fois les peuples pourront stopper une mauvaise dcision des dputs union-europen, ce serait chouette.
Parce que l tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'ils font quelque chose de ngatif.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les Pays-Bas, la Finlande, le Luxembourg, la Pologne et l'Italie s'opposent au texte final de l'UE sur le copyright,*
*et le considre comme un pas en arrire * 

Nous rapportions que l'EFF a voqu des Allemands irrits suite  la  pire version de la directive europenne sur le droit d'auteur  




> Heureusement, les Europens ne comptent pas rester inertes. Alors que le vote final devrait avoir lieu lors de la session des 25 et 28 mars, quelques semaines  peine avant les lections europennes, les activistes europens exercent des pressions sur leurs dputs europens pour leur faire savoir que leur vote sur ce terrible gchis sera dans tous les esprits pendant les campagnes lectorales.
> 
> Lpicentre du soulvement est lAllemagne, ce qui est tout  fait appropri, dans la mesure o leurodput allemand Axel Voss est presque seul responsable de lempoisonnement de la directive par des rgles qui conduiront  une surveillance et  une censure massives, sans parler de porter atteinte au secteur technologique europen.
> 
> L'association allemande des consommateurs a rapidement condamn la directive en dclarant :  La rforme de la lgislation sur le droit d'auteur sous cette forme ne profite  personne, et encore moins aux consommateurs. Les dputs sont dsormais obligs den tenir compte. tant donn que le rsultat du trilogue tant loin des positions du Parlement europen sur les points cls, ils doivent renoncer  donner leur consentement .



Pour l'Electronic Frontier Foundation, tout n'est pas perdu.




> Les choses commencent tout juste. Samedi, avec seulement deux jours d'organisation, des centaines d'Europens ont dfil dans les rues de Cologne contre l'article 13. Une journe d'action est prvue le 23 mars, juste avant la premire date de vote possible pour les dputs europens, avec des vnements  l'chelle europenne.
> 
> Entre-temps, la ptition visant  sauver l'Europe de la directive, qui est dj la plus grande de l'histoire de l'Union europenne, continue de recueillir de nouvelles signatures et est en passe de devenir la plus grande ptition de l'histoire du monde.


Comme pour se joindre  l'EFF, les Pays-Bas, la Finlande, le Luxembourg, la Pologne et l'Italie se sont opposs  la directive de l'UE sur le droit d'auteur. Dans une lettre conjointe, ils ont fait valoir que le rsultat final sur le droit d'auteur est un pas en arrire pour le march unique numrique dans la mesure o il ne parvient pas  trouver un quilibre entre la protection des titulaires de droits et les intrts des citoyens :




> Les objectifs de cette directive taient d'amliorer le bon fonctionnement du march intrieur et de stimuler l'innovation, la crativit, l'investissement et la production de nouveaux contenus, y compris dans l'environnement numrique. Les signataires soutiennent ces objectifs. Les technologies numriques ont radicalement chang la manire dont le contenu est produit, distribu et utilis. Le cadre lgislatif doit reflter et guider ces changements.
> 
> Cependant,  notre avis, le texte final de la directive ne rpond pas aux objectifs susmentionns. Nous pensons que la directive dans sa forme actuelle constitue un pas en arrire pour le march unique numrique, et non un pas en avant.
> 
> Nous regrettons notamment que la directive ne cre pas un juste quilibre entre la protection des titulaires de droits et les intrts des citoyens et des entreprises de l'UE. Cela risque donc d'entraver l'innovation plutt que de la promouvoir et d'avoir un impact ngatif sur la comptitivit du march unique numrique europen.
> 
> En outre, nous estimons que la directive manque de clart juridique, crera une incertitude juridique pour de nombreuses parties prenantes concernes et pourrait porter atteinte aux droits des citoyens de lUE.
> 
> Nous ne pouvons donc pas exprimer notre consentement au texte propos de la directive.



Source : lettre ouverte

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : les sites doivent-ils payer les diteurs de presse pour la reprise de leurs articles ? Oui, selon le Snat qui approuve cela  l'unanimit
 ::fleche::  L'UE annule les ngociations  finales  sur sa directive sur le droit d'auteur face  une opposition de 11 tats membres
 ::fleche::  Google menace de fermer Google Actualits si l'Europe persiste  taxer les clics sur les liens hypertextes en validant la directive sur le copyright
 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences
 ::fleche::  Allemagne : des diteurs de presse continuent l'offensive contre Google et demandent une rmunration pour chaque rfrencement  un article

----------


## Sylwek

Internet est sense etre un espace de liberte d'expression, ben evidement pour les gouverenement et le privilegie du systeme actuelle c'est un gros probleme, permettre l'egalite de l'acces au savoir et a l'information avec un simple acces internet ? puis quoi encore fallais bien qu'il trouve auelaue chose a redir, comencons par trouver un argument bancale sur les droit d'auteur et les copyright puis ensuite ca ira au politiquement corecte puis au 'politiquement oriente en faveur du systeme', etc... 
depuis le debut de la politique les dirigeant cherche et bride la liberte et de meme l'opposition trouve toujours un moyen de la faire revenir.

----------


## Volgaan

> 1. Google&Cie font du marketing pour le profit des mdias??? Dommage que Google&Cie ne leur demandent pas l'autorisation de le faire!!! Bravo, tu as invent un nouveau concept: Tu voles d'abord et ensuite c'est  la victime de demander au voleur de bien vouloir arrter. Tant que la victime ne se plaint pas, tu as le droit de voler!!!


Le droit de citation, tu connais ?

Et au risque de me rpter, ce que Google fait est quivalent  du bouche  oreille. En quoi les mdias sont spolis alors que deux misrables lignes sont cites ? L'utilisateur va-t-il se dit : "tiens, je n'ai pas besoin d'accder  l'article complet, car cet extrait suffit" ? Concrtement, Google (et autres sites similaires) apportent du trafic aux mdias, beaucoup de trafic mme.

Je crois me souvenir que Google avait un jour cess de diffuser les (extraits de) nouvelles d'un certain mdia (espagnol, je crois ?) qui s'y opposait ; la raction ne s'est pas faite attendre : une trs grosse chute des visiteurs sur le site !

Le monopole de Google ou la pertinence de ses algorithmes est un autre dbat.




> Il y a eu un accord conclu sur le copyright ! Les Europens vont enfin disposer de rgles modernes en matire de droit d'auteur adaptes  l're numrique avec des avantages rels pour tous: droits garantis pour les utilisateurs, rmunration quitable des *crateurs*, clart des rgles pour les plates-formes , a dclar Andrus Ansip, responsable du secteur numrique  l'UE.


Permettez-moi d'en rire (jaune). Ceux qui profitent le plus des revenus des crateurs, ce ne sont pas eux, mais les diteurs et les socits de perception des droits  ::roll::

----------


## anykeyh

Il suffit de voir comment le systme est dj merdique pour finir de se convaincre que cette loi est ignoble:

Youtube:
- Scam au strike sur Youtube
- Impossibilit de passer des extraits de film (meme sonore, meme de quelques secondes, meme d'un trailer!!!) dans une critique de film
- Dmontisation complte meme lorsque 10 secondes copyright sont utilises
- Culpabilit automatique du crateur. Youtube ne donne pas les coordonnes de l'ayant-droit qui se plains. C'est au crateur de le contacter, pas de mdiation de la part de youtube. Et 3 strikes = au revoir ma chaine.
- Tout le monde peut-tre un ayant droit. Pas de preuve  avancer pour claim une vido. L'argent des pubs va au ayant-droit automatiquement. Jackpot \o/.

Twitch:
- Si demain un diteur de jeu s'oppose  vous laisser streamer et se plaint, vous risquez le ban. Retroactivement, ouaip.

Facebook:
- Ne partagez plus des vido de vacances avec un fond sonore avec vos amis, votre vido va etre supprime car elle viole les loi de copyrights.
- Ne partagez pas le dessin de pikachu de votre neveu, bientot Nintendo pourra vous faire un procs (et c'est bien leur genre)

----------


## BenoitM

> Internet est sense etre un espace de liberte d'expression


Faut pas confondre libert et non droit  ::):

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Les tats membres de lUE approuvent la version finale de la directive Copyright*
*Il ne reste plus que la dcision du Parlement*

Le Conseil de l'UE, qui reprsente les gouvernements des tats membres, a adopt hier la version finale de la rforme sur le droit d'auteur. Le projet, qui a connu un long parcours aprs avoir t propos par la Commission europenne en 2016, arrive donc de manire imminente  son terme, avec de grandes chances dtre rig en loi.

*Retour sur le parcours du projet de loi*

C'est au Parlement europen que la proposition de la Commission a atterri en premier lieu. Aprs des mois de dbats et contre toute attente, la rforme controverse sur le droit d'auteur a t rejete par le Parlement europen en session plnire, le 5 juillet dernier. Les eurodputs ont demand une rcriture des points controverss, que sont notamment les articles 11 et 13. Le premier instaure des taxes sur les liens Internet et le second encourage le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne.

Ce sont les nombreuses protestations qu'il y a eu avant le vote qui ont amen les eurodputs  prendre du recul : la Quadrature du Net a invit les Europens  soutenir la campagne #SaveTheLink ; Mozilla et la Free Software Foundation ont averti que le filtrage automatique pourrait cibler galement les plateformes d'hbergement comme Wikipdia et GitHub ; la mobilisation de Vint Cert, Tim Berners-Lee et d'autres sommits de l'Internet ; les protestations de diffrentes communauts wikipdiennes en Europe ou encore la mobilisation de prs de 150 organisations de plusieurs pays, y compris le Conseil National du Logiciel Libre (CNLL), Creative Commons et lEFF, etc.

Mais le rejet du 5 juillet n'a fait que retarder le pire puisque le 12 septembre, aprs avoir eu plus de temps pour examiner le texte, le Parlement europen a dit oui  la rforme, alors que les points litigieux n'ont t que lgrement, voire pratiquement pas, modifis. Le texte a donc atterri en l'tat entre les mains des gouvernements de lUE.


L galement, la rforme sur le droit d'auteur a montr son incapacit  sduire. Runis pour en dbattre le 18 janvier, les gouvernements des tats membres de l'UE se sont spars sans avoir russi  adopter une position commune sur larticle 13 ; lequel article vise  obliger les plateformes Internet  installer des machines de censure qui filtrent automatiquement les contenus mis en ligne par leurs utilisateurs.

Les tats de l'UE n'tant pas parvenus  un accord, la runion du trilogue (ngociations entre des reprsentants de la Commission, du Conseil et du Parlement), au cours de laquelle la loi devait tre finalise, a d tre annule. Si la majorit des gouvernements de l'UE tait favorable  l'article 13, sur certains dtails, ils nont pas pu saccorder. Un accord ncessitait un compromis entre la France et l'Allemagne qui, en raison de leur poids, peuvent facilement crer une majorit. Les deux pays soutiennent le filtrage automatique des tlchargements, mais ils ne pouvaient tout simplement pas se mettre d'accord sur les plateformes qui devraient tre forces de les installer.

Pour la France, l'article 13 doit s'appliquer  toutes les plateformes, quelle que soit leur taille. Et elles doivent dmontrer qu'elles ont fait tout leur possible pour empcher le tlchargement de contenu protg par le droit d'auteur. Alors que pour l'Allemagne, l'article 13 ne devrait pas s'appliquer  tout le monde. Les entreprises dont le chiffre daffaires est infrieur  20 millions deuros par an devraient tre exclues, afin de ne pas nuire aux startups et aux PME europennes de lInternet. Mais les gouvernements de lUE sont sortis de cette impasse quand la France et l'Allemagne sont parvenues  un compromis, qui malheureusement a rendu plus nfaste la directive Copyright.

*Une version finale valide lors de la runion du trilogue, puis adopte par le Conseil*

Comme on s'y attendait, la proposition franco-allemande a t adopte par la majorit des gouvernements de l'UE le 8 fvrier. LItalie, la Pologne, les Pays-Bas, la Sude, la Finlande et le Luxembourg ont maintenu leur opposition au texte et ont mme t rejoints par Malte et la Slovaquie. Mais le soutien de lAllemagne  la France  travers l'accord qu'ils ont ngoci secrtement a pes suffisamment pour adopter le texte au niveau du Conseil.

Place a t ensuite faite au trilogue le 13 fvrier, o il n'a fallu qu'une seule journe aux institutions de l'UE pour valider une version finale. Aprs le vote en trilogue, les reprsentants du Conseil et du Parlement qui ont approuv cette version devaient maintenant retourner dans leurs institutions pour obtenir l'approbation du rsultat par leurs pairs.

En tout cas, une tape importante vient d'tre franchie par la dangereuse rforme du droit d'auteur. Le mercredi 20 fvrier, la majorit qualifie des tats de l'UE a approuv la version finale. La loi ne pouvait tre bloque au niveau du Conseil que si 13 gouvernements ou si un nombre quelconque de gouvernements reprsentant ensemble 35 % de la population de l'Union europenne votaient contre. La dernire fois, 8 pays reprsentant 27 % de la population taient opposs au texte. Alors, il fallait que soit un grand pays comme lAllemagne, soit plusieurs petits pays changent davis pour que le texte soit bloqu au Conseil. Ce qui tait trs peu probable.

Ce sont seulement la Finlande, l'Italie, le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas et la Pologne qui ont refus de soutenir l'accord.  Nous pensons que la directive dans sa forme actuelle est un recul pour le march unique numrique plutt qu'une avance , ont-ils crit dans un communiqu commun.  Nous regrettons qu'elle ne parvienne pas  faire l'quilibre entre la protection des ayants droit et l'intrt des citoyens de l'UE et des entreprises , ont-ils ajout. Deux pays de l'UE se sont galement abstenus lors du vote.

*La prochaine tape ?*

La prochaine tape est le vote en session plnire du Parlement, qui se tiendra en mars ou avril. Si les eurodputs approuvent la version finale, elle sera alors rige en loi.

Le Parlement peut voter pour annuler le projet de loi - ou apporter des modifications, par exemple en supprimant les articles 11 et 13. Dans ce dernier cas, il appartient au Conseil de dcider d'accepter ces modifications (la directive devient alors une loi sans ces articles) ou tout simplement suspendre le projet jusqu'au lendemain des lections europennes de mai. Dans ce dernier cas, il n'y aura plus de moyen vritable de faire pression sur les eurodputs.

Source : Reuters, Julia Reda (les prochaines tapes)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Esprez-vous encore un retournement de la situation ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : les sites doivent-ils payer les diteurs de presse pour la reprise de leurs articles ? Oui, selon le Snat qui approuve cela  l'unanimit
 ::fleche::  L'UE annule les ngociations  finales  sur sa directive sur le droit d'auteur face  une opposition de 11 tats membres
 ::fleche::  Google menace de fermer Google Actualits si l'Europe persiste  taxer les clics sur les liens hypertextes en validant la directive sur le copyright
 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences
 ::fleche::  Allemagne : des diteurs de presse continuent l'offensive contre Google et demandent une rmunration pour chaque rfrencement  un article

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Directive Copyright : le vote final des lgislateurs europens aura lieu le mardi 26 mars 2019,*
*des associations appellent les citoyens   sauver internet* 

En 2018, le projet de loi Directive Copyright vivait un vrai parcours du combattant. La faute  deux articles particuliers considrs comme liberticides par de nombreuses associations de dfense d'un Internet libre : les articles 11 et 13.

Aprs une rvision apportant un lger assouplissement, le trilogue s'est finalement tenu en dbut d'anne, validant le texte. Malgr tout, les inquitudes persistent. Il faut dire que l'article 13 implique la mise en place de filtres automatiss sur les plateformes de partage de contenu, un peu comme le fait Google sur YouTube avec Content ID.

Dans un billet de blog, Timothy Vollmer de Creative Commons, note la limite de ce genre de rglementation :




> Du point de vue du droit d'auteur, l'article 13 bouleverse le fonctionnement du Web. Presque toutes les plateformes Web  but lucratif qui autorisent les tlchargements de contenu gnrs par les utilisateurs devront soit obtenir une licence pour tous les tlchargements, soit installer des filtres de copyright et censurer le contenu. Si les plateformes ne se conforment pas, elles pourraient tre tenues responsables des dommages-intrts massifs pour violation du droit d'auteur. Le rsultat logique est que cela nuira aux plateformes existantes et empchera la cration et l'panouissement de nouveaux services innovants en Europe, car ces nouveaux acteurs ne disposent ni de l'argent, ni de l'attraction, ni de l'expertise pour conclure des contrats de licence ou pour construire (ou payer) les cots. technologies de filtrage ncessaires. Au lieu de cela, les socits tablies deviendront simplement plus enracines et dominantes, des services comme YouTube ayant une longueur d'avance sur ces deux fronts. Nous ne pouvons pas soutenir un cosystme du droit d'auteur qui consolidera simplement le pouvoir de march tendu des acteurs en place et crera en mme temps des obstacles inutiles pour les nouvelles plateformes et les nouveaux services stimulant la crativit et le partage.
> 
> Ce renversement du rgime de responsabilit qui impose de mettre en uvre les filtres de chargement a une autre consquence dconcertante : les droits des utilisateurs sont rejets car les technologies de filtrage ne peuvent pas savoir quand un travail est en infraction et quand il est utilis lgalement, en vertu d'une exception au droit d'auteur. Un tel systme limitera presque certainement la libert d'expression, car les plateformes vont attnuer tout risque en bloquant simplement le contenu, que l'utilisation soit ou non sanctionne en vertu d'exceptions au droit d'auteur, telles que la critique, la citation et la parodie.



*Les consquences de l'article 11 et 13*

Ray Corrigan, matre de confrences  la facult des sciences de l'ingnierie et mathmatiques de l'Universit Ouverte du Royaume-Uni, ne s'est pas limit  l'article 13 mais a voqu les consquences des deux articles controverss. 

*Article 13*

L'informaticien britannique soulve un autre problme important : ce qui est considr mme comme violation de droit d'auteur dans chaque pays. En parlant de parodie par exemple, il explique qu'au Royaume-Uni, la parodie est autorise, mais seulement dans la mesure o elle consiste en une  utilisation quitable  d'une uvre. Mais l'utilisation quitable n'est pas dfinie dans la loi, elle est juge au cas par cas. Alors comment un algorithme peut-il ici prendre une dcision juste et fiable ?  Et l, ce n'est que le cas de la parodie, [et seulement] dans un tat membre de l'UE, mme sil sortira bientt de l'UE , souligne M. Corrigan. Il ne manque pas non plus de rappeler ce qu'il a appel le  flau des biais discriminatoires intgrs dans les algorithmes. 

 Les crateurs, auteurs, internautes ordinaires seront coupables de violation des droits d'auteur et censurs automatiquement, jusqu' ce qu'ils puissent prouver leur innocence, via un processus qui n'est pas encore dfini, qui sera gr et administr par des fournisseurs de services de partage de contenu contrls par les ayants droit , a-t-il dduit.  Le rsultat aura un effet paralysant puisque les auteurs tenteront d'adapter leurs crits aux alas du filtre pour les rendre accessibles aux autres. 

*Article 11*

L'ide de cet article est que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence. Pour Ray Corrigan,  c'est une tentative bien intentionne de crer un avenir durable pour les agences de presse, maintenant que le business model des recettes publicitaires, qui a permis de financer le journalisme pendant longtemps, a t usurp par les titans commerciaux de l're Internet, comme Facebook et Google.  Mais cela ne pourra pas fonctionner et empchera probablement la diffusion de nouvelles, ce qui affectera ngativement les sites d'actualits, dit-il.


 Les diteurs de presse estiment que si l'UE met en uvre l'article 11, cela leur donne une base plus solide pour rsister aux efforts de Google, jusqu'ici couronns de succs, pour les "liminer" pays par pays , a dclar M. Corrigan.  J'admire leur optimisme, mais je ne le partage pas. Les diteurs, la Commission europenne ou le Conseil ou les dputs de la commission JURI qui ont vot pour la directive n'ont fourni aucune preuve que le nouvel article 11 inverserait ou stopperait la baisse des revenus de la publicit et de la souscription aux journaux. tant donn qu'il s'agit d'une modification substantielle de la loi, ceux qui la proposent devraient dmontrer qu'elle est ncessaire, proportionne et a une probabilit suprieure  la moyenne d'atteindre les objectifs souhaits, sans causer d'effets prjudiciables plus importants. 

Pour tayer ses propos, Ray Corrigan rappelle l'chec de lois similaires en Allemagne et en Espagne. En Allemagne, une loi similaire, le jour mme de son entre en vigueur a eu une rponse de Google. Le gant de l'Internet a introduit une politique selon laquelle les sites d'actualits allemands devaient accepter explicitement que leurs contenus soient affichs dans Google Actualits ; ce que la plupart des grands diteurs allemands ont accept de faire. Pour cela, Google a t poursuivi en justice devant un tribunal de Berlin par une socit allemande de gestion des droits d'auteur. Mais le tribunal s'est content de renvoyer l'affaire devant la Cour europenne de justice. En Espagne, comme nous le savons, cela a entrain la fermeture de Google Actualits dans le pays. Ce qui indique que le gant de l'Internet ne sera pas prt  rmunrer les mdias pour diffuser leurs contenus. Il s'en est galement suivi une baisse importante du trafic de nombreux sites d'actualits.

*Mais tout nest pas perdu*

En effet, les lgislateurs europens vont se prononcer mardi prochain sur le texte de la rforme du droit dauteur. Le vote final aura donc lieu le 26 mars 2019 au Parlement Europen  

Lapprobation du Parlement europen est la dernire tape dun processus lanc par la Commission europenne il y a deux ans avec une proposition visant  protger le patrimoine culturel europen et  garantir aux diteurs, aux radiodiffuseurs et aux artistes une rmunration quitable des grandes entreprises en ligne.

Les rgles proposes obligeraient Google et dautres plateformes en ligne  signer des contrats de licence avec des musiciens, des interprtes, des auteurs, des diteurs de presse et des journalistes pour utiliser leur travail en ligne.

L'article 13 a t dclench par une ptition en ligne (www.savetheinternet.info, qui a recueilli plus de 5 millions de signatures).

*Les avis divergent*

L'article pourrait inciter les plateformes en ligne  bloquer totalement le contenu afin de limiter les risques juridiques, a dclar Kent Walker, vice-prsident charg des affaires internationales chez Google, dans un article publi plus tt ce mois-ci.

 Larticle 13 pourrait avoir un impact sur un grand nombre de plateformes, grandes et petites, dont beaucoup europennes. Certains peuvent ne pas tre en mesure de supporter ces risques , a dclar Walker.

La lgislatrice europenne Julia Reda du parti Pirate, qui a men l'opposition  certains lments des rformes, a exhort ses opposants  participer aux manifestations europennes samedi.

Les critiques disent que les filtres sont coteux et pourraient conduire  un blocage erron. Le mois dernier, la Finlande, l'Italie, le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas et la Pologne ont refus de soutenir les rformes.

Des artistes tels que les producteurs de films Pedro Almodovar et Michel Hazanavicius, Benny Andersson dAbba et lauteur Ali Smith ont manifest leur soutien  cette refonte.

Europe for Creators, qui reprsente les particuliers et les organisations des industries cratives, a exhort les lgislateurs  soutenir la rforme sans aucun changement.

 Tout amendement signifierait rompre l'accord de trilogue, ne pas laisser le temps de rexaminer un nouveau texte avant les lections europennes et laisser les citoyens europens, les entreprises et le secteur cratif  la drive sur le march unique numrique , a-t-il dclar.

Source : Reuters, Creative Commons

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Un Europen sur quatre pense que l'IA pourrait prendre de meilleures dcisions que les politiciens, d'aprs un rapport
 ::fleche::  Le blocus Huawei de Trump flchit en Europe, qui ne veux pas prendre de retard dans le dploiement de la 5G
 ::fleche::  Google va demander aux utilisateurs d'Android en Europe quel navigateur et moteur de recherche ils veulent comme applis sur leurs mobiles
 ::fleche::  40 % des  startups en IA  en Europe n'utilisent pas d'intelligence artificielle, l'IA est-il un argument pour attirer les investisseurs ?

----------


## matthius

L'article 13 prvoit de censurer ce qui est lgal.

Vous pouvez contacter votre dput de l'UE grce  blog.archive.org

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous pouvez contacter votre dput de l'UE


Si le systme d'email est configur correctement, tout ce qui vient du peuple arrive dans le dossier "SPAM".
Les dputs en ont strictement rien  foutre de voter pour quelque chose d'ultra impopulaire...
De toutes faon les dputs LREM n'ont pas le choix, si ils votent contre le parti ils seront lourdement sanctionn, comme ils ont envie de garder leur privilges ils vont se taire et viter de rflchir comme d'habitude.

----------


## marsupial

Sauf qu'il n'y a aucun dput europen faisant parti de LREM...

----------


## Sodium

Ils ne bloqueront jamais totalement le contenu puisque c'est ce qui leur rapporte de l'argent. Difficile de vendre de la pub sans le contenu produit par les vidastes, vidos pour lesquelles les vidastes ne rcoltent que des miettes des revenus publicitaires tandis que les artistes dont les oeuvres sont utilises touchent des miettes de ces miettes. O est la justice l-dedans ?

----------


## sebastiano

> Sauf qu'il n'y a aucun dput europen faisant parti de LREM...


Merci de rappeler l'vidence. ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf qu'il n'y a aucun dput europen faisant parti de LREM...


Ok pour l'instant il n'y a pas de dputs europen LREM, mais globalement les dputs LREM n'ont pas tellement le droit d'avoir une opinion lors de certains vote.
Est-il vrai que les dputs LREM sont obligs d'approuver les textes de la majorit?
Loi Travail: Les dputs de La Rpublique en marche sont-ils des moutons de Panurge?
Je voulais juste redire que des dputs qui ne font que de suivre les ordres a se trouve.

Je pense que faire de la pression sur les dputs ne sert gnralement pas  grand chose.
Mais essayez d'aller voir les dputs des groupes PPE, S&D et ADLE si vous pensez que a peut vraiment changer quelque chose...

Apparemment il y a 7 siges ADLE occup par des franais et LREM est membre d'ADLE.
- 2 siges Mouvement dmocrate (MoDem)
- 2 siges Mouvement radical, social et libral (MRSL)
- 1 sige Union des dmocrates et indpendants (UDI)
- 1 sige La Rpublique en marche (LREM)
- 1 sige Gnration citoyens (GC)
Liste des dputs europens de France de la 8e lgislature

----------


## marsupial

La directive europenne sur le copyright est adopte. Mme pas curieux de savoir qui a vot quoi. Malgr le beau temps ici, c'est une sale journe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Malgr le beau temps ici, c'est une sale journe.


Les eurodputs ont pris une mauvaise dcision.

La trs controverse rforme europenne du droit dauteur finalement adopte



> Leurodpute Julia Reda (Parti pirate, vice-prsidente du groupe des Verts-Alliance libre europenne ), en pointe dans la contestation du texte au Parlement europen, a regrett  un jour sombre pour les liberts numriques . De son ct, le gouvernement franais, qui avait soutenu le texte, *a salu par la voix de la ministre des affaires europennes et future tte de liste La Rpublique en marche (LRM) aux lections europennes, Nathalie Loiseau, la victoire des  crateurs, des artistes, de la culture europenne () contre les lobbies* . Les ayants droit ont rgulirement accus les adversaires du texte dtre manipuls ou financs par les grandes entreprises du numrique  avec des arguments parfois trs contestables.

----------


## BenoitM

> Les eurodputs ont pris une mauvaise dcision.


En gros c'est parce que la mesure est salu par LREM que c'est une mauvaise dcision?  ::):

----------


## Edrixal

> En gros c'est parce que la mesure est salu par LREM que c'est une mauvaise dcision?


Non, c'est parce que les contenues cratif vont en prendre un coup. Parce que des petites plateforme de partage vont devoir dgager car elles n'ont pas les moyens des GAFA pour automatiser les claims de vido, ect...
Mais bon ce n'est que la libert du net sur quoi on tape, pas grave hein !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> En gros c'est parce que la mesure est salu par LREM que c'est une mauvaise dcision?


Ben non je voulais juste marquer le dcalage.
Tous ceux qui taient au courant taient contre l'article 11 & 13 (maintenant 15 & 17) et c'est marrant de voir une ministre dire que c'est la victoire des  crateurs, des artistes, de la culture europenne () contre les lobbies .
Alors que ce n'est absolument pas le cas, les crateurs sur YouTube ne sont pas emball du tout par cet accord.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ben non je voulais juste marquer le dcalage.
> Tous ceux qui taient au courant taient contre l'article 11 & 13 (maintenant 15 & 17) et c'est marrant de voir une ministre dire que c'est la victoire des  crateurs, des artistes, de la culture europenne () contre les lobbies .
> Alors que ce n'est absolument pas le cas, les crateurs sur YouTube ne sont pas emball du tout par cet accord.


Le plus marrant dans sa phrase est effectivement de saluer la victoire des crateurs, artistes et autres contre les lobbies, en considrant que les ayants-droits (en grosse majorit des maisons de productions) ne font pas parti d'un lobby, et alors qu'ils veulent rcuprer tous les revenus de "crateurs" qui utilisent quelques secondes d'un truc leur appartenant plutt que de proposer un truc au pro-rata (mais a aurait rapport moins d'argent)...

----------


## Coriolan

*Le Parlement europen dit oui  la directive sur le droit d'auteur*
*un jour sombre pour les liberts numriques, selon une eurodpute*

Aprs deux ans de dbats houleux, le Parlement europen sest enfin prononc sur la rforme trs controverse sur le droit dauteur. Ce jeudi, les eurodputs ont adopt le texte de la Directive Copyright aprs un dbat qui a commenc ds la matine dans un parlement pas trs rempli.


La Directive Copyright harmonise le droit de la proprit intellectuelle dans les 27. Les points de controverse concernent surtout les articles 17 et 15 (anciennement 13 et 11). Le premier porte sur la mise en place daccords entre les plateformes comme YouTube et les ayants droit pour que ces derniers soient rmunrs lorsque leurs uvres sont utilises.

Sans accord, la plateforme en question sera tenue responsable de la publication duvres protges  un durcissement par rapport  la lgislation franaise. Autrement dit, la plateforme aura lobligation de placer des filtres de contenu comme le content ID de YouTube, une mesure qui pourrait entraner une censure gnralise des contenus publis en ligne, selon les opposants  la rforme sur le droit dauteur.

Le deuxime article controvers, en loccurrence larticle 15, prvoit que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence. Ce droit, quon appelle communment droit voisin, prend effet pendant deux ans aprs la publication de larticle, une exception est toutefois faite pour les contenus ne dpassant pas quelques mots. Le texte permettrait donc de mettre un terme au  pillage  dont sont victimes les industries culturelles et les diteurs de presse.

Ces nouvelles obligations qui visent principalement les gants du web ont t vivement dbattues dans le Parlement de Strasbourg. Les eurodputs opposs  la directive ont remis en cause les articles controverss du texte. Des dputs ont appel  supprimer larticle 13 jug comme tant dsquilibr et favorisant plus les ayants droit.

D'autres dputs ont tir lattention sur la mise en application complexe de larticle 11, qui dans le fond cherche  favoriser les diteurs de presse face aux titans couronns de succs comme Google. Mais en ralit, ces dputs craignent que cet article fasse office dentrave  la crativit et impacte les droits fondamentaux des Europens.

Pour les partisans de ce texte, il permettrait dassurer une rmunration juste des ayants droit. Selon eux, il nest pas question daffecter la libert dexpression des citoyens, une fausse crainte qui serait la consquence du lobbying massif des gants comme Google et Facebook pour faire barrage  la directive, selon Axel Voss, rapporteur de la directive sur le droit dauteur du Parti populaire europen.  plusieurs reprises, les ayants droit ont accus les opposants au texte dtre manipuls ou financs par les gants du numrique.
*
Un texte vot par 348 voix en faveur contre 274*


Dans un parlement divis, les dputs europens ont procd au vote en mi-journe. Au grand dam de la dpute Julia Reda du Parti pirate, le texte a t adopt par 348 voix en faveur contre 274. leurodpute a crit par la suite sur son compte Twitter quil sagit dun  jour sombre pour les liberts numriques . Elle a regrett aussi quune srie damendements qui aurait permis de modifier le texte ait t repousse. Le gouvernement franais, par la voix de la ministre des Affaires europennes Nathalie Loiseau, a salu une victoire des  crateurs, des artistes, de la culture europenne () contre les lobbies .

Liste des dputs europens de France ayant vot : *Pour* la directive sur les droits d'auteurs, ils sont au nombre de 62 sur 74 lus franais : Michle Alliot-Marie, Eric Andrieu, Marie-Christine Arnautu, Jean Arthuis, Guillaume Balas, Nicolas Bay, Pervenche Bers, Jolle Bergeron,  Dominique Bilde, Marie-Christine Boutonnet, Jos Bov, Steeve Briois, Alain Cadec, Jean-Marie Cavada, Aymeric Chauprade, Jacques Colombier, Thierry Cornillet, Arnaud Danjean, Michel Dantin, Rachida Dati, Anglique Delahaye, Geoffroy Didier, Sylvie Goddyn, Bruno Gollnisch, Franoise Grossette,     Sylvie Guillaume, Brice Hortefeux, Jean-Franois Jalkh, France Jamet, Marc Joulaud, Philippe Juvin, Patricia Lalonde, Alain Lamassoure, Jrme Lavrilleux, Gilles Lebreton, Christelle Lechevalier, Patrick Le Hyaric, Philippe Loiseau, Louis-Joseph Manscour, Dominique Martin, Edouard Martin, Emmanuel Maurel, Karine Gloanec Maurin, Bernard Monot, Nadine Morano, Elisabeth Morin-Chartier, Jolle Mlin, Sophie Montel, Renaud Muselier, Mireille d Ornano, Vincent Peillon, Franck Proust, Christine Revault dAllonnes Bonnefoy, Dominique Riquet, Robert Rochefort, Virginie Rozire, Anne Sander, Tokia Safi, Jean-Luc Schaffhauser, Isabelle Thomas, Mylne Troszczynski, Marie-Pierre Vieu.
*Absention* : Karima DELLI, Yannick JADOT, Eva JOLY, Michle RIVASI. *Contre* : Younous OMARJEE, Marie-Christine VERGIAT

*Sources* : Le Monde, Rsultats du vote. 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quel est selon vous le grand gagnant de cette adoption du texte de la Directive Copyright ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous d'accord que cette rforme va affecter les droits fondamentaux des Europens ?


*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Directive copyright : la version finale est enfin prte. L'EFF explique comment les entreprises US pourraient en profiter
 ::fleche::  Google prvient que les sites d'informations risquent de perdre 45% de leur trafic, si l'UE ratifie sa rforme du droit d'auteur
 ::fleche::  Google va demander aux utilisateurs d'Android en Europe quel navigateur et moteur de recherche ils veulent comme applis sur leurs mobiles

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai l'impression que la ralit de la loi c'est un truc du genre "T'as utilis 3 secondes de musique protg par le droit d'auteur alors on te censure ta vido" et de l'autre ct t'as la loi racont par les politiques "C'est gnial on a sauv les peuples europens, on est vraiment trop fort, on lutte contre les grosses entreprises US".

EXCLUSIF. Goldman, Guetta, Renaud, Louane, IAM, Zaz... L'appel de 171 artistes pour dfendre le droit d'auteur



> En votant la directive sur le droit dauteur, vous direz au monde non seulement que lEurope sait *dfendre les intrts de ses peuples mieux que ces gants qui prtendent le faire  leur place, mais aussi quelle reste fidle  ses *valeurs,  cette dmocratie invente sur son continent il y a 2.500 ans et qui continue de guider lhumanit.
> 
> Mesdames et Messieurs les eurodputs, lEurope et le monde vous regardent."


Goldman, Louane, Guetta... 171 artistes franais soutiennent la rforme du droit d'auteur



> Des arguments rejets par les artistes signataires de la tribune. "*Nous dfendons l'intrt gnral et pas seulement des intrts privs, car nous ne dfendons rien d'autre que notre bien commun le plus prcieux, une certaine ide de la dmocratie*", assurent-ils. Et, s'adressant aux eurodputs, ils plaident qu'en votant le projet de directive, ils prouveront que "*l'Europe sait dfendre les intrts de ses peuples mieux que ces gants qui prtendent le faire  leur place*".


Alors dj je trouve que c'est un se la pter que de dire que des nations europennes guident l'humanit, on oublie un peu la Chine, la Perse, l'Amrique du Sud, etc.
Quand il s'agit de soutenir les gilets jaunes il n'y a que Francis Lalanne et Dieudonn, mais alors quand c'est pour les droits d'auteurs l ya du monde.




> Le deuxime article controvers, en loccurrence larticle 15, prvoit que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence. Ce droit, quon appelle communment droit voisin, prend effet pendant deux ans aprs la publication de larticle, une exception est toutefois faite pour les contenus ne dpassant pas quelques mots. Le texte permettrait donc de mettre un terme au  pillage  dont sont victimes les industries culturelles et les diteurs de presse.


Est-ce que a veut dire qu'il sera interdit de citer un article et de poster un lien ?

----------


## Edrixal

> Est-ce que a veut dire qu'il sera interdit de citer un article et de poster un lien ?


Alors d'aprs la lois, pas si ce n'est que *quelques mots*. Le *quelques mots* tant bien entendu laisser libre d'apprciation !  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

Encore une fois l'Allemagne qui impose sa vue sur le droit Franais  ::):

----------


## Mdinoc

> Encore une fois l'Allemagne qui impose sa vue sur le droit Franais


Srement pas, c'est le gouvernement franais qui poussait le plus fort, ils se sont carrment disputs avec les allemands car ceux-ci n'allaient pas assez loin!

----------


## Doksuri

> Le *quelques mots* tant bien entendu laisser libre d'apprciation !


ca veut dire qu'on est oblige de citer tous les dictionnaires en lignes, car ils ont deja repertories tous les mots...


deja 65300 resultats si on recherche "libre d'apprciation" ... faut tous les citer ?

----------


## kain_tn

> [...] Le gouvernement franais, par la voix de la ministre des Affaires europennes Nathalie Loiseau, a salu une victoire des  crateurs, des artistes, de la culture europenne () contre les lobbies .


C'est amusant car c'est quand mme l'exact contraire.

----------


## Mdinoc

Moi a ne m'amuse pas, a m'horripile.
Et a me fait lui souhaiter les pires maux.

----------


## Sodium

Oulala oui, c'est salauds d'artistes et rdacteurs qui veulent tre pays pour leur travail. C'est quand que vous distribuez votre travail de dveloppeur gratuitement sinon?  ::):

----------


## Edrixal

> Oulala oui, c'est salauds d'artistes et rdacteurs qui veulent tre pays pour leur travail. C'est quand que vous distribuez votre travail de dveloppeur gratuitement sinon?


C'est pas ce que font les contributeurs aux projets OpenSource ?  ::roll:: 

Sinon, les artistes sont dj payer. On parle pas de vido qui pompe le travail d'un autre. On parle de vido qui vont utiliser comme support une partie d'une chanson, quelques extrait d'un film, un stream de JV, qui vont tre pnaliser.
Le genre de truc qui normalement est autoriser par la lois Franaise et passe sans problme  la tl, mais qui sur internet est interdit.

Mais oui il faut soutenir les artistes qui vont pouvoir prendre les revenus complet d'une vido de 30 minutes parce que la musique qui est diffus entre 15m13 et 15m28 leur appartient. Salaud de Youtubeur, ils ont qu'a prendre des musiques libre de droit. Qui quant elles seront acheter par un mec pourra venir rcuprer le pactole :')

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oulala oui, c'est salauds d'artistes et rdacteurs qui veulent tre pays pour leur travail.


Normalement il y a une histoire de "faire-use" t'as le droit d'utiliser un petit extrait d'un morceau de musique, d'une vido, d'une image, etc.
Il y a des gens qui passent des centaines d'heures  produire une vido et ils se font dmontiser pour 3s de musique.




> C'est quand que vous distribuez votre travail de dveloppeur gratuitement sinon?


Certains font de l'open source.
Il existe des licences "vous avez le droit dutiliser ce code".

===
Sur Twitter beaucoup de gens disent que a n'est applicable, a ne changera rien comme Hadopi.
Mais il est probable qu'ils se plantent.

----------


## Sodium

> Certains font de l'open source.
> Il existe des licences "vous avez le droit dutiliser ce code"..


Certes, mais pour la majorit il s'agit de projets  ct de leur principale source de revenus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ct de leur principale source de revenus.


La plupart des gens travaillent pour une entreprise, c'est l'entreprise qui fait les rgles.
Mais sinon oui, t'essaies de crer un logiciel pour le vendre.

Mais prenez par exemple le streaming de jeux-vido, quand MisterMV joue  FTL et qu'il y a des milliers de spectateurs, ceux qui ont fait FTL sont content qu'on donne de la visibilit  leur jeu.
C'est pareille avec les Memes.
Quand quelqu'un voit a :

Il se dit "Pure mais a a l'air gnial comme srie il faut absolument que je regarde a !".

----------


## Sodium

Tu cites une srie qui a des millions de fans, moi je te parle plutt des intermitents qui aimeraient dj parvenir  se verser un SMIC.

----------


## Ryu2000

> moi je te parle plutt des intermitents qui aimeraient dj parvenir  se verser un SMIC.


Ben a va FTL c'est pas un truc gigantesque non plus...
Mais aprs ouais effectivement Futurama est une des sries les plus connues.

Par contre je ne vois pas le lien entre les intermittents et les articles 11 & 13 (15 & 17).
Je ne pense pas que les youtubeurs volent aux intermittents par exemple.
Les vidastes sont des gens qui ont du mal  gnrer un revenu,  cause d'adblock...
Bon pour certains a va ils font des placements de produits et des oprations spciales.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> moi je te parle plutt des intermitents qui aimeraient dj parvenir  se verser un SMIC.


Parce que si un Youtubeur utilise 3s de leur travail pour illustrer un propos ou un blague, cela joue sur leur salaire qu'ils ont dj touch pour ce travail en question ? 

Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport...  ::weird:: 


Surtout que les claims de vidos, dans 95% des cas facile, c'est pas le petit intermittent inconnu qui le fait (il n'a clairement pas le temps ni les moyens de passer son temps sur Youtube  aller regarder toutes les vidos pour faire des claims manuels), c'est les grosses maisons de productions pour des trucs hyper connus qui ont rapport des millions... Faut arrter de se moquer du monde 5mn quand mme.  ::mouarf:: 

Surtout que le Youtubeur va vouloir que sa rfrence parle au plus grand nombre, il va donc en gnral utiliser un truc archiconnu donc pas le travail d'un illustre inconnu trouv au fin fond du web. ^^

Quand un Youtubeur utilise 5s de la bande son d'un film comme Indiana Jones ou Star Wars, donc des films qui ont t rentabilis depuis des annes, et dont l'utilisation de ces 5s de bande son ne portera aucun prjudice sur des ventes quelconques et dont toutes les personnes qui ont travaill dessus ont dj t payes (voir sont mortes pour certaines), faut m'expliquer en quoi lui prendre tous les revenus de son travail  lui (autre que ces 5s de bande son), est juste ? 

Sachant qu'il faut arrter de voir tous les Youtubeurs comme des superstars qui sont blinds hein, en France ils ne sont pas trs nombreux  en vivre (d'ailleurs aucun ne vit des revenus des visionnages, c'est les abonnements, les dons, le merchandising, les sponsors et oprations spciales qui les font vivre pour ceux qui s'en sortent, et tout cela ils l'ont gagn via leur travail de cration de faon gnral, pas juste en utilisant 3s de bande son ou de film par-ci par-l  :;): ). 

Je pense qu'il y a une lgre confusion avec le piratage pour le coup, o l oui, il pourrait y avoir perte de revenus (mme si la aussi moindre que ce qu'affirme les maisons de productions et o c'est en effet plus problmatique pour les petits indpendants).

----------


## stardeath

c'est assez marrant que certains parlent de youtube, car le systme de quelques secondes, de mettons star wars, avec le revenu *entier* de la vido qui part aux ayants droit, a fait dj plusieurs mois voir annes que a existent, et il a pas fallu attendre la directive europenne pour a. (et on me fera pas croire que c'tait pour se prparer  cette directive, quand tu prpares l'application d'une punition, tu punis pas, tu expliques/duques)

a serait donc pas mal de pas lui mettre la peste et le cholra sur le dos de cette directive, l'un des 2 flaux existe depuis bien longtemps ...

----------


## Mdinoc

Oui mais avant il n'tait pas inscrit dans la loi.
Et la plupart du temps, il dmontisait la vido plutt que l'interdire (mme s'il l'interdisait aussi pour certaines).

----------


## stardeath

d'o le fait que j'ai spar la peste du cholra.
je ne suis pas crateur moi mme, mais de mon point de vu, interdire ou montiser pour quelqu'un d'autre revient au mme : du travail dans le vent.
et la consquence est un youtube qui est de plus en plus comme la tl.

je ne juge pas la directive, mais bien youtube qui semble de base trs proactif ds qu'il s'agit de refiler du pognon aux ayants droit au dtriment de ceux qui font qu'on va sur youtube.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> c'est assez marrant que certains parlent de youtube, car le systme de quelques secondes, de mettons star wars, avec le revenu *entier* de la vido qui part aux ayants droit, *a fait dj plusieurs mois voir annes que a existent*, et il a pas fallu attendre la directive europenne pour a. (et on me fera pas croire que c'tait pour se prparer  cette directive, quand tu prpares l'application d'une punition, tu punis pas, tu expliques/duques)


Oui et le robot Content-ID a justement t mis en place par rapport  ces histoires de droit d'auteurs et cette loi, que tu y crois ou non. Avant les claims devaient tre fait manuellement, donc ils taient quand mme beaucoup plus rares.

Et en soit, il n'y a rien a expliquer / duquer, les Youtubers savent dj ce qu'ils font, sauf que normalement, il y a une exception aux droits d'auteurs, pour faire de la parodie ou autres, (et aux USA, il y a les histoires de Fair Use), donc ils ont thoriquement "le droit" de le faire, mais les maisons de productions, et nos lus, n'en ont strictement rien  faire. De plus, depuis le dbut les Youtubers savaient que si cela passait, ils allait devoir se rabattre sur des musiques libre de droit et autres, ils n'ont pas  tre "duqu", ne t'inquites pas qu'ils connaissent leur boulot mieux que toi ou que les politiciens. ^^ 

Youtube a mis ce robot en place, pour ne pas tre emmerd au dernier moment par l'UE si la loi passait, surtout qu'un tel robot ne se fait pas en 5mn, et qu'il fallait l'affiner avant, la preuve, a fait des mois qu'il est sorti, et il fait encore des erreurs de signalement, donc ils ont au contraire trs bien fait (de leur point de vue bien sr) de s'y prendre  l'avance.


EDIT :




> je ne juge pas la directive, mais bien youtube qui semble de base *trs proactif* ds qu'il s'agit de refiler du pognon aux ayants droit au dtriment de ceux qui font qu'on va sur youtube.


Vu qu'en cas de problme d'utilisation de contenu copyright par les crateurs, c'est / c'tait prvu que cela soit Youtube qui soit tenu pour responsable, c'est normal qu'ils aient t proactif hein, ils n'avaient pas envie de payer  la place des crateurs... C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que leur robot est aussi strict et strike tout, mme le fair use ou la parodie, pour ne rien laisser passer et  la limite destriker aprs coup si le crateur arrive (bon courage)  prouver qu'il est dans son bon droit.

Il y a pleins de points sur lesquels on peut critiquer Youtube, mais pour le coup, le problme vient bien de cette directive, en l'tat, qui est inapplicable de toutes faons, et compltement injuste (elle aurait du prvoir une montisation pour les maisons de productions au pro-rata d'utilisation de leur produit, et laisser le reste au crateur).

----------


## Ryu2000

> il y a une exception aux droits d'auteurs, pour faire de la parodie ou autres


La loi est floue et ce n'est pas la mme aux USA et en France.
Il faudrait la clarifier pour permettre aux vidastes de pouvoir utiliser des extraits duvres sans perdre la montisation.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La loi est floue *et ce n'est pas la mme aux USA et en France.*


Oui c'est exactement ce que j'ai crit dans la parenthse juste aprs...





> Il faudrait la clarifier pour permettre aux vidastes de pouvoir utiliser des extraits duvres sans perdre la montisation.


Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de flou ? Faudrait surtout que les maisons de production respectent le truc c'est tout. ^^

----------


## Sodium

> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de flou ? Faudrait surtout que les maisons de production respectent le truc c'est tout. ^^


Il faudrait aussi qu'il y ait des humains chez Youtube pour s'assurer de la lgitimit du claim histoire d'arrter les trucs du genre morceau libre de droits en plus interprt par l'auteur de la vido. Mais c'est sans doute beaucoup demander...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il faudrait aussi qu'il y ait des humains chez Youtube pour s'assurer de la lgitimit du claim histoire d'arrter les trucs du genre morceau libre de droits en plus interprt par l'auteur de la vido. Mais c'est sans doute beaucoup demander...


C'est pour cela qu'il y a un systme de recours (mais si cela aboutit rarement je vous l'accorde), et ces cas l sont trs loin d'tre la majorit, faut pas exagrer non plus... De plus maintenant, il y a une bonne partie qui sont strike direct par le robot qui comme je le disais est effectivement loin d'tre parfait. Aprs pour les claims manuels c'est effectivement plus problmatique, mais c'est comme les socits de type "pattent troll", le manque de moral et l'appat du gain de certaine dpasse le cadre de la directive ou de Youtube, et svissait dj avant de toutes faons.

Bref, aller chercher les 0.00001% de cas qui posent problme, pour remettre en cause TOUT le systme, c'est lgrement mesquin.

Bizarrement ces claims manuels ne posaient pas de problmes  grand monde avant la directive, et que le petit auteur inconnu se faisait piquer sa montisation par une grosse maison de production, ne faisait ni chaud ni froid  la plupart. Surtout que dans ce cas l, pourquoi porter tout le blme sur Youtube, et pas sur la maison de production qui claim ce qui ne lui appartient pas ?  ::weird:: 

Au final, on a surtout l'impression que vous voulez taper sur Youtube, peu importe la raison.  :;): 


Edit : 

ne pas oublier non plus que certaines maisons de production paient des socits tierces pour aller faire les claims  leur place, donc il peut arriver aussi que ces socits tierces fassent un peu de zle et strike un peu  l'arrache. 

Donc le problme est li  X intervenants, tout mettre sur le dos de Youtube est un peu facile.  ::): 

Des humains il y en a, aprs sont-ils assez nombreux pour le boulot  faire, la par contre, je ne saurais dire et c'est peut-tre l que je peux rejoindre votre point de vue.

----------


## Sodium

> Bizarrement ces claims manuels ne posaient pas de problmes  grand monde avant la directive, et que le petit auteur inconnu se faisait piquer sa montisation par une grosse maison de production, ne faisait ni chaud ni froid  la plupart. Surtout que dans ce cas l, pourquoi porter tout le blme sur Youtube, *et pas sur la maison de production qui claim ce qui ne lui appartient pas ?*


Parce qu'il ne faut pas esprer des maisons de production qu'elles arrtent de se comporter de manire non-thique si l'on ne les en empche pas.
C'est un peu comme si la seule stratgie pour la scurit routire tait de dire aux conducteurs "il faudrait que vous arrtiez de rouler trop vite et de picoler avant de prendre le volant siouplat"




> ne pas oublier non plus que certaines maisons de production paient des socits tierces pour aller faire les claims  leur place, donc il peut arriver aussi que ces socits tierces fassent un peu de zle et strike un peu  l'arrache.


Je pense que c'est un peu ce que leurs clients attendent d'elles en fait  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Parce qu'il ne faut pas esprer des maisons de production qu'elles arrtent de se comporter de manire non-thique si l'on ne les en empche pas.
> C'est un peu comme si la seule stratgie pour la scurit routire tait de dire aux conducteurs "il faudrait que vous arrtiez de rouler trop vite et de picoler avant de prendre le volant siouplat"


Sauf qu'encore une fois, il y a plusieurs milliers d'heures de vidos uploades chaque seconde sur Youtube, donc potentiellement des milliers voir des dizaines de milliers de claim  traiter chaque seconde. Sans parler des claims rtrocactif (des maisons de productions remontent sur les vidos datant de plusieurs annes pour les faire dmontiser, avec parfois des trucs libre de droit qui ont t rachet entre temps). 

Est-ce que vous avez une ide du nombre de personnes qu'il faudrait pour grer cela pour qu'il n'y ai aucun claim injustifi ? 

Donc oui, Youtube strike, et ensuite traite seulement les recours pour strike injustifi, car cela crme grandement le boulot  faire, mme si il en reste beaucoup.

Certains peuvent trouver cela injuste ou abus ou je ne sais quoi, mais du point de vue de Youtube, cela reste quand mme  priori le plus optimis et pratique pour eux.

Personnellement, j'ai vraiment du mal  voir comment ils pourraient mettre en place un systme 100% parfait ? (et encore moins avec cette directive, pour rester dans le sujet).

----------


## stardeath

> Oui et le robot Content-ID a justement t mis en place par rapport  ces histoires de droit d'auteurs et cette loi, que tu y crois ou non. Avant les claims devaient tre fait manuellement, donc ils taient quand mme beaucoup plus rares.


tu sembles bien boire les paroles de saint youtube visiblement, les problmes de montisation, content id ou non date de bien avant cette fameuse directive ...
de plus, cette directive ne concerne que l'europe en principe, pourquoi appliquer ce content id au monde entier dans ce cas?
punition collective? occasion  saisir pour caresser les ayants droit dans le sens du poil?
le content id n'aurait t appliqu que pour les vidos en provenance d'europe (techniquement possible), j'aurais pu comprendre, mais pas l dsol, et encore une fois je trouve youtube trs (trop) proactif sur ce sujet.




> Il y a pleins de points sur lesquels on peut critiquer Youtube, mais pour le coup, le problme vient bien de cette directive, en l'tat, qui est inapplicable de toutes faons, et compltement injuste (elle aurait du prvoir une montisation pour les maisons de productions au pro-rata d'utilisation de leur produit, et laisser le reste au crateur).


youtube mme avant cette directive n'a jamais appliqu de prorata, le fair use, a n'a jamais exist sur youtube, avant tu passais plus ou moins dans les mailles du filet, cette directive ne change rien.
de plus non applicable, visiblement si, tu dis toi mme que youtube s'y prpare depuis de long mois.  ::lol:: 

je rpte, il est extrmement proactif quand il s'agit des ayants droit  ::whistle:: 
(de l  dire que a l'arrange, il n'y a qu'un pas, en une directive, l'europe confirme tre le mchant du point de vu du monde entier, les petites plateformes ne pourront jamais appliquer la mesure et youtube, le seul qui en est capable techniquement, sort comme chevalier blanc, seul en lice, et confirme sa position vis  vis des ayants droit et annonceurs, une victoire complte en somme)

----------


## Ecthelion2

> tu sembles bien boire les paroles de saint youtube visiblement, les problmes de montisation, content id ou non date de bien avant cette fameuse directive ...


Et comme je le disais avant cette directive, je n'ai pas vu grand monde venir dfendre les crateurs... Et les problmes de montisation, bien moins nombreux  l'poque, ne sont pas que du fait de Youtube... 





> de plus, cette directive ne concerne que l'europe en principe, pourquoi appliquer ce content id au monde entier dans ce cas?
> 
> punition collective? occasion  saisir pour caresser les ayants droit dans le sens du poil?
> le content id n'aurait t appliqu que pour les vidos en provenance d'europe (techniquement possible), j'aurais pu comprendre, mais pas l dsol, et encore une fois je trouve youtube trs (trop) proactif sur ce sujet.


Vous avez visiblement des lacunes sur le fonctionnement des histoires de droits d'auteurs... 

Si cela avait t limit  l'Europe, cela n'aurait pnalis que les crateurs europens, et donc un crateur hors europe aurait pu utiliser des musiques ou des extraits de films franais par exemple, sans en payer les droits... Le but des maisons de productions, c'est d'empcher l'utilisation de leurs productions  tous ceux qui ne paient pas les droits, europens ou pas...  ::roll:: 

De plus, des trucs du mme genre que cette directive se prpare galement aux USA.





> youtube mme avant cette directive n'a jamais appliqu de prorata,


Car ce n'est pas du ressort de Youtube seul ?  ::roll:: 

Ce n'est pas Youtube qui dcide  la place de la maison de production ou de la loi, concernant la rpartition des gains, si en ce moment des lois passe au niveau des droits d'auteur, c'est pour justement mettre un cadre  tout cela. C'est dans cette directive que cette histoire de pro-rata aurait du tre inscrite.





> *le fair use, a n'a jamais exist sur youtube*, avant tu passais plus ou moins dans les mailles du filet, cette directive ne change rien.


Dixit qui ? Vous ? 

Des gens qui se sont fait strike ? Respectaient-ils le fair-use  100% ? 




> de plus non applicable, visiblement si, tu dis toi mme que youtube s'y prpare depuis de long mois.


L'ensemble est inapplicable en l'tat oui, je vous rappelle que cette directive ne concerne pas que l'utilisation d'extraits de musique ou de vidos chez les Youtubeurs...




> je rpte, il est extrmement proactif quand il s'agit des ayants droit


Comme le serait n'importe quel socit vis  vis de mastodontes reprsentants des milliards de dollars et pouvant vous coller un procs au cul pour la moindre vido... 

Youtube n'est pas un service philanthropique, mais une socit prive dont le but est de faire de l'argent hein, bien sr qu'elle va faire son possible pour viter au plus les emmerdes, comme TOUTES les socits.





> (de l  dire que a l'arrange, il n'y a qu'un pas, en une directive, l'europe confirme tre le mchant du point de vu du monde entier, *les petites plateformes ne pourront jamais appliquer la mesure* et youtube, le seul qui en est capable techniquement, sort comme chevalier blanc, seul en lice, et confirme sa position vis  vis des ayants droit et annonceurs, une victoire complte en somme)


Pour rappel galement, la directive ne s'applique pas  toutes les plates-formes, il y a certaines conditions  remplir pour y tre soumis, les plates-formes trop petites ne sont pas concernes de toutes faons.

J'ai quand mme l'impression que vous parlez de tout cela sans matriser le contenu de la directive en question...

----------


## stardeath

:facepalm: je rappelle, dixit moi : je ne juge pas la directive, mais bien youtube qui semble de base trs proactif ds qu'il s'agit de refiler du pognon aux ayants droit au dtriment de ceux qui font qu'on va sur youtube.

donc non, je ne parle pas de la directive, a implique donc que je n'ai pas besoin de connatre le contenu de la directive, juste de savoir que mme sans la directive, youtube tait dj trs proactif.
j'ai pas besoin non plus de connatre le contenu de la directive pour dire que une vido qui enfreint les lois d'un pays peut tre au minimum bloque dans ce pays en question.
pareil pour dire que les petits s'craseront encore plus sous le poids de youtube.

donc je confirme vos propos :




> J'ai quand mme l'impression que vous parlez de tout cela sans matriser le contenu de la directive en question...


je n'ai pas besoin de cette connaissance pour juger les actions de youtube qui datent de bien avant l'annonce de cette directive, merci ^^

----------


## Ecthelion2

> :facepalm: je rappelle, dixit moi : je ne juge pas la directive, mais bien youtube qui semble de base trs proactif ds qu'il s'agit de refiler du pognon aux ayants droit au dtriment de ceux qui font qu'on va sur youtube.
> 
> donc non, je ne parle pas de la directive, a implique donc que je n'ai pas besoin de connatre le contenu de la directive, juste de savoir que mme sans la directive, youtube tait dj trs proactif.


Et comme dj expliqu c'est normal. C'est ce que ferait n'importe quelle socit.

Je vais tre un peu cynique, mais si Youtube est tant le diable que cela, libre aux crateurs de faire comme certains, genre Karim Debbache, d'assumer leur position et de retourner faire 3 vues et demi sur Dailymotion par exemple (bien que mme Karim n'y publie que son contenu solo, et soit retourn faire de la co-criture avec JDG sur Youtube.  ::D: ). 





> j'ai pas besoin non plus de connatre le contenu de la directive pour dire que une vido qui enfreint les lois d'un pays peut tre au minimum bloque dans ce pays en question.


Car ce n'est pas une question de loi, mais de droits d'auteurs, droits d'auteurs qui sont ngocis dans tous les pays, d'ailleurs pour un mme film, suivant ton pays, tu ne devras pas payer les droits  la mme socit de recouvrement de droits.

Alors certes, y'a pas besoin de matriser la directive, mais faut quand mme savoir un minimum de quoi on parle...





> pareil pour dire que les petits s'craseront encore plus sous le poids de youtube.


Quel rapport avec les petits ? 

Au contraire, si Youtube c'est tant le mal que cela, tout le monde devrait se ruer chez les gentilles petites plates-formes qui devraient donc exploser (et du coup se retrouver soumises  la directive...  ::ptdr:: ). 





> je n'ai pas besoin de cette connaissance pour juger les actions de youtube qui datent de bien avant l'annonce de cette directive, merci ^^


Actions qui n'avaient rien de commun avec ce qui se passe depuis l'annonce de la directive et la mise en place du Content-ID. Et pourquoi donc ne pas avoir post / fait de ptition ou que sais-je  l'poque ? Quel intrt de se plaindre d'un truc X annes aprs alors que cela ne fonctionne mme plus comme a ? J'ai vraiment du mal  voir l'intrt.

Et surtout encore une fois, j'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi ne s'en prendre qu' Youtube, qui ne fait qu'appliquer ce qu'on lui demande...

----------


## stardeath

> Et comme dj expliqu c'est normal. C'est ce que ferait n'importe quelle socit.
> 
> Je vais tre un peu cynique, mais si Youtube est tant le diable que cela, libre aux crateurs de faire comme certains, genre Karim Debbache, d'assumer leur position et de retourner faire 3 vues et demi sur Dailymotion par exemple (bien que mme Karim n'y publie que son contenu solo, et soit retourn faire de la co-criture avec JDG sur Youtube. ).


tu veux dire aprs avoir fait un joli financement participatif? je suis trs content pour lui, j'aime son contenu, mais il n'a pas fait 3 vues et demi sur dailymotion vu qu'il s'est fait financer avant ...




> Car ce n'est pas une question de loi, mais de droits d'auteurs, droits d'auteurs qui sont ngocis dans tous les pays, d'ailleurs pour un mme film, suivant ton pays, tu ne devras pas payer les droits  la mme socit de recouvrement de droits.
> 
> Alors certes, y'a pas besoin de matriser la directive, mais faut quand mme savoir un minimum de quoi on parle...


y a pas du tout besoin de savoir un minimum (dj vous parliez de matriser, donc a part mal) quand on voit ce qui existe dj SANS cette directive.




> Quel rapport avec les petits ? 
> 
> Au contraire, si Youtube c'est tant le mal que cela, tout le monde devrait se ruer chez les gentilles petites plates-formes qui devraient donc exploser (et du coup se retrouver soumises  la directive... ).


:facepalm 2nde dition: a parle de dailymotion et de potentiellement 3 vues, et a s'tonne que tout le monde ne va pas chez les "gentils" concurrents, o comment en 2 phrases, dire tout et son contraire.




> Actions qui n'avaient rien de commun avec ce qui se passe depuis l'annonce de la directive et la mise en place du Content-ID. Et pourquoi donc ne pas avoir post / fait de ptition ou que sais-je  l'poque ? Quel intrt de se plaindre d'un truc X annes aprs alors que cela ne fonctionne mme plus comme a ? J'ai vraiment du mal  voir l'intrt.
> 
> Et surtout encore une fois, j'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi ne s'en prendre qu' Youtube, qui ne fait qu'appliquer ce qu'on lui demande...


vous avez dcid que a n'a rien de commun, alors que la ralit est tout autre, c'est ce que je me tue  dire, youtube n'a jamais attendu cette foutu directive pour tout ce qui est contrle des droits.
la directive n'est qu'une excuse pour mettre a sur le dos d'une tierce partie. et l'avoir appliqu au monde entier montre bien que c'tait une occasion en or pour restreindre encore plus la montisation des vidos.

je sais pas ce qu'il vous faut de plus.

de plus on ne s'en prend pas qu' youtube, j'ai fait la remarque sur youtube principalement pour dire que youtube faisait dj beaucoup avant mme que cette directive n'arrive sur la table.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> tu veux dire aprs avoir fait un joli financement participatif? je suis trs content pour lui, j'aime son contenu, mais il n'a pas fait 3 vues et demi sur dailymotion vu qu'il s'est fait financer avant ...


Quel rapport entre le financement et le nombre de vue ?  ::ptdr:: 

Peu importe comment est financ son projet (avant ou aprs), cela n'a rien  voir avec le nombre de personne qui vont visionner le projet en question. Le mode de financement ne change que ce que lui gagne, pas le nombre de vues... 





> y a pas du tout besoin de savoir un minimum (dj vous parliez de matriser, donc a part mal) quand on voit ce qui existe dj SANS cette directive.


Bah vu que vous rpondez  ct sur tous les points, un peu si quand mme... Ca vite de dire n'importe quoi.





> :facepalm 2nde dition: a parle de dailymotion et de potentiellement 3 vues, et a s'tonne que tout le monde ne va pas chez les "gentils" concurrents, o comment en 2 phrases, dire tout et son contraire.


Aucune contradiction dans mon propos, au contraire je dis justement que si vous considrez que Youtube c'est le diable, pourquoi tout le monde ne change pas de plate-forme ? 

Au final, vous rlez tous sur Youtube, mais tout le monde y reste, car malgr tous ces soit-disant problmes de montisation permanents, c'est la plate-forme qui offre le plus de visibilit et le plus de gain... Du coup c'est bien beau de se plaindre, mais au final  l'heure actuelle, l'herbe n'est pas plus verte ailleurs malheureusement.





> vous avez dcid que a n'a rien de commun, alors que la ralit est tout autre, c'est ce que je me tue  dire, youtube n'a jamais attendu cette foutu directive pour tout ce qui est contrle des droits.
> la directive n'est qu'une excuse pour mettre a sur le dos d'une tierce partie. et l'avoir appliqu au monde entier montre bien que c'tait une occasion en or pour restreindre encore plus la montisation des vidos.


Alors :

- je n'ai pas dit que Youtube avait attendu la directive, mais que c'tait beaucoup moins prononc avant, puisque c'tait exclusivement du claim manuel. De plus malgr ce que vous dites, avant Youtube s'en balanait un peu puisque si une vido utilisait des trucs sous droits d'auteurs cela ne la concernait pas. Maintenant du fait de la directive, c'est Youtube qui est considr responsable de ce qu'elle hberge, et c'est donc Youtube qui sera poursuivi par les ayant-droits, normal qu'ils aient mis les bouchs doubles pour protger leurs fesses.

- si la dmontisation taient dj vraiment si prononce et si systmatique que vous le dites, pourquoi les Youtubers ont attendu le robot Content-ID et la directive pour vraiment s'en plaindre ? C'est bien qu'avant ce n'tait pas suffisamment impactant pour les empcher de vivre de leurs crations.   ::aie:: 

- c'est dploy partout dans le monde, car comme je vous l'ai dit, les droits d'auteurs sont valables partout dans le monde... Ce n'est pas parce que j'habite aux USA que je peux utiliser une chanson franaise dans ma vido sans payer les droits... 

- Que cela soit le Youtubeur ou les ayants-droits qui reoivent la montisation, cela ne change strictement rien pour Youtube hein... Au contraire,  mon avis c'est mme plus valable pour Youtube que cela soit le Youtubeur, car comme il a moins de pouvoir et de moyens de pression, ils doivent pouvoir lui en garder une plus grosse partie. Expliquez-nous concrtement qu'est-ce que cela apporte  Youtube de "mettre a sur le dos d'une tierce partie. et l'avoir appliqu au monde entier montre bien que c'tait une occasion en or pour restreindre encore plus la montisation des vidos." ? Qu'est-ce que Youtube y gagne ? 

Dj vous confondez plusieurs choses :

- dans la plupart des cas, la vido a ses droits rclams et donc la montisation part aux ayants-droits, la vido n'est pas compltement dmontise hein. C'est juste que l'argent change de poche.

- en gnral, pour qu'une vido soit compltement dmontise, c'est que cela a touch  des sujets un peu sensible interdit par la plate-forme, et dans ce cas l, personne ne touche d'argent (mais cela n'a strictement rien  voir avec ce dont on parle).

Donc si une vido est compltement dmontise, personne ne touche d'argent, mme pas Youtube, vu qu'il n'y a plus de publicits sur la vido, et que Youtube justement, prlve une partie des revenus des pubs sur les vidos des crateurs... Vous rlez sur un truc dont vous ne comprenez mme pas le fonctionnement...





> je sais pas ce qu'il vous faut de plus.


Des arguments cohrents en rapport avec le sujet ? Rien que votre argument sur le fait que cela soit dploy partout et pas seulement en Europe montre votre mconnaissance du fonctionnement des droits d'auteurs...





> *de plus on ne s'en prend pas qu' youtube*, j'ai fait la remarque sur youtube principalement pour dire que youtube faisait dj beaucoup avant mme que cette directive n'arrive sur la table.


Je ne vous ai pas vu critiquer les autres plates-formes (vidos ou pas d'ailleurs car encore une fois cette directive ne concerne pas que les vidos, mais aussi la presse et autres)), ni les ayants-droits, ni qui que ce soit d'autre pourtant... 


Qu'on se comprenne bien, malgr les apparences et vos accusations, je ne cherche pas  dfendre Youtube, j'ai sign la ptition contre cette directive, je suis pour essayer de trouver la meilleur solution pour les crateurs (d'o mes arguments sur le pro-rata) et tout le tintouin. Mais cela n'empche pas d'essayer de rester objectif, et la majorit de vos arguments montrent juste que vous n'avez pas trs bien tudi le sujet, car ils sont "lgrement" bancals.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel rapport entre le financement et le nombre de vue ?


En principe les vidastes gagnent de l'argent grce  la publicit, plus une vido montis est regard plus elle gnrera d'argent. (normalement les vidastes se financent comme a)
 l'poque des web tv, certaines sont parties chez Dailymotion car la pub tait mieux pay, mais l'audience tait plus faible donc elles sont revenues sur Twitch.

 cause d'adblock, maintenant c'est oprations spciales, placement de produit, financement participatif...  ::(: 
D'ailleurs en parlant de financement participatif, je ne sais plus si je l'ai dis mais l'auteur de l'actu anime demande un financement pour raliser une BD : Effondrement.

----------


## stardeath

> Quel rapport entre le financement et le nombre de vue ? 
> 
> Peu importe comment est financ son projet (avant ou aprs), cela n'a rien  voir avec le nombre de personne qui vont visionner le projet en question. Le mode de financement ne change que ce que lui gagne, pas le nombre de vues...


que vient faire donc mister debbache dans la conversation donc?




> Bah vu que vous rpondez  ct sur tous les points, un peu si quand mme... Ca vite de dire n'importe quoi.


tu devrais donc tre capable de prouver et de dire prcisment sur quel point de la directive je dis des btises, bon courage, vu que je ne parle d'aucun point de la directive  ::ptdr:: 




> Aucune contradiction dans mon propos, au contraire je dis justement que si vous considrez que Youtube c'est le diable, pourquoi tout le monde ne change pas de plate-forme ?


j'ai pas dis le diable, juste la peste ou le cholra, de plus tu le dis toi mme y a pas de concurrent, donc si tu te contredis.




> Au final, vous rlez tous sur Youtube, mais tout le monde y reste, car malgr tous ces soit-disant problmes de montisation permanents, c'est la plate-forme qui offre le plus de visibilit et le plus de gain... Du coup c'est bien beau de se plaindre, mais au final  l'heure actuelle, l'herbe n'est pas plus verte ailleurs malheureusement.


ha bah merde, tu te contredis encore en 2 phrases ...




> Alors :
> 
> - je n'ai pas dit que Youtube avait attendu la directive, mais que c'tait beaucoup moins prononc avant, puisque c'tait exclusivement du claim manuel. De plus malgr ce que vous dites, avant Youtube s'en balanait un peu puisque si une vido utilisait des trucs sous droits d'auteurs cela ne la concernait pas. Maintenant du fait de la directive, c'est Youtube qui est considr responsable de ce qu'elle hberge, et c'est donc Youtube qui sera poursuivi par les ayant-droits, normal qu'ils aient mis les bouchs doubles pour protger leurs fesses.


ha a y est, tu mets de l'eau dans ton vin, tu commences  voir que ce que tu critiques n'a jamais t dit, donc tu forces un rtro pdalage?




> - si la dmontisation taient dj vraiment si prononce et si systmatique que vous le dites, pourquoi les Youtubers ont attendu le robot Content-ID et la directive pour vraiment s'en plaindre ? C'est bien qu'avant ce n'tait pas suffisamment impactant pour les empcher de vivre de leurs crations.


rtro pdalage limit vu ce que tu viens de dire, a fait des annes que rgulirement il y a des vidos sur youtube sur les problmes de montisation, les algo qui changent, les abonnements qui ne dclenchent plus d'alerte ...




> - c'est dploy partout dans le monde, car comme je vous l'ai dit, les droits d'auteurs sont valables partout dans le monde... Ce n'est pas parce que j'habite aux USA que je peux utiliser une chanson franaise dans ma vido sans payer les droits...


pure, a ne marche que parce qu'il y a des accords, c'est pas par magie que a arrive, donc non, a aurait trs bien pu n'arriver qu'en europe. d'o le fait que tu dis toi mme que les USA rflchissent  une loi similaire, c'est tout sauf automatique ...




> - Que cela soit le Youtubeur ou les ayants-droits qui reoivent la montisation, cela ne change strictement rien pour Youtube hein... Au contraire,  mon avis c'est mme plus valable pour Youtube que cela soit le Youtubeur, car comme il a moins de pouvoir et de moyens de pression, ils doivent pouvoir lui en garder une plus grosse partie. Expliquez-nous concrtement qu'est-ce que cela apporte  Youtube de "mettre a sur le dos d'une tierce partie. et l'avoir appliqu au monde entier montre bien que c'tait une occasion en or pour restreindre encore plus la montisation des vidos." ? Qu'est-ce que Youtube y gagne ?


qui apportent de l'argent  youtube, les youtubeurs ou les ayants droit et annonceurs? de qui youtube  le plus  craindre, des premiers ou des seconds? tu le dis toi mme, une fois de plus, youtube est une socit dont le but est de faire de l'argent, argent qui est dans les poches des ayants droit et annonceurs, pas des youtubeurs ...




> Dj vous confondez plusieurs choses :
> 
> - dans la plupart des cas, la vido a ses droits rclams et donc la montisation part aux ayants-droits, la vido n'est pas compltement dmontise hein. C'est juste que l'argent change de poche.


ce qu'il ne faut pas lire, merci, mais c'est ce que j'ai dit avant, merci encore de confirmer mes propos '-_-




> - en gnral, pour qu'une vido soit compltement dmontise, c'est que cela a touch  des sujets un peu sensible interdit par la plate-forme, et dans ce cas l, personne ne touche d'argent (mais cela n'a strictement rien  voir avec ce dont on parle).


a c'est encore un autre problme, tre juge et parti, mais je sais pas ce que a vient faire ici,  part diluer le propos.




> Donc si une vido est compltement dmontise, personne ne touche d'argent, mme pas Youtube, vu qu'il n'y a plus de publicits sur la vido, et que Youtube justement, prlve une partie des revenus des pubs sur les vidos des crateurs... Vous rlez sur un truc dont vous ne comprenez mme pas le fonctionnement...


a parle de truc qui n'ont pas cours avec le sujet, mais c'est moi qui ne comprend pas. on parle de redirection de montisant vers les ayants droit, pas de dmontisation totale pure, il viendrait faire quoi les ayants droit dans ce cas?




> Des arguments cohrents en rapport avec le sujet ? Rien que votre argument sur le fait que cela soit dploy partout et pas seulement en Europe montre votre mconnaissance du fonctionnement des droits d'auteurs...


non mais c'est dingue ce que je lis ...




> Je ne vous ai pas vu critiquer les autres plates-formes (vidos ou pas d'ailleurs car encore une fois cette directive ne concerne pas que les vidos, mais aussi la presse et autres)), ni les ayants-droits, ni qui que ce soit d'autre pourtant...


dj rpondu '-_-




> Qu'on se comprenne bien, malgr les apparences et vos accusations, je ne cherche pas  dfendre Youtube, j'ai sign la ptition contre cette directive, je suis pour essayer de trouver la meilleur solution pour les crateurs (d'o mes arguments sur le pro-rata) et tout le tintouin. Mais cela n'empche pas d'essayer de rester objectif, et la majorit de vos arguments montrent juste que vous n'avez pas trs bien tudi le sujet, car ils sont "lgrement" bancals.


accusation de quoi, pareil, je pense que tu devrais tre capable de prouver de quoi je t'accuse ...
en plus j'ai rien besoin de prouver avec des arguments qui n'en sont pas, vu que je n'nonce que des faits sur les agissements de youtube et que je dis que tout a, a se goupille trop facilement pour youtube dans notre cas de figure.

a serait donc pas mal d'arrter de me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, que je ne parle pas de cette foutu directive, que je ne vous accuse pas tre ou pas d'accord avec cette directive, vu que je m'en moque perdument.
aprs si vous extrapolez sur des non dit, je ne peux pas faire grand chose.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> En principe les vidastes gagnent de l'argent grce  la publicit, plus une vido montis est regard plus elle gnrera d'argent. (normalement les vidastes se financent comme a)
>  l'poque des web tv, certaines sont parties chez Dailymotion car la pub tait mieux pay, mais l'audience tait plus faible donc elles sont revenues sur Twitch.
> 
>  cause d'adblock, maintenant c'est oprations spciales, placement de produit, financement participatif...


Je sais comment ils gagnent de l'argent, j'ai dj list tout a plus tt dans le fil. ^^

Et au final, ce que tu dis n'explique en rien un quelconque lien entre le fait de faire un crowfunding et le fait d'avoir plus ou moins de vues. 

Ce que tu dis revient  ce que je disais :

- tu fais pas de crowfunding, tu gagnes donc l'argent sur les vues aprs avoir publi la vido, si les vues baissent, tes revenus baissent.
- tu fais un crowfunding, tu gagnes l'argent avant la vido (donc tu es sr d'avoir un minimum d'argent, que la vido fasse des vues ou non, sauf si tu dpenses tout dans la production de la vido), et tu gagnes un peu aprs avec les vues.

Au final, faire un crowfunding, change tes revenus, mais c'est pas a qui va spcialement jou sur le nombre de vues (sauf si ton crowfunding fait un buzz norme).

Ce que je veux dire c'est que les vues influent sur les revenus, on est tous d'accord sur cela, mais les sources de revenus n'influent pas forcment sur le nombre de vues, la corrlation ne fonctionne pas forcment dans les deux sens. ^^

C'est pour cela, je ne vois pas le rapport de la remarque de stardeath sur le crowfunding.

----------


## stardeath

> C'est pour cela, je ne vois pas le rapport de la remarque de stardeath sur le crowfunding.


parce que cette personne a donc pu aller sur daily sans craindre de perte de revenu grce  ce financement, sinon pourquoi parlez vous de karim debbache?
ou alors, vous parlez d'un truc qui n'a rien  voir pour essayer de ne plus avoir  vous justifier sur le reste?

----------


## Sodium

> En principe les vidastes gagnent de l'argent grce  la publicit, plus une vido montis est regard plus elle gnrera d'argent. (normalement les vidastes se financent comme a)
>  l'poque des web tv, certaines sont parties chez Dailymotion car la pub tait mieux pay, mais l'audience tait plus faible donc elles sont revenues sur Twitch.


Heu non trs clairement pas, sauf exception ils se financent avec Tipee ou autre car la pub sur Youtube ne rapporte quasiment rien.
 moins de faire plusieurs millions de vues ce n'est clairement pas avec a que l'on gagne sa vie. C'est possible pour les anglophones qui touchent par dfinition un public beaucoup plus large, par contre pour un francophone c'est presque innateignable.
Tout le monde ne peut pas tre Norman ou Squeezie (et encore heureux vu qu'ils font de la merde).

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pour cela, je ne vois pas le rapport de la remarque de stardeath sur le crowfunding.


Ben comme Chroma a t hyper financ, l'quipe n'avait pas besoin de faire beaucoup de vues, donc ils pouvaient se permettre d'aller sur Dailymotion.
Ils taient blind les types.
Mais pour un petit qui commence c'est important d'avoir de la pub et d'tre vu donc il faut donc aller sur YouTube, il n'y a pas le choix, quand t'es pas connu personne ne va te donner de tip.
Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord la dessus.




> Heu non trs clairement pas, sauf exception ils se financent avec Tipee ou autre car la pub sur Youtube ne rapporte quasiment rien.


Non mais  l'poque a fonctionnait comme a.
Pendant des annes l'quipe du joueur du grenier a tenu comme a.

Mais aujourd'hui c'est mort  cause d'adblock, maintenant il faut soit faire la manche, soit faire de la pub pour un produit...  ::(:

----------


## Sodium

> Non mais  l'poque a fonctionnait comme a.
> Pendant des annes l'quipe du joueur du grenier a tenu comme a.
> 
> Mais aujourd'hui c'est mort  cause d'adblock, maintenant il faut soit faire la manche, soit faire de la pub pour un produit...


Addblock ou pas addblock, le problme c'est que Google se goinfre sur le dos des crateurs pour ne les laisser que des miettes.

https://influencermarketinghub.com/h...outubers-make/

Avec 20 000 vues journalires, soit 600 000 par mois, on peut esprer toucher ... 900 par mois en moyenne.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> que vient faire donc mister debbache dans la conversation donc?


Bah il tait contre les pratiques de Youtube et il est retourn sur Dailymotion... Mais oui il savait qu'il n'y gagnerait pas sa vie, mais il a assum ses convictions. Les autres pleurent, mais reste sur Youtube.





> tu devrais donc tre capable de prouver et de dire prcisment sur quel point de la directive je dis des btises, bon courage, vu que je ne parle d'aucun point de la directive


A quel moment dans la phrase que vous citez, il est question que vous ne disiez des btises *que* sur la directive ?  ::ptdr:: 





> j'ai pas dis le diable, juste la peste ou le cholra, de plus tu le dis toi mme y a pas de concurrent, donc si tu te contredis.
> 
> ha bah merde, tu te contredis encore en 2 phrases ...


En fait vous avez un srieux problme de lecture...

Ou ai-je dit qu'il n'y avait pas de concurrents ? 

Le fait que les concurrents soient moisis ne signifient pas qu'il n'y en a pas hein... Donc non, pas de contradiction.




> ha a y est, tu mets de l'eau dans ton vin, tu commences  voir que ce que tu critiques n'a jamais t dit, donc tu forces un rtro pdalage?


Euh non, j'ai dit cela depuis le dbut dans ma rponse  Sodium, je lui ai justement dit que les claims se faisaient dj avant...  ::ptdr:: 





> rtro pdalage limit vu ce que tu viens de dire, a fait des annes que rgulirement il y a des vidos sur youtube sur les problmes de montisation, *les algo qui changent, les abonnements qui ne dclenchent plus d'alerte ...*


Les deux sujets en gras n'ont rien  voir avec le sujet.

Quand aux problmes de montants des montisations qui taient voqus les annes prcdentes, c'tait pour dire que le pourcentage prlev par Youtube tait trop lev, mais cela n'avait rien a voir avec le fait de tout l'argent revers  d'autres, vous mlangez plusieurs sujets diffrents pour noyer le poisson.





> pure, a ne marche que parce qu'il y a des accords, c'est pas par magie que a arrive, donc non, a aurait trs bien pu n'arriver qu'en europe. d'o le fait que tu dis toi mme que les USA rflchissent  une loi similaire, c'est tout sauf automatique ...


Mais vous pure ! Si Youtube n'avaient pas dploy cela au niveau mondial, mais juste en Europe, vous croyez vraiment que les ayants-droits amricains (ou autres) n'auraient pas claims les Youtubers europens, et les ayants-droits europens les Youtubers amricains (ou autres) ?  

Youtube a dploy a de faon mondial pour grer toute sa plate-forme de faon simple et uniforme. C'est juste du bon sens du point de vue de leur fonctionnement... Le problme c'est que vous ne vous placez que du point de vue "consommateurs", et jamais du point de vue organisation / fonctionnement de leur socit. 

De toutes faons, ils avaient dj des claims en permanence avant selon vous, donc qu'est-ce que cela change qu'il dploie le truc au niveau mondial, puisque d'aprs-vous cela ne change pas grand chose ? Faudrait savoir... 





> qui apportent de l'argent  youtube, les youtubeurs ou les ayants droit et annonceurs? de qui youtube  le plus  craindre, des premiers ou des seconds? tu le dis toi mme, une fois de plus, youtube est une socit dont le but est de faire de l'argent, argent qui est dans les poches des ayants droit et annonceurs, pas des youtubeurs ...


Dj c'est pas les ayants-droits ET les annonceurs, ils ne sont pas dans la mme quipe hein. L'annonceur il paie pour que sa pub soit vue, aprs que l'argent aille dans la poche des ayant-droits ou d'un Youtubeurs, il s'en tamponne... Idem Pour Youtube, ils prennent leur part dans les deux cas, sauf que dans le cas du Youtubeur, la part est plus grosse, donc Youtube a justement tout  y gagner que la montisation reste chez les Youtubers ! Pourquoi ils ont fait une telle propagande contre la directive d'aprs vous ?  ::roll:: 






> ce qu'il ne faut pas lire, merci, mais c'est ce que j'ai dit avant, merci encore de confirmer mes propos '-_-
> 
> a c'est encore un autre problme, tre juge et parti, mais je sais pas ce que a vient faire ici,  part diluer le propos.
> 
> a parle de truc qui n'ont pas cours avec le sujet, mais c'est moi qui ne comprend pas. on parle de redirection de montisant vers les ayants droit, pas de dmontisation totale pure, il viendrait faire quoi les ayants droit dans ce cas?


Bah c'est vous qui parlez du fait que "c'est une occasion en or Youtube de restreindre la montisation", rediriger et restreindre, ce ne sont pas des synonymes hein... 





> accusation de quoi, pareil, je pense que tu devrais tre capable de prouver de quoi je t'accuse ...


De a :




> Tu sembles bien boire les paroles de saint youtube visiblement







> *en plus j'ai rien besoin de prouver avec des arguments qui n'en sont pas*, vu que je n'nonce que des faits sur les agissements de youtube et que je dis que tout a, a se goupille trop facilement pour youtube dans notre cas de figure.


La partie en gras ne veut strictement rien dire, de plus si a se goupille si bien pour Youtube, j'attends toujours que vous nous expliquiez ce que Youtube y gagne dans l'affaire ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Addblock ou pas addblock, le problme c'est que Google se goinfre sur le dos des crateurs pour ne les laisser que des miettes.


Si il y avait moins d'adblock il y aurait plus de pubs vues, ce serait donc mieux pay.

Le truc bien chiant qui est arriv c'est  cause de petits cons qui se sont plaint que des vidos de propagande de Daesh soient montises.
a a donn une mauvaise image aux marques, parce que les petits cons ont twitt en donnant le nom des marques (alors qu'elles contrlaient que dalle).
Aprs les marques n'ont plus souhait tre li  n'importe quoi et depuis *les vidos se font dmontiser pour un rien*...
C'est pour a que le joueur du grenier a t contraint de faire des vidos sponsorises. (maintenant les pisodes commencent par une grosse pub, comme a si YouTube dmontise, ben l'quipe gagnera quand mme de l'argent)

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Aprs les marques n'ont plus souhait tre li  n'importe quoi et depuis les vidos se font dmontiser pour un rien...
> C'est pour a que le joueur du grenier a t contraint de faire des vidos sponsorises. (maintenant les pisodes commencent par une grosse pub, comme a si YouTube dmontise, ben l'quipe gagnera quand mme de l'argent)


J'aimerais bien savoir d'o tu sors a...

JDG se fait se fait claim ses vidos  cause des droits d'auteurs sur des extraits de musiques ou de vidos comme beaucoup de monde, rien  voir avec des marques qui ne voudraient plus tre li  lui ou son contenu... Donc l'argent part ailleurs, les vidos ne sont pas compltement dmontises, juste "pour lui". 

C'est pour cela que dans un de mes messages prcdent, je disais qu'il fallait bien faire attention entre les claims des ayant-droits (et donc l'argent qui change de poche) et les vidos dmontises par Youtube  cause d'une infraction aux rgles.

Dans le premier cas la vido est "dmontise" pour le Youtubeur, mais c'est un peu un abus de langage, ce n'est pas qu'elle dmontise et ne rapporte plus d'argent du tout, elle ne lui en rapporte plus  lui, ce qui est diffrent.

En tous cas le problme que tu soulves par rapports aux marques et  daesh ou autres, cela n'a strictement rien  voir avec le JDG.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Il faudrait voir c'est peut-tre arriv  certaines vidos d'tre censur pour des raisons politique, aprs tout il est harcel par les SJW donc ont sait jamais.
En tout cas c'est chiant que YouTube oblige a faire du propre et d'viter les sujets violents. (il y a plein de mots  viter, le robot ne rflchit pas au contexte, il entend un mot interdit PAF ! il censure).

Il y a un chane "horror humanum est" qui est trs sympathique, mais je crois qu'il a dit qu'aucune de ses vidos ne pouvaient tre montis  cause des sujets abords.

----------


## stardeath

les conneries qu'il ne faut pas lire quand mme.




> Bah il tait contre les pratiques de Youtube et il est retourn sur Dailymotion... Mais oui il savait qu'il n'y gagnerait pas sa vie, mais il a assum ses convictions. Les autres pleurent, mais reste sur Youtube.


vous prenez l'exemple d'une personne qui s'est affranchi des problmes financiers et qui donc peut choisir, merci captain obvious.




> A quel moment dans la phrase que vous citez, il est question que vous ne disiez des btises *que* sur la directive ?


 quel moment a vous affranchi de rpondre aux questions?




> En fait vous avez un srieux problme de lecture...
> 
> Ou ai-je dit qu'il n'y avait pas de concurrents ? 
> 
> Le fait que les concurrents soient moisis ne signifient pas qu'il n'y en a pas hein... Donc non, pas de contradiction.


ok, donc en fait, vous parlez d'un truc qui n'a rien  voir, karim debbache, et en faites un porte tendard de se qu'il faut faire?
j'ai rien dit, c'est juste confondant  quel point c'est hors propos...




> Euh non, j'ai dit cela depuis le dbut dans ma rponse  Sodium, je lui ai justement dit que les claims se faisaient dj avant...


donc qu'est ce que vous m'emmerdez?




> Les deux sujets en gras n'ont rien  voir avec le sujet.


et donc a change le propos que a fait des annes que les youtubeurs se plaignent, non a change rien.




> Quand aux problmes de montants des montisations qui taient voqus les annes prcdentes, c'tait pour dire que le pourcentage prlev par Youtube tait trop lev, mais cela n'avait rien a voir avec le fait de tout l'argent revers  d'autres, vous mlangez plusieurs sujets diffrents pour noyer le poisson.


c'est con, mais les vidos restent sur youtube, on peut facilement voir que a fait des annes que les youtubeurs se plaignent des claims qui leur retirent la montisation pour quelques secondes d'utilisation duvres protges. et non, ce n'est pas noyez le poisson, puisque a rentre exactement dans ce que je dis, que youtube n'a pas attendu cette directive pour pnaliser les crateurs, donc un autre fail pour vous.




> Mais vous pure ! Si Youtube n'avaient pas dploy cela au niveau mondial, mais juste en Europe, vous croyez vraiment que les ayants-droits amricains (ou autres) n'auraient pas claims les Youtubers europens, et les ayants-droits europens les Youtubers amricains (ou autres) ?


oui et, c'est pas dj ce qui se passe sans la directive? la seule chose que a a fait c'est augmenter l'ampleur des dgts, joueur du grenier l'explique d'ailleurs trs bien, avant c'tait surtout les vidos sans rgies qui taient touches, maintenant c'est toutes, donc encore un nouveau fail pour vous.




> Youtube a dploy a de faon mondial pour grer toute sa plate-forme de faon simple et uniforme. C'est juste du bon sens du point de vue de leur fonctionnement... Le problme c'est que vous ne vous placez que du point de vue "consommateurs", et jamais du point de vue organisation / fonctionnement de leur socit.


youtube a les moyens de bloquer des vidos par rgion et par pays selon les droits des diffrents pays etc. donc ils ont forcment un systme capable d'associer une vido et un viewer avec un droit de visionnage.
donc mettre cette directive dans ce systme me semble en effet pas bien compliqu.




> De toutes faons, ils avaient dj des claims en permanence avant selon vous, donc qu'est-ce que cela change qu'il dploie le truc au niveau mondial, puisque d'aprs-vous cela ne change pas grand chose ? Faudrait savoir...


mais une fois de plus, ce n'est pas mon propos, pure, vous m'accusez de pas savoir lire, faudrait savoir qu'en mme.
youtube n'a JAMAIS eut besoin de cette directive pour restreindre les montisation des vidos, c'est clair ou pas?




> Dj c'est pas les ayants-droits ET les annonceurs, ils ne sont pas dans la mme quipe hein. L'annonceur il paie pour que sa pub soit vue, aprs que l'argent aille dans la poche des ayant-droits ou d'un Youtubeurs, il s'en tamponne... Idem Pour Youtube, ils prennent leur part dans les deux cas, sauf que dans le cas du Youtubeur, la part est plus grosse, donc Youtube a justement tout  y gagner que la montisation reste chez les Youtubers ! Pourquoi ils ont fait une telle propagande contre la directive d'aprs vous ?


ayants droit et annonceurs sont dans la mme quipe, ils ont l'argent, point barre.
et j'ai dj demand, mais quelle propagande, personnellement, j'ai pas vu grand chose sur youtube.
je vais vous apprendre un truc, avec ou sans directive, c'est youtube le gagnant, et pas les crateurs.




> Bah c'est vous qui parlez du fait que "c'est une occasion en or Youtube de restreindre la montisation", rediriger et restreindre, ce ne sont pas des synonymes hein...


faites bien semblant de pas comprendre, pour les crateurs, c'est restreindre, pour les ayants droit c'est rediriger, c'est quand mme pas dur ...




> De a :


donc youtube est d'aprs vous une socit qui gagnent de l'argent, pas franchement thique, mais vous croyez qu'elle est contre la directive pour dfendre les crateurs sur sa plateforme.
merde alors, je me serais tromper, il faut que je crois youtube sur parole?




> La partie en gras ne veut strictement rien dire, de plus si a se goupille si bien pour Youtube, j'attends toujours que vous nous expliquiez ce que Youtube y gagne dans l'affaire ?


dj rpondu, youtube brosse les ayants droit et les annonceurs dans le sens du poil, pour les premiers : avec les nombreux mois pendant lesquels youtube exprimente le content id, devinez qui est content : les ayants droit, ayants droit qui donc seront plus enclin  fournir  youtube des deals intressant et sur les catalogues autoriss et sur leur rtribution.

bref a fait 2 pages que vous me cassez les pieds sur une foutu directive dont je n'ai rien  faire, vous me parlez de droits internationaux sans visiblement les comprendre (oui c'est clairement une accusation cette fois, vu comment a ne change rien  l'histoire).

donc dernier message ici avec un rsum de histoire :
youtube (et je parle seulement de youtube, puisque je rpondais  un commentaire sur youtube justement) n'a pas attendu qui que ce soit pour restreindre la montisation pour les crateurs (et a c'est un fait), et que je pense (donc pas besoin de preuve, vu que c'est seulement ce que je pense) que si youtube est si proactif avec cette directive, qui vient juste d'tre approuve, c'est qu'il a quelque chose  y gagner.

et la rponse que j'ai eu c'est :
- que je ne matrise pas la directive ;
- puis que je ne connais pas un minimum la directive ;
- puis que je ne connais pas le fonctionnement des droits internationaux ;
- puis que je ne sais pas pourquoi karim debbache est all sur dailymotion ... et j'en passe, merci, mais non merci, abstenez vous la prochaine fois.

enjoy.

----------


## arond

> Addblock ou pas addblock, le problme c'est que Google se goinfre sur le dos des crateurs pour ne les laisser que des miettes.


Le problme tant que Youtube si mes souvenirs sont bons n'est pas rentable donc pas sur qu'il se goinfre autant que a ...

----------


## Sodium

> Si il y avait moins d'adblock il y aurait plus de pubs vues, ce serait donc mieux pay.


Super, donc ils gagneraient une misre au lieu d'une demi-misre  ::): 

J'ai l'impression que tu ne saisis pas l'ensemble du problme. Pub ou pas pub, claim ou pas claim, Google reste un gant qui se goinfre royalement sur le dos des crateurs de contenu. C'est pourquoi ses messages (ou celle d'autres) du genre "olala cette nouvelle loi va tuer le web et empcher les petits studios de gagner de l'argent" est particulirement malvenue.

Et puis bon, si Google le voudrait vraiment, il n'y aurait aucune difficult  passer outre les bloqueurs de publicit. De nombreux sites coupent leur contenu aux utilisateurs d'Adblock, ils pourraient faire de mme.




> Le problme tant que Youtube si mes souvenirs sont bons n'est pas rentable donc pas sur qu'il se goinfre autant que a ...


Ca c'tait valable il y a dix ans...

----------


## JackIsJack

Internet ne subit aucune contrainte, tout s'adapte au besoin rel par un moyen ou un autre.

La justice corrective ne peut pas grer une telle masse d'informations. Tuez megaupload et il en pousse des centaines autres. 

Ils mettent dj des annes pour juste pour s'entendre sur la rdaction du texte alors que les modalits oprationnelles de controle et correction sont d'une complexit sans gale.

La victoire est dj l, il faudra juste la saisir.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> youtube (et je parle seulement de youtube, puisque je rpondais  un commentaire sur youtube justement) n'a pas attendu qui que ce soit pour restreindre la montisation pour les crateurs (et a c'est un fait), et que je pense (donc pas besoin de preuve, vu que c'est seulement ce que je pense) que si youtube est si proactif avec cette directive, qui vient juste d'tre approuve, *c'est qu'il a quelque chose  y gagner.*


Et on attend toujours que vous rpondiez qu'est-ce qu'ils ont  y gagner... Car a fait quand mme dj 3 fois que vous esquivez la question.

Bref, vous balancez des thories fumeuses sans aucun argument.

Oui Youtube faisait dj des claims avant, car c'est ce que leur demandait les ayant-droits car selon la loi ils (les ayant-droits) taient dans leur bon droit. C'est pas gentil, c'est pas moral, mais c'tait lgal.

OMG Youtube respectait la loi, quelle bande de salauds ! 

C'est dsesprant...  ::roll::

----------


## Mdinoc

Ce n'est pas dans le bon droit des ayants-droit que de rcuprer 100% du revenu d'une vido qui n'est pas constitue  100% de leur proprit.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ce n'est pas dans le bon droit des ayants-droit que de rcuprer 100% du revenu d'une vido qui n'est pas constitue  100% de leur proprit.


Non (encore que,j'aimerai bien voir un texte de loi sur la question), mais il serait dans leur bon droit d'attaquer en justice un crateur qui a utilis leur contenu sans leur consentement ni payer les droits, quel est le pire et le plus coteux pour le crateur?  ::roll::

----------


## stardeath

> Et on attend toujours que vous rpondiez qu'est-ce qu'ils ont  y gagner... Car a fait quand mme dj 3 fois que vous esquivez la question.
> 
> Bref, vous balancez des thories fumeuses sans aucun argument.
> 
> Oui Youtube faisait dj des claims avant, car c'est ce que leur demandait les ayant-droits car selon la loi ils (les ayant-droits) taient dans leur bon droit. C'est pas gentil, c'est pas moral, mais c'tait lgal.
> 
> OMG Youtube respectait la loi, quelle bande de salauds ! 
> 
> C'est dsesprant...


dj rpondu, learn to read.
je suis d'accord nanmoins, c'est dsesprant (votre comportement hein, qu'on soit d'accord).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> dj rpondu, learn to read.
> je suis d'accord nanmoins, c'est dsesprant (votre comportement hein, qu'on soit d'accord).


Ah vous parlez de a ?




> youtube brosse les ayants droit et les annonceurs dans le sens du poil, pour les premiers : avec les nombreux mois pendant lesquels youtube exprimente le content id, devinez qui est content : les ayants droit, ayants droit qui donc seront plus enclin  fournir  youtube des deals intressant et sur les catalogues autoriss et sur leur rtribution.


Outre le fait qu'il doit manquer la moiti de la phrase (learn to write ? Je peux tre dsobligeant aussi hein) , puisque on a l'explication "pour les premiers" mais pas pour les deuximes. Tout cela reste des allgations bases sur... votre propre point de vue, et rien d'autre...  ::roll:: 

Plutt que de ne faire que critiquer, qu'auriez-vous fait  la place de Youtube ? Un systme simple pouvant tre appliqu  des milliers d'heures de vido  la seconde hein, et qui retrouvera les bons ayant-droits de chaque pays de faon quasi instantane, mme le truc le plus obscur qui soit que pratiquement personne ne connait, tout en grant les diffrentes lgislations de tous les pays du monde ? 

Encore une fois, avant d'aller crier sur le fait que c'est fait pour l'argent (ce que vous ne pouvez bien videmment pas prouver de toutes faons), demandez-vous juste 2mn, de faon pragmatique, si ce n'tait tout simplement pas la solution la plus simple, la plus rapide, la moins coteuse et la plus pratique *du point de vue de Youtube*, et pas du point de vue du dfenseur de la veuve et de l'orphelin qui se bat contre la mchante multinationale. 

Comme je l'ai dit *ds le dpart*, il y a largement de quoi critiquer Youtube, Google, ou les autres GAFA, mais faut aussi arrter de voir le mal partout, tout le temps, et faire des allgations bases sur du vent. 

Surtout que pour le coup, Youtube n'a aucun intrt  faire fuir les crateurs, puisque ce sont eux qui font vivre la plate-forme, et pas les ayant-droits, donc vos histoires d'arrangements entre Youtube, les ayant-droits et les annonceurs, cela ne tient mme pas la route sur le papier. L'intrt de Youtube, c'est d'tre comme c'tait avant, que les crateurs soient rmunrs au strict minimum (ce qui peu dj tre critiquable en soit, la dessus je suis d'accord), mais pas de bloquer tout leur contenu au risque qu'ils se barrent tous. C'est pour cela que Youtube a fait sa propagande norme 100 fois trop exagre sur la directive sur le droit d'auteur car justement ce n'tait pas dans son intrt que cela soit vot.


Sans mme parler du fait que votre explication ne tiens pas la route sur un autre point : ok partons du principe que Youtube fait tout a pour brosser les ayant-droits et les annonceurs dans le sens du poil =>  force de se faire claim, les crateurs vont :

- soit se barrer ailleurs => 0 pubs pour les annonceurs, 0 revenus pour Youtube, et plus aucun claims  faire pour les ayant-droits, tout le monde y perd. 
- soit utiliser du contenu libre de droits => des pubs pour les annonceurs, des revenus pour Youtube, et toujours rien pour les ayant-droits car plus rien  claim. 

Bref, y'a rien de logique ni de cohrent.

----------


## stardeath

vous me reprochez d'un cot de mettre plusieurs raisons pour lesquelles les youtubeurs font des vidos pour critiquer youtube en me rpondant que c'est pas le sujet, et l o je ne rpond qu'au sujet, ici, les ayants droits, vous me reprochez de ne pas parler des seconds ... cf fin du message.

des allgations ... donc vous vous permettez de dire que youtube respecte ce que les ayants droit demandent, soit ;
et moi qui dit que youtube  plutt intrt  ce que les ayants droit soient de son cot, ha non, l c'est trop?
et c'est ce que je pense, vu que les contrats entre youtube et les ayants droit sont  minima difficiles  obtenir, donc oui, j'ai difficilement des preuves sur le fait que je vois bien youtube faire son possible pour ne pas se fcher avec les ayants droit ...

bref, sur ce, je n'ai pas que a  faire, je vous place dans ma liste d'ignors, je n'aurai donc plus  vous lire, ni  vous rpondre, merci.

----------


## hotcryx

En gros c'est comme les vidos en live lors de la coupe du monde de foot. 

Tu cherches  voir un match en direct sans tl mais tu tombes sur des vidos de m* de gars qui parlent de la rencontre en direct, parlent des passes, des phases de jeu, des goals mais ne montrent strictement aucune image. 

 ::aie::  ROFL

----------


## Ecthelion2

> vous me reprochez d'un cot de mettre plusieurs raisons pour lesquelles les youtubeurs font des vidos pour critiquer youtube en me rpondant que c'est pas le sujet, et l o je ne rpond qu'au sujet, ici, les ayants droits, vous me reprochez de ne pas parler des seconds ... cf fin du message.


Car les seconds, dans la phrase cite, ce sont les annonceurs, pas les Youtubeurs... Vous ne comprenez mme pas ce que vous crivez vous-mmes ? On touche le fond.  ::roll:: 

O est-il question des Youtubeurs dans cette phrase :




> youtube brosse les ayants droit et les annonceurs dans le sens du poil, pour les premiers : avec les nombreux mois pendant lesquels youtube exprimente le content id, devinez qui est content : les ayants droit, ayants droit qui donc seront plus enclin  fournir  youtube des deals intressant et sur les catalogues autoriss et sur leur rtribution.


les premiers : les ayant-droits - la on a bien une pseudo explication.
et donc suivant la construction de la phrase les seconds sont senss tre les annonceurs - et l rien.

Il n'est pas question des Youtubeurs, ou alors votre phrase est mal crite ds le dpart...





> des allgations ... donc vous vous permettez de dire que youtube respecte ce que les ayants droit demandent, soit ;
> et moi qui dit que youtube  plutt intrt  ce que les ayants droit soient de son cot, ha non, l c'est trop?


Ce n'est pas trop, vu qu'au final c'est strictement la mme chose, la diffrence entre nos points de vues c'est que vous portez une accusation critique  l'encontre de Youtube comme si leur faon de faire tait la peste ou le cholra pour reprendre vos termes, l o moi je vous dis que c'est tout  fait normal et logique, et que n'importe quelle entreprise aurait fait de mme.

Si des ayant-droits font un claim sur Dailymotion, vous croyez que le rsultat ne sera pas le mme ? Aujourd'hui la seule chose qui sauve plus ou moins Dailymotion des claims  gogo, c'est qu'il y a tellement personne dessus que cela ne vaut mme pas le coup financirement pour les ayant-droits mais sinon cela se passerait exactement comme sur Youtube... C'est a que j'essai de vous faire comprendre... Et partir sur un "anti-Youtubisme primaire" n'amne strictement rien au dbat, et en plus ne changera strictement rien  la situation.





> bref, sur ce, je n'ai pas que a  faire, je vous place dans ma liste d'ignors, je n'aurai donc plus  vous lire, ni  vous rpondre, merci.


En mme temps, mme sans m'ignorer, jusque-l il n'y a personne qui vous a mis un revolver sur la tempe pour vous obliger  rpondre hein...  :;):

----------


## cedric57

De toute faon, ce n'est qu'une question de temps, je pense, avant que l'italie et la France ne sorte de l'UE.

----------


## alain_du_lac

Si cette loi diminue la production de pages HTML qui flattent l'go du rdacteur, sans rien apporter de neuf, ou le nombre de vidos dbiles sur YouTube, l'humanit aura fait un grand pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## alexetgus

Voil des dcisions qui sont prisent par des sniors, des dinosaures n'y comprenant rien en informatique et ne voulant surtout pas comprendre.
Comment les convaincre que ce qu'ils votent est une ineptie ?
Ils coutent les lobbies qui leurs rsument "parfaitement" *leur* situation et leurs font voter ce qu'ils souhaitent.

Le droit de vote, c'est une chose. Comprendre ce pourquoi on vote, c'en est une autre...


Au final, on retrouvera toujours les mmes. C'est la populace qui fera les frais de ces lois dbiles et liberticides.
Par exemple : Le petit Youtubeur sera sacrifi sur l'autel du copyright parce-qu'il a eu le malheur de passer en fond un extrait musical de 4 secondes sur une vido d'une heure.

Et le droit  la copie, il devient quoi dans la loi finale ? C'est criminel aussi ?

----------


## Invit

l'UERSS  ::vomi::

----------


## PBernard18

> Le droit de vote, c'est une chose. Comprendre ce pourquoi on vote, c'en est une autre...


Ben pour qui on va voter alors aux prochaines lections ?  ::weird::

----------


## oooopppp

Aller, demain on fait payer tout l'Open source !

99% des gens seraient obligs d'abandonner l'informatique et leur smartphone.
quand au cot pour les entreprises ... houl !!!

On paye une redevance TV qui est du vol organis car repasser 
la grande vadrouille ou Fantomas depuis 60 ans, c'est pas de vraiment du renouveau culturel.

ils ont qu' prendre sur cette taxe pour graisser Goldmann, Renaud et compagnie 
(David Guetta, non mais srieux ! c'est mme pas lui qui fait sa musique !)

Se pencher un peu sur comment aider les jeunes artistes, comme leur filer au minimum le RSA et un toit pour dormir,
moi j'ai eu ma priode "Plasticien" ... 1m78, 55 Kg !! Et oblig d'aller pleurer chez ces gros porcs de nantis qui 
se sont octroys tout le mobilier urbain pour choper un quart de salle pourrie-moisie pour y coller une expo. gratuite.

je suis pour un fond d'aide ou un impt gnralis pour aider les artistes et qui se rduirait avec les revenus.
l'art et la culture devraient tre considrs comme dintrt gnral et traits comme tel et pas 
comme du business ou le but n'est pas de faire progresser l'humanit mais d'engraisser quelques uns ...

Sans oublier que nous avons, bien sr, TOUS appels cette loi de tous nos veux en votant et dbattant tous ensembles,
et voil elle tombe du ciel, comme a, pour nous, merci lEurope pour vraiment amliorer nos vie ... 
Waou ! j'en suis tout chamboul, quel changement dans ma vie !!

Ce qui m'emmerde surtout c'est que je ne vais plus pouvoir couter gratos de la zique et promouvoir les 
artistes que j'aime auprs des autres qui ne les connaissaient pas ... 

Ha ! Mais oui, c'tait de la publicit gratuite pour les artistes a !!

- bon, maintenant ils vont devoir payer pour cette publicit, 
on parie combien que a va nuire plus au artistes qu'au public (c-a-d., nous, vous, les pirates, les hors-la-loi perptuels, le peuple ...)

On va se mettre  couter des ... non-artistes, des non-ralisateurs, de ... Vrais artistes issus de l'underground !!
[ voir un bel exemple de ralisme ] : Message du ralisateur de "The man from earth",
qui demande aux internautes qui streament de soutenir financirement son prochain film, un futuriste ?

ils ont dj honteusement niqu la culture de la rave partie (honte  vie  eux et  Mariani ce gros fils de ...), 
 force ils vont vraiment tuer la culture sous toutes ses formes et nous transformer en machine  produire sans 
divertissement nulle part, mis  part les drogues qu'ils nous donneront (heu, nous feront payer !)
"le pinard pour t'endormir et la cafine pour te rveiller"

Aller, couchez-vous tt (sur un matelas marque "Dorsdur" !) et brossez-vous bien les dents avec une brosse "Why-Mario?" 
rechargeable sponsorise par "Engie" (merci  grand Dieu de l'univers  qui je dois la vie !)
et oubliez une bonne fois pour toutes que nous sommes passs  cot d'avoir pu changer les choses ...

Attention, la lecture de ce message et de cet article qui tend  vous informer, 
peut faire apparatre des crises dangoisse chez certains lecteurs, veuillez en parler  votre mdecin et 
faite attention  votre alimentation, faites du sport, encore une fois dormez suffisamment sinon parlez-en 
 votre mdecin et ... etc ... !

EPOQUE NAVRANTE ! J'ai envie de dire ... heureusement qu'on vcu l'apparition d'internet (ou de ce qu'il en reste)
, sinon, je crois que le suicide serait le truc le plus  la mode aujourdhui ... 

p.s: Le suicide c'est quand mme le meilleur moyen d'assurer une transition cologique durable, il faut que j'en parle  Macron ..
re-ps: le suicide des pauvres, des retraits ET des classes moyennes, en fait, a serait juste parfait !

" - Tu veux un 'ti coup d'rouge pour regarder Fantomas  la tv, m'man ?? 
  - Non, donnes moi un lexomil plutt ! "

----------


## Ryu2000

> On paye une redevance TV qui est du vol organis car repasser la grande vadrouille ou Fantomas depuis 60 ans, c'est pas de vraiment du renouveau culturel.


Concernant la redevance TV, on sait pas trop o a va aller :
Audiovisuel : vers la fin de la redevance ?



> La redevance tlvisuelle bientt supprime ? C'est l'ide soutenue vendredi 29 mars par le ministre des Comptes publics, Grald Darmanin. "Je trouve que la redevance tl, c'est assez injuste. On peut regarder la tlvision publique sans avoir de tlvision, chacun l'a vu. Donc je pense que c'est un impt qui mriterait de disparatre", a-t-il dclar sur RMC.


Avant le projet c'tait a :
Les Franais payent dj une taxe audiovisuelle sur les box Internet



> Fleur Pellerin rflchit  l'extension de la redevance aux box Internet. Elles sont dj taxes pour financer l'audiovisuel public. La trs grande majorit de ces box sont dj relies  un tlviseur. Sauf celles installes dans les foyers des jeunes.


Aprs Fantomas et la grande vadrouille c'est pas mal, on peut tomber sur largement pire  la TV.




> (David Guetta, non mais srieux ! c'est mme pas lui qui fait sa musique !)


a lui arrive de plagier, mais il produit rellement sa musique.
Il a un autre alias qui est "Jack Back" et il fait de la Tech House il me semble :
DAVID GUETTA VEUT REVENIR  LA HOUSE 'UNDERGROUND' AVEC UN NOUVEL ALIAS




> Ce qui m'emmerde surtout c'est que je ne vais plus pouvoir couter gratos de la zique et promouvoir les artistes que j'aime auprs des autres qui ne les connaissaient pas ...


Non mais il faut se calmer au niveau de cette directive.
Peut-tre que ce sera beaucoup moins grave que ce que vous craigniez, les choses ne vont peut-tre pas tant changer que a.
Les artistes pourront toujours partager leur uvres gratuitement si ils veulent.
Pour l'instant il est difficile de prvoir ce qui va rellement ce passer.
De toute faon il n'y a rien que les peuples puissent faire contre les dcisions de l'UE.
Les eurodputs taient bien au courant que le projet tait ultra impopulaire, a ne les a pas empch de le voter.
Le peuple n'a aucune influence sur les eurodputs.




> ils ont dj honteusement niqu la culture de la rave partie


Apparemment a existe toujours :
Viol dans une rave-party dans le Doubs : un suspect identifi par son ADN

Bon l c'est un autre pays, mais il y a des vnements culturels :
Une rave party organise dans la zone dexclusion de Tchernobyl (vido)



> L'organisateur, l'artiste ukrainien et auteur du projet Artefact Valeri Korchounov, a assur la scurit de la fte, ainsi que la distribution de tenues de protection aux participants. D'aprs lui, cette fte est le premier point pour repenser la tragdie d'information de Tchernobyl. Cette rave party est le premier vnement culturel men dans la zone de contamination radioactive depuis la catastrophe nuclaire.

----------


## Sodium

> Diarrhe verbale




J'ai rarement vu un tel concentr de btise en un seul point.

J'adore plus particulirement le "wouiiiiin je vais plus pouvoir couter de la musique gratuitement... mais si je leurs faisais de la pub aprs, je l'jure !"

----------


## Neckara

> J'adore plus particulirement le "wouiiiiin je vais plus pouvoir couter de la musique gratuitement... mais si je leurs faisais de la pub aprs, je l'jure !"


Tu sais que les chanteurs se rmunrent plus via les concerts et autres produits drivs que via la vente de CD ?

D'ailleurs un rapport de l'UE n'avait-il pas montr que le piratage augmentait les bnfices perus ?

----------


## Edrixal

> J'ai rarement vu un tel concentr de btise en un seul point.
> 
> J'adore plus particulirement le "wouiiiiin je vais plus pouvoir couter de la musique gratuitement... mais si je leurs faisais de la pub aprs, je l'jure !"


En mme temps ton image est un mauvais contre exemple. Pour les artistes, la vente de cd n'est plus depuis longtemps leur premire source de revenue. Ce sont les concert et les passages tl/radio qui rapporte. En plus des sponsors.
D'ailleurs la majorit des artistes mettent leur chanson  disposition gratuitement sur le net et en profite pour rcuprer un peut de tune grce  la pub. Ceux qui refuse ce systme ce prive d'une visibilit. Les bienfaits du piratage ont d'ailleurs t dmontrer sur l'industrie du cinma par exemple. J'ai mme eux vent de quelques diteurs de jeux qui ont eux mme gnrer les versions pirates de leur jeu...

Mais bon...

----------


## Ecthelion2

En mme temps, je ne vois pas le rapport ?

Avant ou aprs cette directive, le piratage reste interdit, elle ne change strictement rien sur ce sujet l non ?

----------


## Sodium

> Tu sais que les chanteurs se rmunrent plus via les concerts et autres produits drivs que via la vente de CD ?


Peut-tre parce qu'ils ne vendent plus de cds  cause de l'coute gratuite... ?




> En mme temps ton image est un mauvais contre exemple. Pour les artistes, la vente de cd n'est plus depuis longtemps leur premire source de revenue. Ce sont les concert et les passages tl/radio qui rapporte. En plus des sponsors.


Mme chose, tu confonds la cause et la consquence... les artistes mettent leurs albums  disposition gratuitement car ils savent qu'ils n'ont aucun moyen d'empcher qu'ils le soient de toute faon. Mais les concerts etc sont loin de compenser la perte de revenus engendre et il est pratiquement impossible aujourd'hui de gagner dcemment sa vie en tant musicien.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais les concerts etc sont loin de compenser la perte de revenus engendre et il est pratiquement impossible aujourd'hui de gagner dcemment sa vie en tant musicien.


Pourtant le rapport de l'UE semblait au contraire montrer que les revenus n'avaient cesss d'augmenter...

Aprs, une grande partie de ces revenus sont, il me semble, capts par les labels/maisons de disques, et bizarrement ce sujet ne revient pas souvent sur la table lorsqu'on parle des droits d'auteurs.  ::whistle:: .

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Peut-tre parce qu'ils ne vendent plus de cds  cause de l'coute gratuite... ?
> 
> Mme chose, tu confonds la cause et la consquence... les artistes mettent leurs albums  disposition gratuitement car ils savent qu'ils n'ont aucun moyen d'empcher qu'ils le soient de toute faon. Mais les concerts etc sont loin de compenser la perte de revenus engendre et il est pratiquement impossible aujourd'hui de gagner dcemment sa vie en tant musicien.


Peut-tre qu'ils ne vendent plus de cd aussi car :

- y'a 15 intermdiaires qui prennent chacun une part plus consquente que ce qui revient  l'artiste lui-mme ?
- c'est un support "dpass", et  part les collectionneurs qui aiment avoir un objet physique, la plupart des gens n'ont plus envie de s'embter  acheter un cd pour le ripper aprs, afin de pouvoir mettre les morceaux dans leur voiture ou leur tlphone ou autres ?
- toi qui qualifiait les BR et notamment Fortnite de "jeu de merde" dans un autre fil, peut-tre aussi que les ventes de CD diminuent car l'offre propose est globalement "merdique" ?  ::mouarf:: 

C'est un peu simpliste de tout mettre sur le dos du piratage, sachant que comme l'ont dit certains, la majorit des tudes montrent d'un ct que les pirates sont les plus gros consommateurs de culture "lgale" et d'autres part, que cela n'impacte pas aussi ngativement les ventes que cela, voir mme le contraire.  :;):

----------


## Invit

Je suis d'accord avec les posts ci-dessus, mais n'empche qu'en pratique les groupes qui autrefois vivaient des concerts, et enregistraient des albums sur l'argent du disque prcdent (donc pas les artistes pop' qui vivent de la pub et de la radio) ont plus de difficults  enregistrer.
En thorie, un modle genre Deezer avec abonnement mensuel qui permet de payer les groupes en fonction du nombre d'coutes (le mieux serait qu'il n'y ait pas une plate-forme au milieu qui se gave royalement) me semblerait assez viable.

----------


## Edrixal

> Mme chose, tu confonds la cause et la consquence... les artistes mettent leurs albums  disposition gratuitement car ils savent qu'ils n'ont aucun moyen d'empcher qu'ils le soient de toute faon. Mais les concerts etc sont loin de compenser la perte de revenus engendre et il est pratiquement impossible aujourd'hui de gagner dcemment sa vie en tant musicien.


Ou pas. Le partage de la musique sur le net  permis  nombre d'artiste d'exploser en visibilit, chose qui n'aurait pas t le cas sans (ou plus difficilement). Les salles de concert sont de plus en plus remplies. Les revenues des musiciens professionnel ne cesse d'augmenter.

C'est un peut comme un dealer de drogue, s'ils vend toujours au prix fort la premire dose il ne va pas fidliser grand monde. Par contre premire dose gratuite, si le produit plait, les gens reviennent.

Du coup, oui, si la musique ne plait pas, la distribuer gratuitement ne rapportera pas grand chose. Dans le cas inverse c'est le jackpot.

Au passage, je n'ai pas acheter plus de trois cd dans ma vie et tous on fini de la mme manire, compltement rayer et bon  jeter  la poubelle (ou  loigner les oiseaux du cerisier !).
Et je parle mme pas de la compil NRJ de je ne sais plus quelle anne que l'on m'avais offert ou seul 2 morceaux sur les 15/20 du CD me plaisait...
On peut aussi parler du gain minimal des artistes sur la vente des cd et disque, comparer aux maisons de disque  :;): 
Et puis honntement dpenser 15/20 pour acheter un CD parce qu'il y  une ou deux musiques qui nous plait... C'est jeter sont fric par les fentres... Mieux vaut acheter les musiques sur le net et te faire ta propre compil. Ou profiter de leur gratuits.

Et au risque de me rpter, je t'invite  aller lire les nombreux rapports sur le piratage et l'industrie du disque, histoire de voir que finalement le piratage a a clairement du bon pour les artistes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis d'accord avec les posts ci-dessus, mais n'empche qu'en pratique les groupes qui autrefois vivaient des concerts, et enregistraient des albums sur l'argent du disque prcdent (donc pas les artistes pop' qui vivent de la pub et de la radio) ont plus de difficults  enregistrer.


Si on regarde un assez gros groupe comme Ultra Vomit, on voit qu'ils ont mis leur album gratuitement sur YouTube :


Et le succs de l'album va leur permettre de tourner pendant des annes. (je crois que le batteur est dveloppeur du lundi au jeudi, c'est le seul membre qui a un Plan A)

Pour l'enregistrement d'album, je trouve qu'au contraire c'est plus facile aujourd'hui.
Le matriel et le savoir sont beaucoup plus accessible qu'avant, les groupes peuvent enregistrer et produire chez eux. (c'est juste hyper compliqu si il y a une batterie acoustique)

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si on regarde *un assez gros groupe comme Ultra Vomit*, on voit qu'ils ont mis leur album gratuitement sur YouTube :


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Faut pas pousser non plus, mme dans le metal, qui est encore limite un style de niche en France et ailleurs, Ultra Vomit reste un truc de niche  l'intrieur du truc de niche.

Mais cependant, c'est effectivement un bon exemple : 

- 2me album vendu  1000 exemplaires physiques.
- album suivant vendu en ligne seulement, les ventes explosent, et un label les signe pour diter le CD.
- dernier album mis en ligne gratuitement sur Youtube en effet, donc 0 revenus sur les ventes, seulement la pub Youtube, les concerts et le merchandising (qui reste une des plus grosses sources de revenus pour un groupe).

D'ailleurs, ceux qui pestent contre le piratage, j'espre que pour soutenir vos artistes prfrs, vous achetez leur CD directement sur leur site pour supprimer des intermdiaires (voir  la limite chez un disquaire), et pas en grande surface,  la Fnac / Cultura ou sur internet ? Car c'est le meilleur moyen de leur faire gagner de l'argent sur les ventes,  eux directement.   :;):

----------


## Invit

> Si on regarde un assez gros groupe comme Ultra Vomit, on voit qu'ils ont mis leur album gratuitement sur YouTube :
> 
> Et le succs de l'album va leur permettre de tourner pendant des annes. (je crois que le batteur est dveloppeur du lundi au jeudi, c'est le seul membre qui a un Plan A)


Pas par les revenus YouTube, mais par les revenus du disque physique. Ultra Vomit est non seulement un assez gros groupe, mais c'est aussi un groupe qui vend des disques parce qu'il a son public acquis, qui gagne sa vie et qui a un bon lecteur de CD ainsi qu'un autoradio.




> Pour l'enregistrement d'album, je trouve qu'au contraire c'est plus facile aujourd'hui.
> Le matriel et le savoir sont beaucoup plus accessible qu'avant, les groupes peuvent enregistrer et produire chez eux. (c'est juste hyper compliqu si il y a une batterie acoustique)


C'est vrai pour le matriel et pour le savoir, mais les studios d'enregistrement sont toujours aussi chers, si ce n'est plus. Or, trs rares sont les groupes  parvenir  enregistrer seuls (sans ing pro) un disque de qualit. C'est comprhensible, c'est pas leur mtier. Certains n'enregistrent plus du tout. Je trouve a dommage, surtout que le numrique est une vraie chance pour la prennit des uvres.

----------


## Sodium

> Ou pas. Le partage de la musique sur le net  permis  nombre d'artiste d'exploser en visibilit, chose qui n'aurait pas t le cas sans (ou plus difficilement). Les salles de concert sont de plus en plus remplies. Les revenues des musiciens professionnel ne cesse d'augmenter.


Yep, du coup grce au streaming ils gagnent pas grand-chose au lieu de ne rien gagner du tout... un progrs certes. Spotify reverse au max 0.0084$ par stream, sachant qu'il faut diviser par le nombre de musiciens du groupe et que les labels etc prennent leur part pour les groupes ayant du succs et donc des besoins  ce niveau.

Les gens oublient trs vite qu'artiste est un mtier comme un autre, qui cote trs cher (cours, instruments et matos, passages en studio, location de salles de rptitions...) et ncessite des heures de pratique par jour lorsque l'on fait a srieusement.

----------


## Neckara

> Yep, du coup grce au streaming ils gagnent pas grand-chose au lieu de ne rien gagner du tout... un progrs certes. Spotify reverse au max 0.0084$ par stream, sachant qu'il faut diviser par le nombre de musiciens du groupe et que les labels etc prennent leur part pour les groupes ayant du succs et donc des besoins  ce niveau.


Sur la vente d'un CD, le chanteur toucherait ~1, i.e. environ 5 centimes par chansons.
Pour du streaming, il touche de 0,4c  0,01c par coute, d'aprs le mme lien.

C'est  dire qu'il faut de 20  500 coutes pour gagner plus que sur la vente d'un CD.
Dj une chanson que tu aimes bien, tu l'coutes en boucle. Je ne compte pas le nombre de fois que j'coute certaines chansons, mais je dois bien tre au-del des 20 fois. Sachant aussi que le modle gratuit va pousser  la consommation, augmenter le nombre de consommateur de ta chanson, et va donc augmenter mcaniquement le nombre d'coute.

Un chanteur peut donc gagner plus via streaming que par la vente de CD physique.




> Les gens oublient trs vite qu'artiste est un mtier comme un autre, qui  cote trs cher (cours, instruments et matos, passages en studio,  location de salles de rptitions...) et ncessite des heures de  pratique par jour lorsque l'on fait a srieusement.


Les gens ne l'oublient pas.
Et ce qu'ils n'oublient pas, c'est surtout que l'artiste ne touche qu'environ 5% des revenus gnrs alors que les labels/maisons de disques, s'empiffrent.

Mais a bizarrement, certaines personnes oublient d'en parler

EDIT:
https://www.d1management.com/07-qui-...i-vente-CD.php
Sur le prix d'un CD  17

TVA: 3Magasin: 4Distributeur: 3Producteur 7
Contrat de licence : 1Contrat d'artiste: 70c

----------


## Edrixal

> Yep, du coup grce au streaming ils gagnent pas grand-chose au lieu de ne rien gagner du tout... un progrs certes. Spotify reverse au max 0.0084$ par stream, sachant qu'il faut diviser par le nombre de musiciens du groupe et que les labels etc prennent leur part pour les groupes ayant du succs et donc des besoins  ce niveau.
> 
> Les gens oublient trs vite qu'artiste est un mtier comme un autre, qui cote trs cher (cours, instruments et matos, passages en studio, location de salles de rptitions...) et ncessite des heures de pratique par jour lorsque l'on fait a srieusement.





> Sur la vente d'un CD, le chanteur toucherait ~1, i.e. environ 5 centimes par chansons.
> Pour du streaming, il touche de 0,4c  0,01c par coute, d'aprs le mme lien.
> 
> C'est  dire qu'il faut de 20  500 coutes pour gagner plus que sur la vente d'un CD.
> Dj une chanson que tu aimes bien, tu l'coutes en boucle. Je ne compte pas le nombre de fois que j'coute certaines chansons, mais je dois bien tre au-del des 20 fois. Sachant aussi que le modle gratuit va pousser  la consommation, augmenter le nombre de consommateur de ta chanson, et va donc augmenter mcaniquement le nombre d'coute.
> 
> Un chanteur peut donc gagner plus via streaming que par la vente de CD physique.


Neckara  trs bien rpondu. Je rajouterais qu'il faut arrter de croire que les artistes s'enrichisse grce  la vente de CD. C'est dj dit plusieurs fois ici, mais  chaque fois tu repart sur le principe du "on ruine les artistes en achetant pas leur CD !".
Les seuls pour qui la vente de CD est un besoin, ce sont ceux qui ne touche aucun cachet lorsqu'ils font un concert, ou un show  la tl. Mais ceux l ne ce font pas pirater, parce que totalement inconnue ou presque du public. Donc ils peuvent vendre leur cd  la fin de leur concert. Et encore j'ai vue plus d'un chanteur/chanteuse commencer  gagner en popularit uniquement en proposant leur musique gratos sur Youtube, parfois mme  base de reprise. Et aujourd'hui ses personnes gagnes beaucoup tout en continuant  proposer de la musique gratos.

----------


## Sodium

Vos ractions sont compltement en dehors des ralits. Il n'est plus possible aujourd'hui de vivre de son seul mtier de musicien  moins d'tre trs trs connu, et trs trs connu a veut dire faire de la pop ou une autre merde, pas d'tre trs connu par un certain public.

Vous pensez que parce qu'un groupe tourne, fait des concerts et y vend quelques cds ou t-shirts cela lui rapporte de l'argent ? Gnralement, cela couvre  peine les frais de logistique, location de salle, communication plus les congs qu'il faut poser pour pouvoir se permettre de faire une tourne.

----------


## Marco46

> Vos ractions sont compltement en dehors des ralits. Il n'est plus possible aujourd'hui de vivre de son seul mtier de musicien  moins d'tre trs trs connu, et trs trs connu a veut dire faire de la pop ou une autre merde, pas d'tre trs connu par un certain public.


C'est vrai tu as compltement raison. Il n'y a que Johnny Halliday de son vivant et Cline Dion qui sont des musiciens professionnels.

Les autres musiciens du monde sont obligs de vendre des CD dans le mtro et sur les trottoirs pour survivre parce que c'est le CD la source de revenu la plus importante.

Le CD c'est la vie. Et le consommateur est vraiment vraiment un vilain mchant de plus vouloir de CD, alors qu'avoir des armoires remplies de CD qui ne fonctionnent plus ds qu'ils tombent 3 fois par terre c'est tellement cool !

Et changer de CD 55 fois par jour pour changer d'album c'est tellement ergomique. J'adore !  ::heart:: 

C'est compltement cens ce que tu dis. C'est vraiment impressionnant de voir se dployer une telle puissance intellectuelle.

_I want to croive_

----------


## Edrixal

> Vos ractions sont compltement en dehors des ralits. Il n'est plus possible aujourd'hui de vivre de son seul mtier de musicien  moins d'tre trs trs connu, et trs trs connu a veut dire faire de la pop ou une autre merde, pas d'tre trs connu par un certain public.


La comme a, Shaka Ponk, Daft Punk, Gorillaz, trois groupe qui sont loin d'tre de la pop et qui pourtant gagne bien leur vie. Aprs tu peut juger que c'est de la merde, mais visiblement ce n'est pas ce que pense beaucoup de monde.
Et l j'ai donner trois nom au pif Franais et Anglais, histoire de pas prendre en compte les super-star US.

Et des exemples du genre y'en  des tas. En France sans partir dans l'international y'a du monde aussi qui arrive trs bien  vivre grce  leur concert, on part surtout sur du pop/rock/rap.
Qu'on aime ou qu'on aime pas des mec comme Jul, Marina Kaye, Soprano, ect... Vivent trs bien de tout a.
Aprs on en vois aussi merger dans des domaines plus clivant mais c'est rare et eux, en effet ont plus de mal  vivre de leur musique.

Aprs c'est sur que si pour toi tout est de la merde, sauf les niches musical qui parle  200 personnes en France, oui, le groupe n'arrivera jamais  vivre pleinement de sa passion. Mais a c'est l'histoire de l'offre et de la demande. J'ai un cousin qui  fait du mtal pendant prs de 30 ans et qui n'a jamais russie  en vivre pleinement, parce que mme si le son t bon et qu'en me baladant en Vende avec le teeshirt de son groupe il m'est arriver plus d'une fois de tomber sur des gens qui connaissais son dernier groupe, le mtal n'est pas fdrateur et trop peut de personne ont envie d'en couter.

----------


## Invit

> Mais ceux l ne ce font pas pirater, parce que totalement inconnue ou presque du public.


Bien sr qu'ils se font pirater. Ils sont inconnus ou presque du grand public, mais beaucoup de grands noms de la musique spcialise en vivent peu ou pas. 
Personnellement, je ne suis pas pour le retour au CD physique sinon rien (trop d'inconvnients, trop d'intermdiaires, et trop cher pour une coute tous les 6 mois), mais j'aimerais bien rmunrer les artistes, ainsi que l'hbergement mais au prix juste, en les coutant. Or, l'offre lgale transparente est pour ainsi dire inexistante pour a.

----------


## Sodium

> Le CD c'est la vie. Et le consommateur est vraiment vraiment un vilain mchant de plus vouloir de CD, alors qu'avoir des armoires remplies de CD qui ne fonctionnent plus ds qu'ils tombent 3 fois par terre c'est tellement cool !


Je ne dfends pas le CD en tant que support mais le modle du je veux un truc donc je paie. Le mode de distribution n'est qu'accessoire.




> La comme a, Shaka Ponk, Daft Punk, Gorillaz, trois groupe qui sont loin d'tre de la pop et qui pourtant gagne bien leur vie. Aprs tu peut juger que c'est de la merde, mais visiblement ce n'est pas ce que pense beaucoup de monde.
> Et l j'ai donner trois nom au pif Franais et Anglais, histoire de pas prendre en compte les super-star US.


Ouep, l tu sites quelques trs gros groupe, le genre qui a des clips sur MTV et qui passe chez Ruquier. Quid des autres ? J'coute des centaines de groupes de metal qui ont pour beaucoup une renomme internationale, je doute qu'il y en ait plus de 10 dans le tas qui en vive vraiment. Et par en vivre vraiment, je veux dire arriver  se verser l'quivalent d'un SMIC sans autre activit  ct.

Si je prends l'exemple d'un groupe comme Firewind qui a une certaine renomme internationale et un trs bon niveau, leur titre le plus cout sur Spotify est  5 millions, ensuite on tombe  1 million et on drop rapidement  240 000 pour le dixime. C'est suffisant pour tre connu, pas pour gagner sa vie. D'ailleurs le lead guitarist joue aujourd'hui pour Ozzy Osbourne et je doute que a ne soit pas principalement par besoin d'argent...

L la comparaison a serait un peu comme si il n'y avait que les Microsoft, Apple, Facebook etc faisant de rels bnfices dans l'informatique tandis que l'immense majorit des concurrents devaient avoir un second job  ct pour pouvoir en vivre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ultra Vomit reste un truc de niche  l'intrieur du truc de niche.


C'est *humoristique* alors a plait  beaucoup de monde. (comme les Fatals Picards  l'poque)
Je les ai vu en live avec Tagada Jones, la plupart du public s'en foutait de Tagada Jones, quand c'tait le tour d'Ultra Vomit le public tait en feu, a bougeait 12 fois plus. (en mme temps les paroles des chansons de Tagada Jones ne sont pas terrible...)

La chanson "Un Chien Gant" parodie un peu le style de Tagada Jones, parfois le chanteur rejoint Ultra Vomit pour l'a chanter avec eux, a doit lui faire bizarre de voir un public  fond, alors que quand c'tait son groupe c'tait pas la mme.

Ultra Vomit tait peut-tre un truc de niche du temps du Grind Core, mais maintenant c'est hyper large.
Entooned Pour fans de : Chuck Jones, Chris Barnes, Tex Avery
Kammthaar Pour fans de : Rammstein, Exodus, Marc Lavoine
Un Chien Gant Pour fans de : Labradors, Teckels, Tagada Jones
Takoyaki Pour fans de : Restaurants Japonais, Maximum The Hormone, Baby Metal
Super Sexe Pour fans de : Poutine (le plat, pas le mec), Les Trois Accords, Nibards, Paires de Fesses
Hyper Sexe Pour fans de : Sexe, Ultra Vomit, Sexe, Nirvana, Sexe, Sexe, Sexe?
La Bouillie Pour fans de : CE2, Redoublant CE1, Ultra Vomit
Jsus Pour fans de : Jsus, Messi, AC/DC, Blink 182
La Ch'nille Pour fans de : Cannibal Corpse, La Bande  Basile, Detourment
Evier Metal Pour fans de : Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Robinet, Eau
etc




> C'est vrai pour le matriel et pour le savoir, mais les studios d'enregistrement sont toujours aussi chers, si ce n'est plus. Or, trs rares sont les groupes  parvenir  enregistrer seuls (sans ing pro) un disque de qualit.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, il est possible d'aller enregistrer dans des petits studios.
Aujourd'hui les connaissances se partagent tellement qu'il est possible d'apprendre le mtier d'ingnieur du son / producteur. (bon aprs a se fait avec lexprience)
Pour les guitaristes / bassistes il y a des ampli et des cabinets virtuels comme Guitar Rig par exemple.
Il y a moyen d'avoir une assez bonne partie batterie sans batteur, avec des solutions comme Addictive Drums.
Il existe des logiciels comme Cubase, ou Ableton Live. (c'est plus la galre comme du temps de la bande magntique ou du dbut de Pro Tools, vous avez dj vu le documentaire "Sound City" ?)

Bon aprs pour un album pro qui va tre vendu il faut peut-tre faire faire le mastering dans une entreprise spcialis. (quoi qu'il existe du mastering via IA galement)
Aujourd'hui avec trs peu de budget un musicien seul peut produire des chansons.



C'est accessible de construire son propre petit home studio, il y a 30 ans c'tait pas la mme chose.




> Il n'est plus possible aujourd'hui de vivre de son seul mtier de musicien  moins d'tre trs trs connu, et trs trs connu a veut dire faire de la pop ou une autre merde, pas d'tre trs connu par un certain public.


Je ne suis d'accord, on peut vivre de la musique sans tre hyper connu du grand public.
Regardez les DJ, ils passent de la House et de la Techno hyper bizarre et ils arrivent  dgager un revenu ^^

Sinon il y a des musiciens sur YouTube qui font des vues et aprs si ils ont accs aux placement de produit ils peuvent gnrer un salaire.

Aprs pour un vrai groupe, il faut faire beaucoup de dates, faire des scnes de plus en plus grande, vendre des t-shirts et ya moyen de s'en sortir.
Faire un album c'est juste pour justifier une tourne.




> Shaka Ponk, Daft Punk, Gorillaz, trois groupe qui sont loin d'tre de la pop


Shaka Ponk je connais pas, mais je sais que Daft Punk et surtout Gorillaz on fait plein de trucs trs trs pop.

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de plus pop que ce refrain ?



Et a c'est pas pop peut-tre ?



a  la limite c'est trs Ghetto House et pas trs pop  :

----------


## Edrixal

> Bien sr qu'ils se font pirater. Ils sont inconnus ou presque du grand public, mais beaucoup de grands noms de la musique spcialise en vivent peu ou pas.


Ha ? J'suis tonner d'apprendre que des groupes inconnue ce fasse pirater. Faudra que tu me donne des sources, parce que du coup... Hormis les CD  la fin des concerts ou la musique gratuite sur leur compte Youtube, je trouve rien pour suivre leur volutions.  ::roll:: 




> Ouep, l tu sites quelques trs gros groupe, le genre qui a des clips sur MTV et qui passe chez Ruquier. Quid des autres ? J'coute des centaines de groupes de metal qui ont pour beaucoup une renomme internationale, je doute qu'il y en ait plus de 10 dans le tas qui en vive vraiment. Et par en vivre vraiment, je veux dire arriver  se verser l'quivalent d'un SMIC sans autre activit  ct.
> 
> L la comparaison a serait un peu comme si il n'y avait que les Microsoft, Apple, Facebook etc faisant de rels bnfices dans l'informatique tandis que l'immense majorit des concurrents devaient avoir un second job  ct pour pouvoir en vivre.


JJ Goldman, Renaud, Jennifer, Mylne Farmer, Cline Dion, Marc Lavoine, Zazi, Benjamin Biolay, Zaz, Nolwen Leroy, Louan, LEJ, ect... ect... La liste de chanteur/chanteuse en France qui gagne bien leur vie est il me semble asser longue. Et encore j'ai pas cit ceux qui gagne encore beaucoup bien qu'ils soit mort.
Oui, ils ne reprsente pas la majorit des groupes en France. Mais que veut tu, ils fdrent. Et dans le tas que je cite ici, y'en  plus d'un comme ceux prcdemment cit, qui distribue leur musique gratos. Et plus d'un  qui a a permis d'exploser en visibilit et donc de remplir les salles.

Pour le mtal et ses nombreux drivs, c'est un genre musical qui n'attire pas. Tu peut tre connus  l'international dans le mtal et faire moins qu'un artiste national dans une musique qui fdre. Le problme c'est pas les CD c'est le nombre de personne qui s'intressent au style de musique. Dans un monde idal, tous le monde vivrais correctement de son travail. Mais a ce niveau l, y'en  plein qui sont mal payer et qui bosse pourtant beaucoup...

Edit/ Edrixal :




> Shaka Ponk je connais pas, mais je sais que Daft Punk et surtout Gorillaz on fait plein de trucs trs trs pop.


Qu'ils fasse parfois des clips pop Ok (Surtout Gorillaz pour le coup, puisqu'il y  beaucoup de personnes qui sont passer par l et donc beaucoup d'influence diffrente.), mais ce n'est pas le style principal de ses groupes. Tu ne les coutes pas parce qu'ils ont fait une musique pop...

----------


## Neckara

> Vos ractions sont compltement en dehors des ralits. Il n'est plus possible aujourd'hui de vivre de son seul mtier de musicien  moins d'tre trs trs connu, et trs trs connu a veut dire faire de la pop ou une autre merde, pas d'tre trs connu par un certain public.


Parce qu'avant on arrivait mieux  vivre de son mtier d'artiste ?

Combien d'artistes, ne serait-ce que franais, ont d attendre une petite dizaine d'anne, parfois plus, avant d'tre suffisamment connu afin de pouvoir vivre de leur mtier ?
Et justement, au passage, le piratage aide l'artiste  se faire connatre.


Mais c'est vrai que tu as totalement raison, c'tait mieux avant le piratage. Les petits artistes vivaient tellement bien de leur mtier en gagnant 70c par CD vendu. En en vendant un petit millier dans l'anne, ils pouvaient esprer se faire 700  l'anne... Mais bon, encore fallait-il avoir la chance que ses CDs soient achets, car qui achterait un CD d'un artiste inconnu dont il ne connat aucune chanson ?

----------


## Charvalos

> Ouep, l tu sites quelques trs gros groupe, le genre qui a des clips sur MTV et qui passe chez Ruquier. Quid des autres ? J'coute des centaines de groupes de metal qui ont pour beaucoup une renomme internationale, je doute qu'il y en ait plus de 10 dans le tas qui en vive vraiment. Et par en vivre vraiment, je veux dire arriver  se verser l'quivalent d'un SMIC sans autre activit  ct.
> 
> Si je prends l'exemple d'un groupe comme Firewind qui a une certaine renomme internationale et un trs bon niveau, leur titre le plus cout sur Spotify est  5 millions, ensuite on tombe  1 million et on drop rapidement  240 000 pour le dixime. C'est suffisant pour tre connu, pas pour gagner sa vie. D'ailleurs le lead guitarist joue aujourd'hui pour Ozzy Osbourne et je doute que a ne soit pas principalement par besoin d'argent...


On a dj dit que les artistes, mme au temps des CD, cela ne leur rapportait rien. Tiens, rien qu' titre d'exemple (pas trouv plus rcent) :




> Top 10 des artistes qui ont le plus gagn en 2015 (source Billboard)
> 
> 1. Taylor Swift - 73,5 millions de dollars dont 61,7 millions en concerts
> 2. Kenny Chesney - 39,8 millions de dollars dont 38,1 millions en concerts
> 3. The Rolling Stones - 39,6 millions de dollars dont 38,1 millions en concerts
> 4. Billy Joel - 31,7 millions de dollars dont 30,1 millions en concerts
> 5. One Direction - 24,2 millions de dollars dont 19,6 millions en concerts
> 6. Grateful Dead - 23,8 millions de dollars dont 22,5 millions en concerts
> 7. Luke Bryan - 23,1 millions de dollars dont 17,9 millions en concerts
> ...


Mme Taylor Swift qui a explos les records de vente avec 1989 (de mmoire, quasiment 10 millions de CD vendus), cela ne lui a quasiment rien rapport compar au reste et sa tourne n'est jamais passe en Europe (sauf UK).

Kenny Chesney et Luke Bryan sont inconnus hors US car ils font un genre de musique (country) que personne n'coute en Europe (et que je n'aurais jamais dcouvert sans Spotify) et ils sont loin de vendre des CD par camions.

Il faut arrter de croire qu'un artiste peut gagner sa vie juste en vendant des CD ou autres forme "d'achats". Un artiste gagne sa vie via les tournes car l, la grande majorit des revenus lui revient directement dans la poche.

----------


## Invit

> Ha ? J'suis tonner d'apprendre que des groupes inconnue ce fasse pirater. Faudra que tu me donne des sources, parce que du coup... Hormis les CD  la fin des concerts ou la musique gratuite sur leur compte Youtube, je trouve rien pour suivre leur volutions.


Beh, la source dpend de ce que tu cherches  ::roll:: 
Rien que Pirate Bay a une palette bien plus large que Daft Punk et autres groupes qui "fdrent". 





> Pour le mtal et ses nombreux drivs, c'est un genre musical qui n'attire pas. Tu peut tre connus  l'international dans le mtal et faire moins qu'un artiste national dans une musique qui fdre. Le problme c'est pas les CD c'est le nombre de personne qui s'intressent au style de musique. Dans un monde idal, tous le monde vivrais correctement de son travail. Mais a ce niveau l, y'en  plein qui sont mal payer et qui bosse pourtant beaucoup...


Ben c'est sr qu'un violoniste spcialis dans le classique ne fera jamais autant de pognon que Mylne Farmer. Ce n'est pas la question. Le problme, c'est que s'il est cout 100 fois pendant la semaine, il reoit des miettes pendant que YouTube (ou autres hein) se charge de le montiser.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour le mtal et ses nombreux drivs, c'est un genre musical qui n'attire pas. Tu peut tre connus  l'international dans le mtal et faire moins qu'un artiste national dans une musique qui fdre. Le problme c'est pas les CD c'est le nombre de personne qui s'intressent au style de musique. Dans un monde idal, tous le monde vivrais correctement de son travail. Mais a ce niveau l, y'en  plein qui sont mal payer et qui bosse pourtant beaucoup...


Pour qu'une personne vive correctement il faut qu'elle gnre un profit de 1500/2000 en moyenne par mois. (si elle ne vit pas sur Paris ^^)
Elle n'a pas besoin de gagner des centaines de milliers d'euros.
Beaucoup de BAC+5 gagnent moins que 2000 net par mois, mme en tant ingnieur/cadre.

T'es pas oblig de passer  la radio, ni  la TV pour vivre en tant que musicien.




> mais ce n'est pas le style principal de ses groupes.


Pour Gorillaz si !
Il y a une gigantesque influence POP dans ce groupe.
Toutes les critiques musicales vont te le dire.

Gorillaz



> Le premier album du groupe, Gorillaz, publi en 2001, s'est vendu  plus de sept millions d'exemplaires. Leur deuxime album, Demon Days, publi en 2005, est certifi quintuple disque de platine au Royaume-Uni, double disque de platine aux tats-Unis, est nomm cinq fois du Grammy Award en 2006, et* remporte le prix de meilleure collaboration pop* avec parties vocales.


Et on peut le dire pour d'autres groupes, par exemple Nirvana c'est pop.
Il y a plein de morceaux comme Smells Like Teen Spirit qui peuvent tre chant par tout le monde, c'est mainstream, c'est pop.
J'ai vu une interview de Butch Vig (le producteur de Nervermind) et il dit que Kurt Cobain avait un don pour la pop.

====
Bon Daft Punk  la base c'est House, parfois un peu Techno, mais plus a va plus c'est pop.
Aussi bien tu peux rendre tous les styles Pop.
Il y a mme du pop metal, comme il y a du pop rock, du pop punk, etc.

Par contre Primus c'est pas trop pop. (d'ailleurs il y a un album qui s'appelle antipop)



Perso je n'ai rien contre la pop et j'ai beaucoup cout le premier album de Gorillaz.
D'ailleurs Damon Albarn vient de Blur qui est un groupe de ... Britpop !

----------


## Sodium

> Je ne suis pas d'accord, il est possible d'aller enregistrer dans des petits studios.
> Aujourd'hui les connaissances se partagent tellement qu'il est possible d'apprendre le mtier d'ingnieur du son / producteur. (bon aprs a se fait avec lexprience)
> Pour les guitaristes / bassistes il y a des ampli et des cabinets virtuels comme Guitar Rig par exemple.
> Il y a moyen d'avoir une assez bonne partie batterie sans batteur, avec des solutions comme Addictive Drums.
> Il existe des logiciels comme Cubase, ou Ableton Live. (c'est plus la galre comme du temps de la bande magntique ou du dbut de Pro Tools, vous avez dj vu le documentaire "Sound City" ?)


Pour faire moi-mme du home studio depuis plus de 15 ans, je peux te dire que tu sous-estimes grandement  la fois les cots et les comptences requises. Faire un mixage  peu prs correct, c'est quelque chose de trs complexe et technique.
Les instruments et effets virtuels ne sont pas gratuits, le matos d'enregistrement non plus. Et une batterie virtuelle, dans la plupart des cas ... juste non quoi.




> JJ Goldman, Renaud, Jennifer, Mylne Farmer, Cline Dion, Marc Lavoine, Zazi, Benjamin Biolay, Zaz, Nolwen Leroy, Louan, LEJ, ect... ect... La liste de chanteur/chanteuse en France qui gagne bien leur vie est il me semble asser longue. Et encore j'ai pas cit ceux qui gagne encore beaucoup bien qu'ils soit mort.
> Oui, ils ne reprsente pas la majorit des groupes en France. Mais que veut tu, ils fdrent. Et dans le tas que je cite ici, y'en  plus d'un comme ceux prcdemment cit, qui distribue leur musique gratos. Et plus d'un  qui a a permis d'exploser en visibilit et donc de remplir les salles..


Oui, enfin, moi je te parle de musique...




> Pour le mtal et ses nombreux drivs, c'est un genre musical qui n'attire pas. Tu peut tre connus  l'international dans le mtal et faire moins qu'un artiste national dans une musique qui fdre. Le problme c'est pas les CD c'est le nombre de personne qui s'intressent au style de musique. Dans un monde idal, tous le monde vivrais correctement de son travail. Mais a ce niveau l, y'en  plein qui sont mal payer et qui bosse pourtant beaucoup...


N'attire pas ? Le Hellfest c'est 200 000 entres, et c'est en France o le style n'est pas particulirement contrairement  l'Allemagne par exemple (je n'ai pas trouv les chiffres du Kraken).
C'est certes un public de niche, mais c'est une niche populaire. Si l'on compare avec le jeu vido, il y a des tas de genres de "niche" qui arrivent  tre rentables (jeux de gestion, de stratgie trs pousse, jeux de rle, simus pointues...).

De toute faon, genre de "niche" ne veux pas dire grand-chose. Il n'y au fond que deux catgories de public, celui qui coute ce qui passe  la radio sans se poser de question et celui avec des gots un peu plus duqu qui coute du classique, du rock, du metal, du jazz, du blues ou que sais-je d'autre. Donc tu as soit les groupes grand-public, soit les groupes de niche, il n'y pas vraiment d'entre-deux. Le plus rigolo c'est encore les groupes que Lily Wood and the prick qui deviennent connus parce qu'un DJ random a repris l'un de leurs morceaux.

Et niche ou pas, de nombreux groupes ont un public largement assez large pour qu'en thorie, sur un march quilibr, il ne devraient pas avoir de mal  en vivre. Quand tu es dans la dche alors qu'il y a plus de 100 000 personnes qui t'coutent par mois, c'est qu'il y a un problme quelque part...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si je prends l'exemple d'un groupe comme Firewind qui a une certaine renomme internationale et un trs bon niveau, leur titre le plus cout sur Spotify est  5 millions, ensuite on tombe  1 million et on drop rapidement  240 000 pour le dixime. C'est suffisant pour tre connu, pas pour gagner sa vie. D'ailleurs le lead guitarist joue aujourd'hui pour Ozzy Osbourne et je doute que a ne soit pas principalement par besoin d'argent...


Le problme du metal (et je ne dis pas a pour dnigrer, j'ai beau tre trs ouvert musicalement, j'coute trs majoritairement que a quand je suis tout seul, d'ailleurs la plupart des dernires pages sur le sujet du forum dans la partie musique se rsume  des changes entre Alvaten, r0d et moi), c'est que comme le dit Edrixal, on a beau dire mais le public est assez restreint, ou en tous cas pas suffisant pour faire vivre les X milliers de groupes qui existent.

De plus, comme ce n'est pas un style trs "vendeur", bah en dehors des gros noms connus qui vendaient dj avant, la plupart des groupes, outre dmarche personnel de leur part sur des sites de streaming, tu ne les retrouves pas forcment sur les "offres lgales grand public", donc difficile pour eux, et de vendre et de se faire connaitre.

Perso j'ai connu plus de groupes (que j'ai pu soutenir aprs), en me laissant aller au grs des coutes sur Youtube, qu'on consultant n'importe quel magasine / site spcialis, tout simplement car il y a tellement de groupes qui sortent des trucs, que mme eux ne peuvent pas tout traiter, et donc le mec qui connait le petit groupe GHJFGF et qui va foutre leur musique sur Youtube, va leur faire 100 000 fois plus de pubs, que si GHJFGF attend d'tre suffisamment connu pour qu'un de ces sites / magasine ponde un truc sur eux.



Et oui, artiste a toujours t un mtier risqu ne permettant pas forcment de bien gagner sa vie  moins de vraiment bien percer. Tout comme les intermittents du spectacle, qui en dehors des grosses clbrits, touchent pour la plupart des revenus pourris, et cela mme, bien avant le piratage.

C'est un choix de vie  assumer aussi au bout d'un moment, soit tu vas faire un bouleau d'usine ou de bureau ou autre et tu es plus ou moins sr d'avoir un salaire fixe et rgulier, soit tu dcides d'tre artiste et d'avoir un salaire  la hauteur de ta "clbrit" et de ton "talent" (et de ton propension  sortir des albums rgulirement, faire des tournes pendant des mois loin de chez toi, etc. etc.).

C'est sr que si tu es un inconnu qui sort un cd  2000 exemplaires  ct de ton CDI, et que tu fais un concert tous les 3 mois dans les bistros autour de chez toi, bah tu ne vas pas en vivre, mais bon, la musique  la base, c'est sens tre une "passion" et un moyen de partager des choses avec les gens (pour peu que a les intresse), l'argent est juste un bonus; et non pas une "pa$$ion". 

Si tu prends la dcision de te consacrer  plein temps  la musique, faut tre conscient que ce n'est pas pour autant que tu vas (bien) gagner ta vie avec, piratage ou pas d'ailleurs.


Le pire tant, que ceux qui se plaignent le plus du piratage, ce sont encore une fois les maisons de disques et des gros artistes dj blinds, en gnral les petits se sont adapts au changement de mdia (et certains gros aussi d'ailleurs).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour faire moi-mme du home studio depuis plus de 15 ans, je peux te dire que tu sous-estimes grandement  la fois les cots et les comptences requises. Faire un mixage  peu prs correct, c'est quelque chose de trs complexe et technique.
> Les instruments et effets virtuels ne sont pas gratuits, le matos d'enregistrement non plus. Et une batterie virtuelle, dans la plupart des cas ... juste non quoi.


a s'apprend  faire du mixage, il faut juste accumuler plein de connaissances et de pratique, mais aujourd'hui grce  internet on pourrait passer des jours entier  couter des gens donner des cours de mixage.

Cette chane est super sympa par exemple  :8-):  ::D: 



Pour les logiciels il y a toujours moyen de les cracker (plein de producteurs on commenc comme a, ils achtent les logiciels quand ils ont des revenus).
Il y a des batteries virtuelles qui sonnent vraiment trs raliste. (et c'est largement suffisant faire une maquette, un guitariste peut bricoler un truc en jouant la basse et en programmant la batterie, ce serait trop compliqu d'enregistrer une vraie batterie)
Il y a plein de style musicaux qui n'utilisent pas de vrai batteur (dans la musique lectronique il y a rarement un batteur, mais a arrive, Dave Grohl a collabor avec The Prodigy par exemple).
Ou a :



Il existe des groupes cultes qui ont utilis des batteries lectronique, comme The Do par exemple :



Bon aprs effectivement en live, une batterie acoustique a rend 1000 fois mieux.

Dans l'album "Mamagubida" de Tryo il n'y a pas de batterie  ::P:  (bon aprs le groupe a trouv un super percussionniste)

----------


## Sodium

> C'est sr que si tu es un inconnu qui sort un cd  2000 exemplaires  ct de ton CDI, et que tu fais un concert tous les 3 mois dans les bistros autour de chez toi, bah tu ne vas pas en vivre, mais bon, la musique  la base, c'est sens tre une "passion" et un moyen de partager des choses avec les gens (pour peu que a les intresse), l'argent est juste un bonus; et non pas une "pa$$ion".


Le problme c'est que tu ne vas pas en vivre non plus si tu fais des tournes internationales,  la limite tu as plus de chances d'y perdre de l'argent.

Et non, je suis dsol, l'argument de la "passion" n'est pas valable. Les artistes produisent du contenu consomm par absolument tout le monde, sans eux il y aurait un gros trou. Quand on est passionn d'informatique et qu'on est dveloppeur, on a un mtier lgitime, quand on est passionn de bagnoles et qu'on est garagistes on est lgitime, mais quand on est musicien, on ne le serait pas alors que c'est autant si pas plus de travail ? Pas d'accord.

Pareil pour un graphiste d'ailleurs... tant qu'il dessine des trucs magnifique il est un parasite pour la socit, mais ds qu'il est engag par une bote de comm pour polluer les rues avec des pubs sans intrt soudainement il deviendrait utile...

----------


## Sodium

> a s'apprend  faire du mixage, il faut juste accumuler plein de connaissances et de pratique, mais aujourd'hui grce  internet on pourrait passer des jours entier  couter des gens donner des cours de mixage.


Je ne dis pas que c'est innaccesible, juste que c'est normment de boulot et qu'idalement a s'apprend en cole d'ing son.




> Pour les logiciels il y a toujours moyen de les cracker (plein de producteurs on commenc comme a, ils achtent les logiciels quand ils ont des revenus).


Super, donc pour toi la bonne solution pour que les artistes puissent gagner des revenus est d'en priver ceux qui dveloppent les logiciels qu'ils utilisent.




> Il y a des batteries virtuelles qui sonnent vraiment trs raliste. (et c'est largement suffisant faire une maquette, un guitariste peut bricoler un truc en jouant la basse et en programmant la batterie, ce serait trop compliqu d'enregistrer une vraie batterie)


Sauf qu'une batterie virtuelle il faut la programmer correctement, et donc la bonne solution c'est gnralement d'avoir un vrai batteur sur une batterie lectronique de grande qualit, donc  plusieurs milliers d'euros.
Rcemment j'ai enregistr le batteur de mon groupe avec 4 micros dans une salle de rpte random et il n'y a pas photo, le rendu est infiniement meilleurs.




> Il y a plein de style musicaux qui n'utilisent pas de vrai batteur (dans la musique lectronique il y a rarement un batteur, mais a arrive, Dave Grohl a collabor avec The Prodigy par exemple).


Encore une fois je parle de musique moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le problme c'est que tu ne vas pas en vivre non plus si tu fais des tournes internationales,  la limite tu as plus de chances d'y perdre de l'argent.


Et pour l'instant, la plupart des intervenants ici t'ont donn des chiffres venant d'articles et d'tudes, disant le contraire. Aurais-tu autre chose  nous proposer que ton ressenti / ton exprience perso ? 


Si la grosse majorit des musiciens n'arrivaient plus  en vivre comme tu le prtends, aprs plus de 40 ans de piratage (car cela n'a pas commenc avec le streaming ou mme emule ou autre, avant a il y avait les CD gravs, et encore avant les K7, etc.), plus personne ne ferait de musique, ils se seraient tous rabattus sur un boulot "normal" (mme si ce n'est pas vraiment le terme).

Enfin perso, j'coute des centaines de groupes, de diffrents genre musicaux, et je n'en ai jamais vu aucun se plaindre de ne pas bien gagner sa vie (et encore moins  cause du piratage)...

----------


## Sodium

> Et pour l'instant, la plupart des intervenants ici t'ont donn des chiffres venant d'articles et d'tudes, disant le contraire. Aurais-tu autre chose  nous proposer que ton ressenti / ton exprience perso ?


Je n'ai pas vu a  part les citations non pertinentes comme Shaka Ponk, Halliday, Mylne Farmer, Daft punk etc... oui, videmment que quand on est hyper hyper connu on gagne bien sa vie, moi je ne parle pas du top 50 international mais des gens normaux.

----------


## Invit

> Si la grosse majorit des musiciens n'arrivaient plus  en vivre comme tu le prtends, aprs plus de 40 ans de piratage (car cela n'a pas commenc avec le streaming ou mme emule ou autre, avant a il y avait les CD gravs, et encore avant les K7, etc.), plus personne ne ferait de musique, ils se seraient tous rabattus sur un boulot "normal" (mme si ce n'est pas vraiment le terme).


C'est dj le cas, plus  cause du statut d'intermittent qui a t dfonc qu' cause du piratage ( mon sens), mais beaucoup de musiciens ne se produisent plus, ou beaucoup moins souvent qu'avant. Et ce n'est pas parce que les gens ne veulent pas payer ou ne peuvent pas payer (il y en a, mais pas plus qu'avant au final), c'est parce que l'argent n'atterrit pas dans leur poche. C'est le mme problme qu'avec les maisons d'dition, mais en pire pour certains et en mieux pour d'autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Super, donc pour toi la bonne solution pour que les artistes puissent gagner des revenus est d'en priver ceux qui dveloppent les logiciels qu'ils utilisent.


Vous avez loup le calcul.
Les gens qui craquent Guitar Pro, Guitar Rig, Cubase, etc testent les logiciels, peut-tre qu'ils vont abandonner trs vite (donc ils eu raison de ne pas se ruiner pour rien) ou alors ils vont continuer pendant des annes et petit  petit ils vont acheter des trucs en rapport avec la musique. (si ils n'avaient pas test ils ne serait pas tomb dedans)
En gros craquer un logiciel c'est comme essayer une dmo, *c'est toujours mieux d'acheter la vraie version* (enfin parfois il est plus compliqu d'installer un logiciel quand t'as la licence que quand tu le craques, mais  part a...)




> Sauf qu'une batterie virtuelle il faut la programmer correctement


Plein de groupes ont commenc avec des boites  rythme, comme The Smashing Pumpkins  :8O:  par exemple, aprs il y a eu Jimmy Chamberlin qui est un batteur mythique.
Un guitariste qui bricole dans son coin, peut avoir accs  des rythmes typique dans tous les genres, a peut l'aider  progresser. (il doit y avoir plein de chansons  la radio qui n'ont pas utilis les services d'un batteur)




> Rcemment j'ai enregistr le batteur de mon groupe avec 4 micros dans une salle de rpte random et il n'y a pas photo, le rendu est infiniement meilleurs.


Vous n'tes pas un spcialiste des batteries virtuelles non plus...
Il existe des gens bien meilleurs que vous qui peuvent faire sonner une batterie virtuelle bien mieux que vous.

Alors ok le meilleur enregistrement d'une batterie acoustique est suprieur au meilleur enregistrement numrique, mais enregistrer correctement une batterie c'est l'enfer, dj rien qu'accorder une batterie c'est hyper compliqu, aprs il y a moyen de bricoler en plaant de 3  5 micros autour de la batterie, mais il peut aussi y avoir un micro pour chaque peau de frappe et un micro pour chaque peau de rsonance, un micro par cymbale, et d'autres micros.

D'ailleurs a me fait penser qu'il existe des vidos d'ing son qui bricolent des trucs :






> Encore une fois je parle de musique moi


C'est pas sympa de stigmatiser tous les styles de musique lectronique...
Dj c'est interdit de critiquer Pierre Henry, KRAFTWERK, Herbie Hancock ou Jean Michel Jarre.





The Prodigy est un des groupes les plus important de l'histoire de la musique, c'est de l'ordre de Bach, Vivaldi, The Rolling Stones, The Jimi Hendrix Experience, The Doors, Nirvana, etc.
Ce groupe est super influent. (bon cela dit en live il y a un vrai batteur)

Il existe des styles musicaux qui sont quasiment bas sur un sample de batterie. (Amen Break)

----------


## Edrixal

> Beh, la source dpend de ce que tu cherches 
> Rien que Pirate Bay a une palette bien plus large que Daft Punk et autres groupes qui "fdrent".


Donc si je vais sur PirateBay, je vais dcouvrir des groupes de musique local que personne ne connais ?




> Ben c'est sr qu'un violoniste spcialis dans le classique ne fera jamais autant de pognon que Mylne Farmer. Ce n'est pas la question. Le problme, c'est que s'il est cout 100 fois pendant la semaine, il reoit des miettes pendant que YouTube (ou autres hein) se charge de le montiser.


Parce que l'coute de la musique n'a jamais rapporter. Tant aujourd'hui qu'avant. C'est faire des concerts qui rapporte. Et dans le classique si t'a du talent, faire des concerts a peut rapporter beaucoup.




> Pour qu'une personne vive correctement il faut qu'elle gnre un profit de 1500/2000 en moyenne par mois. (si elle ne vit pas sur Paris ^^)
> Elle n'a pas besoin de gagner des centaines de milliers d'euros.
> Beaucoup de BAC+5 gagnent moins que 2000 net par mois, mme en tant ingnieur/cadre.
> 
> T'es pas oblig de passer  la radio, ni  la TV pour vivre en tant que musicien.


Jamais dit le contraire, je prend seulement des exemples connus et donc les revenue sont plus ou moins connus galement afin de pouvoir affirmer qu'ils vivent bien  :;): 




> Pour Gorillaz si !
> Il y a une gigantesque influence POP dans ce groupe.
> Toutes les critiques musicales vont te le dire.
> 
> Gorillaz
> 
> Perso je n'ai rien contre la pop et j'ai beaucoup cout le premier album de Gorillaz.
> D'ailleurs Damon Albarn vient de Blur qui est un groupe de ... Britpop !


En soit c'est un peut ce que j'ai dit ^^' Je maintient cependant la nuance en disant que Gorillaz ce n'est pas que de la pop, loin de l.




> Oui, enfin, moi je te parle de musique...


Tant mieux du coup, puisque toute ses personnes font de la musique.





> N'attire pas ? Le Hellfest c'est 200 000 entres, et c'est en France o le style n'est pas particulirement contrairement  l'Allemagne par exemple (je n'ai pas trouv les chiffres du Kraken).


Combien de groupe au Hellfest sont capable de remplir un Olympia ? Y'a plus de 150 groupes qui passe au Hellfest, a te fait environs 1333 personnes par groupe. C'est pas ouf comme rsultat au final. Disons que chacun achte un CD d'un groupe a fait 933.10 (si on ce rfrent au stat de Neckara !) par groupe. Mais aller soyons fous, disons que ses groupes ont monter eux mme leur CD et qu'ils le vendent  15, sa fait 19.995 par groupe ! C'est dj beaucoup mieux ! Sauf que l on parle d'un album. Donc ce n'est pas un achat qui sera rpter. La somme tu la divise par le nombre de personne dans le groupe, tu y retire les frais de dplacement ect... Au final pas d'quoi en vivre jusqu'au prochain album. Et on part vraiment sur une barre haute en ce disant que tous le monde va prendre au moins un CD, alors qu'une majorit c'est dj ruiner pour assister au Hellfest...

D'autant plus qu'il y a des groupes qui rassemble beaucoup plus que d'autre comme Bullet for my Valentine, Pleymo, Rise Against, Alice in Chains, Avenged Sevenfold, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, etc... pour l'dition 2018. Ce qui laisse vraiment des miettes pour les autres...

On est loin d'un mega succs qui permet au metal d'tre viable en France.




> C'est certes un public de niche, mais c'est une niche populaire. Si l'on compare avec le jeu vido, il y a des tas de genres de "niche" qui arrivent  tre rentables (jeux de gestion, de stratgie trs pousse, jeux de rle, simus pointues...).


Des jeux de niches qui sont vraiment rentable sont aussi trs rare. Et d'ailleurs si le principe devient rentable, en gnral le jeu deviens de plus en plus mainstream pour augmenter les ventes.




> De toute faon, genre de "niche" ne veux pas dire grand-chose. Il n'y au fond que deux catgories de public, celui qui coute ce qui passe  la radio sans se poser de question et celui avec des gots un peu plus duqu qui coute du classique, du rock, du metal, du jazz, du blues ou que sais-je d'autre. Donc tu as soit les groupes grand-public, soit les groupes de niche, il n'y pas vraiment d'entre-deux. Le plus rigolo c'est encore les groupes que Lily Wood and the prick qui deviennent connus parce qu'un DJ random a repris l'un de leurs morceaux.


Du classique, du rock, du metal, du jazz, du blues, y'en  aussi  la radio...  ::roll::  Mais faut sortir la tte des trois quatre gros groupe de radio.
Bon aprs la radio reste la radio... Y'a 10 mmes musiques qui passe en boucle...

Sinon pour Lily Wood and the prick, c'est l'exemple typique qu'une diffusion pirate d'une musique peut faire exploser la visibilit d'un groupe et lui faire gagner beaucoup.
http://www.chartsinfrance.net/Lilly-...ws-101371.html
Et eux, sa n'a jamais t la vente de CD qui leur ont donner de quoi vivre...




> Et niche ou pas, de nombreux groupes ont un public largement assez large pour qu'en thorie, sur un march quilibr, il ne devraient pas avoir de mal  en vivre. Quand tu es dans la dche alors qu'il y a plus de 100 000 personnes qui t'coutent par mois, c'est qu'il y a un problme quelque part...


Et est ce que ce sont des coutes souhaitez ? Genre quand je lance une playlist sur Youtube, j'coute pas mal de musique diffrente, certaine ne me plaisent pas mais je vais au bout. Sa compte comme une coute et pourtant si j'avais su, je ne l'aurait pas coute.
Aprs encore une fois, le nombre d'coute n'a jamais t rentable. C'est le nombre de diffusion en radio/tl qui permet des rentes. Sinon aprs il faut enchaner les concerts payants. Et une musique qui est couter des millions de fois ne veut pas dire un album vendu  des millions d'exemplaire. Loin de l.




> Super, donc pour toi la bonne solution pour que les artistes puissent gagner des revenus est d'en priver ceux qui dveloppent les logiciels qu'ils utilisent.


Dans un premier temps oui et si le mec perce il va probablement acheter le logiciel au prix fort. Je ne compte plus le nombre de jeu que j'ai commencer en version pirate avant de les acheter. Le pire tant que parfois c'est pour ne mme pas y re-jouer puisque dj fini... Ni le nombre de jeu pirate que j'ai tester et que j'ai trs vite lcher. Tout comme je ne compte pas le nombre de jeu que j'ai payer et que j'ai vite lcher galement... Que d'argent perdu... Du coup j'suis beaucoup plus frileux a l'achat depuis que j'ai arrter de pirater des jeux, j'attends de pouvoir les tester chez les potes ^^

----------


## Invit

> Donc si je vais sur PirateBay, je vais dcouvrir des groupes de musique local que personne ne connais ?


a m'est arriv de tomber dessus oui. Tout dpend si quelqu'un s'est donn la peine de le mettre, mais une  10 personnes suffisent. Soulseek  l'poque avait une communaut importante pour les groupes locaux bretons. Aujourd'hui, d'autres plateformes spcialises ont pris le relais.




> Parce que l'coute de la musique n'a jamais rapporter. Tant aujourd'hui qu'avant. C'est faire des concerts qui rapporte. Et dans le classique si t'a du talent, faire des concerts a peut rapporter beaucoup.


Parce que la musique n'a jamais rapport aux musiciens. a ne veut pas dire que c'est une situation idale dont on doit se satisfaire. En plus, les concerts c'est gnial pour du rock, du rap ou autre, pour certains groupes lectro par exemple, a n'apporte pas grand chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Soulseek  l'poque avait une communaut importante pour les groupes locaux bretons.


Soulseek tourne toujours trs bien, c'est chouette le P2P  :8-): 




> Parce que la musique n'a jamais rapport aux musiciens.


Au niveau des tubes c'est n'importe quoi, avec les histoires de royalties, par exemple :
Patrick Hernandez - "Born to be Alive" : le tube de la fortune



> 25 millions d'exemplaires vendus dans le monde. C'est le nombre faramineux de copies de ce morceau mythique vendus dans le monde depuis sa sortie en 1979. Alors forcment, lorsqu'on est l'interprte de la chanson la plus diffuse en bote de nuit dans le monde, les royalties sont en consquence.
> 
> "entre 800 et 1500 euros dans la journe"
> 
> Install dans le sud de la France  L'Isle-sur-la-Sorgue depuis quelques annes, Patrick Hernandez profite donc de sa retraite et vit sur les droits d'auteur de "Born to be alive", son seul titre mais qui a fait sa fortune. En effet, comme le confie l'auteur, "*lorsque je me lve le matin, je sais dj que je vais gagner entre 800 et 1500 euros dans la journe*", dit-il  Gala .

----------


## Sodium

> Vous avez loup le calcul.
> Les gens qui craquent Guitar Pro, Guitar Rig, Cubase, etc testent les logiciels, peut-tre qu'ils vont abandonner trs vite (donc ils eu raison de ne pas se ruiner pour rien) ou alors ils vont continuer pendant des annes et petit  petit ils vont acheter des trucs en rapport avec la musique. (si ils n'avaient pas test ils ne serait pas tomb dedans)
> En gros craquer un logiciel c'est comme essayer une dmo, *c'est toujours mieux d'acheter la vraie version* (enfin parfois il est plus compliqu d'installer un logiciel quand t'as la licence que quand tu le craques, mais  part a...)


Je n'ai pas envie de discuter de ces points de vue d'adolescent en dehors des ralits. Parmi tous les musiciens que je frquente,  part moi je n'en connais qu'un seul qui paie ses logiciels, et il peut se le permettre parce qu'il a un job trs bien pay  ct.

----------


## Edrixal

> a m'est arrive de tomber dessus oui. Tout dpend si quelqu'un s'est donn la peine de le mettre, mais une  10 personnes suffisent. Soulseek  l'poque avait une communaut importante pour les groupes locaux bretons. Aujourd'hui, d'autres plateformes spcialises ont pris le relais.


Ce sont des choses rares n'est ce pas ? Parce que pour ma part je ne trouve rien sur les petits groupe, a moins qu'ils n'ai mis leur musique en free sur Youtube.




> Parce que la musique n'a jamais rapport aux musiciens. a ne veut pas dire que c'est une situation idale dont ont doit se satisfaire. En plus, les concerts c'est gnial pour du rock, du rap ou autre, pour certains groupes lectro par exemple, a n'apporte pas grand chose.


Nuance, ce n'est pas la musique qui ne rapporte pas, mais la vente de la musique qui ne rapporte pas. Qui est prt  payer plus que quelques centime pour une chanson ? Si tu l'coute  longueur de journe OK, mais si finalement tu n'aime pas...
Faut rentabiliser les concerts aprs, vendre des places, gnrer des produits drive, ect... Sa fonctionne trs bien et pas que pour les gros.
Aprs c'est sur que certain style de musique pche plus que d'autre. Mais que veut tu y faire ? C'est pas le piratage qui leur pose des problmes, mais la demande de ce type de musique qui pose problme.




> Je n'ai pas envie de discuter de ces points de vue d'adolescent en dehors des ralits. Parmi tous les musiciens que je frquente,  part moi je n'en connais qu'un seul qui paie ses logiciels, et il peut se le permettre parce qu'il a un job trs bien pay  ct.


Et donc ? La conclusion ? Si t'a de l'argent tu a le droit de faire de la musique, sinon tu fait rien ? Ou bien tu pirate quand t'a pas de tune et aprs tu te permet d'acheter ?  ::roll::

----------


## Sodium

> Et donc ? La conclusion ? Si t'a de l'argent tu a le droit de faire de la musique, sinon tu fait rien ? Ou bien tu pirate quand t'a pas de tune et aprs tu te permet d'acheter ?


Il faut arrter ces considrations de bisounours. Il y a normment de monde pour dire que le piratage fait connatre les artistes, logiciels etc, et plus personne lorsqu'il s'agit effectivement de mettre la main au portefeuille, mme pour 10.

C'est exactement comme si votre patron vous avait dit  l'entretien d'embauche "je vous prends gratuitement pour six mois et si vous tes bons je vous garde... sinon vous ne connaissez pas un autre dveloppeur qui cherche du travail d'ici six mois ?"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et donc ? La conclusion ? Si t'a de l'argent tu a le droit de faire de la musique, sinon tu fait rien ? Ou bien tu pirate quand t'a pas de tune et aprs tu te permet d'acheter ?


Il commence  y avoir des services mensualis, tu paies chaque mois pour l'accs  plein de logiciels.
a peut tre une solution pour tester sans se ruiner.

Genre a :
EastWest Sounds - Award Winning Virtual Instruments
Ou a :
Roland Cloud (et l c'est TB-303, TR-808, TR-909, SH-101, Juno-106, Jupiter-8, etc)



Il faudrait que Native Instruments fasse a pour avoir Massive, FM-8, Komplete, Absynth 5, etc.




> Il faut arrter ces considrations de bisounours. Il y a normment de monde pour dire que le piratage fait connatre les artistes, logiciels etc, et plus personne lorsqu'il s'agit effectivement de mettre la main au portefeuille, mme pour 10.


Vous avez tord des tas de gens finissent par dpenser de l'argent, sinon aucun album n'aurait jamais t vendu...
Plein de gens ont dcouvert des groupes en piratant de la musique...
Quand quelqu'un enregistre la radio sur une K7 c'est du piratage et a ne fait pas de mal  l'artiste.
La K7 peut donner envie d'aller voir le concert.

En ce moment la mode du vinyle se porte pas trop mal, acheter un vinyle a a plus de sens qu'acheter un CD, parce qu'un vinyle c'est un bel objet physique, avec une belle grande pochette qui pte :


Un CD c'est nul (sauf The Fat of the Land qui est le meilleur album de l'histoire de l'humanit).

----------


## Neckara

> Il faut arrter ces considrations de bisounours. Il y a normment de monde pour dire que le piratage fait connatre les artistes, logiciels etc, et plus personne lorsqu'il s'agit effectivement de mettre la main au portefeuille, mme pour 10.


C'est marrant parce qu'il y a tellement personne pour mettre la main au portefeuille que des youtubeurs se finances via Patreon et autres plateformes participatives.
C'est aussi trange que les bnfices dans cette industries soient en constante hausse depuis un petit paquet d'annes...

L'tude de l'UE n'avait-elle pas d'ailleurs montr que les pirates taient parmi les plus grands acheteurs, et que les objets pirats n'auraient de toute manire pas t achet, n'entranant ainsi pas de manque  gagner ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est marrant parce qu'il y a tellement personne pour mettre la main au portefeuille que des youtubeurs se finances via Patreon et autres plateformes participatives.
> C'est aussi trange que les bnfices dans cette industries soient en constante hausse depuis un petit paquet d'annes...
> 
> L'tude de l'UE n'avait-elle pas d'ailleurs montr que les pirates taient parmi les plus grands acheteurs, et que les objets pirats n'auraient de toute manire pas t achet, n'entranant ainsi pas de manque  gagner ?


Et puis encore une fois, quitte  rler sur le manque  gagner des artistes qu'il aille manifester devant les maisons de productions qui prennent la plus grosse part du prix du cd. Ou manifester au prs du gouvernement pour avoir un taux de TVA rduit sur les produits culturels, ou je ne sais pas.

Sans oublier qu'en France, cela fait X annes de suite que le cot de la vie augmente, mais pas les salaires, du coup oui, acheter un cd n'est pas une priorit.

Ca fait 4 mois qu'il y a des gens dans la rue qui gueulent, cela me semblait pourtant relativement visible comme vnement.  ::mouarf:: 


Rler sur le piratage comme si c'tait un problme rcent li  internet, alors que cela fait au moins depuis les annes 60 que cela se fait (pour ne pas dire avant), ne serait-ce qu'avec les K7, et sachant que toutes les tudes montrent le contraire de ce qu'il affirme, c'est vraiment juste histoire de se plaindre d'un truc... 

Et puis surtout, comme signal hier, cela n'a aucun fichu rapport avec la directive sur le droit d'auteur...

----------


## Neckara

> Rler sur le piratage comme si c'tait un problme rcent li  internet, alors que cela fait au moins depuis les annes 60 que cela se fait (pour ne pas dire avant), ne serait-ce qu'avec les K7, et sachant que toutes les tudes montrent le contraire de ce qu'il affirme, c'est vraiment juste histoire de se plaindre d'un truc...


Tiens, d'ailleurs cela me rappelle qu'on se fait aussi avoir par la taxe sur la copie prive...

----------


## Ryu2000

> on se fait aussi avoir par la taxe sur la copie prive...


Ah ouais en France il y a une taxe norme sur les supports vierge (et les appareils qui permettent la copie),  l'poque les gens commandaient des CD et des DVD sur un site allemand (Nierle).

Et sinon Sodium est-ce que t'as une page SoundCloud qu'on puisse se rendre compte de ce que tu produis ?
Ou une page bandcamp peut-tre ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ah ouais en France il y a une taxe norme *sur les supports vierge (et les appareils qui permettent la copie)*,  l'poque les gens commandaient des CD et des DVD sur un site allemand (Nierle).


Sur a mais pas que, loin de l ! 




> En contrepartie du droit de copie, une partie du prix d'achat de tous les consommables numriques et appareils multimdia, notamment les vidocassettes, CD-R et RW vierges, *disques durs, mmoire flash*, et les appareils exploitant ce type de supports, tels que les *cls USB, smartphones, baladeurs numrique, ordinateurs, box internet*, etc., est prleve. Cette taxe se prsente sous la forme d'une redevance. *En France ne sont pas assujettis les disques durs internes, mais bien les disques durs externes.*

----------


## Marco46

> Il faut arrter ces considrations de bisounours. Il y a normment de monde pour dire que le piratage fait connatre les artistes, logiciels etc, et plus personne lorsqu'il s'agit effectivement de mettre la main au portefeuille, mme pour 10.
> 
> C'est exactement comme si votre patron vous avait dit  l'entretien d'embauche "je vous prends gratuitement pour six mois et si vous tes bons je vous garde... sinon vous ne connaissez pas un autre dveloppeur qui cherche du travail d'ici six mois ?"


Tu confonds un revenu de rente, c'est  dire la vente d'une licence d'coute (parce que vendre un objet dmatrialis ce n'est rien d'autre que a) avec un revenu du travail.

Ton analogie se tiendrait si il y avait en face un musicien qui fait un concert.

C'est du mme ordre que d'expliquer que l'opensource et le logiciel libre tuent l'industrie du dveloppement logiciel. On constate en pratique exactement l'inverse. Mme les anciens de crosofts acharns anti-opensource / libre des annes 2000 reconnaissent qu'ils se sont plants lamentablement.

Aujourd'hui c'est les industries musicales et cinmatographiques qui se plantent. a fait juste 20 ans qu'ils se plantent. a commence  faire un peu long la monte au cerveau.

Et dans l'intervalle la licence globale a t privatise, a s'appelle Netflix et Spotify, et les crateurs se font toujours autant mettre qu'avant.

----------


## Edrixal

> Il faut arrter ces considrations de bisounours. Il y a normment de monde pour dire que le piratage fait connatre les artistes, logiciels etc, et plus personne lorsqu'il s'agit effectivement de mettre la main au portefeuille, mme pour 10.
> 
> C'est exactement comme si votre patron vous avait dit  l'entretien d'embauche "je vous prends gratuitement pour six mois et si vous tes bons je vous garde... sinon vous ne connaissez pas un autre dveloppeur qui cherche du travail d'ici six mois ?"


Tient je suis un Bisounours aujourdhui ?  ::mouarf:: 

Bref... Ton exemple est bidons. Si au moins tu parler des concerts que les mecs donne gratuitement. L oui, je serait d'accord avec toi.




> Ah ouais en France il y a une taxe norme sur les supports vierge (et les appareils qui permettent la copie),  l'poque les gens commandaient des CD et des DVD sur un site allemand (Nierle).
> 
> Et sinon Sodium est-ce que t'as une page SoundCloud qu'on puisse se rendre compte de ce que tu produis ?
> Ou une page bandcamp peut-tre ?


Je pense pas, il faut que tu lui achte un CD pour couter ce qu'il fait !  ::aie::

----------


## Sodium

> Tu confonds un revenu de rente, c'est  dire la vente d'une licence d'coute (parce que vendre un objet dmatrialis ce n'est rien d'autre que a) avec un revenu du travail.
> 
> Ton analogie se tiendrait si il y avait en face un musicien qui fait un concert.


Ah ben c'est sr, heureusement que nous en tant que dveloppeurs notre source de revenu se base uniquement sur du vrai travail d'honntes gens et pas sur la distribution de services demandant une simple installation et un peu de maintenance de temps  autre (qu'on facture mme quand il n'y a rien  faire)  :;): 

Faut arrter deux minutes, un album c'est minimum un an de boulot et gnralement beaucoup plus et normment de frais derrire. Le fait que a se rentabilise sur le long terme n'en fait aucun cas une rente.

----------


## el_slapper

Allez, puisqu'on dit du bien des batteurs, voil ce que a donne, un vrai pro : 



et non, on aura pas cette qualit avec une boite a musique. Suivant le public vis, l'lectronique suffira  convaincre...ou pas.

----------


## Sodium

> Allez, puisqu'on dit du bien des batteurs, voil ce que a donne, un vrai pro : 
> 
> 
> 
> et non, on aura pas cette qualit avec une boite a musique. Suivant le public vis, l'lectronique suffira  convaincre...ou pas.


Il faut se sortir les vieilles botes  rythme de la tte, avec les technos actuelles personne ne fera la diffrence une vraie batterie et une batterie virtuelle programme correctement  :;): 
Mais c'est l le truc, la programmer correctement avec toutes les nuances, c'est au final plus de boulot que d'enregistrer un vrai batteur, donc si l'on en a un sous la main autant l'utiliser  ::ptdr::

----------


## Edrixal

> Ah ben c'est sr, heureusement que nous en tant que dveloppeurs notre source de revenu se base uniquement sur du vrai travail d'honntes gens et pas sur la distribution de services demandant une simple installation et un peu de maintenance
>  de temps  autre (qu'on facture mme quand il n'y a rien  faire) 
> 
> Faut arrter deux minutes, un album c'est minimum un an de boulot et gnralement beaucoup plus et normment de frais derrire. Le fait que a se rentabilise sur le long terme n'en fait aucun cas une rente.


Une rentabilit sur le long terme c'est une rente... C'est d'ailleurs de a que vivent pas mal d'artiste qui n'ont plus rien produit depuis longtemps.

Quand tu produit un album, dit moi comment tu compte attirer des gens sans faire couter ta musique gratuitement ? Tu pense que les gens vont venir comme a, sur un coup de tte dpenser du fric en ce disant "Si j'aime pas tant pis le mec sera rmunrer !" ?
C'est toi qui vie dans un monde de bisounours. La plupart des gens sur un album aime une ou deux musique, aller disons un tier. La plupart des gens ne sont pas prt  acheter un album pour couter trois musique dessus puis passer  un autre cd, ect...
Et pour faire partager un son qui nous plait, si on ne l'a pas en dmat, c'est compliquer.
Alors quoi ? On laisse tout le monde dans le floue et on stop le piratage ? Tu crois que t'es revenue vont augmenter ainsi ?

Comme il te l'a dj t dit, non. De multiple rapport vont dans le sens du bienfait du piratage justement. Et du fait que ceux qui pirate n'hsite pas  acheter justement parce qu'ils connaissent le produit. De nombreux artiste mettent leur musique en ligne gratuitement car ils savent la pub que cela va leur faire si leur son plait.
A un moment faut arrter la mauvaise foie et les comparaisons foireuse...

Tu veut comparer le travail d'un musiciens avec celuis d'un dev ? Ok, dans ce cas l, par sur le dev Freelance, qui dbute et va ce lancer dans des projets Open Source (travail gratuits) afin de faire ses armes et de laisser sa trace dans des projets qu'il pourra ensuite prsenter auprs de ses clients.
Bha considre qu'un artiste musicale qui dbute  besoin lui aussi de la vitrine du gratuit pour ce faire connaitre.

Certain ne la joue pas ainsi et c'est leur droit. C'est sur que quant tu  dj une super grosse visibilit, y'a pas besoin d'offrir quelques chose gratos pour augmenter en popularit. Mais c'est loin d'tre le cas de tous et la majorit des derniers artiste mergent l'ont t grace au piratage et  la musique gratuite.
Un autre exemple, c'est la srie HroCorp, qui  cause du piratage c'est vue en manque de fond. Sauf que ses mmes fans qui ont pirater la srie n'ont pas hsiter  faire monter les audiences sur France 4 quand la srie t diffuser et  donner de l'argent pour aider au financement de la dernire saison.
Entre temps, le projet  continuer  vivre en BD. Au final ils s'en sorte, et il faut tre honntes HroCorp, mme sans le piratage n'aurai jamais fait pt les scores, Simon Astier lui mme le reconnaits. Y'a une grosse base de fan, mais pas suffisante pour que les invstisseurs s'y interressent.
Mais cette base de fan  t suffisante pour permettre  la srie de continuer.

Par contre, si les gens au lieu de pirater la srie avais tous payer les DVD, j'suis pas sur que la cagnote en ligne aurait eu autant de succs. Dj parce que beaucoup n'aurais jamais dcouvert la srie, mais aussi parce que payer une cagnote quand t'a dj payer le DVD...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Tu veut comparer le travail d'un musiciens avec celuis d'un dev ? Ok, dans ce cas l, par sur le dev Freelance, qui dbute et va ce lancer dans des projets Open Source (travail gratuits) afin de faire ses armes et de laisser sa trace dans des projets qu'il pourra ensuite prsenter auprs de ses clients.
> Bha considre qu'un artiste musicale qui dbute  besoin lui aussi de la vitrine du gratuit pour ce faire connaitre.(.../...)


Si on file la mtaphore, moi salari d'un diteur de logiciel, je suis l'quivalent du troisime violon de l'orchestre philarmonique de Rennes. Impossible de casser la baraque en termes de revenus, mais un fixe est garanti. L'artiste qui essaye de se produire par lui-mme, c'est plus le startupeur, ou l'ind du jeu vido. en cas de succs massif, le revenu est massif.....mais tous les autres, donc l'immense majorit, ont besoin d'un boulot alimentaire  cot.

----------


## Ryu2000

> et non, on aura pas cette qualit avec une boite a musique


Je pense que si, il n'y a strictement rien d'extraordinaire dans cette prestation.
Vous n'avez pas conscience de jusqu'o peut aller la technologie.

Je suis certains qu'il existe des morceaux dont vous pourriez jurer qu'il y a un batteur alors qu'en fait non.
Bon le ralisme c'est une chose, mais dans la musique ce n'est pas trs important.

Sur certains morceaux de Mickael Jackson une boite  rythme est utilis :

Linn LM-1



> It became a staple of 1980s pop music, helping to establish drum machines as credible tools, and appears on records by artists including *Human League, Gary Numan, Michael Jackson, and particularly Prince*. The LM-1 was succeeded in 1982 by the LinnDrum.


Et j'ai mieux :
- Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight
- Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing
- Afrika Bambaataa & The Soul Sonic Force - Planet Rock
- Whitney Houston - I Wanna Dance With Somebody
- Talking Heads  Psycho Killer
Toutes ces chansons hyper connues utilisent la TR-808 de Roland.


Donc l a sonne pas du tout raliste, mais a sonne super bien.
C'est mythique comme son.
On le retrouve la 808 dans plein de styles musicaux.
Alors que t'entendras jamais un gars random dire "lors de l'enregistrement en studio ils ont utilis une caisse claire Ludwig Supraphonic".




> Mais c'est l le truc, la programmer correctement avec toutes les nuances, c'est au final plus de boulot que d'enregistrer un vrai batteur


On peut dire l'inverse, que les ingnieurs du son, quantize, normalise, compresse le son. Donc plein de subtilits disparaissent.
Il existe des solutions technologique avec beaucoup beaucoup de samples et chaque coup semble unique, il y a moyen de mettre du schuffle ou du swing, etc.

Bon aprs ouais le top c'est un bon enregistrement de batterie, dans une bonne salle, avec des dizaines de micro.
Mais ya moyen d'avoir un son pro avec les logiciels et a cote moins cher que de passer par un batteur.




> Quand tu produit un album, dit moi comment tu compte attirer des gens sans faire couter ta musique gratuitement ?


Le concept d'album est peut-tre dpass, ce n'est plus comme a qu'on consomme de la musique.
Certains vont toujours acheter des vinyles et c'est cool d'avoir l'objet avec la grosse pochette.
Mais sinon les gens coutent sur Deezer/Spotify/SoundCloud.

----------


## Sodium

> Quand tu produit un album, dit moi comment tu compte attirer des gens sans faire couter ta musique gratuitement ? Tu pense que les gens vont venir comme a, sur un coup de tte dpenser du fric en ce disant "Si j'aime pas tant pis le mec sera rmunrer !" ?


Ha bon, les gens n'coutaient pas de musique avant l'existence du streaming ?




> C'est toi qui vie dans un monde de bisounours. La plupart des gens sur un album aime une ou deux musique, aller disons un tier. La plupart des gens ne sont pas prt  acheter un album pour couter trois musique dessus puis passer  un autre cd, ect...


Ca c'est valable quand on coute de la merde...
Gnralement un album de metal c'est un concept, une exprience o tout est un enchanement logique, souvent avec un morceau d'intro et un morceau de conclusion.
Et pareillement, on n'coute pas des albums au hasard, en gnral quand on aime un groupe on suit son actualit et on se renseigne sur des sites d'actus sur les nouveauts et ce qu'elles valent.
videmment a n'est pas pareil quand on se limite  couter des DJs qui ont leur petit succs  un instant T en remixant un morceau et dont plus personne ne se souvient un an plus tard.




> Comme il te l'a dj t dit, non. De multiple rapport vont dans le sens du bienfait du piratage justement. Et du fait que ceux qui pirate n'hsite pas  acheter justement parce qu'ils connaissent le produit. De nombreux artiste mettent leur musique en ligne gratuitement car ils savent la pub que cela va leur faire si leur son plait.
> A un moment faut arrter la mauvaise foie et les comparaisons foireuse...


Les bienfaits du piratage sont un mythe utilis par certains par se donner bonne conscience. Ce qui a fait baisser les chiffres du piratage, ce sont les plateformes comme Netflix, Spotify ou Steam qui donnent accs  du contenu pour un prix trs dmocratique et surtout un aspect pratique puisque l'utilisateur retrouve tout ce dont il a besoin  un seul endroit. Seulement a ne rapporte pas grand-chose aux artistes...




> Tu veut comparer le travail d'un musiciens avec celuis d'un dev ? Ok, dans ce cas l, par sur le dev Freelance, qui dbute et va ce lancer dans des projets Open Source (travail gratuits) afin de faire ses armes et de laisser sa trace dans des projets qu'il pourra ensuite prsenter auprs de ses clients.
> Bha considre qu'un artiste musicale qui dbute  besoin lui aussi de la vitrine du gratuit pour ce faire connaitre.


Euh... juste non quoi ? Un freelance dj en gnral ils peut prsenter ce qu'il a fait dans sa bote prcdente. Niveau de pertinence de la comparaison Kamolux/10.

Et ce n'est pas faute de le rpter, mais le problme n'est pas de se faire connatre, c'est de se faire rmunrer une fois que l'on est connu. D'autant plus qu' de trs rares exceptions prs, les artistes ne cherchent pas  avoir des revenus pour devenir riches (dj parce que c'est pratiquement impossible) mais juste pour pouvoir continuer  faire de la musique.




> On peut dire l'inverse, que les ingnieurs du son, quantize, normalise, compresse le son. Donc plein de subtilits disparaissent.
> Il existe des solutions technologique avec beaucoup beaucoup de samples et chaque coup semble unique, il y a moyen de mettre du schuffle ou du swing, etc.


La dynamique dans le jeu n'est pas qu'une question de volume, une cymbale a ne sonne pas pareil selon qu'on la bourine ou qu'on leffleure, un charley ne sonne pas pareil selon qu'il est ferm  90 ou 80%.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ca c'est valable quand on coute de la merde...
> Gnralement un album de metal c'est un concept, une exprience o tout est un enchanement logique, souvent avec un morceau d'intro et un morceau de conclusion.
> Et pareillement, on n'coute pas des albums au hasard, en gnral quand on aime un groupe on suit son actualit et on se renseigne sur des sites d'actus sur les nouveauts et ce qu'elles valent.
> videmment a n'est pas pareil quand on se limite  couter des DJs qui ont leur petit succs  un instant T en remixant un morceau et dont plus personne ne se souvient un an plus tard.


Ah toujours ce jugement sur les trucs que toi tu n'coutes pas / ne joues pas  / ne regardes pas...

Dj quand on a t bien lev par ses parents, on ne dit pas "c'est de la merde" mais "je n'aime pas".

Ensuite, des albums plus que "merdiques" dans le metal, y'en a aussi des milliers...  





> Les bienfaits du piratage sont un mythe utilis par certains par se donner bonne conscience. *Ce qui a fait baisser les chiffres du piratage*, ce sont les plateformes comme Netflix, Spotify ou Steam qui donnent accs  du contenu pour un prix trs dmocratique et surtout un aspect pratique puisque l'utilisateur retrouve tout ce dont il a besoin  un seul endroit. Seulement a ne rapporte pas grand-chose aux artistes...


On ne te parle pas de baisse du piratage, mais d'tudes montrant que :

- le piratage ne fait pas spcialement baisser les ventes.
- les pirates achtent plus que ceux qui ne piratent pas (car comme ils essaient avant, ils investissent en consquence, mme quand ils ont moins de moyens, l o ceux qui ne piratent pas, de peur de "gcher" leur argent dans un truc qui ne leur plaira pas, se montrent beaucoup plus conomes).

D'ailleurs si ces tudes et ces rapports n'taient que des mythes utiliss par les pirates pour se donner bonne conscience, on en trouverait aucune trace dans les journaux / mdias, o je veux bien que tu nous expliques l'intrt des mdias  vanter les bienfaits du piratage, alors que le lobbying des maisons de prod n'a jamais t aussi fort (la preuve avec cette directive) ?

Bref, encore une fois, tu n'as que ton opinion contre plusieurs tudes ralises dans diffrents pays... Et dire "toutes les tudes racontent n'importe quoi", car cela ne va pas dans ton sens, c'est un peu facile.

----------


## Sodium

> Ah toujours ce jugement sur les trucs que toi tu n'coutes pas / ne joues pas  / ne regardes pas...
> 
> Dj quand on a t bien lev par ses parents, on ne dit pas "c'est de la merde" mais "je n'aime pas".


La musique est comme tout, une question d'ducation et les gots s'aquirent avec l'exprience. Quand on comprend ce que l'on coute, on devient automatiquement plus exigeant.




> On ne te parle pas de baisse du piratage, mais d'tudes montrant que :


Ces tudes n'ont aucun intrt car elles analysent la situation actuelle alors qu'il faudrait la comparer  celle d'avant le piratage de masse, quand on se passait des K7 sous le manteau et que quand l'on voulait le dernier album de son artiste prfr, on ne pouvait pas le rcuprer en quinze secondes sur le net.

----------


## Edrixal

> Ha bon, les gens n'coutaient pas de musique avant l'existence du streaming ?


Si je remonte jusqu' mes 12/13 premires anne je n'couter que la musique de mes parents et la radio. C'est la radio qui m'a fait acheter des CD et j'ai souvent t dus parce que oui y'avais la musique que jaimer, mais le sur le reste bha...
Et je ne suis pas le seul  penser ainsi.




> Ca c'est valable quand on coute de la merde...


Ce n'est pas parce que je n'coute pas que du mtal que j'coute de la merde. T'es pas obliger d'avoir la capacit d'apprcier d'autre son que ceux du mtal, tu n'est pas obliger non plus d'tre aussi insultant...




> Gnralement un album de metal c'est un concept, une exprience o tout est un enchanement logique, souvent avec un morceau d'intro et un morceau de conclusion.
> Et pareillement, on n'coute pas des albums au hasard, en gnral quand on aime un groupe on suit son actualit et on se renseigne sur des sites d'actus sur les nouveauts et ce qu'elles valent.
> videmment a n'est pas pareil quand on se limite  couter des DJs qui ont leur petit succs  un instant T en remixant un morceau et dont plus personne ne se souvient un an plus tard.


Tu peut construire ton album comme tu le sent, parfois au seins mme d'une musique je n'apprcie que le refrain, que le solo de guitare ou que l'intro. Pareil pour un album, mme bien construit t'es pas obliger d'aimer 100% des musiques. C'est d'ailleurs trs rare que j'aime toutes les musiques d'un groupe ou d'un chanteur.




> Les bienfaits du piratage sont un mythe utilis par certains par se donner bonne conscience.


T'es juste complotiste en fait... Les tudes et les rapports europen qui vont contre l'avis gnral des lobby sont en fait raliser par des hackeur qui souhaite ce donner bonne conscience !  ::aie:: 
Remarque comme a on vite d'analyser les rapports et de comprendre le modle conomique qui en dcoule. Et puis c'est plus simple de se dire "Le mec il  couter ma musique gratos, s'il avais pas pirater sa m'aurait fait un album de vendu !". Alors que sans le piratage le mec n'aurais jamais couter ta musique et n'aurais jamais pris le risque d'acheter ton album.
Et puis c'est moins vexant que de ce dire "Si le mec coute ma musique gratuitement mais nachte rien, c'est que ce que je fait ne lui  pas donner envie."...




> Ce qui a fait baisser les chiffres du piratage, ce sont les plateformes comme Netflix, Spotify ou Steam qui donnent accs  du contenu pour un prix trs dmocratique et surtout un aspect pratique puisque l'utilisateur retrouve tout ce dont il a besoin  un seul endroit. Seulement a ne rapporte pas grand-chose aux artistes...


Pour les jeux ce sont surtout les streamer qui permettent de bien voir le gameplay d'un jeu avant de l'acheter.
Pour le reste on est d'accord. Mais comme dit plus haut, les ventes de CD c'est pas ce qui rapporte le plus aux artistes... Enfin a ne fait qu'une vingtaines de fois qu'on le dit...




> Euh... juste non quoi ? Un freelance dj en gnral ils peut prsenter ce qu'il a fait dans sa bote prcdente. Niveau de pertinence de la comparaison Kamolux/10.


Je parle d'un freelance dbutant.
Sinon compare avec un musicien qui  dj une carrire et  dj t reconnue dans le milieux.




> Et ce n'est pas faute de le rpter, mais le problme n'est pas de se faire connatre, c'est de se faire rmunrer une fois que l'on est connu. D'autant plus qu' de trs rares exceptions prs, les artistes ne cherchent pas  avoir des revenus pour devenir riches (dj parce que c'est pratiquement impossible) mais juste pour pouvoir continuer  faire de la musique.


Avant de pouvoir gagner de l'argent il faut commencer par tre connus... Un minimum en tout cas...
Y'a deux type d'artiste connu. Ceux qui fdrent du monde et qui gagne de l'argent. Et ceux qui sont dans une niche aussi grosse soit elle et qui auront toujours du mal  vraiment faire du fric.
C'est pareil en dev Freelance, si tu vise des techno que trs peut de personnes utilise, t'aura plus de mal  trouver des clients et donc plus de mal  tre bien rmunrer.

Et ne je vois pas en quoi le piratage nuis a la rmunration... A moins de ce dire que pour chaque coute le groupe aurait vendu un album. Mais ce n'est pas la bonne logique... Par contre combien d'album on t acheter aprs avoir t couter en version free ?
Les gens ne sont pas des pinces, si le travail leur plait ils vont acheter. Mme si tu trouvera toujours des profiteurs, on est d'accord.




> La musique est comme tout, une question d'ducation et les gots s'aquirent avec l'exprience. Quand on comprend ce que l'on coute, on devient automatiquement plus exigeant.


tre exigent ne veut pas dire tre mal duquer. C'est un peut comme ceux qui balance des horreurs  la gueule des gens sous couvert dhonntet... C'est du pipo.

----------


## Neckara

> Ha bon, les gens n'coutaient pas de musique avant l'existence du streaming ?


Radio, tlvision, lieux publiques o sont diffuss de la musique (restaurants, bars, piscines, etc.), mtro, K7 passes sous le manteau (compils').




> Les bienfaits du piratage sont un mythe utilis par certains par se donner bonne conscience.


Source ?




> Ces tudes n'ont aucun intrt car elles analysent la situation actuelle alors qu'il faudrait la comparer  celle d'avant le piratage de masse, quand on se passait des K7 sous le manteau et que quand l'on voulait le dernier album de son artiste prfr, on ne pouvait pas le rcuprer en quinze secondes sur le net.


tudes que tu as bien videmment lu pour te permettre de les juger.

----------


## Sodium

> Ce n'est pas parce que je n'coute pas que du mtal que j'coute de la merde. T'es pas obliger d'avoir la capacit d'apprcier d'autre son que ceux du mtal, tu n'est pas obliger non plus d'tre aussi insultant...


Je n'oppose pas le metal et le reste du monde, j'oppose les musiques qui sont le fruit d'une vritable rflexion artistique contre celles qui sont un simple produit de consommation, format pour plaire  la masse et passer  la radio, que les gens coutent justement parce que a passe  la radio et que c'est populaire. J'coute du metal, du rock, du jazz, du classique, du blues, de l'lectro, de la pop du temps o l'on faisait de la bonne pop...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est la radio qui m'a fait acheter des CD et j'ai souvent t dus parce que oui y'avais la musique que jaimer, mais le sur le reste bha...


C'est affreux pour les enfants qui ont 12 ans aujourd'hui.
Plus rien d'intressant n'est diffus  la radio, ni  la TV...
Il y a moins de diversit qu'avant. (par exemple il n'y a plus de metal)

Bon  la limite il y  a parfois des bonnes chansons dans les bandes annonces pour les films (j'ai notamment entendu Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin, The Prodigy).




> une cymbale a ne sonne pas pareil selon qu'on la bourine ou qu'on leffleure, un charley ne sonne pas pareil selon qu'il est ferm  90 ou 80%.


a peut compltement tre gr par logiciel.
Il suffit de prendre normment de sample (plusieurs pour chaque vlocit et pour chaque type de baguette) et voil, si tu mets 2 coups de cymbales avec la mme vlocit ce ne sera pas le mme sample.
Avec peu de vlocit ce sera un coup de cymbale trs lger et  fond ce sera pas du tout le mme coup de cymbale.

Bon aprs il y a hihat open et hihat closed, mais par contre pour toutes les positions entre les 2, a doit tre un peu plus chiant  grer.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je n'oppose pas le metal et le reste du monde, j'oppose les musiques qui sont le fruit d'une vritable rflexion artistique contre celles qui sont un simple produit de consommation, format pour plaire  la masse et passer  la radio, que les gens coutent justement parce que a passe  la radio et que c'est populaire. J'coute du metal, du rock, du jazz, du classique, du blues, de l'lectro, de la pop du temps o l'on faisait de la bonne pop...


enfin bref, tu t'riges en seul dfenseur du bon gout.

Aprs, hein, la musique grand public d'aujourd'hui, je trouve qu'elle manque singulirement d'originalit, m'enfin les petits jeunes qui sortent, mme si on leur interdit d'exprimenter, ce sont quand mme des pros qui connaissent leur mtier, hein. Le rsultat peut sembler dj-entendu(c'est pourquoi je ne m'y intresse pas spcialement), mais ce ne sont pas des rigolos, et ils savent ce qu'ils font.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est affreux pour les enfants qui ont 12 ans aujourd'hui.
> Plus rien d'intressant n'est diffus  la radio, ni  la TV...
> Il y a moins de diversit qu'avant. (par exemple il n'y a plus de metal)


T'as qu' changer de chane ou de station de radio...

Il y a au contraire aujourd'hui 100 fois plus de chanes de tl ou de stations de radio qu' la belle poque des K7 que regrette Sodium (et o pirater un groupe et en lui faisant perdre des revenus en le copiant sur K7 ne le gnait pas apparemment, comme quoi, c'est juste quand a l'arrange), et on trouve de tout, surtout aujourd'hui avec les webradio grce au vilain internet qui permet le piratage.

http://www.radiometal.com/radio
https://www.lagrosseradio.com/radio-metal/
http://www.radiometalsound.fr/#

A la tl, il y a l'mission "un dose 2 metal" sur l'Enorme TV par exemple. 

Etc. Etc.

Aprs c'est sr que si vous ne regardez que les 5 premires chanes (je ne compte pas canal+ car payant) et que vous vous limitez  NRJ, Fun Radio, France Inter et rires et chansons, bah forcment le choix est limit...

Vous avez aussi le droit de vous sortir les doigts pour trouver ce qui vous intresse au lieu d'attendre que cela vous tombe tout cuit dans le bec.  ::aie::

----------


## Sodium

> a peut compltement tre gr par logiciel.
> Il suffit de prendre normment de sample (plusieurs pour chaque vlocit et pour chaque type de baguette) et voil, si tu mets 2 coups de cymbales avec la mme vlocit ce ne sera pas le mme sample.
> Avec peu de vlocit ce sera un coup de cymbale trs lger et  fond ce sera pas du tout le mme coup de cymbale.
> 
> Bon aprs il y a hihat open et hihat closed, mais par contre pour toutes les positions entre les 2, a doit tre un peu plus chiant  grer.


videmment, sauf qu'encore une fois il faut le programmer, donc normment de boulot derrire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Sur les radios et chanes mainstream il devrait y avoir plus de diversits, pour que la masse dcouvre un maximum de chose. Ceux qui ont 12 ans vont subir trop de musique pas terrible et a va les influencer  ::(: 
Je n'coute pas la radio, je ne regarde pas la TV, je recherche ma musique.
J'ai mme dcouvert des trucs comme le FRAPCORE qui est un mlange de Gabber et de RAP, c'est pas facile  trouver par hasard.
Mais c'est marrant :



J'aime pas du tout le RAP (sauf quelque rares trucs), je trouve que c'est de la mauvaise violence, mais des producteurs ont russi  en faire quelque chose de constructif, je trouve qu'il y a de l'humour dans le truc.
L on voit des gars du label Casual Gabberz  un moment :



Bon sinon YouTube m'a propos a il y a quelque mois et j'ai bien aim :




C'est sympa aussi.

Quand j'tais abonn  Spotify j'ai trouv pas mal de morceaux avec la fonction "radio li au morceau".

====
Il y a des poques plus intressantes que d'autres.
En 1967 : The Doors, The Who, The Velvet Underground, The Jimi Hendrix Experience, The Rolling Stones, The Mamas & The Papas, Jefferson Airplane, Cream, The Beach Boys, The Beatles, etc taient populaire.

J'ai l'impression que dans la musique mainstream dans les annes 60, 70, 80, 90 il y avait plein de trucs cool. (y'avait pas mal de merde aussi)
Dans les annes 90, il y avait le Grunge, il y avait le Big Beat, c'tait quand mme cool. (bon ok il y avait aussi les boys band et certains trucs dans l'euro dance n'taient pas top)

J'ai l'impression qu'aujourd'hui il n'y a plus de musique aussi sympa que ce genre de chose :

----------


## Sodium

> Sur les radios et chanes mainstream il devrait y avoir plus de diversits, pour que la masse dcouvre un maximum de chose. Ceux qui ont 12 ans vont subir trop de musique pas terrible et a va les influencer 
> Je n'coute pas la radio, je ne regarde pas la TV, je recherche ma musique.


Je trouve au contraire que sur les radios mainstream d'informations telles que France Inter, il ne devrait tout simplement pas y avoir de musique. 
Il n'y a rien qui me gave plus que de me faire imposer de la musique qui ne m'intresse pas, surtout qu'ils ont des rgles stupides avec x% de la programmation qui doit contenir de la musique francophone et juste non, je n'ai pas envie d'entendre de la varitoche de chez nous.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je trouve au contraire que sur les radios mainstream d'informations telles que France Inter, il ne devrait tout simplement pas y avoir de musique. 
> Il n'y a rien qui me gave plus que de me faire imposer de la musique qui ne m'intresse pas, surtout qu'ils ont des rgles stupides avec x% de la programmation qui doit contenir de la musique francophone et juste non, je n'ai pas envie d'entendre de la varitoche de chez nous.



Le choix est tellement dur, je n'arrive pas  me dcider, on aurait t demain, je pense que je me serais mme tt  faire un sondage :





 ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdinoc

Treize parlementaires se sont supposment gours de bouton lors du vote

Parmi lesquels des Franais sur lesquels on comptait. Si tous ceux mentionns dans l'article avaient vot comme ils disent l'avoir voulu, les articles 11 et 13 ne seraient pas passs en l'tat.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Treize parlementaires se sont supposment gours de bouton lors du vote
> 
> Parmi lesquels des Franais sur lesquels on comptait. Si tous ceux mentionns dans l'article avaient vot comme ils disent l'avoir voulu, les articles 11 et 13 ne seraient pas passs en l'tat.


a fait quand mme piti de sortir une excuse pareille...

----------


## Ryu2000

C'tait un vote pour modifier les amendements et a a fini  317 contre et 312 pour.
C'est bte que des eurodputs se soient plant lors d'un vote si serr.
Les eurodputs ne matrisent pas le sujet et confondent les boutons.

Bon en mme temps c'est pas simple de voter :

----------


## Edrixal

> C'tait un vote pour modifier les amendements et a a fini  317 contre et 312 pour.
> C'est bte que des eurodputs se soient plant lors d'un vote si serr.
> Les eurodputs ne matrisent pas le sujet et confondent les boutons.
> 
> Bon en mme temps c'est pas simple de voter :


C'est la faute  la personne qui  conus la machine, les daltoniens font tout  l'envers !  ::roll::

----------


## Sodium

https://www.clubic.com/pro/legislati...aise-2019.html

----------


## Ecthelion2

> https://www.clubic.com/pro/legislati...aise-2019.html





> Concrtement, Qwant espre pouvoir traiter avec *les diteurs de presse franais*  la manire dont il procde en Allemagne.


Donc ils vont payer les franais, et continuer de piller les autres ? 

Effectivement bel exemple, y'a vraiment de quoi critiquer Google.  ::aie::

----------


## Sodium

En mme temps, non-franais qui utilisent Qwant il ne doit pas y en avoir des masses  :;):

----------


## Ecthelion2

> En mme temps, non-franais qui utilisent Qwant il ne doit pas y en avoir des masses


C'est pas une question que l'utilisateur soit franais ou non...

C'est une question que si avec Qwant, je fais une recherche qui me retourne des rsultats avec des extraits de journaux belges, suisses, espagnol ou autre, les diteurs de ces journaux ne toucheront pas un sous de Qwant eux...

Avez-vous vraiment compris de quoi il retournait au final ?  ::roll:: 

Le problme des droits d'auteurs ne s'arrte pas  la frontire franaise hein...

----------


## Sodium

Et alors ? Aprs c'est une question de mise en oeuvre et d'accords internationaux  trouver.
C'est dj mieux que de venir whiner "olalala le parlement rclame qu'on reverse des miettes des milliards que l'on se fait sur le dos des crateurs de contenus, a va tuer le web libre !!!"  ::roll::

----------


## Neckara

> C'est dj mieux que de venir whiner "olalala le parlement rclame qu'on reverse des miettes des milliards que l'on se fait sur le dos des crateurs de contenus, a va tuer le web libre !!!"


Pour les citations courtes, il a au contraire t montr que les journaux gagnaient des visites au lieu d'en perdre.
Citations que les journaux configurent presque eux-mme lorsqu'ils crs leur page Web.

Pour les uvres, les Youtubeurs sont loin de se faire des milliards, et le problme n'est pas de reverser des miettes, mais de reverser l'entiret de ses revenus pour quelques secondes de vidos, ainsi que des procdures partiales (l'ayant-droit tant  la fois juge et parti sans aucun contrle), du fait de la politique de Youtube. Politique qui s'est retrouve exacerbe en anticipation de ces articles.

Pour les filtres, le problme est l'aberration d'une telle mesure,  la fois techniquement trs complique, et avec de trop grandes possibilits de faux-positifs (e.g. lies au fair use).


Tout cela est purement et simplement du protectionnisme pour une industrie qui n'a pas s au cours des dcennies s'adapter au changement technologique qu'est Internet.
Ces oligopoles ne mritent pas mieux que de mourir pour faire place  de nouvelles industries qui tireront leur pingles du jeu, justement en s'appropriant la technologie qu'est Internet.

S'adapter ou crever, c'est la rgle du jeu en conomie. Il n'y a pas de raison que certaines entreprises drogent  la rgle en recevant un traitement de faveur de nos politiques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour les citations courtes, il a au contraire t montr que les journaux gagnaient des visites au lieu d'en perdre.


Google devrait totalement drfrencer l'intgralit des sites de journaux.
"Vous ne voulez pas qu'on affiche des extraits de vos articles ? Trs bien, dornavant on ne partagera plus rien qui vient de chez vous, comme a vous devriez tre content  ::P: "

La logique "les gens lisent le titre mais pas l'article" ne fonctionne pas,  ce compte l on pourrait dire au kiosque  journaux "les gens regarde la premire de couverture et n'achte pas le magasine"...

----------


## Marco46

> Google devrait totalement drfrencer l'intgralit des sites de journaux.
> "Vous ne voulez pas qu'on affiche des extraits de vos articles ? Trs bien, dornavant on ne partagera plus rien qui vient de chez vous, comme a vous devriez tre content "


Mais le pire du pire de l'hypocrisie dans cette histoire c'est que ce pouvoir est dans les mains des journaux, si ils ne veulent pas que Google utilise leurs contenus il suffit simplement de se drfrencer eux-mmes !

----------


## Edrixal

> Mais le pire du pire de l'hypocrisie dans cette histoire c'est que ce pouvoir est dans les mains des journaux, si ils ne veulent pas que Google utilise leurs contenus il suffit simplement de se drfrencer eux-mmes !


"Oui, mais bon... Hein... Heuu... 'fin voila quoi... Google nous volent le trafic sur nos sites !... 'fin... Donnez nous de l'argent !"
 ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> si ils ne veulent pas que Google utilise leurs contenus il suffit simplement de se drfrencer eux-mmes !


Les journaux critiquent Google News alors qu'il n'affiche que les titres... 
Et du ct des recherches c'est normal qu'on affiche un extrait du texte, sinon comment les gens pourraient trouver ce qu'ils cherchent ?

Je ne comprend pas du tout ce que reproche les journaux  Google. Google les aide  gnrer du trafic...

----------


## Edrixal

Surtout que d'autre rfrenceur comme Yahoo par exemple, rcupre la majorit de l'article en plus du titre ! Eux par contre doivent rellement faire du tord.

----------


## Stphane le calme

* leur tour, les pays de l'UE disent "oui"  la rforme du droit d'auteur,*
*malgr un lobbying intense des grandes enseignes du numrique * 

En 2018, le projet de loi Directive Copyright vivait un vrai parcours du combattant. La faute  deux articles particuliers considrs comme liberticides par de nombreuses associations de dfense d'un Internet libre : les articles 17 et 15 (anciennement 13 et 11). Le premier porte sur la mise en place daccords entre les plateformes comme YouTube et les ayants droit pour que ces derniers soient rmunrs lorsque leurs uvres sont utilises.

Sans accord, la plateforme en question sera tenue responsable de la publication duvres protges  un durcissement par rapport  la lgislation franaise. Autrement dit, la plateforme aura lobligation de placer des filtres de contenu comme le content ID de YouTube, une mesure qui pourrait entraner une censure gnralise des contenus publis en ligne, selon les opposants  la rforme sur le droit dauteur.

Le deuxime article controvers, en loccurrence larticle 15, prvoit que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence. Ce droit, quon appelle communment droit voisin, prend effet pendant deux ans aprs la publication de larticle, une exception est toutefois faite pour les contenus ne dpassant pas quelques mots. Le texte permettrait donc de mettre un terme au  pillage  dont sont victimes les industries culturelles et les diteurs de presse.

Ces nouvelles obligations qui visent principalement les gants du web ont t vivement dbattues dans le Parlement de Strasbourg. Les eurodputs opposs  la directive ont remis en cause les articles controverss du texte. Des dputs ont appel  supprimer larticle 13 jug comme tant dsquilibr et favorisant plus les ayants droit.


D'autres dputs ont tir lattention sur la mise en application complexe de larticle 11, qui dans le fond cherche  favoriser les diteurs de presse face aux titans couronns de succs comme Google. Mais en ralit, ces dputs craignent que cet article fasse office dentrave  la crativit et impacte les droits fondamentaux des Europens.

Pour les partisans de ce texte, il permettrait dassurer une rmunration juste des ayants droit. Selon eux, il nest pas question daffecter la libert dexpression des citoyens, une fausse crainte qui serait la consquence du lobbying massif des gants comme Google et Facebook pour faire barrage  la directive, selon Axel Voss, rapporteur de la directive sur le droit dauteur du Parti populaire europen.  plusieurs reprises, les ayants droit ont accus les opposants au texte dtre manipuls ou financs par les gants du numrique.

Fin mars, les eurodputs se sont nanmoins prononcs pour ce texte (348 voix en faveur contre 274). Pour Julia Reda du Parti pirate, il sagissait l dun  jour sombre pour les liberts numriques . Elle a regrett aussi quune srie damendements qui aurait permis de modifier le texte ait t repousse. Le gouvernement franais, par la voix de la ministre des Affaires europennes Nathalie Loiseau, a salu une victoire des  crateurs, des artistes, de la culture europenne () contre les lobbies .

*Les pays de lUE votent en faveur du projet*

Le projet de lUnion europenne de rformer le droit dauteur  lre numrique a franchi le dernier obstacle lundi avec lapprobation par les Etats membres de la directive.

Dix-neuf pays, dont la France et lAllemagne, se sont prononcs en faveur de la rforme. La Finlande, le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas, la Pologne et la Sude sy sont opposs, tandis que Belgique, Estonie et Slovnie se sont abstenus.


Malgr un intense lobbying de la part des gants du net mais aussi des partisans dun internet entirement libre et gratuit, le Parlement europen avait adopt le 26 mars le projet de directive permettant aux diteurs, mdias et artistes dobtenir une rmunration pour la mise en ligne de leurs productions.

Il faut rappeler que la lgislatrice europenne Julia Reda du parti Pirate, qui a men l'opposition  certains lments des rformes, a exhort les opposants  cette rforme  participer  des manifestations europennes le mois dernier.

Les critiques disent que les filtres sont coteux et pourraient conduire  un blocage erron. 

Dans un billet de blog, Timothy Vollmer de Creative Commons, avait not la limite de ce genre de rglementation

 Du point de vue du droit d'auteur, l'article 13 bouleverse le fonctionnement du Web. Presque toutes les plateformes Web  but lucratif qui autorisent les tlchargements de contenu gnrs par les utilisateurs devront soit obtenir une licence pour tous les tlchargements, soit installer des filtres de copyright et censurer le contenu. Si les plateformes ne se conforment pas, elles pourraient tre tenues responsables des dommages-intrts massifs pour violation du droit d'auteur. Le rsultat logique est que cela nuira aux plateformes existantes et empchera la cration et l'panouissement de nouveaux services innovants en Europe, car ces nouveaux acteurs ne disposent ni de l'argent, ni de l'attraction, ni de l'expertise pour conclure des contrats de licence ou pour construire (ou payer) les cots. technologies de filtrage ncessaires. Au lieu de cela, les socits tablies deviendront simplement plus enracines et dominantes, des services comme YouTube ayant une longueur d'avance sur ces deux fronts. Nous ne pouvons pas soutenir un cosystme du droit d'auteur qui consolidera simplement le pouvoir de march tendu des acteurs en place et crera en mme temps des obstacles inutiles pour les nouvelles plateformes et les nouveaux services stimulant la crativit et le partage.

 Ce renversement du rgime de responsabilit qui impose de mettre en uvre les filtres de chargement a une autre consquence dconcertante : les droits des utilisateurs sont rejets car les technologies de filtrage ne peuvent pas savoir quand un travail est en infraction et quand il est utilis lgalement, en vertu d'une exception au droit d'auteur. Un tel systme limitera presque certainement la libert d'expression, car les plateformes vont attnuer tout risque en bloquant simplement le contenu, que l'utilisation soit ou non sanctionne en vertu d'exceptions au droit d'auteur, telles que la critique, la citation et la parodie . 

Des artistes tels que les producteurs de films Pedro Almodovar et Michel Hazanavicius, Benny Andersson dAbba et lauteur Ali Smith ont manifest leur soutien  cette refonte.

Europe for Creators, qui reprsente les particuliers et les organisations des industries cratives, a exhort les lgislateurs  soutenir la rforme sans aucun changement.

La Commission europenne avait lanc le dbat il y a deux ans pour protger lindustrie europenne de la cration, qui reprsente 915 milliards deuros et emploie 11,65 millions de personnes dans lUE.

En plus de la rmunration des auteurs, le texte oblige YouTube (Google), Instagram (Facebook) et dautres services de partage  installer des filtres pour empcher leurs utilisateurs de tlcharger des matriaux protgs par le droit dauteur.

Source : Reuters

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Un Europen sur quatre pense que l'IA pourrait prendre de meilleures dcisions que les politiciens, d'aprs un rapport
 ::fleche::  Le blocus Huawei de Trump flchit en Europe, qui ne veux pas prendre de retard dans le dploiement de la 5G
 ::fleche::  Google va demander aux utilisateurs d'Android en Europe quel navigateur et moteur de recherche ils veulent comme applis sur leurs mobiles
 ::fleche::  40 % des  startups en IA  en Europe n'utilisent pas d'intelligence artificielle, l'IA est-il un argument pour attirer les investisseurs ?

----------


## Neckara

> *malgr**grce  un lobbying intense des grandes enseignes du numrique * * ayants droits*


Voil, sous-titre corrig.  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

On notera que se sont les mmes dbiles qui vont se demander pourquoi il n'y a pas d'mergence de GAFA europens  ::aie::

----------


## Superzest 76

Eu : Article 13

Nord vpn : 
This is america !

----------


## Sodium

> On notera que se sont les mmes dbiles qui vont se demander pourquoi il n'y a pas d'mergence de GAFA europens


Et a servirait  quoi exactement d'avoir des GAFA europens  part se toucher la nouille d'avoir des entreprises qui font des milliards sur les donnes prives en ne reversant pratiquement rien aux tats ?

----------


## Marco46

> Et a servirait  quoi exactement d'avoir des GAFA europens  part se toucher la nouille d'avoir des entreprises qui font des milliards sur les donnes prives en ne reversant pratiquement rien aux tats ?


Par exemple que la NSA ne fasse pas de l'espionnage industriel en examinant  la loupe le contenu de gmail et google doc. Tu peux pas savoir le nombre de boites qui ont des donnes sensibles dans ce genre de services.

----------


## Sodium

Je ne comprends pas le rapport  ::aie::  Parce que les services secrets europens ne se gaveraient pas de donnes personnelles si elles en avaient l'occasion ?
Et des services cloud europens il y en a aussi, faut pas dconner non plus.

Bref, en France on n'a peut-tre pas de Google, de Facebook ou d'usines qui sortent des smartphones  la chane, mais on a un droit du travail qui respecte un minimum les employs et une scurit sociale qui fonctionne. Aprs chacun a ses priorits hein.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et a servirait  quoi exactement d'avoir des GAFA europens


Les europens ne dpendraient plus des solutions tasuniennes. L'autonomie c'est toujours chouette. Dpendre des autres a craint.
Ce serait chouette qu'il y ait un Google Norvgien et un Microsoft Suisse.  ::P: 

Bon aprs avec l'optimisation et l'vasion fiscale je ne sais pas si a rapportait vraiment de l'argent, mais au moins les europens en donneraient moins aux entreprises US.
C'est triste que *les europens ne sont que des consommateurs de produits tasunien fabriqu en Chine*.
Ce serait plus sain que tout soit local (usines et bureaux en France)  ::P: 




> Par exemple que la NSA ne fasse pas de l'espionnage industriel en examinant  la loupe le contenu de gmail et google doc.


Ouais c'est un gros avantage pour les USA, ils peuvent rcuprer les thses de chercheurs de la plupart des universits au monde et ils peuvent faire de l'espionnage industrielle.
Avec le big data ils tudient les consommateurs et essaient de crer des produits et des services qui se vendront bien.




> Parce que les services secrets europens ne se gaveraient pas de donnes personnelles si elles en avaient l'occasion ?


Ils n'ont pas le budget de la NSA.
On l'a vu avec Snowden, aucun pays n'investi autant dans la surveillance de masse, c'est assez flippant.




> Bref, en France on n'a peut-tre pas de Google, de Facebook ou d'usines qui sortent des smartphones  la chane, mais on a un droit du travail qui respecte un minimum les employs et une scurit sociale qui fonctionne.


Il n'y a plus d'usine donc forcment il y a peu d'oprateurs qui se font exploiter ^^
Les usines sont dlocalises l o les charges sont moins leves, il y a des pays o le salaires sont plus faible, o les rgles sont moins strict.
Par exemple les entreprises allemandes installent leurs usines dans des pays comme la Pologne.

Il y a des entreprises qui naissent en France et qui se font racheter par des socits US.
La start-up franaise Kronos Care croque par l'amricain Narvar
Snapchat rachte la start-up franaise Zenly 250 millions de dollars
La startup franaise Weezic rachete par lamricain MakeMusic
Google rachte la startup franaise Moodstocks
La division sant de Qualcomm soffre la ppite franaise Capsule Technologie
L'Amricain Zimmer Biomet rachte Medtech pour 164 M
Citrix rachte la start-up franaise Norskale

----------


## BenoitM

> Et a servirait  quoi exactement d'avoir des GAFA europens  part se toucher la nouille d'avoir des entreprises qui font des milliards sur les donnes prives en ne reversant pratiquement rien aux tats ?


1) Ca emploirait des milliers d'informaticien en Europe qui paye des impots
2) Mme si il ne payent par "normment de taxe" on parle quand mme de dizaines de millions par entreprises...

----------


## Sodium

> 1) Ca emploirait des milliers d'informaticien en Europe qui paye des impots
> 2) Mme si il ne payent par "normment de taxe" on parle quand mme de dizaines de millions par entreprises...


Quelques dizaines de millions pour une dizaine de trs grosses entreprises qui bouffent de plus les parts des entreprises n'ayant pas les moyens de dlocaliser leurs activits.
C'est gnial, a permettra l'entretien d'une petite route ou le financement de la scurit sociale pendant quelques jours...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est gnial, a permettra l'entretien d'une petite route


C'est dj a de pris  :;): 

Ce serait pas mal qu'il y ait du boulot en France et dans d'autres pays europens, parce qu'il y a grosse fuite des jeunes.
Pourquoi les jeunes diplms fuient l'Italie
En Espagne, la fuite des cerveaux se poursuit
L'inquitante fuite  l'tranger des surdiplms

En France il y a beaucoup de gens au RSA, pour la plupart ce n'est pas un choix.
Ceux qui trouvent du boulot, dans leur domaine de comptence, sont mal pay, avoir un BAC+5 (voir BAC+8) et tre pay 1600/mois c'est pas gnial.

----------


## Madmac

C'est un dmarche qui va dans le mauvais sens. On devrait rduire la priode de temps couvert par un droit d'auteur. Imaginer les conomie si les compagnies pharmaceutiques ne pouvaient pas couvrir leur mdicaments  perptuit en modifiant lgrement la composition  toutes les 10 ans.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est un dmarche qui va dans le mauvais sens. On devrait rduire la priode de temps couvert par un droit d'auteur. Imaginer les conomie si les compagnies pharmaceutiques ne pouvaient pas couvrir leur mdicaments  perptuit en modifiant lgrement la composition  toutes les 10 ans.


euh oui et non.
Si trop d'conomie, ca veut dire qu'ils ne rentre pas dans leur frais donc plus de recherche donc plus de nouveau mdicament.
Ca veut dire (o pas) pour les auteurs moins de rentre financire donc moins de cration (bon vu ce que le cinma franais produit...)


Bon pour moi la recherche ne devrait pas tre privatiser...
1) Mme si peut-tre elle ne le font pas, une socit pharmaceutique n'a pas intrt  te gurir mais  te voir malade  vie.
2) La recherche mdicale est fortement subsidier or les bnfices sont souvent privatiser.
3) Les mdicament sont fortement subsids hors le public n'a rien  dire sur la formation du prix.(Les firmes pharmas n'arrtent pas de faire du chantage, si elles n'ont pas assez de profit alors plus de recherche sur ne nouveaux traitement et/ou maladie plus rare)

----------


## Neckara

> 1) Mme si peut-tre elle ne le font pas, une socit pharmaceutique n'a pas intrt  te gurir mais  te voir malade  vie.


C'est une ide reue compltement fausse.

Premirement au niveau financier pur :
rien ne l'empche de vendre la mdecine au mme prix qu'un traitement longue dure. Quitte  faire chelonner les payements.mieux vaut recevoir l'argent aujourd'hui que demain.laisser le malade, c'est prendre le risque qu'il dcde de sa maladie / ou qu'il change de traitement, i.e. de perdre un client.pire, si un tel procd venait  se faire connatre, il faut voir les consquences lgales et les indemnisations  verser  tous les patients.

Secondement au niveau concurrentiel :
si ton concurrent sort une mdecine, mme en faisant des pertes, il va te piquer tout ton march, cela sera un coup dur pour un labo.ton concurrent n'a aucun intrt de se limiter et de sortir un meilleurs traitement longue dure, parce que ton laboratoire pourra sortir assez rapidement un traitement longue dure encore meilleurs. Il ne pourra donc pas rentabiliser son nouveau produit. Ce serait des cots R&D pharamineux pour 3 fois rien.

Troisimement au niveau des tiers, mme priv :
Hpitaux : la "dure de visite" du patient n'est pas gratuite (lit, nourriture, prise en charge), et a un nombre de places limits. Mieux vaut le gurir au plus vite, empocher l'argent, et librer un lit pour un nouveau patient. Ce n'est pas intressant de conserver un patient sur une longue dure. Et si tu fixes le prix de l'hbergement trop haut, ton patient va changer d'hpital, d'autant plus si c'est pour un sjour longue dure.Patrons : Un employ en bonne sant est plus productif. Et cela concerne aussi les employs du laboratoire.tat : il a plutt intrt d'avoir des citoyens en bonne sant.


Sachant qu'en plus, les employs des laboratoires sont eux-mme client, ainsi que leur famille. De mme que les financeurs de la recherche pharmaceutique. Certains financements tant mme publiques ou venant de dons.

La thse mme du complot serait ridicule. Il n'y a qu' voir le nombre d'auteurs sur des articles de recherche en mdecine. Il est impossible de faire garder le silence  autant de personnes, il y aura forcment une fuite  un moment ou un autre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> une socit pharmaceutique n'a pas intrt  te gurir mais  te voir malade  vie.


Il y a encore mieux, l'industrie pharmaceutique fait croire aux gens en bonne sant qu'ils ont besoin de prendre des mdicaments.
Aux USA c'est flagrant, il y a beaucoup de pub qui font croire aux gens qu'ils ont besoin de prendre des mdicaments (ou des compltements alimentaire comme des vitamines par exemple).

Les dessous de l'industrie pharmaceutique



> *1. Crer des maladies pour vendre*
> Tout bien portant est un malade qui s'ignore. Il faut le lui faire savoir : l'industrie pharmaceutique a fait sienne la philosophie du Dr Knock, personnage de la pice de thtre crite en 1923 par Jules Romains. Pour faire tourner le systme, on invente des maladies. La situation est impeccablement rsume par le Danois Mikkel Borch-Jacobsen, historien de la psychiatrie devenu sociologue afft du milieu et qui ralise un documentaire intitul "Maladies  vendre" : "Dans le temps, on crait des mdicaments pour gurir des maladies. *De nos jours, on cre des maladies pour vendre les mdicaments*, et les maladies qui ne peuvent se revendiquer d'un mdicament sous brevet disparaissent tout simplement du radar."
> (...)
> *2. Lancer des fausses nouveauts*
> On appelle "me too" les nombreux mdicaments prsents comme des nouveauts et qui sont en ralit des copies. Pourquoi ne pas continuer de produire l'original si c'est un bon mdicament ? *Tout simplement, pour chapper au "gnricage"*.
> (...)
> *6. Investir des fortunes dans le marketing*
> A titre d'exemple, selon Mikkel Borch-Jacobsen, qui a tudi le plan marketing pour l'antidpresseur Lexapro rendu public par le Snat amricain, le fabricant a investi 115 millions de dollars en frais de promotion, dont 36 millions pour les repas "ducatifs" offerts aux mdecins et autant pour les confrences donnes par les leaders d'opinion. Marcia Angell, ancienne directrice de la rdaction du trs srieux "New England Journal of Medicine" est formelle : "*Cette industrie est aujourd'hui essentiellement une machine de marketing. Elle vise  vendre des mdicaments d'intrt incertain en utilisant sa richesse et sa puissance pour influencer, contraindre ou contourner toutes les institutions qui pourraient se mettre en travers de son chemin. Et surtout les mdecins, car ce sont eux qui prescrivent*".
> (...)
> ...


Aux USA ils ont fait en sorte que les parents donnent Ritalin et Adderall  leurs enfants (de mmoire, y'en a un qui est proche des amphtamines et l'autre qui est proche de la mthamphtamine, mais je peux me planter).
Il y a aussi le lobbying qui a t fait auprs des mdecins gnraliste pour qu'ils prescrivent de l'oxycontin, voir a :






> rien ne l'empche de vendre la mdecine au mme prix qu'un traitement longue dure. Quitte  faire chelonner les payements.


Il y a des gens qui vont prendre un mdicament tous les jours pendant 40 ans, on ne peut pas vendre une cure plus court au mme prix.




> laisser le malade, c'est prendre le risque qu'il dcde de sa maladie / ou qu'il change de traitement, i.e. de perdre un client.


Le nombre de cancreux ne fait qu'augmenter, on peut en vendre des chimios...




> pire, si un tel procd venait  se faire connatre, il faut voir les consquences lgales et les indemnisations  verser  tous les patients.


lol  ::ptdr::  L'industrie pharmaceutique est proche du gouvernement.
Le gouvernement cde-t-il  l'industrie pharmaceutique ?

Il y a des ministres de la sant, qui venaient de l'industrie pharmaceutique, a fait un peu conflit dintrt. (Roselyne Bachelot a achet pour 1,5 milliards d'euros de vaccins)




> si ton concurrent sort une mdecine, mme en faisant des pertes, il va te piquer tout ton march, cela sera un coup dur pour un labo.


Il peut y avoir des alliances illgales, ils peuvent s'arranger entre eux sur les prix par exemple.




> Sachant qu'en plus, les employs des laboratoires sont eux-mme client, ainsi que leur famille.


Il y a des cancrologues qui conseillent  leur patients de faire des chimios et qui quand eux ont un cancer ne font pas de chimio.




> Il est impossible de faire garder le silence  autant de personnes, il y aura forcment une fuite  un moment ou un autre.


Quand on voit ce que risque les lanceurs d'alerte, a donne pas envie de parler.
Cela dit il y a eu des scandales sanitaire comme le Mediator ou le Dpakine.

Et sinon l'industrie pharmaceutique peut acheter rgulirement de la pub dans les mdias, de cette faon les journaux ne pourront pas mal parler de l'industrie pharmaceutique sinon ils perdront des pubs. (ou alors ils peuvent directement acheter des mdias, comme elle achte des lus)

LES LABORATOIRES PHARMACEUTIQUES QUI ARROSENT LE PLUS LES MDECINS... ET LES MDECINS LES PLUS ARROSS



> Alors que le projet de loi Sant est examin  l'Assemble nationale, l'association Regards Citoyens jette un pav dans la mare. *Ce collectif vient de publier la liste des millions de cadeaux et de contrats offerts aux professionnels de sant par les laboratoires pharmaceutiques*. Deux ans et demi de travail et des milliers de donnes qui mettent en lumire un systme trs troublant et encore trs opaque... Un site Internet permet d'entrer d'entrer le nom de son mdecin pour connatre le montant des cadeaux qu'ils a peru des laboratoires.

----------


## Neckara

> Il y a des gens qui vont prendre un mdicament tous les jours pendant 40 ans, on ne peut pas vendre une cure plus court au mme prix.


Ah ? Et pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas ?




> Le nombre de cancreux ne fait qu'augmenter, on peut en vendre des chimios...


Ce n'est pas une question de se faire plein d'argents, mais d'obtenir la plus grande rentabilit possible, ainsi que de saccaparer le march.
Perdre un client, c'est un manque  gagner, c'est une part du march de perdu.

De plus, si tu comptes rentabiliser ton traitement, e.g. sur 10 ans, si ton concurrent sort un meilleurs traitement au bout de 7 ans, tu es mal.




> lol  L'industrie pharmaceutique est proche du gouvernement.


Bien maintenant tu confonds l'excutif avec la Justice





> Il peut y avoir des alliances illgales, ils peuvent s'arranger entre eux sur les prix par exemple.


On peut dire que tu as 18 laboratoires importants  travers le monde.
Monter une oligopole  18 est loin d'tre chose aise.

Ensuite, les arrangements sur les prix sont une chose trs diffrentes que de ne pas sortir un nouveau produit. Sachant que la R&D, tu es oblig d'en faire si tu veux rester comptitif (les brevets finissent par expirer). Tu n'as aucun intrt  ne pas exploiter le fruit de tes recherches.




> Il y a des cancrologues qui conseillent  leur patients de faire des chimios et qui quand eux ont un cancer ne font pas de chimio.


Dj, il n'y a pas qu'un seul type de cancer.
Ensuite, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ne souhaitent pas faire de chimio, pour des raisons qui leur sont propre, qu'ils sont contre la chimio.
Cela relve aussi de la rumeur. Je veux bien voir combien (en proportion) de cancrologues sont dans cette situations, et les raisons de leurs choix.

Sachant de surcrot qu'il n'y a pas tant d'alternatives  la chimio


Sans compter qu'il ne s'agit pas l de conseils, mais de recherche d'un mdicament efficace. Si tu es toi-mme malade, ou un membre de ta famille l'est tu es tout de mme motiv  rechercher un tel mdicament





> Quand on voit ce que risque les lanceurs d'alerte, a donne pas envie de parler.


Tu n'es pas oblig de t'exprimer publiquement et peut te contenter de faire fuiter des documents




> Et sinon l'industrie pharmaceutique peut acheter rgulirement de la pub dans les mdias, de cette faon les journaux ne pourront pas mal parler de l'industrie pharmaceutique sinon ils perdront des pubs. (ou alors ils peuvent directement acheter des mdias, comme elle achte des lus)


En tout cas, ils n'ont toujours pas russi  racheter DVP pour t'empcher de poster.  ::mouarf:: 
D'ailleurs, c'est marrant de retrouver des articles anti-vaxx dans certains mdias soit disant achets par l'industrie pharmaceutique


Franchement, si c'est pour dire n'importe quoi, ne dit rien.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Franchement, si c'est pour dire n'importe quoi, ne dit rien.


Surtout qu'avec toutes ses btises, je suis oblig d'arrter mon acharnement contre toi pour encore te mettre un pouce vert au lieu d'un pouce rouge sans lire ton message.  ::zoubi:: 


@Ryu: T'es encore sur Bachelot ? Pour la millime fois, a faisait genre plus de 15 ans qu'elle n'tait plus dans le pharmaceutique quand elle a t ministre de la sant, sans oublier qu'elle n'a pas t ministre que de la sant...

Niveau conflit d'intrt, je pense qu'on pouvait largement trouver plus pertinent... 

Surtout que vu que derrire, elle n'a jamais retravaill dans le pharmaceutique, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'elle y aurait gagn ? 

Bref, tu ne fais qu'affirmer des trucs sans rien du tout derrire, comme d'hab.


Concernant l'achat des vaccins, il n'y a pas besoin de conflit d'intrt, la simple incomptence / une mauvaise information suffit. 

Donc oui, l'industrie pharmaceutique fait du lobbying, on ne va pas dire le contraire, comme tout le monde en fait, mais non, il n'y a pas un complot mondial pour forcer les gens  tre malade.

Et oui il y a eu des affaires, comme dans de nombreux domaines, mais ces affaires reprsentent combien de cas par rapport  la totalit ? Tu es capable de citer combien de mdicaments ayant pos problme ? Pour combien de milliers qui existent ? 

C'est clair que c'est loin d'tre un domaine hyper clean o tout va bien, mais je ne connais aucun domaine o c'est le cas  vrai dire, mais faut arrter avec ton complotisme  2 balles en permanence.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah ? Et pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas ?


Ce serait trop cher.
De plus quand quelqu'un prend un mdicament quotidiennement, les chances que des effets secondaire se fassent ressentir augmentent avec le temps et quand un patient souffre d'un effet secondaire on peut essayer de changer de mdicament, mais ce qui fini par arriver c'est qu'on lui prescris un autre mdicament qui masque l'effet secondaire.
Il y a des vieux qui finissent par prendre 12 mdicaments par jour avec ce mcanisme.
Du coup a rapporte beaucoup plus.




> Bien maintenant tu confonds l'excutif avec la Justice


Ce sont eux qui se mlangent, les pouvoirs sont mal spar, il y a des liens entre les 5 pouvoirs : excutif, lgislatif, judiciaire, mdiatique et bancaire.




> T'es encore sur Bachelot ? Pour la millime fois, a faisait genre plus de 15 ans qu'elle n'tait plus dans le pharmaceutique quand elle a t ministre de la sant


Et alors ?
Elle a pu garder des contacts...
Elle a t dans le rseau de l'industrie pharmaceutique et rien ne permet de dire qu'elle avait coup tous les ponts.

Mais bref a c'est un dtail, je ne sais pas pourquoi vous scotchez l dessus...
Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'une personne de l'industrie pharmaceutique peut devenir ministre de la sant et  ce poste elle peut faire n'importe (comme remboursez des mdicaments inefficaces par exemple).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Elle a t dans le rseau de l'industrie pharmaceutique et rien ne permet de dire qu'elle avait coup tous les ponts.


Et rien ne permet de dire qu'elle avait gard des contacts...




> Mais bref a c'est un dtail, je ne sais pas pourquoi vous scotchez l dessus...


C'est toi qui scotch dessus  nous la ressortir  chaque fois, alors que t'as strictement rien pour prouver ce que tu avances...





> Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'une personne de l'industrie pharmaceutique peut devenir ministre de la sant et  ce poste elle peut faire n'importe (comme remboursez des mdicaments inefficaces par exemple).


Bah oui gros malin, car n'importe quel citoyen peut se lancer dans la politique, mme si il a boss dans l'industrie pharmaceutique. 

Est-ce que tu te rends au moins compte, que t'es en contradiction permanente ? 

T'es le premier  vouloir que les postes politiques soient occups par des gens du peuple, et non pas par des politiciens de carrire qui n'ont jamais boss. Et tant qu' faire, quitte  mettre quelqu'un ministre de ceci ou cela, autant qu'il s'y connaisse dans le domaine, c'est quand mme plus pratique non ? 

Et quand c'est le cas, tu viens pleurer qu'il y a des risques de conflit d'intrt... Faudrait savoir ce que tu veux... 

Tu veux qu'on mette Madame Michu, boulangre, ministre de la sant ? T'es sr qu'elle va prendre de meilleures dcisions ? 


Ah et pour rappel, ce ne sont pas les ministres qui choisissent leurs postes hein, si Bachelot a t ministre de la sant, c'est parce qu'on l'a mise l, elle aurait trs bien pu faire X postes de ministre sans jamais tre  la sant, donc faut dj un sacr concours de circonstances pour arriver  un ventuel conflit d'intrt.

En gnral, c'est plutt dans le sens inverse d'ailleurs, des politiciens qui magouillent des trucs, pour ensuite, se voir offrir une bonne place dans le priv en remerciement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est toi qui scotch dessus  nous la ressortir  chaque fois, alors que t'as strictement rien pour prouver ce que tu avances...


C'est parce que j'ai oubli les autres exemples...
Il faudrait que je les retrouves, il y a des trucs comme a :
Lobbies : les positions ambigus de la ministre de la Sant Agns Buzyn
Conflit dintrts : cette dcision de la ministre Agns Buzyn qui a bien fait les affaires de son mari

Il est arriv que des personnes soient au pouvoir (ministre de la sant ou connerie comme a) trs peu de temps et en profitent pour faire passer des lois qui arrangent des entreprises.




> Et tant qu' faire, quitte  mettre quelqu'un ministre de ceci ou cela, autant qu'il s'y connaisse dans le domaine, c'est quand mme plus pratique non ?


Le ministre de la sant pourrait tre un mdecin gnraliste, mais pas un @$@ comme Michel Cymes.
Le ministre du travail pourrait tre un petit patron.
Quand tu passes un niveau trop lev tu deviens corrompu (c'est comme ceux qui ont un haut niveau dans une loge).

Roselyne Bachelot c'est quand mme :
- Dlgue  linformation mdicale - laboratoires ICI Pharma - de 1969  1976. 
- Charge des Relations Publiques chez Soguipharm de 1984  1989. 

Il y a toute une liste :
DE LA PHARMACIE AU POUVOIR, LE FABULEUX RSEAU DES LABOS



> Roselyne Bachelot
> 
> Actuellement ministre des Solidarits et de la Cohsion sociale, elle fut ministre de la Sant de mai 2007  novembre 2010. Docteur en pharmacie, elle a pass douze ans au service de l'industrie pharmaceutique, notamment chez LCI Pharma (devenu AstraZeneca) et Soguipharm. Elle a t souponne de connivence dans la vaccination massive contre la grippe AH1N1, en 2009, qui fit gagner des sommes astronomiques aux laboratoires.


Elle a t Ministre de la Sant, de la Jeunesse et des Sports du 18 mai 2007 au 18 juin 2007, il faudrait voir ce qu'elle a fait en 1 mois.

L'ombre des lobbies plane sur le nouveau gouvernement franais



> Vous voulez une liste? La voici. *Le ministre de lAgriculture est li au lobby de lagroalimentaire. La ministre de la Sant a fait une bonne partie de sa carrire dans lindustrie pharmaceutique. La ministre du Travail a t directrice des ressources humaines pour de grandes entreprises comme Dassault ou Danone. Le premier ministre lui-mme a t employ dAreva, le gant du nuclaire* La dpute europenne qui sexprime devant nous est une combattante cologiste franaise de longue date. Elle fulmine. Car selon elle, la courroie de transmission entre le secteur priv et le gouvernement franais na jamais t aussi solide, donc perverse et problmatique.


===============
Bref, laissez tomber, vous ne pouvez pas comprendre.
Il y a plein de problmes avec l'industrie pharmaceutique.

----------


## Neckara

> Ce serait trop cher.


 ::roll:: 
Avec ou sans prise en charge de la scurit sociale ou des mutuelle ?

Au passage on peut aussi chelonner les payements...




> De plus quand quelqu'un prend un mdicament quotidiennement, les chances que des effets secondaire se fassent ressentir augmentent avec le temps et quand un patient souffre d'un effet secondaire on peut essayer de changer de mdicament, mais ce qui fini par arriver c'est qu'on lui prescris un autre mdicament qui masque l'effet secondaire.


Par contre ils sont trop cons pour sortir un seul mdicament, sans ces effets secondaires, pour le prix des deux...

Sachant que vendre plus de mdicaments divers, c'est plus de R&D, plus de productions, i.e. plus de charges, et surtout plus de risques.
Ce n'est pas du tout la solution la plus rentable...




> Il y a des vieux qui finissent par prendre 12 mdicaments par jour avec ce mcanisme.


Dj sur ces 12 mdicaments, il n'y en a trs certainement pas 11 qui ne sont l que pour lutter contre des effets secondaires.
Arrte de sortir n'importe quelle btise que tu as lu je-ne-sais-o.

Les mdicaments peuvent tre l pour diminuer les symptmes de la maladie (e.g. anti-douleurs), pour freiner/gurir la maladie. Sachant qu'un "vieux" peut avoir plusieurs problmes de sants, voire mme des dficiences.




> Ce sont eux qui se mlangent, les pouvoirs sont mal spar, il y a des liens entre les 5 pouvoirs : excutif, lgislatif, judiciaire, mdiatique et bancaire.


Tu as dit une btise, assume, plutt que d'essayer de te rattraper "c'est pas moi, c'est eux d'abord".

----------


## Sodium

Ah ben c'est a le principal problme des mdicaments, tout ce qui a un effet primaire a galement des effets secondaires.
Si tu ne veux pas d'effets secondaires, tu peux toujours tenter les trucs qui n'ont pas d'effet du tout comme l'homopathie. Je te dconseille par contre la phytothrapie ( base de plantes) car non seulement ce n'est pas dnu d'effets secondaires mais en plus ceux-ci sont trs mal documents.

Les vieux en maison de retraite prennent plein de mdicaments... peut-tre parce que l'volution ne nous a pas conus pour vivre en relativement bonne sant jusqu' plus de 80 ans ? Tout comme les cancers qui curieusement posaient nettement moins de problmes lorsque l'on avait peux de chances de passer la trentaine.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Hpitaux : la "dure de visite" du patient n'est pas gratuite (lit, nourriture, prise en charge), et a un nombre de places limits. Mieux vaut le gurir au plus vite, empocher l'argent, et librer un lit pour un nouveau patient. Ce n'est pas intressant de conserver un patient sur une longue dure. Et si tu fixes le prix de l'hbergement trop haut, ton patient va changer d'hpital, d'autant plus si c'est pour un sjour longue dure.
> (.../...)


Juste sur ce point l : j'ai des chiffres(que je n'ai pas le droit de diffuser) qui confirment cet tat de fait. Mais j'ai le droit de diffuser ce qu'il en ressort : hpitaux comme cliniques en sont  faire de l'abattage, et quand ils gardent quelqu'un plus longtemps que prvu, a les met gnralement dans des situations inconfortables. Si l'hospitalisation  domicile(que mon petit, alors g d'un mois, a expriment) progresse aussi vite, c'est sous pression des tablissements hospitaliers qui manquent de lits.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Je te dconseille par contre la phytothrapie ( base de plantes) car non seulement ce n'est pas dnu d'effets secondaires mais en plus ceux-ci sont trs mal documents.(.../...)


Oh, on peut quand mme assez bien connaitre, hein. Mais oui, il y a des _effets_. Quand je me fais une dcoction de racines de gentianes pour me soigner, je connais les risques pour mon cur(et au moindre commencement de dbut de doute, je m'abstiens). Le mythe de la plante bonne et pure et naturelle qui soigne trop super sans effet ngatif, a a autant de valeur qu'une promesse d'Emmanuel Macron d'arrter de taper sur les gilets jaunes(ou qu'une promesse des gilets jaunes d'avoir un programme unifi).

Et il ne faut pas sous-estimer la nuisance cause par la patientle elle-mme. Le mdiator,  la base, tous les effets secondaires taient connus. Il tait rserv  des cas assez dsesprs pour justifier le risque. Sauf que des gens on remarqu que leur ami(e) avait perdu du poids avec le mdiator, et sont aller en demander  leur gnraliste. Certains gnralistes ont cd sous la pression. Et le massacre a commenc. On voit l le mme aveuglement que pour les plantes. On veut que a marche, donc on se convainc que c'est une bonne ide, et on en est tellement convaincu que l'on arrive  convaincre les autres - jusqu'aux docteurs qui pourtant connaissent les effets secondaires, mais qui finissent par craquer.

ma conclusion sur le mediator : ne jamais commercialiser un mdicament qui provoque des pertes de poids. Jamais. Le procs est garanti, et garanti perdu d'avance.

----------


## Sodium

> Oh, on peut quand mme assez bien connaitre, hein. Mais oui, il y a des _effets_.


Ils sont mal connus tout simplement parce que les chariots de produits en accs libre faisant la fortune des pharmacies ne sont pas soumis aux mmes obligations de tests que les mdicaments "normaux".
Si l'on parle par contre de l'tude des molcules produites par les plantes en laboratoire et rgulirement intgres  des mdicaments, c'est encore autre chose.

----------


## Invit

> Juste sur ce point l : j'ai des chiffres(que je n'ai pas le droit de diffuser) qui confirment cet tat de fait. Mais j'ai le droit de diffuser ce qu'il en ressort : hpitaux comme cliniques en sont  faire de l'abattage, et quand ils gardent quelqu'un plus longtemps que prvu, a les met gnralement dans des situations inconfortables. Si l'hospitalisation  domicile(que mon petit, alors g d'un mois, a expriment) progresse aussi vite, c'est sous pression des tablissements hospitaliers qui manquent de lits.


Alors que moi qui dteste les hpitaux, sur trois accouchements on ne m'a pas une seule fois laiss sortir avant 5 jours  ::cry:: 
La prochaine fois, je dirai que je veux rester, peut-tre que a marchera.

Pour les plantes, personnellement je les ai toujours utilises en plus d'aller chez le toubib comme tout le monde. a fait partie de ma culture, on fait des tisanes pour  peu prs tout (et les effets secondaires ne sont pas toujours dsagrables  ::mouarf:: ). L'absence de connaissances de la part du corps mdical dans ce domaine est assez regrettable. Je ne dis pas que c'est mieux que les mdicaments, loin de l, mais par exemple, quand je veux dclarer ce que j'ai pris avant qu'ils ne fassent l'ordonnance (histoire d'viter d'avoir de mauvaises surprises), mes questions sont balayes d'un geste de la main impatient, comme si je disais que j'avais fait une offrande  Crs ou que j'avais mang du poireau.  ::roll::

----------


## Sodium

> Pour les plantes, personnellement je les ai toujours utilises en plus d'aller chez le toubib comme tout le monde. a fait partie de ma culture, on fait des tisanes pour  peu prs tout (et les effets secondaires ne sont pas toujours dsagrables ). L'absence de connaissances de la part du corps mdical dans ce domaine est assez regrettable. Je ne dis pas que c'est mieux que les mdicaments, loin de l, mais par exemple, quand je veux dclarer ce que j'ai pris avant qu'ils ne fassent l'ordonnance (histoire d'viter d'avoir de mauvaises surprises), mes questions sont balayes d'un geste de la main impatient, comme si je disais que j'avais fait une offrande  Crs ou que j'avais mang du poireau.


Mais quelle absence de connaissances de la part du corps mdical o_o ?

videmment que le monde scientifique en sait bien plus que ta grand-mre sur les effets des plantes, il y a des chercheurs qui se dplacent dans des endroits inaccessibles et hostiles juste pour pouvoir tudier des espces inconnues.
Simplement, ce n'est pas la plante en elle-mme qui est intressante mais certaines molcules qu'elle produit qui seront gnralement synthtises et intgres  des mdicaments, l'exemple le plus connu tait sans doute l'aspirine.

La plante en elle-mme, eh bien elle n'est gnralement pas trs intressantes. Les plantes sous forme de gellules en accs libre dans les pharmacies ont t passes au banc d'essai et le rsultat n'est pas glorieux. Est-ce que par exemple la canneberge soigne rellement les infections urinaires ? Eh bien non...

Les produits issus de la phytothrapie sont pour l'immense majorit de pures arnaques destines  profiter des patients nafs. Il y a bien l'chinace qui pris sur le long cours diminue le nombre de contagion par le rhume d'environ 0.2 par an... youhou.
Il y a galement le millepertuis qui a dmontr une certaine efficacit contre les dpressions modres... sauf qu'il entre en interaction avec la plupart des autres mdicaments, et il est rare qu'un dpressif possde un seul traitement.

----------


## Invit

> videmment que le monde scientifique en sait bien plus que ta grand-mre sur les effets des plantes, il y a des chercheurs qui se dplacent dans des endroits inaccessibles et hostiles juste pour pouvoir tudier des espces inconnues.
> Simplement, ce n'est pas la plante en elle-mme qui est intressante mais certaines molcules qu'elle produit qui seront gnralement synthtises et intgres  des mdicaments, l'exemple le plus connu tait sans doute l'aspirine.


D'accord, mais moi je ne connais pas la liste des molcules qu'il y a dans le lierre terrestre par exemple, alors je ne peux pas demander si elles sont compatibles avec les mdicaments. Ce serait quand mme un plus que les gnralistes aient accs  des informations (ne serait-ce que sommaires) sur les plantes les plus utilises comme la camomille. Aprs tout, ils sont bien informs sur le cannabis  ::D: . Cela dit, j'ai remarqu que les pharmaciens taient de mieux en mieux informs. 




> La plante en elle-mme, eh bien elle n'est gnralement pas trs intressantes. Les plantes sous forme de gellules en accs libre dans les pharmacies ont t passes au banc d'essai et le rsultat n'est pas glorieux. Est-ce que par exemple la canneberge soigne rellement les infections urinaires ? Eh bien non...


Pour la canneberge, j'ai essay plusieurs fois sans aucun rsultat, donc je ne peux qu'abonder dans ton sens. Par contre, de nombreuses plantes en tisane permettent d'apaiser la toux (sans soigner la cause) ou de bien dormir (toujours sans soigner). C'est du confort, pas du soin (dans mon cas en tout cas, je ne me suis jamais risque  prendre du millepertuis par exemple). Mais c'est toujours bon  prendre.




> Les produits issus de la phytothrapie sont pour l'immense majorit de pures arnaques destines  profiter des patients nafs.


Certes, mais c'est pareil pour la quasi totalit des cosmtiques, et on commence tout juste  s'en inquiter.

----------


## Sodium

> Cela dit, j'ai remarqu que les pharmaciens taient de mieux en mieux informs.


Si par "mieux informer" tu veux dire que les phramaciens sont devenus des piciers qui mettent en avant des produits qu'ils savent inefficaces parce que a rapporte de la thune et que quand un client vient chercher sa prescription c'est toujours bon de lui refiler 2-3 autres trucs je suis d'accord...




> Pour la canneberge, j'ai essay plusieurs fois sans aucun rsultat, donc je ne peux qu'abonder dans ton sens. Par contre, de nombreuses plantes en tisane permettent d'apaiser la toux (sans soigner la cause) ou de bien dormir (toujours sans soigner). C'est du confort, pas du soin (dans mon cas en tout cas, je ne me suis jamais risque  prendre du millepertuis par exemple). Mais c'est toujours bon  prendre.


Le truc c'est qu'on ne dtermine pas si un mdicament est efficace ou pas en le prenant soi-mme et en constatant l'effet ou non. On le dtermine en prenant un nombre important de personnes, en le sparant en deux et en donnant  une moiti le mdicament et  l'autre un placebo. Si le groupe ayant pris le mdicament a de meilleurs rsultats par rapport  l'effet recherch que l'autre groupe, on peut commencer  penser que le mdicament fonctionne ( faire confirmer par d'autres effets.

L'individu value trs mal par lui-mme l'effet placebo et nous sommes bourrs de biais cognitifs qui nous rendent trs mauvais pour valuer ce genre de choses. Quand on se sent mieux peu aprs avoir pris un truc quelconque... c'est souvent que les symptmes ont disparu tout seul, surtout si le traitement a tard  arriv. Si une personne a un rhume qu'elle traine depuis depuis cinq jours et va  la pharmacie pour acheter un random truc en vente libre, le prend et va mieux deux jours plus tard, elle va attribuer l'effet au produit alors que c'est juste pass tout seul, aucun mdicament actuel n'ayant un effet contre le rhume, en vente libre ou non.




> Certes, mais c'est pareil pour la quasi totalit des cosmtiques, et on commence tout juste  s'en inquiter.


En quoi est-ce que cela fait avancer le dbat ? Depuis quand un mal justifie-t-il un autre mal ?

----------


## Invit

> Si par "mieux informer" tu veux dire que les phramaciens sont devenus des piciers qui mettent en avant des produits qu'ils savent inefficaces parce que a rapporte de la thune et que quand un client vient chercher sa prescription c'est toujours bon de lui refiler 2-3 autres trucs je suis d'accord...


Pas forcment, par exemple quand je viens avec mon panier de champignons il me les valide sans facturer. Je n'ai pour ma part jamais rien achet d'autre que des mdicaments sous ordonnance  la pharmacie, et il ne m'a jamais rien propos d'autre directement.





> Le truc c'est qu'on ne dtermine pas si un mdicament est efficace ou pas en le prenant soi-mme et en constatant l'effet ou non. On le dtermine en prenant un nombre important de personnes, en le sparant en deux et en donnant  une moiti le mdicament et  l'autre un placebo. Si le groupe ayant pris le mdicament a de meilleurs rsultats par rapport  l'effet recherch que l'autre groupe, on peut commencer  penser que le mdicament fonctionne ( faire confirmer par d'autres effets.
> 
> L'individu value trs mal par lui-mme l'effet placebo et nous sommes bourrs de biais cognitifs qui nous rendent trs mauvais pour valuer ce genre de choses. Quand on se sent mieux peu aprs avoir pris un truc quelconque... c'est souvent que les symptmes ont disparu tout seul, surtout si le traitement a tard  arriv. Si une personne a un rhume qu'elle traine depuis depuis cinq jours et va  la pharmacie pour acheter un random truc en vente libre, le prend et va mieux deux jours plus tard, elle va attribuer l'effet au produit alors que c'est juste pass tout seul, aucun mdicament actuel n'ayant un effet contre le rhume, en vente libre ou non.


D'accord aussi. Par contre, mais tu ne peux pas gnraliser  toutes les plantes. Par exemple, le clou de girofle a t suffisamment tudi pour qu'on connaisse ses effets relativement bien. Pareil pour le riz et la carotte quand tu as une gastro.





> En quoi est-ce que cela fait avancer le dbat ? Depuis quand un mal justifie-t-il un autre mal ?


Je voulais simplement dire que c'est un problme bien plus vaste que la mode de la phytothrapie. Mais je suis d'accord. Je ne voulais pas du tout justifier le phnomne.

----------


## Neckara

> D'accord aussi. Par contre, mais tu ne peux pas gnraliser  toutes les plantes. Par exemple, le clou de girofle a t suffisamment tudi pour qu'on connaisse ses effets relativement bien. Pareil pour le riz et la carotte quand tu as une gastro.


Tu as prs de 40 000 espces de plantes diffrentes, toutes tant composes de plusieurs molcules.
La dose de ces molcules (la posologie est importante), dpend des aliments ingrs, de leur prparation, de leur quantits, et de la concentration originelle de la molcule. La concentration originelle de la molcule dpend de la terre, exposition au soleil,  la pluie, de l'anne, de la graine, moment de la rcolte, conservation de l'aliment, 

Un mdecin pourra difficilement passer en revue toute ton alimentation, en sachant les molcules que tu auras ingrs et en quelles quantits.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Tu as prs de 40 000 espces de plantes diffrentes, toutes tant composes de plusieurs molcules.
> La dose de ces molcules (la posologie est importante), dpend des aliments ingrs, de leur prparation, de leur quantits, et de la concentration originelle de la molcule. La concentration originelle de la molcule dpend de la terre, exposition au soleil,  la pluie, de l'anne, de la graine, moment de la rcolte, conservation de l'aliment, 
> 
> Un mdecin pourra difficilement passer en revue toute ton alimentation, en sachant les molcules que tu auras ingrs et en quelles quantits.


Pas besoin d'aller jusque l, par exemple il peut dire que le mlange pilule + tabac est potentiellement dangereux sans retracer l'origine de mon paquet de tabac et regarder la mto locale lors de la rcolte

----------


## Neckara

> Pas besoin d'aller jusque l, par exemple il peut dire que le mlange pilule + tabac est potentiellement dangereux sans retracer l'origine de mon paquet de tabac et regarder la mto locale lors de la rcolte


Ne mlangeons pas tout.

Si tu veux parler des molcules des plantes, la posologie est trs importante, et la concentration peut tre trs variable. C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi on prfre des mdicaments qui extraient cette molcule, en en contrlant la concentration. Pour faire une analogie, c'est comme l'alcool, la concentration en alcool varie en fonction de la "marque", et de la manire dont tu vas consommer, ainsi que de la quantit consomme.

Le tabac, n'est pas qu'une plante, n'est gnralement pas consomm de manire alimentaire, et est dj un potentiellement dangereux seul.

----------


## Invit

> Ne mlangeons pas tout.
> 
> Si tu veux parler des molcules des plantes, la posologie est trs importante, et la concentration peut tre trs variable. C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi on prfre des mdicaments qui extraient cette molcule, en en contrlant la concentration. Pour faire une analogie, c'est comme l'alcool, la concentration en alcool varie en fonction de la "marque", et de la manire dont tu vas consommer, ainsi que de la quantit consomme.
> 
> Le tabac, n'est pas qu'une plante, n'est gnralement pas consomm de manire alimentaire, et est dj un potentiellement dangereux seul.


J'ai bien compris que les mdicaments taient prfrables. Toutefois, l'alimentation (et la consommation de plantes en gnral) influe sur l'volution de la maladie et sur le fonctionnement du traitement, et il serait intressant d'intgrer ces questions  la mdecine gnrale. Alors certes, il y a des variantes selon le taux d'ensoleillement et l'altitude du terrain, mais a n'empche qu'on peut dgager des tendances et proposer des grandes lignes. Par exemple, comme unetelle molcule diminue l'effet d'untel traitement, il faut viter de consommer tel lgume, telle pice ou tel condiment en trop grosse quantit, ou viter d'en consommer tout court pendant quelques jours. Le tabac est un bon exemple au contraire je trouve, puisqu'on connat bien les effets de la nicotine (bel et bien issue de la plante) mlange avec les diffrents traitements. Le fait qu'il soit dangereux seul est une question indpendante. Et beaucoup d'autres plantes bien tudies par les labos sont consommes de manire non alimentaires galement (comme le th et le caf).

----------


## Sodium

Tu te prends beaucoup la tte avec des questionnements qui ressemblent pas mal aux bullshits balancs notamment par les homopathes et ostopathes avec des notions d'quilibres du corps, des nergies, des toxines etc qui ne reposent sur aucune base scientifique srieuse.

Pour l'alimentation mange sainement et a sera dj trs bien comme a,  moins d'avoir des intolrances ou allergies spcifiques, qui l encore doivent tre analyses par un mdecin comptent et non issus de blogs bidons qui ont notamment lanc la mode du sans gluten.

----------


## el_slapper

a me fait halluciner, tout a. Quand j'ai eu ma colique nphrtique, on m'a formellement dconseill de prendre des asperges,  l'avenir. Peu importe l'ensoleillement ou le terroir, on sait que l'asperge est dangereuse pour qui a un terrain favorable  cette pathologie. Terrain que j'ai, de toute vidence, j'ai pay pour savoir(la vache a fait mal). Il me semble quand mme que pour les aspects marquants, c'est quand mme bien connu, identifi, et utilis.

Aprs, moins pour l'herboristerie, mais en effet, il y a tellement d'herbes avec tellement de prparations diffrentes qu'il est difficile de s'y retrouver pour le non-initi. Surtout, la plupart des effets sont trs limits. La plupart des choses qu'on trouve en pharmacie sont un peu plus forte que l'homopathie, mais a reste du ngligeable pour faire placbo(enfin, un mlange thym-sauge va un peu aider sur une migraine, mais a reste limit, mme  forte concentration. Je prends, mais sans illusions). La seule exception que je connais, c'est la dcoction de racine de gentiane. C'est du brutal, mais personne ne connait, et si je me retrouve face  un mdecin, je me doute bien qu'il ne saura pas quoi faire de cette information. Pour les quelques centaines de personnes qui doivent pratiquer dans ce pays, de toutes faons, a n'a pas du tout l'importance culturelle de l'asperge. C'est pour a que les mdecins connaissent l'asperge.

L'alcool, ben, la concentration est marque sur la bouteille, et peut tre mesure dans le sang. Ca me parait suffisant pour une analyse.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) la mode du sans gluten.


Le sans gluten, c'est gnial pour les 1% de gens qui sont rellement allergiques. Une ancienne chef  moi a eu l'impression de renaitre quand elle est pass au sans gluten.

Sur avis mdical.

Pour le reste, en effet, c'est juste un attrape-bobos.

----------


## Invit

On sort du sujet des plantes, mais on a dcouvert il n'y a pas trs longtemps les mfaits d'une consommation trop importante de produits laitiers et, trs honntement, j'ai cru pendant plusieurs annes que c'tait dans la mme veine bullshit. Et je me suis trompe (du moins, d'aprs mon mdecin, c'est un vrai problme).
Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec le fait de manger sainement et de manire varie, et je ne me prends pas la tte plus que a, mais j'ai l'impression qu'on fait compltement l'impasse l-dessus pour de mauvaises raisons. Les molcules actives tant plus observables que l'quilibre, l'nergie et les toxines. Aprs, peut-tre que je me trompe et que la composition alimentaire n'a qu'un effet trs marginal.

----------


## Sodium

Globalement, une consommation trop importante d' peu prs tout est nfaste, mme de l'eau  ::mouarf::

----------


## Neckara

Pour les concentrations, ce qu'il faut bien comprendre, c'est qu'une plante peut contenir, par exemple, 1/2  2 fois la posologie recommande.

Comme l'ont dit d'autres personnes ci-dessus, dj manger sainement est bien.
Et rien que cela, si on veut le faire de manire vraiment trs prcise, c'est casse-tte.

Il est vrai que pour certains symptmes certains aliments peuvent tre recommands :
mal de ventre : yaourt nature (pour la flore intestinale) ;manque d'nergie : soleil + fruits, e.g. kiwi ;mal de gorge : miel (?) ;constipation : lgumes/fruits (e.g. haricots) ;

Mais si tu manges quilibr, tu devrais dj avoir un peu de tout cela dans ton repas.
Par exemple, je me prends gnralement un yaourt nature au miel, suivi d'un fruit (pomme ou kiwi) pour le dessert.

Je ne dirais rien quant au reste, car mon dessert est peut-tre la seule chose quilibre de mes repas  ::aie:: .




> L'alcool, ben, la concentration est marque sur la bouteille, et peut tre mesure dans le sang. Ca me parait suffisant pour une analyse.


Oui, c'tait une analogie.
Quand tu achtes une plante dans une grande surface, tu n'as pas la concentration de chaque molcules marqu sur l'emballage.
Ensuite, la bouteille, cela dpend comment tu la consommes, en boissons avec la vitesse d'ingestion, ou dans des plats.

----------


## fredinkan

> Le sans gluten, c'est gnial pour les 1% de gens qui sont rellement allergiques.


Ce n'est pas une allergie mais une intolrence avec diffrents niveaux de gravits.
1% ont une intolrence, 25% de ces 1% auront de rels problmes, les autres n'ayant que des gargouillis...

C'est dommage d'avoir trs souvent ce mlange entre l'intolrence (qui au final te filera des maux de ventre plus ou moins forts) et l'allergie qui peut aller jusqu' te tuer...
On parle tellement de cette intolrence qu'au final quand tu parles d'allergie, les gens ne te prennent parfois pas au srieux... Je trouve a trs dommage et parfois risqu...

----------


## Neckara

> C'est dommage d'avoir trs souvent ce mlange entre l'intolrence (qui au final te filera des maux de ventre plus ou moins forts) et l'allergie qui peut aller jusqu' te tuer...
> On parle tellement de cette intolrence qu'au final quand tu parles d'allergie, les gens ne te prennent parfois pas au srieux... Je trouve a trs dommage et parfois risqu...


Je crois me souvenir d'un chiffre affirmant que seul 10% des personnes se dclarant intolrant au gluten l'tait rellement.
Je pense que cela doit aussi jouer, en plus de la confusion entre intolrance et allergie.

----------


## Sodium

Pour le gluten ce n'est pas une intolrance mais une maladie auto immune, la maladie coeliaque. Ca touche grand maximum 3% de la population.

 ct de a tu as tout un tas de nafs qui s'auto-diagnostiquent intolrants au gluten et ont fait la joie des enseignes qui en profitent pour vendre une palanque de produits estampills sans gluten plus chers, souvent d'ailleurs mme des aliments qui n'ont aucune raison d'en contenir. Beaucoup d'entre eux se sentent effectivement mieux  l'arrt total du gluten (ce qui dj est subjectif et sujet  l'effet placebo/nocebo), mais c'est aussi oublier un peu vite qu'en faisant a ils liminent tout un tas d'aliments trop gras ou trop sucrs qui taient la vraie source du problme.

----------


## el_slapper

> Pour le gluten ce n'est pas une intolrance mais une maladie auto immune, la maladie coeliaque. Ca touche grand maximum 3% de la population.


Mon ex-chef, en un mois, elle a perdu 10 kilos. 10 kilos d'eau. Elle avait des dmes partout sous sa peau. C'est rare, mais c'est une vraie saloperie.




> ct de a tu as tout un tas de nafs qui s'auto-diagnostiquent intolrants au gluten et ont fait la joie des enseignes qui en profitent pour vendre une palanque de produits estampills sans gluten plus chers, souvent d'ailleurs mme des aliments qui n'ont aucune raison d'en contenir.


Oui, j'ai vu de la viande "sans gluten" l'autre jour. Non mais allo, quoi, j'ai l'impression qu'on me prends pour plus idiot qu'une star de tl-ralit.




> Beaucoup d'entre eux se sentent effectivement mieux  l'arrt total du gluten (ce qui dj est subjectif et sujet  l'effet placebo/nocebo), mais c'est aussi oublier un peu vite qu'en faisant a ils liminent tout un tas d'aliments trop gras ou trop sucrs qui taient la vraie source du problme.


je n'avais pas pens  a. Ca ne colle pas au cas que j'ai cit avant(mais qui tait un vrai cas), mais j'irais mme plus loin : le simple fait que soudain ces gens s'occupent de ce qu'ils mangent peut suffire  rgler une bonne partie des problmes - quel que soit le rgime choisi.

----------


## Sodium

Heu si on commences  parler d'oedemes c'est dj quelque chose de beaucoup plus srieux que la pseudo-intolrance que revendiquent les gens et ncessite un avis mdical  ::aie:: 

Non, les symptmes de ceux qui s'autodiagnostisent intolrants a va tre des ballonnements, fatigue, maux de tte... autant de trucs trs vagues qui peuvent tre attribus  des centaines de causes et quand on se nourrit mieux, bah forcment le corps va mieux, ce n'est pas une question d'avoir retir un lment random de son alimentation. Dommage qu'il n'y en ait pas autant se croyant intolrants  la viande, a ferait du bien  la cause animale et au climat  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sodium

Quant  l'effet du yaourt sur la flore intestinale, c'est l aussi du mytho nourri par les slogans publicitaires (et aussi pour ceux vendus en phramacie). Les chercheurs s'intressent en effet de prs au rle de la flore intestinale... sauf que balancer un shoot de bactries random n'a aucun intrt. Ca se traite au cas par cas, il faut analyser quelles bactries prcises ne sont pas suffisamment (ou trop) prsentes chez un individu pour traiter, ce qui en est encore au stade exprimental.

https://www.letemps.ch/sciences/bifi...aiment-actif-0

----------


## Neckara

> Quant  l'effet du yaourt sur la flore intestinale, c'est l aussi du mytho nourri par les slogans publicitaires (et aussi pour ceux vendus en phramacie).


Ce n'est pas exactement ce que dit ta source.

Elle dit que la flore intestinale n'est pas modifie, mais que l'expression des gnes de la flore intestinale l'est conduisant  une augmentation de la production d'enzymes (je paraphrase de mmoire). Donc il y a bien un effet, mais pas l o on l'attendait intuitivement.

Aprs, ce sont 14 sujets sains (7 tmoins + 7 test ?) donc cela reste relativement peu concluant.


Mais oui, en effet je l'ignorais, merci pour le lien.




> sauf que balancer un shoot de bactries random n'a aucun intrt. Ca se  traite au cas par cas, il faut analyser quelles bactries prcises ne  sont pas suffisamment (ou trop) prsentes chez un individu pour traiter,  ce qui en est encore au stade exprimental.


Il me semble que c'est pour cela que dans les "mdicaments" (?) vendus en pharmacie (pas des yaourts), ils mettent un max de "truc".
Je n'en ai plus donc je ne peux plus regarder sur l'emballage et je ne sais plus  quelle occasion j'en ai pris (je sais juste que j'tais suffisamment malade pour aller en pharmacie).

----------


## Sodium

> Ce n'est pas exactement ce que dit ta source.
> 
> Elle dit que la flore intestinale n'est pas modifie, mais que l'expression des gnes de la flore intestinale l'est conduisant  une augmentation de la production d'enzymes (je paraphrase de mmoire). Donc il y a bien un effet, mais pas l o on l'attendait intuitivement.


Oui, l'article dit qu'il se passe... un truc. Ce qui ne prouve pas que le truc en question ait un effet bnfique, ni mme qu'il ait un effet tout court.

Bon aprs j'ai pris la premire source que j'ai trouve ne venant pas d'un blog sant bidon pour ne pas que j'ai l'air de sortir a de mon chapeau, ce sont des trucs que j'ai lus dans des revues scientifiques plus srieuses  la base.

Pour les pro-biotiques vendus en pharmacie, les sources sont contradictoires entre ceux qui disent que a serait bnfique, d'autres que a serait contre-productif ou encore que a n'aurait aucun effet, il faut plus de recherches sur le sujet.

Dans tous les cas, l'automdication est  peu prs toujours une mauvaise ide et les pharmacies n'ont pas un comportement thique en mettant en avant ces produits en accs libre comme un super-march plaant des snacks en tte de gondole.

----------


## Neckara

> Oui, l'article dit qu'il se passe... un truc. Ce qui ne prouve pas que le truc en question ait un effet bnfique, ni mme qu'il ait un effet tout court.


En effet.




> Bon aprs j'ai pris la premire source que j'ai trouve ne venant pas d'un blog sant bidon pour ne pas que j'ai l'air de sortir a de mon chapeau, ce sont des trucs que j'ai lus dans des revues scientifiques plus srieuses  la base.
> 
> Pour les pro-biotiques vendus en pharmacie, les sources sont contradictoires entre ceux qui disent que a serait bnfique, d'autres que a serait contre-productif ou encore que a n'aurait aucun effet, il faut plus de recherches sur le sujet.


Ok.




> Dans tous les cas, l'automdication est  peu prs toujours une mauvaise ide et les pharmacies n'ont pas un comportement thique en mettant en avant ces produits en accs libre comme un super-march plaant des snacks en tte de gondole.


Je vais prciser mes propos.

Je suis dans un lieu o il est difficile d'avoir un rendez-vous rapidement avec un mdecin, et cela ne sert pas  grand chose d'aller voir le mdecin une fois la maladie passe.

Gnralement, je vais voir le pharmacien qui soit me redirigera vers un mdecin, soit me vendra des mdicaments sans ordonnances, en me prcisant d'aller voir un mdecin si les symptmes persistent. Gnralement c'est un petit coup de froid passager, une raction allergique/exma, rien de grave et cela disparat en 2-3 jours. Une fois c'tait plus grave, et le pharmacien m'a dit directement d'aller voir le mdecin (merci SOS mdecin), j'ai pass des analyses, pris des mdicaments, et voil. Quelque fois je peux avoir un petit mal de tte, je prends un effralgan, je dors un peu, et le lendemain, cela aura disparu.

Pour les aliments, c'est plus des choses du quotidien ou en complment. Par exemple si j'ai mal  la gorge pendant la nuit, je me fait chauffer de l'eau dans lequel je mets du miel, j'aime bien a. Je me rajoute une paire de chaussette si ncessaire. Gnralement le mal de gorge disparat pendant la nuit.

Pour le soleil et les fruits, c'est plus une dficience que j'essaye d'viter.  ::aie::

----------


## Madmac

> euh oui et non.
> Si trop d'conomie, ca veut dire qu'ils ne rentre pas dans leur frais donc plus de recherche donc plus de nouveau mdicament.
> Ca veut dire (o pas) pour les auteurs moins de rentre financire donc moins de cration (bon vu ce que le cinma franais produit...)
> 
> 
> Bon pour moi la recherche ne devrait pas tre privatiser...
> 1) Mme si peut-tre elle ne le font pas, une socit pharmaceutique n'a pas intrt  te gurir mais  te voir malade  vie.
> 2) La recherche mdicale est fortement subsidier or les bnfices sont souvent privatiser.
> 3) Les mdicament sont fortement subsids hors le public n'a rien  dire sur la formation du prix.(Les firmes pharmas n'arrtent pas de faire du chantage, si elles n'ont pas assez de profit alors plus de recherche sur ne nouveaux traitement et/ou maladie plus rare)


Je pensais surtout 'a des formats propritaires: MP3, wrd, Des trucs qui compromettent la survie de document. Et Disney qui trouve le moyen de s"enrichir avec des comptes populaires et qui en font pratiquement des biens privs. Je crois galement quaprs deux gnrations les uvres cin et tl devrait tre considr comme du domaine publique au bout d'un certains temps. Un prof de devrait pas tre expos  des poursuites pour avoir fait une projection de 1984. La poursuite de NBC contre des fans de Star Trek pour avoir fait leur propre film et  le retirer de YouTube.

Et sur la recherche mdicale, on se revoient parfaitement. C'est quand mme aberrant de constater que la principale perce mdicale depuis les derniers 30 ans a t pour les rections.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Sodium

> Et sur la recherche mdicale, on se revoient parfaitement. C'est quand mme aberrant de constater que la principale perce mdicale depuis les derniers 30 ans a t pour les rections.


Absolument pas, la recherche mdicale est trs dynamique, j'en parlais justement plus haut avec la flore intestinale qui pourrait permettre de soigner des pathologies insouponnes telles que la dpression.

----------


## Bruno

*YouTube et ses utilisateurs sont menacs par la nouvelle directive de l'UE sur le droit d'auteur*
*Quels impacts pour les utilisateurs europens ?*

La directive europenne sur les droits d'auteur qui avait t dfinitivement adopte par le Parlement europen au mois de mars dernier et approuve par le Conseil de l'Union europenne le 15 avril continue de faire couler beaucoup dencre. Pour cause, larticle 17(anciennement article ﻿13)  pourrait avoir des consquences susceptibles de porter atteinte  l'conomie artistique et numrique europenne.

*Lenfer est-il vraiment pav de bonnes intentions ?*

La motivation de l'Union europenne tant de mieux protger les ayants droit, cest--dire les personnes ou entits ayant dpos des droits dauteur sur une uvre. YouTube a toujours t considr comme un hbergeur de contenu, cest--dire quelle ne devait supprimer des contenus violant les droits dauteurs que sils lui taient signals dans un dlai relativement court. En ltat actuel, avec cette directive, les plateformes o se partagent des contenus, comme YouTube seront responsable des contenus qui y sont publis, et du respect des droits dauteur  lintrieur.

*Les amliorations apportes  la version finale de la directive vont-elles dissiper les inquitudes ?*

Le 22 octobre 2018, la filiale de Google appelait les utilisateurs  se mobiliser sur les rseaux sociaux et leur chane vido contre la rforme du droit d'auteur qui selon Suzanne Wojcicki, la directrice de YouTube, pourrait empcher des millions de personnes, allant des crateurs aux utilisateurs lambda, de mettre en ligne des contenus sur des plateformes telles que YouTube.

Sur le site destin  tenir les crateurs informs des dernires volutions concernant la directive, la filiale de Google a tenu  exprimer sa fiert en direction des crateurs et communauts qui se sont exprims en nombre pour faire entendre leur voix.  Vos efforts n'ont pas t vains. Vous avez mis en lumire des enjeux fondamentaux portant sur les droits d'auteur et avez fourni aux lgislateurs et au public la perspective des crateurs, ce qui s'est traduit par une vritable amlioration de la directive. Vous avez amorc un mouvement qui a rassembl le plus grand nombre de signatures  une ptition sur la plateforme mondiale pour le changement  ce jour, et dmontr la puissance et l'importance de l'conomie des crateurs.   Nous sommes en train d'tudier de manire approfondie la directive de l'UE sur les droits d'auteur afin de dterminer ses implications exactes pour toutes les parties prenantes, y compris les crateurs, les artistes, les titulaires de droits et les utilisateurs.  

Pour apporter de laide aux tats membres de lUE afin que les lois qu'ils laboreront en vue d'appliquer la directive de l'UE sur les droits d'auteur incorporent des cadres d'autorisation et de responsabilit justes, favorables  l'expression et  l'conomie numriques, la filiale s'engage  suivre de prs les plans de mise en uvre et les chances de chaque pays,  analyser et exposer les implications de la version finale de la directive pour toutes les parties prenantes au niveau mondial, y compris les crateurs, les utilisateurs, les artistes et les diteurs,  poursuivre le travail avec les secteurs concerns et les titulaires de droits afin de dvelopper un systme permettant une relle collaboration entre les plateformes et les titulaires de droits,  tenir les crateurs informs des dernires volutions concernant la directive.

Ils annoncent par ailleurs, la fin de l'analyse dans quelques semaines et la publication de l'impact prcis que le texte final aura sur les crateurs, les artistes et les utilisateurs europens.




source :YouTube

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*voir aussi*

 ::fleche:: Directive Copyright : les gouvernements de l'UE ont adopt l'accord franco-allemand, Visant  instaurer des machines de censure de plus grande porte

 ::fleche:: L'UE annule les ngociations  finales  sur sa directive sur le droit d'auteur, Face  une opposition de 11 tats membres

 ::fleche:: Les tats membres de l'UE approuvent la version finale de la directive Copyright, Il ne reste plus que la dcision du Parlement

----------


## NBoulfroy

Oui enfin, en ralit, c'est surtout que _Google_ est heureux de ne pas avoir  supprimer presque l'intgralit du contenu "intressant" sur sa plateforme de vido en streaming parce que c'est bien l le fond de l'affaire : la loi allait littralement siphonner tout le contenu vido de la plateforme pour qu'il ne reste, en gros, que les vidos de chat, de pche, etc. (bref, tout ce qui est pas susceptible d'avoir un problme avec les droits d'auteur).

C'est beau l'instrumentalisation !

PS : je dis pas que je suis contre la libert d'utiliser des oeuvres en les dtournant, etc. mais juste que l, Google a surtout jou sur le pathos et  clairement sorti le drapeau "c'est pour vous !" alors que c'tait avant tout pour eux et leurs revenus issus des publicits !

----------


## Kapeutini

bien content de vivre en Amrique du Nord, loin de cette dictature sans intelligence:-) Pardon pour ceux qui la supporte. 

Il y a plein de vidos de training free, que vont-elles devenir ? 
Pour les films il y a le streaming :-) Surtout pour les films Franais car rares sur netflix de ce cot de l'Atlantique.

Ce serait plutt aux  mdias de s'adapter  notre mode de consommation et non l'inverse.

----------


## Sodium

Ah ben c'est sr qu'aux USA avec ses politiques ultra-librales a marche super bien. Quel pourcentage de pauvres encore chez vous ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La Pologne dpose une plainte devant le plus haut tribunal de l'UE,*
*pour demander une modification de la rglementation sur le droit d'auteur  * 

La Pologne a officiellement contest la directive controverse sur le droit dauteur rcemment approuve par lUnion europenne, selon Reuters, affirmant que cette lgislation entranerait une censure non souhaite. Le pays a dpos sa plainte devant la Cour de justice de l'Union europenne.

Le vice-ministre polonais des Affaires trangres, Konrad Szymanski, a dclar que  le systme pourrait aboutir  l'adoption de rglementations analogues  la censure prventive, interdite non seulement par la constitution polonaise, mais galement par les traits europens . Les dputs polonais ont majoritairement rejet la mesure (deux abstentions, huit pour, 33 contre, six non-votants et deux manquants) lors du vote.


Le Conseil de l'Union europenne a officiellement approuv la directive en avril et celle-ci entrera en vigueur le 7 juin 2019. Suite  cette action, les tats membres de l'UE auront jusqu'au 7 juin 2021 pour laborer leurs propres lois afin de la mettre en uvre. La lgislation est conue pour mettre  jour la loi sur le droit d'auteur et contient un certain nombre de clauses controverses, telles que l'article 11, appel "taxe sur les liens", qui permettra aux diteurs de charger des plateformes telles que Google d'afficher des informations d'actualit, et l'article 13, qui tient pour responsables les plateformes o le contenu qui enfreint le droit d'auteur serait publi.

Les propritaires de telles plateformes telles que Facebook, Google, YouTube, Wikipedia et dautres craignent que la directive ne nuise  la faon dont les utilisateurs sen servent (avant cette directive, les plateformes de contenu ntaient pas tenues pour responsables du contenu quelles hbergent,  condition de sefforcer de supprimer tout contenu signal et reconnu comme enfreignant le droit d'auteur, notamment de la musique ou des films pirats). Les sites devraient dsormais sassurer de manire proactive que le contenu protg par le droit dauteur ne parvient pas  tre diffus sur leurs plateformes.


*Les consquences de l'article 13*

Ray Corrigan, matre de confrences  la facult des sciences de l'ingnierie et mathmatiques de l'Universit Ouverte du Royaume-Uni, a fait valoir que l'article 13 vise  instaurer le filtrage automatique des contenus mis en ligne, puisque ce sont des algorithmes qui devraient juger quel contenu a le droit d'apparatre sur Internet.

Cela pourrait tre intressant si a pouvait fonctionner comme annonc, c'est--dire bloquer tout ce qui est en violation des droits d'auteur sur Internet et ne laisser passer que le contenu lgal.  En particulier, ce serait intressant pour les dcideurs, qui ignorent souvent les technologies et qui sont souvent sous la pression de faire quelque chose  propos de l'norme ampleur de la violation du droit d'auteur sur Internet , estime Ray Corrigan. Mais  le problme est qu'il n'y a pas de technologie magique qui puisse faire la diffrence entre contenu contrevenant au droit d'auteur et le contenu non-contrevenant sauf au niveau le plus basique , ajoute-t-il.

Les amateurs pensent que le machine learning pourrait rsoudre ce problme,  mais l'utilisation de filtres capables de dtecter des nuances subtiles de rutilisation [d'un contenu] n'est pas une de ces choses  dans lesquelles le machine learning est assez efficace, trouve-t-il. Par consquent, des contenus comme la parodie vont se retrouver facilement bloqus. 


*Lapproche du parlement est irraliste dans de nombreux cas, selon la PDG de YouTube*

En octobre dernier, Susan Wojcicki, la PDG de YouTube est mont au crneau pour appeler les crateurs de vidos  protester contre l'article 13 de la directive Copyright qui, selon elle, menace des milliers d'emplois. Elle a, en effet, mis en garde les ralisateurs de vidos contre la directive et les a exhort  protester vivement contre la rglementation : sappesantissant tout particulirement sur larticle 13, elle explique aux ralisateurs de vidos dans un billet de blog que  cette lgislation menace  la fois leur gagne-pain et leur capacit  partager leur voix avec le monde .  L'article 13 menace des centaines de milliers d'emplois, de crateurs europens, d'entreprises, d'artistes et tous leurs employs. La proposition forcera les plateformes, comme YouTube,  donner la priorit au contenu dun petit nombre de grandes entreprises. Le fardeau de la preuve du droit d'auteur sera trop lourd pour la plupart des crateurs indpendants , disait-elle. 

En novembre, elle est revenue  la charge, affirmant qu'il est impossible pour une plateforme comme YouTube de respecter les rglementations suggres. Elle dclare que YouTube n'a pas les capacits techniques ou financires pour appliquer le type de restriction du droit d'auteur que l'Union europenne recherche.  L'approche du parlement est irraliste dans de nombreux cas, car les titulaires de droits d'auteur ne sont souvent pas d'accord sur qui dtient quels droits. Si les propritaires ne peuvent s'entendre, il est impossible d'esprer que les plateformes ouvertes hbergeant ce contenu prennent les bonnes dcisions en matire de droits , a-t-elle annonc.

Pour s'expliquer, elle a pris l'exemple de  Despacito , la vido la plus regarde sur YouTube.  Cette vido contient plusieurs droits d'auteur, allant de l'enregistrement sonore aux droits de publication. Bien que YouTube ait pass des accords avec plusieurs entits en vue de la licence et du paiement de la vido, certains dtenteurs de droits restent inconnus. Cette incertitude signifie que nous pourrions devoir bloquer de telles vidos pour viter toute responsabilit au titre de l'article 13. Multipliez ce risque par la taille de YouTube, o plus de 400 heures de vido sont tlcharges chaque minute et le passif potentiel pourrait tre si important qu'aucune entreprise pourrait prendre un tel risque financier , dit-elle.


Depuis son lancement en octobre 2007, YouTube a investi plus de 100 millions de dollars dans son systme didentification du contenu. Wojcicki le considre toujours comme le meilleur moyen de dtecter les violations du droit dauteur et de veiller  ce que les titulaires de droits dauteur soient pays lorsque leur contenu est utilis. Elle pense aussi que le Content ID est la solution pour grer les droits  l'chelle mondiale. YouTube a  dj pris des mesures pour lutter contre la violation du droit d'auteur en dveloppant une technologie, telle que notre programme Content ID, afin d'aider les titulaires de droits  grer leurs droits d'auteur et  gagner de l'argent automatiquement. Plus de 98 % des droits d'auteur sur YouTube sont grs via Content ID.  ce jour, nous avons utilis le systme pour verser aux titulaires de droits plus de 2,5 milliards d'euros pour l'utilisation de leur contenu par des tiers. Nous pensons que Content ID constitue la meilleure solution pour grer les droits  l'chelle mondiale , a-t-elle dclar.

*Les europens pourraient-ils tre coups de certaines vidos sur YouTube ?*

Pour elle, les consquences de l'article 13 vont mme au-del des pertes financires.  Les rsidents de l'UE risquent d'tre coups de vidos qui, au cours du mois dernier, ont t visionns plus de 90 milliards de fois. Ces vidos proviennent du monde entier, y compris de plus de 35 millions de chanes de lUE, et comprennent des cours de langue, des tutoriels scientifiques et des vidos de musique , dit-elle. Toutefois, elle se rjouit  l'ide de travailler avec les dcideurs et les plateformes pour dvelopper une solution au sein de l'article 13 qui protge les titulaires de droits tout en permettant  l'conomie crative de prosprer.  Cela pourrait inclure des accords de licence plus complets, une collaboration avec les dtenteurs de droits pour identifier qui possde quoi et une technologie intelligente de gestion des droits, similaire  Content ID , propose-t-elle. 

Elle conclut en disant que  les plateformes qui respectent ces rgles et s'efforcent d'aider les dtenteurs de droits  identifier leur contenu ne doivent pas tre tenues pour responsables de chaque lment de contenu tlcharg par un utilisateur . Elle avait exhort les dcideurs politiques  trouver une solution qui protge  la fois les titulaires de droits et les crateurs. 

Susan Wojcicki n'tait pas la seule  protester contre l'article 13 de la directive. La fondation Mozilla a estim que le filtrage automatique de contenu et les dispositions relatives aux droits dauteur figurant  larticle 13 sont impraticables pour les socits de logiciels open source, dont elle fait partie, et lcosystme open source en gnral. Le filtrage automatique concerne en effet toutes les formes de contenu protg par le droit d'auteur, y compris les logiciels. Le cot et le risque juridique associs  ces nouvelles rgles vont donc pousser les petits dveloppeurs de logiciels open source hors de lEurope et menacer les plateformes de partage de code dont ils dpendent pour innover.

Source : Reuters, annonce sur Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de la Pologne ?
 ::fleche::  Les pays membres qui se sont opposs  cet article gagnerait-ils  rejoindre la Pologne dans son action ?
 ::fleche::  Cette plainte est-elle, selon-vous, susceptible d'apporter un changement ? De quelle magnitude ?

----------


## Neckara

_Le parti pirate:_
A cry for help in time of need, await relief from holy league
60 days of siege, outnumbered and weak
Sent a message to the sky, wounded soldiers left to die
Will they hold the wall or will the city fall


_La Pologne:_
Then the winged hussars arrived
Coming down the mountainside
Then the winged hussars arrived
Coming down they turned the tide

 ::mouarf::

----------


## bathrax

Comme d'habitude, ces abrutis de politicards incomptents prennent des dcisions aberrantes dans des domaines dont ils ne connaissent rien. Cette nouvelle directive  la con me rappelle le temps de la guerre entre les internautes et les institutions franaises, RATP et La Poste en tte, qui voulaient rendre responsable les serveurs d'hbergement du contenu hberg, notamment les sites parodiques qui les  ridiculisaient. Des juges srieux avaient finalement pris de justes dcisions, et tout tait rentr dans l'ordre. Et l, cette Europe de m... nous renvoie 25 ans en arrire !!! Quelle bande de ##### !!!!  ::calim2::

----------


## defZero

@Neckara : Quel pote, quel prose ...+10
@bathrax : +1000

----------


## tanaka59

Paradoxalement la Pologne pratique la censure , d'un autre ct elle est contre ce projet sur le droit d'autre ^^  ::ptdr:: 

L'hopital se moquerait il de la charit ?

----------


## tartenpion32

je ne commenterais pas la position de la Pologne!

mais cette conversation, m'a rappel une vieille histoire, celle de l'imprimerie; quand elle fut invent et qu'elle se diffusa, certains monarques ont tent de l'interdire, dont le roi de France et le sultan ottoman; heureusement pour nous que l'interdiction n'a pas dur bien longtemps, contrairement aux ottomans chez qui elle s'est prolonge jusqu'au XIX sicle.
sur "longue priode" comme disent les historiens, ont peu comparer l'attitude actuelle de l'Europe vis  vis du numrique,  celle des ottomans face  l'imprimerie; bref une attitude faiblement dfensive, qui est la voie vers la dcadence.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Directive du droit d'auteur : la Pologne a dpos une plainte devant le plus haut tribunal de l'UE,*
*pour demander une modification  au nom de la libert d'expression * 

En avril 2019, pas moins de sept pays de l'UE ont exprim leurs graves proccupations quant aux articles 11 et 13. Lun deux tait la Pologne, qui a publi une dclaration commune avec les Pays-Bas, le Luxembourg, lItalie et la Finlande, qui ont dclar notamment :

 Les objectifs de cette directive taient d'amliorer le bon fonctionnement du march intrieur et de stimuler l'innovation, la crativit, l'investissement et la production de nouveaux contenus, y compris dans l'environnement numrique. Les signataires soutiennent ces objectifs. Les technologies numriques ont radicalement chang la manire dont le contenu est produit, distribu et utilis. Le cadre lgislatif doit reflter et guider ces changements.

 Cependant,  notre avis, le texte final de la directive ne rpond pas aux objectifs susmentionns. Nous pensons que la directive dans sa forme actuelle constitue un pas en arrire pour le march unique numrique, et non un pas en avant.

 Nous regrettons notamment que la directive ne cre pas un juste quilibre entre la protection des titulaires de droits et les intrts des citoyens et des entreprises de l'UE. Cela risque donc d'entraver l'innovation plutt que de la promouvoir et d'avoir un impact ngatif sur la comptitivit du march unique numrique europen.

 En outre, nous estimons que la directive manque de clart juridique, crera une incertitude juridique pour de nombreuses parties prenantes concernes et pourrait porter atteinte aux droits des citoyens de lUE.

 Nous ne pouvons donc pas exprimer notre consentement au texte propos de la directive . 


Malheureusement, lors du vote final, les voix de ces pays ont t touffes par les autres tats membres de l'UE et la directive a t adopte. Cependant, ce n'tait pas la fin de l'histoire. Le 23 mai, le compte Twitter officiel de la chancellerie du Premier ministre polonais a tweet comme suit, rappelant les points soulevs dans la dclaration commune:

 Demain, la #Pologne va intenter un recours contre la directive relative au droit d'auteur  la CJUE. Voici pourquoi : # Article13 # Article17 # ACTA2

 Pourquoi la Pologne est-elle proccupe par la directive sur le droit d'auteur?

 La directive n'assure pas un quilibre entre la protection des titulaires de droits et les intrts des citoyens de l'UE et des entreprises de l'UE.

 La directive n'assure pas la clart juridique, suscite une incertitude juridique pour les parties prenantes et met en danger les droits des citoyens de l'UE.

 Cela pourrait avoir un impact ngatif sur la comptitivit du march unique numrique europen.

 Cela risquerait d'entraver les innovations au lieu de les promouvoir  


Cependant,  ce moment-l, aucun dtail n'a filtr concernant ce mouvement juridique potentiellement important jusqu' maintenant. Une communication au Journal officiel de l'Union europenne inclut les lments suivants:  Recours introduit le 24 mai 2019  Rpublique de Pologne/Parlement europen et Conseil de lUnion europenne (Affaire C-401/19) . L'entre correspondante indique que le gouvernement polonais estime que les filtres de chargement requis par l'article 13/17 constituent une  violation du droit  la libert d'expression et d'information  garantis par l'article 11 de la Charte des droits fondamentaux de l'Union europenne:

 La Rpublique de Pologne affirme en particulier que lobligation faite aux fournisseurs de services de partage de contenus en ligne de fournir leurs meilleurs efforts pour garantir lindisponibilit duvres et autres objets protgs spcifiques pour lesquels les titulaires de droits ont fourni aux fournisseurs de services les informations pertinentes et ncessaires (article 17, paragraphe 4, sous b), de la directive 2019/790) et lobligation faite aux fournisseurs de services de partage de contenus en ligne de fournir leurs meilleurs efforts pour empcher que les uvres et autres objets protgs, pour lesquels les titulaires de droit ont prsent une notification suffisamment motive, soient tlverss dans le futur (article 17, paragraphe 4, sous c), in fine de la directive 2019/790) a pour consquence  afin dviter la mise en cause de leur responsabilit  que les fournisseurs de services doivent procder  une vrification automatique pralable (filtrage) des contenus partags en ligne par les utilisateurs, ce qui implique par consquent de mettre en place des mcanismes de contrle prventif. De tels mcanismes mettent en cause lessence mme du droit  la libert dexpression et  linformation et ne respectent pas lexigence de proportionnalit et de ncessit de toute atteinte  ce droit .

Bien sr, il ny a rien de nouveau ici (cest une situation qui a t soulign  maintes reprises par plusieurs parties avant ladoption de la directive). Mais ce qui est important, cest que cette fois-ci, cest le gouvernement polonais qui fait cette dclaration et, dans le cadre dune plainte dpose devant la plus haute instance judiciaire de lUnion europenne, la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne (CJUE). Certains estiment que le principal intrt de l'action judiciaire de la Pologne est qu'elle oblige la CJUE  examiner les questions souleves. Cela inclura ncessairement la question de savoir si les filtres de tlchargement sont  proportionnels et ncessaires  en rponse au tlchargement de copies non autorises par des membres du public.


En ce qui concerne les mesures correctives, le gouvernement polonais souhaite idalement que les points b) et c) de la section suivante de l'article 13/17 soient annuls:

 Si aucune autorisation n'est accorde, les fournisseurs de services de partage de contenus en ligne sont responsables des actes non autoriss de communication au public, y compris la mise  la disposition du public, d'uvres protges par le droit d'auteur et d'autres objets protgs,  moins qu'ils ne dmontrent que:

 a) ils ont fourni leurs meilleurs efforts pour obtenir une autorisation; et

 b) ils ont fourni leurs meilleurs efforts, conformment aux normes leves du secteur en matire de diligence professionnelle, pour garantir l'indisponibilit d'uvres et autres objets protgs spcifiques pour lesquels les titulaires de droits ont fourni aux fournisseurs de services les informations pertinentes et ncessaires; et en tout tat de cause

 c) ils ont agi promptement, ds rception d'une notification suffisamment motive de la part des titulaires de droits, pour bloquer l'accs aux uvres et autres objets protgs faisant l'objet de la notification ou pour les retirer de leurs sites internet, et ont fourni leurs meilleurs efforts pour empcher qu'ils soient tlverss dans le futur, conformment au point b). 

Rappelons que ces deux briques contraignent les hbergeurs dune part  rendre indisponible les contenus pingls par les titulaires de droits, dautre part  empcher leur rapparition. Le gros mot  filtrage  a t soigneusement vit, mais le texte soriente bien vers cette solution.

Si, toutefois, la CJUE dcide qu'il n'est pas possible d'exempter uniquement ces parties, le gouvernement polonais dispose d'une position de repli: il demande l'annulation totale de l'article 13/17. Il est trop tt pour dire si la demande de la Pologne a une chance d'tre accepte. 

Source : Tweet chancellerie du Premier ministre polonais, Journal officiel de l'Union europenne, article 17

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'action de la Pologne ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : les sites doivent-ils payer les diteurs de presse pour la reprise de leurs articles ? Oui, selon le Snat qui approuve cela  l'unanimit
 ::fleche::  L'UE annule les ngociations  finales  sur sa directive sur le droit d'auteur face  une opposition de 11 tats membres
 ::fleche::  Google menace de fermer Google Actualits si l'Europe persiste  taxer les clics sur les liens hypertextes en validant la directive sur le copyright
 ::fleche::  Directive Copyright : les articles 11 et 13 expliqus par un informaticien britannique pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore compris les consquences
 ::fleche::  Allemagne : des diteurs de presse continuent l'offensive contre Google et demandent une rmunration pour chaque rfrencement  un article

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Google ne paiera pas les diteurs de presse en France pour l'affichage des extraits de leurs contenus,*
*Mais il ne les fera plus apparatre dans ses rsultats sans leur accord*

Malgr l'application en France de la nouvelle rforme europenne du droit d'auteur cense faire obligation aux plateformes en ligne et autres agrgateurs de rmunrer la reprise des contenus des diteurs et agences de presse, Google ne payera pas ces derniers pour laffichage dextraits de leurs articles, photos et vidos en Hexagone. Mais la plateforme ne reprendra plus ces contenus sans leur accord, a annonc ce mercredi un responsable de lentreprise. Cette dcision na pas eu lassentiment du gouvernement, qui a jug la position du gant de lInternet inadmissible et promis de chercher une solution avec ses homologues europens.

La joie des diteurs de presses a t de courte dure. Google a douch ce mercredi leurs espoirs de toucher des revenus de la part du moteur de recherche pour la reprise de leurs contenus, sous forme de courts extraits dans les rsultats de recherche. Le gant amricain du numrique a annonc de nouvelles rgles qui s'appliqueront le mois prochain en France, en application de la nouvelle directive du droit dauteur en France. La France est le premier pays membre de l'UE  appliquer cette directive, adopte fin mars.


En effet, cette loi instaure notamment un  droit voisin  au profit des diteurs de presse et agences de presse. Cette mesure est cense les aider  se faire rmunrer pour la reprise de leurs contenus par les plateformes en ligne et autres agrgateurs, en compensant ainsi l'effondrement de leurs recettes publicitaires traditionnelles au profit des gants de lInternet, comme Facebook et Google.

Cette directive avait fait l'objet d'une intense bataille de lobbying  Bruxelles, avec une mobilisation sans prcdent des GAFA, qui avaient notamment argu qu'elle rduirait la libert d'expression sur Internet. En effet, selon la loi, la reproduction de plus que de  simples mots ou de trs courts extraits  de reportages ncessite une licence. Cela couvre probablement bon nombre des extraits couramment affichs aux cts des liens afin de donner aux lecteurs une ide de ce  quoi ils aboutissent. 

Et tous les services dagrgations de nouvelles sont concerns par la loi, y compris les services fournis par des grandes plateformes en ligne, des particuliers, des petites entreprises ou des organisations  but non lucratif, ce qui inclut probablement des blogs ou des sites Web montiss. Ces derniers devront acheter de manire prventive ces licences auprs des diteurs de presse.

Une myriade de politiciens et d'entreprises de l'UE avaient exprim leurs proccupations concernant certaines parties de la rforme, y compris de grands acteurs de lInternet comme Google. En fvrier, Google avait prsent son opposition  la loi et appel  un correctif avant quil ne soit trop tard. Google avait mis principalement en garde contre les articles 11 et 13, qui selon lui pourraient avoir des effets catastrophiques sur l'conomie crative en Europe en empchant les tlchargements des utilisateurs et le partage dactualits.

Concernant larticle 11 de la loi, Kent Walker, premier vice-prsident des affaires mondiales chez Google avait dclar :  Nous ritrons notre engagement  soutenir un journalisme de haute qualit. Cependant, le dbat rcent montre quil existe une incomprhension fondamentale de la valeur des titres et des extraits, ces trs brefs aperus de ce que quelqu'un trouvera lorsqu'il clique sur un lien. Rduire la longueur des extraits  quelques mots ou extraits courts compliquera la tche des consommateurs en matire de dcouverte de contenu d'actualit et rduira le trafic global des diteurs d'actualits .

*Les nouvelles rgles de Google pour la France qui drangent le gouvernement*

En application de la rforme europenne du droit dauteur, Richard Gingras, vice-prsident de Google en charge de l'information, a prsent mercredi les nouvelles rgles de lentreprise  la presse.  partir du mois prochain, les diteurs de presse bass en Europe devront dsormais dcider individuellement si, en France, des extraits de leurs infos (textes, vidos...), ou "snippets", et autres images miniatures (ou "thumbnails") continueront d'apparatre  ct des liens renvoyant vers leurs sites. Ceci est valable tant pour les rsultats de recherche que pour Google Actualits. 

Les diteurs qui accepteront, ces extraits s'afficheront sans qu'ils soient rmunrs par Google. Dans ce cas, ils pourront notifier  Google qu'ils souhaitent continuer d'afficher des extraits de texte, en spcifiant mme le nombre de caractres autoriss, et des images miniatures. Ils pourront aussi dfinir pour quels contenus ils autorisent Google  fournir ainsi plus d'information  l'internaute  au risque qu'il ne s'estime suffisamment inform et ne clique pas sur le lien  privant ainsi le mdia de revenus publicitaires ou d'opportunits d'abonnement.

Pour les diteurs de presse qui ne le souhaiteront pas, ne verront plus dsormais les extraits de leurs articles et autres mini-images s'afficher dans les rsultats du moteur de recherche, qui n'incluront dans ce cas qu'un titre et un lien vers les informations des diteurs concerns. Mais le leader de la publicit en ligne a assur que les actualits de ces mdias continueront bien  tre rfrences, mme si ces diteurs de presse risquent de voir le trafic vers leurs sites diminuer voire chuter. Google avait prvenu en fvrier dernier que les sites d'informations risquent de perdre 45 % de leur trafic si l'UE ratifiait sa rforme du droit d'auteur.

Le gant amricain du numrique a galement assur que ses nouvelles rgles sont dans l'intrt des internautes, empchant que les rsultats de recherche soient fausss par des considrations commerciales.  Nous n'avons jamais pay pour inclure des rsultats dans les recherches et nous ne payons pas pour inclure des liens dans les rsultats , car  cela saperait la confiance de nos utilisateurs , a assur Richard Gingras.

Cependant, Franck Riester, le ministre franais de la Culture, a jug ces nouvelles rgles de Google  inacceptables , et va chercher une solution avec ses homologues europens. L'instauration d'un droit voisin doit  permettre un juste partage de la valeur produite, au bnfice des plateformes, par les contenus de presse. (...) La proposition de Google nest videmment pas acceptable , a dclar le ministre dans un communiqu.

Google n'a pas brandi la menace d'une fermeture totale de Google Actualits (la version franaise de Google News), mais la dcision de ne pas rmunrer laffichage des extraits de contenus passe difficilement chez les diteurs, qui voient ainsi se rduire les espoirs de retombes lies au droit voisin. Toutefois, Google continuera dapporter du trafic  leurs sites.

Source : Google

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous des nouvelles rgles de Google ? 
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la raction du ministre de la Culture ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les autres gants du numrique rejoindront Google sur sa proposition ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Google prvient que les sites d'informations risquent de perdre 45% de leur trafic, si l'UE ratifie sa rforme du droit d'auteur
 ::fleche::  YouTube et ses utilisateurs sont menacs par la nouvelle directive de l'UE sur le droit d'auteur. Quels impacts pour les utilisateurs europens ?
 ::fleche::  Le Parlement europen dit oui  la directive sur le droit d'auteur, un jour sombre pour les liberts numriques, selon une eurodpute
 ::fleche::  Directive du droit d'auteur : la Pologne a dpos une plainte devant le plus haut tribunal de l'UE, pour demander une modification de la rglementation au nom de la libert d'expression
 ::fleche::  Copyright : l'UE sur le point de finaliser une machine de censure et sa taxe sur les liens Internet, que contiennent ses dernires propositions ?

----------


## defZero

[LOL]Dans leurs gueules,  tous ces journaux rentier et re-pompeur de contenu  ::ptdr:: [/LOL]
Non, plus srieusement, loin de moi l'ide de dfendre Google de faon gnrale, mais il faut avou que sur ce coup l Google  raison.
On leurs demandes de payer pour utiliser de cours extraits et des miniatures.
Google dit ok donc on va arrter d'utiliser de cours extraits et des miniatures et la dessus le ministre Franais et les "ayant droit" viennent ce plaindre qu'il ne vont pas recevoir de rentes  ::aie:: .
Je sais pas ce qu'ils fument ces gens mais  mon avis c'est pas lgale  ::ptdr:: .

----------


## matthius

Le Huffington Post fait pire. Il vole la crativit pour utiliser la crativit afin de se moquer des auteurs.

Ils n'ont pas t inquits parce que nos dirigeants font comme eux.

----------


## Seb33300

> Les diteurs qui accepteront, ces extraits s'afficheront sans qu'ils soient rmunrs par Google. Dans ce cas, ils pourront notifier  Google qu'ils souhaitent continuer d'afficher des extraits de texte, en spcifiant mme le nombre de caractres autoriss, et des images miniatures. Ils pourront aussi dfinir pour quels contenus ils autorisent Google  fournir ainsi plus d'information  l'internaute  au risque qu'il ne s'estime suffisamment inform et ne clique pas sur le lien  privant ainsi le mdia de revenus publicitaires ou d'opportunits d'abonnement.


Et si jtais Google, j'aurais peut tre mme pouss le vice en rendant cette option payante.

----------


## Ryu2000

> rendant cette option payante.


Ben non parce que Google veut paratre neutre :



> Le gant amricain du numrique a galement assur que ses nouvelles rgles sont dans l'intrt des internautes, *empchant que les rsultats de recherche soient fausss par des considrations commerciales.  Nous n'avons jamais pay pour inclure des rsultats dans les recherches et nous ne payons pas pour inclure des liens dans les rsultats , car  cela saperait la confiance de nos utilisateurs* , a assur Richard Gingras.


Ils essaient de faire croire que les rsultats ne sont pas fausss et que tous les sites rfrencs sont trait de la mme faon.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La position de Google sur la rmunration des diteurs de presse pour l'affichage d'extrait n'est  pas acceptable ,*
*selon le ministre de la Culture * 

Publie fin juillet et transposant une directive europenne, la loi franaise crant  un droit voisin au profit des agences de presse et des diteurs de presse  impose  lensemble des plateformes, rseaux sociaux et autres sites internet de verser une rmunration juste aux mdias dont ils utilisent les articles et dont ils tirent dimportants revenus.

Nanmoins, Google a dcid de ne pas procder au paiement pour laffichage dextraits d'articles, photos et vidos en Hexagone. En fait, la plateforme ne reprendra plus ces contenus sans l'accord des agences de presse et diteurs de presse. Dans un billet de blog, le vice-prsident de Google en charge de Google Actualits, Richard Gingras, a expliqu les changements  venir sur la plateforme : 

 Fin octobre entrera en vigueur la nouvelle loi franaise sur le droit dauteur qui accorde davantage de droits aux diteurs de presse prsents sur internet. Cette loi est la premire transposition de la directive europenne sur le droit dauteur, qui fut adopte il y a quelques mois. Suite  cela, nous allons procder  des changements dans la manire dont les rsultats dactualits apparatront dans notre moteur de recherche. Si vous tes en France, vous verrez que certains rsultats apparatront diffremment.

  l'heure actuelle, lorsque nous affichons les rsultats de recherches lies  lactualit, vous voyez un titre, dont le lien renvoie directement vers le site dinformation concern. Dans certains cas, nous proposons galement un aperu de larticle, par exemple quelques lignes de texte ou une petite image appele "vignette ". Ces titres et aperus vous aident  dcider si le rsultat correspond  votre recherche et si vous souhaitez cliquer dessus.

*Lorsque la loi franaise entrera en vigueur, nous nafficherons plus daperu du contenu en France pour les diteurs de presse europens, sauf si lditeur a fait les dmarches pour nous indiquer que cest son souhait. Ce sera le cas pour les rsultats des recherches effectues  partir de tous les services de Google.*


 Les diteurs ont toujours eu la possibilit de choisir sils voulaient ou non que leurs contenus soient accessibles via le moteur de recherche de Google ou sur Google Actualits. Nous venons de mettre en place des rglages plus granulaires pour les webmasters grce auxquels les diteurs peuvent indiquer la quantit dinformation quils souhaitent voir apparatre sous forme daperu dans les rsultats de la recherche. Les diteurs du monde entier peuvent ainsi utiliser ces nouveaux rglages afin de choisir le type daperu le mieux adapt pour attirer les internautes vers leur site . 

Plus loin, il note que 

 Avec internet, le choix et la diversit de linformation nont jamais t aussi vastes. Face  une telle offre, les utilisateurs peuvent avoir du mal  trouver lactualit qui les intresse. Et tous les types dditeurs  quils soient grand ou petit, diteur de presse traditionnel, nouvel acteur numrique, site dactualits locales ou publication spcialise  ont intrt  ce que les lecteurs soient orients vers leurs contenus.

 Nous avons conu Google de manire  assurer  chacun les mmes conditions daccs  linformation, ce qui suppose notamment daider linternaute  trouver les contenus dactualits les plus pertinents. Dans le secteur de la presse crite, les diteurs paient pour que leurs journaux, quotidiens ou magazines, soient proposs  une clientle qui ne les connat peut-tre pas. Ce service, Google loffre aux diteurs gratuitement. Cette approche est cratrice dune valeur tangible pour les diteurs. Rien quen Europe, Google est  lorigine de plus de 8 milliards de visites par mois sur les sites des diteurs de presse, ce qui reprsente plus de 3 000 visites chaque seconde. Les diteurs peuvent ainsi attirer un nouveau public et augmenter leur chiffre daffaires au moyen de la publicit et des abonnements. Le cabinet dtudes Deloitte a estim que chaque clic renvoy par Google vers les grands diteurs de presse reprsentait un potentiel de revenus supplmentaires compris entre 4 et 6 centimes deuro.

 En plus dorienter les internautes vers les sites dinformation, qui en tirent un revenu supplmentaire, Google continue de contribuer  lessor du journalisme en ligne. Nous cherchons constamment de nouveaux moyens de valoriser des contenus de haute qualit sur nos produits. Nous investissons 300 millions de dollars sur trois ans dans la Google News Initiative. Ce programme aide les diteurs  dvelopper de nouvelles sources de revenus et  explorer de nouvelles manires innovantes de prsenter linformation. Cela englobe notamment des centaines de projets destins  favoriser la vrification des informations,  mieux dcrypter les mdias et  dlivrer prs de 300 000 formations  des journalistes en Europe .


*Le gouvernement appelle  une vritable ngociation*

Le gouvernement a appel mercredi   une vritable ngociation globale  entre Google et les agences et diteurs de presse, jugeant  pas admissible  que le gant amricain tente dchapper aux dispositions de la nouvelle loi franaise sur les droits dauteur en modifiant laffichage des contenus dactualit.

Le ministre de la Culture Franck Riester, qui a reu dans la matine le vice-prsident de Google en charge de Google Actualits, Richard Gingras, a salu lintention du gant amricain de renforcer le contrle des diteurs sur le rfrencement de leurs contenus.  Cest un premier pas qui montre que la conscration dun droit voisin permet de rquilibrer le rapport de force , a-t-il soulign dans un communiqu.

Il a en revanche jug que la position de Google sur la rmunration ntait  videmment pas acceptable , puisque lobjectif politique des textes franais et europen est de  permettre un juste partage de la valeur produite, au bnfice des plateformes, par les contenus de presse .  La dfinition unilatrale des rgles du jeu est contraire  la fois  lesprit de la directive et  son texte , dclare le ministre dans son communiqu, en prcisant quil compte aborder  trs prochainement  le sujet avec ses homologues europens afin de  remdier  cette situation .

La France est le premier pays de lUnion europenne  mettre en place un tel dispositif, alors quune directive europenne en ce sens a t adopte au printemps dernier. Les grandes enseignes de l'internet comme Google et Facebook sont rgulirement accuss de capter lessentiel de la valeur des contenus hbergs ou mis en ligne sur leurs sites, grce  la publicit et  la montisation des utilisateurs. 

Dans son billet de blog, Google estime au contraire contribuer  soutenir la presse, en contribuant  largir la visibilit de certains mdias :  avec le dveloppement dinternet, le comportement des consommateurs a chang. Nous sommes nombreux  nous connecter pour obtenir des informations et des services  partir de sites spcialiss et de places de march en ligne. Le vaste choix dinformations sur internet induit une concurrence qui reprsente un vritable dfi pour les diteurs de presse, qui par consquent doivent adapter leurs modles conomiques. Nous prenons trs au srieux notre collaboration actuelle avec les organes et diteurs de presse, quelle que soit leur taille et quelle que soit leur anciennet, pour les aider  sadapter  lre du numrique. Cest en travaillant main dans la main que nous pourrons avancer.donnes personnelles des utilisateurs. Toutefois, Google affirme au contraire contribuer  soutenir la presse, en contribuant  largir la visibilit de certains mdias . 

Sources : Google, Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la stratgie de Google ?
 ::fleche::  L'entreprise contribue-t-elle selon-vous  augmenter la visibilit (et donc le trafic) de certains mdias ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des propos du ministre de la Culture ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google lance un nouveau service appel  Google Play Pass , qui donne aux utilisateurs d'Android un accs  plus de 350 jeux et applications pour 4,99 $ par mois
 ::fleche::  Le  droit  l'oubli  ne s'applique que dans l'UE, tranche la Cour de justice de l'Union europenne aprs plusieurs annes de lutte opposant la CNIL  Google
 ::fleche::  Google aurait men la premire vritable exprience qui tablit la suprmatie quantique, avec un systme qui rsout en 3 min un calcul dont la rsolution prendrait 10 000 ans sur un supercalculateur
 ::fleche::  Google va investir des sommes record dans les nergies renouvelables, selon une annonce qui est intervenue juste avant la grve mondiale du climat

----------


## Kulvar

C'est pas comme si on avait dj envisag cette rponse de Google il y a des mois. Nos dirigeants sont des idiots. Je soutient Google pour une fois.
S'ils ne veulent pas qu'un extrait de 3 lignes sur Google rende leur article inutile  lire, ils n'ont qu' crire autre chose que des articles superficiels qui ne ncessitent aucune attention.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il a en revanche jug que la position de Google sur la rmunration ntait  videmment pas acceptable , puisque lobjectif politique des textes franais et europen est de  *permettre un juste partage de la valeur produite*, au bnfice des plateformes, par les contenus de presse .  La dfinition unilatrale des rgles du jeu est contraire  la fois  lesprit de la directive et  son texte , dclare le ministre dans son communiqu, en prcisant quil compte aborder  trs prochainement  le sujet avec ses homologues europens afin de  remdier  cette situation .


Apparatre dans Google News est une chance pour les sites. Si le titre d'un article apparat  la une de Google News il va gnrer beaucoup de visites.
C'est aux journaux de mettre de la pub sur leur site pour gnrer du profit.

Google News aide les journaux qui y apparaissent. Les sites paient pour tre bien rfrenc dans les rsultats de recherche Google, les journaux devraient tre content d'tre gratuitement mis en avant dans Google News.
Les gens ne vont pas se contenter du titre ils vont cliquer sur le lien.

Si un journal n'est pas rentable il n'a qu'a faire faillite. De toute faon dans tous les journaux il y a les mmes articles...

----------


## pmithrandir

Google a bien raison sur ce coup la.
Le gouvernement semble ignorer qu'il a affaire a une socit.
Si celle ci estime que son service n'aura pas une plue -alue quivalente a son cout induis, elle retire la fonctionnalit.

La seule rponse pourrait tre un service concurrent qui affiche bien les vignettes et qui dcide que son business modle est valable dans cette hypothse.

La difficult ici est  que google essaye d'inciter les agences de presse a "donner" leur consentement pour qu'ils continuent a ne pas payer. Avec le rapport de force que leur donne leur monopole, c'est la ou le problme se trouve. La loi n'a pas l'air de prvoir que certains editeurs de presse voudront perdre le bnfice des droits obtenu par la loi. 

Et plus ils basculeront, plus ca renforcera la position de google et son monopole.

Est-ce que la solution ne consiste pas a crer une association communune entre groupe de presse qui aurait pour but de refaire un google actualit qui respecterait ces droits voisins ?
Je ne sais pas comment cela pourrait tre financ par contre, la pub tant a priori pas une source de revenu possible pour cette association comme pour google.

Aprs, google actu n'est qu'un outil de catgorisation de la population par centre d'intret, opinions politiques, etc... Donc google n'a pas intret a perdre cette source de donnes super qualifie.

----------


## sinople

Fallait bien s'attendre  un bras de fer sur ce sujet, sachant qu'il y a beaucoup plus d'diteur journalistique (je rentrerais pas dans le dbat de la qualit de ces derniers) que de service d'agrgation de news fallait pas tre un gnie pour comprendre ce qui allait se passer.

C'est pour quoi la prochaine loi ? Un timbre  coller sur son cran  chaque affichage d'une page web ?

----------


## tomlev

> Le gouvernement a appel mercredi   une vritable ngociation globale  entre Google et les agences et diteurs de presse, jugeant  pas admissible  que le gant amricain tente dchapper aux dispositions de la nouvelle loi franaise sur les droits dauteur en modifiant laffichage des contenus dactualit.


En quoi ce n'est "pas admissible" ? On demande  Google de payer pour afficher le contenu des articles, il dcide de ne pas l'afficher et donc de ne pas payer. Je ne vois pas o est le problme.

----------


## Edrixal

On est vraiment diriger par des guignols... Dit et redit, cette lois ne fait qu'avantager Google et pas les diteurs... J'suis pas spcialement pro Google, mais c'est toujours amusant de voir des branquignoles faire les gros bras et ce rendre compte qu'ils ce sont piger tout seul...




> En quoi ce n'est "pas admissible" ? On demande  Google de payer pour afficher le contenu des articles, il dcide de ne pas l'afficher et donc de ne pas payer. Je ne vois pas o est le problme.


Bha c'est que l'ide principale c'tait de que Google donne de l'argent aux diteurs de presse. Nos chre politique n'ont pas rflchie au fait que Google n'avait pas besoin d'afficher les articles pour que ses services fonctionnent. Du coup maintenant ils tentent la ngociation :')

----------


## Fab le Fou

Pour une fois, je soutiens Google, et plus gnralement le droit de faire un lien vers une source externe, sans risquer d'tre inquit.

D'ailleurs dans le cas inverse et en toute logique, il faudrait gnraliser aux autres rsultats des moteurs de recherche, agrgateurs, etc.

Le plus ridicule est que ces mmes mdias qui refusent d'tre gratuitement visibles sur GG News passent leurs journes  donner gratis leurs articles  FB & co et incitent leurs lecteurs  partager leurs contenus sur les rseaux sociaux...

----------


## tatayo

Le jour o une autoroute gratuite deviendra payante, ils s'insurgeront contre les automobilistes qui dcideront de ne plus l'emprunter, et qui prendront la nationale.

Tatayo.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il a en revanche jug que la position de Google sur la rmunration ntait  videmment pas acceptable , puisque lobjectif politique des textes franais et europen est de  permettre un juste partage de la valeur produite, au bnfice des plateformes, par les contenus de presse .  La dfinition unilatrale des rgles du jeu est contraire  la fois  lesprit de la directive et  son texte , dclare le ministre dans son communiqu, en prcisant quil compte aborder  trs prochainement  le sujet avec ses homologues europens afin de  remdier  cette situation .


Il compte faire quoi ? S'il veut mettre en place des lois obligeant Google  payer les journaux en ligne pour afficher des liens vers leurs articles, le service va juste fermer. Et les journaux seront encore plus emm...

Faudrait qu'ils descendent de leur tour d'ivoire, un peu...

----------


## Mdinoc

> Et si jtais Google, j'aurais peut tre mme pouss le vice en rendant cette option payante.


Non, a c'est pour l'tape suivante: Laisser ceux qui "restent" tre indexs gratuitement, mais pour ceux qui "partent", les faire payer pour "revenir".
Vous dclarez qu'il faut vous payer pour vous indexerOn ne vous indexe plusVous revenez vers nous en rampant aprs vous tre rendus compte qu'en fait c'tait vous qui auriez d nous payer pour qu'on vous indexeDommage pour vous, on s'en est rendus compte aussi.
 ::ptdr::

----------


## SofEvans

* France : Vous devez payer une redevance pour afficher nos actualits sur votre site
* Google : Ok, on arrte d'afficher vos actualits sur notre site.
* France :

----------


## BleAcheD

Bien videment ils n'avaient pas prvu cette ventualit ? 
Je pense surtout qu'ils se rendent compte qu'ils se sont niqus eux-mmes et ils s'nervent dans leur coin comme des gamins...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Steph82

Comment n'ont ils pas pu envisager ce scnario ? La rponse de Google tait vidente et comprhensible. Si tout le monde dsactive l'option, je donne pas longtemps pour que les diteurs la ractive suite  la baisse du trafic.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'Autorit de la concurrence ouvre une enqute  exploratoire  * 
*pour dterminer si les nouvelles politiques de Google visant  ne pas rmunrer les diteurs sont anticoncurrentielles  * 

Publie fin juillet et transposant une directive europenne, la loi franaise crant  un droit voisin au profit des agences de presse et des diteurs de presse  impose  lensemble des plateformes, rseaux sociaux et autres sites internet de verser une rmunration juste aux mdias dont ils utilisent les articles et dont ils tirent dimportants revenus.

Nanmoins, Google a dcid de ne pas procder au paiement pour laffichage dextraits d'articles, photos et vidos en Hexagone. En fait, la plateforme ne reprendra plus ces contenus sans l'accord des agences de presse et diteurs de presse. Dans un billet de blog, le vice-prsident de Google en charge de Google Actualits, Richard Gingras, a expliqu les changements  venir sur la plateforme :

 Fin octobre entrera en vigueur la nouvelle loi franaise sur le droit dauteur qui accorde davantage de droits aux diteurs de presse prsents sur internet. Cette loi est la premire transposition de la directive europenne sur le droit dauteur, qui fut adopte il y a quelques mois. Suite  cela, nous allons procder  des changements dans la manire dont les rsultats dactualits apparatront dans notre moteur de recherche. Si vous tes en France, vous verrez que certains rsultats apparatront diffremment.

  l'heure actuelle, lorsque nous affichons les rsultats de recherches lies  lactualit, vous voyez un titre, dont le lien renvoie directement vers le site dinformation concern. Dans certains cas, nous proposons galement un aperu de larticle, par exemple quelques lignes de texte ou une petite image appele "vignette ". Ces titres et aperus vous aident  dcider si le rsultat correspond  votre recherche et si vous souhaitez cliquer dessus.

 Lorsque la loi franaise entrera en vigueur, nous nafficherons plus daperu du contenu en France pour les diteurs de presse europens, sauf si lditeur a fait les dmarches pour nous indiquer que cest son souhait. Ce sera le cas pour les rsultats des recherches effectues  partir de tous les services de Google.

 Les diteurs ont toujours eu la possibilit de choisir sils voulaient ou non que leurs contenus soient accessibles via le moteur de recherche de Google ou sur Google Actualits. Nous venons de mettre en place des rglages plus granulaires pour les webmasters grce auxquels les diteurs peuvent indiquer la quantit dinformation quils souhaitent voir apparatre sous forme daperu dans les rsultats de la recherche. Les diteurs du monde entier peuvent ainsi utiliser ces nouveaux rglages afin de choisir le type daperu le mieux adapt pour attirer les internautes vers leur site .


*L'Autorit de la concurrence dcide de lancer une enqute exploratoire* 

Fin septembre, le gouvernement a appel   une vritable ngociation globale  entre Google et les agences et diteurs de presse, jugeant  pas admissible  que le gant amricain tente dchapper aux dispositions de la nouvelle loi franaise sur les droits dauteur en modifiant laffichage des contenus dactualit.

Le ministre de la Culture Franck Riester, qui a reu le vice-prsident de Google en charge de Google Actualits, Richard Gingras, a salu lintention du gant amricain de renforcer le contrle des diteurs sur le rfrencement de leurs contenus.  Cest un premier pas qui montre que la conscration dun droit voisin permet de rquilibrer le rapport de force , a-t-il soulign dans un communiqu.

Il a en revanche jug que la position de Google sur la rmunration ntait  videmment pas acceptable , puisque lobjectif politique des textes franais et europen est de  permettre un juste partage de la valeur produite, au bnfice des plateformes, par les contenus de presse .  La dfinition unilatrale des rgles du jeu est contraire  la fois  lesprit de la directive et  son texte , dclare le ministre dans son communiqu, en prcisant quil compte aborder  trs prochainement  le sujet avec ses homologues europens afin de  remdier  cette situation .

Cette fois-ci, c'est l'Autorit de la Concurrence qui a dcid de lancer une enqute exploratoire sur les nouvelles rgles que va appliquer Google pour la prsentation des contenus de la presse franaise dans son moteur de recherche. Jeudi, dans une dclaration d'un reprsentant de l'Autorit qui a t rapporte par l'AFP, elle a dclar :  l'Autorit a dcid d'ouvrir, de sa propre initiative, une enqute exploratoire  la suite des annonces faites par Google sur la faon dont il envisage de mettre en oeuvre les droits voisins .

Dans les pratiques de l'Autorit, la procdure  exploratoire  permet de recueillir des informations auprs des parties. Il est question ici de dterminer si lide que Google dploie de nouvelles rgles pour viter de rmunrer les diteurs et agences de presse peut constituer une pratique anticoncurrentielle. Il ne s'agit donc pas en l'tat d'une procdure contentieuse, qui pourra tre lance ensuite si les informations recueillies le justifient.

Source : AFP

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Les politiques de Google visant  ne pas rmunrer les diteurs sont-elles anticoncurrentielles ? Dans quelle mesure ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google lance un nouveau service appel  Google Play Pass , qui donne aux utilisateurs d'Android un accs  plus de 350 jeux et applications pour 4,99 $ par mois
 ::fleche::  Le  droit  l'oubli  ne s'applique que dans l'UE, tranche la Cour de justice de l'Union europenne aprs plusieurs annes de lutte opposant la CNIL  Google
 ::fleche::  Google aurait men la premire vritable exprience qui tablit la suprmatie quantique, avec un systme qui rsout en 3 min un calcul dont la rsolution prendrait 10 000 ans sur un supercalculateur
 ::fleche::  Google va investir des sommes record dans les nergies renouvelables, selon une annonce qui est intervenue juste avant la grve mondiale du climat

----------


## Edrixal

On va avoir ce qu'on eu les Espagnols, fermeture de google actualit en France, les autorits Franaise seront bien contente et nos diteurs de presses vont plonger...  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> On va avoir ce qu'on eu les Espagnols, fermeture de google actualit en France, les autorits Franaise seront bien contente et nos diteurs de presses vont plonger...


Vous pensez que les gens vont arrter de libre de la presse parce que google actualit n'existe plus ?
Ca m'etonnerait fort.

Je doute que la presse ai disparu en espagne, mais elle rcupre peut tre plus directement la part de publicit qui lui revient, sans laisser  une entit trangre le soin de slectionner les articles que l'on devrait lire, de ceux qui ne sont pas pour nous.

----------


## Edrixal

> Vous pensez que les gens vont arrter de libre de la presse parce que google actualit n'existe plus ?
> Ca m'etonnerait fort.
> 
> Je doute que la presse ai disparu en espagne, mais elle rcupre peut tre plus directement la part de publicit qui lui revient, sans laisser  une entit trangre le soin de slectionner les articles que l'on devrait lire, de ceux qui ne sont pas pour nous.


Je vous laisse vous renseignez sur les consquences que cela  eu en Espagne  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> nos diteurs de presses vont plonger...


a fait un bail que les journaux ne sont plus rentable, ils survivent grce aux subventions de l'tat.
Des milliardaires possdent des mdias mais c'est parfois dficitaire, faire de la propagande a n'a pas de prix.
Mdias : pourquoi 10 milliardaires contrlent-ils notre information ?  Blabla #07



> Bouygues, Xavier Niel, Dassault, Bernard Arnault, Bollor, Pierre Berg, Patrick Drahi, Franois Pinault, Matthieu Pigasse et Lagardre, voil les dix milliardaires qui possdent nos mdias. *Pourquoi se masser dans un secteur souvent dficitaire ?* Cest un jeu dinfluence qui se joue ici  coup de gros sous. Beaucoup de sondages, un zeste de censure, saupoudrez tout a de quelques grains de corruption et dune propagande structurelle et diffuse et vous avez la recette dune influence russie. Tant pis pour notre dmocratie, notre droit  lindpendance de la presse et  une information libre ! Que pse lintrt gnral quand des milliards sont en jeu ?


Google News gnre beaucoup de trafic, mais si il disparaissait les gens iraient sur une alternative comme Yahoo News.

----------


## Edrixal

> a fait un bail que les journaux ne sont plus rentable, ils survivent grce aux subventions de l'tat.
> Des milliardaires possdent des mdias mais c'est parfois dficitaire, faire de la propagande a n'a pas de prix.
> Mdias : pourquoi 10 milliardaires contrlent-ils notre information ?  Blabla #07


Ok, je reprend ma phase : Nos diteurs de presses vont perdre beaucoup de trafic et ceux qui vivent principalement du trafic internet risque la fermeture car plus suffisamment de visibilit.




> Google News gnre beaucoup de trafic, mais si il disparaissait les gens iraient sur une alternative comme Yahoo News.


Y'en  encore qui utilise Yahoo sur le net ?  ::mouarf::  Le service en question est beaucoup moins populaire, beaucoup moins connus et aprs y avoir fait un tour, visiblement moins pratique d'utilisation.

Le pire dans tout a c'est l'accs aux informations qui va tre plus compliquer. Et beaucoup, probablement moi y compris, vont ce contenter d'une source d'info plutt que de multiple source. A voir...

----------


## Ryu2000

La nature  horreur du vide  ::mouarf::  Si une solution technologique disparat une alternative apparat.
De toute faon Google News n'est pas vraiment menac.

Il doit exister des alternatives  Google News.
Pour l'instant "Yahoo! Actualits", "Bing News", "Orange Actualits", "MSN Actualit", "Newsola", "Wikinews", "Newswik", "Free Actualits" ne font pas rver...

----------


## mister3957

a me fait penser  la rcente guerre Altice VS Free & Orange. Altice a plus besoin des deux autres pour son audience que les deux autres pour leurs services. Les deux ont dit "ok alors on arrte de diffuser", l'audience a chut, la concurrence a pris des parts de march et vite, Altice est revenu sur ses positions pour pouvoir diffuser ses pubs  nouveau au plus grand nombre.

a va faire pareil avec Google Actu

----------


## Ryu2000

La groupe Drahi devrait faire faillite, le gars fait des montages financs, son groupe est ultra endett.

2015 :
LE MONTAGE QUI PERMET  DRAHI DE SE FAIRE UNE FORTUNE AVEC ALTICE



> "Je naime pas payer de salaires, je paie le moins possible." Cette leon de rigueur profre par Patrick Drahi en petit comit en 2015 ne sapplique pas  lui-mme. On la vu  loccasion de la rcente rorganisation de son empire tlcoms. SFR en France, Hot en Isral, Cablevision aux Etats-Unis : ses actifs nauront plus quune seule bannire, Altice. *Un choix marketing : limage de SFR, en particulier, sest dgrade.*


Le LBO ou comment Patrick Drahi et Altice se taillent un empire dans les tlcoms



> Avec la prise de contrle de Suddenlink par sa holding Altice, Patrick Drahi s'inscrit dans *une stratgie de rachats par endettement dont il est pass matre*. Dcryptage de *ce montage financier nomm Leverage Buy Out (LBO)*.
> Il y a eu SFR, rachet par Numericable pour 17 milliards d'euros  Vivendi l'anne dernire. Puis Portugal Telecom, acquis dbut 2015 pour 7,4 milliards d'euros. Avec l'annonce de la prise de contrle de Suddenlink Communication, le septime cblo-oprateur aux Etats-Unis, pour prs de 7 milliards de dollars, l'homme d'affaires Patrick Drahi et sa holding Altice (future actionnaire de l'Express), *poursuivent leur frnsie d'acquisitions*.


2019 :
ALTICE, SOTHEBY'S... JUSQU'O IRA PATRICK DRAHI DANS LA SURENCHRE ?



> *Alors que sa filiale Altice Europe croule sous 30 milliards d'euros de dettes*, Patrick Drahi trouve encore les moyens de racheter Sotheby's, la maison de vente aux enchres. Un opration finance en grande partie  crdit !


Il a de la chance de russir  trouver de l'argent avec la dette qu'il a accumul... Tout le monde ne peut pas faire ce type de montage.

Free  eu raison de virer les chanes comme BFM TV, RMC dcouverte, RMC Story des Freebox et de refuser de payer, pour faire de l'audience a aide d'tre disponible sur les botiers TV des Freebox.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je vous laisse vous renseignez sur les consquences que cela  eu en Espagne


A priori les petits diteurs ont perdu une partie de leur audience. 
Quid des grands et du secteur dans son ensemble ?
Je ne trouve pas vraiment d'information sur le sujet

----------


## defZero

Les "dirigeants" (les "pilotes de montgolfire" oui !  ::aie:: ) politique en place n'avaient dj pas ma sympathie.
Mais l il faudrait qu'ils se calme un peut sur la moquette.

Nos dirigeants instaurent une rente au profit des mdias.
-> Ce qui est dj limite moralement et qui je trouve ne sens pas trs bon.  ::vomi:: 

Les "plateformes, rseaux sociaux et autres sites internet" y sont soumis s'ils utilisent des *extraits* d'articles, photos et vidos.
-> OK, mais alors l on touche  la libert d'expression de tout  chacun et comme je le disais, a ne sens pas trs bon.  ::furieux:: 

Google dclare ne pas vouloir payer et qu'il n'utiliserons donc plus d'extraits issues des dit mdias.
Ils ont mme dclars ne pas vouloir drfrencer les sites, comme ils l'ont fait en Espagne.
-> C'est leur droit, alors pourquoi venir pleurer et faire une enqute ? Comme dit plus haut a ne sens pas trs bon.  ::cfou:: 

Nos "pilotes de montgolfire" veulent juste rcuprer de l'argent auprs des GAFAM, mais ils n'arriverons pas  le faire sans :
1. nerv les USA, ce qui les effraie le plus et qui accessoirement les empches de les viser spcifiquement dans leurs loi "gratte pognons".
2. Faire un maximum de dgts collatraux (TPE/PME/Personnes, mais ceux-l ils s'en tamponne apparemment).

Plus le temps passe et moins je me reconnais dans les valeurs de mon pays.
C'est bien triste je trouve, d'autant que par ailleurs je le trouve trs agrable.

----------


## mister3957

C'est comme si on avait un restaurant et que l'on demandait  Google de la tune pour y tre rfrenc, visible et attirer le chaland..

C'est pas un peu le monde  l'envers cette histoire ?

----------


## Mdinoc

> Publie fin juillet et transposant une directive europenne, la loi franaise crant  un droit voisin au profit des agences de presse et des diteurs de presse  impose  lensemble des plateformes, rseaux sociaux et autres sites internet de verser une rmunration juste aux mdias dont ils utilisent les articles et dont ils tirent dimportants revenus.


Dire a comme a, je trouve a malhonnte sachant que le gouvernement franais tait le principal instigateur de cette directive.
Mais a plit en comparaison des propos du ministre:



> La dfinition unilatrale des rgles du jeu est contraire  la fois  lesprit de la directive et  son texte , dclare le ministre dans son communiqu


a par contre c'est de la pure hypocrisie.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Droit voisin : la presse franaise s'attaque  Google devant l'Autorit  la concurrence,*
*esprant forcer le moteur de recherche  proposer une offre tarifaire pour la reprise des contenus* 

Publie fin juillet et transposant une directive europenne, la loi franaise crant  un droit voisin au profit des agences de presse et des diteurs de presse  impose  lensemble des plateformes, rseaux sociaux et autres sites internet de verser une rmunration juste aux mdias dont ils utilisent les articles et dont ils tirent dimportants revenus.

Nanmoins, Google a dcid de ne pas procder au paiement pour laffichage dextraits d'articles, photos et vidos en Hexagone. En fait, la plateforme ne reprendra plus ces contenus sans l'accord des agences de presse et diteurs de presse. Dans un billet de blog, le vice-prsident de Google en charge de Google Actualits, Richard Gingras, a expliqu les changements  venir sur la plateforme :

 Fin octobre entrera en vigueur la nouvelle loi franaise sur le droit dauteur qui accorde davantage de droits aux diteurs de presse prsents sur internet. Cette loi est la premire transposition de la directive europenne sur le droit dauteur, qui fut adopte il y a quelques mois. Suite  cela, nous allons procder  des changements dans la manire dont les rsultats dactualits apparatront dans notre moteur de recherche. Si vous tes en France, vous verrez que certains rsultats apparatront diffremment.


  l'heure actuelle, lorsque nous affichons les rsultats de recherches lies  lactualit, vous voyez un titre, dont le lien renvoie directement vers le site dinformation concern. Dans certains cas, nous proposons galement un aperu de larticle, par exemple quelques lignes de texte ou une petite image appele "vignette ". Ces titres et aperus vous aident  dcider si le rsultat correspond  votre recherche et si vous souhaitez cliquer dessus.

 Lorsque la loi franaise entrera en vigueur, nous nafficherons plus daperu du contenu en France pour les diteurs de presse europens, sauf si lditeur a fait les dmarches pour nous indiquer que cest son souhait. Ce sera le cas pour les rsultats des recherches effectues  partir de tous les services de Google.

 Les diteurs ont toujours eu la possibilit de choisir sils voulaient ou non que leurs contenus soient accessibles via le moteur de recherche de Google ou sur Google Actualits. Nous venons de mettre en place des rglages plus granulaires pour les webmasters grce auxquels les diteurs peuvent indiquer la quantit dinformation quils souhaitent voir apparatre sous forme daperu dans les rsultats de la recherche. Les diteurs du monde entier peuvent ainsi utiliser ces nouveaux rglages afin de choisir le type daperu le mieux adapt pour attirer les internautes vers leur site .

La plateforme amricaine estime qu'elle rend service aux publications en leur apportant une audience plus leve, et ce, via un service gratuit pour les diteurs.  l'inverse, ces derniers estiment que Google, ainsi que toutes les plateformes qui partagent leur contenu, ne partagent pas suffisamment la richesse cre.

*Les mcontentements se multiplient*

Fin septembre, le gouvernement a appel   une vritable ngociation globale  entre Google et les agences et diteurs de presse, jugeant  pas admissible  que le gant amricain tente dchapper aux dispositions de la nouvelle loi franaise sur les droits dauteur en modifiant laffichage des contenus dactualit.

Le ministre de la Culture Franck Riester, qui a reu le vice-prsident de Google en charge de Google Actualits, Richard Gingras, a salu lintention du gant amricain de renforcer le contrle des diteurs sur le rfrencement de leurs contenus.  Cest un premier pas qui montre que la conscration dun droit voisin permet de rquilibrer le rapport de force , a-t-il soulign dans un communiqu.

Il a en revanche jug que la position de Google sur la rmunration ntait  videmment pas acceptable , puisque lobjectif politique des textes franais et europen est de  permettre un juste partage de la valeur produite, au bnfice des plateformes, par les contenus de presse .  La dfinition unilatrale des rgles du jeu est contraire  la fois  lesprit de la directive et  son texte , dclare le ministre dans son communiqu, en prcisant quil compte aborder  trs prochainement  le sujet avec ses homologues europens afin de  remdier  cette situation .


Dbut octobre, c'est l'Autorit de la Concurrence qui a dcid de lancer une enqute exploratoire sur les nouvelles rgles que va appliquer Google pour la prsentation des contenus de la presse franaise dans son moteur de recherche. Jeudi, dans une dclaration d'un reprsentant de l'Autorit qui a t rapporte par l'AFP, elle a dclar :  l'Autorit a dcid d'ouvrir, de sa propre initiative, une enqute exploratoire  la suite des annonces faites par Google sur la faon dont il envisage de mettre en oeuvre les droits voisins .

Dans les pratiques de l'Autorit, la procdure  exploratoire  permet de recueillir des informations auprs des parties. Il est question ici de dterminer si lide que Google dploie de nouvelles rgles pour viter de rmunrer les diteurs et agences de presse peut constituer une pratique anticoncurrentielle. Il ne s'agit donc pas en l'tat d'une procdure contentieuse, qui pourra tre lance ensuite si les informations recueillies le justifient.

*La presse franaise entre dans le bain*

Dans un communiqu publi le 24 octobre, le ministre de la Culture demande aux plateformes et aux rseaux sociaux comme aux diteurs et agences de presse de poursuivre les ngociations pour aboutir, collectivement,  des accords permettant une mise en uvre pleine et effective de la loi. Le prochain Conseil europen des ministres de la Culture, qui aura lieu  Bruxelles le 21 novembre, permettra de dresser un premier bilan de ltat des ngociations avec lensemble des partenaires europens qui sont directement concerns. 

L'Alliance de la presse dinformation gnrale (APIG) a annonc, jeudi 24 octobre, qu'elle va dposer une plainte auprs de lAutorit de la concurrence la semaine prochaine pour dnoncer un abus de position dominante du leader mondial de la recherche en ligne, esprant ainsi forcer Google  ngocier le droit voisin. Il faut dire que cette association n'est pas la seule  prendre cette initiative : le Syndicat des diteurs de la presse magazine (SEPM) veut faire de mme, tout comme la Fdration nationale de la presse d'information spcialise (FNPS).

Notons que le 24 octobre est le jour o aurait d entrer en vigueur ce nouveau droit, car la France est le premier pays europen  avoir transcrit la directive dans son droit national, aprs un vote du Parlement franais en juillet.


Les plaignants demandent  lAutorit de la concurrence de prendre des  mesures conservatoires  : ordonner  Google de proposer une offre tarifaire pour la reprise des contenus, dsigner un expert de lAutorit sous lgide duquel la ngociation se mnera, fixer un dlai de ngociation de trois mois et imposer que le prix sapplique de faon rtroactive  partir du 24 octobre, date dentre en vigueur de la loi.

 Quelle que soit la solution que nous choisissons, il n'y en a aucune o Google nous verse quelque chose , ironisait Marc Feuille, directeur gnral du groupe Figaro, galement prsent ce jeudi. L'entreprise amricaine demande aux diteurs de renoncer  une rmunration s'ils souhaitent que leurs contenus demeurent visibles sur le moteur de recherche (titre, chapeau, photo, extrait vido). Aucun grand mdia n'a refus, de peur de voir son audience s'effondrer ; s'ils l'avaient fait, leur contenu est rduit  la portion congrue : un lien et un titre, pas plus.

Jean-Michel Baylet, prsident de l'APIG, a estim que :  Ce combat nous dpasse. La France va tre un cas d'cole, car elle est le premier pays  appliquer la directive. Nous n'avions pas d'autre choix que d'accepter les nouvelles conditions imposes par Google, car nous assurons d'abord la stabilit de nos audiences. Mais nous avons dcid de saisir l'Autorit de la concurrence [qui a ouvert une enqute exploratoire, pralable  une autosaisine] : les plaintes seront dposes la semaine prochaine, notamment pour abus de position dominante .


Pierre Louette, PDG du groupe Les chos, estime qu'en dix ans, la presse a perdu 50% de son revenu publicitaire tandis que Google et Facebook ont acquis une position dominante :  La rvolution numrique a aussi entran une baisse du nombre de lecteurs qui achetaient leur journal en kiosque. Paralllement, Google et Facebook peroivent aujourd'hui 90% des recettes publicitaires pour le mobile en France. Google reprsente aussi 90% des recherches effectues sur internet. On peut parler d'une privatisation du march de la publicit numrique et d'une privatisation de la recherche sur internet. On utilise parfois le terme de 'multinationale' mais ces entreprises se considrent en fait comme des supranationales et se placent au-dessus de la souverainet des tats .

Invit du journal de 12h30 de France Culture le 24 octobre, le dput Modem Patrick Mignola (rapporteur en France de la loi qui a instaur le droit voisin) dclarait aussi : 

 Le rapport de force se joue maintenant. Cest  la puissance publique, en l'occurrence au ministre de la Culture de convoquer l'ensemble des parties en prsence. C'est la premire initiative qu'il faudra prendre avant d'autres, comme la saisine des instances europenne. Je crois aussi qu'il faudra que lon soit en capacit de dmonter les trusts. Parce qu'aujourd'hui Google et les GAFA se permettent de s'affranchir de la loi parce quils sont en situation de surpuissance. (...) C'est  nous d'organiser un systme de sanction, exactement comme nous l'avions fait sur les impts quand ils dcidaient de ne pas en payer. (...) On a Google qui est en abus de situation dominante, qui dit quil est prt  reconnatre qu'il existe un droit voisin c'est--dire une utilisation du travail qui est fait par les journalistes sur internet si et seulement si la presse et les journalistes renoncer exercice le droit. C'est un peu comme si un chef d'entreprise reconnaissait que vous avez droit  congs pays si et seulement si vous ne prenez pas de vacances, voire que vous avez droit  un salaire si et seulement si vous renoncez  le toucher .  

*Quand Facebook se propose de discuter avec les diteurs de presse pour crer un espace ddi aux actualits*

Facebook a donn son point de vue sur le droit voisin. Jesper Doub, Directeur des Partenariats News, Europe, Moyen-Orient et Afrique, a dclar dans un communiqu :

 La loi du 24 juillet 2019 tendant  crer un droit voisin au profit des agences de presse et des diteurs de presse  qui a transpos larticle 15 de la Directive europenne sur le droit dauteur et les droits voisins  entre en vigueur le 24 octobre 2019. Les dispositions de cette loi prvoient notamment lautorisation des diteurs de presse pour afficher sur les plateformes en ligne, dans un format enrichi, les liens vers leurs contenus.

 Cest dj le cas sur Facebook. Les diteurs de presse dcident en effet de la publication de leurs contenus sur notre plateforme. Nous allons ainsi continuer dafficher leurs contenus dans un format enrichi, en y incluant les images, les titres, les extraits et autres champs quils publient via leur flux RSS. Une trs petite part des contenus sur notre plateforme est cependant publie par des utilisateurs, et ce sans avoir reu le consentement des diteurs de presse. Aussi, si ces derniers souhaitent que les liens publis par les utilisateurs saffichent dans un format enrichi sur Facebook, ils auront la possibilit de nous donner leur accord et de nous informer de leur volont que ces liens soient affichs dans un format enrichi.


 Dans lesprit de larticle 15, nous souhaitons crer toujours plus de valeur pour les contenus des diteurs de presse. Ainsi, nous engageons des discussions avec les diteurs franais pour mettre en place sur Facebook un espace ddi o les utilisateurs franais pourront consulter des contenus des diteurs. Nous voulons soutenir un journalisme de qualit, et croyons quun nouvel espace ddi aux actualits donnera aux utilisateurs franais accs  des sources plus fiables, et les amnera  dcouvrir de nouveaux mdias, largissant ainsi laudience des contenus de nos partenaires. Nos discussions avec les diteurs franais pour dfinir ce  quoi ressemblerait la meilleure exprience en la matire et comment nous pourrions rmunrer nos partenaires de faon approprie, sont dj en cours et se poursuivront au-del du 24 octobre .

Le rseau social annonce un nouvel onglet rserv aux contenus de mdias de qualit, qui seront rmunrs par la plateforme. Cette initiative est rserve aux tats-Unis, mais le rseau social dit  engager des discussions avec les diteurs franais .  Cela revient au principe de payer pour du contenu. Lattitude de Facebook est diffrente de celle de Google , estimait jeudi Marc Feuille, directeur gnral du Figaro. Tout en mettant en garde :  Le partenariat de Facebook aux tats-Unis exclut certains diteurs et il ne vaut pas mise en conformit avec le droit voisin. Nous sommes ouverts  la discussion, mais il y a une loi .

Sources : Facebook, ministre de la Culture, Pierre Louette, journal de 12h30

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette stratgie ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quelle que soit la solution que nous choisissons, il n'y en a aucune o Google nous verse quelque chose , ironisait Marc Feuille, directeur gnral du groupe Figaro, galement prsent ce jeudi. L'entreprise amricaine demande aux diteurs de renoncer  une rmunration s'ils souhaitent que leurs contenus demeurent visibles sur le moteur de recherche (titre, chapeau, photo, extrait vido). *Aucun grand mdia n'a refus, de peur de voir son audience s'effondrer ; s'ils l'avaient fait, leur contenu est rduit  la portion congrue : un lien et un titre, pas plus.*


Hey ouais ^^




> Pierre Louette, PDG du groupe Les chos, estime qu'en dix ans, la presse a perdu 50% de son revenu publicitaire tandis que Google et Facebook ont acquis une position dominante :  La rvolution numrique a aussi entran une baisse du nombre de lecteurs qui achetaient leur journal en kiosque. Paralllement, Google et Facebook peroivent aujourd'hui 90% des recettes publicitaires pour le mobile en France. Google reprsente aussi 90% des recherches effectues sur internet. On peut parler d'une privatisation du march de la publicit numrique et d'une privatisation de la recherche sur internet. On utilise parfois le terme de 'multinationale' mais ces entreprises se considrent en fait comme des supranationales et se placent au-dessus de la souverainet des tats .


Si vous voulez vendre des journaux vous devriez essayer d'informer les franais. Sinon vous pouvez faire faillite, on a pas besoin de 10 journaux qui racontent la mme chose...
Les milliardaires qui ont achet les mdias savent que les journaux ne sont pas rentable, si ils veulent continuer leur propagande ils doivent continuer de perdre de l'argent, c'est comme a.
Peu de gens veulent payer pour lire Le Monde, Le Figaro, Le Parisien, etc.
Des gens utilisent adblock alors qu'ils lisent des articles (ce n'est pas trs sympa par contre). Sans pub comment un site peut survivre ?

----------


## Edrixal

> Des gens utilisent adblock alors qu'ils lisent des articles (ce n'est pas trs sympa par contre). Sans pub comment un site peut survivre ?


Faudrait savoir si les milliardaires sont prt  perdre de l'argent ou pas  :;): 
En vrais j'suis pas contre enlever adblock  condition que l'info soit bien trait et qu'Adblock ne m'informe pas qu'il y  46 pub de bloquer sur la page ^^

Quoi qu'il en soit l'analyse de ses PDG zappe compltement que si les gens utilise un bloqueur de pub chez eux, il le font aussi sur Google. Et je suis vraiment pas certain que Google gangrne 90% des pubs de lecture d'article... Ils s'inventent des chiffres pour ce victimis. Surtout que Google Actualit c'est 1 pub de bloqu, sur n'importe quel site d'information c'est minimum 4/5. Quoi qu'il en soit, le sponsoring sa existe depuis toujours, pourquoi ne pas continuer sur cette voix l, si vraiment il manque d'argent. On  vue des journaux ind apparaitre juste avec des cagnottes participative. Bon leur boulot est pas professionnel puisque totalement  charge, mais c'est aussi a qui pousse les extrmistes  donner alors...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quoi qu'il en soit, le sponsoring sa existe depuis toujours, pourquoi ne pas continuer sur cette voix l, si vraiment il manque d'argent.


Perso je trouve qu'adblock fut une catastrophe pour plein de petits webmasters, les sites doivent gnrer de l'argent pour financer l'hbergement.
Je ne suis pas fan de ceux qui demandent des dons. Se faire sponsoriser ce n'est pas mieux qu'afficher de la pub.
Enfin bref ce n'est pas le sujet et c'est vrai que sur certains sites il y avait beaucoup trop de pub.

En ce qui concerne les journaux, il est parfois ncessaire de dsactiver adblock pour avoir l'accs  un article.

----------


## bk417

Ils sont gonfls d'inverser les choses.
Ils admettent que Google leur apporte de l'audience mais veulent en plus qu'il les paye, norme !

Comme si les kiosques devaient payer pour pouvoir vendre des journaux.
Comme si Allocin devait payer pour pouvoir lister les films au cinma.
Comme si le guide Michelin devait payer les restaurants dont il fait la promotion.
Comme si Autoplus devait payer les constructeurs automobile pour pouvoir parler de leurs voitures.

----------


## Mdinoc

Adblock est venu en rponse aux abus. Et Adblock Plus, que j'utilise, a toujours sa politique de "publicits non-intrusives" pour les sites qui n'abusent pas.

Ct Article 11, on dirait que les politiques et diteurs de presse ne comprennent pas qu'ils exigent de Google le beurre et l'argent du beurre: "Montrez-nous au monde, mais payez-nous pour a!"
La raction de Google "S'il faut payer pour vous afficher, on a une solution trs simple, ne plus le faire" est parfaitement lgitime.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Non seulement Google emmne du trafic sur les sites internet de ces mdias (de propagandes) mais en plus il faut quand mme souligner que 95% des articles de presses sont de simples reprises de l'AFP.  ::roll::  ::roll::

----------


## matthius

Les mots changent de sens.

Amazon ne pait plus du tout mes livrels pourtant rfrencs chez eux depuis que j'ai vir mes livres de chez eux.
Je peux utiliser ma banque pour savoir si je suis factur, mais je n'ai eu jamais aucun moyen de savoir si j'tais rellement pay pour tlchargements. Il est vident que seule une autorit publique transparente puisse raliser cela.

Un diteur de livre peut maintenant avoir un numro de srie qui ne sert pas  dire qu'il fait des sries, mais juste qu'il est pass par un intermdiaire pour l'auteur. En effet, une srie ne cote rien  imprimer en Allemagne. D'origine les diteurs font des sries. Pour dire que je fais des sries en tant qu'auteur, je dois passer par un ami diteur, autrement dit un intermdiaire supplmentaire.

La FNAC a autorit pour faire ce qu'elle veut avec qui elle veut en France. Elle peut dire qu'on tlcharge un epub alors qu'on ne tlcharge pas un epub. Le SAV parle de commande quand on demande  tre rembours alors qu'il s'agit de savoir s'il y a une vente.
Cette incertitude des mots peut entraner des nervements. Or la FNAC fait venir son vigile ds que l'on s'nerve un peu.

En tant qu'diteur, je suis chez eux en ce moment parce que je pense que le RGPD demande  indiquer si on est  la FNAC ou pas. Cependant, je n'ai aucune facture pour la FNAC. L'unique droit que j'aurais serait de savoir si je me fais arnaquer par eux.
J'ai demand  tre vir de leur site web, ce qui ne me permettrait mme pas de savoir si chapitre que je vais virer aussi ne sera pas remplac par un autre site web.
J'ai eu beaucoup de mal  atteindre la direction qui tait juste  ct parce que j'tais pris en tant que client-diteur, le personnel ne pouvant vrifier que je n'avais sign aucun contrat chez eux.

----------


## zero_divide

Qu'ils fassent de l'information ces mdia menteurs 

, grassement subventionns par les diffrentes aides de l'tat, et le reste suivra.

Mdiapart le seul site d'information crdible est aussi le seul  vivre sans pub. Vous constaterez qu'il est aussi le moins visible sur Google Qu'ils en prennent de la graine

----------


## Invit

"Mdiapart le seul site d'information crdible"
 ::):  ::D:  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## agripp

Personnellement, en tant qu'auteur j'invite Google  publier de cours extraits de mes ouvrages dans la premire page gnre par l'un quelconque des mots du titre, du sous-titre ou de la quatrime de couv. et mme du texte... Il ne sera demand  cette entreprise aucun droit annexe.... Cette invitation n'est absolument pas dsintresse.
Bon la presse a perdu 50% de ses revenus publicitaire... et certainement un peu plus des revenus gnrs par l'achat de ses produits "papier". Cela dit, s'il n'y a pas d'extraits d'articles sur les moteurs de recherche (Google n'est pas le seul concern), je ne les lirais pas. Il est frquent que je doive faire des recherches sur un sujet ou un autre. Au mauvais vieux temps du papier, j'allais  la BNF, en salle de lecture des livres puis si ncessaire  celle des priodiques... Des heures de recherche pour parfois ne trouver que quelques lignes...  Aujourd'hui, je vais sur les moteurs de recherche... Quand j'ai besoin d'un article, en gnral je l'achte. Ah en outre je suis abonn  plusieurs revues papier, mais c'est aprs en avoir lue sur le web des articles accessible gratuitement que j'ai souscris ces abonnements.
A mon avis, la presse aux abois mon seulement demande  Google le beurre et l'argent du beurre mais en outre scie l'une des dernires et des plus grosses branches qui soutiennent sa "cabane dans l'arbre". ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

La plupart des journaux rgionaux sont orients  gauche en France et en Belgique . Pour preuve le groupe Midi Libre, le groupe Rossel - La Voix Du Nord.

Ces mdias tirent  boulet rouge contra Google ... Quand on voit la musification de certaines rdactions avec des titres qui paraissent une fois par semaine dans le patelin de 10 000 habitants ... Laissez moi rire .

Le presse rgionale a srieusement intrt  faire le mnage dans ces titres ... 

Ne parlons pas non plus des autres rdactions pour les chaines de TV ou chaines de radio ...

Le business modle des mdias en Europe est le suivant :

- au niveau d'une grande ville ou d'une partie d'un dpartement/province 
- au niveau dpartemental ou sur une partie de la rgion 
- au niveau national , tout partie seulement ...

Combien de rdaction France Bleu ? Combien de rdaction FR3 ? La diffusion "administrative" des journaux date encore de 1945 ! Soit d'aprs guerre quand le gouvernement de l'poque a dispatch les rdactions  ::aie::  . Un business modle qui a presque 90 ans d'age est juste obsolte ... 

Si la presse franaise/belge attaque Google . Elle ne pourra s'en prendre qu'a elle mme dans sa chute !

----------


## L33tige

> La plupart des journaux rgionaux sont orients  gauche en France et en Belgique . Pour preuve le groupe Midi Libre, le groupe Rossel - La Voix Du Nord.
> 
> Ces mdias tirent  boulet rouge contra Google ... Quand on voit la musification de certaines rdactions avec des titres qui paraissent une fois par semaine dans le patelin de 10 000 habitants ... Laissez moi rire .
> 
> Le presse rgionale a srieusement intrt  faire le mnage dans ces titres ... 
> 
> Ne parlons pas non plus des autres rdactions pour les chaines de TV ou chaines de radio ...
> 
> Le business modle des mdias en Europe est le suivant :
> ...


Les famosos journaux de gche qui passent leur temps  parler de sujets qui fchent afin dattiser la haine, la peur et l'inscurit de tout, sur tout, c'est bien connu.

----------


## el_slapper

> "Mdiapart le seul site d'information crdible"


De gauche, probablement(sauf  considrer courrier international ou le canard enchan de gauche, ce que tout le monde ne fait pas). Le Figaro, on peut se mfier de ses analyses(j'ai tendance  en prendre le contre-pied), mais est trs prcis - et complet - sur le factuel, et il fait beaucoup de factuel.

----------


## tanaka59

> Les famosos journaux de gche qui passent leur temps  parler de sujets qui fchent afin dattiser la haine, la peur et l'inscurit de tout, sur tout, c'est bien connu.





> De gauche, probablement(sauf  considrer courrier international ou le canard enchan de gauche, ce que tout le monde ne fait pas). Le Figaro, on peut se mfier de ses analyses(j'ai tendance  en prendre le contre-pied), mais est trs prcis - et complet - sur le factuel, et il fait beaucoup de factuel.


Tous les mdias ne sont pas systmatiquement de gauche. Il y en a de droite Altice-BFM (droite) , RTL Group-M6 (centriste) , Bouguyes-TF1 (droite) , Le Figaro (droite) , Le Monde (centriste) ...

----------


## Fagus

Je ne connais pas le sujet et j'ai sans doute une position trs nave, mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils se sont tirs tous seuls une balle dans le pied.
"Si" les acteurs de la presse franaise s'taient mis d'accord pour tous refuser l'accs  leurs articles  google, je suppose qu'ils auraient rcupr leur audience vu que les gens seraient obligs d'aller sur leurs sites pour lire.

----------


## Edrixal

> Je ne connais pas le sujet et j'ai sans doute une position trs nave, mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils se sont tirs tous seuls une balle dans le pied.
> "Si" les acteurs de la presse franaise s'taient mis d'accord pour tous refuser l'accs  leurs articles  google, je suppose qu'ils auraient rcupr leur audience vu que les gens seraient obligs d'aller sur leurs sites pour lire.


Si ta thorie tait vrais c'est ce qu'ils aurais fait ne t'en fait pas  :;): 
Le truc c'est que Google Actualit permet de voir des centaines d'article de dizaines de site d'information diffrent. Traitant de sujet divers et traitant du mme sujet de manire diffrente. En bref, les gens vont sur plusieurs site diffrent pour rechercher les informations qui les intressent. Sans a les gens n'irons plus que sur le ou les sites d'information sur lesquels ils sont dj.
De l, les sites d'information ne pourrons que voir leur trafic diminuer puisqu'il perdrons en visibilit. Il faut bien comprendre que les visites de random (personne non connect) reprsente plus de la moiti des visites sur les sites d'information.

----------


## Neckara

> Le truc c'est que Google Actualit permet de voir des centaines d'article de dizaines de site d'information diffrent.


De ce que je vois, Google Actualit n'affiche que les titres des articles. En cliquant dessus, on est redirig vers le site du journal.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tous les mdias ne sont pas systmatiquement de gauche. Il y en a de droite Altice-BFM (droite) ,* RTL Group-M6 (centriste)* , Bouguyes-TF1 (droite) , Le Figaro (droite) , Le Monde (centriste) ...


Pour RTL-M6, si on considre Macron comme centriste, ok. Mais, pour ma part, Macron c'est la droite dure, et M6-RTL c'est Macroniste jusqu'au bout des ongles. Et on peut rajouter France-Tlvision dans ce lot : macroniste  donf ! ::aie::

----------


## Edrixal

> De ce que je vois, Google Actualit n'affiche que les titres des articles. En cliquant dessus, on est redirig vers le site du journal.


Voir et lire sont deux choses diffrentes. 'fin j'vais pas crire 400 lignes pour prciser tout a...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Pour RTL-M6, si on considre Macron comme centriste, ok. Mais, pour ma part, Macron c'est la droite dure, et M6-RTL c'est Macroniste jusqu'au bout des ongles. Et on peut rajouter France-Tlvision dans ce lot : macroniste  donf !


France-Tlvision et Radio France sont plutt a gauche  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bonsoir, 
> France-Tlvision et Radio France sont plutt a gauche


Heu ! T'as cout des missions genre CAVOUS ou CPolitique sur la 5 ? C'est de la pure propagande macroniste. Alors,  moins de croire encore que Macron est  gauche...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je pense que vous n'avez pas la mme dfinition de "gauche".
Il y a des gens qui pensent que le socital c'est de gauche, alors qu'tre pro migrants, pro fministe hardcore, ou pro LGBT ce n'est pas du tout tre de gauche.

En parlant de presse :
Reworld : Le but est de virer le plus de journalistes possible



> Dans le monde du journalisme franais, Reworld Media et ses deux patrons, Pascal Chevalier et Gautier Normand (sollicits par Lib, ils nont pas rpondu), ont une rputation affreuse. *Celle de racheter des titres de presse au rabais, de les vider de leurs journalistes, de les remplir de jeunes et mallables chargs de contenus pays au lance-pierre ou de sous-traiter  des agences externes*, et surtout de confondre articles de presse et textes promotionnels vendus  bas cot  des annonceurs peu scrupuleux. Le tout, sous le vernis de la digitalisation rclame par lpoque (lire Libration du 12 octobre 2018). Bref, Reworld fait son beurre en capitalisant sur limage et laudience des magazines installs quil rachte  vil prix, sans souci de la qualit ditoriale, ni de la rigueur journalistique de base. Propritaire de longue date de Marie France, Be ou encore Maison & Travaux, la bote est devenue le plus gros groupe de presse magazine franais avec lacquisition de Mondadori France pour 70 millions deuros. Une paille pour un ensemble qui a dgag 140 millions deuros de chiffre daffaires et 11 millions dexcdent brut dexploitation au premier semestre 2019.


La qualit des magasines ne risque pas de s'amliorer ^^

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Droit voisin : la presse franaise porte plainte officiellement contre Google devant l'Autorit  la concurrence,*
*esprant forcer le moteur de recherche  proposer une offre tarifaire pour la reprise des contenus * 

Publie fin juillet et transposant une directive europenne, la loi franaise crant  un droit voisin au profit des agences de presse et des diteurs de presse  impose  lensemble des plateformes, rseaux sociaux et autres sites internet de verser une rmunration juste aux mdias dont ils utilisent les articles et dont ils tirent dimportants revenus.

Nanmoins, Google a dcid de ne pas procder au paiement pour laffichage dextraits d'articles, photos et vidos en Hexagone. En fait, la plateforme ne reprendra plus ces contenus sans l'accord des agences de presse et diteurs de presse. L'entreprise amricaine demande aux diteurs de renoncer  une rmunration s'ils souhaitent que leurs contenus demeurent visibles sur le moteur de recherche (titre, chapeau, photo, extrait vido). Aucun grand mdia n'a refus, de peur de voir son audience s'effondrer ; s'ils l'avaient fait, leur contenu aurait t rduit  la portion congrue : un lien et un titre, pas plus.

Fin septembre, le gouvernement a appel   une vritable ngociation globale  entre Google et les agences et diteurs de presse, jugeant  pas admissible  que le gant amricain tente dchapper aux dispositions de la nouvelle loi franaise sur les droits dauteur en modifiant laffichage des contenus dactualit.

Le ministre de la Culture Franck Riester, qui a reu le vice-prsident de Google en charge de Google Actualits, Richard Gingras, a salu lintention du gant amricain de renforcer le contrle des diteurs sur le rfrencement de leurs contenus.  Cest un premier pas qui montre que la conscration dun droit voisin permet de rquilibrer le rapport de force , a-t-il soulign dans un communiqu.

Il a en revanche jug que la position de Google sur la rmunration ntait  videmment pas acceptable , puisque lobjectif politique des textes franais et europen est de  permettre un juste partage de la valeur produite, au bnfice des plateformes, par les contenus de presse .  La dfinition unilatrale des rgles du jeu est contraire  la fois  lesprit de la directive et  son texte , dclare le ministre dans son communiqu, en prcisant quil compte aborder  trs prochainement  le sujet avec ses homologues europens afin de  remdier  cette situation .


L'Alliance de la presse dinformation gnrale (APIG) a annonc, jeudi 24 octobre, qu'elle allait dposer une plainte auprs de lAutorit de la concurrence pour dnoncer un abus de position dominante du leader mondial de la recherche en ligne, esprant ainsi forcer Google  ngocier le droit voisin. Il faut dire que cette association n'est pas la seule  prendre cette initiative : le Syndicat des diteurs de la presse magazine (SEPM) voulait en faire de mme, tout comme la Fdration nationale de la presse d'information spcialise (FNPS).

Ce n'est que vendredi dernier que lAlliance de la presse d'information gnrale et le Syndicat des diteurs de la presse magazine ont ouvert une procdure devant lAutorit de la concurrence. Elles ont t rejointes par l'AFP mercredi 20 novembre.

Les plaignants demandent  lAutorit de la concurrence de prendre des  mesures conservatoires  : ordonner  Google de proposer une offre tarifaire pour la reprise des contenus, dsigner un expert de lAutorit sous lgide duquel la ngociation se mnera, fixer un dlai de ngociation de trois mois et imposer que le prix sapplique de faon rtroactive  partir du 24 octobre, date dentre en vigueur de la loi.

Rappelons que dbut octobre, l'Autorit de la Concurrence a galement dcid de lancer une enqute  exploratoire  sur les nouvelles rgles qu'allait alors appliquer Google pour la prsentation des contenus de la presse franaise dans son moteur de recherche. Dans les pratiques de l'Autorit, la procdure  exploratoire  permet de recueillir des informations auprs des parties. Il est question ici de dterminer si lide que Google dploie de nouvelles rgles pour viter de rmunrer les diteurs et agences de presse peut constituer une pratique anticoncurrentielle. Il ne s'agissait donc pas en l'tat d'une procdure contentieuse, qui pourra tre lance ensuite si les informations recueillies le justifient.

Source : AFP

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette situation ?

----------


## matthius

J'ajoute que j'informe gratuitement en enqutant dans ma ville, que c'est en plus exclusif puisque je cherche avec  expliquer les mouvements de la socit, ce qui relve de l'conomie et n'a t fait qu'une fois par Emmanuel Todd. Cela ne s'arrte pas l, je cherche des solutions et en fournit rgulirement publiquement et aux personnes susceptibles de les dfendre, sachant que la solution dure longtemps tant qu'elle n'est pas utilise. Du coup, Les mdias ne servent qu' constater si quelque chose se passe avec ce que je fais.

----------


## raphchar

Si j'tais Google, je serais tent d'annoncer le changement suivant  Il va falloir payer pour tre rfrenc sur Google News. Car aprs tout ce service doit bien tre financ. Ce n'est pas admissible que la presse profite d'un service gratuit !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

La question reste toujours la mme... Il ne me semble pas que la loi oblige Google  reprendre les articles de presse, donc s'ils ne veulent pas le faire, qu'est ce que la justice va trouver  y redire ?

----------


## Edrixal

> La question reste toujours la mme... Il ne me semble pas que la loi oblige Google  reprendre les articles de presse, donc s'ils ne veulent pas le faire, qu'est ce que la justice va trouver  y redire ?


Que Google contourne la lois en s'adaptant. Du coup ils cherchent  faire condamner Google pour dlit d'adaptation !  ::aie::

----------


## tanaka59

> Si j'tais Google, je serais tent d'annoncer le changement suivant  Il va falloir payer pour tre rfrenc sur Google News. Car aprs tout ce service doit bien tre financ. Ce n'est pas admissible que la presse profite d'un service gratuit !


Mieux couper le service histoire de faire plonger les titres de presses ...  ::mouarf::  Rien non plus n'oblige Google  continuer cette plateforme . 

Cela reviendrait  dire si une institution cesse d'exister on porte plainte car elle fait chuter notre chiffre d'affaire ? Charge aux medias se sortir les doigts du cul pour revoir leur modle conomique, vieux de 85 ans !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de cette situation ?


C'est toujours pareil, on ne comprend pas pourquoi Google devrait payer pour faire la promotion des sites d'informations.
J'imagine qu'une grosse partie du trafic sur les sites comme Le Monde, Le Figaro, Le Parisien, Libration, France Info, LCI, etc, vient de Google.
Ces sites devraient tre content d'tre rfrenc par Google et dapparatre dans Google Actualit.

Les sites ont compris qu'ils avaient plus besoin de Google, que Google avait besoin d'eux :



> L'entreprise amricaine demande aux diteurs de renoncer  une rmunration s'ils souhaitent que leurs contenus demeurent visibles sur le moteur de recherche (titre, chapeau, photo, extrait vido). Aucun grand mdia n'a refus, de peur de voir son audience s'effondrer ; s'ils l'avaient fait, leur contenu aurait t rduit  la portion congrue : un lien et un titre, pas plus.


L si j'ai bien compris Google a propos :
- soit je vous paie mais je n'affiche plus qu'un titre
- soit je ne vous paie pas, mais j'affiche d'autres choses en plus du titre
Les sites prfrent que Google affiche des vignettes, des extraits, etc, parce que a gnre plus de trafic.

Google devrait menacer de drfrencer l'ensemble des gros sites d'informations, comme a ils ne pourront plus l'accuser de gnrer du profit grce aux titres des articles de presse.

----------


## matthius

> C'est toujours pareil, on ne comprend pas pourquoi Google devrait payer pour faire la promotion des sites d'informations.


Quand vous cherchez Roosevelt sur Google en ce moment vous tombez sur Thodore Roosevelt. D'ailleurs les adolescentes ne connaissent de nom que celui l.

 ce niveau google n'est pas pour-les tats-unis, puisque c'est Franklin Roosevelt qui dfendit les tats-Unis, pas Thodore Roosevelt.

Donc quand on cherche sur l'histoire il est prferable d'aller directement sur wikipedia en franais. Je comprends d'ailleurs que Google utiilse wikipedia en anglais pour rfrence, sachant qu'en version anglaise il est difficile de crer son wikibook parce qu'on efface les auteurs des wikibooks, pas en franais au contraire.

----------


## alexetgus

> .....................
> Google devrait menacer de drfrencer l'ensemble des gros sites d'informations, comme a ils ne pourront plus l'accuser de gnrer du profit grce aux titres des articles de presse.


Google l'a dj fait il y a quelques annes, ce qui prouve bien que nos organes de presse sont atteint d'amnsie.
Cette amnsie semble tre un mal bien franais qui touche toutes les couches de la population ! Du "pquin moyen" au chef de l'tat, la maladie est la mme.

Les diteurs de presse,  l'poque, voulaient que Google lui verse des sous.
La rponse de Google n'a pas tran. Il n'indexait plus que le titre des articles de presse, sans rien d'autre que le titre.
Rsultats des courses, les pertes furent catastrophiques et les diteurs ont rtropdal puis demand  tre index de nouveau gratuitement.

Ca va recommencer !
Google va refaire ce qui avait si bien march  l'poque et les diteurs de presse retrouveront la mmoire...  ::aie:: 

Et une petite punition pourrait tre cre par le matre  bord, Google. Un mois de drfrencement, et boum ! L, ils comprendraient qu'un service gratuit leur apporte un traffic gratuit norme avec  la cl des achats.
A force de pousser mm dans les orties, Google va finir par en avoir ras le bol.

En plus, rien n'oblige Google  rfrencer les mdias "contestataires" qui veulent une pice pour apparatre sur la SERP.
Et mme si c'tait illgal, Google trouverait l'excuse d'une trs mauvaise optimisation SEO pour ne pas indexer, vu que l'algorithme est secret...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Neckara

> Quand vous cherchez Roosevelt sur Google en ce moment vous tombez sur Thodore Roosevelt. D'ailleurs les adolescentes ne connaissent de nom que celui l.


Personnellement, je tombe sur Thodore seulement en deuxime position, et une fois en deuxime page, le reste, c'est tout des Franklin Roosevelt.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand vous cherchez Roosevelt sur Google en ce moment vous tombez sur Thodore Roosevelt.


Les rsultats de recherche sont diffrents selon le profil, chez moi a fait :
1. Franklin Delano Roosevelt  Wikipdia
2. Theodore Roosevelt  Wikipdia
3. Franklin Delano Roosevelt (1882 - 1945) Prsident de guerre
4. De quoi souffrait vraiment Franklin Delano Roosevelt?

De toute faon je ne comprend pas bien le problme, si vous ne recherchez que la moiti de la rfrence c'est normal qu'on vous propose autre chose... Si vous voulez des infos sur Franklin Roosevelt il faut rechercher "Franklin Roosevelt".
Aprs c'est compliqu de comprendre comment fonctionne exactement l'algorithme de Google, je pense qu'il met les sites les plus visits en avant, mais aprs il y a diffrentes exceptions, par exemple la version officielle est toujours mise en avant (Google rend moins visible ce qu'il pense tre des fausses informations), il y a galement les centres dintrts de l'utilisateur qui changent les rsultats, si tu fais beaucoup de recherche sur "Theodore Roosevelt" en tapant "Roosevelt" Theodore va apparatre plus que Franklin.




> Il n'indexait plus que le titre des articles de presse, sans rien d'autre que le titre.


Dans Google actualit il n'y a que des titres, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi les journaux se plaignent.
Quand on fait une recherche, il y a 2 lignes de texte en plus du titre.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Le Royaume-Uni n'appliquera pas l'article 13 de la loi europenne sur le droit d'auteur,*
*Mais cela ne veut pas dire que le pays n'appliquera pas des lois similaires plus tard*

La directive sur les droits d'auteur a t adopte lanne dernire par le Parlement europen en mars. Les pays de l'UE ont ensuite dit oui  la rforme du droit d'auteur en avril. Mais, bien que la directive soit entre en vigueur, les tats membres de l'Union ont encore jusqu'en juin 2021 pour adopter les lois pertinentes dans leur propre pays. Toutefois, le gouvernement britannique n'adoptera pas la directive europenne controverse sur les droits d'auteur aprs son dpart de l'UE le 31 janvier, bien que les politiciens disent qu'ils soutiennent toujours les "objectifs gnraux" de la lgislation, a rapport BBC.

Le ministre britannique des Universits, des sciences, de la recherche et de l'innovation, Chris Skidmore, a confirm que, bien que le Royaume-Uni soit l'un des 19 pays ayant initialement soutenu la loi, il ne l'appliquera pas aprs le Brexit, selon la BBC. La directive sur les droits d'auteur a t adopte en septembre 2018 et exige que les entreprises de mdias sociaux comme Facebook et YouTube soient responsables des contenus sous licence sur leurs plateformes respectives.


La Directive Copyright harmonise le droit de la proprit intellectuelle dans les 27 pays membres de lUnion. Les points de controverse concernent surtout les articles 13 et 11 (maintenant rebaptis article 17 et 15). Le premier porte sur la mise en place daccords entre les plateformes comme YouTube et les ayants droit pour que ces derniers soient rmunrs lorsque leurs uvres sont utilises.

Sans accord, la plateforme en question sera tenue responsable de la publication duvres protges. Autrement dit, la plateforme aura lobligation de placer des filtres de contenu comme le content ID de YouTube, une mesure qui pourrait entraner une censure gnralise des contenus publis en ligne, selon les opposants  la rforme sur le droit dauteur. Le filtre de tlchargement exigeant de certains sites qu'ils analysent le contenu tlcharg pour voir s'il viole les droits d'auteur.

Le deuxime article controvers, en loccurrence larticle 15, prvoit que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence. Ce droit, quon appelle communment droit voisin, prend effet pendant deux ans aprs la publication de larticle, une exception est toutefois faite pour les contenus ne dpassant pas quelques mots. Le texte permettrait donc de mettre un terme au  pillage  dont sont victimes les industries culturelles et les diteurs de presse.

Ces nouvelles obligations qui visent principalement les gants du web ont t vivement dbattues dans le Parlement de Strasbourg. Les eurodputs opposs  la directive ont remis en cause les articles controverss du texte. Des dputs ont appel  supprimer larticle 13 jug comme tant dsquilibr et favorisant plus les ayants droit.

Aprs un long et controvers passage dans les organes lgislatifs de l'UE, la directive a t modifie pour tenter de rassurer les critiques. Des exemptions ont t ajoutes au filtre de tlchargement pour les contenus tlchargs pour "citation, critique, revue, caricature, parodie et pastiche"  une rponse aux critiques qui ont qualifi la loi d'"interdiction des mms" , et le filtre a galement t limit aux organisations  but lucratif, ce qui signifie que des sites comme Wikipdia ne seront pas affects.

Les opposants, dont de grandes entreprises technologiques comme Google et Facebook, soutiennent que les concessions ne sont pas suffisantes et que la directive, telle qu'elle est applique pays par pays dans l'UE, finira par nuire aux internautes. Susan Wojcicki, directrice de YouTube, avait galement averti  lpoque que les utilisateurs de l'UE pourraient tre coups de la plateforme vido. Mais les utilisateurs du Royaume-Uni, cependant, n'en feront pas partie.

*Le gouvernement britannique n'a pas l'intention de mettre en uvre la directive*

En mars 2019, l'actuel Premier ministre avait dj tir la sonnette dalarme. Boris Johnson a tweet que la loi sur les droits d'auteur est  terrible pour l'Internet  et qu'elle est  une loi europenne classique pour aider les riches et les puissants . Mme si lanalyse n'tait pas forcment correcte, la lgislation europenne visant principalement plutt les grands et riches "fournisseurs de services de partage de contenu en ligne" amricains comme Facebook et Google.


Alors qu'il rpondait  une question parlementaire crite, le ministre Chris Skidmore, a dclar que le Royaume-Uni n'avait tout simplement pas le temps de mettre en uvre la directive sur les droits d'auteur avant de quitter l'Union europenne.

 [L]e Royaume-Uni ne sera pas tenu de mettre en uvre la directive, et le gouvernement n'a pas l'intention de le faire , a-t-il dclar.  Toute modification future du cadre britannique en matire de droit d'auteur sera examine dans le cadre du processus habituel de politique intrieure , a ajout M. Skidmore.

Mais cela ne signifie pas pour autant que le Royaume-Uni n'appliquera pas des lois similaires plus tard. Lors d'un rcent dbat sur l'industrie de la musique, le ministre des Sports, des Mdias et des Industries cratives, Nigel Adams, a indiqu que les dtenteurs de droits d'auteur comme les labels de musique (qui soutiennent la directive, car elle leur donne plus de pouvoir sur les gants technologiques) pourraient influencer la politique  l'avenir.

 Nous soutenons les objectifs gnraux de la directive sur les droits d'auteur , a dclar le ministre Adams, selon un rapport du Music Producers Guild, une organisation qui promeut et reprsente tous les individus dans les mtiers de la production musicale et de l'enregistrement au Royaume-Uni.  Il est absolument impratif que nous fassions tout notre possible pour protger nos brillants crateurs, ainsi que les consommateurs et les droits des utilisateurs qui consomment de la musique .

Lun des principaux bnficiaires de la loi serait les grands diteurs de musique. Google a men une campagne acharne contre les changements introduits par la loi, arguant qu'ils  nuiraient aux industries cratives et numriques europennes  et  changeraient le Web tel que nous le connaissons .

Malgr l'application en France de la nouvelle rforme europenne du droit d'auteur cense faire obligation aux plateformes en ligne et autres agrgateurs de rmunrer la reprise des contenus des diteurs et agences de presse, Google a dcid en septembre dernier de ne pas payer ces derniers. Mais la plateforme a aussi dcid de ne plus reprendre ces contenus sans leur accord. Face  cette dcision, l'Autorit de la concurrence a dcid en dbut octobre de lancer une enqute  exploratoire  sur les nouvelles rgles que va appliquer Google pour la prsentation des contenus de la presse franaise dans son moteur de recherche.

Kathy Berry, avocate chez Linklaters, cabinet d'avocats britannique, a salu la position du gouvernement britannique sur la loi europenne, affirmant qu'elle  permettra au Royaume-Uni d'accepter des dispositions sur les droits d'auteur plus favorables  la technologie dans les accords de libre-change avec d'autres pays .


Sources : BBC, Music Producers Guild

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la position du gouvernement britannique par rapport  la directive sur le copyright ?
 ::fleche::  Que se passera-t-il plus tard lorsque le Royaume-Uni voudra passer une telle loi  lavenir ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  La directive europenne sur le copyright pourrait transformer Google en ville fantme, l'entreprise fait une simulation des rsultats de recherche
 ::fleche::  EFF : la directive sur le copyright est une catastrophe pour la libert d'expression et la concurrence, l'ONG appelle les Europens  se mobiliser
 ::fleche::  Les tats membres de l'UE approuvent la version finale de la directive Copyright, il ne reste plus que la dcision du Parlement
 ::fleche::  La pire version possible de la directive de l'UE sur le copyright a dclench un soulvement en Allemagne, d'aprs l'Electronic Frontier Foundation

----------


## Neckara

Quoi ? Ils ne veulent pas appliquer les loi Europennes ???
Ils ont qu' quitter l'UE s'ils sont pas content !

 oh wait

----------


## BenoitM

> Quoi ? Ils ne veulent pas appliquer les loi Europennes ???
> Ils ont qu' quitter l'UE s'ils sont pas content !
> 
>  oh wait


Non mais ce qui est marrant de voir ce qu'au niveau europen ils taient pour cette loi...

----------


## alexetgus

Vu qu'ils sont censs quitter l'Europe  la fin de ce mois de janvier, je me demande  quoi sert cette remarque...  ::weird:: 
Ils commencent  la jouer Trump ?
Vu qu'ils vont s'allier avec les USA, comme si ce n'tait dj pas fait depuis bien longtemps ?
"*J'ai rien  dire mais j'ai la plus grosse !*" comme mon oncle Sam.  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Pour moi, cela donne un air "d'horloge arrte" aux brexiters.

----------


## Axel Lecomte

*Droit voisin : LAutorit de la concurrence donne raison aux diteurs de presse et enjoint ainsi  Google de lancer des ngociations,*
*sur la rmunration de la reprise des contenus protgs*

En novembre 2019, le Syndicat des diteurs de la presse magazine (SEPM), lAlliance de la presse dinformation gnrale (APIG), lAgence France-Presse (AFP) et la Fdration nationale de la presse dinformation spcialise (FNPS), ont dpos chacun une plainte auprs de lAutorit de la concurrence pour dnoncer un abus de position dominante de Google, esprant forcer le leader mondial de la recherche en ligne  ngocier le droit voisin, conformment  une loi publie fin juillet, imposant  lensemble des plateformes, rseaux sociaux et autres sites internet de verser une rmunration aux mdias dont ils utilisent les articles et dont ils tirent des revenus.

Google a alors dcid de ne pas payer pour laffichage de contenus en France et a notamment affirm que ds lentre en vigueur de la loi, il reprendrait uniquement des liens avec titres, sans contenu, sauf accord des sites. Le leader mondial de la recherche en ligne estimait  lpoque quelle rendait service aux publications en leur apportant une audience plus leve, via un service gratuit pour les diteurs. Ces derniers estimaient par contre que Google et les autres plateformes qui partagent leur contenu ne partageaient pas suffisamment la richesse cre.


*La dcision prise par lAutorit de la concurrence*

Il a fallu attendre quelques mois pour que lAutorit de la concurrence rende sa dcision. En effet, dans un communiqu de presse publi le 9 avril, lAutorit a donn raison aux diteurs de presse. Elle a ainsi ordonn  Google,  dans un dlai de trois mois, de conduire des ngociations de bonne foi avec les diteurs et agences de presse sur la rmunration de la reprise de leurs contenus protgs .

 LAutorit a men,  compter de la rception des saisines, une instruction pour se prononcer sur les mesures conservatoires, en entendant, non seulement Google, les diteurs de presse et lAFP, mais aussi plusieurs acteurs conomiques (autres moteurs de recherche par exemple) ou institutionnels. Le collge de lAutorit a tenu une sance le 5 mars 2020 pour entendre les saisissants et Google. La dcision rendue publique aujourdhui est destine  protger les entreprises saisissantes des consquences de pratiques potentiellement abusives, dans lattente de la dcision au fond, qui sera prcde dune instruction permettant  lAutorit de se prononcer sur lexistence dinfractions au droit de la concurrence , est-il indiqu dans le communiqu.

  ce stade de linstruction, lAutorit a considr que Google est susceptible de dtenir une position dominante sur le march franais des services de recherche gnraliste. En effet, sa part de march est de lordre de 90 %  la fin de lanne 2019. Il existe, par ailleurs, de fortes barrires  lentre et  lexpansion sur ce march, lies aux investissements significatifs ncessaires pour dvelopper une technologie de moteur de recherche, et  des effets de rseaux et dexprience de nature  rendre la position de Google encore plus difficilement contestable par des moteurs concurrents qui souhaitent se dvelopper , ajoute lAutorit.

Dailleurs, les mesures prises par Google ont impact le secteur de la presse, qui est conomiquement fragile, alors que la loi envisageait le contraire. Certains diteurs ont alors t contraints daccepter les conditions imposes par le moteur de recherche.

Ainsi, lAutorit de la concurrence estime notamment que :

 Ces pratiques sont rendues possibles par la position dominante que Google est susceptible doccuper sur le march des services de recherche gnraliste. Cette position conduit Google  apporter un trafic significatif aux sites des diteurs et agences de presse. Ainsi, daprs les donnes fournies par les saisissants portant sur 32 titres de presse, et non contestes par Google, les moteurs de recherche - et donc Google pour une large part - reprsentent, selon les sites, entre 26 % et 90 % du trafic redirig sur leurs pages. Ce trafic savre aussi trs important et crucial pour des diteurs et agences de presse qui ne peuvent se permettre de perdre une quelconque part de leur lectorat numrique du fait de leurs difficults conomiques  ; Dans ces conditions, les diteurs et agences de presse sont placs dans une situation o ils nont dautre choix que de se conformer  la politique daffichage de Google sans contrepartie financire. En effet, la menace de dgradation de laffichage est synonyme pour chaque diteur de presse de pertes de trafic et donc de revenus, aussi bien sil est seul concern par cette dgradation que si cette dgradation vise lensemble des diteurs .
Jusqu la fin des ngociations, qui devraient aboutir  une proposition de la rmunration de la part de Google,  ni lindexation, ni le classement, ni la prsentation des contenus protgs repris par Google sur ses services ne devront en particulier tre affects par les ngociations  et  Google devra fournir  lAutorit des rapports mensuels sur la manire dont elle se conforme  la dcision .

*Une dcision salue par le ministre de la Culture*

Dans un communiqu, Franck Riester, ministre de la Culture, a dclar que la dcision annonce par lAutorit de la concurrence est  sans ambigut .

 J'engage tous les acteurs  commencer au plus vite les ngociations. Ceux qui utilisent les contenus dinformation doivent les rmunrer. Sans cela, il n'est pas de production dinformation durable et donc pas de dmocratie durable , a-t-il notamment indiqu.

 Conformment aux injonctions de lAutorit de la concurrence, il revient dsormais  Google de proposer aux diteurs une juste rmunration,  la hauteur de la valeur que le moteur de recherche retire des contenus dinformation , a-t-il ajout.

Et selon lui, la crise sanitaire que nous traversons nous rappelle une fois de plus le caractre indispensable, dans toute dmocratie, de la mission dinformer. Cette mission a un cot, elle a donc aussi un prix, celui de la juste rmunration de ceux qui la produisent .

*La rponse de Google*

Quelques heures aprs la publication du communiqu, Richard Gingras, vice-prsident de Google charg des relations avec les mdias, a dclar :  depuis la transposition en France de larticle 15 de la directive europenne sur le droit dauteur, nous discutons avec un grand nombre dditeurs de presse afin daccrotre notre soutien et nos investissements au profit du secteur de la presse. Nous nous conformerons  la dcision de lautorit de la concurrence que nous sommes en train danalyser, tout en poursuivant ces ngociations .

*La raction du SEPM*

Du ct des plaignants, seul le SEPM a ragi au communiqu jusqu prsent. Dans un communiqu publi ce matin, il se  se flicite vivement de la dcision de lAutorit de la concurrence rendue hier .  Cette dcision majeure ouvre la voie  des ngociations de bonne foi avec Google et les autres plateformes sur la mise en uvre effective dun droit voisin donnant lieu  rmunration, en fonction de critres prcis et objectifs , abonde-t-il.

Sources : Autorit de la concurrence, Ministre de la Culture, SEPM

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, les ngociations pourraient-elles aboutir sur une rmunration satisfaisante pour les diteurs de presse ? Si oui, pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Droit voisin : la presse franaise porte plainte officiellement contre Google devant l'Autorit  la concurrence, esprant forcer la socit  proposer une offre tarifaire pour la reprise de contenus
 ::fleche::  Droit voisin : la presse franaise s'attaque  Google devant l'Autorit  la concurrence, esprant forcer le moteur de recherche  proposer une offre tarifaire pour la reprise des contenus
 ::fleche::  France : l'Assemble adopte dfinitivement la proposition de loi sur les droits voisins, au profit des agences et diteurs de presse
 ::fleche::  France : les sites doivent-ils payer les diteurs de presse pour la reprise de leurs articles ? Oui, selon le Snat, qui approuve cela  l'unanimit
 ::fleche::  Google a drfrenc 1,75 milliard d'URL au nom du droit d'auteur depuis mars 2011, et 1,67 milliard d'URL au nom du droit  l'oubli depuis mai 2014

----------


## TidiusFF

Rponse suppose la plus logique de Google : gratuit ou non affichs ou bien fermeture du service en France.

----------


## archqt

Rien  voir, mais pour rpondre  une discussion il faut aller sur le forum  moins qu'il n'y ait un truc ici pour reprendre le texte que quelqu'un a tap.

Sinon oui ils vont fermer le service peut tre mais pas sr

----------


## Mdinoc

Ces gens exigent d'tre rfrencs et pays pour a. C'est vouloir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, c'est comme s'ils ne se rendaient mme pas compte que Google a une solution trs simple s'il faut payer pour rfrencer les gens: ne plus le faire.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Droit voisin : Google accepte le principe dune rmunration des journaux franais pour laffichage de contenus*
*et affirme tre proche dun accord avec lAlliance de la presse dinformation gnrale  * 

En Europe, la rforme europenne du droit dauteur de 2019 a instaur notamment un  droit voisin  au profit des diteurs de presse et agences de presse. Cette mesure est cense les aider  se faire rmunrer pour la reprise de leurs contenus par les plateformes en ligne et autres agrgateurs, en compensant ainsi l'effondrement de leurs recettes publicitaires traditionnelles au profit des gants de lInternet, comme Facebook et Google. Il faut noter que les tats membres de l'Union ont encore jusqu'en juin 2021 pour adopter les lois pertinentes relatives  cette rforme dans leur propre pays.

Du ct de la France, en novembre 2019, le Syndicat des diteurs de la presse magazine (SEPM), lAlliance de la presse dinformation gnrale (APIG), lAgence France-Presse (AFP) et la Fdration nationale de la presse dinformation spcialise (FNPS), ont dpos chacun une plainte auprs de lAutorit de la concurrence pour dnoncer un abus de position dominante de Google, esprant forcer le leader mondial de la recherche en ligne  ngocier le droit voisin, conformment  la loi publie fin juillet 2019, imposant  lensemble des plateformes, rseaux sociaux et autres sites internet de verser une rmunration aux mdias dont ils utilisent les articles et dont ils tirent des revenus.

Google a alors dcid de ne pas payer pour laffichage de contenus en France et a notamment affirm que ds lentre en vigueur de la loi, il reprendrait uniquement des liens avec titres, sans contenu, sauf accord des sites. Le leader mondial de la recherche en ligne estimait  lpoque rendre service aux mdias en leur apportant une audience plus leve, via un service gratuit pour les diteurs. De la perspective de ces derniers, Google et les autres plateformes qui partagent leur contenu ne partageaient pas suffisamment la richesse cre.

Le 9 avril 2020, lAutorit a donn raison aux diteurs de presse. Elle a ainsi ordonn  Google,  dans un dlai de trois mois, de conduire des ngociations de bonne foi avec les diteurs et agences de presse sur la rmunration de la reprise de leurs contenus protgs .

 LAutorit a men,  compter de la rception des saisines, une instruction pour se prononcer sur les mesures conservatoires, en entendant, non seulement Google, les diteurs de presse et lAFP, mais aussi plusieurs acteurs conomiques (autres moteurs de recherche par exemple) ou institutionnels. Le collge de lAutorit a tenu une sance le 5 mars 2020 pour entendre les saisissants et Google. La dcision rendue publique aujourdhui est destine  protger les entreprises saisissantes des consquences de pratiques potentiellement abusives, dans lattente de la dcision au fond, qui sera prcde dune instruction permettant  lAutorit de se prononcer sur lexistence dinfractions au droit de la concurrence , est-il indiqu dans le communiqu.

  ce stade de linstruction, lAutorit a considr que Google est susceptible de dtenir une position dominante sur le march franais des services de recherche gnraliste. En effet, sa part de march est de lordre de 90 %  la fin de lanne 2019. Il existe, par ailleurs, de fortes barrires  lentre et  lexpansion sur ce march, lies aux investissements significatifs ncessaires pour dvelopper une technologie de moteur de recherche, et  des effets de rseaux et dexprience de nature  rendre la position de Google encore plus difficilement contestable par des moteurs concurrents qui souhaitent se dvelopper , ajoute lAutorit.


*La Cour d'appel de Paris s'en mle*

Ce jeudi, la cour dappel de Paris a valid lobligation pour Google de ngocier sur les droits voisins avec la presse franaise. L'Autorit de la concurrence est donc dsormais autorise  obliger Google  ngocier. Une dcision qui sera scrute de prs par les autres pays europens, dautant que la France est le premier pays de lUE  appliquer la directive adopte en 2019 par le Parlement de Strasbourg aprs une intense bataille de lobbying.

Nanmoins, mercredi, la veille de la dcision de la Cour, Google a affirm tre proche dun accord avec lAlliance de la presse dinformation gnrale (Apig), qui reprsente la presse quotidienne nationale et rgionale :  Nos discussions, qui se sont droules dans le cadre fix par lAutorit de la concurrence, pourraient permettre de valider les principes cls dun accord bas sur des critres daudience, de non-discrimination et de contribution  la production dinformation politique et gnrale , a indiqu lentreprise, sans donner davantage de dtails.

Le directeur gnral de Google France, Sbastien Missoffe, sest rjoui de  lavance de ngociations menes ces derniers mois avec les diteurs de presse dans le cadre de la loi franaise sur le droit voisin. Nous voulons soutenir le journalisme et assurer la continuit de laccs au plus grand nombre  un contenu de qualit .

Mme son de cloche du ct de Pierre Louette, PDG du Groupe _Les Echos_, en charge des ngociations pour lAlliance de la presse dinformation gnrale (Apig) :  Ces dernires semaines ont permis de clarifier de nombreux points et de confirmer que Google acceptait le principe de rmunration de nos titres de presse et ainsi de donner une ralit aux droits voisins.  Selon nos confrres des chos, les membres de lAlliance doivent se runir ce jeudi afin dtudier les lments de laccord.

Google a dclar quun accord inclurait lacceptation du droit voisin ainsi que la participation des groupes franais  son nouvel espace Google News Showcase. Comme l'a prsent son PDG Sundar Pichai la semaine dernire, cet engagement d'un milliard de dollars sur trois ans avec les diteurs du monde entier :

 Va servir  payer les diteurs pour qu'ils crent et organisent du contenu de haute qualit pour un autre type d'exprience d'actualits en ligne. Google News Showcase est un nouveau produit qui profitera  la fois aux diteurs et aux lecteurs: il propose la curation ditoriale de salles de rdaction primes pour donner aux lecteurs plus d'informations sur les histoires qui comptent et, ce faisant, aide les diteurs  dvelopper des relations plus profondes avec leur public.

 News Showcase est compos de panneaux d'histoire qui apparatront initialement dans Google Actualits sur Android. Le produit sera bientt lanc sur Google Actualits sur iOS, et viendra  l'avenir sur Google Discover and Search. Ces panneaux permettent aux diteurs participants de regrouper les articles qui apparaissent dans les produits dactualit de Google, en fournissant une narration plus approfondie et plus de contexte grce  des fonctionnalits telles que des chronologies, des puces et des articles connexes. D'autres lments comme la vido, l'audio et les briefings quotidiens viendront ensuite.

 Cette approche est distincte de nos autres produits d'information, car elle s'appuie sur les choix ditoriaux que font les diteurs individuels concernant les articles  montrer aux lecteurs et la manire de les prsenter. Elle commencera  tre dploye aujourd'hui auprs des lecteurs au Brsil et en Allemagne, et s'tendra  d'autres pays dans les mois  venir o des cadres locaux soutiennent ces partenariats.

 Nous avons sign des partenariats pour News Showcase avec prs de 200 publications de premier plan en Allemagne, au Brsil, en Argentine, au Canada, au Royaume-Uni et en Australie. Les publications comprennent des titres nationaux prims tels que Der Spiegel, Stern, Die Zeit, Folha de S.Paulo, Band et Infobae, ainsi que des publications d'importance rgionale et locale telles que El Litoral, GZH, WAZ et SooToday. Le nombre de publications d'actualits augmentera  mesure que nous travaillons  tendre News Showcase  d'autres pays, dont l'Inde, la Belgique et les Pays-Bas.

 News Showcase s'appuie sur notre programme de licences d'actualits existant, qui paie dj les diteurs pour un journalisme de qualit, et d'autres efforts lis  l'actualit comme s'abonner avec Google, des histoires Web et des informations audio. Et cela donnera aux lecteurs plus de contexte et de perspective sur des sujets importants dans l'actualit et gnrera un trafic de grande valeur vers le site d'un diteur .

En clair, dans le cadre de ce partenariat, les mdias vont disposer dun outil pour personnaliser les articles quils envoient  Google News Showcase. Dans un premier temps, il sagira dune ligne temporelle du droul des vnements, des listes  puce rcapitulatives et des articles de contexte lis  larticle en cours de lecture. Par la suite, Google envisage dincorporer du contenu vido, audio ainsi que du direct.

Source : Les Echos

----------


## ManPaq

Pour une meilleure crdibilit de l'information et une marginalisation des Fake news, une libert accrue de la presse et une concurrence saine aussi des mdias, sans crer une sanctuarisation des nouvelles sur un corps de mtier (qui a ses propres contre pouvoir mais reste malgr tout assujettis  la pression de l'investissement), c'est une bonne nouvelle !

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Droits voisins : Google parvient  un accord relatif  lutilisation des publications de presse en ligne avec l'APIG,*
*aprs de nombreux mois de ngociations * 

Google a longtemps occup la position  d'ennemi  en ce qui concerne le monde de la presse : il peut diriger beaucoup de trafic vers les diteurs en ligne, mais ce n'est que si les gens prennent la peine de cliquer sur des liens aprs avoir obtenu l'essentiel de l'histoire de Google lui-mme (et avec l'approche AMP de Google sur mobile la situation est pire puisque les utilisateurs sont maintenus sur les URL Google aprs avoir cliqu sur le lien).

La situation na pas manqu dtre tendue et dentraner de nombreuses batailles judiciaires.

En Europe, la rforme europenne du droit dauteur de 2019 a instaur notamment un  droit voisin  au profit des diteurs de presse et agences de presse. Cette mesure est cense les aider  se faire rmunrer pour la reprise de leurs contenus par les plateformes en ligne et autres agrgateurs, en compensant ainsi l'effondrement de leurs recettes publicitaires traditionnelles au profit des gants de lInternet, comme Facebook et Google. Il faut noter que les tats membres de l'Union ont encore jusqu'en juin 2021 pour adopter les lois pertinentes relatives  cette rforme dans leur propre pays.

Du ct de la France, en novembre 2019, le Syndicat des diteurs de la presse magazine (SEPM), lAlliance de la presse dinformation gnrale (APIG), lAgence France-Presse (AFP) et la Fdration nationale de la presse dinformation spcialise (FNPS), ont dpos chacun une plainte auprs de lAutorit de la concurrence pour dnoncer un abus de position dominante de Google, esprant forcer le leader mondial de la recherche en ligne  ngocier le droit voisin, conformment  la loi publie fin juillet 2019, imposant  lensemble des plateformes, rseaux sociaux et autres sites internet de verser une rmunration aux mdias dont ils utilisent les articles et dont ils tirent des revenus.

Google a alors dcid de ne pas payer pour laffichage de contenus en France et a notamment affirm que ds lentre en vigueur de la loi, il reprendrait uniquement des liens avec titres, sans contenu, sauf accord des sites. Le leader mondial de la recherche en ligne estimait  lpoque rendre service aux mdias en leur apportant une audience plus leve, via un service gratuit pour les diteurs. De la perspective de ces derniers, Google et les autres plateformes qui partagent leur contenu ne partageaient pas suffisamment la richesse cre.

Le 9 avril 2020, lAutorit a donn raison aux diteurs de presse. Elle a ainsi ordonn  Google,  dans un dlai de trois mois, de conduire des ngociations de bonne foi avec les diteurs et agences de presse sur la rmunration de la reprise de leurs contenus protgs .

  ce stade de linstruction, lAutorit a considr que Google est susceptible de dtenir une position dominante sur le march franais des services de recherche gnraliste. En effet, sa part de march est de lordre de 90 %  la fin de lanne 2019. Il existe, par ailleurs, de fortes barrires  lentre et  lexpansion sur ce march, lies aux investissements significatifs ncessaires pour dvelopper une technologie de moteur de recherche, et  des effets de rseaux et dexprience de nature  rendre la position de Google encore plus difficilement contestable par des moteurs concurrents qui souhaitent se dvelopper , tait-il indiqu dans le communiqu.


*Google et les diteurs de presse franaise parviennent  trouver un accord*

LAlliance de la Presse dInformation Gnrale et Google ont annonc ce 21 janvier un accord portant sur la rmunration des droits voisins au titre de la loi franaise. Il sagit dune tape majeure qui est franchie aujourdhui: cest laboutissement de nombreux mois de ngociations dans le cadre dtermin par lAutorit de la concurrence. 

Cet accord fixe les principes selon lesquels Google ngociera des accords individuels de licence avec les membres de lAlliance dont les publications sont reconnues d'Information Politique et Gnrale, tout en refltant les principes fixs par la loi. Ces accords individuels de licence couvriront les droits voisins, et ouvriront laccs  News Showcase, un nouveau programme de licence de publications de presse lanc rcemment par Google, qui permettra aux lecteurs daccder  un contenu enrichi.  

La rmunration prvue dans les accords de licence entre chaque diteur de presse et Google est base sur des critres tels que, par exemple, la contribution  l'information politique et gnrale, le volume quotidien de publications ou encore laudience Internet mensuelle.

Pierre Louette, PDG du Groupe Les Echos - Le Parisien et, Prsident de lAlliance de la Presse dInformation Gnrale, dclare :  Aprs de longs mois de ngociations, cet accord est une tape importante, qui marque la reconnaissance effective du droit voisin des diteurs de presse et le dbut de leur rmunration par les plateformes numriques pour lutilisation de leurs publications en ligne .

Sbastien Missoffe, Directeur Gnral de Google France dclare :  Cet accord est une tape majeure pour Google. Il confirme notre engagement auprs des diteurs de presse dans le cadre de la loi franaise sur le droit voisin. Il ouvre de nouvelles perspectives pour nos partenaires, et nous sommes heureux de contribuer  leur dveloppement  lre du numrique et soutenir le journalisme .


*Google News Showcase*

Alphabet, la maison mre de Google, prvoit de payer 1 milliard de dollars aux diteurs du monde entier pour leurs actualits au cours des trois prochaines annes. Google News Showcase, sera lanc en premier en Allemagne, o il a sign des journaux allemands tels que Der Spiegel, Stern, Die Zeit, et au Brsil avec Folha de S.Paulo, Band et Infobae. Il sera dploy en Belgique, en Inde, aux Pays-Bas et dans d'autres pays. Environ 200 diteurs en Argentine, en Australie, en Grande-Bretagne, au Brsil, au Canada et en Allemagne se sont inscrits au produit :

 Cet engagement financier, le plus important  ce jour, paiera les diteurs pour qu'ils crent et organisent du contenu de haute qualit pour un autre type d'exprience d'actualits en ligne. Google News Showcase est un nouveau produit qui profitera  la fois aux diteurs et aux lecteurs: il propose la curation ditoriale de salles de rdaction primes pour donner aux lecteurs plus d'informations sur les histoires qui comptent et, ce faisant, aide les diteurs  dvelopper des relations plus profondes avec leur public.

 News Showcase est compos de panneaux d'histoire qui apparatront initialement dans Google Actualits sur Android. Le produit sera bientt lanc sur Google Actualits sur iOS, et viendra  l'avenir sur Google Discover and Search. Ces panneaux permettent aux diteurs participants de regrouper les articles qui apparaissent dans les produits dactualit de Google, en fournissant une narration plus approfondie et plus de contexte grce  des fonctionnalits telles que des chronologies, des puces et des articles connexes. D'autres lments comme la vido, l'audio et les briefings quotidiens viendront ensuite.

 Cette approche est distincte de nos autres produits d'information, car elle s'appuie sur les choix ditoriaux que font les diteurs individuels concernant les articles  montrer aux lecteurs et la manire de les prsenter. Elle commencera  tre dploye aujourd'hui auprs des lecteurs au Brsil et en Allemagne, et s'tendra  d'autres pays dans les mois  venir o des cadres locaux soutiennent ces partenariats.

 Nous avons sign des partenariats pour News Showcase avec prs de 200 publications de premier plan en Allemagne, au Brsil, en Argentine, au Canada, au Royaume-Uni et en Australie. Les publications comprennent des titres nationaux prims tels que Der Spiegel, Stern, Die Zeit, Folha de S.Paulo, Band et Infobae, ainsi que des publications d'importance rgionale et locale telles que El Litoral, GZH, WAZ et SooToday. Le nombre de publications d'actualits augmentera  mesure que nous travaillons  tendre News Showcase  d'autres pays, dont l'Inde, la Belgique et les Pays-Bas .

En clair, dans le cadre de ce partenariat, les mdias vont disposer dun outil pour personnaliser les articles quils envoient  Google News Showcase. Dans un premier temps, il sagira dune ligne temporelle du droul des vnements, des listes  puce rcapitulatives et des articles de contexte lis  larticle en cours de lecture. Par la suite, Google envisage dincorporer du contenu vido, audio ainsi que du direct.

Source : Google

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Droits voisins : Google va verser plus de 62 millions d'euros  un groupe d'diteurs de presse franais,*
*provoquant la colre d'autres groupes qui dnoncent des accords opaques, inquitables et nuisibles pour lindpendance de la presse  * 

LAlliance de la Presse dInformation Gnrale et Google ont annonc ce 21 janvier un accord portant sur la rmunration des droits voisins au titre de la loi franaise. Il sagit dune tape majeure qui a t franchie : cest laboutissement de nombreux mois de ngociations dans le cadre dtermin par lAutorit de la concurrence.

Cet accord fixe les principes selon lesquels Google ngociera des accords individuels de licence avec les membres de lAlliance dont les publications sont reconnues  d'Information Politique et Gnrale , tout en refltant les principes fixs par la loi. Ces accords individuels de licence couvriront les droits voisins, et ouvriront laccs  News Showcase, un nouveau programme de licence de publications de presse lanc rcemment par Google, qui permettra aux lecteurs daccder  un contenu enrichi.

La rmunration prvue dans les accords de licence entre chaque diteur de presse et Google est base sur des critres tels que, par exemple, la contribution  l'information politique et gnrale, le volume quotidien de publications ou encore laudience Internet mensuelle.

Pierre Louette, PDG du Groupe Les Echos - Le Parisien et, Prsident de lAlliance de la Presse dInformation Gnrale, dclare :  Aprs de longs mois de ngociations, cet accord est une tape importante, qui marque la reconnaissance effective du droit voisin des diteurs de presse et le dbut de leur rmunration par les plateformes numriques pour lutilisation de leurs publications en ligne .

Sbastien Missoffe, Directeur Gnral de Google France dclare :  Cet accord est une tape majeure pour Google. Il confirme notre engagement auprs des diteurs de presse dans le cadre de la loi franaise sur le droit voisin. Il ouvre de nouvelles perspectives pour nos partenaires, et nous sommes heureux de contribuer  leur dveloppement  lre du numrique et soutenir le journalisme .

*Les modalits*

Alphabet, la maison mre de Google, est convenue de verser 76 millions de dollars (62,7 millions deuros) au groupe dditeurs de presse franais, d'aprs deux documents.

Lun des deux documents est un accord cadre stipulant que Google est prt  verser 22 millions de dollars par an pendant trois ans  un groupe de 121 publications nationales et locales, qui signeront chacune un accord individuel de licence. Le second document, baptis  protocole transactionnel , prvoit le versement par Google de 10 millions de dollars au mme groupe dditeurs en change duquel ces derniers sengagent  mettre fin  tout litige, actuel ou futur, concernant les droits voisins sur une dure de trois ans. Pour donner un ordre d'ide, _Le Monde_ va rcuprer 1,3 million de dollars chaque anne, _La Voix de la Haute Marne_ 13 741 dollars. En plus de ces sommes, Le Monde, Le Figaro et Libration et leurs groupes respectifs sont galement parvenus  ngocier denviron 3 millions deuros chacun par anne en acceptant en novembre dernier de sassocier avec Google pour vendre des abonnements via un service offert par le gant du numrique, a indiqu une source proche du dossier.

Seul hic, l'opacit rgne, il est impossible de savoir comment sont calcules les sommes verses par Google.

L'Agence France-Presse (AFP) et d'autres fournisseurs d'informations franais n'appartenant pas au groupe ne font pas partie de l'accord et poursuivent diverses actions contre Google.

L'accord fait suite  la mise en uvre par la France de la premire rgle du droit d'auteur promulgue dans le cadre d'une rcente loi de l'Union europenne qui cre des  droits voisins , obligeant les grandes plateformes technologiques  ouvrir des pourparlers avec les diteurs  la recherche d'une rmunration pour l'utilisation de contenu d'actualit. 

En Australie, les lgislateurs ont rdig une lgalisation qui obligerait Google et Facebook  payer les diteurs et les diffuseurs pour le contenu. Google a menac de fermer son moteur de recherche en Australie si le pays adoptait cette approche, que la socit a qualifie  d'irralisable  sous sa forme actuelle.

Aux tats-Unis, l'industrie de l'information soutient une lgislation qui lui permettrait de ngocier collectivement avec les grandes plateformes sans enfreindre la loi antitrust. Au Congrs, les lgislateurs ont rcemment publi un rapport affirmant que les entreprises technologiques dominantes ont nui  l'industrie de l'information parce qu'elles  peuvent imposer des conditions unilatrales aux diteurs, comme des accords de partage des revenus  prendre ou  laisser .


*La raction du syndicat des diteurs indpendants d'information en ligne (Spiil)*

Plus tt ce mois-ci, le Spiil a dnonc des accords opaques, inquitables et nuisibles pour lindpendance de la presse :

 La presse indpendante salarme de la teneur des premiers accords signs entre Google et certains diteurs de presse sur les droits voisins. Ces accords confirment et amplifient les craintes exprimes par le Spiil depuis 2016 sur le sujet. Inquitables et opaques, ils ne favorisent ni le pluralisme ni lindpendance de la presse. 

 Inquitables, ces accords crent une dangereuse distorsion de concurrence. Il est ainsi erron, comme l'ont fait plusieurs mdias, dcrire que  la presse franaise  a sign un accord de rmunration des droits voisins : Google rserve ces contrats aux seuls titres reconnus dinformation politique et gnrale (IPG). Or cette reconnaissance concerne moins de 13% des diteurs de presse. Cette approche trs restrictive de la mise en uvre de la rmunration des droits voisins est contraire  lesprit et  la lettre de la loi de 2019. Google bnficie ici dun effet dannonce trompeur.

 Opaques, ces accords ne permettent pas de sassurer du traitement quitable de tous les diteurs de presse, ds lors que la formule de calcul nest pas rendue publique. Le Spiil regrette que la profession nait pas su mettre ses dsaccords de ct pour mener une ngociation commune. Google a profit de nos divisions pour faire avancer ses intrts.

 Un exemple en est le choix de laudience comme un critre prpondrant du calcul de la rmunration. Ce choix est bien dans lintrt industriel de Google, mais il est une catastrophe pour notre secteur et notre dmocratie. Il va favoriser la course au clic et au volume - une stratgie qui bnficie plus aux plateformes quaux diteurs et qui ne favorise pas la qualit. La rfrence  des cots de production, comme la masse salariale de journalistes, tait rendue possible par la loi de 2019 et aurait permis de mieux reflter la vritable contribution au pluralisme. 

 Nous appelons par ailleurs les rgulateurs  examiner en dtail les accords commerciaux conclus pour l'utilisation du service  Subscribe with Google , pour qu'ils s'assurent quils ne constituent pas un complment de rmunration au titre des droits voisins qui ne seraient offerts qu certains diteurs. 
Surtout, ces accords renforcent encore le pouvoir dintermdiaire de Google au sein de lcosystme de la presse franaise. Encourager une telle situation de dpendance vis--vis dun tel acteur pour la conqute et la rtention dabonns nous semble une erreur stratgique majeure.

 En effet, Google fait tout pour ne pas rmunrer les droits voisins, mais pour  noyer  son obligation  ce titre dans son initiative Google News Showcase. Avec succs. Selon nos informations, laccord-cadre sur le point dtre sign entre Google et lApig (Alliance pour la Presse dinformation gnrale) permet bien, en thorie, aux diteurs de lApig dexiger une rmunration des droits voisins sans utiliser News Showcase. Mais son montant nest pas fix dans cet accord-cadre. Le risque est rel que cette rmunration soit symbolique, et donc que les diteurs aient un intrt trs grand  sengager auprs de News Showcase, comme nombre dentre eux lont dailleurs dj fait.

 La situation est encore pire pour les nombreux diteurs IPG non adhrents de lApig. Le seul moyen de voir leurs droits voisins rmunrs est daccepter de sengager  utiliser News Showcase. Google leur refuse fermement une rmunration des seuls droits voisins.

 Quel paradoxe ! Une initiative lance en grande pompe pour limiter le pouvoir des plateformes aboutit  une mainmise encore plus forte de ces intermdiaires dans la chane de valeur de linformation numrique. Tristement, les droits voisins nauront finalement contribu, au-del du bnfice financier immdiat pour certains diteurs, qu uberiser un peu plus les producteurs professionnels dinformation

 Ainsi, le Spiil raffirme sa position de principe contre les droits voisins, qui sont une mauvaise rponse  un vrai problme, ne reprsentent pas une solution prenne pour le financement de la presse et aggravent sa dpendance vis--vis des plateformes. 

  court terme, et dans la mesure o les droits voisins sont aujourdhui inscrits dans la loi, le Spiil appelle donc les pouvoirs publics (Autorit de la concurrence, ministre de la Culture) : 
 exiger la publication de la formule de calcul dtaille utilise par Google pour calculer les montants proposs aux diteurs au titre des droits voisins ; exiger la possibilit pour tous les diteurs de voir leurs droits voisins rmunrs sans condition dusage daucun autre service Google ; imposer louverture des droits voisins  tous les diteurs ligibles selon la loi de 2019, au-del donc des seuls titres IPG ; sassurer que les accords commerciaux consentis  certains diteurs, notamment pour leur utilisation du produit  Subscribe with Google  , ne constituent pas un complment dguis de rmunration des droits voisins ; et donc  garantir que tous les diteurs de presse puissent obtenir des accords commerciaux similaires sils souhaitent utiliser ce service. 
  moyen terme, le Spiil appelle de ses vux une rgulation ambitieuse de la diffusion de la presse sur les plateformes numriques, tenant compte de la situation oligopolistique dun nombre trs rduit de plateformes dans la distribution numrique de la presse. Notre syndicat prendra toute sa part dans le dbat - ncessairement europen - pour que les algorithmes et les plateformes soient rellement au service dune diffusion dmocratique et pluraliste de linformation en ligne .

Source : Spiil

----------


## JP CASSOU

La presse est dj subventionne bien grassement, et si oogle doit payer les organes de presse, alors ceux-ci doivent diffuser gratuitement leurs articles.

----------


## Mingolito

La presse crite est subventionne (l'humanit, etc), pas la presse en ligne (Mdiapart), ce qui est un vritable scandale.
C'est une honte de subventionner un media comme humanit qui est un organe de dsinformation, d'incitation au vol, au dsordre public,   la destruction de l'entreprenariat,  et  la feignantise.

Idalement le mieux serait de supprimer totalement ce systme de subventions tatique, l'tat  3000 milliards de dettes, et n'a pas  donner un centime  tous ces torchons. Si je veux de l'infos utile le m'abonne  Mdiapart, ce que j'ai fait, et voila.
Les articles conomiques sont merdiques car crits par des socialistes qui n'y comprennent rien, mais les articles fouille merde sur les politiciens sont trs bien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est une honte de subventionner un media


C'est toujours un problme le financement d'un mdia, souvent ils sont dficitaire et ils appartiennent  des milliardaires, ce n'est pas afin de bien vous informer que ces milliardaires acceptent de perdre de l'argent.
Et il y a des histoires extrmement louche :
La Fondation Gates donne 1,9 million deuros au Monde

Plus personne n'achte de journaux, les revenus sont trs faible, donc les journaux ont vir les journalistes et les correcteurs.
Aujourd'hui tre journaliste consiste principalement  recopier l'AFP.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> La presse crite est subventionne (l'humanit, etc), pas la presse en ligne (Mdiapart), ce qui est un vritable scandale.
> C'est une honte de subventionner un media comme humanit qui est un organe de dsinformation, d'incitation au vol, au dsordre public,   la destruction de l'entreprenariat,  et  la feignantise.
> 
> Idalement le mieux serait de supprimer totalement ce systme de subventions tatique, l'tat  3000 milliards de dettes, et n'a pas  donner un centime  tous ces torchons. Si je veux de l'infos utile le m'abonne  Mdiapart, ce que j'ai fait, et voila.
> Les articles conomiques sont merdiques car crits par des socialistes qui n'y comprennent rien, mais les articles fouille merde sur les politiciens sont trs bien.


Le modle conomique des diffusions de l'infos en Europe date de ... 1946 ! Donc pas tout jeune. Les subventions sont toutes aussi vieille . C'est pour "donner un droit  l'info"  tout le monde ... Avec le temps le modle co s'est essouffl ... Les mdias papier historiques sont trs ancrs  gauche .




> C'est toujours un problme le financement d'un mdia, souvent ils sont dficitaire et ils appartiennent  des milliardaires, ce n'est pas afin de bien vous informer que ces milliardaires acceptent de perdre de l'argent.
> Et il y a des histoires extrmement louche :
> La Fondation Gates donne 1,9 million deuros au Monde
> 
> Plus personne n'achte de journaux, les revenus sont trs faible, donc les journaux ont vir les journalistes et les correcteurs.
> Aujourd'hui tre journaliste consiste principalement  recopier l'AFP.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*France : Google est accus de ne pas avoir respect les ordonnances de lAutorit de la concurrence,*
*sur la manire de mener des ngociations avec les diteurs de presse * 

LAlliance de la Presse dInformation Gnrale et Google ont annonc ce 21 janvier un accord portant sur la rmunration des droits voisins au titre de la loi franaise. Il sagit dune tape majeure qui a t franchie : cest laboutissement de nombreux mois de ngociations dans le cadre dtermin par lAutorit de la concurrence.

Cet accord fixe les principes selon lesquels Google ngociera des accords individuels de licence avec les membres de lAlliance dont les publications sont reconnues  d'Information Politique et Gnrale , tout en refltant les principes fixs par la loi. Ces accords individuels de licence couvriront les droits voisins, et ouvriront laccs  News Showcase, un nouveau programme de licence de publications de presse lanc rcemment par Google, qui permettra aux lecteurs daccder  un contenu enrichi.

La rmunration prvue dans les accords de licence entre chaque diteur de presse et Google est base sur des critres tels que, par exemple, la contribution  l'information politique et gnrale, le volume quotidien de publications ou encore laudience Internet mensuelle.

*Les modalits*

Alphabet, la maison mre de Google, est convenue de verser 76 millions de dollars (62,7 millions deuros) au groupe dditeurs de presse franais, d'aprs deux documents.

Lun des deux documents est un accord-cadre stipulant que Google est prt  verser 22 millions de dollars par an pendant trois ans  un groupe de 121 publications nationales et locales, qui signeront chacune un accord individuel de licence. Le second document, baptis  protocole transactionnel , prvoit le versement par Google de 10 millions de dollars au mme groupe dditeurs en change duquel ces derniers sengagent  mettre fin  tout litige, actuel ou futur, concernant les droits voisins sur une dure de trois ans. Pour donner un ordre d'ide, Le Monde va rcuprer 1,3 million de dollars chaque anne, La Voix de la Haute Marne 13 741 dollars. En plus de ces sommes, Le Monde, Le Figaro et Libration et leurs groupes respectifs sont galement parvenus  ngocier denviron 3 millions deuros chacun par anne en acceptant en novembre dernier de sassocier avec Google pour vendre des abonnements via un service offert par le gant du numrique, a indiqu une source proche du dossier.

Seul hic, l'opacit rgne, il est impossible de savoir comment sont calcules les sommes verses par Google.

L'Agence France-Presse (AFP) et d'autres fournisseurs d'informations franais n'appartenant pas au groupe ne font pas partie de l'accord et poursuivent diverses actions contre Google.

L'accord fait suite  la mise en uvre par la France de la premire rgle du droit d'auteur promulgue dans le cadre d'une rcente loi de l'Union europenne qui cre des  droits voisins , obligeant les grandes plateformes technologiques  ouvrir des pourparlers avec les diteurs  la recherche d'une rmunration pour l'utilisation de contenu d'actualit.


*La raction du syndicat des diteurs indpendants d'information en ligne (Spiil)*

Plus tt ce mois-ci, le Spiil a dnonc des accords opaques, inquitables et nuisibles pour lindpendance de la presse :

 La presse indpendante salarme de la teneur des premiers accords signs entre Google et certains diteurs de presse sur les droits voisins. Ces accords confirment et amplifient les craintes exprimes par le Spiil depuis 2016 sur le sujet. Inquitables et opaques, ils ne favorisent ni le pluralisme ni lindpendance de la presse.

 Inquitables, ces accords crent une dangereuse distorsion de concurrence. Il est ainsi erron, comme l'ont fait plusieurs mdias, dcrire que  la presse franaise  a sign un accord de rmunration des droits voisins : Google rserve ces contrats aux seuls titres reconnus dinformation politique et gnrale (IPG). Or cette reconnaissance concerne moins de 13% des diteurs de presse. Cette approche trs restrictive de la mise en uvre de la rmunration des droits voisins est contraire  lesprit et  la lettre de la loi de 2019. Google bnficie ici dun effet dannonce trompeur.

 Opaques, ces accords ne permettent pas de sassurer du traitement quitable de tous les diteurs de presse, ds lors que la formule de calcul nest pas rendue publique. Le Spiil regrette que la profession nait pas su mettre ses dsaccords de ct pour mener une ngociation commune. Google a profit de nos divisions pour faire avancer ses intrts.

 Un exemple en est le choix de laudience comme un critre prpondrant du calcul de la rmunration. Ce choix est bien dans lintrt industriel de Google, mais il est une catastrophe pour notre secteur et notre dmocratie. Il va favoriser la course au clic et au volume  une stratgie qui bnficie plus aux plateformes quaux diteurs et qui ne favorise pas la qualit. La rfrence  des cots de production, comme la masse salariale de journalistes, tait rendue possible par la loi de 2019 et aurait permis de mieux reflter la vritable contribution au pluralisme.

 Nous appelons par ailleurs les rgulateurs  examiner en dtail les accords commerciaux conclus pour l'utilisation du service  Subscribe with Google , pour qu'ils s'assurent quils ne constituent pas un complment de rmunration au titre des droits voisins qui ne seraient offerts qu certains diteurs.
Surtout, ces accords renforcent encore le pouvoir dintermdiaire de Google au sein de lcosystme de la presse franaise. Encourager une telle situation de dpendance vis--vis dun tel acteur pour la conqute et la rtention dabonns nous semble une erreur stratgique majeure.

 En effet, Google fait tout pour ne pas rmunrer les droits voisins, mais pour  noyer  son obligation  ce titre dans son initiative Google News Showcase. Avec succs. Selon nos informations, laccord-cadre sur le point dtre sign entre Google et lApig (Alliance pour la Presse dinformation gnrale) permet bien, en thorie, aux diteurs de lApig dexiger une rmunration des droits voisins sans utiliser News Showcase. Mais son montant nest pas fix dans cet accord-cadre. Le risque est rel que cette rmunration soit symbolique, et donc que les diteurs aient un intrt trs grand  sengager auprs de News Showcase, comme nombre dentre eux lont dailleurs dj fait.

 La situation est encore pire pour les nombreux diteurs IPG non adhrents de lApig. Le seul moyen de voir leurs droits voisins rmunrs est daccepter de sengager  utiliser News Showcase. Google leur refuse fermement une rmunration des seuls droits voisins.

 Quel paradoxe ! Une initiative lance en grande pompe pour limiter le pouvoir des plateformes aboutit  une mainmise encore plus forte de ces intermdiaires dans la chane de valeur de linformation numrique. Tristement, les droits voisins nauront finalement contribu, au-del du bnfice financier immdiat pour certains diteurs, qu uberiser un peu plus les producteurs professionnels dinformation

 Ainsi, le Spiil raffirme sa position de principe contre les droits voisins, qui sont une mauvaise rponse  un vrai problme, ne reprsentent pas une solution prenne pour le financement de la presse et aggravent sa dpendance vis--vis des plateformes .

*Google accus d'avoir manqu  ses obligations*

Google a t accus de ne pas avoir respect les ordonnances de lautorit nationale franaise de la concurrence sur la manire de mener des ngociations avec les diteurs dinformations sur les droits dauteur, ont dclar deux sources qui ont lu le rapport des enquteurs. Dans le rapport de communication des griefs, qui fait 93 pages, les enquteurs ont crit que le non-respect de Google tait d'une nature exceptionnellement grave, selon les sources.

Cela fait suite aux plaintes des diteurs de presse franais selon lesquelles Google n'a pas russi  s'entretenir de bonne foi avec eux pour trouver un accord. Les mmes diteurs ne faisaient pas partie de l'accord de trois ans de 76 millions de dollars sign entre la socit amricaine et un groupe de 121 publications.

L'accord a t prsent comme une avance majeure tant par Google que par les diteurs qui l'ont sign, mais a rendu de nombreux autres diteurs furieux.

L'autorit franaise de la concurrence peut infliger des amendes allant jusqu' 10% du chiffre d'affaires aux entreprises qu'elle juge en violation de ses rgles. Les ventes annuelles de Google se sont leves  environ 183 milliards de dollars en 2020.

Le rapport denqute est un lment cl du processus de sanction de lautorit, mais cest au conseil de surveillance, dirig par Isabelle de Silva (qui est galement la Prsidente de l'autorit de la concurrence), de dcider dimposer ou non une sanction.

L'anne dernire, la plus grosse sanction jamais inflige par l'autorit antitrust franaise a t inflige au fabricant d'iPhone Apple Inc, avec une amende de 1,1 milliard d'euros pour comportement anticoncurrentiel envers son rseau de distribution et de vente au dtail.

Le rapport franais sur les tactiques de ngociation de Google intervient  un moment o des pays du monde entier poussent les gants amricains de l'internet tels que Google et Facebook  partager davantage de revenus avec les diteurs d'actualits. La question a attir l'attention internationale il y a quelques jours lorsque Facebook a bloqu les actualits de ses services en Australie sur un projet de loi qui imposerait l'arbitrage.

Source : Autorit de la concurrence

----------


## Bruno

*France : Google se rapproche d'un rglement de l'affaire antitrust,* 
*l'entreprise aurait propos de rgler l'affaire en supprimant les obstacles qu'elle oppose  ses concurrents*

*Google est proche d'un rglement d'une enqute antitrust en France sur des allgations d'abus de pouvoir dans la publicit en ligne, et va probablement payer une amende et instituer des changements oprationnels. L'Autorit franaise de la concurrence a dclar que l'outil de Google destin  aider les sites Web et les applications  vendre des annonces donnait un avantage au systme d'enchres publicitaires en ligne de Google par rapport aux changes rivaux. Google a propos de rgler l'affaire en supprimant les obstacles qu'elle oppose  ses concurrents.*

La loi antitrust est une loi qui s'oppose  l'entrave de la libre concurrence pratique par des groupements de producteurs visant  bnficier d'un monopole. En vertu de cette loi, en juin 2017, la Commission europenne a inflig une amende record de 2,42 milliards deuros au gant amricain de la recherche en ligne Google pour abus de position dominante sur le march des comparateurs des prix.


Cette loi permet donc  toutes les entreprises de se faire une petite part de march en empchant les gants comme Google d'en avoir le monopole et en les frappant d'amendes en cas de non-respect de la loi. Elle semble avoir de l'effet puisque rcemment, on a pu constater que Google a pris certaines dispositions visant  rendre la concurrence un peu plus quitable dans le march des comparateurs de prix. Selon Reuters, le gant amricain est en train d'essayer de booster des concurrents de ce secteur afin que ces derniers puissent tre en mesure de lui faire concurrence sur un pied d'galit.

Le droit des pratiques anticoncurrentielles (ententes et abus de domination) est un contrle dit a posteriori, qui consiste  sanctionner les acteurs conomiques auteurs de pratiques ayant pour objet ou pour effet d'entraver le libre jeu de la concurrence. Les sanctions sont prononces par l'autorit de concurrence comptente (Autorit de la concurrence en France, Commission europenne pour les pratiques anticoncurrentielles de dimension europenne).

Il s'agit de sanctions financires pouvant gnralement atteindre 10 % du chiffre d'affaires mondial de l'entreprise vise, d'o le prononc d'amendes-records dans certaines affaires mdiatises. Ce montant est jug ncessaire pour garantir l'effet dissuasif de la sanction ; sa nature est celle d'une sanction administrative (tel est notamment le cas en France et devant la Commission europenne).

Dans le cadre de laffaire, lAutorit de la concurrence franaise a allgu que le serveur de publicit de la socit, historiquement connu sous le nom de DoubleClick for Publishers (DFP) et utilis par la plupart des grands diteurs en ligne pour vendre des espaces publicitaires, a donn  la socit de vente aux enchres en ligne de Google, AdX , un avantage sur les autres. 

Pour se mettre en conformit avec lAutorit de la concurrence franaise, Google a propos damliorer linteroprabilit dAdX avec les serveurs publicitaires grs par dautres socits et de supprimer dautres obstacles auxquels les concurrents sont confronts. Laccord na pas encore t approuv par le conseil dadministration de lautorit, qui pourrait rejeter laccord. Sil est approuv, laccord pourrait tre annonc dans les semaines  venir, ont-ils dclar.

Ce rglement pourrait tre l'une des premires rsolutions d'une vague de nouvelles enqutes ou de poursuites visant le secteur des annonces de Google, qui a gnr 147 milliards de dollars de revenus l'anne dernire, soit plus que toute autre socit Internet dans le monde. La majeure partie du chiffre d'affaires de Google provient des annonces de recherche et de YouTube. Mais l'an dernier, environ 23 milliards de dollars taient lis  l'aide apporte aux diteurs pour la vente d'annonces, et les liens entre les deux activits de Google font l'objet d'un examen minutieux de la part des autorits antitrust, y compris les appels des critiques en faveur d'un dmantlement.


Leslie Pitterson, porte-parole de Google, n'a pas comment l'accord annonc, mais a dclar que les produits ad tech tiers de la socit fonctionnent avec les produits des partenaires et des concurrents de Google.  Nous continuons  prendre en compte les commentaires et  faire des mises  jour pour mieux servir les utilisateurs et l'cosystme au sens large , a-t-elle dclar dans un communiqu.

L'Office fdral allemand de lutte contre les cartels (Federal Cartel Office  FCO) enqute sur Google en vertu d'une modification de la lgislation sur la concurrence. L'autorit antitrust est dsormais habilite  interdire aux grandes entreprises numriques de se livrer  des pratiques anticoncurrentielles ou de proposer certains services sur certains marchs. La FCO a lanc aujourd'hui deux procdures contre Google. Elle cherche  dterminer si Google Allemagne, Google Irlande et sa socit mre Alphabet profitent d'une position dominante sur le march grce  la manire dont ils traitent les donnes.

Le pouvoir de march de Google et le contrle qu'il exerce sur les donnes de ses utilisateurs font dsormais l'objet d'un examen approfondi en Allemagne. Le gendarme antitrust du pays a ajout l'entreprise  la liste des gants amricains de la technologie viss par de nouvelles rgles largies.

Google fait face  deux procdures de la part des rgulateurs allemands. La FCO a indiqu que les enqutes viseraient  dterminer si le gant de la technologie offre aux utilisateurs un choix suffisant quant  l'utilisation de leurs donnes dans le large ventail de services numriques qu'il fournit.  En raison du grand nombre de services numriques proposs par Google, tels que le moteur de recherche Google, YouTube, Google Maps, le systme d'exploitation Android ou le navigateur Chrome, on peut considrer qu'il revt une importance capitale pour la concurrence sur les marchs , a dclar Andreas Mundt, prsident de la FCO.  Il est souvent trs difficile pour les autres entreprises de contester cette position de force , a-t-il ajout.

En effet, il faut noter que le dixime amendement de la lgislation allemande relative aux restrictions de la concurrence permet maintenant aux autorits de rgulation de surveiller Amazon, Facebook et d'autres  grandes entreprises numriques , ce qui reflte la politique de l'UE visant  limiter et  taxer les gants de l'Internet. Avec les nouvelles rgles antitrust, les rgulateurs peuvent dornavant cibler les grandes entreprises technologiques susceptibles de dominer plusieurs marchs  la fois.

Google fait galement l'objet de poursuites aux tats-Unis de la part de plusieurs annonceurs, rivaux et diteurs sur les mmes questions. Ce qui reste attendu cest bien que ces actions permettent  toutes les entreprises de se faire une petite part de march en empchant les gants comme Google d'en avoir le monopole.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du rapprochement annonc vers un rglement dans l'affaire antitrust qui oppose la France  Google ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ces poursuites contre Google permettront de mettre fin aux pratiques anticoncurrentielles ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'autorit antitrust allemande enqute sur l'utilisation des donnes par Google et lance deux procdures contre l'entreprise

 ::fleche::  Antitrust : les USA pourraient poursuivre Google en justice ds la semaine prochaine, le DOJ cherche  obtenir le soutien des tats, Google pourrait faire face  un bloc trs difficile  affronter

 ::fleche::  Apple pourrait faire face  une plainte antitrust de l'UE d'ici l't prochain, en rapport avec la plainte de Spotify

 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis pourraient dposer des plaintes antitrust contre Facebook ds novembre, alors que Google doit rpondre  un procs similaire d'ici le 19 dcembre

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Droits voisins : l'accord entre Google et les diteurs de presse franais sur la rmunration pour l'affichage de contenu serait suspendu,*
*dans l'attente d'une dcision antitrust * 

*Google a suspendu un accord prliminaire avec certains diteurs franais pour payer le contenu d'actualits dans l'attente d'une dcision antitrust qui pourrait donner le ton aux discussions sur le droit d'auteur sur les actualits en ligne en Europe, ont dclar deux sources proches du dossier.*

LAlliance de la Presse dInformation Gnrale et Google ont annonc le 21 janvier 2021 un accord portant sur la rmunration des droits voisins au titre de la loi franaise. Il sagit dune tape majeure qui a t franchie : cest laboutissement de nombreux mois de ngociations dans le cadre dtermin par lAutorit de la concurrence.

Cet accord fixe les principes selon lesquels Google ngociera des accords individuels de licence avec les membres de lAlliance dont les publications sont reconnues  d'Information Politique et Gnrale , tout en refltant les principes fixs par la loi. Ces accords individuels de licence couvriront les droits voisins, et ouvriront laccs  News Showcase, un nouveau programme de licence de publications de presse lanc rcemment par Google, qui permettra aux lecteurs daccder  un contenu enrichi.

La rmunration prvue dans les accords de licence entre chaque diteur de presse et Google est base sur des critres tels que, par exemple, la contribution  l'information politique et gnrale, le volume quotidien de publications ou encore laudience Internet mensuelle.

Alphabet, la maison mre de Google, est convenue de verser 76 millions de dollars (62,7 millions deuros) au groupe dditeurs de presse franais, d'aprs deux documents.

Lun des deux documents est un accord-cadre stipulant que Google est prt  verser 22 millions de dollars par an pendant trois ans  un groupe de 121 publications nationales et locales, qui signeront chacune un accord individuel de licence. Le second document, baptis  protocole transactionnel , prvoit le versement par Google de 10 millions de dollars au mme groupe dditeurs en change duquel ces derniers sengagent  mettre fin  tout litige, actuel ou futur, concernant les droits voisins sur une dure de trois ans. Pour donner un ordre d'ide, Le Monde va rcuprer 1,3 million de dollars chaque anne, La Voix de la Haute-Marne*13 741 dollars. En plus de ces sommes, Le Monde, Le Figaro et Libration et leurs groupes respectifs sont galement parvenus  ngocier denviron 3 millions deuros chacun par anne en acceptant en novembre dernier de sassocier avec Google pour vendre des abonnements via un service offert par le gant du numrique, a indiqu une source proche du dossier.

Seul hic, l'opacit rgne, il est impossible de savoir comment sont calcules les sommes verses par Google.

L'Agence France-Presse (AFP) et d'autres fournisseurs d'informations franais n'appartenant pas au groupe ne faisaient pas partie de l'accord et ont poursuivi diverses actions contre Google.

L'accord fait suite  la mise en uvre par la France de la premire rgle du droit d'auteur promulgue dans le cadre d'une rcente loi de l'Union europenne qui cre des  droits voisins , obligeant les grandes plateformes technologiques  ouvrir des pourparlers avec les diteurs  la recherche d'une rmunration pour l'utilisation de contenu d'actualit. Cette mesure est cense aider la presse  se faire rmunrer pour la reprise de leurs contenus par les plateformes en ligne et autres agrgateurs, en compensant ainsi l'effondrement de leurs recettes publicitaires traditionnelles au profit des grandes enseignes de lInternet, comme Facebook et Google.

Cet accord est l'une des offres les plus mdiatises du programme  News Showcase  de Google, visant  compenser la presse pour les extraits d'actualits utiliss dans les rsultats de recherche. Par le biais de News Showcase, Google va verser 1 milliard de dollars aux diteurs du monde entier pour leurs actualits au cours des trois prochaines annes.

Dans le cadre de ce partenariat, les mdias vont disposer dun outil pour personnaliser les articles quils envoient  Google News Showcase. Dans un premier temps, il sagira dune ligne temporelle du droul des vnements, des listes  puce rcapitulatives et des articles de contexte lis  larticle en cours de lecture. Par la suite, Google envisage dincorporer du contenu vido, audio ainsi que du direct.

 
Cependant, aucun accord de licence individuel n'a t sign par Google avec un membre de l'APIG depuis lors et les pourparlers sont de facto gels dans l'attente de la dcision antitrust, ont indiqu des sources.

Seuls quelques diteurs, comme les quotidiens Le Monde, Le Figaro et Libration, avaient conclu des accords individuels avant l'accord-cadre.

 Nous travaillons toujours avec les diteurs, l'APIG et l'autorit franaise de la concurrence sur nos accords afin de finaliser et de signer davantage d'accords , a dclar Google, une unit d'Alphabet Inc, dans un communiqu.

Il n'est pas clair si l'accord pourrait tre annul  la suite de la dcision antitrust en France, qui est attendue dans les semaines  venir, ont indiqu les sources.

L'Autorit de la concurrence franaise n'a pas prcis quand elle publierait sa dcision.

Le gel des accords a t dclench par un rapport prsent par les enquteurs antitrust franais en fvrier, ont indiqu les sources.

Dans le rapport, qui n'a pas t rendu public, les enquteurs antitrust accusaient Google de ne pas se conformer aux ordonnances de l'autorit franaise de la concurrence sur la manire de mener des ngociations avec les diteurs de presse sur le droit d'auteur.

Il appartient au comit de surveillance de dcider s'il y a lieu d'infliger une pnalit.

L'une des principales demandes mises par lautorit tait que Google tienne des entretiens  transparents, objectifs et non discriminatoires  de bonne foi pendant trois mois avec tout diteur d'informations qui en fait la demande.

Google a dclar  plusieurs reprises qu'il avait eu des entretiens de bonne foi avec des diteurs d'informations franais. De nombreux mdias franais ne sont pas d'accord.

 L'accord APIG-Google est l'exemple parfait de ce qu'il ne faut pas faire , a dclar Laurent Mauriac, coprsident de Spiil, un syndicat des diteurs d'informations en ligne indpendants.

L'accord APIG-Google inclut l'engagement pour tout diteur d'actualits signataire de fournir le produit News Showcase de Google, une disposition dcrie par les diteurs d'actualits en dehors de l'APIG.

Google est prt  discuter avec des diteurs d'informations au-del de l'APIG, a dclar le mois dernier  la radio Europe*1 Sbastien Missoffe, chef de la division franaise de la socit.

Il a ajout qu'il tait dispos  donner accs  certaines donnes de trafic en ligne de Google, un lment cl pour dterminer la valeur du contenu d'actualits,  un tiers indpendant.

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google : tous les comptes de dveloppeurs Play Store devront activer la vrification en deux tapes, fournir une adresse, et vrifier leurs coordonnes dans le courant de l'anne
 ::fleche::  Google repousse le dploiement de sa technologie de tracking publicitaire FLoC  2023, suite  la pression des acteurs de l'industrie, rgulateurs et dfenseurs des droits numriques
 ::fleche::  Google lance un nouveau programme pour les dveloppeurs d'applications multimdias qui devrait leur permettre de rduire de moiti la commission de 30 %
 ::fleche::  Google pourrait bientt faire l'objet de plaintes antitrust concernant Play Store de la part des tats amricains, le magasin d'applications est galement examin dans d'autres pays
 ::fleche::  Google se fait un nouveau rival avec l'ouverture au public de Brave Search, la version bta est dsormais disponible et a dpass les 32 millions d'utilisateurs actifs

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Droits voisins : Google condamn  payer 500 Ms  d'amende par l'Autorit de la concurrence,*
*qui l'accuse de ne pas avoir ngoci  de bonne foi  avec les diteurs de presse * 

La France a inflig  Google une amende d'un demi-milliard d'euros aprs avoir constat des infractions majeures dans la faon dont l'entreprise a ngoci avec les diteurs pour les rmunrer suite  la rutilisation de leur contenu. Pour mmoire, des  droits voisins  ont t crs dans le cadre d'une rcente loi de l'Union europenne qui oblige les grandes plateformes technologiques  ouvrir des pourparlers avec les diteurs  la recherche d'une rmunration pour l'utilisation de contenu d'actualit. Cette mesure est cense aider la presse  se faire rmunrer pour la reprise de leurs contenus par les plateformes en ligne et autres agrgateurs, en compensant ainsi l'effondrement de leurs recettes publicitaires traditionnelles au profit des grandes enseignes de lInternet, comme Facebook et Google.

*Une amende suprieure  la moiti de la cagnotte prvue par Google sur trois ans pour les diteurs de presse du monde entier*

Le montant de l'amende est notable, car il s'agit de plus de la moiti de l'investissement dun milliard de dollars que Google a prvu pour couvrir les accords de licence d'actualits avec les diteurs du monde entier sur une priode de trois ans. Baptise Google News Showcase, cette initiative a t prsente en octobre par son PDG :

 Cet engagement financier, le plus important  ce jour, paiera les diteurs pour qu'ils crent et organisent du contenu de haute qualit pour un autre type d'exprience d'actualits en ligne. Google News Showcase est un nouveau produit qui profitera  la fois aux diteurs et aux lecteurs: il propose la curation ditoriale de salles de rdaction primes pour donner aux lecteurs plus d'informations sur les histoires qui comptent et, ce faisant, aide les diteurs  dvelopper des relations plus profondes avec leur public.

 News Showcase est compos de panneaux d'histoire qui apparatront initialement dans Google Actualits sur Android. Le produit sera bientt lanc sur Google Actualits sur iOS, et viendra  l'avenir sur Google Discover and Search. Ces panneaux permettent aux diteurs participants de regrouper les articles qui apparaissent dans les produits dactualit de Google, en fournissant une narration plus approfondie et plus de contexte grce  des fonctionnalits telles que des chronologies, des puces et des articles connexes. D'autres lments comme la vido, l'audio et les briefings quotidiens viendront ensuite.

 Cette approche est distincte de nos autres produits d'information, car elle s'appuie sur les choix ditoriaux que font les diteurs individuels concernant les articles  montrer aux lecteurs et la manire de les prsenter. Elle commencera  tre dploye aujourd'hui auprs des lecteurs au Brsil et en Allemagne, et s'tendra  d'autres pays dans les mois  venir o des cadres locaux soutiennent ces partenariats . 

Plusieurs ont peru cette initiative comme une manuvre de la part de la grande enseigne visant  rduire son exposition  des reprsailles lgales en Europe pour la rutilisation de contenu en poussant les diteurs  accepter des conditions commerciales qui lui confrent de larges droits de  prsenter  leur contenu.

Le gendarme franais de la concurrence a donc dcid de svir. La sanction de 500 millions d'euros est applique parce que Google n'a pas respect un certain nombre d'injonctions lies  sa dcision antrieure d'avril 2020 (lorsque l'Autorit a ordonn  Google de ngocier de bonne foi avec les diteurs pour les rmunrer pour l'affichage de leur contenu protg).

Initialement, Google a cherch  chapper au droit voisin en cessant d'afficher des extraits de contenu  ct des liens qu'il a montrs dans Google News en France. Mais l'Autorit a estim qu'il s'agissait probablement d'un abus de sa position dominante et a ordonn  Google de cesser de contourner la loi et de ngocier avec les diteurs pour payer la rutilisation de bonne foi.


*Une amende suprieure aux 62,7 millions d'euros que Google avait prvu de verser  un groupe d'diteurs de presse franais*

La pnalit d'un demi-milliard d'euros est galement remarquable dans la mesure o elle est considrablement plus leve que ce que Google avait dj accept de payer aux diteurs franais. En effet, Alphabet, la maison mre de Google, est convenue de verser 76 millions de dollars (62,7 millions deuros) au groupe dditeurs de presse franais, d'aprs deux documents.

Lun des deux documents est un accord-cadre stipulant que Google est prt  verser 22 millions de dollars par an pendant trois ans  un groupe de 121 publications nationales et locales, qui signeront chacune un accord individuel de licence. Le second document, baptis  protocole transactionnel , prvoit le versement par Google de 10 millions de dollars au mme groupe dditeurs en change duquel ces derniers sengagent  mettre fin  tout litige, actuel ou futur, concernant les droits voisins sur une dure de trois ans. Pour donner un ordre d'ide, Le Monde va rcuprer 1,3 million de dollars chaque anne, La Voix de la Haute Marne 13 741 dollars. En plus de ces sommes, Le Monde, Le Figaro et Libration et leurs groupes respectifs sont galement parvenus  ngocier denviron 3 millions deuros chacun par anne en acceptant en novembre dernier de sassocier avec Google pour vendre des abonnements via un service offert par le gant du numrique, a indiqu une source proche du dossier.

Un certain nombre d'diteurs lui ont reproch le fait que les ngociations n'avaient pas t menes de bonne foi et que Google ne leur avait pas fourni les informations cls ncessaires pour clairer les paiements.

Le Syndicat des diteurs de presse magazine (SEPM), l'Alliance de Presse d'Information Gnrale (APIG) et l'Agence France Presse (AFP) ont port plainte en aot/septembre 2020  donnant le coup d'envoi de l'enqute du gendarme de la concurrence et l'annonce ce jour d'une sanction majeure .

D'autres amendes (pouvant aller jusqu' 900 000  par jour) pourraient tre imposes  Google s'il continue  enfreindre les injonctions du gendarme et ne fournit pas aux diteurs toutes les informations requises dans un nouveau dlai de deux mois.

Dans un communiqu de presse dtaillant son enqute, l'Autorit a dclar que Google cherchait  imposer unilatralement son produit de licence d'information mondiale  Showcase  dans le cadre d'un partenariat que Google appelle Publisher Curated News.


*Communiqu de l'Autorit*

Dans une dcision rendue publique ce jour, lAutorit inflige  Google une sanction de 500 millions deuros pour avoir mconnu plusieurs injonctions prononces dans le cadre de sa dcision de mesures conservatoires davril 2020 (dcision n 20-MC-01 du 9 avril 2020 relative  des demandes de mesures conservatoires prsentes par le Syndicat des diteurs de la presse magazine, l'Alliance de la presse d'information gnrale e.a. et lAgence France-Presse).

LAutorit ordonne, par ailleurs,  Google de prsenter une offre de rmunration pour les utilisations actuelles de leurs contenus protgs aux diteurs et agences de presse ayant saisi lAutorit et de leur communiquer les informations ncessaires  lvaluation dune telle offre, sous peine de se voir infliger des astreintes pouvant atteindre 900 000 euros par jour de retard, si Google ny a pas procd dans un dlai de deux mois.

La Prsidente de lAutorit, Isabelle de Silva a dclar  propos de la dcision de ce jour :

 Lorsque lAutorit impose des injonctions aux entreprises, celles-ci sont tenues de les appliquer scrupuleusement, en respectant leur lettre et leur esprit. Au cas despce, tel na malheureusement pas t le cas.

 Au terme dune instruction approfondie, lAutorit a constat que Google navait pas respect plusieurs injonctions formules en avril 2020. Tout dabord, la ngociation de Google avec les diteurs et agences de presse ne peut tre regarde comme ayant t mene de bonne foi, alors que Google a impos que les discussions se situent ncessairement dans le cadre dun nouveau partenariat, dnomm Publisher Curated News, qui incluait un nouveau service dnomm Showcase. Ce faisant, Google a refus, comme cela lui a t pourtant demand  plusieurs reprises, davoir une discussion spcifique sur la rmunration due au titre des utilisations actuelles des contenus protgs par les droits voisins. En outre, Google a restreint sans justification le champ de la ngociation, en refusant dy intgrer les contenus des agences de presse repris par des publications (images par exemple) et en cartant lensemble de la presse non IPG de la discussion, alors mme quelle est incontestablement concerne par la loi nouvelle, et que ses contenus sont en outre associs  des revenus significatifs pour Google. Ces manquements ont t aggravs par la non-transmission des informations qui auraient permis une ngociation quitable, et par la violation des obligations visant  assurer la neutralit de la ngociation vis--vis de laffichage des contenus protgs et des relations conomiques existant par ailleurs entre Google et les diteurs et agences de presse.

 La sanction de 500 millions deuros tient compte de lexceptionnelle gravit des manquements constats et de ce que le comportement de Google a conduit  diffrer encore la bonne application de la loi sur les droits voisins, qui visait  une meilleure prise en compte de la valeur des contenus des diteurs et agences de presse repris sur les plateformes. LAutorit sera extrmement vigilante sur la bonne application de sa dcision, une non-excution pouvant dsormais dboucher sur des astreintes. 

*Raction de Google*

Google a dclar qu'il tait trs du de la dcision, mais qu'il s'y conformerait.

 Notre objectif reste le mme : nous voulons tourner la page par un accord dfinitif. Nous prendrons en compte les retours de l'Autorit de la concurrence et adapterons nos offres . Un porte-parole de Google a ajout :  Nous avons agi de bonne foi tout au long du processus. L'amende ignore nos efforts pour parvenir  un accord et la ralit du fonctionnement des informations sur nos plateformes .

Source : Autorit de la concurrence

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google : tous les comptes de dveloppeurs Play Store devront activer la vrification en deux tapes, fournir une adresse, et vrifier leurs coordonnes dans le courant de l'anne
 ::fleche::  Google repousse le dploiement de sa technologie de tracking publicitaire FLoC  2023, suite  la pression des acteurs de l'industrie, rgulateurs et dfenseurs des droits numriques
 ::fleche::  Google lance un nouveau programme pour les dveloppeurs d'applications multimdias qui devrait leur permettre de rduire de moiti la commission de 30 %
 ::fleche::  Google pourrait bientt faire l'objet de plaintes antitrust concernant Play Store de la part des tats amricains, le magasin d'applications est galement examin dans d'autres pays
 ::fleche::  Google se fait un nouveau rival avec l'ouverture au public de Brave Search, la version bta est dsormais disponible et a dpass les 32 millions d'utilisateurs actifs

----------


## steel-finger

500 millions Google ne va jamais s'en remettre  ::D:

----------


## ormond94470

Une partie ira aux journaux d'une faon ou d'une autre, soit en annulant leur dette soit en les subventionnent bien qu' perte...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La Commission europenne engage une action en justice contre 23 pays de l'UE au sujet des rgles sur le droit d'auteur * 
*la France est concerne * 

*La Commission a demand  l'Autriche, la Belgique, la Bulgarie, Chypre, la Tchquie, le Danemark, l'Estonie, la Grce, l'Espagne, la Finlande, la France, la Croatie, l'Irlande, l'Italie, la Lituanie, le Luxembourg, la Lettonie, la Pologne, le Portugal, la Roumanie, la Sude, la Slovnie et la Slovaquie de communiquer des informations sur la manire dont les rgles incluses dans la directive sur le droit d'auteur dans le march unique numrique (directive 2019/790/UE) sont transposes dans leur droit national. La Commission europenne a galement demand  l'Autriche, la Belgique, la Bulgarie, Chypre, la Tchquie, l'Estonie, la Grce, l'Espagne, la Finlande, la France, la Croatie, l'Irlande, l'Italie, la Lituanie, le Luxembourg, la Lettonie, la Pologne, le Portugal, la Roumanie, la Slovnie et la Slovaquie de communiquer des informations sur comment la directive 2019/789/UE sur les programmes de tlvision et de radio en ligne est transpose dans leur droit national.*

*tant donn que les tats membres ci-dessus n'ont pas communiqu de mesures nationales de transposition ou ne l'ont fait que partiellement, la Commission a dcid d'ouvrir des procdures d'infraction en envoyant des lettres de mise en demeure.*

La France, l'Espagne, l'Italie et 20 autres pays de l'UE pourraient tre poursuivis en justice pour leur retard  promulguer les rgles historiques de l'UE sur le droit d'auteur dans leur lgislation nationale, a annonc lundi la Commission europenne en demandant au groupe d'expliquer les retards.

Les rgles sur le droit d'auteur, adoptes il y a deux ans, visent  garantir des rgles du jeu quitables entre les industries cratives de l'Union europenne, qui reprsentent un milliard d'euros et les plateformes en ligne telles que Google, dtenues par Alphabet et Facebook.

Cependant, certains artistes et diffuseurs europens ne sont toujours pas satisfaits, en particulier sur l'interprtation d'une disposition cl, l'article 17, qui vise  forcer les plateformes de partage telles que YouTube et Instagram  filtrer les contenus protgs par le droit d'auteur.

La Commission a dclar avoir envoy des lettres de mise en demeure, premire tape de sa procdure d'infraction, au groupe de pays pour lui demander des explications. La date limite pour l'adoption des rgles de l'UE tait le 7 juin.

Les autres pays sont l'Autriche, la Belgique, la Bulgarie, la Croatie, Chypre, la Rpublique tchque, le Danemark, l'Estonie, la Grce, la Finlande, l'Irlande, la Lituanie, le Luxembourg, la Lettonie, la Pologne, le Portugal, la Roumanie, la Sude, la Slovnie et la Slovaquie.

Ils disposent d'un dlai de deux mois pour rpondre  la Commission ou recevoir un avertissement, dit avis motiv. La prochaine tape est une saisine de la plus haute juridiction de l'UE  Luxembourg.

L'excutif europen a galement dclar qu'il avait demand  la France,  l'Espagne et  19 autres pays de l'UE d'expliquer pourquoi ils n'avaient pas respect la date limite du 7 juin pour promulguer des rgles de droit d'auteur distinctes pour la transmission en ligne des programmes de radio et de tlvision.


*La Directive Copyright*

Pour mmoire, La Directive Copyright harmonise le droit de la proprit intellectuelle dans les pays membres de lUnion. Les points de controverse concernent surtout les articles 13 et 11 (qui ont t rebaptiss article 17 et 15). Le premier porte sur la mise en place daccords entre les plateformes comme YouTube et les ayants droit pour que ces derniers soient rmunrs lorsque leurs uvres sont utilises.

Sans accord, la plateforme en question sera tenue responsable de la publication duvres protges. Autrement dit, la plateforme aura lobligation de placer des filtres de contenu comme le content ID de YouTube, une mesure qui pourrait entraner une censure gnralise des contenus publis en ligne, selon les opposants  la rforme sur le droit dauteur. Le filtre de tlchargement exigeant de certains sites qu'ils analysent le contenu tlcharg pour voir s'il viole les droits d'auteur.

Le deuxime article controvers, en loccurrence larticle 15, prvoit que tous ceux qui crent des liens et utilisent des extraits d'articles de presse devraient d'abord payer l'diteur pour obtenir une licence. Ce droit, quon appelle communment droit voisin, prend effet pendant deux ans aprs la publication de larticle, une exception est toutefois faite pour les contenus ne dpassant pas quelques mots. Le texte permettrait donc de mettre un terme au  pillage  dont sont victimes les industries culturelles et les diteurs de presse.

Ces nouvelles obligations qui visent principalement les gants du web ont t vivement dbattues. Les eurodputs opposs  la directive ont remis en cause les articles controverss du texte. Des dputs ont appel  supprimer larticle 13 jug comme tant dsquilibr et favorisant plus les ayants droit.

Aprs un long et controvers passage dans les organes lgislatifs de l'UE, la directive a t modifie pour tenter de rassurer les critiques. Des exemptions ont t ajoutes au filtre de tlchargement pour les contenus tlchargs pour  citation, critique, revue, caricature, parodie et pastiche   une rponse aux critiques qui ont qualifi la loi  d'interdiction des mmes  , et le filtre a galement t limit aux organisations  but lucratif, ce qui signifie que des sites comme Wikipdia ne seront pas affects.

*Google condamn  payer 500 Mns  d'amende par l'Autorit franaise de la concurrence*

La France a inflig  Google une amende d'un demi-milliard d'euros aprs avoir constat des infractions majeures dans la faon dont l'entreprise a ngoci avec les diteurs pour les rmunrer suite  la rutilisation de leur contenu. Pour mmoire, des  droits voisins  ont t crs dans le cadre d'une rcente loi de l'Union europenne qui oblige les grandes plateformes technologiques  ouvrir des pourparlers avec les diteurs  la recherche d'une rmunration pour l'utilisation de contenu d'actualit. Cette mesure est cense aider la presse  se faire rmunrer pour la reprise de leurs contenus par les plateformes en ligne et autres agrgateurs, en compensant ainsi l'effondrement de leurs recettes publicitaires traditionnelles au profit des grandes enseignes de lInternet, comme Facebook et Google.

Le montant de l'amende est notable, car il s'agit de plus de la moiti de l'investissement dun milliard de dollars que Google a prvu pour couvrir les accords de licence d'actualits avec les diteurs du monde entier sur une priode de trois ans. Baptise Google News Showcase, cette initiative a t prsente en octobre par son PDG.

La pnalit d'un demi-milliard d'euros est galement remarquable dans la mesure o elle est considrablement plus leve que ce que Google avait dj accept de payer aux diteurs franais. En effet, Alphabet, la maison mre de Google, est convenue de verser 76 millions de dollars (62,7 millions deuros) au groupe dditeurs de presse franais, d'aprs deux documents.

Lun des deux documents est un accord-cadre stipulant que Google est prt  verser 22 millions de dollars par an pendant trois ans  un groupe de 121 publications nationales et locales, qui signeront chacune un accord individuel de licence. Le second document, baptis  protocole transactionnel , prvoit le versement par Google de 10 millions de dollars au mme groupe dditeurs en change duquel ces derniers sengagent  mettre fin  tout litige, actuel ou futur, concernant les droits voisins sur une dure de trois ans. Pour donner un ordre d'ide, Le Monde va rcuprer 1,3 million de dollars chaque anne, La Voix de la Haute Marne 13 741 dollars. En plus de ces sommes, Le Monde, Le Figaro et Libration et leurs groupes respectifs sont galement parvenus  ngocier denviron 3 millions deuros chacun par anne en acceptant en novembre dernier de sassocier avec Google pour vendre des abonnements via un service offert par le gant du numrique, a indiqu une source proche du dossier.

Un certain nombre d'diteurs lui ont reproch le fait que les ngociations n'avaient pas t menes de bonne foi et que Google ne leur avait pas fourni les informations cls ncessaires pour clairer les paiements.

Source : lettre de mise en demeure de la Commission europenne

----------


## byrautor

Une pseudo fdration qui dirige sans lections.
Il faut le faire en dmocratie
On va voir ce que a donne avec la GB, mais elle semble bien s'en tirer ! ::mouarf::

----------


## manu007

En Espagne c'est simple, le prsident Snchez et son gouvernement d'inutiles, ne foutent rien...

----------


## Claude40

Les pays europens ont d'autre chats  fouetter en ce moment ! Quand une crise majeure intervient brutalement quelques mois aprs une dcision de ce genre, l'intelligence consiste  diffrer la date limite d'application.
J'espre que les gouvernement concerns feront valoir cet argument.

----------


## el_slapper

> En Espagne c'est simple, le prsident Snchez et son gouvernement d'inutiles, ne foutent rien...


Des fois, on se dit que a serait une bndiction. Je pense ne particulier  la fin du quinquennat Hollande et au dtricotage du droit du travail, il aurait mieux fait de ne rien foutre.

----------


## bathrax

Mais quelle bande de parasites alors !! Et dire qu'on paie ces gens-l  ne rien faire alors qu'on a tant besoin de tous les moyens possibles pour surmonter la crise !! C'est une honte !!!  ::evil::

----------


## Christian_B

> Une pseudo fdration qui dirige sans lections.
> Il faut le faire en dmocratie


Il est vrai que l'Europe est fort peu dmocratique. Malheureusement les dirigeants des pays membres l'ont voulue ainsi. Notamment les pays fondateurs comme la France dont le rgime rgalien trs vertical n'est pas non plus un modle de dmocratie.
Toutefois dans ce cas la Commission Europenne ne dirige pas rellement : elle applique des dcisions (partiellement justifies quoique discutables) concernant le droit d'auteur, qui ne sont pas de son fait.




> Et dire qu'on paie ces gens-l  ne rien faire alors qu'on a tant besoin de tous les moyens possibles pour surmonter la crise !! C'est une honte !!!


Je pense qu'il ne faut pas tout mlanger. L'tat assure de nombreuses fonctions et on ne peut pas tout arrter ds qu'il y a une crise. Ce serait aggraver les consquences de la crise. Et il y en aura toujours une pour justifier l'inaction.




> Je pense ne particulier  la fin du quinquennat Hollande et au dtricotage du droit du travail, il aurait mieux fait de ne rien foutre.


L (quoique ce soit hors-sujet) je suis assez d'accord, ou plutt je pense qu'il aurait d agir de faon plus conforme  l'intrt gnral et  ses promesses.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Droits voisins : Google fait appel de l'amende  disproportionne  de 500 millions d'euros pour atteinte aux droits d'auteurs,* 
*l'Autorit franaise de la concurrence estime que le processus ne va pas retarder le paiement*

La France a inflig  Google une amende d'un demi-milliard d'euros aprs avoir constat des infractions majeures dans la faon dont l'entreprise a ngoci avec les diteurs pour les rmunrer suite  la rutilisation de leur contenu. Pour mmoire, des  droits voisins  ont t crs dans le cadre d'une rcente loi de l'Union europenne qui oblige les grandes plateformes technologiques  ouvrir des pourparlers avec les diteurs  la recherche d'une rmunration pour l'utilisation de contenu d'actualit. Cette mesure est cense aider la presse  se faire rmunrer pour la reprise de leurs contenus par les plateformes en ligne et autres agrgateurs, en compensant ainsi l'effondrement de leurs recettes publicitaires traditionnelles au profit des grandes enseignes de lInternet, comme Facebook et Google.

*Une amende suprieure  la moiti de la cagnotte prvue par Google sur trois ans pour les diteurs de presse du monde entier*

Le montant de l'amende est notable, car il s'agit de plus de la moiti de l'investissement dun milliard de dollars que Google a prvu pour couvrir les accords de licence d'actualits avec les diteurs du monde entier sur une priode de trois ans. Baptise Google News Showcase, cette initiative a t prsente en octobre par son PDG :

 Cet engagement financier, le plus important  ce jour, paiera les diteurs pour qu'ils crent et organisent du contenu de haute qualit pour un autre type d'exprience d'actualits en ligne. Google News Showcase est un nouveau produit qui profitera  la fois aux diteurs et aux lecteurs : il propose la curation ditoriale de salles de rdaction primes pour donner aux lecteurs plus d'informations sur les histoires qui comptent et, ce faisant, aide les diteurs  dvelopper des relations plus profondes avec leur public .

 News Showcase est compos de panneaux d'histoire qui apparatront initialement dans Google Actualits sur Android. Le produit sera bientt lanc sur Google Actualits sur iOS, et viendra  l'avenir sur Google Discover and Search. Ces panneaux permettent aux diteurs participants de regrouper les articles qui apparaissent dans les produits dactualit de Google, en fournissant une narration plus approfondie et plus de contexte grce  des fonctionnalits telles que des chronologies, des puces et des articles connexes. D'autres lments comme la vido, l'audio et les briefings quotidiens viendront ensuite .

 Cette approche est distincte de nos autres produits d'information, car elle s'appuie sur les choix ditoriaux que font les diteurs individuels concernant les articles  montrer aux lecteurs et la manire de les prsenter. Elle commencera  tre dploye aujourd'hui auprs des lecteurs au Brsil et en Allemagne, et s'tendra  d'autres pays dans les mois  venir o des cadres locaux soutiennent ces partenariats .

Plusieurs ont peru cette initiative comme une manuvre de la part de la grande enseigne visant  rduire son exposition  des reprsailles lgales en Europe pour la rutilisation de contenu en poussant les diteurs  accepter des conditions commerciales qui lui confrent de larges droits de  prsenter  leur contenu.

Le gendarme franais de la concurrence a donc dcid de svir. La sanction de 500 millions d'euros est applique parce que Google n'a pas respect un certain nombre d'injonctions lies  sa dcision antrieure d'avril 2020 (lorsque l'Autorit a ordonn  Google de ngocier de bonne foi avec les diteurs pour les rmunrer pour l'affichage de leur contenu protg).

Initialement, Google a cherch  chapper au droit voisin en cessant d'afficher des extraits de contenu  ct des liens qu'il a montrs dans Google News en France. Mais l'Autorit a estim qu'il s'agissait probablement d'un abus de sa position dominante et a ordonn  Google de cesser de contourner la loi et de ngocier avec les diteurs pour payer la rutilisation de bonne foi.


*Une amende suprieure aux 62,7 millions d'euros que Google avait prvu de verser  un groupe d'diteurs de presse franais*

La pnalit d'un demi-milliard d'euros est galement remarquable dans la mesure o elle est considrablement plus leve que ce que Google avait dj accept de payer aux diteurs franais. En effet, Alphabet, la maison mre de Google, est convenue de verser 76 millions de dollars (62,7 millions deuros) au groupe dditeurs de presse franais, d'aprs deux documents.

Lun des deux documents est un accord-cadre stipulant que Google est prt  verser 22 millions de dollars par an pendant trois ans  un groupe de 121 publications nationales et locales, qui signeront chacune un accord individuel de licence. Le second document, baptis  protocole transactionnel , prvoit le versement par Google de 10 millions de dollars au mme groupe dditeurs en change duquel ces derniers sengagent  mettre fin  tout litige, actuel ou futur, concernant les droits voisins sur une dure de trois ans. Pour donner un ordre d'ide, Le Monde va rcuprer 1,3 million de dollars chaque anne, La Voix de la Haute Marne 13 741 dollars. En plus de ces sommes, Le Monde, Le Figaro et Libration et leurs groupes respectifs sont galement parvenus  ngocier denviron 3 millions deuros chacun par anne en acceptant en novembre dernier de sassocier avec Google pour vendre des abonnements via un service offert par le gant du numrique, a indiqu une source proche du dossier.

Un certain nombre d'diteurs lui ont reproch le fait que les ngociations n'avaient pas t menes de bonne foi et que Google ne leur avait pas fourni les informations cls ncessaires pour clairer les paiements.

Le Syndicat des diteurs de presse magazine (SEPM), l'Alliance de Presse d'Information Gnrale (APIG) et l'Agence France Presse (AFP) ont port plainte en aot/septembre 2020  donnant le coup d'envoi de l'enqute du gendarme de la concurrence et l'annonce ce jour d'une sanction majeure .

D'autres amendes (pouvant aller jusqu' 900 000  par jour) pourraient tre imposes  Google s'il continue  enfreindre les injonctions du gendarme et ne fournit pas aux diteurs toutes les informations requises dans un nouveau dlai de deux mois.

Dans un communiqu de presse dtaillant son enqute, l'Autorit a dclar que Google cherchait  imposer unilatralement son produit de licence d'information mondiale  Showcase  dans le cadre d'un partenariat que Google appelle Publisher Curated News.


*Communiqu de l'Autorit*

Dans une dcision rendue publique en juillet, lAutorit a inflig  Google une sanction de 500 millions deuros pour avoir mconnu plusieurs injonctions prononces dans le cadre de sa dcision de mesures conservatoires davril 2020.

LAutorit a ordonn, par ailleurs,  Google de prsenter une offre de rmunration pour les utilisations actuelles de leurs contenus protgs aux diteurs et agences de presse ayant saisi lAutorit et de leur communiquer les informations ncessaires  lvaluation dune telle offre, sous peine de se voir infliger des astreintes pouvant atteindre 900 000 euros par jour de retard, si Google ny a pas procd dans un dlai de deux mois.

La Prsidente de lAutorit, Isabelle de Silva, a dclar  propos de cette dcision :

 Lorsque lAutorit impose des injonctions aux entreprises, celles-ci sont tenues de les appliquer scrupuleusement, en respectant leur lettre et leur esprit. Au cas despce, tel na malheureusement pas t le cas. 

 Au terme dune instruction approfondie, lAutorit a constat que Google navait pas respect plusieurs injonctions formules en avril 2020. Tout dabord, la ngociation de Google avec les diteurs et agences de presse ne peut tre regarde comme ayant t mene de bonne foi, alors que Google a impos que les discussions se situent ncessairement dans le cadre dun nouveau partenariat, dnomm Publisher Curated News, qui incluait un nouveau service dnomm Showcase. Ce faisant, Google a refus, comme cela lui a t pourtant demand  plusieurs reprises, davoir une discussion spcifique sur la rmunration due au titre des utilisations actuelles des contenus protgs par les droits voisins. En outre, Google a restreint sans justification le champ de la ngociation, en refusant dy intgrer les contenus des agences de presse repris par des publications (images par exemple) et en cartant lensemble de la presse non IPG de la discussion, alors mme quelle est incontestablement concerne par la loi nouvelle, et que ses contenus sont en outre associs  des revenus significatifs pour Google. Ces manquements ont t aggravs par la non-transmission des informations qui auraient permis une ngociation quitable, et par la violation des obligations visant  assurer la neutralit de la ngociation vis--vis de laffichage des contenus protgs et des relations conomiques existant par ailleurs entre Google et les diteurs et agences de presse. 

 La sanction de 500 millions deuros tient compte de lexceptionnelle gravit des manquements constats et de ce que le comportement de Google a conduit  diffrer encore la bonne application de la loi sur les droits voisins, qui visait  une meilleure prise en compte de la valeur des contenus des diteurs et agences de presse repris sur les plateformes. LAutorit sera extrmement vigilante sur la bonne application de sa dcision, une non-excution pouvant dsormais dboucher sur des astreintes. 

*Google fait appel d'une amende que l'entreprise qualifie de disproportionne*

Google a dclar mercredi qu'il faisait appel contre l'amende de 500 millions d'euros impose par l'organisme de surveillance antitrust de la France en juillet pour un diffrend avec les mdias locaux concernant le paiement de contenu d'information.

 Nous sommes en dsaccord avec un certain nombre d'lments juridiques et pensons que l'amende est disproportionne par rapport  nos efforts pour parvenir  un accord et respecter la nouvelle loi , a dclar Sbastien Missoffe, directeur de Google France.

 Nous continuons  travailler dur pour rsoudre cette affaire et mettre en place des accords. Cela comprend l'largissement des offres  1 200 diteurs, la clarification des aspects de nos contrats et le partage de plus de donnes comme demand par l'Autorit de la concurrence franaise , a-t-il continu.

L'Autorit, quant  elle, a dclar que l'appel de Google, qui sera jug par la cour d'appel de Paris, ne retarderait pas l'amende, que la grande enseigne amricaine de la technologie doit encore payer. Elle n'a pas t en mesure de dire combien de temps prendrait le processus d'appel.

L'Autorit a dclar dans sa dcision du 13 juillet que le groupe technologique amricain devait faire des propositions dans les deux prochains mois sur la faon dont il compenserait les agences de presse et autres diteurs pour l'utilisation de leur contenu, sous peine de s'exposer  des amendes supplmentaires pouvant aller jusqu' 900 000 euros par jour.

Source : dclaration Google

----------


## Stphane le calme

*LAlliance de la Presse dInformation Gnrale (APIG) et Google concluent un nouvel accord*
*pour la rmunration des droits voisins  * 

En Europe, la rforme europenne du droit dauteur de 2019 a instaur notamment un  droit voisin  au profit des diteurs de presse et agences de presse. Cette mesure est cense les aider  se faire rmunrer pour la reprise de leurs contenus par les plateformes en ligne et autres agrgateurs, en compensant ainsi l'effondrement de leurs recettes publicitaires traditionnelles au profit des gants de lInternet, comme Facebook et Google.

C'est dans ce contexte que le 21 janvier 2021, aprs plusieurs mois de ngociations, lAlliance de la Presse dInformation Gnrale et Google ont annonc un accord portant sur la rmunration des droits voisins au titre de la loi franaise. Cet accord fixe les principes selon lesquels Google ngociera des accords individuels de licence avec les membres de lAlliance dont les publications sont reconnues  d'Information Politique et Gnrale , tout en refltant les principes fixs par la loi. Ces accords individuels de licence couvriront les droits voisins, et ouvriront laccs  News Showcase, un nouveau programme de licence de publications de presse lanc par Google, qui permettra aux lecteurs daccder  un contenu enrichi.

Voici comment le PDG d'Alphabet a prsent Google News Showcase : 

 Cet engagement financier, le plus important  ce jour, paiera les diteurs pour qu'ils crent et organisent du contenu de haute qualit pour un autre type d'exprience d'actualits en ligne. Google News Showcase est un nouveau produit qui profitera  la fois aux diteurs et aux lecteurs : il propose la curation ditoriale de salles de rdaction primes pour donner aux lecteurs plus d'informations sur les histoires qui comptent et, ce faisant, aide les diteurs  dvelopper des relations plus profondes avec leur public.

 News Showcase est compos de panneaux d'histoire qui apparatront initialement dans Google Actualits sur Android. Le produit sera bientt lanc sur Google Actualits sur iOS, et viendra  l'avenir sur Google Discover and Search. Ces panneaux permettent aux diteurs participants de regrouper les articles qui apparaissent dans les produits dactualit de Google, en fournissant une narration plus approfondie et plus de contexte grce  des fonctionnalits telles que des chronologies, des puces et des articles connexes. D'autres lments comme la vido, l'audio et les briefings quotidiens viendront ensuite.

 Cette approche est distincte de nos autres produits d'information, car elle s'appuie sur les choix ditoriaux que font les diteurs individuels concernant les articles  montrer aux lecteurs et la manire de les prsenter. Elle commencera  tre dploye aujourd'hui auprs des lecteurs au Brsil et en Allemagne, et s'tendra  d'autres pays dans les mois  venir o des cadres locaux soutiennent ces partenariats .

Alphabet, la maison mre de Google, est convenue de verser 76 millions de dollars (62,7 millions deuros) au groupe franais dditeurs de presse, d'aprs deux documents.

Lun des deux documents est un accord-cadre stipulant que Google est prt  verser 22 millions de dollars par an pendant trois ans  un groupe de 121 publications nationales et locales, qui signeront chacune un accord individuel de licence. Le second document, baptis  protocole transactionnel , prvoit le versement par Google de 10 millions de dollars au mme groupe dditeurs en change duquel ces derniers sengagent  mettre fin  tout litige, actuel ou futur, concernant les droits voisins sur une dure de trois ans. Pour donner un ordre d'ide, Le Monde va rcuprer 1,3 million de dollars chaque anne, La Voix de la Haute-Marne 13 741 dollars. En plus de ces sommes, Le Monde, Le Figaro et Libration et leurs groupes respectifs sont galement parvenus  ngocier denviron 3 millions deuros chacun par anne en acceptant en novembre dernier de sassocier avec Google pour vendre des abonnements en utilisant un service offert par le gant du numrique, a indiqu une source proche du dossier.

Seul hic, l'opacit rgne, il est impossible de savoir comment sont calcules les sommes verses par Google.

L'Agence France-Presse (AFP) et d'autres fournisseurs d'informations franais n'appartenant pas au groupe ne faisaient pas partie de l'accord et ont poursuivi diverses actions contre Google.

Aussi, en juin 2021, Google a suspendu cet accord prliminaire avec certains diteurs franais pour payer le contenu d'actualits dans l'attente d'une dcision antitrust.

*La France inflige une amende de 500 millions d'euros  Google*

En juillet 2021, la France a inflig  Google une amende d'un demi-milliard d'euros aprs avoir constat des infractions majeures dans la faon dont l'entreprise a ngoci avec les diteurs pour les rmunrer suite  la rutilisation de leur contenu. 


La Prsidente de lAutorit, Isabelle de Silva, a dclar  propos de cette dcision :

 Lorsque lAutorit impose des injonctions aux entreprises, celles-ci sont tenues de les appliquer scrupuleusement, en respectant leur lettre et leur esprit. Au cas despce, tel na malheureusement pas t le cas. 

 Au terme dune instruction approfondie, lAutorit a constat que Google navait pas respect plusieurs injonctions formules en avril 2020. Tout dabord, la ngociation de Google avec les diteurs et agences de presse ne peut tre regarde comme ayant t mene de bonne foi, alors que Google a impos que les discussions se situent ncessairement dans le cadre dun nouveau partenariat, dnomm Publisher Curated News, qui incluait un nouveau service dnomm Showcase. Ce faisant, Google a refus, comme cela lui a t pourtant demand  plusieurs reprises, davoir une discussion spcifique sur la rmunration due au titre des utilisations actuelles des contenus protgs par les droits voisins. En outre, Google a restreint sans justification le champ de la ngociation, en refusant dy intgrer les contenus des agences de presse repris par des publications (images par exemple) et en cartant lensemble de la presse non IPG de la discussion, alors mme quelle est incontestablement concerne par la loi nouvelle, et que ses contenus sont en outre associs  des revenus significatifs pour Google. Ces manquements ont t aggravs par la non-transmission des informations qui auraient permis une ngociation quitable, et par la violation des obligations visant  assurer la neutralit de la ngociation vis--vis de laffichage des contenus protgs et des relations conomiques existant par ailleurs entre Google et les diteurs et agences de presse. 

 La sanction de 500 millions deuros tient compte de lexceptionnelle gravit des manquements constats et de ce que le comportement de Google a conduit  diffrer encore la bonne application de la loi sur les droits voisins, qui visait  une meilleure prise en compte de la valeur des contenus des diteurs et agences de presse repris sur les plateformes. LAutorit sera extrmement vigilante sur la bonne application de sa dcision, une non-excution pouvant dsormais dboucher sur des astreintes. 

Le montant de l'amende est notable, car il s'agit de plus de la moiti de l'investissement dun milliard de dollars que Google (Google News Showcase) a prvu pour couvrir les accords de licence d'actualits avec les diteurs du monde entier sur une priode de trois ans. Aussi, Google a fait appel.  Nous sommes en dsaccord avec un certain nombre d'lments juridiques et pensons que l'amende est disproportionne par rapport  nos efforts pour parvenir  un accord et respecter la nouvelle loi , a dclar Sbastien Missoffe, directeur de Google France.

 Nous continuons  travailler dur pour rsoudre cette affaire et mettre en place des accords. Cela comprend l'largissement des offres  1 200 diteurs, la clarification des aspects de nos contrats et le partage de plus de donnes comme demand par l'Autorit de la concurrence franaise , a-t-il continu.

*Un nouvel accord entre LlAPIG et Google pour la rmunration des droits voisins*

Dans un communiqu commun, lAlliance de la Presse dInformation Gnrale, qui regroupe prs de 300 titres de presse quotidienne nationale, rgionale et locale, et Google ont annonc tre parvenus  un accord portant sur la rmunration des droits voisins au titre de la loi franaise. Il sagit dune tape historique dans la mise en uvre de ces droits, et laboutissement dune ngociation engage en septembre dernier dans le cadre des principes fixs par lAutorit de la concurrence.

Ce nouvel accord, conformment  la dcision de lAutorit du 12 juillet 2021, porte exclusivement sur la rmunration de lutilisation des publications de presse par Google au titre du droit voisin. Il fixe les principes selon lesquels Google ngociera des accords individuels de licence et les conditions de leur rmunration avec les membres de lAlliance, sur la base de critres transparents et non discriminatoires.

Par ailleurs, lAlliance et Google ont amend laccord-cadre sign en fvrier 2021, dsormais consacr uniquement  Google News Showcase, afin de rpondre aux injonctions de lAutorit de la concurrence de juillet 2021.

Pierre Louette, PDG du Groupe Les chos - Le Parisien et Prsident de lAlliance de la Presse dInformation Gnrale, a dclar :  Ces accords sont des tapes essentielles pour la reconnaissance et la mise en uvre effective du droit voisin des diteurs de presse, et leur rmunration pour lutilisation de leurs publications en ligne. Ils concrtisent la solidarit au sein de lAlliance avec la cration dune nouvelle catgorie de revenus prenne pour les diteurs, au terme dune longue ngociation mene notamment par Philippe Carli et les quipes de lAlliance. 

Sbastien Missoffe, Vice-prsident et Directeur Gnral de Google France a dclar :  Ces accords matrialisent notre engagement auprs des diteurs et des agences de presse. Dans les semaines qui viennent, nous commencerons  rmunrer les 300 titres de presse de lAlliance de la Presse dInformation Gnrale pour la reprise de leurs publications de presse dans le cadre de la loi franaise sur le droit voisin. Ces accords ouvrent de nouvelles perspectives pour contribuer au dveloppement de ces titres de presse  lre du numrique .

Source : Google

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture en faites-vous ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Je suis surpris que Google n'ait pas simplement ferm Google News en France comme ils l'ont fait ailleurs en rponse  des lois similaires.

----------

